#ubuntu-pl 2011-03-14
 * tssu witam (hi everyone) 
<SimonPHOENIX> hejka
 * PoKrAk vita
<lisu> re
<PoKrAk>  re
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: zaktualizowałeś kvirca? ;)
<PoKrAk> nie :/ xchata zainstalowałem na szybko :P
<fi9o> :<
<fi9o> Jak tak mozna nagnoic?
<PoKrAk> automatem :P
<fi9o> ;]
<Wizard> cześć
<kklimonda> fajnego leaka gdzieś w compizie mam
<kklimonda> 3GB ramu w 20 minut
<kklimonda> ponad - szedłby dalej ale chyba więcej nie może zaalokować ;)
<sysek> kklimonda: lol :D
<Dreadlish> re
<kasiaswiderska> Hej, jest jakiś sposób żeby uruchomić program z Mac OS na Ubuntu? Jest coś w rodzaju wine dla MacOS?
<sysek> kasiaswiderska: hm.. mozesz sprobowac zamontowac plik .dmg i zobaczyc co jest w srodku
<DaZ> tylko po co, jak i tak nie ruszy [;
<sysek> no nie ruszy
<kasiaswiderska> czyli nie da się?
<DaZ> z tego co ja wiem, to niezbyt.
<jacekowski> mozna osxa w wirtualce odpalic
<jacekowski> chociaz to nie dziala zbyt dobrze
<Wizard> kasiaswiderska: nie da się
<Wizard> jest gnustep, ale on jest 100 lat za murzynami
<Wizard> no i trzebaby mieć źródła programu
<Wizard> a i tak szansa jest mizerna
<sysek> jacekowski: o tak. osx w wirtualce :D
<PushUpek> kasiaswiderska: najprościej poszukać odpowiednika ;]
<PushUpek> a jaki program?:>
<kasiaswiderska> PushUpek: Pixelmator
<PushUpek> huh
<PushUpek> zawsze możesz zainstalować hackintosha ;)
<PushUpek> i spróbować na nim odpalić
<kasiaswiderska> PushUpek: nie, takie rozwiązanie mnie nie interesuje.
<Wizard> kasiaswiderska: no to odpowiedź jest prosta: nie da się
<kasiaswiderska> Wizard: ok, trudno.
<PushUpek> da się ;] maca kupić :P
<Wizard> ah, no to tak
<Wizard> hmm, ale i to nie starczy, bo chyba nie ma universal
<Wizard> także mój mak też może nie dać rady ;P
<PushUpek> ;]
<kasiaswiderska> PushUpek: mam już Maka.
<Wizard> ah
<Wizard> no to już wszystko jasne
<PushUpek> to gdzie problem?:>
<Wizard> PushUpek: że chce na ubuntu mieć ten program
<Wizard> kurcze, trudne do zrozumienia, nie? :D
<PushUpek> no tak, zapomniałem, że tu jeszcze są użyszkodnicy ubuntu ;D
<Wizard> :S
<kasiaswiderska> Wiem, jestem dziwna :) ale nie chce mi się włączać czasem drugiego komputera, żeby skorzystać z photoshopa. A Gimp mi nie leży.
<Wizard> kasiaswiderska: są jeszcze inne
<Wizard> krita choćby (z koffice)
<Wizard> tego jest od cholery i jeszcze trochę
<Wizard> ale cóż, nie można mieć wszystkiego
<Wizard> jeśli znajdziesz jakiś sposób, to ja bym był rad go poznać
<PushUpek> photoshopa nic nie zastąpi :P
<Wizard> jakoś się przyzwyczaiłem do iWorka
<Wizard> :>
<Wizard> PushUpek: w życiu na oczy tego nie widziałem
<PushUpek> Pages mogłoby odczytywać odt ;]
<Wizard> hehe, no mógłby
<Wizard> ale i tak większość inteligentów-wykładowców jakieś docx wysyła
<PushUpek> wcześniej jak miałam oo, to klienci mi słali wszystko w docx ;D
<Wizard> co to jst to docx?
<PushUpek> teraz jak przeszedłem na iWork, to ślą w odt :/
<Wizard> ms office?
<PushUpek> da
<Wizard> uż, gawno :/
<PushUpek> ee tam ;]
<kasiaswiderska> Pffy - ja widziałam raz jak koleś projekt wyklejenia szyby przysłał w pliku exela.
<PushUpek> ;]
<PushUpek> a to często tak mam ;P
<kasiaswiderska> A przecież mają painta :)
<PushUpek> projekt strony w excelu ;D znaczy układ ;D
<PushUpek> albo moje ulubione, narysowane na kartce, zeskanowane  do ujowej jakości do jpg i przesłane ;] i zastanawiaj się co tam było napisane...
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> takie umle kiedyś widziałem na stronie jakiegoś wykładowcy
<Wizard> narysował długopisem, zeskanował i wrzucił do materiałów dla studentów
<Wizard> nowoczesność w domu i zagrodzie
<SimonPHOENIX> http://pastebin.com/ShqNUurC wrzucilem takie ogloszenie na zlecenia przez net, ciekawe czy przejdzie moderacje
<PushUpek> ;]
<Wizard> (jakby coś, to nie mam nic przeciwko umli na kartce, sam tak robię ;P)
<PushUpek> Wizard: dla siebie też na kartce rysuję ;]
<Wizard> PushUpek: no ba
<PushUpek> ale to szkice projektu tylko
<Wizard> szybciej niż w jakimś visual czymś
<PushUpek> na których poza mną nikt nie wie o co kaman :D
<Wizard> a i tak po godzinie kodowania koncepcja się zmienia
<kasiaswiderska> SimonPHOENIX: rozumiem, że szukacie tylko facetów do pracy? :)
<Wizard> ew. ostateczną wersją się przerysowuje
<Wizard> kasiaswiderska: gdzie tak jest napisane?
<PushUpek> nie wymienił w wymaganiach cycków ;D
<Wizard> przecież są kobiety bez cycków
<Wizard> mało kobiece, ale są
<PushUpek> hmm
<PushUpek> fakt
<Wizard> SimonPHOENIX: przesadziłeś w prau miejscach
<SimonPHOENIX> dodalem jeszcze: Dobrze by bylo tez gdybys nie byl mormonem czy swiadkiem Jehowy, dlatego ze w pracy moze dojsc do rozpusty.
<Wizard> ale przynajmniej prosto z mostu i uczciwie
<kasiaswiderska>  mnostwo okazji poznania pieknych dziewczyn i na 99.9% zwiazek napewno sie rozpadnie
<Wizard> kasiaswiderska: są kobiety, które wolą kobiety
<Wizard> o_O
<Wizard> ale mi ta skandynawia do pięknych dziewczyn nie pasuje
<PushUpek> ;]
<SimonPHOENIX> Wizard, no o tym tez mowie
<Wizard> ;P
<PushUpek> Wizard: jak to?! :D
<PushUpek> te blondynki :D
<kasiaswiderska> Wizard: widziałam Szwedki na wakacjach i to są niezłe laski...
<Wizard> z kwadratowymi ryjami i dupami á la szafa
<SimonPHOENIX> szczuple, wysokie blondynki, brunetki itd
<Wizard> jakbym chciał umawiać się z facetem, to bym się umawiał z facetem
<Wizard> :|
<Wizard> dobra, bo się rozpędzamy
<kasiaswiderska> Wizard: chyba o Niemkach mówisz :)
<SimonPHOENIX> kasiaswiderska, moze byc kobieta tez
<PushUpek> Wizard: może to niemki były?:D
<SimonPHOENIX> byloby milo
<SimonPHOENIX> ale malo kobiet interesuje sie kodowaniem jakimkolwiek
<PushUpek> SimonPHOENIX: zdziwiłbyś się ;]
<kasiaswiderska> SimonPHOENIX: dusza artysty mnie dyskwalifikuje
<PushUpek> znam nawet kilka pracujących jak programistki javy ;D
<kasiaswiderska> bo z kodowaniem nie mam problemu :) - oprócz tego, że obecnie brakuje mi strasznie weny :)
 * PushUpek wie coś o braku weny...
<PushUpek> ale na szczęście jest Angry Birds ;D
<kasiaswiderska> PushUpek: mam AB i nie moge przejsc jedej planszy
<PushUpek> ja tam dopiero na 2-12 jestem ;P
<kasiaswiderska> I tak mnie to wkurza, że przestałam grać
<PushUpek> a Dojo i jQuery, to nie są podobne rzeczy?
<sysek> :o
<sysek> :O
<PushUpek> sysek: ave ;D
<sysek> hello
<sysek> kurcze
<sysek> mam dosc szkoly, bez jaj.
<SimonPHOENIX> PushUpek, to ta sama firma to robi
<SimonPHOENIX> ale jquery i dojo sie roznia
 * sysek @ 364. Korn - [Korn III: Remember Who You Are #02] Oildale (Leave Me Alone)
<SimonPHOENIX> dojo jest duzo bardziej rozbudowane
<sysek> ale na szczescie skonczylem pierwsza czesc pracy na polski :))
<PushUpek> hmm, możliwe
<PushUpek> aż tak się nie zagłębiam w takie rzeczy ;) ja tam bardziej server side :D
<kasiaswiderska> PushUpek: utknęłam na 2-9 w AB - jest jakis patent na tą plansze?
<PushUpek> kasiaswiderska: tak, bomba w te deski żeby wywalić cały ten fragment, potem tym kurduplem w te we wnęce odsłonięte, a na koniec tym żółtym rozbijasz resztę i podbijasz świat trzema gwiazdkami :DD
<PushUpek> trzeba się ogolić i może w plener wybrać, taka ładna pogoda...
<kasiaswiderska> PushUpek: dzięki
<PushUpek> zresztą na youtube masz podpowiedzi do każdeje chyba :D
<Wizard> co to jest angry birds?
<nemek> gra od apple, polega na wyrzucaniu ptaków z procy w celu zburzenia drewnianych wież.
<nemek> przynajmniej tak mi się kojarzy
<PushUpek> ano
<sysek> nemek: to nei jest  gra od apple
<sysek> jakies szwedzkie studio napisala ta gre, najpierw na iPhone
<nemek> pewnie nie jest ale widziałem na iPhonie wiec uogólniłem
<sysek> a pozniej portowali na Androida, konsole i PC, MAC
<Wizard> nie ma na linucha :/
<sysek> Wizard: no nie, moze kiedys zrobia ;)
<Wizard> sysek: ja i tak ostatnio tylko w Europa Universalis gram
<Wizard> nic innego nie robię w sumie ;P
<sysek> Wizard: pod linuxem?
<PushUpek> ja tam ostatnio w FM2011 gram :P
<PushUpek> a jak już zasiądę do gran turismo, to mnie nie ma trzy dni
<sysek> o wlasnie
<sysek> pogram sobie w bulletstorm :))
<sysek> czas odpalic x
<SimonPHOENIX> http://www.zlecenia.przez.net/aukcja,76758,design-strony-kodowanie-html5-css3-jquery-dojo
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6aqs4t5> (at www.zlecenia.przez.net)
<SimonPHOENIX> przeszlo
<SimonPHOENIX> )
<SimonPHOENIX> :)
<PushUpek> tam wszystko przechodzi ;D
<lisu> cya
<SimonPHOENIX> ma ktos wykop?
<jacekowski> 22rotfl
<jacekowski> ja mom
<tar-gz> adduser powinien dodawać nowego użytkownika, nie ?
<jacekowski> no
<tar-gz> u mnie pisze, że nie ma takiego polecenia ...
<nemek> tar-gz: a useradd?
<SimonPHOENIX> jacekowski, wez mi to wykop http://www.zlecenia.przez.net/aukcja,76758,design-strony-kodowanie-html5-css3-jquery-dojo
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6aqs4t5> (at www.zlecenia.przez.net)
<jacekowski> nie
<tar-gz> nemek: o działa.
<nemek> adduser to nowa wersja useradd
<tar-gz> uhmmm.
<tar-gz> Zapamiętam ;-)
<tar-gz> ale sabayon ma pociachane repo
<tar-gz> Jak mogę sprawdzić z którego menedżera logowania korzystam?
<Enlik> tar-gz: Jakie? ;)
<tar-gz> pocięte, rozdrobnione strasznie
<Enlik> Hmm, nie wydaje mi się
<Enlik> Jakie pakiety na przykład?
<tar-gz> Widze ile czasu trwa instalacja w porównaniu do  innych dystrybucji.
<Enlik> To nie ma nic wspolnego z rzekomym rozdrobnieniem
<tar-gz> a z czym?
<Enlik> „Rozdrobione” oznaczaloby, ze jest pidgin-zielony, pidgin-czerwony, pidgin-brązowy, …
<mati75> re
<Enlik> Głupie pytanie - git rebase też pozostawia ślad w logu?
<Wizard> Enlik: gdzie ty o to pytasz? :D
<Enlik> Wizard: największy kanal sposrod tych ktorych jestem, no ;)
<shpaq> damn, na #g-pl siedzi tyle samo osób
<BlessJah> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<PoKrAk> adminSimpleX6*
<kklimonda> Enlik: nie zostawia
<kklimonda> Enlik: co więcej, "psuje" zupełnie historię
<sysek> :OOOOOO
<sysek> nowy singiel Justice 4 kwietnia :O!
<Wizard> czego?
<sysek> francuskie electro
<czester> Siema
<Wizard> sysek: mhm
<Wizard> równie przyjemne co arabski hiphop pewnie
<czester> Justice da się słuchać.
<Wizard> jest prawdopodobne, że się da
<Wizard> tylko jakie to powoduje komplikacje w układzie nerwowym?
<czester> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0TvnWRSyr4
<sysek> lol
<sysek> Wizard: LOL
<sysek> justice zjada mozg
<suitch> czesc Wizard
<czester> Nie sądzę ;-P
<suitch> czester: ty zyjesz jeszcze?
<adasiek_abix> witam wszystkich, mam pytanie - poszukuję pomocy przy Lazarus, konkretnie DBGrid, czy ktoś sie tym bawił ?
<czester> A co to jest lazarus
<czester> ?
<adasiek_abix> środowisko IDE do FreePascal
<sysek> do czego :O?
<adasiek_abix> do FreePascal
<czestere_> Spoko
<czestere_> Nie widziałem nigdy tego :D
<czestere_> ;-)
<czester> Ech
<qermit> co zepsules?
<czester> Właściwie to nic.
<czester> Nawet naprawiłem.
<czester> Idę pod prysznic ;-)
 * DaZ widzial dzis ajspot
<DaZ> Omujborze :x
<czester> hehehe
<czester> Który?
<DaZ> a taki jakis w warszawie
<czester> Ja mam od dzisiaj tydzień urlopu i spierdalam jutro do Mediolanu ;D
<DaZ> z czego pewnie jedyny, w zlotych balasach :f
<DaZ> hew fan
<czester> W Warszawie jest 5 ispotów chyba
<czester> W Złotych jest z tego co wiem największy
<Diabelko> na pewno w zlotych i arkadii jest
<czester> Złote, Arkadia, Promenada, Blue City
<Diabelko> w arkadii ostatnio sobie wchodze pograc w angry birdsy i odegnalem od siebie goscia mowiac, ze mam dzisiaj tylko 3 tysiace, wiec nic nie kupuje
<DaZ> chociaz wlasciwie to nie za bardzo sie rozgladalem, bo zapach nasienia i spojrzenia ludzi, ktorzy budza we mnie strach o dziewictwo mojego odbytu mnie wystraszyly >:
<DaZ> ;d
<czester> Buahahahaha
<czester> Ja wypierdalam ze sklepu graczy
<czester> :D
<DaZ> ty nie mozesz!
<Diabelko> czester: a w którym robisz? D:
<czester> Nie będą mi śmierdzące żule bez domu siedzieć godzinę i grać.
<Diabelko> czester: nie no, ja tylko 5 minut pograłem...
<czester> To nie jest kawiarenka internetowa tylko sklep. Niektórym się popierdoliło.
<DaZ> ale nie mozesz >:
<DaZ> jak nie mozesz nie sprzedac, to wyrzucic pewnie tez.
<czester> Diabelko: W 5 minut bym Cię nawet nie zauważył.
<czester> DaZ: Mogę wyprosić.
<czester> DaZ: I tak robimy.
<Diabelko> czester: no a jakiś koleś taki radosny z życia od razu do mnie podlazł
<czester> Jak np. wszystkie iPady są zajęte przez brudne dzieci to nie mogą klienci oglądać.
<Diabelko> czester: w którymś w warszawie robisz?
<DaZ> on chyba ni
<czester> Diabelko: W Poznaniu.
<PoKrAk> hmmmm
<Diabelko> e, to mogę sobie chodzić i grać
 * PoKrAk w poznaniu siedzi
<PoKrAk> :D
<DaZ> no to sobie nie pograsz
 * czester is listening to Free Speech For The Dumb by Metallica from Garage Inc.
<Diabelko> czester: chciałem pograć w tiny wings na ipadzie, ale albo tego nie ma, albo nie zainstalowali w ispocie
<czester> O. Osiągnąłem 72kg :D
<czester> Diabelko: Mamy narzucony przez Apple demo content.
 * DaZ osiągnął masę poniżej zera
<Diabelko> czester: ahm.
<Diabelko> Kiedyś mój znajomy robił w applu, ale nie w ispocie...
<Diabelko> Siedział w Saturnie przy stoisku appla
<czester> To pracował w Saturnie
<czester> W Polsce Apple nie ma.
<Diabelko> czester: myślisz, że saturn dałby mu identyfikatorki z logiem jabłuszkowym i białe koszule, a nie te niebieskie saturnówki?
<Diabelko> nie wiem na jakiej zasadzie on tam robił, ale na pewno na stoisku appla i w białej koszuli, a nie tej niebieskiej
<Diabelko> identyfikator jabłuszkowy też widziałem
<qermit> szajsturn robi konkurencję dla szajstorów?
<czester> Diabelko: Tak.
<czester> Diabelko: Ja też mam logo z jabłkiem
<czester> Diabelko: Ale nie pracuję w Apple.
<czester> Biała koszula gówno znaczy. Apple pracuje w niebieskich, wcześniej mieli czarne.
<czester> Identyfikator też mam.
<czester> Ale to wszystko robi nasza firma
<czester> Apple w Polsce praktycznie nie istnieje. I tak każdy, kto sprzedaje komputery Apple ma je od iSource.
<Psotnick> a iSpoty, to są Apple'a, czy jakaś firma podpisała z nimi jakąś umowę?
<czester> Nie ma w Polsce nic z działalności gospodarczej Apple!
<czester> iSpot to salony firmy SAD sp. z o.o.
<czester> Towar bierzemy od firmy iSource
<qermit> ciekawa nazwa
<Psotnick> czester: wydało się, wiSpocie pracujesz ;)
<czester> iSource ma go z Irlandii od Apple i jest chyba jedynym dystrybutorem autoryzowanym przez Apple na Polskę.
<czester> Apple przyjeżdża nas tylko kontrolować.
<czester> Musimy spełniać warunki pewne, żeby móc mieć status Apple Premium Reseller.
<qermit> czester: a macie zestawy hepi mil?
<czester> Tak
<czester> Przydałyby Ci się bo chudy jesteś jak patyk ;-P
<Psotnick> za 666k PLN
<qermit> czester: na starość nie będę miał problemów
<Psotnick> ale za to są szajning jalke star
<Psotnick> s/jalke/lajke/
<Psotnick> a ja spadam
<julek> czesc
<DaZ> sup.
<suitch> DaZ: nie mozesz do pracy isc na ipadzie pograc?
 * suitch hides
<DaZ> nie pozwalają mi >:
<DaZ> przyszedł nowy apolityczny zarząd i zagrabił ajpody.
<DaZ> ajpady tez
<suitch> po co im
<czesmir> zarzad teraz bedzie gral hhihihi
<suitch> qermit moze ja sobie toucha kupie?
<winter> re
<Biszkopcik> ahoj!
<amkrankruleuen> :>
<sysek> O:
<szymon_g> witam
<sysek> jol szymon gie
<szymon_g> mam pytanko: czy socket chlodzenie na procka usadzonego na sockecie 1156 bedzie pasowalo na procka 1155; czy tez trza miec jakies przejsciowki etc?
<szymon_g> cze sysek
 * szymon_g zieeewwwaa
<maciekzx> witam
<DaZ> sup.
<Dreadlish> elo
<nata> hej
<Cukier> witam
<Cukier> jest ktos ? :P
<adeck> Cukier, dlaczego tak podrożałeś?
<Dreadlish> bo mu sie zachciało
<Dreadlish> dlatego ja mam 40kg na chacie
<Dreadlish> kupione za 2,50
<didek> Bimbrownie otworzyłeś czy co że takie zapasy cukru sprzed rewolucji?: D
<Dreadlish> matka kupiła bo było tanio
<Dreadlish> bimbrownia to jest 2 kanały dalej u mnie
<Dreadlish> no dobra - 3
<szymon_g> witam
<szymon_g> re
<Enlik> kklimonda: dzięki - z tym psuciem historii to źle,  niemniej mi chodzilo o to, zeby nie zostawial sladu w historii... niemniej w tym przypadku pull powinno byc ok
<Enlik> kklimonda: a nie chcialem zeby zostawial, bo niepotrzebne jest, zeby caly swiat widzial, że sobie zechcialem „syncować” w tym momencie
<Enlik> shpaq: o, faktycznie, nigdy nie zwróciłem uwagi
 * KiFka hi
<lisu_> siema KiFka
<ari-tczew> flash jest masakrycznie niestabilny z ff4
<KiFka> czesc lisku
<DaZ> flasz jest flasz
<SimonPHOENIX> niech mi to ktos wykopie na wykopie http://www.zlecenia.przez.net/aukcja,76758,design-strony-kodowanie-html5-css3-jquery-dojo
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6aqs4t5> (at www.zlecenia.przez.net)
<DaZ> nie nadaje sie.
<szymon_g> cze KiFka
<ju-rek> siemka szymon_g
<szymon_g> cze ju-rek
<szymon_g> co tam slychac :)?
<ju-rek> w sumie nic, podobno wiosna idzie
<szymon_g> u mnie jest cieplo, chociaz rano przymrozki si zdazaja ;)
 * szymon_g czyta sobie o lvm
<szymon_g> re
 * qermit odpicował sobie pulpit na szelu - http://wstaw.org/w/oMa/
<czester> Ha
<bikstopas> ku**a zgubilem pakiety ;(
<szymon_g> hehe bikstopas ;)
<szymon_g> cze czester
<szymon_g> jak tam sie maczek sprawuje?
<czester> :-)
<czester> Dobrze
<czester> Jutro leci ze mną do Mediolanu
<szymon_g> :)
<bikstopas> czester: a powiedziales juz rodziciom?
<czester> Pewnie.
<bikstopas> i co oni na to?
<szymon_g> na dlugo tam jedziesz? czy tylko np odwiedzic kogos?
<czester> Jadę z dziewczyną
<czester> Do soboty
<czester> Tak sobie
<czester> Mam zaległy urlop do wykorzystania
<szymon_g> o, jaki rozwoj- porzucil linuksa, znalazl dziewczyne i prace, zwiedza swiat
<szymon_g> ;)
<szymon_g> no, ale to tylko na kilka dni. wiec sie nie stesknia (rodzice)
<bikstopas> czester: a co twoja dziewczyna na to?! o.O
<czester> Spoko
<bikstopas> szymon_g: ta, zostal tez gejem i kupil maca :D
<czester> W czerwcu lecimy do Odessy
<szymon_g> bikstopas, ;)
<szymon_g> no, pieknie. wlasnie doswiadczam slynnego juz bugu fedorowego (flash + 64 bity) :|
<czester> Heh
<czester> Dziewczę też ma Maca
<czester> ;-P
<szymon_g> :)
<szymon_g> dobra, zegnam.
#ubuntu-pl 2011-03-15
 * tssu witam (hi everyone) 
<lisu_> re
<lisu_> pochwalony
 * PoKrAk vita
<lisu_> siema PoKrAk
<PoKrAk> ściema
 * lisu_ ziewa
<lisu_> ale kurde pogoda, leje, ponuro, brzydko, pogoda typowo barowa
 * PoKrAk aktualizacje robi
 * lisu_ herbate robi
 * PoKrAk herbate ma z domu jeszcze gorącą
<lisu_> kurde ale mi sie chce jechac na konferencje, ze C***
<lisu_> kurde najlepiej, rozchorować się hehe
<lisu_> kurde, dobrze to wykombinowaly
<lisu_> kurde, za malo kuirde kurde
<PoKrAk> fuck fuck fuck :P
 * PoKrAk siedzi jak na szpilkach i czeka czy sie baza danych nie wykopyrnie
<PoKrAk> jedna sie kończy keszcze jedna to go
<PoKrAk> wrrr aktualizacja przeszła ale plików do centralnej dystrybucji nie wgrała :/
<PoKrAk> oki druga lezie
<lisu_> PoKrAk: zdrowaski klep, coby przeszlo, jak u siebie cała baze polozylem przy zmianie wersji x)
<PoKrAk> aktualizacja przelazła ale nie przewaliła plików do kopiowania na stacje klientów
<PoKrAk> druga tesz przeszła
<PoKrAk> i jak skopiuje pliki powinno być si
<PoKrAk> najwyzej aktualizacje jeszcze raz przewale
<PoKrAk> wczoraj na testowych przeszło bez problemu
<calculatelinux> hej
<lisu_>  PoKrAk tak zazwyczaj jest, ze na testowych przechodzi, a przy wdrazaniu pada, a niby ta sama wersja
<calculatelinux> moj pendrive ma jakis kolopot
<lisu_> calculatelinux: rozmawiales z nim?
<calculatelinux> mam 250GB formatuje go FAT16 i chce jeden film wgrac
<PoKrAk> ale to juz problem bedzie firmy która wypusciła aktualizacje oni beda to odkrecać :D
<lisu_> calculatelinux: wiki fat
<calculatelinux> wszystko sie kopiuje cacy nawet sie pozniej otwiera ale po ponownym jego wlozeniu juz nie dziala
<PoKrAk> jesli plik jes wiekszy niz fat przewiduje masz odpowiedz
<lisu_> calculatelinux: poczytaj o systemie plików FAT, a później bedziesz wiedzial co zrobic
<calculatelinux> plik ma 1.5GB
<PoKrAk> i sadze ze masz odpowiedz
<calculatelinux> ;D
<calculatelinux> ale nie mam innego wyboru
<calculatelinux> w tym problem
<PoKrAk> calculatelinux, powiem tak nie pie%^^&**^%l
 * lisu_ ostatnio poszyfrowal partcje fat16
<PoKrAk> przedytuj plik na dwa i po problemie
<calculatelinux> FAT32 jeszcze jest i jakis NTFS
<lisu_> kto dzis uzywa fat 16?
<PoKrAk> hmm na 2 instalacji bazy redystrybucja plików idzie ta sama sciezka co w piewszej wiec powinno styknąć
 * lisu_ 
<calculatelinux> to ktos cos poradzi?
<PoKrAk> calculatelinux, ntfs nie ma problemu z duzymi plikami
<calculatelinux> okay :)
<PoKrAk> tak samo ext3 i ext4
<lisu_> ibrtfs
<calculatelinux> a pod win7 odczytam ext3?
<lisu_> x)
<lisu_> nie
<calculatelinux> ten win jest wybrakowany
<lisu_> calculatelinux: znaczy sie tak, ale bedziesz mial problem z tym wiec lepiej ntfs
<calculatelinux> smutno mi jest
<lisu_> kurde czasem nie jest zle, telefonu od godziny i 10 minut nie mialem :) :D
<PoKrAk> a ja wcale :)
<lisu_> jak ty ich nauczyles?
<PoKrAk> zaraz ide powoli aktualizowac system ksiegowy na końcówkach
<lisu_> zeby z rana nie dzwonili i nie mieli probl;emow
<PoKrAk> lisu, ma sie ten dar :D
<PoKrAk> z pierdołami nie dzwonią
<lisu_> ma się to hasło do routera ;)
<calculatelinux> mam napisane w gparted zebym ntfs sformatowal pod windowsem
<PoKrAk> a nawet niektórzy maja zakaz dzwonienia chyba ze sie budynek zawali
<PoKrAk> ale mogą zadzwonic dopiero wtedy jak kurz opadnie
<calculatelinux> NTFS is inconsistent.
<calculatelinux> Fun chkdsk /f on Windows then reboot it Twice!
<lisu_> PoKrAk: ale jak sie budynek zawali, to telefony nie dzialają, niezle to wykombinowales ;)
<PoKrAk> hehehehehehehe
<PoKrAk> nawet udało mi sie wymigać od pracy w sobote
<lisu_> ja bym poniedzialek zamienil na sobote, jakos nie lubie poniedzialkow, ;/
<lisu_> calculatelinux: to weź odpal windows i zrób to co pisze i po sprawie
<calculatelinux> nie mam win
<PoKrAk> calculatelinux, to -> www.google.pl i ntfs + linux tworzenie partycji
<lisu_> ja tez nie mam win, no moze jedno w piwniczce sie uchowalo
<PoKrAk> windowsów ci u nas dostatek
<calculatelinux> szukam rozwiazania
<PoKrAk> a właśnie mosze oblookac czy angry birds w robocie odpale na xp :)
<lisu_> PoKrAk: az za duzo, z 25% bym chetnie zrezygnowal
<calculatelinux> Comparing $MFTMirr to $MFT... FAILED
<calculatelinux> $MFTMirr error: Invalid mft record for $MFT.
<lisu_> postawilbym jakiego ubunciaka i po sprawie, nie chodze, nie odwirusowuje... nie wiesza sie za czesto ;)
<PoKrAk>  jeah w robocie angry birds mi odpaliło  jupiiiiiiiiiiiii
<lisu_> PoKrAk: a co to to?
<PoKrAk> lisu najlepsza gra z androida na pc wyszła
<lisu_> a gra, ;p nie gram, no czasem w pasjansa x)
<PoKrAk> w tą byś pograł
<PoKrAk> :)
<lisu_> widzialem cinematic
<lisu_> PoKrAk: jest to na windowsa?
<lisu_> godzina 28 minut bez telefonu
<lisu_> rekord
<lisu_> PoKrAk: podrzuc jakie linki do gry
 * lisu_ brb
<PoKrAk> lisu ta
<PoKrAk> na tnttorrent.info sciagnij sobie to jako portable
<PoKrAk> oki aktualizacja success
<lisu_> PoKrAk: tozto torrenty
<PoKrAk> no i ??
<lisu_> eeee ;/
<lisu_> nie przejdzie mi po proxym
<PoKrAk> ok pozniej ci na ftpa wrzuce
<PoKrAk> nie mozesz sobie proxy otworzyc ?
<lisu_> to nie moje proxy
<lisu_> ale musze haselko sobie wykombinowac, w koncu admin to admin
<PoKrAk> no wlaśnie
<lisu_> kurde tak nie bedzie, hasla do serwera nie mam, jedynie router udalo mi sie zhackowac x)
<lisu_> alr router to bym wymienil, jakis taki z dupy maryny ledwo dziala, procek niekiedy do 90%, jak zapodam jakie aktualizacje
<lisu_> PoKrAk: masz wyciete strony u siebie? bo cos czuje, ze u siebie niektore uciacham, nadmiernie niepotrzebny ruch
<PoKrAk> lisu dziekanatom powycinałem :D
<Wizard> PoKrAk: jesteś adminem na uczelni?!
<PoKrAk> ta
<PoKrAk> a co ?
<mati75> PoKrAk: porno im zablokuj
<PoKrAk> przy babach nie potrzeba :)
<mati75> to ciuchy
<PoKrAk> pudelki itp sie blokuje
<PoKrAk> ostatnio były grzeczne
<Wizard> PoKrAk: na jakiej uczelni?
<PoKrAk> prywatna
<shpaq> mornin'
<sysek> :/
<sysek> nie moge utworzyc partycji ext4
<PoKrAk> why ?
<sysek> nie wiem, pluje krzyczy i nie wiem co jeszcze
<PoKrAk> gsmartcontrol go przelec
<sysek> pokazuje, ze jest ok
<PoKrAk> to ext3 załóż
<sysek> hm
<sysek> /dev/sda1 tylko nie mogw utworzyc jako ext4 oO
<sysek> Creating journal (32768 blocks): mkfs.ext4: Attempt to write block from filesystem resulted in short write  while trying to create journal
<sysek> i dysk znika po tym
<sysek> musze zrobic reboot
<PoKrAk> control userspassword2
<kklimonda> sysek: a co się w dmesg pojawia?
<tar-gz> Cześć ;'-)
<Pabl0Escobar> hmmmm, gugiel zaczął mnie lubić : http://www.google.pl/search?q=charts+django
<ania> witam wszyskich
<ania> mam małe pytanie
<matti__> bawił się ktoś może exelem i rozkładem poissona?
<ania> zainstalowałam sobie ostatnio ubuntu koło xp na moim laptopie, i nie potrafię uruchomić modemu Option Icon 515m od Orange, czy ktos jest mi w stanie pomóc? :)
<julek> google
<julek> matti__: umcs.akademiki.lublin.pl?
<matti__> nom
<matti__> a com
<ania> julek: dzięki z a wysiłek i chęci ale sprawdzałam już z tamtąd 2 metody które byłam w stanie zrobic sama i nie dało to efektu.
<tar-gz> ania: ubuDSL
<tar-gz> albo: http://linnet.cba.pl/showthread.php?tid=42
<ania> dzięki tar-gz :) zaraz sprawdzę :)
<tar-gz> Przedchwilą dosłownie odpowiadałem na podobne pytanie na forum dobrych programów
<przemek_> witam. mam problem z wyswietlaniem okna xterm na rozszerzonym pulpicie
<matti__> UFF
<KonradekxD> hej wszystkim
<KonradekxD> jest tu ktos?
<KonradekxD> ma ktos chwile bo mam problem z aktualizacja systemu ubuntu
<KonradekxD> wysypuja mi sie jakos repozutoria
<KonradekxD> moze mi ktos w tym pomoc?
<romantic_rectum> Witam. Czy ktoś może wie jak udostępnić multitouch? Ostatnim razem zainstalowałem jakąś paczkę, która załatwiła wszystko za mnie, jakkolwiek nie pamiętam co to za paczka była. Urządzenie na driverach synaptics.
<sysek> i nic
<sysek> i nadal nie moge nic zrobic
<sysek> zaraz mnie szlag trafi
<romantic_rectum> A co takiego zrobić próbujesz sysku?
<sysek> romantic_rectum: sformatowac partycje na ext4
<romantic_rectum> sysek, Jakiego programu używasz?
<sysek> gparted, parted, mkfs.ext4
<sysek> i wszystko wywala bledy
<sysek> tylko dla /dev/sda1
<sysek> inne moge spokojnie formatowac
<romantic_rectum> Błędy?
<sysek> Creating journal (32768 blocks): mkfs.ext4: Attempt to  write block from filesystem resulted in short write   while trying to create journal
<romantic_rectum> Zaczekaj chwilkę, może coś uda mi się zgooglować.
<romantic_rectum> Sysku czy ostatnimi czasy coś przepinałeś, czy zmiany, popszedzające pojawienie się problemu były tylko softwareowe?
<sysek> romantic_rectum: nie nie robilem
<sysek> dobra, przelece dysk badblocks
<romantic_rectum> sysek, zdecydowanie. Szukając czegoś na ten temat znalazłem tylko ostrzeżenia przed prawdopodobym zejściem hdd, jakkolwiek to wcale nie musi być to...wybacz raczej nie będę w stanie w niczym pomóc.
<SimonPHOENIX> hej
<SimonPHOENIX> mam problem jak diabli
<SimonPHOENIX> jak zrobic szablon pdf pod ubuntu analogicznie do adobe acrobat?
<romantic_rectum> Mam problem...w sumie kilka ale zacznę od tego. Ilekroć wybieram w nautilusie niezamontowany dysk, system prosi mnie o hasło. Być może ma to związek z faktem, iż zhaszowałem usera oraz grupe admin w visudo, jakkolwiek chciałbym tak to pozostawić. Jakieś sugestie?
<PoKrAk> brak
<PoKrAk> albo albo
<romantic_rectum> Czy mógłbyś wytłumaczyć mi czemu tak to działa? Nie sądziłem, że sudo jest esencjonalne do montowania.
<Pabl0Escobar> SimonPHOENIX: szablon pdf ?
<PoKrAk> no jest
<jacekowski> jest
<jacekowski> romantic_rectum: tylko root moze montowac
<SimonPHOENIX> Pabl0Escobar, tak, szablon zeby wrzucac na niego dane
<jacekowski> romantic_rectum: chyba ze wpis jest w fstab i jest z opcja user
<PoKrAk> user albo users teraz ni9e pamietam
<Pabl0Escobar> SimonPHOENIX: Chodzi Ci o jakiś formularz ?
<SimonPHOENIX> k
<SimonPHOENIX> tak
<SimonPHOENIX> fakture
<romantic_rectum> Cholera albo mam nadczynną wyobraźnie albo montowanie czegokolwiek w nautilusie nigdy (do dziś) nie sprawiało mi problemu.
<romantic_rectum> Właśnie cofnąłem zmiany w sudo. Ten sam efekt. Chyba myliłem się co do przyczyny.
<romantic_rectum> Może fakt, iż instalowałem xorga i gnome-core manualnie ma coś z tym coś wspólnego?
<sysek> nie no
<sysek> nie chce mi sie robictego badblocks
<sysek> dobra
<sysek> zrobilem puste partycje
<sysek> bez systemu plikow
<sysek> zrobile badblocks na /dev/sda1
<sysek> Pass completed, 0 bad blocks found.
<cojack> Wizard: o/
<cojack> Wizard: pokaz sie na jabb
<cojack> dostalem sie kufa do tego playsoft ;f
<romantic_rectum> Ok, udało mi się zmienić to idiotyczne zachowanie edytując /usr/share/polikit-1/actions/ org.freedesktop.udisks.policy.
<sysek> TAK
<sysek> zrobilem
<SimonPHOENIX> PoKrAk, jestes?
<PoKrAk> jestem
<SimonPHOENIX> mam debiana w telefonie ale nie dziala mi ssh
<PoKrAk> hmmmmm
<SimonPHOENIX> jak to doinstalowac np? albo jak uzyc na debianie
<PoKrAk> masz ssh klienta czy serwer do uruchomienia ?
<SimonPHOENIX> wogole nie moze znalezc ssh tak jakby nie byl zainstalowany
<PoKrAk> ssh -l uzytkownik serwer.z.ktory,.sie.laczysz
<SimonPHOENIX> no tak to robie
<PoKrAk> aptitude install openssh-client
<PoKrAk> en pakiet zawiera klienty ssh, scp oraz sftp, programy ssh-agent oraz ssh- add, aby logowanie za pomocą kluczy publiczbych było bardziej wygodne, oraz narzędzia ssh-keygen, ssh-keyscan, ssh-copy-id i ssh-argv0.
<SimonPHOENIX> instaluje teraz core utils, no wydaje mi sie ze wlasnie tego openssh-client mi brakuje
<SimonPHOENIX> z telefonu chce serwer administrowac
<karol_> witam
<karol_> jakiego linucha polecacie na celeron 333 20 gb dysk 128 ram ?
<winter> archlinux
<Wizard> karol_: debian da radę
<winter> debian też
<PoKrAk> debian
<DaZ> wszystko da rade :f
<karol_> no ale debian chyba ma graficzny interfejs kde lub gnome
<karol_> :P
<karol_> czytałem że może być problem...
<DaZ> eh
<PoKrAk> nie debianem steruje sie za pomocą siły umysłu
<DaZ> ty może zostań na dosie :f
<winter> karol_: nie musisz instalować graficznego interfejsu z instalatora
<karol_> wiem
<karol_> ale nie jest to komp dla mnie, i potrzebny jest graficzny interfejs :P
<karol_> do prostych czynnosci takich jak ogladanie jpg
<karol_> muzyka itp :P
<karol_> to jest pierwsza sprawa
<winter> możesz go doinstalowac
<PoKrAk> to wybierz lekki np e17
<winter> xfce, fluxbox
<karol_> ooo coś w ten deseń
<karol_> to teraz druga sprawa ... ten laptop
<karol_> nie ma ani cd
<karol_> ani USB
<karol_> :)
<winter> pxe
<karol_> tylko ten dysk mam przejscie na usb do kompa
<winter> o ile ma netboot opcję
<winter> bo taki staroć może nie mieć
<karol_> staroć straszna
<karol_> bios nie obsluguje acpi
<karol_> a nie ma update nigdzie ...
<winter> karol_: na śmieci
<karol_> haha
<Wizard> karol_: to może haiku?
<Wizard> musi być linux?
<karol_> nie ma pxe
<karol_> w sensie nie ma karty lan
<Wizard> zawsze możesz przełożyć dysk i zainstalować na innym kompie
<karol_> ooo
<karol_> to to by mnie bardziej interesowało
<Wizard> kurwa, nikt na to nie wpadł o_O
<karol_> xD
<winter> już o tym pomyślałem ale uznałem za niewarte zachodu
<winter> opcja śmieci jest lepsza
<SimonPHOENIX> PoKrAk, jak wydac polecenie apt-get install zeby nie pytalo mnie pozniej czy uzyc miejsce na dysku Y/n
<SimonPHOENIX> ?
<winter> -y?
<PoKrAk> -y
<karol_> Wizzard nie musi być linux
<Wizard> karol_: no to haiku może dać radę
<Wizard> nawet lepiej
<PoKrAk> windows 95
<Wizard> obadaj
<Wizard> lol
<Wizard> :D
<winter> haiku ssie
<Wizard> przynajmniej tyle, a ty se winter musisz sam machać
<winter> Wizard: bluźnisz
<winter> LINUX FTW!
<Wizard> pff
<Wizard> JNode ftw
<winter> nie znasz się
<karol_> a zapytam jescze jak włoże ten dysk do drugiego lapka z CD
<karol_> i zainstaluje jakiegoś linucha
<karol_> przełoże spowrotem
<karol_> to uruchomi się ? zdaje sobie sprawę że inna konfiguracja sprzętu xD
<Wizard> uruchomi
<karol_> ale chociaż na minimalnych
<karol_> o to spoko
<Wizard> normalnie się włączy
<Wizard> najwyżej będziesz musiał z ustawieniami X11 się bawić
<karol_> huh, no to spróbuje
<karol_> dzięki
<karol_> jeszcze jedno ...
<karol_> a skoro mam do tego dysku kieszeń
<karol_> podpiąłem do swojego kompa pod usb
<karol_> mogę jakoś z ubuntu
<karol_> zainstalować go ?
<karol_> *jakiegoś linuksa ?
<Wizard> huh?
<karol_> heh *
<karol_> tam miało być
<Wizard> nie no, większość linuchów ma swój instalator
<Wizard> jak z ubuntu chcesz instalować?
<Wizard> na vboksie?
<karol_> nom
<karol_> coś na wzór z wirtualną maszyną
<karol_> gdzieś mi się obiło o uszy
<webczat> Hej, mam dziwny problem z ubuntu-10.10: mam czytnik kart mmc/sd i wkładam go do portu usb. i w tym momencie zaczyna się pojawiać wiele komunikatów mówiących że nie można zamontować urządzenia, troszkę jakby ono znikało i się pojawiało. odkryłem że rzeczywiście tak jest, otworzyłem okno komputer i włożyłem czytnik bez karty i zaczął znikać i się pojawiać. włożenie do tego portu innego urządzenia, albo włożenie tego samego cz
<webczat> że miałem wcześniej (jeszcze dzisiaj) gentoo i jak tam ten czytnik podłączyłem to wszystko działało.
 * winter otwiera kolejnego browara
<Dreadlish> elo
<winter> elo
<winter> napisałem do onetu, że wideo we flash na linuksie nie działa to odpisali żebym zaktualizował swoją wtyczkę
<winter> :(
<Dreadlish> no widzisz
<winter> durne chuje, dlaczego nie działa na poprzedniej wtyczce
<Dreadlish> powiedz im żeby oni zaktualizowali swoją wtyczke bo walić nie będą mogli :D
<winter> najnowszy plugin od adobe kaszani mi iksy
<Dreadlish> u mnie pieprzy opere
<winter> a wideo powinno działać nawet na 9.x
<Dreadlish> yup
<webczat> co z tym czytnikiem...
<webczat> z gentoo na ubuntu sobie przeszedłem bo już mi się nie chce bawić na starość :d
<winter> webczat: ja na twoim miejscu używałbym czegoś co działa
<webczat> winter: nie mam dużych problemów z ubu
<winter> jak ty w ogóle sobie poradziłeś z instalacją ubu tego nie ogarniam
<winter> a gentoo to już w ogóle
<winter> ktoś to za Ciebie robi?
<webczat> no ubu potrafi włączyć komuś screenreadera jak umiesz go zmusić. tzn musisz wiedzieć kiedy naciskać jakieś durne klawisze ale jak się nauczysz to idzie
<winter> hehe :(
<webczat> a w gentoo to już w ogóle... wystarczy wiedzieć kiedy on się zatrzymuje na te 15 sekund (teraz bipa więc łatwiej), wpisać coś podobnego do gentoo speakup.synth=soft i też idzie screenreader konsolowy.
<webczat> więc niemożliwie prosto. potem normalnie wg instrukcji lecisz
<webczat> albo bez
<TheNumb> webczat: jest jeszcze alternatywa - voiceover na OS X :P
<webczat> hmm, czy ubu ma problemy z suspend/hibernate w ogóle?
<webczat> TheNumb: jak widać to co mam działa świetnie
 * TheNumb dodał repo gnome-unstable w swoim Archu. Ciekawe czy przeżyje pacman -Syu.
<webczat> czy to ten gnome3?
<TheNumb> webczat: exactly
 * TheNumb brb
<webczat> podobno za miesiąc wychodzi
<DaZ> abstrahując od tych bredni czy przeżyje, to chyba też sobie sprawdze to supernowe gną :f
<winter> trzeba będzie przenieść się na xfce
<webczat> tutaj w ubu jest gnome-shell tylko nie działa zdaje się, mogę sie mylić
<webczat> winter: czemu tak mówisz?
<winter> bo zdaje się, że gnome3 ssie
<webczat> winter: a skąd wiesz?
<winter> bo oglądałem filmiki
<webczat> mmm... zobaczymy wersję stabilną to się zastanowimy
<DaZ> na bank ssie
 * TheNumb jak zwykle uwalił sobie gnome.
<TheNumb> webczat: aktualna beta 2 ma już feature freeze.
<TheNumb> AFAIK
<webczat> TheNumb: nie wiedziałem nawet że jest beta2
<webczat> ale raczej powinna być jak mają wydać za miesiąc
<TheNumb> webczat: gnome3.org
<webczat> zajrze teraz
<TheNumb> winter: wygląda na to, że dla mnie nie ma odpowiedniego DE :(
<winter> xfce dla mnie
<TheNumb> winter: XFCE jak dla mnie też ssie.
<winter> xfce fajne jest nawet
<TheNumb> KDE4 jest też fajne, tylko że nie na mojego laptopa.
<TheNumb> No i nie ma wsparcia dla libimobiledevice :(
<winter> kde4 jest wolne
<TheNumb> winter: gnome też jest wolne, przecież to opensource ;)
<winter> gnome jest szybsze niż kde4
<winter> zdupią z tym gnome3
<webczat> winter: zobaczymy. nie używałeś, nie wiesz. natomiast kde4 rzeczywiście wolne. wolno się odpala
<webczat> mi przynajmniej
<winter> i wolno pracuje
<TheNumb> winter: ściągnij sobie livecd...
<winter> a gnome 3 widziałem na filmikach i screenach
<TheNumb> winter: mi też się to nie podoba.
<winter> wcale mi się nie podoba
<TheNumb> winter: tylko 500 MiB
<DaZ> moj boze
<DaZ> to jest jeszcze gorsze niz myslalem! :f
<TheNumb> DaZ: KDE czy GNOME? <:
<DaZ> gna.
<winter> no ściągam
<winter> odpalę w vboxie
 * DaZ szuka konsoli
 * TheNumb usuwa repo gnome-unstable
<winter> trzeba było naprawiać bugi a nie eksperymentować eh
<webczat> DaZ: co w nim złego?
<DaZ> wszystko.
<webczat> TheNumb: masz jakieś ... zastrzeżenia do gnome3 samego?
<TheNumb> webczat: no, znajdą się jakieś, a co?
<webczat> TheNumb: w sensie czy też uważasz że ssie?
<TheNumb> I jednak nie udało się zrobić downgrade wszystkiego jak trzeba.
<TheNumb> webczat: pewnie, że ssie.
<DaZ> i oni chca to za miesiac wydac? :f
<TheNumb> Gdybym umiał lepiej kodzić, to może bym się wziął za forka GNOME2 :P
<winter> najwyraźniej
<winter> ktoś powinien teraz forkować gnome2
<webczat> winter: jakoś każdy inną opinię ma na temat gnome3 jak z resztą na temat wszystkiego
<winter> bo mi ogólnie gnome2 nie przeszkadza
<winter> jest w sam raz dla mnie
<winter> ale 3 to już przeginka
<webczat> winter: co w nim takiego złego?
<TheNumb> Dla mnie też, chociaż ktoś by mógł poprawić metacity. Ktoś, bo ja sam nie potrafię.
<winter> jeden przycisk x, gnome-shell
<TheNumb> winter: gconf-editor i już dodajesz resztę przycisków.
<webczat> wygląd czy funkcjonalność?
<TheNumb> webczat: wygląd mi się podoba, funkcjonalność już gorzej.
<winter> i to i to
<TheNumb> Miliard razy wolę rozwiązania z OSX.
<winter> dobra
<winter> czas otworzyć kolejne piwo
<webczat> TheNumb: czemu funkcjonalność nie? przykład podaj
<winter> nie dziwota, ze canonical chce innego środowiska graficznego dla ubuntu
<DaZ> can i has kde? :f
<TheNumb> webczat: Po co ta zabawa z dockiem po lewej? Wymuszają na ludziach zmianę przyzwyczajeń. Nie da się wrócić do układu - dwa panele bez grzebania w systemie. Po co to komu?
<DaZ> acz, fajne popupy sa.
<TheNumb> Tak samo zrobił canonical.
<TheNumb> DaZ: KDE jest fajne, tylko że...
<DaZ> tylko, ze dziala :f
<winter> powolnie, ale działa
<TheNumb> DaZ: no działa, działa. W tym problem że u mnie słabo działa. Tak to nie mam zastrzeżeń.
<DaZ> i mnie tam nawet zwawe
<DaZ> a 4.7 ma byc jeszcze zwawsze.
<webczat> TheNumb: zauważ że gdybyśmy włączyli kde zamiast gnome to też chyba byłaby zmiana przyzwyczajeń.
<TheNumb> webczat: KDE dalej ma panel na dole. ZTCW od KDE3.
<TheNumb> webczat: a jeśli wprowadzali tam jakieś zmiany, to tylko kosmetyczne.
<webczat> TheNumb: a na górze?
 * DaZ ma na gorze i na dole :f
<TheNumb> webczat: nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie żebyś sam sobie dodał drugi panel.
<webczat> TheNumb: Ale bez dodawania też zmieniasz przyzwyczajenia przy przejściu z gnome2 na kde lub odwrotnie. z gnome3 to samo, można to traktować jak inne środowisk
<DaZ> eh
<DaZ> ciekawe czy da sie tu w ogole minimalizowac jeszcze
<DaZ> czy tak dobrze to usuneli, ze nie :f
<webczat> alt+space? :d
<DaZ> wo, nawet sie da zminimalizowac
<TheNumb> webczat: no niekoniecznie. Robisz aktualizację systemu a tu nagle BANG! nowe środowisko.
<TheNumb> DaZ: testujesz livecd? :P
<DaZ> zrzucilem sobie z repo.
<webczat> TheNumb: wtedy tak. natomiast pomijając ten fakt, można potraktować to jak inne środowisko
<TheNumb> webczat: no niby tak. Dobra, koniec dyskusji. Temat rzeka :P
<webczat> więc to jest tylko zastrzeżenie do przechodzenia z 2 na 3, nie do samego gnome3
<TheNumb> Może porozmawiajmy o drożejącym cukrze :3
 * winter bootuje gnome3 livecd
<DaZ> ale za to kaczynski nie rzadzi.
<winter> !
<TheNumb> winter: dobre masz łącze ;f
<winter> 6 mega w dzień
<webczat> TheNumb: ja szukam opinii, i tak będę musiał się przenieść na gnome3 bo innego nie mogę mieć (screenreadery)
<TheNumb> DaZ: ja nie chce żadnego kaczora.
<TheNumb> webczat: KDE nie ma screenreaderów?
<winter> ale coś bootuje się wolno
<TheNumb> winter: taka karma :P
<webczat> hmm... podobno już tak. ale się nie liczy bo jesty super-niekompatybilny ze wszystkim. mam wybór albo programy pod qt albo pod gtk. będzie lepiej kiedyś ale nie jest
<webczat> w gnome też ale qt będzie dodawać mostek do gnome'owego at-spi więc gnome'owego screenreadera będzie można do qt używać
<TheNumb> winter: ano widzisz, ja mam 3x wolniej :(
<winter> GNOME 3 Failed to Load!
<TheNumb> webczat: do tego czasu musisz czekać.
<webczat> może też odwrotnie
<winter> super
<TheNumb> winter: lepiej odpalić w trybie live, a nie vbox.
<webczat> TheNumb: a poza tym ja nie mam nic przeciwko gnome3.
<TheNumb> winter: wrzuć na jakiegoś pendrive i jazda :P
<winter> nie chce mi się
<TheNumb> winter: to przyślij mi iso gołębiem pocztowym :P
<TheNumb> Ostatnio testowałem wersję 0.0.3
<winter> :-P
<TheNumb> A teraz z tego co widzę, to już jest 0.1.0
<DaZ> TheNumb: to małe jest :f
<webczat> TheNumb: wiesz że można do shella rozszeżenie pisać nie? w js
<TheNumb> webczat: no, to jest akurat fajne, no i te style w CSS.
<TheNumb> DaZ: no, w sumie małe jest ale i tak trzeba czekać... 36 minut w moim przypadku.
<webczat> TheNumb: więc podejrzewam że może być możliwość dodania panela w ten sposób
<TheNumb> webczat: aż takiej dowolności to chyba nie ma.
<webczat> podejrzewam że jest
<TheNumb> Ech, spieprzyłem sobie instalkę Archa ;/
<DaZ> to gnomiarze będą ręcznie kodzić sobie panele? :f
<DaZ> najs.
<TheNumb> Muszę kiedyś zrobić jakiś backup base systemu.
<webczat> chociaż... rozszeżenia zastępują applety w pewnym sensie chociaż nie do końca. no ale jednak. masz jeszcze w ogóle jakieś zastrzeżenia do funkcjonalności samego gnome3? tak sie pytam bo chciałem opinię poznać
<webczat> DaZ: nie koniecznie. podejrzewam że rozszeżenie mogłoby mieć ustawienia gdzie by się to robiło
<TheNumb> webczat: w sumie, to do wydajności. gnome-shell szybkością jakoś nie powala. Nautilus dalej taki ślamazarny jak w wersji 2.32.1
<webczat> TheNumb: nautilus to nie gnome-shell, a że nautilus ślemazarny to też zależy na którym pc
<webczat> na moim lapku można uznać za ślemazarny ale na pc jest ok
<webczat> a na pc właśnie dzisiaj zainstalowałem sobie ubu i mam 2.32
<TheNumb> Oho, podobno nowy Linux Mint zostaje przy starym układzie. Nie będą mieli ani Unity ani gnome-shell.
<webczat> tylko co?
<webczat> nie znam tego
<TheNumb> kasiaswiderska: cześć.
<DaZ> eh
<kasiaswiderska> TheNumb: cześć
<DaZ> zaszaleliby w końcu i zrobili jakieś sensowne odwzorowanie styli qt na gtk :f
<DaZ> chyba, ze to przerasta możliwości super ludowej biblioteki
<TheNumb> DaZ: oxygen-gtk?
<DaZ> _STYLI_
<DaZ> :f
<TheNumb> Aaa...
<DaZ> oxygen jest paskudny.
<TheNumb> Dobra, nie przeczytałem dokładnie.
<TheNumb> DaZ: a który jest ładny? ;x
<DaZ> no, żeby styli qt przeczytać jako oxygen, to potrzeba okulisty
<DaZ> bespin jest fajny.
<TheNumb> DaZ: ładny ten cały bespin :<
<DaZ> no shit
<TheNumb> Ale i tak jak dla mnie, aqua z OSX jest lepsza >.>
<sysek> nie wiem co jest z tym kurwa dyskiem
<DaZ> to sobie kup.
<TheNumb> DaZ: zbieram już od jakiegoś czasu.
<sysek> TheNumb: wgraj hackintosha
<TheNumb> sysek: za dużo zabawy z kextami. I tak muszę kupić nowego laptopa.
<sysek> e tam
<sysek> u mnie to 30 min zabawy
<sysek> moze mniej
<sysek> + edycja DSDT
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> ja mam gdzieś osxa
<TheNumb> sysek: Mam trochę za mało ramu. Już się bawiłem w stawianie. Wiatrak zapierdzielał ciągle na max speedzie.
<Dreadlish> chyba nawet snow leo
<Dreadlish> i chyba żeście mnie natchnęli ;d
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: :3
<sysek> Dreadlish: :D
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: combo update do 10.6.6 :3
<sysek> ta
<sysek> pozniej legacy kernel
<Dreadlish> tylko musze przekopiować the big bang theory (żeby 4 sezony nie poszły się pierdolić)
<DaZ> ja tam wole swojego linuksa :f
<TheNumb> sysek: mi od razu poleciał na vanilla kernel.
<sysek> TheNumb: bo pewnie miales intela :P
<TheNumb> sysek: pewnie, że mam intela :3
<TheNumb> Stare Core Duo ._.
<Dreadlish> c2d ftw
<Dreadlish> pdc jeszcze bardziej do zastosowań domowych
<Dreadlish> ;d
<sysek> podobno nowy mac nie bedzie obslugiwal c2d :D
<szymon_g> witam
<DaZ> sup.
<TheNumb> sysek: będzie, będzie. Wszystkie 64-bitowe.
<Dreadlish> a czego ma nie obsługiwać?
<TheNumb> sysek: Czyli Liona nie odpale na moim laptopie.
<Dreadlish> przecież żadnego zestawu nowego nie wsadzają
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: full 64 bit
<Dreadlish> no i co?
<szymon_g> http://mobile.slashdot.org/story/11/03/15/0432226/Richard-Stallman-Cell-Phones-Are-Stalins-Dream ;)
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/67fohu9> (at mobile.slashdot.org)
<Dreadlish> c2d ma em64t
<Dreadlish> z tego co pamiętam
<szymon_g> tak
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: pisałem przecież że c2d też się wlicza.
<Dreadlish> a
<Dreadlish> czyli coś sie spierdolen
<TheNumb> Wszystko od c2d
<sysek> myslicie, ze nagranie plyty na najszybszej predkosci moglo cos zjebac?
<DaZ> szymon_g: coś w tym jest
<szymon_g> nie sadze sysek
<Dreadlish> sysek: tak.
<Dreadlish> ja tam na athlonie x3 nie zamierzam stawiać
<Dreadlish> ale na e5200 postawie ;d
<DaZ> sprawdź se czeksumy
<sysek> KURRRRRRRRRRW
<sysek> I ZNOW DYSK ZNIKL
<Dreadlish> no i znowu dysk od netbooka ucierpi
<sysek> NOSZJAJEBIE
<Dreadlish> kupcie mi jakieś 2,5" na sate
<sysek> to jest jakas paranoja
<szymon_g> sysek, co sie dzieje? jaki dysk?
<sysek> wdc 250gb
<sysek> formatuje
<sysek> dysk znika
<sysek> robie e2fsck dysk znika
<sysek> nie moge wgrac debiahna
<sysek> bo dysk znika podczas formarowania
<sysek> formatowania*
<didek> ? :)
<Dreadlish> "operacja niedozwolona"
<Dreadlish> are they fucking kidding us?
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: who?
<Dreadlish> ntfs
<szymon_g> sysek, debian to zlo, zainstaluj cos normalnego
<szymon_g> ;)
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: 8)
<sysek> szymon_g: moj dysk to zlo.
<TheNumb> szymon_g: normalnego w sensie że ooboontoo? :P
<szymon_g> nie, raczej fedorka np
<szymon_g> btw, w f15 znikna aplikacje z SUIDem
<TheNumb> szymon_g: coś konkretniej?
<TheNumb> szymon_g: jakiś artykuł? :P
<Dreadlish> może 30gb starczy na mój backup
<szymon_g> o http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Releases/15/FeatureList ← TheNumb
<TheNumb> szymon_g: dzięki
<szymon_g> http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Features/RemoveSETUID to konkretnie
<szymon_g> robi to gosciu ktory w RH sie najwiecej selinuksem zajmuje; calkiem ciekawe rzeczy na blogu wypisuje
<szymon_g> i *wreszcie* bedzie mozna latwo skonfigurowac ecryptfs na fedorce, tak by szyfrowany byl bezproblemowo katalog domowy (ubuntu ma to od jakiegos czasu)
<TheNumb> He, może czas przetestować fetorę. Od 7 się nie tykałem tego.
<szymon_g> no, f15 to na razie alfa jest- kijem przez szmate tego bym nie dotknal /no, chyba ze na np wirtualce/
<szymon_g> ale taka 14stka dziala ok u mnie
<TheNumb> Tylko jeden problem, fedora ma mało paczek w repo :(
<TheNumb> W Archu wspomagam się AUR.
<szymon_g> nie jest zle. dodaj sobie rpmforge i ew. epel i jest git
<szymon_g> tj. jest ok
<Dreadlish> trolol
<szymon_g> lessfs wyglada fajnie- ale do f15 chyba nie wejdzie :/
<Dreadlish> mule router tak że mnie do drugiego kompa na lanie rozłącza
<TheNumb> kasiaswiderska: zbudowali już galerię koło ratusza? :P
<kasiaswiderska> TheNumb: jeszcze nie :)
<TheNumb> :(
<TheNumb> Stoi to takie rozdziubane przez parę lat...
<kasiaswiderska> TheNumb: nie stoi nic rozdziubane
<kasiaswiderska> i nie będzie stać
<kasiaswiderska> A przynajmniej na Rynku
<mati75> re
<sysek> hahah
<sysek> fedora bez problemu zrobila format
 * TheNumb wypala livecd GNOME3 na pendrive.
<szymon_g> sysek, no widzisz. debian to zlo jak juz pisalem ;)
<sysek> ta
<sysek> tylko, ze anaconda sie zaciela ;)
<TheNumb> sysek: zawsze jest też Arch ;-)
 * TheNumb brb
<sysek> TheNumb: wlasnie wywalilem archa ;)
<BlessJah> sysek: reinstaluj go
<TheNumb> Heh, odpalilem to liveusb :)
<TheNumb> Denerwuje mnie brak tych przyciskow.
<didek> Jak tam praca dzisiaj
<szymon_g> kde 4.6 uzywalne juz jest? sprawdzal ktos juz moze opensuse 11.4 :?
<TheNumb> szymon_g: sprawdzalem opensuse 11.4
<szymon_g> http://historiawizualna.pl/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/3304ab.jpg
<szymon_g> i jak TheNumb ?
<TheNumb> szymon_g: mul jak zwykle :(
<TheNumb> szymon_g: opensuse jako mul, nie samo kde 4.6
<szymon_g> "jak zwykle"? 11.2-3 dzialaly szybko
<TheNumb> ...ale to tylko moja opinia
<TheNumb> szymon_g: dla mnie 11.2 i 11.3 byly znacznie wolniejsze niz nawet ubuntu
<szymon_g> jestem ciekaw jak sie sprawdzi model ciaglej dystrybucji w opensuse, tj. tak jak np w gentoo czy w archu
<TheNumb> szymon_g: to rolling release repo?
<szymon_g> tak
<szymon_g> http://portal.acm.org/citation.cfm?doid=1880022.1880029 :O
<TheNumb> szymon_g: "It's a must have!"
<szymon_g> no, pora na "poranna" kawę :|. musze przestac chodzic o 6ej rano spac :<
<szymon_g> TheNumb, ;)
<TheNumb> Eee.. nie bedzie az tak zle to gnome3
<TheNumb> Troche poprawili tego gnome-shell.
<TheNumb> Juz lepiej dziala u mnie.
<TheNumb> Ale widac ze troche leci w takie klimaty cukierkowe.
<didek> Ktoś pisze z Was w QT pod windowsa?
<szymon_g> cze didek
<TheNumb> Ja rozwazam powrot do windowsa :f
<szymon_g> TheNumb, ja gnome3 sprawdzalem pare miesiecy temu, taki sobie byl :|
<szymon_g> TheNumb, zawsze mozesz takiego np centos6 /gdy wyjdzie/ zainstalowac i miec spokoj na lata :)
<webczat> Hej, ktoś może mi powiedzieć co to jest ubuntu one?
<TheNumb> webczat: cos jak dropbox
<szymon_g> inna sprawa- ze win7 jest calkiem uzywalny
<didek> TheNumb, Ja tam osobiście na win7 nie narzekam, ale wiadomo serwerki na debianie to jest to ;)
<TheNumb> szymon_g: nie no, ja lubie miec swieze paczki :P
<webczat> TheNumb: nie znam dropboxa
<szymon_g> TheNumb, wiesz- nikt ci nie broni uzywania repa np centos-extras tam masz swiezsze paczki
<TheNumb> szymon_g: moj laptop dostaje zadyszki przy win7.
<TheNumb> webczat: backup w chmurze.
<szymon_g> zreszta- zawsze mozesz utworzyc paczki z fedorowych zrodel
<TheNumb> szymon_g: wiesz... gdybym chcial wszystko kompilowac to bym wrocil do gentoo.
<szymon_g> no, nie jest az tak zle :). zreszta- nowe paczki sa przereklamowane conieco ;)
<webczat> albo lfs :d
<szymon_g> "Mind if I use your phone? If word gets out that I'm missing, five hundred girls will kill themselves. I wouldn't want them on my conscience, not when they ought to be on my face!" (c) BlackAdder
<szymon_g> :)
<winter> błe
<webczat> Jak w ubu nazwe kompa zmienić?
<Dreadlish> yyy
<Dreadlish> /etc/hostname ?
<TheNumb> webczat: w sensie że hosta?
<webczat> mhm
<winter> /etc/hostname
<winter> i reboot
<webczat> tą co przy instalacji podawałem
<TheNumb> webczat: już napisali.
<szymon_g> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63K-wEaGxRc ;)
<webczat> mhm... gui do tego nie ma prawda? :d
<Dreadlish> nie
<webczat> gupio
<TheNumb> webczat: to jest jedna linia tylko
<webczat> wiem :d
<TheNumb> skasuj plik i walnij echo
<webczat> domyślam się
<TheNumb> echo "napierdalator" >> /etc/hostname
<didek> Eee co za gadanie że kompy się wieszają przy win7, jak on zajmuje jakies 512 MB przy wyłączonych wszystkich efektach typu areomdoe
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> i tu jest problem
<Dreadlish> bo wpadnie ci jakiś z pentium d i 256mb ramu ...
<Psotnick> didek: yyy... mój cały Arch tyle nie zajmuje
<szymon_g> didek, wiecej. u mnie na dzien dobry 900 mega bral- ale z wlaczanym prefetchem, bez dotykania przezemnie services
<TheNumb> albo... Core Duo i 1GiB ramu.
<TheNumb> szymon_g: u mnie coś koło 450 MiB z wyłączonymi usługami ;f
<Dreadlish> u mnie zawala 883mb z włączoną operą na 5 kartach, dwoma putty, aqq, avirą, mbamem, daemonem, tightvnc, rocketdockiem, launchy i dropboxem
<Dreadlish> i to wszystko jeszcze doprawione aero
<Dreadlish> ;d
<TheNumb> dropbox skubany źre coś koło 100 MiB
<Dreadlish> u mnie spadło 10mb
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: to je podnieś ;)
<Dreadlish> tzn. jak wyłączyłem dboxa
<Dreadlish> lol
<Dreadlish> rozwala mnie to
<Dreadlish> "brak miejsca na urządzeniu"
<Dreadlish> jak jest tam jeszcze ok 4gb
<Psotnick> Jako prawdziwy spratanin mam zawalone 251MB bez bufora i 618MB z buforem
<didek> u mnie pisze 512 mb zajętości więc nie wiem :d
<Dreadlish> wyłączyłem opere, zawalone 651mb z buforami
<TheNumb> Psotnick: pewnie jakiś xmonad, co? :P
<Psotnick> nie, Openbox
<Dreadlish> ja mam zawalone 187mb ze wszystkim
<Dreadlish> na archu
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: C'est impossible!
<Psotnick> też bym mógł do tego zejść, ale 2spartan 4 me ;D
<Dreadlish> lizołaciniak sie znalazł rąbany
<Psotnick> ;)
<Dreadlish> mi w zasadzie do normalnej pracy jest potrzebne urxvt, opera i pidgin ;d
<TheNumb> Nie lubię opery ;f
<Dreadlish> ja używam
<Dreadlish> bo nie lubie chroma
<Psotnick> FF ftw ;)
<TheNumb> Chrome/Chromium w 100% mi odpowiada 8)
<Dreadlish> ja nie lubie
<Dreadlish> kiedyś używałem ffsa
<Dreadlish> ffa*
<Dreadlish> ale jakby tylko nie używała lama ruska tego źulrunnera to by było fajnie
<Dreadlish> i gdyby miała szybkie wybieranie w standardzie
<Dreadlish> i przeglądarki w pasku adresu
<TheNumb> Żulrunner dużo ramu ssie.
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> jeszcze tylko win2k8 i przystępujemy do makizacji e5200
<TheNumb> Suqinqot
<Dreadlish> TheNumb++
<szymon_g> Dreadlish, w2k8r2 ma sie rozumiec? demko polroczne?
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> pirat
<Dreadlish> ;d
<szymon_g> :)
<winter> w2k8 ma problemy z aktualizacją
<winter> miałem
<Dreadlish> u mnie działa jak narazie
<winter> triala
<szymon_g> wersja standard czy jakas inna?
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> enterprise :D
<winter> i nie chciał aktualizować się
<Dreadlish> chyba
<Dreadlish> nie pamiętam
<Dreadlish> musiałbym zerknąć
<Dreadlish> heh śmieszne
<winter> błedami sypał
<Dreadlish> na partycji /dev/sda6 opisanej "BEKAP" mam w2k8r2
<szymon_g> a pamietalbys skad dzialajacego cracka sciagnales ;)? moznabyloby prosic o podzielenie sie tym (na pw badz tutaj)?
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> miałem razem z isokiem
<Dreadlish> jak chcesz to moge ci gdzieś wrzucić :D
<TheNumb> Ech, gdyby mój proc miał emt64 :(
<Dreadlish> em64t*
<TheNumb> Yyyy... ta
<TheNumb> Przeskoczyło.
<Dreadlish> wiesz no - ponoć atomy nie mają, a działa :D
<szymon_g> Dreadlish, masz linka don? bylbym wdzieczny... :)
<Dreadlish> wait
<szymon_g> Dreadlish, czesc atomow ma, czesc nie ma
<Dreadlish> zaraz skopiuje ;d
<TheNumb> Nie wydaje mi sie żeby poszło na Core Duo ;]
<Dreadlish> pdc działa...
<Dreadlish> a c2d niby jaieś inne?
<Dreadlish> kurde
<tar-gz> Korzysta ktoś z gajima?
<Dreadlish> sie przestraszyłem
<Dreadlish> bo co 15 min zmienia mi sie tapeta
<Dreadlish> ide po dvd
<Dreadlish> z/w
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: no, jest zasadnicza różnica między CD a C2D :(
 * szymon_g nie rozumie po co miec cos takiego jak "tapeta" o.O
<Dreadlish> hmm
<szymon_g> przeciez i tak okna otwarte zaslaniaja ja
<Dreadlish> cd to jest to coś dziwnego na prescocie?
<tar-gz> szymon_g: lepiej bez x'ów pracować, nie?
<TheNumb> szymon_g: chyba, że nie masz otwartych okien.
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: ta, prescott...
<Dreadlish> tzn. 2 prescoty wrzucone w 1 proc?
<szymon_g> nie, Dreadlish, chyba nie
<Dreadlish> thenumb mi już odpowiedział ;d
<szymon_g> tar-gz, zaraz tam "bez Xow"
<Dreadlish> bez xów da sie pracować
<szymon_g> TheNumb, no, ale jak robisz cokolwiek- to i tak masz okna otwarte. np przegladarki czy playerka jakiegos
<Dreadlish> lol
<Dreadlish> wysyłanie pliku: -20liczby/3646
<Dreadlish> wtf?
<tar-gz> Krew  mnie zalewa jak słysze takie pierdoły, Na co Ci compiz, na co Ci tint2 w openboksie na co Ci AWN, na co ci tapeta.
<TheNumb> szymon_g: zazwyczaj minimalizuję jak nie używam :P
<TheNumb> szymon_g: a playerem siedzi w trayu :)
<TheNumb> playerek*
<Dreadlish> tint2 jest potrzebny
<Dreadlish> ja zazwyczaj mam wystarczająco duży pulpit że nie minimalizuje
<TheNumb> Prędzej tits x 2 jest potrzebne ;-)
<Dreadlish> ale jak coś przysłania to jest fajnie ;d
<szymon_g> tar-gz, coz- compiz bywa uzyteczny, tint2 nie znam, awna tez w sumie nie uzywalem.
<szymon_g> Dreadlish, +1
<TheNumb> tit*
<Dreadlish> WE NEED TITS
<Dreadlish> ;d
<TheNumb> titz!
<TheNumb> awn jest całkiem fajny...
<TheNumb> W sumie to nigdy nie miałem samego wm i awn.
<Dreadlish> ja nie używam ;d
<TheNumb> Zawsze jakaś mieszanka.
<szymon_g> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/contractor-brings-seamless-file-sharing-between-apps-to-the-linux-desktop/ no, to jest ciekawe
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6gde5g6> (at www.omgubuntu.co.uk)
<szymon_g> szkoda tylko, ze nie ma portu unity na fedorke :|
<TheNumb> Ale macie parcie na to unity.
<tar-gz> szymon_g: co to za projekt jest?
<tar-gz> szymon_g: ze śródeł sobie skompiluj.
<szymon_g> no, wiem. zrodla zawsze sa, ale- za duzo z tym biegania, latania innych czesci systemu, etc
<szymon_g> bo coraz wiecej o unity czytam, tym wygodniejsze mi sie wydaje
<TheNumb> szymon_g: ktoś to musi robić :P
<TheNumb> webczat: ale ty ganiasz.
<szymon_g> no, niby tak. ale niech to raczej bedzie ktos kto sie na programowaniu zna
<webczat> Hmm, czy ubuntu umie nfs? w sensie czy nautilus umie nfs? widzę gdzieś w dokumentacji że tak ale w nautilusie nie widzę.
<szymon_g> bo inaczej to wyjdzie tak jak u debiana z openssl'em jakis czas temu ;)
<tar-gz> ja tam od unity wole gnome albo e17
<TheNumb> tar-gz: nawet gnome3? <:
<tar-gz> Nie wiem, nie używałem.
<TheNumb> Szkoda, że e17 nie ma stylu dla gtk :(
<tar-gz> TheNumb: co masz przez to na myśli?
<TheNumb> tar-gz: to, że gtkpod i inne z dupy wyglądają w e17.
<sebastian_> witam
<tar-gz> to doinstaluj gtk.
<tar-gz> u mnie aplikacje używające gtk czy qt wyglądały ok.
<sebastian_> moim zdaniem gtk wygląda do dupy
<sebastian_> :D
<BlessJah> gtk to biblioteka
<BlessJah> kodu sie nie ocenia pod wzgledem estetycznym
<sebastian_> ale mi chodzi o menedzer
<sebastian_> okien
<BlessJah> gtk to meneger okien?
<TheNumb> sebastian_: gtk to nie menagier okien.
<sebastian_> ale coś mi się kojarzy
<TheNumb> gtk to toolkit...
<BlessJah> mi też
<tar-gz> sebastian_: to zależy jak sobie gtk-theme  ustawisz.
<sebastian_> gtk window decorator
<BlessJah> coś mi się kojarzy
<BlessJah> a nie, to nie to
<BlessJah> mi się kojarzyło z kanapką z szynką
<Enlik|> Do compiza to było
<BlessJah> i kotami
<sebastian_> a sorry, porąbało mi się :D
<sebastian_> hahah
<TheNumb> sebastian_: co się szczerzysz?
<TheNumb> <:
<sebastian_> że się mu kojarzył z kanapkami O_O
<BlessJah> TheNumb: może widział moją kanapkę z szynką
<BlessJah> i kota
<TheNumb> BlessJah: kanapka z szynką i kotem? o.O
<BlessJah> nie
<BlessJah> kanapka z szynką
<BlessJah> i kot
<TheNumb> :<
<TheNumb> Coty są dobre...
<sebastian_> osobiście nie mam compiza, bo używam lxde
<sebastian_> lubuntu
<BlessJah> ja uzywam awesome
<TheNumb> sebastian_: łał.
<BlessJah> też jestem fajny?
<sebastian_> nom thx
<TheNumb> BlessJah: nie, bo lepszy jest mój directfb.
<tar-gz> sebastian_: do lxde też możesz compiza podpiąć.
<sebastian_> wiem
<tar-gz> BlessJah: awesome? Pokaż srinszota.
<sebastian_> ale narazie mam inny problem
<BlessJah> TheNumb: pokaz mi screena to ci uwierzę
<tar-gz> sebastian_: jaki?
<sebastian_> ale jak wstawić screena do irc-a?
<TheNumb> BlessJah: u got me :<
<sebastian_> jestem zielony na ircu
<TheNumb> sebastian_: link
<winter> imgur.com
<Dreadlish> wrzucić na imgura
<sebastian_> aaa
<tar-gz> sebastian_: imgur.com hostuje i wklejasz link
<sebastian_> thx
<TheNumb> jakiego wnów ogóra?
<TheNumb> znów*
<sebastian_> to chwila
<Dreadlish> takiego imagwego ogura
<Dreadlish> ;d
<winter> :-d
<winter> ssiecie
<webczat> jak się dostać do nfs z nautilusa? tzn można zamontować?
 * winter pije ostatniego browara
<Dreadlish> :D
<BlessJah> http://blessjah.tk/awesomewm.png
<tar-gz> webczat: need for speed?
<TheNumb> winter: lepiej oddaj mi go.
<BlessJah> niech sie tylko zuploaduje
<BlessJah> bo zalapalem laga chyba
<TheNumb> tar-gz: NFS fs
 * Dreadlish uskutecznia montaż skrętkowy
<winter> nie otworzę bo moje ip tam zostanie w logach
<BlessJah> jest
<tar-gz> TheNumb: wiem, wiem.
<Dreadlish> winter: to przez anonymouse otwórz *gosh*
<BlessJah> choc mozliwe ze nadal czesciowo zuploadowany
<winter> nie chce mi się
<TheNumb> BlessJah: w części :P
<BlessJah> jest
<sebastian_> oto link http://i.imgur.com/JqOcY.png
<winter> sabaton się skończył :()
<winter> :(
<TheNumb> BlessJah: aaaa widzę kod! Jurz masz chaka!!1111
<Dreadlish> no no
<BlessJah> zastanawialem sie czemu scp nadal sie nie wykonalo, widac gdzies waskie gardlo zalapalem
<Dreadlish> ładny brak tapety
<Dreadlish> i ładne django którego nie kapuje
<tar-gz> srot
<TheNumb> BlessJah: w nano klepiesz kod? :P
<BlessJah> w nano klepię kod
<Dreadlish> w nano jest wygodnie
<BlessJah> w vimie pewnie bardziej
<Dreadlish> ale w vimie też jest fajnie
<sebastian_> zawsze na irc=u takie są jaja?
<BlessJah> ale ja klepię w nano
<TheNumb> sebastian_: jaja?
<sebastian_> irc-u*
<szymon_g> sebastian_, widze zes nowy ;)
<Dreadlish> jaja?
<sebastian_> ba
<Dreadlish> jakie kurwa jaja?
<sebastian_> jestem nowy
<sebastian_> to na pewno widać
<Dreadlish> ja tu nie widze żadnychc jaj
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: to nie jest brak tapety, tylo jakąś mapę mam otwartą w operze
 * Dreadlish wrzeszczy "MATKA RÓB JAJECZNICE"
<tar-gz> sebastian_: ta wszyscy zawsze klepią jaja w nano
<BlessJah> http://scimaps.org/submissions/7-digital_libraries/maps/thumbs/024_LG.jpg
<sebastian_> dokładnie, z tą jajecznicą to prawda :D
<BlessJah> sebastian_: jak będziesz powtarzał że jesteś nowy to na pewno każdy zauważy
<TheNumb> BlessJah: nie jakąś... pff...
<Dreadlish> o kij jaka cisza
<Dreadlish> 4 fandery i 2 zephyry robią swoje :D
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: że co?
<tar-gz> http://i.imgur.com/D06IF.png
<BlessJah> TheNumb: recznie malowana mapa sci-fi, lepiej?
<BlessJah> dopiero zaczalem ja analizowac
<TheNumb> BlessJah: no, lepiej :P
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: że wiatraki
<TheNumb> BlessJah: ja wczoraj zacząłem oglądać...
<TheNumb> tar-gz: mańdriva?
<BlessJah> sebastian_: nie bola cie oczy od jasnego tla?
<BlessJah> sebastian_: use irssi
 * Dreadlish znalazł swojego windowsa 7 przełamanego na pół
<tar-gz> TheNumb: no tak.
<DaZ> oj, ubuntki >:
<sebastian_> nigdy nie pisz tu windows!
<DaZ> windows.
<TheNumb> sebastian_: booo?
<Dreadlish> lol.
<Dreadlish> windows.
<sebastian_> nawet go podkreśla jako bład :D
<TheNumb> WINDOWZ
<sebastian_> hehe
<Dreadlish> gdzie?
<Dreadlish> ŁYNDOWZ
<sebastian_> Winshit
<sebastian_> whiskas
<winter> łyndołz
<tar-gz> Oknołz
<DaZ> bo kolega ma linuksa od wczoraj i próbuje być fajny.
<DaZ> [;
<BlessJah> DaZ: nowy na ircu
<TheNumb> Właśnie miałemto napisać ^^
<tar-gz> DaZ: mówisz o sebastian_ ?
<winter> :-o
<BlessJah> DaZ: zreszta widac
<sebastian_> microsoft windows titnic "który komputer chcesz dzis zatopić"
<TheNumb> >.>
<sebastian_> titanic*
<Dreadlish> =.=
<DaZ> BlessJah: i to jak
<Dreadlish> a mój komp próbuje sie zbootować
<TheNumb> fechooy
<Dreadlish> i chyba to mu wychodzi
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: chuba zbuntować.
<DaZ> zubootować :f
<BlessJah> DaZ: mam nadzieje ze to nie twoje alternatywne wcielenie
<TheNumb> chyba*
<Dreadlish> u-bot ;d
<DaZ> BlessJah: mnie sie nie chce.
<TheNumb> u-boot jak już :P
<Dreadlish> u-boot to mam w routerze
<DaZ> tak abstrahując od tego, że jak latam po jakichś dziwnych nikach, to tego nie ma [;
<Dreadlish> zwanym potocznie rutrem
<sebastian_> ja mam linuksa od ok 2 lat :D
<sebastian_> a nie od wczoraj
<DaZ> od trzystu
<TheNumb> sebastian_: serio? Jak to możliwe?
<Dreadlish> tak tak
<BlessJah> sebastian_: ale na ircu jestes nowy
<sebastian_> mam rocznicę ślubną
<TheNumb> sebastian_: i nie siedziałeś nigdy ba jircu?
<Dreadlish> to na jakich dystrybucjach pan siedziałżeś?
<Dreadlish> kurde
<sebastian_> nie
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: cichak
<TheNumb> Kufa, ale literówki sadzę.
<Dreadlish> znowu mnie urywa od neta
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: s/k$/j/
<sebastian_> na suse
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: koziolinux
<sebastian_> na ubuntu
<sebastian_> hmm.
<DaZ> :d
<winter> odłączyłem sobie switcha przed chwilą
<BlessJah> sebastian_: uzywales kiedys koziolinux?
<Dreadlish> koziolinux =.=
<sebastian_> głównie na ubuntu
<Dreadlish> *gosh*
<DaZ> koziolinuks rządzi
<winter> od prądu :-F
<sebastian_> nie
<Dreadlish> kij wam w dupe i osx
<Dreadlish> ;D
<TheNumb> Stare czasy... koziolinux :)
<DaZ> stare czasy... kozio :f
<sebastian_> chwilę
<TheNumb> sebastian_: takie distro dla zoofili...
<winter> aurox!
<TheNumb> ^_
<DaZ> takie distro dla haksorów
<Dreadlish> auroxa to mam jeszcze na cd
<Dreadlish> gdzieś w dupie
<DaZ> bardziej sekretne niż pioneer os :f
<winter> ja nie mam :<
<sebastian_> aha
<Dreadlish> ale faajne
<Dreadlish> wibracje :D
<Dreadlish> od cdroma latającego na 52x
<BlessJah> Dreadlish znowu wpadł w rezonans
<TheNumb> Trzymajcie go!
<DaZ> Dreadlish: nieśmieszne
<DaZ> >:
 * Dreadlish robi AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA RENKE MI URWAŁ
<DaZ> cholernie nieśmieszne.
<szymon_g> i mimo to jestes w stanie pisac na ircu... rispekt
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> żyjemy
<tar-gz> http://dl.pakos.biz/ubuntu/koziolinux
<Dreadlish> obudziłem sąsiada
<Dreadlish> zaczął puszczać techno *gosh*
<BlessJah> tar-gz: nie ma daty
<sebastian_> Dreadlish_: też mam takie na 52X
<sebastian_> jeszcze stara nagrywarka cd-rw lite on :D
<Dreadlish> Uwaga! Ogłoszenie! Terminal został zgubiony, szczęśliwego zgubiciela prosimy o odebranie jego gdzieś na ircu.
<Dreadlish> kurde
<szymon_g> tar-gz, wez mnie nie strasz. pamietam to jakby to bylo wczoraj... ;)
<Dreadlish> ILE ON BĘDZIE mielił  tą durną płyte
<tar-gz> szymon_g: kiedy to było?
<DaZ> a tam, wy macie mało kozia.
<DaZ> was nie straszył ruskimi.
<BlessJah> tar-gz: ten konkretnie kawalek?
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> dwm mi zwisł
<tar-gz> BlessJah: nie ogólnie te kozio
<BlessJah> 27/10 10:11:12< kozio> bedziesz mial support ode mnie
<Dreadlish> przy zmianie tapety
<szymon_g> tar-gz, parenascie miechow temu? nie pamietam dokladnie ;)
<tar-gz> ten*
<BlessJah> rok 2009
<tar-gz> ^^
<BlessJah> ale pojawil sie tez ostatnio
<tar-gz> System plików "Kozix" xDDD
<BlessJah> mam logi to moge grepnac
<TheNumb> Wooow... 2009
<sebastian_> wyobraźcie sobie co by było, gdyby IRC był przez mikrofon O_O
<Dreadlish> "kozix" lol'd
<DaZ> sebastian_: wszyscy by cie banowali za piskliwy głosik.
<tar-gz> sebastian_: jest taki czat mikrofonowy.
<winter> pikselowy
<TheNumb> sebastian_: teamspeak, mumble itd.
<BlessJah> jest taki z kamerkami
<Dreadlish> na mamblu u floła
<TheNumb> BlessJah: fotka.tv? :P
<Dreadlish> albo na czatruletce
 * winter konczy ostatnie piwo
<BlessJah> chatroulette
<tar-gz> TheNumb: taki webowy był też nie pamiętam jak sie nazywał, fajne tam awantury bły.
<TheNumb> winter: ile miałeś?
<winter> 6
<sebastian_> znam takiego irca :Komercyjne Gadu-sradu
 * Dreadlish sie zastanawia po co winter sie chwali piciem piwa =.=
<TheNumb> winter: pazero, jedno byś dał...
<DaZ> sebastian_: no ale jesteś zabawny
 * winter daje jedno TheNumb 
<tar-gz> sebastian_: masz psa?
<sebastian_> to nie miało być śmieszne
<sebastian_> nie
<TheNumb> sebastian_: mi by to gg nie przszkadzało, gdyby nie to że tak dużo ramu żre.
<sebastian_> nie mam psa
<TheNumb> winter: dzięki.
<DaZ> to kup
<tar-gz> sebastian_: nie masz psa to kolegów szukasz?
<DaZ> będziesz miał z kim wyjść na spacer
<sebastian_> nom, gg troche bierze
 * TheNumb otwiera piwo.
<tar-gz> sebastian_: co Ci gg bierze?
<TheNumb> sebastian_: skąd wiesz? Przecież masz od dwóch lat linuksa.
<sebastian_> bo mam gg pod wine
<DaZ> Chcesz oglądać? Zaloguj się lub zarejestruj konto.
<tar-gz> hahahahahah
<TheNumb> sebastian_: po ch?
<DaZ> a do dupy z takimi dwunastkami na fotce >:
<Nerihsa> gg pod wine? wtf
<BlessJah> sebastian_: moge cie dotknac?
<Nerihsa> D:
<sebastian_> bo fajny spam
<tar-gz> Jesteś "miszczem" sebastian_
<TheNumb> Nerihsa: meow
<BlessJah> Nerihsa: no sprawdza ile ramu zuzywa
<BlessJah> TheNumb: no sprawdza ile ramu zuzywa
<winter> meownia
<sebastian_> tar-gz_:Słownik ortograficzny :D
<BlessJah> mrrrrrr
<TheNumb> BlessJah: nie no, szczytny cel, ja to rozumiem...
<BlessJah> wow
<BlessJah> buńczuczny się zrobił
<tar-gz> sebastian_: pszeciesz napisuem  w ""
<BlessJah> tar-gz: słownik!!!
<TheNumb> tar-gz: kurfa ale ty jezteś nieogarńęty, weś se kóp suownik ortografidżny hopie...
<tar-gz> BlessJah: przepraszam! Tylko nie bij!
<BlessJah> tar-gz: nawet taki newbie to widzi, że sobie z klawiaturą nie radzisz!!! nie stawiaj się!!!!!1111oneoneone
<sebastian_> udało się wam kiedyś uruchomić winampa na tej normalnej skórce pod wine, bo strasznie muli, ale na klasycznej się da
<sebastian_> ?
<TheNumb>  /me says /mode +b sebastian_
<tar-gz> sebastian_: a na co Ci  winapm?
<TheNumb> :P
<sebastian_> equalizer ma
<sebastian_> dobry
<TheNumb> sebastian_: lol
<sebastian_> a np na rhythmbox'ire mi trzeszczy
<sebastian_> ie*
<TheNumb> sebastian_: jest tyle plejerów z equalizerem.
<tar-gz> xmms też ma eq
<BlessJah> sebastian_: artrostop jest chyba od trzeszczenia stawów
 * BlessJah używa mocp
<Nerihsa> audacious tez ma eq
<sebastian_> wiem, odpowiednik winampa
<TheNumb> sebastian_: zoabcz sobie amaroka, clementine, xmms, moc
<BlessJah> jestem fajny?
<Nerihsa> za malego masz
<TheNumb> BlessJah: nom, jesteś fajny. mocp jest dobry.
<sebastian_> nie wiem, po co pchać binlioteki KDE w lxde
<sebastian_> biblioteki*
<lisu__> joł
<miszczklawjatury> bo są genialne.
<BlessJah> Nerihsa: ej, nieprawda! on ciagle rosnie, to dlatego!
<TheNumb> sebastian_: jak masz gg 10 to i tak masz qt pod windowsa x)
<TheNumb> miszczklawjatury: genitalne.
<BlessJah> Nerihsa: już sie do mini-jacka nie mieści
<BlessJah> sebastian_: jakie biblioteki kde???
<sebastian_> amarok
<TheNumb> BlessJah: amarok
<TheNumb> :P
<sebastian_> jest do kde
<miszczklawjatury> kurna, nawet to padu padu działa na wine
<TheNumb> kdelibs ciągnie afair
<BlessJah> a kadu to do czego? do dupy?
<TheNumb> BlessJah: w sumie to racja, do dupy :}
<BlessJah> sebastian_: uzywaj konsolowych, one maja malo bibliotek i nie potrzebuja kde
<TheNumb> ekg2!!!!
<TheNumb> mocp!!!
<TheNumb> finch!!!
<BlessJah> finch--
<TheNumb> finch!!!
<BlessJah> po co ci finch jak masz ekg2?
<BlessJah> irssi
<TheNumb> BlessJah: bo ma jeszcze fejcbóka, jak ktoś używa.
<BlessJah> feh, scrot, nano i vim, elinks
<TheNumb> BlessJah: a zamiast irssi może być weechat?
<TheNumb> xlinks
<BlessJah> czatosiki?
<BlessJah> links ma GUI
<TheNumb> BlessJah: mhm
<sebastian_> linux ma CLI :D
<TheNumb> sebastian_: OSX też ma cli
<TheNumb> sebastian_: windows również.
<Dreadlish> nom
<BlessJah> TheNumb: nie
<sebastian_> windows to nie system operacyjny
<BlessJah> TheNumb: windows ma protezę
<sebastian_> dokładnie
<BlessJah> sebastian_: a co, przeglądarka?
<TheNumb> BlessJah: no dobra, protezę ale coś jest.
<BlessJah> to nie chromeOS
<sebastian_> windows jest prawie jak system
<BlessJah> żeby nazywać go przeglądarką
<Dreadlish> o kij
<TheNumb> sebastian_: zdefiniuj windowsa.
<Dreadlish> 50% osxa poszło w 5 sec
<BlessJah> sebastian_: prove your point
<sebastian_> windows-komercyjne dziadostwo
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: eee?
<TheNumb> z usb napierdzielasz?
<Dreadlish> nie
<sebastian_> definicja
<TheNumb> sebastian_: oj nie płacz.
<Dreadlish> z dvd :D
<BlessJah> sebastian_: red hat jest fajny
<miszczklawjatury> eh
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: jak?
<miszczklawjatury> kiedyś to padu padu potrafiło filtrować tylko dostępnych :f
<Dreadlish> idk
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: u mnie to idzie jak krew z nosa ;<
<sebastian_> yyy... skąd wiesz, ze ja ryczę?
<TheNumb> sebastian_: teraz się przyznałeś.
<BlessJah> sebastian_: masz lapka czy desktopa?
<sebastian_> fajny masz humor
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: idzie 50% - tylko teraz przez pare minut nic sie nie ruszy
<sebastian_> prostacki
<BlessJah> TheNumb: no właśnie
<BlessJah> TheNumb: chamstwo na salony wpuścić
<Dreadlish> i wyjdzie ci chlew
<BlessJah> słoma z gumiaków ci wystaje
<TheNumb> BlessJah: obstawiam że laptopa, klika z play online.
<Dreadlish> albo telefon ;d
<TheNumb> pepe__: pepe le swąd :P
<sebastian_> desktopa
<sebastian_> klikam z play online
<TheNumb> o.O
<sebastian_> skąd wiedziałeś?
<TheNumb> Zagiął mnie! ;(
<sebastian_> łał
<Dreadlish> z dupy.
<TheNumb> sebastian_: ucz się padawanie.
<Dreadlish> łatwo zobaczyć
<BlessJah> sebastian_: bo nie mogliśmy odpalic kamerki
<Dreadlish> http://pastebin.com/ST0ABVhX
<Dreadlish> słabiutko
<Dreadlish> na connectscanie
<BlessJah> sebastian_: masz kamerke na usb czy coś?
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: skubańcu, właśnie odpaliłem nmapa xD
<sebastian_> aaaaa
<sebastian_> hehe
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: ja zawsze odpalam na początku jak kogoś nowego widze
<Dreadlish> widać czy swój czy shell czy jakiś faggot
<TheNumb> ^^
<miszczklawjatury> eh, ubuntki >:
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: gorzej jak ma kloakę...
<Dreadlish> jak ma cloaka to widać że swij ;d
<BlessJah> TheNumb: socjotechnika bracie, socjotechnika
<Dreadlish> btw. osx sie już kończy
<BlessJah> poza tym nowy nie będzie miał cloaki
<Dreadlish> właśnie
<Dreadlish> kurde
<TheNumb> ;F
<Dreadlish> zapomniałem na gazownie wbić
<sebastian_> nie mam kamerki
<sebastian_> mam mikrofon
<TheNumb> Łoł, play jest w plixie :P
<Dreadlish> ja chce lepszego neta
<Dreadlish> :(
<BlessJah> panowie, nie szukajcie już
<BlessJah> sebastian_: zapomniałes zmienić defaultowe hasło roota w ubuntu
<Dreadlish> przynajmniej synchroniczne i stałe ip
<sebastian_> zmieniałem
<Dreadlish> nie musi być pierdyliard megabitów
<BlessJah> sebastian_: nie, do sudo nie podajesz hasła roota
<BlessJah> tylko swoje
<BlessJah> nie o tym haśle mówię
<sebastian_> wiem, ale ustaliłem
<Dreadlish> czyli kolejny odcinek z serii BlessJah zagina
<BlessJah> no co, źle haxerex'a (wcześniej haker'a potraktowałem?
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: skończyło instalczyć
<sebastian_> BlessJah_:a co za chwile wyłapiesz mi mikrofon, co? :D
<BlessJah> sam sobie winien, że nie potrafi zabezpieczyć kompa
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: no to teraz chameleon :P
<miszczklawjatury> BlessJah: zamykaj nawiasy
<miszczklawjatury> :f
<Dreadlish> no
<BlessJah> sebastian_: nie wiem, mam cisze na tym porcie
<Dreadlish> najpierw trzeba zabootować
<Dreadlish> rąbiąc ostro w reset
<Dreadlish> ;d
<BlessJah> miszczklawjatury: kompilator wyłapie i wywali błąd to naprawię
<BlessJah> sebastian_: odłączyłeś mikrofon?
<sebastian_> taaa
<sebastian_> :D
<miszczklawjatury> mój umysł wyłapał.
<BlessJah> no widzisz
 * Dreadlish sie zastanawia czego to gowno nie bootuje
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: z buta go!
 * Dreadlish ale odziw ruszył dupsko
<Dreadlish> aaaa
<Dreadlish> rusza sie
<Dreadlish> loolololol
<Dreadlish> rusza sie!
<BlessJah> sebastian_: whoah, co to ja widze
<Dreadlish> działa!
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: gz.
<BlessJah> damn, nie było wolniejszego połączenia???
<Dreadlish> tylko zaraz mi wyskoczy takie przekreślone kółeczko na białym tle
<Dreadlish> znając mnie ;d
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: odezwij się jak będziesz miał qe/ci :P
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: e/
<Dreadlish> e?*
<sebastian_> BlessJah_:co masz na myśli?
<BlessJah> historia przeglądarki
<sebastian_> aaa
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: Quartz Extreme / Core Image
<Dreadlish> ok
<sebastian_> pokazesz jak sie to robi? tzn przeglądanie komus historii itp
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: w sensie że hardware acceleration ^^
<Dreadlish> oty
<Dreadlish> rusza
<Dreadlish> :D
<BlessJah> sebastian_: ustaw w przeglądarce hasło główne, to hasła zapamiętywane w przeglądarce nie będą zapisywane plaintekstem
<Dreadlish> zbielał
<BlessJah> sebastian_: choć dużo tego nie ma
<sebastian_> co tam np wyłapałeś :D?
<TheNumb> Jak to co? zootube365
<sebastian_> co?
<BlessJah> meh kompilator sypnął błędami
<TheNumb> BlessJah: nie zawsze się udaje.
<TheNumb> BlessJah: a to nie jest przypadkiem komplikator a nie kompilator?
<BlessJah> sebastian_: nie rozłączaj się jeszcze, muszę się zając na chwile własnym kompem
<sebastian_> jaasne
<sebastian_> nie ma tego dużo, bo świeża installka
<BlessJah> nie chcesz, to nie wierz, na razie mam ważniejsze sprawy
<TheNumb> sebastian_: linuksa nie trzeba przeinstalowywać co chwilę, tak jak windowsa -.-'
<sebastian_> wiem
<miszczklawjatury> ubuntu trzeba
<miszczklawjatury> <:
<sebastian_> ale jak coś sobie zrąbie to nie wiem, jakby to naprawić
<TheNumb> miszczklawjatury: a co to jest ubuntu?
<miszczklawjatury> nie jest rolling release i czasem sie sypie.
<miszczklawjatury> jak doświadczenie na tym kanale pokazuje, dosyć często sie sypie [;
<BlessJah> miszczklawjatury: nie jest tak źle jak dawniej
<Barthalion> sebastian_: To trzeba nie rąbać, albo wiedzieć gdzie szukać
<BlessJah> ale dziurawe jest nadal
<BlessJah> sebastian_: co ci się zrąbało
<szymon_g> a ktore distro nie jest dziurawe BlessJah ?
<BlessJah> sebastian_: google i naprawisz wszystko
<sebastian_> wiem, ale np miałem problem ze sterownikami
<BlessJah> szymon_g: openbsd, system, nastawiony na bezpieczenstwo
<TheNumb> sebastian_: typu?
<BlessJah> TheNumb: trzeba bylo podac haslo ktore zapomnial
<szymon_g> tak. tylko ich uzywalnosc na desktopie jest kijowa
<miszczklawjatury> tia
<BlessJah> desktop to desktop
<BlessJah> serwer to inna bajka
<TheNumb> BlessJah: no to... ja w tym wypadku robię chroota :P
<Dreadlish> no i dupa
<Dreadlish> jeszcze raz osx86 stawiać :D
<miszczklawjatury> licencje ma lepszą [;
<sebastian_> np ekran bootowania się zmienił po zainstalowaniu sterowników zamkniętych do karty graficznej
<sebastian_> nie chodzi o rozdzielczość
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: iAtkos s3v2 10.6
<TheNumb> sebastian_: lol, to nie jest błąd -.-
<TheNumb> sebastian_: normalka ;]
<sebastian_> tylko o to, że miałem logo lubuntu a po tym jak dałem nomodeset mam logo ubuntu 10.10
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: taki właśnie instalcze ;d
<TheNumb> sebastian_: po co ci plymouth?
<sebastian_> jak wyłącze nomodeset to wtedy jest logo normalne ale są konflikty sterowników nouveau ze sterownikami nvidii
<Dreadlish> tylko najpierw wywale niepotrzebne kexty do atika ;d
<TheNumb> sebastian_: no to wypieprz noveau
<BlessJah> sebastian_: to nie instaluj obydwoch na raz
<BlessJah> sebastian_: zreszta instalka nvidii blacklistuje nouveau by default
<Dreadlish> nouveau*
<sebastian_> nie instaluje obydwu, tylko chodzi mi o te sterowniki uniwersalne na początku instalacji systemu
<TheNumb> Tja, nouveau a nie noveau.
<BlessJah> whoah
<sebastian_> no wiem, tylko szybko pisze
<TheNumb> sebastian_: apt-get install nvidia-current?
<BlessJah> sebastian_: do xorg.conf dodaj Option "nologo" "true"
<BlessJah> to ci sie "ekran bootowania" nie zmieni
<sebastian_> i wtedy nie będzie wgl, tak
<sebastian_> ?
<BlessJah> meh, ale burdel zrobiles
<BlessJah> sebastian_: opengl bedzie
<sebastian_> ja zrobiłem burdel?
<sebastian_> ale gdzie?
<BlessJah> sebastian_: nom
<BlessJah> instalujesz za duzo aplikacji to sie robia konflikty
<miszczklawjatury> nuwo ssie zwieracze
<BlessJah> skasuj nouveau i zreinstaluj nvidia, to na poczatek
<miszczklawjatury> a przynajmniej dopóki nie wymyślą kontroli wiatraków
<BlessJah> bo ci w configach modprobe burdel wyszedl
<sebastian_> niech zgadnę: znowu sprawdzałęś mi historię, tylko że tym razem terminalu, tak?
<BlessJah> po co?
<miszczklawjatury> eh, o wy robicie? :f
<sebastian_> zeby mi to teraz mowic
<miszczklawjatury> chociaż własciwie, to nie wiem czy chce wiedzieć
<BlessJah> zreszta z logow wynika ze wiekszosc instalowales z synaptica albo tego jakiegos ficzera
<TheNumb> miszczklawjatury: stolec.
<sebastian_> nie instalowałem z synaptica
<BlessJah> jak sie to cos do instalacji nazywa w ubuntu? menager oprogramowania?
<TheNumb> BlessJah: USC.
<BlessJah> ubuntu software center
<BlessJah> dokladnie
<TheNumb> BlessJah: masz ubuntu i nie wiesz jak się to nazywa?
<TheNumb> Wstydź się...
<BlessJah> mam archa, ubuntu jest dziurawe
<BlessJah> zreszta przyklad sebastiana tego dowodzi
<TheNumb> BlessJah: jak na to patrzysz... to Arch jest też dziurawy :P
<TheNumb> W Gentoo przynajmniej paczują :P
<sebastian_> dobra ja musze spadać, nara wszystkim
<miszczklawjatury> w archu czasem teeż
<TheNumb> sebastian_: stawiałeś kiedyś Gentoo?
<Dreadlish> arch jest mniej dziurway ;d
<BlessJah> arch jest tworzony zgodnie z regulami KISS
<TheNumb> BlessJah: niby tak, jak znasz narzędzia.
<BlessJah> wyszedl... buuu...
<Dreadlish> no
<TheNumb> No, szkoda... taka zabawa była :(
<Dreadlish> tia
<TheNumb> I teraz nie będzie trollowania.
<TheNumb> Dobra, trzeba w końcu jakieś distro postawić. Ile można siedzieć na liveusb? :F
<BlessJah> teraz nie wiem czy go dosyc przekonalem ze ludzie za firewallem sa straszni, czy jeszcze powinienem popracowac nad nim
<BlessJah> 'haker' zmykał aż miło patrzeć
<BlessJah> i wracał jak bumerang, chyba myślał że reboot zabezpieczy mu system (a przynajmniej zmieni IP i nie będę mógł go wyłapać)
<miszczklawjatury> ale z ciebie haksor.
<TheNumb> BlessJah: a co ty mu zrobiłeś?
<TheNumb> BlessJah: bo ja chyba jeszcze tutaj nie bywałem.
<TheNumb> Mam myśl! Postawię funtoo :P
<Dreadlish> postaw postaw
<Dreadlish> jak nie chcesz gentoo to postaw ;d
<TheNumb> Nie no^^
<BlessJah> TheNumb: query?
<TheNumb> Szukam czegoś do bootstrapowania... Nie chce mi się restartować systemu.
<TheNumb> BlessJah: ;F
<TheNumb> BlessJah: nie zauważyłem >.>
<TheNumb> Jeszcze nie ogarniam się w weechacie.
<BlessJah> use irssi
<TheNumb> BlessJah: nie umiem zmusić irssi żeby się łączyło z dwoma serwerami. Wiem, lame.
<BlessJah> wpisujesz po prostu connect drugi serwer
<pawelpc> wiecie co zrobić żeby zwykły użytkownik miał dostęp do partycji ntfs bez proszenia o hasło?
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: mamy safemode
<TheNumb> pawelpc: podmontuj w fstabie
<pawelpc> próbowałem ale za bardzo nie trawię fstaba:(
<BlessJah> mozliwe ze dodanie usera do groupy jakiejs pomoze
<BlessJah> nie wiem jak groupy sa w ubu ponazywane
<szymon_g> pawelpc, toc to proste jest
<TheNumb> pawelpc: /dev/sdx /media/x ntfs-3g defaults 0 1
<TheNumb> Or at least that's what I do...
<BlessJah> TheNumb: podejrzewam ze nie do konca chodzi o /media a raczej o jakies cos gdzies, byleby w nautilusie
<TheNumb> BlessJah: jak jest w media to nautilus łapie.
<TheNumb> Sprawdzone empirycznie.
<szymon_g> zesz k*rwa, znowu nie chce mi system cdromu otworzyc
<szymon_g> o, juz ok
<TheNumb> szymon_g: to nie jest podstawka pod kubek...
<szymon_g> ;) TheNumb
<szymon_g> cze Pabl0Escobar
<TheNumb> AaaaaaaaA! Jakiś deweloper weszednoł na kanał :)
<Dreadlish> pablo siedzi tu cały czas naab
<Dreadlish> więc nie podniecać si
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: Aj noł!
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: bat sambady kuldynt noł
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: Aj noł!
<didek> Macie może jakiś pomysł dlaczego zdarzenia w JQuery mogą być wywołane tylko raz a potem już nie chca skubane działać?
<Dreadlish> aj mast du sam os iks on maj oł si pi si
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: It iz not oł es iks, but oł es ten.
<TheNumb> Iwym wojsołwer rids it dad łej.
<TheNumb> Ale cisza.
<looonger> enjoy the silence
<Dreadlish> ktoś mnie uwalił
<TheNumb> hrhrhrhr
<Dreadlish> ale to nie było śmieszne :<
<Dreadlish> lol
<Dreadlish> znowu od 0 do 50 w ciągu 15 sec
<TheNumb> Ma ktoś wolne dwa kafle żeby się dorzucić na nowego laptopa? :F
<Dreadlish> a ma ktoś wolną hd4850 i zasilacz porządny?
<Dreadlish> ja tam ze stypendium kupuje burżujstwo
<Dreadlish> a jak coś zostanie to jeszcze do pcta dołoże
<looonger> a mi padła hd3850
<Dreadlish> [*]
<looonger> dzięki
<Dreadlish> montaż skrętkowy rządzi
<Dreadlish> mam na skrętce wiszącą płytę główną
<Dreadlish> mam 2 wiatraki
<Dreadlish> tylko zasilacz jest przykręcony ;D
<TheNumb> Koooozak.
<TheNumb> Dobra, cza stawiać Archa.
<TheNumb> Tylko z czym...
<Dreadlish> stawiaj stawiaj
<Dreadlish> weź jakiekolwiek distro
<Dreadlish> zaciągnij pacmana i jedziesz
<Dreadlish> prawie jak z slackware
<Dreadlish> tylko tam ściągasz 1 skrypt ;d
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: a tak to się da? :D
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: ja tak robie zawsze ;d
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: jaaa, zayeahbiście :D
<Dreadlish> bo kocham chr00ta
<Dreadlish> :D
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: jest jakiś meniual?
<Dreadlish> na wiki archa
<Dreadlish> http://www.google.pl/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBYQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwiki.archlinux.org%2Findex.php%2FInstall_from_Existing_Linux&ei=Sqt_TbDhMZDoOaPChLsI&usg=AFQjCNGubxtWE4pRfkT6B9hpLMzw6S9-zA&sig2=lROnj5vjROWXAZrjLuwssw
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6c924bx> (at www.google.pl)
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> ale i tak przekliniak skróci
<Dreadlish> ;d
<BlessJah> ładnie
<TheNumb> Danke.
<BlessJah> zaciemnianie linków
<Dreadlish> noł prablm
<BlessJah> przy użyciu google
<Dreadlish> yup
<BlessJah> dobry pomysł
<BlessJah> bardzo dobry
<Dreadlish> akuratnie tu całego linka widać
<Dreadlish> =http%3A%2F%2Fwiki.archlinux.org%2Findex.php%2FInstall_from_Existing_Linux
<Dreadlish> starczy unescape
<Dreadlish> ;d
<BlessJah> tak
<BlessJah> ale i tak zaciemniony
<Dreadlish> npm
<Dreadlish> nom*
<BlessJah> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<TheNumb> Hem, a może coś innego...
<Dreadlish> kurrrrde
<Dreadlish> dalej nie wiem ocb
<Dreadlish> ale to nie działa
<TheNumb> :(
<TheNumb> Gdzie pada?
<Dreadlish> to ma jakiegoś /var/log/messages? :D
<Dreadlish> czekaj pan
<TheNumb> Instalator ma log window.
<Dreadlish> jeszcze raz zobacze
<TheNumb> w helpie czy jakoś tak
<Dreadlish> dałem mu forca
<Dreadlish> com.apple.iokit.IOGraphicsFamily
<Dreadlish> a nie kurde
<Dreadlish> radeonx2000
<Dreadlish> wiem co zrobić z tym ;d
<Dreadlish> safe mode i przemianować
<Dreadlish> mam dosłownie - przykład z forum
<tar-gz> Gdzie ten troll sebastian_ poszedł?
<TheNumb> tar-gz: w pizdu
<tar-gz> To dobrze ;-)
<Dreadlish> poszedł
<lisu__> o/
<Dreadlish> uznał że mu starczy
<Dreadlish> elo lisu
<Dreadlish> a teraz lets look czy to gówno will work
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: nie zadziała.
<Dreadlish> zadziała
<TheNumb> Mwahahaha
<lisu__> Dreadlish: a co tam psujesz?
<Dreadlish> osx86
<Dreadlish> ;d
<Dreadlish> tylko zbootuje
<lisu__> pfff, nie zadziała
<Dreadlish> lets look
<Dreadlish> ;d
<lisu__> zapomnij
<Dreadlish> na atomie działało
<lisu__> atom? a to nie x86?
<Dreadlish> to x86
<Dreadlish> i co?
<lisu__> powitac KiFka
 * KiFka hi
<KiFka> :)
<lisu__> Dreadlish: no wlasnie, a u mni nie bardzo chcialo odpalic na x86 i virtualu
<Dreadlish> elo kifka
<KiFka> ale musicie sie nudzic ;>
<Dreadlish> lisu__: ale, mi, odpaliło, na, atomie, więc, sądzę, że, na, e5200, odpali
<Dreadlish> kropa
<Dreadlish> narazie czekamy
<Dreadlish> ale sie chyba nie doczekam
<Dreadlish> więc reboot ;d
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> wiem ocb
<witkoll> siemka jest tu kto? czy mi tak net wolno chodzi mam wko?cu ca?e 2.9 kb/s ha ha ha
<tar-gz> witkoll: ?
<witkoll> o kto? si? jednak odezwa? jestem pierwszy raz na kanale
<KiFka> witkoll, nie pisz polskich znakow dopoki nie zmienisz kodowania na utf
<tar-gz> KiFka: ++
<didek> Ktoś się zna na jquery?
<tar-gz> na czym?
<didek> Konkretnie to obyciem z metodą delegate
<didek> Bo mi coś nie chce działać :)
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> minęło z 20 min
<witkoll> podpowie mi mo?e kto? czy ko?ystaj?c z po?aczenia przez kom?rk?  szybko?? no nieraz wr?cz zab?jcza dochodzi do 5 kb/s mam szans? ?eby uruchomi? skeypa i mie? kamerk? ??
<Dreadlish> NIE PISZ Z POLSKIMI ZNAKAMI.
<Dreadlish> albo ustaw utf-8
<tar-gz> witkoll: nie, zerwie połaczenie.
<witkoll> a oki
<witkoll> a co wy?wietlaj? si? krzaki ??
<Dreadlish> wyświetlają się "?"
<Dreadlish> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<witkoll> chyba mam utf8 sprawdz?
<witkoll> eeeeeee w mordke jeza  gdzie to sprawdzic mam XCHAT  w ubuntu 9.10
<Dreadlish> to weź zupgraduj sobie ubuuntu przy okazji
<witkoll> Dreadlish no widze wlasnie Twoje tez mi sie  krzaki pokazuja
<KiFka> muzeum
<tar-gz> 9.10 nie jet LTS?
<witkoll> cos Ty przy mojej szybkosci netu ha ha to by do Bozego narodzenia sie sciagala wszystko
<Dreadlish> sąsiad wifi nie ma?
<KiFka> jesli
<KiFka> to dawno nie wspierane
<tar-gz> witkoll: jak masz 5kb/s to nawet nie updatuj.
<KiFka> 10.04
<witkoll> koliberek mialem 10.10 ale mi sie nizbyt podabal mial za duzo wedlug mnie bledow
<Dreadlish> lol.
<witkoll> sasiad jakis ma ale mi nieda :(
<Dreadlish> jzu
<Dreadlish> crack it.
<KiFka> lol
<Dreadlish> słownikiem poleci ;d
<witkoll> airmon-ng cos mi niewychodzi w nim
<Dreadlish> crackować airmonem *fail*
<witkoll> pozatym on tylko wysyla sygnal a niekt niejest podlaczony do niego przez wifi
<witkoll> a czym ???
<KiFka> ekhem
<KiFka> to chyba nie ten kanal
<witkoll> a na jakim sie moge dowiedziec ???
<tar-gz>  na #trollownia
<Dreadlish> na trollowni *own3d*
<KiFka> albo #997 czy #110
<Psotnick> KiFka: a #112?
<KiFka> oh wybaczcie
<witkoll> ha ha no no pewnie ten 997 bedzie najleprzy
<KiFka> u mnie 110
<tar-gz> witkoll: JP, JP na 1oo% nie zioooom?
<Psotnick> tak "każdy pies to faja" to chyba znaczy, że można z psa zajarać
<tar-gz> xD
<tar-gz> Psotnick: psy to bardzo fajne zwierzaki.
<KiFka> nie chce wiedziec z ktorej strony
<KiFka> bedziesz mial ustnik
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: odpaliłem <FUCKYA>
<witkoll> tar-gz jestem tu pierwszy raz
<Dreadlish> KiFka: sorry, autorejoin ;d
<tar-gz> i pierwszy raz używasz mózgu?
<witkoll> nieznam kanalow gdzie mozna i co mozna
<Dreadlish> człowieku ile ty masz lat, że takie błędy robisz?
<witkoll> Dreadlish chodzi Ci o polskie znaki ??
<witkoll> czy do kogo to bylo ??
<witkoll> :))
<Dreadlish> ogólnie mi chodziło
<Dreadlish> ale nvm
<KiFka> Dreadlish, dziekuje :)
<KiFka> bo zaczynacz juz go karmic
<Dreadlish> KiFka: nie do ciebie akuratnie było, tylko do niego ale nvm
<KiFka> a ja wlasnie za ten slodkie nvm
<witkoll> to podpowie mi ktos cos w temacie wepa jak zapomiany klucz znalezc ha ha
<Psotnick> a sąsiad Ci dał ten klucz kiedyś?
<Psotnick> bo jak go nie znałeś to nie mogłeś zapomnieć
<KiFka> witkoll, reset fabryczny routera i 5min masz nowa konfiguracje
<witkoll> KiFka ale niechce mi sie ustawiac znuwu wszystkiego od poczatku he he
<KiFka> Oo
<Tyczek> Słownika w rękę też się nie chciało co? ;)
<witkoll> znowu*
<KiFka> heja tyczus
<Tyczek> Cześć KiFka. ;)
<Psotnick> witkoll: idź do szajsa na kanał i nie trolluj tutaj, od tego jest #trollownia
<foreste> czesc ;P
<tar-gz> witkoll: idź na #trollownia albo napisz query do Kwpolska on Ci pomoże.
<witkoll> Psotnick pytam podobno kto pyta nie bladzi ale widze ze tu sie chyba nic niedowiem
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: działa, tylko jeszcze evoenabler i mamy qe/ci ;d
<Guest14901> kurde
<Psotnick> ładnie to tak z roota korzystać do IRC'a?
<SimonPHOENIX> Psotnick, obczajam irssi w telefonie
<Psotnick> szacun ;D
<Psotnick> android?
<SimonPHOENIX> nie, debian
<SimonPHOENIX> pod Nokia N900 masz debiana
<Psotnick> ahm ;)
<Psotnick> zazdroszczę
<SimonPHOENIX> to duzo nie kosztuje a jest warte zakupu
<Psotnick> yyy..
<SimonPHOENIX> konsola, administracja z tel
<Psotnick> dużo nie kosztuje?
<SimonPHOENIX> programowanie jak trzeba tez w tel bo to linux
<Ciaho> w porównaniu z takim ajfonem to nie dużo
<SimonPHOENIX> no ja dalem kolo e tys koron, to jest 1300 zl okolo
<Psotnick> już za 800PL można mieć
<SimonPHOENIX> 3
<Psotnick> co 3?
<Psotnick> aha 3k koron
<SimonPHOENIX> Ciacho, no wasnie, a ajfon nie ma nic ciekawego, muzyka, filmiki, gierki, glupoty same
<Psotnick> SimonPHOENIX: ludzie stawiali Linucha na ajfonie
<Ciaho> no ajfon to w sumie jak zwykły telefon tylko kosztuje ogromne pieniądze
<SimonPHOENIX> no i tu jeszcze aparat 5 mpix, wiele pulpitow
<KiFka> ja jestem super szczesliwa z moim samsungiem galaxy i9000
<Psotnick> hmm.. ciekaw jestem czemu ludzie się ze mną kłócą, że Windows niczego nie skopiował od innych systemów?
<SimonPHOENIX> tez gierki jak ktos lubi, ale ja nie za bardzo
<Psotnick> SimonPHOENIX: można na tej N900 odpalić B Wesnoth?
<SimonPHOENIX> Psotnick, z tego co mi wiadomo to kopiowal od poczatku maca, a pozniej linuxa, np windows server mozna teraz z konsoli administrowac, a wczesniej nie bylo mozna
<lisu__> SimonPHOENIX: od kiedy mozna? bo z tego co mi wiadomo, to juz 2003 mozna
<user___> masz to?
<user___> masz to? bo stracilem zasieg
<Psotnick> jesteś pewien, że tutaj?
<Psotnick> "Error: Nie udało się sprawdzić uaktualnień" i mam dwie możliwości Tak/Nie. Program rządowy, witamy w Polsce.
<user___> http://repository.maemo.org/extras/dists/5.0/install/ ale poza tym masz wiwle wiecej wlaczajac  non-free
<user___> teraz masz
<user___> ?
<user___> ja zawsze na tak
<SimonPHOENIX__> dawaj Tak zawsze, moze cos sie urodzi
<witkoll> czy teraz mi działąją polskie znaki czy dalej mam krzaki łóśćżźą
<foreste> http://polskiwolfenstein.pl/index.php
<KiFka> 'utf
<KiFka> ops nie ten ciapek
<KiFka> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<witkoll> Przekliniak dzięki działa jak trzeba :)
<KiFka> witkoll, poczytaj o irc bot'ach
<witkoll> KiFka tylko mi niemów że to był boot :) ??!!??
<KiFka> o Boot tez poczytaj
<KiFka> bo bot != boot
<witkoll> hmmm na irc-u są dwa rodzaje czy jak mam to rozumieć ??
<elbow> witam
<witkoll> elbow siema
<witkoll> KiFka a tutaj można jakoś zrobić coś żeby nikt mi nicka nie ukradł znaczy się żebym miał zawsze taki sam
<elbow> pytanie mam, używam telefonu jako modemu gsm, i chciałbym jakiś program lekki i dla nooba który by pokazywał ilość zjedzonych mb na tym interfejsie, pomożecie?
<KiFka> witkoll, http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#registering
<witkoll> KiFka dzięki widzę że muszę trochę języka się poduczyć he he
<manishe> siemka
<Dreadlish> o/
<elbow> nikt?
<Enlik> elbow: ifconfig
<witkoll> elbow co to jest noob  ?? to na linuksie pracuje ??
<Enlik> Noobem można nazwać osobę, ktora stosuje dwa znaki zapytania i spację przed takimi znakami interpunkcyjnymi
<elbow> Enlik: ale chodzi mi żeby mi zliczał w taki sposób że np kupuje pakiet 1gb, a on mi odlicza ile zostało, ifconfig pokazuje chyba tylko aktualne połączenie a nie sumuje
<Enlik> elbow: a, w takim razie nie znam
<KiFka> :P
<witkoll> Enlink dzięki
<witkoll> :)
<witkoll> elbow a knemo np
<witkoll> próbowałeś ??
<witkoll> ja też się łączę przez tel
<elbow> knemo? nie znam? graficzny?
<witkoll> tak a potrzebny Ci pod konsolę ??
<elbow> witkoll: nie, a dobry jest? zlicza wszystko?
<witkoll> może głupie pytanie tutaj wszyscy lub większość pracuje na liksie jakimś ??
<elbow> witkoll, to kanał ubuntu wiec raczej
<witkoll> elbow tak dobrze zlicza ale po wyłączeniu i jak uruchomisz go znowu to liczy od nowa trzeba sobie trochę też liczyć ale już lepsze takie coś niż nic
<manishe> elbow: na Linuksie moze i tak, ale na "liksie" to nie znam nikogo, co by pracowal;)
<witkoll> elbow oki niewiem dzisiaj pierwszy raz tu weszłem w życiu :))
<manishe> witkoll: a zainstalowales juz ubuntu czy jakiegos linuksa?
<witkoll> manishe mam slackware
<manishe> ten staroc?;p
<witkoll> hehe nie obecnie mam ubuntu 9.10 slacka muszę sciągnąć jak będę miał więcej czasu
<witkoll> a jest coś lepszego od slacka ??? mam ubuntu i nienarzekam ale myślę że slacki jest lepszy
<manishe> skoro slackware dopiero zamierzasz sciagnac, jak mozesz twierdzic, ze jest lepszy od ubuntu?
<manishe> elbow: przegladnalem chat - pakiet zliczajacy, ktorego (byc moze) szukasz to vnstat. daje monthy, daily, statystyki uzycia up/down danego interfejsu, potrafi tez est policzyc
<witkoll> nie twierdzę tylko tak myślę raczej jest trudniejszy w obsłudze niż ubuntu ale kiedyś zanim było ubuntu i panował red-hat alckware itp to slacki był górą według mnie
<manishe> trudniejszy=lepszy?
<manishe> zanim bylo ubuntu - panowal red-hat i slackwre???:O
<manishe> pisz dalej, usmieje sie wiecej:D
<elbow> manishe: dzięki
<witkoll> manishe mogę Cię rozweselić tylko mi powiedz jakiego linuksa pierwszego miałaś ?? :)
<manishe> witkoll: pierwszy linux jaki w zyciu na dysku mialem to debian
<witkoll> upss sorki zapomiałem o nim palę się ze wstydu
<manishe> spoko:D
<witkoll> kiedy wogóle powstał pierwszy ubunciak ?? miałem długą przerwę z kompami trochę jestem zdezorientowany ale niesiedziałem gdyby ktoś pytał
<witkoll> :D
<Pabl0Escobar> 4.10 AFAIR
<manishe> Pabl0Escobar: zgadza sie
<konraddo> hi
<KiFka> witkoll, www.wikipedia.pl
<manishe> KiFka: na www.distrowatch.com tez jest pelno informacji, historia dystrybucji linuksa od ostatnich 9 lat
<KiFka> manishe, nie mozliwe ....
<witkoll> KiFka a jednak he he ;)
<manishe> to bylo bardziej kierowane do witkoll, nie musisz przezywac az tak..
<manishe> haha:D
<KiFka> pffff
<witkoll> ludzie czy każdy musi zaraz docinać komuś za niewiadomo co
<Dreadlish> ktoś chce poprawić swoje ego to wiesz ;d
<manishe> spusciles juz z siebie to powietrze, nadety o panie?;)
<witkoll> niewiem co się dzieje w informatyce kiedyś było 128Mb ram to był a dysk 6Gb to już całkiem szok a teraz
<Diabelko> teraz nie.
<manishe> BTW. kupilem "super-hiper-wypasna" myszke O.o logitecha razem z kompem. no i po paru miesiach mi sie zjebala. oddalem do gwarancji, po tygodniu mi przyslali, dzisiaj wlasnie. przez ten czas pracowalem na najtanszej myszce z tesco. no  i wiecie co, na tym chinskim szajsie mi sie LEPIEJ pracuje niz na tamtej...O_o
<witkoll> sorki raczej szał nie szok he he :)
<manishe> i logitech lezy w szafce
<witkoll> teraz pendrive 8Gb to norma
<manishe> ta teskowa przynajmniej leciutka jest
<witkoll> manishe no teraz nie wszedzie firma się liczy he he tulko sprawność i funkcjonalność kiedyś logitech było oki ale się chyba wykoleili trochę
<Caemyr> a jaki to logitech?
<manishe> logitech mx 518
<witkoll> miło było spadam rano do roboty
<manishe> narka
<witkoll> narka wszystkim :)
<manishe> o, jajko 2.6.38-rc8 w repo
<miszczklawjatury> a nie wyszlo juz finalne ino?
<manishe>  no wlasnie wyszlo
<manishe> ale w experimental jeszcze nie wrzucili:S
<Psotnick> wie ktoś jak zrobić excelu coś w stylu zawiera? bo potrzebuję sobie wyciągnąć nazwiska jeśli zawierają ciąg znaków
<manishe> w excelu?:O a co to
<Psotnick> w libreoffice spreadsheet może być :)
<Psotnick> z resztą w tym robię, tylko mi się pisać nie chciało
<Psotnick> manishe: wiesz, czy nie ;)?
<manishe> Psotnick: ZNAJDZ() sprawdz
<Psotnick> kur..
<Psotnick> i muszę polski ściągnąć ;)
<manishe> "Szuka ciagu znakow w tekscie, rozrozniajac wielkie i male litery."
<manishe> i wsadz to w JEZELI()
<Psotnick> nosz
<Psotnick> potrzebuję, żeby nie był case sensitive
<manishe> wsadz do ZNAJDZ() to: LITERY.MALE()
<manishe> i zamienia ci na male, a wtedy przeszukuje - to zadziala
<Psotnick> dzięki ;D
<manishe> :)
<manishe> jak nie masz polskigo to libreoffice-l10n-pl wystarczy
<manishe> przy okazji
<manishe> dobra lece, trzeba lozko naszykowac, bo moja zaraz wroci z pracy
<manishe> cu:)
<sysek> w jakim pakiecie znajduje sie xrandr ?
<sysek> o fajnie, nic nie widze.
<kklimonda> sysek: czyli już nie potrzebujesz odpowiedzi? ;)
<peter_felching> Witam. Czy ktoś orientuje się co trzeba zainstalować żeby uruchomić multitoch w synaptics? Zapomniałem sprawdzić przed formatem i teraz mam problem. Nie chodzi mi o grzebanie się w xorg.conf.
#ubuntu-pl 2011-03-16
 * tssu witam (hi everyone) 
<m477> cze
<sysek> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<lisu__> re
<lisu> re
<m477> re
 * PoKrAk vita
<sysek> kklimonda: juz widze i znalazlem paczke z xrandr ;)
<sysek> tylko nie moge znalezc opowiedniego fonta do terminalu
<lisu> sysek: terminus
<sysek> brzydkie toto
<lisu> tahoma? veranda?
<sysek> tez nie
<Barthalion> Dejavu Sans Mono
<sysek> w ogole
<sysek> kto tu mi wczoraj polecal fedore?
<sysek> mialem wczesniej fedore, ale nie zaglebialem sie bardziej w pakiety
<sysek> to co wczoraj przezylem to istny koszmar
<sysek> fedora ma gorsze zaleznosci od ubu ;D
<lisu> sysek: a pamietasz red hata powiedzmy 8.0?
<lisu> to byl dopiero koszmar!
<sysek> lisu: nie pamietam niestety, nie uzywalem :)
<Wizard> lisu: pamiętam redhata 7
<Wizard> i ściąganie rpmów modemem :/
<lisu> Wizard: ja mialem taki komfort, ze mialem kilka/nascie plyt, tylko żonglerka byla, jak sie instalowało, masakra, raz mi nawet cdzłom płyte rozwalił, nie chce do tego wracac, tfu, teraz netinstall i po sprawie :)
<sysek> taa.. netinstall
<sysek> instlowalem openbox to pociagnelo zaleznosci gnome
<lisu> cos musiałeśskopać, a poza tym nie lepiej fluxbox? on nie ma takich popapranuych zaleznosci
<Wizard> openbox umie mniej, do pewnych celów jest lepszy
<Wizard> w ogóle, wczoraj czytając osnews natrafiłem na ciekawy link odnośnie 10 ciekawych systemów operacyjnych
<lisu> kazdy uzywa to co lubi
<sysek> lisu: jakos przyzwyczailem sie do openboxa
<Wizard> i jeden mnie rozjebał :)
<Wizard> JNode - jest napisany w javie
<sysek> lisu: wiem, co jak i gdzie. ;)
<banex> \o
<lisu> Wizard: zapodaj link do art, tez pocz\ytam
<sysek> banex: o/
<Wizard> artykuł jest raczej mizerny
<Wizard> ale jest tam parę ciekawostek
<Wizard> http://www.osnews.com/comments/24519
<sysek> nasze polskie osnews mogloby zmienic wyglad
<lisu> Wizard: THx
<lisu> sysek: ostatnio ... rok temu ;) chyba zmienialo
<Wizard> sysek: mówisz o ospudelek.pl?
<kasiaswiderska1> Wizard: lol - ospudelek.pl ...
<shpaq> mornin'
<ruzos> czesc jaki program gtk do edycji zdjec polecacie
<ruzos> chodzi o to by dalo sie zaznaczyc jakis obszar i dac wytnij
<ruzos> przytnij :) skaluj
<ruzos> itp
<ruzos> ?
<PoKrAk> lisu jak angry birds ??
<lisu> PoKrAk: good :D 2 level, ale nie mam czasu pykać
<ruzos> :) jakiego programu uzywacie do zdjec
<ruzos> na ubuntu
<lisu> kurde z delegacja musze isc, nie chce mi sie, nogi mnie bolą ;/
<kasiaswiderska1> ruzos: Shotwell
<kasiaswiderska1> ruzos: albo Picasy
<ruzos> nie ma
<ruzos> picasy w repo
<kasiaswiderska1> ruzos: ale Shotwell jest
<ruzos> to juz mam
<ruzos> thx
<Wizard> kasiaswiderska1: no co? a nie jest podobny poziom? :>
<sysek> Wizard: lol :D
<kasiaswiderska1> Wizard: :) trochę jest
<sysek> ciekawe czy angry birds bedzie pod linuksa
<Wizard> lisu: ten JNode nawet działa :D
<Wizard> kasia: zmiana osa? :D
<Diabelko> łatwiejszy /quit niż /nick
<Diabelko> :P
<Diabelko> sysek: nie wiem co to za różnica, czy wyjdzie na wine, czy nie wyjdzie, skoro prawie przykładnie na wine działa
<Diabelko> poza tym zawsze jest jeszcze VB
<Diabelko> tfu
<Diabelko> czy wyjdzie native *
<sysek> Diabelko: dziala pod wine ?
<kasiaswiderska> Wizard: tak :) trzeba troche popracować w końcu :)
<sysek> trzeba bedzie sprawdzic ;)
<sysek> znow mnie wzielo na hackintosha ;)
<Diabelko> sysek: ta, tylko jak chcesz mieć dźwięk to trzeba wszystkie inne aplikacje z ALSA zabić
<lisu> Wizard: ja tam tylko reacta i haiku obczajałem, kurde szybkie są, jak na virtuala, ale gdyby np takie ubuntu tak szybko wstawało, to bylo by cos
<Diabelko> ubuntu nie może szybko wstawać, bo jest generic
<Diabelko> jak się kompiluje własne jądro i wywali kilka śmieci to ubuntu wstaje naprawdę szybko.
<lisu> Wizard: a czytales 10 best linux windows managers? w formie windowsowej tytuł brzmialby: 1 best windows manager x)
<lisu> ja Pi...le ale ten windows muli jak mu openoffice instaluje, pod linuchem, nawet jak upgrade robilem tak nei muliło x)
<sysek> lisu: wywal windowsa !
<Diabelko> wywal openoffice.
<lisu> sysek: hehe, no way
<Diabelko> openoffice jest żałosny
<sysek> e tam zalosny
<sysek> ja pisze w libreoffice prace maturalna ;P
<lisu> Diabelko: no wybacz, ale nie mam pod ręką licencji dla access'a a musze baze nowa utworzyc
<Diabelko> lisu: to i tak będzie średnio chodzić na accessie, bo OO nie obsługuje .accdb
 * kasiaswiderska napisała prace inż w OpenOffice. 
<Wizard> a moja żona magisterkę w wordzie
<Wizard> ale się z tym musiała najebać
<lisu> Diabelko: a tam, sluchaj, potrzebuje tylko miec w 1 miejscu baze, i zebym mial mozliwosc odczytu i zapisu, reszta mnie nie interesuje, a excel ssie paukę przy 300 wpisach i mnogo kolumn, pogubic sie mozna
<Wizard> ja zacząłem pisać inżynierkę w vi
<lisu> Wizard: zdrowia zycze
<Wizard> no co?
 * lisu lubi "udogodnien" vi
<lisu> kurde mialo byc nie lubi
<sysek> Red Hat Enterprise Linux Server, Standard (1-2 sockets) (Up to 4 guests) 1 rok
<Wizard> ostatecznie przekleję do lyxa albo czegoś takiego
<sysek> brutto:1179.57 €
<sysek> ILE :|| ?
<lisu> pfffff hehehehe, to juz nie ten sam red hat co kiedys, od czasu jak fedora sie pojawila
<Wizard> sysek: centos enterprise linux whatever: up to whatever sockets, up to whatever guests 6 lat: 0zł
<Diabelko> lisu: ta baza w starym formacie pliku naprawdę będzie ssać. Nowy access mimo, że dalej jest bezsensowny, to jest dużo lepszy i ten jego format kopie dupy.
<sysek> nie no
<sysek> tak kliknalem gdzie i mi wyskoczyl jakis sklep
<sysek> ale tyle za linuksa na serwer ?
<Wizard> tak to się mój ojciec z oglądania dup tłumaczył
<sysek> D:
<lisu> Diabelko: ale ja wiem, ze access jest dobry, na swój sposób, tylko dla głupiej 1 bazy nie bede kupowal calej licencji, no bez przesady, a potrzebuje tylko 3 razy w miesiacu cos pozmieniac, uaktualnic, i tyle, 0 przenoszeń pomiedzy programami
<Wizard> lisu: sqlite? :>
<lisu> pfff, na windowsie? na desktopie? po co?
<Diabelko> lisu: ale to koniecznie windowsa trza do tego w takim razie? ;p
<lisu> Diabelko: a co, ręcznie byś 300 rekordów na papierze długopisem wpisywał w tabelkę? windowsa mam, dorzucam openoffice, (bo accesa nie mam) i po sprawie, bez kombinacji ludzie
<lisu> dobra 11 minela czas zmykac
<lisu> o/
<sysek> jeszcze 10 min
<sysek> i koniec specow
<sysek> -_-
<tar-gz> Hail!
<spass> to the King babe!
<Wizard> nie chce mi się pracować :/
<shpaq> mnie teżnie
<SimonPHOENIX> hello
<SimonPHOENIX> jak w konsoli wyswietlic liste wszystkich partycji jako sda, sdb3 sda5 itd?
<SimonPHOENIX> bo mi sie nie uruchamia narzedzie do dyskow
<Enlik> fdisk -l
<peter_felching> Witam. Używam 10.10, gnome + compiz. Zastanawiam się jak uniemożliwić programom 'wślizgiwanie' się poniżej dolnej krawędzi monitora. Czy ktoś zna odpowiedzi?
<kklimonda> SimonPHOENIX: for i in /dev/sda*; do echo $i; done ?
<Wizard> peter_felching: pewnie się da, ale się trzeba narypać
<Wizard> nie robiłem tego w compizie
<Wizard> kklimonda: a nie prościej ls /dev/sda* ?
<kklimonda> Wizard: pewnie tak  ale zakładam, że ls z jakiegoś powodu odpada
<winter> ls /dev/sda* starczy
<winter> a, wizard już napisał
<winter> znowu się spóźniłem :<
<winter> *burps*
<Wizard> drop table log;
<Wizard> kuwa
<Wizard> nie tu
<peter_felching> Mam problem z desktopem. Z jakiś dziwnych przyczyn cała zawartość ~/ wala się po pulpicie. Sprawdziłem gconf-editorem i żadne 'use desktop as home folder' nie jest włączone. Czy może mieć to związek z wywaleniem 'Desktop' z ~/?
<kklimonda> peter_felching: tak
<peter_felching> kklimonda, jak odwrócić proces?
<kklimonda> przywrócić ~/Desktop albo zmienić wpic w $HOME/.config/user-dirs.dirs aby wskazywał na nowy folder
<peter_felching> kklimonda, dziękuje.
<elbow> hej czy ten modem http://allegro.pl/modem-gsm-usb-huawei-k3520-7-2mbps-nowy-hsdpa-e169-i1491168127.html będzie współpracował z ubuntu?
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/676cufw> (at allegro.pl)
<kklimonda> elbow: może tak, może nie
<kklimonda> elbow: najlepiej sprawdzić w internecie
<elbow> jeszcze mam jedno pytanie, jak wygląda doładowywanie internetu z prepaidu? sorry za głupie pytanie ale nigdy nie miałem z tym styczności?
<elbow> kklimonda: toć sprawdzam właśnie tu:P
<kklimonda> ale tutaj musisz liczyć na to, że ktoś miał styczność z tym konkretnym modelem,
<kklimonda> Huawei potrafi pod jedną nazwą wypuścić dwa różne urządzenia
<kklimonda> więc prawdopodobnie będzie działać
<kklimonda> ale może się okazać, że będziesz musiał pogrzebać
<depeche77> witam
<elbow> kklimonda: dzięki
<elbow> korzysta ktoś z internetu w prepaidzie? jak wygląda doładowanie?
<szymon_g> witam
<wujtruj> hej
<wujtruj> próbuję zainstalować i skonfigurować zabbixa - narzędzie do monitorowania serwerów
<wujtruj> czyste ubuntu 10.10 x86_64, ściągnąłem i zainstalowałem wszystko co trzeba (raczej)
<szymon_g> jakie bledy wywala?
<wujtruj> spokojnie, żadne :)
<wujtruj> problem z php
<wujtruj> konfiguracja jest przez www
<wujtruj> apache działa
<wujtruj> z tym że pliki php wyświetlają pustą białą stronę
<wujtruj> w httpd.conf który był pusty dopisałem:
<wujtruj> # Use for PHP 5.x:
<wujtruj> LoadModule php5_module        modules/libphp5.so
<wujtruj> AddHandler php5-script php
<kklimonda> no to pewnie jest błąd i php ma wyłączone raportowanie
<wujtruj> # PHP Syntax Coloring
<wujtruj> # (optional but useful for reading PHP source for debugging):
<wujtruj> AddType application/x-httpd-php-source phps
<wujtruj> ale nie pomogło
<kklimonda> wujtruj: bo to bez sensu - nie musisz tego dodawać by php5 działało z apache po poprawnej instalacji z paczek.
<kklimonda> (nie wklejaj dłuższych ilości tekstu bezpośrednio na kanał)
<wujtruj> ok, przez pastebin nastepnym razem
 * szymon_g wlasnie zamontowal nowa plyte glowna. 
<szymon_g> jeszcze tylko czas na kabelki, grafike i cooler
<szymon_g> :)
<PoKrAk> na jakim pakiecie zrobic dpkg-reconfigure, zeby odpalił sie interfesj konfiguracji sieci w debianie ?
<wujtruj> kklimonda: o to raportowanie błędów Ci chodziło:
<wujtruj> error_reporting(6143);
<wujtruj> ?
<szymon_g> PoKrAk, a co chcesz zrobic?
<kklimonda> wujtruj: nie wiem, musiałbym sobie odświerzyć a nie mam czasu - nie mam już styczności z php na codzień
<phrozen__> witam , mam pytanie - instaluje z 20 raz ubuntu 8.04 ;] i wywala mi teraz initramfs ... podczas bootowania - czytałem o tym że to coś z floppy wyłączyłem itd i ciągle to samo ;/
<phrozen__> wcześniej instalowało się bez problemu ;]
<phrozen__> poza tym mam problem z grubem ... w 8.04 ale to nie istotne bo teraz to nie mam nawet 8. ;]
<phrozen__> instaluje z flash'a ;/
<lisu__> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<lisu__> hejka, jak tam kto moze to kopnijcie wszystkich lisu* z kanału z góry dzięki
<phrozen__> wiecie jak z tym intframs ogarnąć?
<phrozen__> bo juz mi pomysłów brakuje
<manishe> siemka
<PoKrAk> chce zmienic całe ustawienia sieci wsio bo karta sieciowa padła i nie moge nowej ustawić
<Dreadlish> hiya
<TheNumb> re
<TheNumb> cześć Dredlisz.
<elbow> hej, zauważyłem, że mam w laptopie od spodu wejście na karte sim, co to może być i jak to sprawdzić?
<sysek> juz w domciu
<sysek> :))
<TheNumb> elbow: jak sprawdzić? - łokciem.
<TheNumb> elbow: może masz modem...
<elbow> TheNumb: może, jak sie upewnić bez wydawania kasy na starter?
<TheNumb> elbow: sprawdzić w specyfikacji laptopa?
<TheNumb> elbow: w internetu.
<elbow> no, mocne słowa, spróbuje;]
<elbow> dziwne, nic o tym nie piszą nigdzie
<elbow> co to może być?
<TheNumb> elbow: lspci
<elbow> TheNumb: http://wklej.org/id/493791/
<TheNumb> Nie widać nic ciekawego.
<TheNumb> brb
<elbow> wiem, że nie widać a jest:P
<TheNumb> łokieć, to cyknij fotkę.
<elbow> TheNumb: nie mam teraz jak, ale to nic nadzwyczajnego, to jest pod laptopem, otwierasz klapke a tam hm... miejsce na sim karte
<elbow> zrobie wieczorem
<elbow> any ideas?
<TheNumb> elbow: modem 3g :3
<TheNumb> elbow: na jakim distro siedzisz?
<elbow> ubu 10.04
<elbow> TheNumb: skoro to modem to czemu go nie widać w lspci?
<TheNumb> elbow: zainstaluj usb-modeswitch, jeśli tego nie masz.
<TheNumb> elbow: cholera wie co to jest.
<TheNumb> elbow: daj model laptopa, to coś pokukam.
<elbow> fujitsu siemens amilo v 3545
<elbow> TheNumb: co to za pakiet ten modeswitch?
<TheNumb> elbow: wsparcie modemów 3g dla networkmanagera
<elbow> amilo pro v 3545
<BlessJah> jakas ukryta siec ma lepszy sygnal niz moja, mimo ze jestem metr od routera
<elbow> hehe
<elbow> ok, zajecia sie konczą musze lecieć, do potem
<mati75> re
<sysek> ^zief
<banex> nergal rzucil dode
<winter> :-o
<winter> straszne
<banex> ;-]\
<TheNumb> Ja czekam aż Ubuntu rzuci Unity.
<BlessJah> dopiero zaczeli a juz maja rzucac?
<Diabelko> Mogliby.
<TheNumb> Hooray... 2.6.38 już jest stabilne :P
<TheNumb> Teraz tylko czekać aż w Archu rzucą do repo >.>
<Diabelko> TheNumb: to poczytaj parę minut wcześniej co o nim sądzą userzy gentoo na #gentoo-pl ;D
<BlessJah> juz jest
<BlessJah> ale nie do konca dziala
<winter> #gentoo-pl ssie
<Diabelko> a co? bana dostałeś za wkurwianie ich? :]
<Diabelko> drażnienie *
<Diabelko> :X
<winter> ja jebie ale lagi
<TheNumb> Mi #gentoo-pl zostało z czasów kiedy Gentoo jeszcze posiadałem...
<winter> Diabelko: nie
<winter> nie dostałem jeszcze żadnego bana
<Diabelko> Dla mnie tamten kanał jest ok, rzucasz jakiś temat i szybko jest odpowiedź
<winter> a ludzie z #gentoo-pl ssą
<Diabelko> chyba, że pytanie jest idiotyczne
<Diabelko> w dodatku czasem są fotki cycków z fukunga
<winter> posysają
<sysek> TheNumb: nie w gentoo
<sysek> :D
<TheNumb> sysek: e?
<sysek> TheNumb: kernel zanim bedzie stable w gentoo to mina lata
<sysek> ;D
<TheNumb> sysek: w gentoo i tak jechałem na unstable.
<sysek> oj tam unstable
<oskar_> Witam.
<oskar_> Ale jaja
<oskar_> robię porządek w płytach
<oskar_> a to płyta "Chip CD"
<oskar_> z lipca 99'
<termi> :)
<termi> zachowaj ja
<termi> kiedys bedzie kupe siana warta
<termi> :)
<oskar_> czytam co na niej jest "...Jądro Linuxa 2.2.9..."
<BlessJah> źródła czy binarka?
<BlessJah> bo Jądro Linuxa brzmi dziwnie
<oskar_> nie wiem, niechce jej odpalac
<oskar_> o jast i KDE 1.1.1
<oskar_> *jest
<oskar_> Samba 2.0.4b
<oskar_> VICE 1.0
<Dreadlish> źrodbry
<oskar_> Znalazłem jeszcze orginalną płyte od MS z SP4 dla windowsa NT. Płyta pochodzi z 98'
<oskar_> Chyba otworze muzeum płyt :D mam chyba wszystkie od 2000 roku do 2007
<oskar_> i kilka starszych niz 2000
<TheNumb> oskar_: masz windowsa 97?
<oskar_> nie
<oskar_> nie była takiego
<TheNumb> Szkoda... fajny wynalazek.
<oskar_> *było
<TheNumb> oskar_: jak to nie było? Był -.-
<oskar_> A to nie słyszałem
<TheNumb> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=miZHa7ZC6Z0
<TheNumb> Best of the best :)
<TheNumb> Najpiękniejszy startup sound ;f
<oskar_> Gdzieś jeszcze mam orginalną płyte z IE 5
<oskar_> poprawka to jest IE 4.0
<TheNumb> oskar_: oh noes, IE 4.0 :O
<TheNumb> oskar_: hjuston mamy problem.
<oskar_> "Do rozprowadzania wyłącznie z nowymi komputerami PC"
<TheNumb> oskar_: wine chyba umie odpalić IE 4
<TheNumb> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<TheNumb> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<TheNumb> `g windows 97
<winter> `ping
<Przekliniak> TheNumb: Windows 97 Definition from PC Magazine Encyclopedia: <http://www.pcmag.com/encyclopedia_term/0,2542,t=Windows+97&i=54623,00.asp>
<Przekliniak> pong
<oskar_> boje sie ze nowoczesne napedy jakoś uszkodzą te płyty
<TheNumb> oskar_: ostatnio odpaliłem płytkę z '97... działała.
<TheNumb> Nawet skopiowałem trailer jakiejś gry.
<oskar_> A niby płyta trzyma dane 10 lat
<BlessJah> oskar_: dluzej, dluzej
<oskar_> Znalazłem mój najwiekszy skarb :D
<oskar_> "Jak to działa" encyklopedie
 * KiFka hi
<Dreadlish> elo
<oskar_> Wiecie może co to jest "Microsoft Press Training and Reference Suite"?
<KiFka> chyba nie ten kanal oskar_
<oskar_> wiem
<BlessJah> `g Microsoft Press Training and Reference Suite
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: Microsoft Learning: Microsoft Visual Studio – Training Portal: <http://www.microsoft.com/learning/en/us/training/vstudio.aspx>
<oskar_> ale jestem zdziwiony zawartoscia plyt
<sysek> lol ie na plycie
<oskar_> chyba to wyląduje na allegro
<termi> http://wklej.org/id/491761/ co sadzicie o tym zestawie?
<KiFka> spoko
<KiFka> ile to razem
<KiFka> bo mi sie liczyc nie chce
<termi> ok 3200
<ju-rek> termi: po co ci procesor z K jeśli na H67 nie podkręcisz?
<termi> dlaczego nie pokrece?
<ju-rek> i7 2500K ma odblokowany mnożnik, ale na płytach H67 nie ma opcji jego zmiany
<ju-rek> tylko na P67
<ju-rek> a tych procesorów szyna nie ruszysz
<ju-rek> no może ze 100 na 103
<termi> http://www.purepc.pl/zestawy_komputerowe/zestawy_komputerowe_na_marzec_2011?page=0,9
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4dqnsfv> (at www.purepc.pl)
<termi> a co ty na to? ju-rek ?
<ju-rek> człowieku ma i7 2600k i P8P67 Deluxe więc chyba  wiem co mówie
<ju-rek> a ten asrok jest na P67
<termi> czyli dobrze do podkrecania :P
<ju-rek> dobry
<ju-rek> tylko że na H67 mozna uzywać zintegrowanej w procku grafy a na P67 nie można
<ju-rek> będzie mozna na Z67 i podkrecić i używać tej grafiki
<ju-rek> intel to cwana ku...a
<oskar_> http://tnij.org/kw6l
<termi> nie chce zintegorwanej grafy
<termi> bo bede bral
<termi> osobna
<termi> wiec i tak mi ta zintegrowana nie potrzebna
<ju-rek> grafa jest w procesorze :D
<ju-rek> termi: nie bierz też 2 zestawów ramu po 2gb ( 4 kości) weź 2x4gb
<termi> ju-rek: pokaz mi swoja propozycje
<termi> ale cala :)
<ju-rek> http://www.techplanet.pl/produkty/pamieci-ram/gskill-ddr3-8gb2x4gb-1333mhz-ripjaws-x-for-sandy-bridge-cl9,16353.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6ac9ez7> (at www.techplanet.pl)
<ju-rek> te będą ok
<KiFka> cl9
<KiFka> tja
<ju-rek> nie ma znaczenia
<ju-rek> może byc i 11
<KiFka> no nie bardzo ale... dobra
<ju-rek> cl miało znaczenie na 775 i 1156
<ju-rek> tu nie ma
<ju-rek> termi: plyta może być ten asrock a pamiątki te co podałem, max voltage na 1155 to 1.55V
<ju-rek> i po co ci zasilacz 700W do GTS450? Przerost formy nad treścią. Tu dobra 500 starczy
<Dreadlish> 700w do gts450?
<Dreadlish> ludzie....
<termi> :)
<termi> Dreadlish: to propozycja
<termi> nie mówie ze to chce kupic
<termi> po to tu pokazalem
<termi> zeby zweryfikowac
<termi> :P
<ju-rek> olej seagate weż samsunga HD103SJ jest szybszy i cichszy
<Dreadlish> popieram
<Dreadlish> seagate lubią sypać sobie badsectorami
<pawelpc> czy ta linijka z fstab jest poprawna? /dev/sda3 /media/Rupiecie ntfs-3g defaults 0 1
<Dreadlish> ta
<pawelpc> podczas startowania systemu nie chce się menda zamontować:(
<Dreadlish> a masz ntfs-3g?
<pawelpc> raczej powinien być
<ju-rek> ntfs-3g force 0  0
<Dreadlish> a jak dasz fs na auto to co? :D
<pawelpc> ntfs-3g jest więc?
<Dreadlish> a montuje normalnie?
<pawelpc> chce roota
<pawelpc> wiecie co dalej?
<sysek> boze.
<sysek> ten kwpolska to ma chyba problemy z glowa
<Dreadlish> bo?
<sysek> sra sie jak jakis nerd z wielkimi okualrami i pryszczami na twarzy
<sysek> TYLKO ARCH FTW !!??!.`~~~Ooenoeonenonoenoenoeneo
<Dreadlish> a mi tu brakuje miejsca
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> zabije
<Dreadlish> jakiś debil mi tu robił porządek
<fi9o> sysek: Nie tylko Ty to zauwazyles
<fi9o> ;d
<fi9o> sysek: A gdzie znow opowiadal swoje madrosci?
<tar-gz> sysek:  ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
<TheNumb> TYLKO ARCH!
<Dreadlish> arch jest vry gut co od niego chcecie?
<Dreadlish> a że kw ma swoje jazdy to wiadome ;d
<Dreadlish> fi9o: a że ty jesteś pld fanboyem i arch hejterem to też chyba większość wie
<Dreadlish> poza tym o co sie sprzeczacie - o initscripty i menadżer pakietów =.=
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: nie, fi9o ma po prostu wyebane na wszystko nie-pld.
<fi9o> Nie-e
<fi9o> Debiana lubie.
<Dreadlish> i tyle ;d
<fi9o> Dreadlish: Smieje sie po prostu z tego co kw odwala.
<TheNumb> fi9o: debiana, pff... chyba tylko na serwerze :p
<fi9o> Ja przynajmniej argumentuje to co mowie.
<fi9o> TheNumb:
<fi9o> Albo nic.
<fi9o> ;)
<fi9o> Szkoda jezyka strzepic.
<TheNumb> fi9o: no, kaman. Mam wolne 5 minut ;F
<fi9o> Poczekaj ze 4 i skocz do laski, minuta Ci wystarczy ;]
<TheNumb> fi9o: laska siedzi w siebie w domu.
<fi9o> I nie prowokuj mnie do jakis sprzeczek.
<jacekowski> http://www.wykop.pl/link/666365/0-7-w-35-sekund/
<fi9o> jacekowski: Polska krew!
<kklimonda> jacekowski: jeden anglik po czymś takim zszedł ;)
<fi9o> kklimonda: Brak mu przygotowan.
<TheNumb> Najpierw musial sie znieczulic pierwszym 0.7.
<jacekowski> przypomina mi sie film rosjanina co litra wypil
<fi9o> Polak jest wytrenowany pod tym kontem.
<jacekowski> ale on sie skladal
<lisu__> re
<jacekowski> po chwili
<jacekowski> ale przezyl
<fi9o> jacekowski: Taki filmik to byl jakby w szkole?
<jacekowski> ten tez
<jacekowski> ale to chyb abylo tylko 0.7
<jacekowski> byl jeszcze jeden z litrem calym
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: chyba ruszy wreszcie to qeci :D
<Dreadlish> tylko sie zrebootuje
<Dreadlish> żebym kexty zobaczył
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: gz
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: jak będzie przezroczysty panel na górze to masz qe/ci.
 * lisu testuje unity-2d
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> dupa
<Dreadlish> trzeba retaila zrobić
<jacekowski> ehh
<Dreadlish> tylko pytanie - how ;d
<jacekowski> na co komu osx
<Dreadlish> na co komu windows?
<jacekowski> jak probowalem tego uzywac to jakos ograniczony sie czulm
<lisu> jacekowski: na szpan
<Dreadlish> na co komu linux?
<Dreadlish> na co komu *bsd?
<jacekowski> co chcialem uzyc to nie bylo na osx
<fi9o> Bylo, ale za dolarki
<fi9o> ;D
<Dreadlish> :DDD
<fi9o> jacekowski: psi zwykle to chyba umarlo.
<fi9o> Ale dla psi+ jest szansa.
<jacekowski> psi dziala
<jacekowski> robi jabu jabu
<jacekowski> wystarcza mi
<fi9o> psi+ tez.
<termi> http://wklej.org/id/493923/
<termi> co wy na to :)
<fi9o> vacuum-im sobie sprawdz jak nie testowales.
<fi9o> tez jest fajny
<fi9o> System mi sie tam cos nie zgadza.
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: osx86.org.pl - tam jest temat
<Dreadlish> no
<Diabelko> termi: inny zasilacz, zdecydowanie
<Dreadlish> tylko szkoda że nie ma na to jak zrobić sobie qeci na iatkosie ;d
<Dreadlish> a więc ssamy retaila
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: ja miałem qe/ci ;F
<kklimonda> termi: po co ci windows pro?
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: jaką masz kartę?
<kklimonda> termi: zaoszczędziłbyś ze 100zł biorąc któregoś Home
<termi> hehe
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: hd4850 :DDD
<termi> Diabelko: jaki zasilacz preferujesz?
<Diabelko> termi: albo Chieftec albo OCZ
<termi> taaa a ceny widziales tego?
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: e, to Ci nie pomoge. Nigdy nie stawiałem na ati ;F U mnie nvinject i miałem qe/ci
<Dreadlish> antec i fortron
<Diabelko> termi: widziałem
<Dreadlish> fortron lubi "piszczeć" jak ma za duże napięcia ;d
<Diabelko> termi: chieftec to naprawdę b. dobry zasilacz i nie ma chuja, żeby się popsuł
<TheNumb> Diabelko: słowa :P
<TheNumb> Zaraz ktoś wpadnie i zacznie karać ._.
<Diabelko> TheNumb: jakbyś nie powiedział, to by nikt nie zauważył
<Dreadlish> Diabelko: zworę między 12V i mase to zobaczysz ;d
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: tak tak
<Dreadlish> ktoś kto czyta zauważy
<termi> Diabelko: poczytalem tu i uwdzie i cheiftec to nie to samo co kiedys
<Diabelko> termi: pewnie na jakimś dobreprogramy.pl albo chip
<Dreadlish> ja tam na chiefteca nie powiem złego słowa
<Diabelko> termi: ja od zawsze z chiefteca korzystam
<Diabelko> na 400W ciągnąłem to, co modecom na 500W nie ciągnął
<ju-rek> termi: wszystko OK tylko czy ten GoodRam na bank jest na liście memory QVL tego Asrocka?
<termi> Diabelko steam masz odpalony?
<Diabelko> bo to głównie imo o stabilność napięć chodzi
<Diabelko> termi: chyba tak
<termi> jurek nie wiem :) nie sprawdzalem w sumie
<Dreadlish> goodram ruszy na wszystkim
<Dreadlish> przynajmniej ten value
<Diabelko> tylko cholera ten goodram to jest taki good jak kingston królewski ;p
<ju-rek> Dreadlish: 1155 jest bardzo kapryśne względem pamieci
<Dreadlish> ju-rek: wielki test pamięci ddr3 od pclaba
<Diabelko> ja już sobie darowałem kupowanie komputera pod graty na styk
<Diabelko> to bez sensu
<ju-rek> tylko ze tam nie ma płyty na P67 socket 1155
<ju-rek> termi: z Gskill Eco są bardzo dobre i na starcie mają 1.35V
<ju-rek> sam mam takie 1600 i na 1.45 robią 1866 a na 1.55 2133 :D
<termi> jaka cena?
<ju-rek> 2x2gb coś koło 260zł
<Diabelko> ju-rek: ja mam OCZ 1600, które spokojnie do 2100-ileś przechodzą
<Diabelko> tyle, że procesor i tak tylko 1333 obsługuje :>
<Diabelko> to Q9300
<ju-rek> na jakim napięciu robia te 2100?
<Dreadlish> pewnie gdzieś 2.4V ;d
<Diabelko> Dreadlish: tak tak
<ju-rek> lol to ddr2
<Diabelko> ju-rek: to gdzieś było 1.65
<Diabelko> nie mam pamięci do cyferków
<Diabelko> więc mogę kłamać
<Dreadlish> ale nie no
<Dreadlish> jak ocze to uwierze jeszcze w 2.1V
<termi> to ten ram co podalem raczej do dupy?
<termi> bo za 260 mam tam 8gb
<termi> a w tym gsikil 4
<ju-rek> a po kiego ci 8gb?
<Dreadlish> a chcesz to ocować?
<Dreadlish> i po kij ci 8gb?
<Diabelko> ja mam 6GB i jest zabawnie
<Dreadlish> ja mam 2 i jest ok
<Dreadlish> mam 4 i nie widze różnicy
<Diabelko> mało
<Diabelko> Dreadlish: cienias
<Dreadlish> Diabelko: do czego złamasie niby?
<Diabelko> w gry nie grasz pewnie.
<Dreadlish> filmów nie robie
<Dreadlish> co niby żre 6gb
<Diabelko> Dreadlish: do obróbki zdjęć w dobrej jakości i do nagrywania płyt dvd
<Dreadlish> chyba minecraft przy widoku całej mapy
<ju-rek> Diabelko: ja gram i jakoś 4gb styka
<Diabelko> uwielbiam mieć całe 4,5GB w buforze
<Diabelko> i patrzeć jak spada
<Dreadlish> grać gram
<Dreadlish> tylko PO KIJ MI więcej niż 4gb?
<Dreadlish> te 6gb przy zdjęciach to chyba do pare mpixowych
<termi> karta-graficzna-pci-e-asus-gf-gts450-1024mb-128bit-directcu-oc
<termi> a co sadzicie o tej grafie
<Dreadlish> a nagrywanie płyt dvd to nawet na 512mb chodzi ładnie
<ju-rek> cienizna
<Dreadlish> gtx460 plx
<Diabelko> termi: albo 570 albo gtx460 :P
<Dreadlish> tia
<ju-rek> termi: ten gtx570 jest ok, sam mam GTx470
<Dreadlish> jak już chcesz nvidie ;d
<Diabelko> Dreadlish: problemów ze sterownikami nigdzie nie ma i wszystkie nowe produkcje chodzą bez szukania driverów na siłę
<Diabelko> na ATI nie raz szukałem sterowników jak nowa gra wyszła
<Diabelko> przykłady? Crysis, Far Cry 2, Majesty 2
<Dreadlish> 11.2 ładnie wszystko śmiga
<termi> wiem ze gtx 570 jest ok ale za drogi
<termi> przekraczam 3500
<termi> :)
<Dreadlish> chociaż i tak musze nową kartę kupić ;d
<Dreadlish> bo hd4850 zostawie w e5200
<ju-rek> no to chociaż 460 1gb
<Diabelko> termi: bardziej opłaca się dobić do 4500 niż za miesiąc komputer wymieniać
<Diabelko> ja kupuję teraz komputer za 4 kafle gdzieś i mam na lata
<Dreadlish> "za miesiąc" buehehhehehhehehe
<Diabelko> poprzednio głupio robiłem
<Dreadlish> ja kupiłem za 1,8k i już drugi rok mam i wszystko pięknie chodzi
<Diabelko> ale jak już wspomniałeś tylko w minecrafta grasz i nic nie robisz
<Dreadlish> nie mówie że w minecrafta tylko gram
<Dreadlish> tylko poprostu minecraft lubi sobie pożreć pamięci
<Dreadlish> dokładniej java
<Diabelko> nawet nie to, że java
<Diabelko> ta gra jest bzdurna
<termi> http://www.proline.pl/?p=ASUS+GTX460+1GB+D ta moze byc?
<Diabelko> korzysta z nie swoich fragmentów pamięci
<Dreadlish> gta iv ładnie działa na full, 32 fps, crysis z aax2 ~30fps
<Dreadlish> coś jeszczce chcesz wiedzieć?
<Diabelko> ostatnio wpierdzieliła mi się do sekcji z utorrentem
<Dreadlish> lol.
<Diabelko> zasiała szmata spustoszenie
<Diabelko> wszystkie torrenty od nowa
<Diabelko> :D
<Dreadlish> :ddd
<Enlik|> MS DOS?
<Diabelko> 3.11
<Diabelko> Dreadlish: no jasne, chcę zobaczyć jak sobie z dragon age 2 radzisz :>
<Enlik|> Brak ochrony pamięci
<Diabelko> Dreadlish: dragon age 2 jest na tym samym, zmodyfikowanym, silniku co 1
<Diabelko> więc ile znajdzie ramu tyle zje
<Diabelko> chce zobaczyć twoje osiągi po godzinie :D
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> walić ram
<Diabelko> w 1 jak miałem 2GB to po godzinie miałem spadek fpsów o połowę
<Diabelko> Dreadlish: to zawala też vram :>
<Dreadlish> poza tym takie gry to do gazu powinny iść
<Diabelko> b. dobra gra
<Dreadlish> mówie o silniku =.=
<Diabelko> silnik też b. dobry ;p
<Diabelko> Dreadlish: na Aurorze przecież The Witcher stoi i nie ma takich problemów
<Diabelko> a te ich silniki to tylko nowe odsłony tego samego
<Dreadlish> no właśnie
<Dreadlish> a w wieśmaka nie grałem u mnie z resztą
<Diabelko> więc to nie wina silnika raczej
<Diabelko> Dreadlish: wiedźmin mi na zintegrowanym intelu nawet chodzi
<Diabelko> więc nie ma problemu ;D
<Dreadlish> tylko "modyfikacji" wprowadzonych w ten silnik
<Diabelko> nie, nie modyfikacji :P
<Diabelko> gry
<Dreadlish> albo i
<Dreadlish> jak kto woli nazwać
<Dreadlish> ja tam nie miałem czasu zaciągnąć
<Dreadlish> nie jestem adminem jakieś wielkiej sieci, ani nie posiadam 20mbit/s łącz
<Dreadlish> a
<Diabelko> Dreadlish: ja mam łącze 20mbit/s i w robocie światłowód
<Diabelko> jestem przykładnym piratem :D
<Dreadlish> a ja mam 1mbit/s i żyje
<Diabelko> w tych 20mb/s to same oszczędności są
<Diabelko> tyle produkcji darmowych
<Diabelko> jak ściągam z TPB to jak telewizja na życzenie - zamawiam sobie film i za 10 minut jest :>
<Dreadlish> a do mnie ledwo skurwensony nie potrafią dopchać 4mbit/s
<ju-rek> DA2 w dx11 i wszystko na full to gtx580 mało, tak zje.... gra
<Diabelko> no ja tylko AA zmniejszyłem na GTS 250
<Diabelko> a reszta na full na dx11
<Diabelko> ;x
<Diabelko> 25FPS jest, więc akurat do grania
<ju-rek> lol
<Dreadlish> 30fps to jest już porządność
<ju-rek> jak to jest dla ciebie płynność to koniec pytań
<Diabelko> ej, ale serio 25fpsów wygładzonych jest ok :>
<Diabelko> ju-rek: nie wiem czy wiesz, ale filmy ściągane z internetu też są na 25 fpsach
<Diabelko> i nikt na płynność nie narzeka
<ju-rek> tak i w tym filmie ty chodzisz strzelasz itd
<ju-rek> jeszce na 1920x1080
<Diabelko> przecież to wszystko to kwestia zrobienia dobrego przenikania
<ju-rek> bo ja o takiej roździałce mówie
<Diabelko> a wyjaśnisz mi na czym polega różnica w 25FPSach na 1680x1050 a w 25FPSach na 1920x1080?
<Diabelko> Bo wydaje mi się, że będzie i tu i tu jakieś 25 klatek na sekundę...
<ju-rek> nie będzie
<ju-rek> na 1680 bedzie 25 a na 1920 17
<Diabelko> ja się nie pytam ile fpsów wygeneruje ta sama karta graficzna dla różnych rozdzielczości :>
<ju-rek> mam i 22" 1680 i 24" 1920 wiec mam porównanie
<termi> ju-rek: podaj mi linka do tego twojego ramu
<ju-rek> http://techplanet.pl/produkty/pamieci-ram/gskill-ddr3-4gb2x2gb-1600mhz-eco-cl7,10867.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6ylo34h> (at techplanet.pl)
<ju-rek> lub te http://techplanet.pl/produkty/pamieci-ram/gskill-ddr3-4gb2x2gb-1600mhz-eco-cl8,10865.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/64xafre> (at techplanet.pl)
<Diabelko> termi: http://allegro.pl/ocz-platinum-4-gb-ddr3-1600-mhz-cl-7-7-7-7-24-i1503180054.html poluj na te
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/662sfjx> (at allegro.pl)
<Diabelko> może kupisz taniej takie :>
<ju-rek> za wysokie napięcia mają na 1155 tu max 1.55V
<ju-rek> http://www.proline.pl/?p=OCZ3P1600LV4GK
<termi> 1,65
<termi> v
<Diabelko> ju-rek: dlatego właśnie przy braniu AMD nie ma żadnych problemów i żadnego pierdolenia
<ju-rek> tylko ze procesor amd nie podskoczy do intela i w tym problem
<BlessJah> ju-rek: nie wiem jak jest dzisiaj
<termi> http://www.proline.pl/?p=PVV34G1333LLK
<ju-rek> jak narazie zobaczymy czym buldozer zaskoczy
<termi> albo http://techplanet.pl/produkty/pamieci-ram/gskill-ddr3-4gb2x2gb-1600mhz-eco-cl7,10867.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6ylo34h> (at techplanet.pl)
<BlessJah> ju-rek: ale pare ladnych lat temu, to intel nie mial jak podskoczyc do amd
<ju-rek> tak było
<Diabelko> ju-rek: nie do końca, bo te phenomy 1100T mają 6 rdzeni i sa naprawdę dobrej jakości
<BlessJah> amd zreszta wypuszcza procki przeznaczone wlasnie do podkrecania
<Diabelko> i dużo tańsze od najtańszego i7
<BlessJah> black edition? czy jak to sie nazywa
<BlessJah> black edition
<Diabelko> taaa, te black edition to informacja dla usera pt. "Wyłączyliśmy kilka rdzeni, żeby sprzedać jako wersję trójrdzeniową taniej. Ale jazda!"
<BlessJah> meh, te trojrdzeniowce to inna historia
<ju-rek> tylko ze taki i5 2500k w grach kopie dupę takiemu 1100T jak chce
<ju-rek> a kosztuje 750zł
<ju-rek> i ma 4 rdzenie
<Diabelko> nie wszyscy kupują komputer tylko do gier
<Diabelko> ja np. jeszcze do gentoo :p
<BlessJah> jeden rdzen byl wylaczony bo sie okazalo ze w testach jakosci zawiodl
<termi> Diabelko: skupmy sie na do gier
<termi> :)
<termi> i nie chce amd
<termi> i kuj
<termi> :)
<Diabelko> BlessJah: nie do końca
<BlessJah> tak do konca to ja nie wiem
<Diabelko> BlessJah: to polega na tym, że tam są robione na jednej taśmie wszystkie procesory
<ju-rek> chyba ze zaczekasz do lipca na buldozera amd bo podobno ma być kiler :D
<Diabelko> i w niektórych jak siada rdzeń to przymusowo na X3
<Diabelko> ale w neiktórych wyłączają
<ju-rek> pierwszy proc który podskoczy i7
<miszczklawjatury> cenowo?
<ju-rek> wydajnosciowo
<Diabelko> cenowo też
<Diabelko> ;D
<ju-rek> podejrzewam ze tanie nie będą
<termi> ju-rek: gdzie te gskille kupowales?
<ChaosEngine> re
<Dreadlish> u mnie na x3 rdzeń był wyłączony ;d
<Caemyr> ju-rek: chyba 1156 tylko
<Dreadlish> ale niech zrobią tego buldozera ;d
<ju-rek> termi: no ja w techplanecie swoje
<ju-rek> Caemyr: nie wiem, obietnice mają wielkie
<termi> chyba sie zdecyduje na nie
<ju-rek> 50% bardziej wydajne od Phenoma 2
<termi> sam mam teraz gskille 2 gb
<termi> ale
<Dreadlish> lool
<Dreadlish> tak długo intel męczył się z czymś więcej niż 4 rdzenie?
<ju-rek> tzn?
<Dreadlish> i7-990x - bylo coś wcześniej?
<ju-rek> i7 970 ma 6/12
<Psotnick> ktoś tam wydał 1000rdzeniowy procesor, ofc nie do używania tylko żeby udowodnić, że się da
<Dreadlish> a kto? ten co sie pieprzy ze wszystkim - czytaj intel
<Psotnick> http://www.networld.pl/news/365664/Procesor.z.1000.rdzeni.obliczeniowych.html
<Psotnick> masz bana na google'a?
<Dreadlish> oj pomyliłem się
<Psotnick> Intel zbudował 48 rdzeniowy i to chyba on jest autorem tej architektury SCCC ;)
<Dreadlish> raz nie intel zrobił coś co zrobi za 10lat dużo razy taniej
<BlessJah> duzo razy taniej? raz nie intel zrobil? twoja mieć problem z nasz język?
<termi> co wy na to http://www.proline.pl/?p=PVV34G1333LLK
<termi> ?
<Diabelko> Patriot być dobra firma
<BlessJah> termi: co my, doradca finansowy?
<Diabelko> BlessJah: jak nie chcesz pomagać to chociaż nie szczekaj
<BlessJah> wrrrrrr...
<termi> BlessJah: wlasnie :)
<BlessJah> Diabelko: nie wiem czemu ale kojarzy mi sie to z tym malym trollem co pracy szukał
<BlessJah> tak zeby 10k rocznie zarabiać bodajże
<lisu> kurde unity ssie
<Diabelko> BlessJah: "to"?
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: sorry, napisałem nie po polsku
<Dreadlish> sam nawet tego nie kapuje
<Diabelko> lisu: no co Ty, przecież to wytrawny pomysł canonicala
<termi> BlessJah: kontynuuj
<BlessJah> termi: gosciu w koncu upatrzyl sobie posrednictwo w handlu darmowymi badz kradzionymi shellami
<Diabelko> Dreadlish: chodziło Ci o: "nie raz intel zrobił coś, co zrobi za 10 lat wielokrotnie tańsze"
<Dreadlish> tak.
<Dreadlish> o to mi chodziło
<lisu> Diabelko: unity 3d nawet nie pójdzie u mnie, 2d ladnie wyglada, ale brak mu jeszcze duuuuuuuzo, compiz + unity 2d ... obiecujące
<BlessJah> termi: jacek go spławił bodaj
<Dreadlish> unity jest takie nieekonomiczne
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: w sensie? chodzi ci o pasek po lewej?
<Dreadlish> nie
<Diabelko> Dreadlish: mam rozpoznanie w tym
<BlessJah> o co
<Diabelko> Dreadlish: moja kobieta pisze dosyć chaotycznie
<Dreadlish> tylko o to że wole i tak wmy ;d
<BlessJah> niech ktorys z was zmieni nick
 * lisu potestuje troche unity 2d i zobaczy
<Dreadlish> Diabelko: chwała bogu, że ty to przynajmniej zrozumiesz
<BlessJah> bo D sie w oczy rzuca i nigdy nie wiadomo kto do kogo pisze, jak jest zywsza dyskusja
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: to ty zmień
<Dreadlish> na
<Dreadlish> DBlessJah
<Dreadlish> i nie będziesz narzekał
<Dreadlish> :D
<BlessJah> dobra
<termi> hahah :)
<BlessJah> ten który mówił że unity jest nieekonomiczne niech rozwinie
<Dreadlish> sie pisze pierwsze trzy litery
<Dreadlish> zżera ram :D
<BlessJah> Dreadlish:
<BlessJah> no tak, myslalem ze mowisz o zagospodarowaniu przestrzeni pulpitu
<Dreadlish> dla mnie wm nie powinien brać więcej niż 20mb
<Diabelko> Dreadlish: no rozumiem, bo moja kobieta jest na matematyce i ni huhu normalnie niczego nie napisze
<Dreadlish> Diabelko: ok.
<Diabelko> tzn. nie ma problemów z polskim, ale myśli zbyt chaotycznie żeby to przelać klawiaturą
<Dreadlish> bywa
<Dreadlish> mi z dłuższymi rzeczami nie idzie
<Dreadlish> jak mam to pisać tak od razu
<Dreadlish> ale tak o to działa jakoś to wszystko ;d
<Dreadlish> jezu
<Dreadlish> monitor na dole
<Dreadlish> ale dawno tak go używałem
<Dreadlish> ide do wc
<TheNumb> A ile to unity żre ramu?
<lisu> TheNumb: a juz patrze
<kklimonda> TheNumb: trudno powiedzieć
<kklimonda> u mnie compiz wycieka całą pamięć w parę godzin ;)
<lisu> 1.2% z 2.84 GB ramu
<kklimonda> lisu: patrzysz tylko na jeden proces
<kklimonda> a ich tam jest kilka
<lisu> panel 1%, launcher 1.5%
<BlessJah> ktory z wpisow w /proc/PID/status odpowiada zuzyciu ramu?
<Dreadlish> mem
<Dreadlish> /proc/PID/mem :D
<BlessJah> nie ma takiego procesu
<lisu> u mnie compiz ładnie chodzi
<BlessJah> dlatego wlasnie z status czytam
<lisu> na otwartych sterach
<TheNumb> U mnie nie chce na żadnych ładnie chodzić.
<Dreadlish> u mnie i na otwartych i na zamkniętych ładnie chodzi
<TheNumb> Unity działało, ale w wersji chyba 3.5.x
<Dreadlish> na lapkach tylko na otwartych
<Dreadlish> bo nie ma zamkniętych do nich na linucha ;d
<TheNumb> od 3.6.0 nie działa jak należy
<lisu> Dreadlish: ja tam mam unity 2d na qt, w 3d sie nie pcham bo i tak nic z tego
<TheNumb> Zgłosiłbym buga, ale nie wiem przez co mam błędy :(
<kklimonda> lisu: jeszcze zeitgeist dochodzi
<Diabelko> Zeitgeist to nie ten film propagandowy o NWO?
<kklimonda> lisu: bamf
<witkoll> witam :)
<kklimonda> Diabelko: też
 * lisu ziewa
<TheNumb> zief
<lisu> kurde ale mnie spanie bierze
<lisu> idem cos przegryźć o/
<Psotnick> nie ma ktoś może w zakładkach takiego filmiku o kolesiu, który instalował Linuksa na wszystkim i na końcu zainstalował go na drugim kolesiu?
<witkoll> Psotnick co to za film ??
<Psotnick> filmik, taki krótki miał może z 5 min
<Psotnick> ktoś miał go na jakimś forum w podpisie chyba
<witkoll> myślałem już coś dłuższego ;)
<TheNumb> Psotnick: oglądałem to, ale też nie kojarzę tytułu ;/
<TheNumb> Psotnick: ale pamiętam fragment: "I'll need to write a fix for those eyes. I'll call it... the Eye-patch!"
<TheNumb> Psotnick: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajW2fDy41fY
<TheNumb> Psotnick: Done :P
<Psotnick> dzięki ;)
<TheNumb> Psotnick: spoko.
<witkoll> podpowie mi ktoś jak można lub skąd uzyskać listę kanałów na irc-u??
<Caemyr> witkoll: komenda /list
<foreste> jezu
<foreste> kiedy bedzie kde 4.6 -.-
<foreste> w wheezy
<Caemyr> http://i1.kwejk.pl/site_media/obrazki/07277-97dd4ff599b4885.jpg
<Caemyr> ROFL
<Psotnick> foreste: jak sobie zainstalujesz to będziesz miał
<foreste> ale jeszcze niema
<foreste> paczek
<foreste> pod wheezy
<SimonPHOENIX> kurde, ma ktos strone na facebook?
<witkoll> pewnie ktoś może i ma :)
<kasiaswiderska> SimonPHOENIX: a co nie działa wtyczka do fan page?
<SimonPHOENIX> nom
<kasiaswiderska> Mi też - na dwóch stronach.
<SimonPHOENIX> z tym facebookiem to zawsze jakies problemy
<kasiaswiderska> SimonPHOENIX: faktycznie. Na dodatek na innych wtyczka działa.
<SimonPHOENIX> jak masz te wtyczke ze stream czyli te nowosci tam to jak to dodac?
<SimonPHOENIX> mam na mysli nowosci
<SimonPHOENIX> ja to facebooka nie znam az tak
<kasiaswiderska> stream=true
<kasiaswiderska> jak używasz przez iframe
<SimonPHOENIX> no to wiem ale dodaje i nie dodaje mi tekstu, jak ten tekst dodac?
<SimonPHOENIX> wtyczke wiem jak zrobic
<SimonPHOENIX> ale nie wiem jak te nowosci publikowac tam
<kasiaswiderska> No to to leci z automatu to co publikujesz na tablicy fanpage.
<SimonPHOENIX> mam opcje publicera updatering to to?
<witkoll> quit
<SimonPHOENIX> bo dodalem i nie widze tam zeby sie artykul dodal
<kasiaswiderska> A pokazuje ci np. fanów strony?
<kasiaswiderska> w ogóle cokolwiek pokazuje?
<SimonPHOENIX> fanow tak, ale nie ten tekst
<Guest|2> witam po takim czyms "sudo apt-get install libqt3-headers" gdzie znajduja sie te naglówki? w ktorym miejscu potrzebuje podmienic w #include "nazwa.h" albo zrobic zeby to jakos dzialalo przy kompilacji
<kasiaswiderska> SimonPHOENIX: jeśli stream masz ustawiony, to musi działać z automatu bez grzebania. Ale wydaje mi się, że coś się wysypało - bo u mnie nawet fanów nie pokazuje.
<witkoll> kto mi podpowie jak się zalogować z hasłem jak się łączę niechce odemnie hasła
<SimonPHOENIX> kasiaswiderska, a gdzie wstawic ten stream, mam rss na blogu strony, to moze z niego ciagnac
<kasiaswiderska> Dlaczego chcesz do wtyczki facebooka, wstawiać rss z bloga? Przecież ona pokazuje to co publikujesz na fanpage.
<SimonPHOENIX> no ale nie wiem jak opublikowac cos na fanpage
<SimonPHOENIX> w tym sek
<kasiaswiderska> Jesteś właścicielem tego fanpage?
<SimonPHOENIX> tak
<SimonPHOENIX> i mam tu opcje jak jestem na fb zeby cos opublikowac ale sie nie pokazuje
<kasiaswiderska> No to normalnie się logujesz na konto, przechodzi potem na stronę, i dodajesz na ścianę tak samo jak na profilu.
<kasiaswiderska> *przechodzisz
<SimonPHOENIX> no tylko ze mi sie w profilu to pokazalo a nie na scianie
<kasiaswiderska> Nie swoim profilu dodajesz, tylko na stronie którą zarządzasz.
<Guest|2> ok sam znalazlem:) znajduja sie tu /usr/include/qt3/
<SimonPHOENIX> kasiaswiderska, masz na mysli nowosci?
<kasiaswiderska> SimonPHOENIX: zalogowałeś się na profil, tam masz pokaż stronę, masz widok na tablicę i publikujesz coś na tejże tablicy. I to co tam opublikujesz pojawi się w strumieniu we wtyczce.
<SimonPHOENIX> nie moge tego przetestowac bo nie dziala ta wtyczka :/
<kasiaswiderska> SimonPHOENIX: no przecież mówię, że facebook coś miesza, bo u mnie wtyczki wogóle się w kosmos poszły jeb*** - podobnie było jak wprowadzili nowe profile.
<SimonPHOENIX> a chu* otwieram facebook2
<kasiaswiderska> SimonPHOENIX: lol
<SimonPHOENIX> lepszy niz to dziadostwo
<kasiaswiderska> SimonPHOENIX: może blip?
<SimonPHOENIX> facebook otwieram
<fixer_33> witam
<fixer_33> w jaki sposob na ubuntu mozna drukowac drukarka wpieta do sieci ?
<Caemyr> automagicznie?
<foreste_> lol
<foreste_> nie moge wlaczyc blendera oo
<foreste_> foreste@debian:~$ blender
<foreste_> Błędna instrukcja
<bikstopa> jest teraz jakis tablet 7" ktory bedzie jednoczesnie telefonem?
<foreste> swietnie
<firemark> bikstopa: z honkongu?
<foreste> jakim cudem do wrsji wheezy wszedl blender 2,56beta z sida ooo
<firemark> ~23:50:51~  foreste_ : Błędna instrukcja
<foreste> jeszcze bugiem  ;/
<firemark> foreste: to jest genialny błąd ci powiem
<foreste> to moje ;P
#ubuntu-pl 2011-03-17
<firemark> foreste: nie masz czasem 32bit a ściągłeś 64?
<foreste> z repra mam
<foreste> z strony mi chodzi
<foreste> wracam do 2,49
<kklimonda> foreste: żadnym cudem
<kklimonda> foreste: przez 10 dni wersja z unstable nie dostała nowych rc błędów, więc została zmigrowana do testing, jak zawsze
<kklimonda> (jeżeli beta blendera jest niestabilna to powinna siedzieć w experimental)
<foreste> to czem u mi krzaczy :(
<kklimonda> zgłoś ;}
<foreste> na kde 4.6
<foreste> poczekam ;/
<foreste> do lipca chyba
<foreste> a czy lauchpad jest pod ubu tylko ?
<foreste> czy mozna repro pod debcia robic ?
<foreste> bo trzymam pakiety na dropbox
<foreste> ale chce miec wlasne repro ;d
<lisu> powitac
 * lisu próbuje od 20 minut coś zrobić na windowsie, tak muli, ze nie ma szans
 * PoKrAk vita
<Wizard> cześć
<lisu> kurde, zaraz tego złoma wyp* w kosmos, procek 2Ghz, 2 gb ramu, a muli jakby mu windowsa zainstalowali...
<lisu> ha, przeciez on ma windowsa ;/
<Wizard> lisu: :D
 * lisu dał sobie spokój z bazami danych, excel jednak lepszy 1 plik i po frytkach
<lisu> PoKrAk: wciagajace te ptaki
<PoKrAk> ja juz skonczyłem
<PoKrAk> teraz o golden jaja bede walczył
<lisu> mnie komp przestal mulic, wiec moge cos podzialac, nei mam czasu bawic w to
<gtriderxc> rozbierał ktos kiedys laptoxa Toshiby?
<lisu> gtriderxc: rozbierał
<gtriderxc> juz sobie poradziłem, dzięki:)
<lisu> przeciez nie ma za co
<gtriderxc> za chęci chociazby
<lisu> a co tam psujesz?
<gtriderxc> cd rom chciałem wyciągnąć
<gtriderxc> czasem szybciej zapytac niz szukac samemu śrubki:)
<lisu> cdzłom powiadasz, kurde u mnei jeszcze chodzi, ale na 2 lapie cos chyba trzeba bedzie powymieniac, drogi taki cdzlom np NEC'a?
<gtriderxc> n Alledrogo gosc ostatnio miał za 50zł
<gtriderxc> niby nowki z 3m gwarą
<gtriderxc> niby z demontazu z nowych lapsow
<lisu> o prosze, ciekawe, myslalem ze ok 200 trzeba by dac
<lisu> po co demontowac z nowego lapa dvdrom?
<lisu> dvdrw znaczy sie
<lisu> cos podejrzane
<gtriderxc> http://allegro.pl/nowa-nagrywarka-dvd-dvdrw-uj-850-ide-ata-fv-okazja-i1485614540.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/63m7suc> (at allegro.pl)
<lisu> o, ciekawe, dobrze wiedziec, ale jeszcze jak cos bedzie niedzialac, to podkrece laser, a dopiero jak juz calkiem wyzionie ducha, wymienie
<gtriderxc> jak podkręcisz laser?
<gtriderxc> nagrywarki tak do stówy chodzą generalnie
<gtriderxc> ja się wqrzyłem bo co laptoxa qpiłem, to mi siadała gdy jej najbardziej potrzebowałem, bo generalnie wyciągam ze swojego Della ją zawsze całkowicie i leży na półce
<gtriderxc> no & się wqrzyłem
<jacekowski> czy robicie juz zapasy plynu lugola?
<gtriderxc> i nabyłem drogą kupna kabel IDE/SATA =>USB
<gtriderxc> ee tam
<gtriderxc> na cos trzeba umrzeć
<gtriderxc> byle na klawiaturze:)
<alyen> nienie - znieksztalci rysy twarzy... beda musieli robic testy dna by wiedziec co napisac w nekrologu...
<gtriderxc> :)
<Wizard> o_O
<Wizard> o czym wy rozprawiacie/
<lisu> Wizard: to nie zarzywales jeszcze jodku potasu?
<lisu> replay z czarnobyla
<alyen> musialem to pic po bumie w czernobylu... nic specjalnego ;o]
<shpaq> mornin'
 * lisu też łykał
<Wizard> lisu: nie
<Wizard> znaczy jak byłem mały, to mi dawali po Czernobylu
<lisu> no wlasnie, a ze mamy kolejny replay
<Wizard> ale teraz jakoś się nie kwapię, aby zapaść na panikę
<m477> lol
<Wizard> na to jest lekarstwo darmowe: zdrowy rozsądek
<lisu> Wizard: tylko ze jakos nikt sie chce go zazywac
<m477> a po chuj
<lisu> ... to ma krasnal brode
<Wizard> :D
<m477> widze znasz sie
<Wizard> wczoraj przeczyałem taki komentarz na pod "artukułem" na wp:
<lisu> nie mówiłem o lugolu, tylko o zdrowym rozsadku
<Wizard> "jak pies nie ma co robić, to se jaja liże"
<Wizard> dobra rada dla tych, co panikę sieja
<lisu> Wizard: ++
<lisu> dobra trzeba sie zbierac, o/
<mimon3xx> ello
<mimon3xx> siema
<Wizard> nie starczyłoby zwykłe cześć?
<mati75> Wizard: niektórzy są inni
<SimonPHOENIX_> mnie ten facebook wkurza juz
<sysek> .
<bastetmilo> SimonPHOENIX_: ale dziś już wtyczki działają tak jak trzeba :) z czym masz znów problem?
<Wizard> SimonPHOENIX_: ja blokuję
<SimonPHOENIX_> no u mnie nie dzialaja
<bastetmilo> Ale tak w ogóle? Całkowicie nic, a nic?
<winter> o/
<winter> ale miałem wczoraj lagi
<winter> zadzwoniłem do mm
<winter> to poradzili mi żebym odłączył kompa od routera i podiął bezpośrednio do neta
<mati75> pewnie upload padł
<winter> debile
<winter> oczywiście tego nie zrobiłem
<winter> i rano już śmiga
<mati75> winter: racja, tam siedzą debike
<winter> :<
<mati75> nie chcą mi podłączyć 20
<mati75> bo za duże obciążenie sieci mają
<mati75> to po co dają w ofercie
<winter> no ta
<winter> ale czego 20
<mati75> Mbit
<winter> mm?
<sysek> nudno troche
<winter> a faktycznie mają w ofercie
<winter> 20/1
 * sysek ziewa glosno
<gtriderxc> sysek: jak Ci nudno, idź na LAunchpada:)
<sysek> a co tqam jest ;o ?
<gtriderxc> praca :)
<gtriderxc> lspci powinno pokazać cdrom?
<sysek> praca, praca. w szkole jestem
<gtriderxc> www.launchpad.com
<gtriderxc> każdy znajdzie coś dla siebie:)
<bastetmilo> sysek: to odejdź od komputera i zajmij się czymś konstruktywnym...
<gtriderxc> dmesg odwołuje pytanie
<sysek> bastetmilo: w tej wzskole? nie dziekuje
<sysek> wole wyjsc i wprowadzic ch aos :D
<sysek> nie mam nawet jak apache + php + mysql wgrac
<sysek> tak to bym pokodzil
<bastetmilo> sysek: notatnik masz?
<gtriderxc> lisu coś pisał o podkrecaniu lasera w cd romie
<sysek> to to mam
<gtriderxc> wiecie cos o tym?
<bastetmilo> sysek: ja musiałam pisać program na kartce, a ty w notatniku nie możesz?
<sysek> bastetmilo: wystarczy mi, ze pisalem SQL na kartce
<sysek> a moge napisac, ale czy to mi zadziala ;) ?
<bastetmilo> w domu sprawdzisz
<sysek> a zreszta
<bastetmilo> Nic tak nie pobudza kreatywności w pisaniu, jak nie możność sprawdzania co chwilę, czy działa...
<sysek> o 13 ide na programowanie, tam sciagne i pokodze
<bastetmilo> ależ ta młodzież jest leniwa teraz... i bez wyobraźni.
<sysek> odrazu leniwa
<gtriderxc> znalazłem sobie super zabawę na rozerwanie przed kompem:)
<gtriderxc> kupiłem laser zielony
<gtriderxc> i gonie nim gołebie z dachu naprzeciw:)
<bastetmilo> gtriderxc: i one uciekają?
<gtriderxc> jasne:)
<bastetmilo> dlaczego?
<gtriderxc> widok mi się oczyści z ptasich odchodów
<gtriderxc> bo laser jest dość mocny i nielubią jak im się wali w oczy:)
<BlessJah> hm... jestem w lanie, mam dostep do serwera w lanie, serwer w lanie ma dostep do internetu
<BlessJah> ale ja nie mam dostepu do internetu
<BlessJah> nie dostałem dns z dhcp ale nawet IP pingowac nie moge
<gtriderxc> serwer ma Cię w ... :)
<BlessJah> router
<gtriderxc> a to juz gorzej
<BlessJah> pisze do was dzieki lancuszkowi ja->moj_serwer->swiat
<gtriderxc> moze ma jakąś maskę MACa mówią, że łańcuszki są zue:)
<BlessJah> MAC zmienilem juz na taki ktory powinien miec dostep spokojnie
<gtriderxc> a masz dostęp do admina?
<gtriderxc> bo routery mają dzisiaj czasem jakies dziwne sandboxy
<gtriderxc> ze niby sie do nich wlamujesz
<gtriderxc> a i tak jestes w pustej puszce
<gtriderxc> i nie wiesz co sie dzieje
<gtriderxc> dopoki mu nie wejdziesz w roota
<BlessJah> nie wlamuje sie na router
<gtriderxc> ja mam podobnie z sąsiadkką
<gtriderxc> niby wep
<gtriderxc> ale
<gtriderxc> niucham hasło
<gtriderxc> zmieniam maca
<gtriderxc> a on i tak ma mnie gdzies
<gtriderxc> i niby jestem w sieci
<gtriderxc> ale do netu nie mogę wejść
<BlessJah> wyglada na to ze bede musial sie tunelowac przez serwer
<BlessJah> skad sie wziela nazwa minix?
<tar-gz> od tej laski z cycami wielkimi?
<fi9o> Moze mini unix
<fi9o> Ojeb... pozmieniali i masz minix
<tar-gz> http://www.youtube.com/user/BonusMinx#p/u/10/4YYh2_JNi6Y
<tar-gz> Od niej
<BlessJah> czy i jak kodujemy w uri nawiasy i tyle
<BlessJah> tylde
<Dreadlish> elo
<tar-gz> Dreadlish: o/
<szymon_g> witam
<Wizard> co byście polecili do pisania pracy inżynierskiej?
<Wizard> tylko nie tex
<szymon_g> LaTeX2e :?
<szymon_g> ;)
<Wizard> eh
<bastetmilo> Maszyne do pisania
<szymon_g> zreszta- sa do niego wysiwyg edytorki
<Wizard> szymon_g: że niby lyx?
<szymon_g> no np
<szymon_g> ;)
<szymon_g> a tak na serio- nie wiem, nie mam pojecia :~
<sbl> Hi
<sbl> Czy jest mózg z JavaScriptu/Ajax/jQ?
<SimonPHOENIX_> Nowe kreacje w Czech Airlines| Już niedługo start nowego programu Figi PL... to temat wiadomosci z zanox, Figi to ja mam ze wspolpracy z nimi...
<winter> \o/
<gracz> witam :)
<gracz> mam problem z ubuntu 10.04
<gracz> po aktualizacji sterownikow nvidii via repozytorium x-update (na "normalnym" nie bylo najnowszych sterownikow ktore byly mi potrzebne)
<gracz> GNOME sie dziwnie zachowuje
<gracz> tj na awaryjnym trybie dziala normalnie
<gracz> na normalnym - po wlaczeniu
<gracz> wyswietla sie wszystko dobrze, pulpit, paski etc
<gracz> aplety
<gracz> ale nie reaguje na kliniecia
<gracz> mimo ze mysz jezdzi normalnie po pulpicie
<gracz> co z tym fantem zrobic? :)
<gracz> ide, pa
<Dreadlish> tar-gz: jesteś jeszcze?
<Dreadlish> poza tym elo
<winter> o/
<Dreadlish> iz dat chrome gut?
<mati75> re
<winter> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yBvWDZMcDI
<winter> kurna, znowu sieć przylagowała
<winter> wygląda jakby mieli problemy z dns
<szymon_g> witam
<gtriderxc> 8
 * szymon_g pietnuje sam siebie za to ze kupil plytke Asusa :|
<termi> dlaczego?
<szymon_g> ani sieciowka, ani dzwiekowka nie dzialaja /no, pod linuksem to chociaz jest dzwiek, ale biedny nieco/.
 * miszczklawjatury kupił płyte asusa i wszystko działa
<szymon_g> no i oczywiscie zapomnialo mi sie sprawdzic rozmieszczenie slotow- zapomnialem ze mi karta graficzna w sumie 3 sloty zajmuje /1- wtyk + 2 chlodzenie/, dzieki temu mam wybor- dzwiekowka badz sieciowka
<szymon_g> ze nie wspomne o tym, ze co jakis czas sie komp nie odpala. w sensie- odpala sie, ale gasnie po paru sekundach
<termi> nie masz zintegrowanej sieciowki?
<szymon_g> a pozniej dziala elegancko
<termi> a zasilacz nie za slaby?
<szymon_g> termi, mam, ale linux jej nie widzi, a pod windowsem niby sie stery instaluja... niby
<termi> i w ogole podaj model tegj plyty
<szymon_g> termi, 850, jedyne co dolozylem /przy zmianie plyty/ to nowy dysk
<szymon_g> p8p67 pro ← termi
<szymon_g> ale nie ma kija- zamawiam gigabyte'a ud4, asusa odsylam z powrotem
<szymon_g> ga-p67a-ud4 /czy jakos tak/
<termi> http://www.proline.pl/?p=ASUS+P8P67-M+PRO+R3
<termi> ja ta kupuje teraz
<szymon_g> mATX?
<szymon_g> nie jest troche... zbyt mala?
<termi> niby czemu>?
<termi> mala?
<szymon_g> ale wiesz- taka np zaktualizowana fedorka sieciowki zintegrowanej nie obsluguje /na standardowym jajku, nie wiem jak na nowszych/
<szymon_g> no, np pci nie ma
<szymon_g> (zwyklego, starego pci a nie pci-e etc)
<szymon_g> no, chyba ze np nie potrzebujesz
<szymon_g> :P
<termi> gdzie tym tam widzisz pci a nie pci e?
<szymon_g> tak czy siak- to jest moj drugi i ostatni asus. chociaz, z drugiej strony taki np BT go! to ciekawa funkcja
<szymon_g> [17:30:45] <szymon_g> no, np pci nie ma
<termi> http://www.proline.pl/?p=ASUS+P8P67+R3
<termi> zmieniam na ta
<termi> :)
<termi> jednak nie chce micro atx
<termi> :)
<szymon_g> :)
<termi> :)
<szymon_g> coz- zarowno asus jak i gigabyte maja UEFI /asus graficzny, gigabyte "tekstowy"/, moim zdaniem- lepiej brac gigabyte'a (inaczej bym go nie kupowal a asusa nie odsylal). ale mam nadzieje ze ci bedzie dobrze sluzyla :)
<szymon_g> btw, jakos mnie ow graficzny bios nie przekonuje... swieci sie jak choinka. zreszta- jak porownac biosy GA i Asusa /oba na p45/, to ow Asus jakis taki... ubogi jest. i zamotany interfejs ma (w poronaniu do GA) :/
<termi> cale zycie na ausu i nigdy nie mialem problemow
<termi> :)
<termi> w przeciwienstwie do asrock
<termi> nop
<szymon_g> :P widocznie ja jakis taki pechowy jestem. z asrockiem stycznosci nie mialem (chociaz brat i znajomy mieli, ale to w czasach athlonow i duronow)
<sysek> ja cale zycie gigabyte mam ;d
<bastetmilo> azuz to syf, a jeszcze większy syf to ich serwis
<szymon_g> +1 sysek
<termi> hehe prawda jest taka ze kazdy mowi co iinnego
<termi> sa zwollennicy aussa gigabyte
<termi> itd
<termi> :)
<szymon_g> http://linux.slashdot.org/story/11/03/17/1719248/Does-Android-Have-a-Linux-Copyright-Problem o.O
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6bnmj3o> (at linux.slashdot.org)
<szymon_g> no, juz zakupiona. bedzie w poniedzialek :~
<gtriderxc> jej
<gtriderxc> ojej
<gtriderxc> rozpakowałem właśnie dziewiczego netbooka Dell Inspiron
<gtriderxc> i w instrukcji jest słowo Ubuntu
<gtriderxc> ktoś zauważył egzystencję systemu Linuks na tym świecie
<szymon_g> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTVdkQrG9fs :)
<szymon_g> nice, gtriderxc
 * PoKrAk_ re vita
<lisu> re
<Psotnick> `utf-8
<Psotnick> `utf8
<Przekliniak> utf8 -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<crusty> `krzaczki
<crusty> :<
<julek> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<julek> siema profesor crusty
<crusty> julek: siema
<crusty> ;)
<szymon_g> lol, wyglada na to ze "pomoc" techniczna z intela sama nie wie o czym mowi :| zapewniono mnie, ze z desktopowych chipsetow tylko czipsety z serii Q wspieraja VT-d, a tutaj sie nagle okazuje ze wg msi p67 plytki ja wspieraja rowniez :|
<sysek> D:
<gtriderxc> norma
<gtriderxc> "najlepsze" wsparcie to wsparcie najlepsze  ("autoryzowane")
<wmp> czesc
<witkoll> dzieńdobry wieczór :))
<foreste> czesc
<wmp> próbowałem zbudować sobie paczkę za pomocą dpkg-buildpackage, oto czesc mojego debian/control: http://wklej.org/id/494689
<wmp> a to bład: http://wklej.org/id/494689
<wmp> ogólnie to wykonuję te instrukcje: http://web.iti.upv.es/~sto/nginx/ngx_http_auth_pam_module-1.2/README.html
<szymon_g> tak z ciekawosci- debian posiada takie narzedzie, ktore (w miare bezproblemowo) umozliwia kompilacje w chroocie (tak zeby system glowny nie zostal zasyfione zalerznosciami etc)?
<wmp> chyba coś takiego posiada
<wmp> fakeroot
<Enlik> Fakeroot to IMO fake user root
<wmp> yhy
<wmp> to nie wiem
<Enlik> Zależności do budowania można potem łatwo usunąć automagicznie, ale bezpośredniej odp. nie znam
<wmp> Enlik: a wiesz moze co u mnie nie tak?
<Enlik> wmp: wkleiles dwa razy te samą wklejkę ;)
<wmp> fuuuu....
<wmp> debian-control: http://wklej.org/id/494686 output: http://wklej.org/id/494689
<wmp> O
<Enlik> wmp: zamierzasz to rozporowadzac? Jesi tak, email jakis dziwny root <ktos@ktos> ale to mniejsza
<wmp> nie
<wmp> tylko lokalnie
<Enlik> A masz zainstalowane te rzeczy z linii 11.?
<wmp> nie ;)
<Enlik> :(
<Enlik> Potrzebne do zbudowania pakietu w mych oczach się jawią
<Enlik> Spróbuj tak
<wmp> działa
<Enlik> apt-...aniepamiętam
<wmp> ;)
<Enlik> apt-get build-dep czy cos takiego bylo
<wmp> a to to mam
<wmp> zainsatlowałem pakiety z linii 11 i poszła kompilacja
<Enlik> Gut
<wmp> http://wklej.org/id/494707
<wmp> hmmm...
<wmp> O: http://wklej.org/id/494708
<wmp> gdzie popełniłem bład?
<Enlik> Za linijką 5. jest coś?
<Enlik> Ooo
<Enlik> Trzecia eq czwarta
<Enlik> wmp: fragment jakiego to pliku jest? Z ciekawosci
<wmp> ok, 2 rayz  debian/rules
<wmp> 2 razy linia: --add-module=./debian/ngx_http_auth_pam_module
<wmp> w debian/rules
<Enlik> Hyhy
<lisu> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPvTTc7jAVQ&feature=player_embedded
<wmp> Enlik: a oreintujesz się jak do takiej packzi dodac plik pam?
<wmp> aby mi go automatycznie wrzucało do /etc/pam.d/
<Enlik> Nie mam pojęcia, jak to wygląda w debach - poszukaj może przykładów, gdzie takie coś robią
<wmp> yhy
<Enlik> Być może wystarczy tylko dać w odpowiedni katalog GDZIEŚTAMKATALOGROOTDLAPAKIETU/etc/pam.d
<wmp> no i włąsnie mi to nie działa ;)
<Stirlitz> a powinno, w paczce jest?
<Enlik> dpkg -L pakiet (jesli dobrze pamietam)
<wmp> Stirlitz: w oryginalnej nie, a do mojej nie wiem gdzie dodac
<Enlik> Albo dpkg-deb -c pakiet.deb
<wmp> hmmm, pam się jakoś reloaduje?
<Stirlitz> nie
<Enlik> Kurde, jaka kupa winna, ze sie Qt-cmake-owe rzeczy tyle czasu mielą...
<Stirlitz> co do tych katalogów musisz zrobić w rules mkdir itd
<Stirlitz> żeby było przed zbudowaniem
<wmp> hmmm, ja się zastanawiam dlaczego mi nie działa logowanie poprzez pam do httpauth
<wmp> http://wklej.org/id/494777 - co jest kurde?
<nata> siemanko\\
<sysek> wmp: no co, grupy takowej niema :
<sysek> ;p
<Barthalion> Czytanie boli
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> najbardziej lektur obowiązkowych
<wmp> bo kurde cuduje aby mi pam działał...
<wmp> a się okazła ż ezłe uprawneia do pliku gshaodw i shadow były
<sysek> ARCH FTW!~~NOonewnoenoenoenono
<sysek> kurcze, szkoda, ze pearl jam skonczylo sie na pierwszej plycie
<Dreadlish> yyy
<Dreadlish> kw?
<sysek> nie
<sysek> nasladuje go
<wmp> jak sprawdzić z któego pakietu konfiguracja nie została wykonana? Ciagle wypluwa mi ten problem z grupą...
<qermit> wmp: w konsoli zobacz
<wmp> jakie polecenie?
<wmp> bo w błedzie mi nie zwraca
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: elo
<Pomocnik> hi all
<miszczklawjatury> sup.
<Pomocnik> o! i Ty tu ;]
<miszczklawjatury> ja tu? >:
<Pomocnik> i nawet GejMaster tu siedzi ;]
<Pomocnik> yhm
<Pomocnik> btw. kogo moge zmolestować o regułkę iptables?
<miszczklawjatury> dunnolol.
<Pomocnik> mam na serwerze 2 interfrejsy. eth0 i wlan0 i chcę teraz cały ruch z eth0 przeniesc przez SSH na zdalny serwer na którym jest serwer SSH. czyli zrobić tunel. Doradzono mi bym przekierował cały ruch z eth0 na jeden port na którym odpalił klienta ssh. pytanie za 100pkt. jak zmusić iptables by wszystko z eth0 ładowało na jeden port np wlan0? :)
<Pomocnik> (eth0 to połączenie do sieci lokalnej, wlan0 to internet)
<nata> pffffff
<nata> prrrf
<nata> pwww
<nata> ps ps ps
<nata> rrrrrrrr
<nata> utsss
<nata> utsss
<nata> utssss
<nata> p p p p
 * nata robie bitboks
<sihill> witam
<Cyr4x> siema
<Cyr4x> powiedzcie mi moze ktos wie gdzie w motywie gtk przestawic przyciski metacity z lewo na prawo
<Cyr4x> ubuntu ma teraz w domysle na lewo i mnie to wkurza
<miszczklawjatury> gconf.
<sihill> czy awk moze czytac z bashowej zmiennej?
<Cyr4x> o to tutaj
<SimonPHOENIX__> kurde, nie moge pradowac wiecej bo jestem pirany
<Cyr4x> jakos nie moge tego tam znalezc
<gtriderxc> "trwa przygotowanie przez instalatora do pierwszego użycia" - "u_nas w_Linuksie mamy lepszych tłumaczy... ;)
<SimonPHOENIX__> ide pi
<SimonPHOENIX__> ide cos wypic, poruchac i radia posluchac
<SimonPHOENIX__> do jutra zatem
<miszczklawjatury> gtriderxc: mamy? :x
<gtriderxc> a nie:)
<gtriderxc> jesus antywirus
<miszczklawjatury> no, nie
<gtriderxc> a co to było?
<gtriderxc> a jakto nie;) https://launchpad.net/~gtriderxc/+karma
<gtriderxc> jesus przeciez z windowsa sie nie da korzystac
<gtriderxc> ide spac
<gtriderxc> zdenerwilemsie pot wjeczoor
<Wizard> http://demotivators.ru/posters/652034/ne-kuri.htm
<transparty> ehh usunalem przez przypadek ikone na pasku od glosnosci dzwieku da rade ja przywrocic?
<sihill> indicator wywalony? :D
<sihill> kiedys sie naszukalem z 20 minut...
<transparty> indicator ?
<transparty> sprawdzilem kazda jedna z menu dodaj do panelu
<bikstopa> co sadzicie jak za taka cene ? http://allegro.pl/-i1502714254.html
<sihill> musialbym sie przemoc do pieczenia chleba ;D
<szymon_g> Wizard, mozna prosic o tlumaczenie?
<szymon_g> "ne kurit wsiegna chiwoj" :?
<bikstopa> sihill: U MNIE W DOMU OD PARU LAT PIECZE SIE PIECZYWO. OSTATNIO KUPILEM 3 BULKI W PIEKARNI
<bikstopa> sry za capsa
<bikstopa> ;d
<bikstopa> sihill: to tego sie zjesc nie dalo ;d
<sihill> jak mi napiszesz jak sie wysyla pw to chetnie odpisze ;D
<bikstopa> piszesz bik i wciskasz tab
<bikstopa> o to ci chodzi? :D
<sihill> bikstopa, :D
<sihill> bikstopa, chyba
<sihill> bikstopa, trzeba bedzie sie skusic
#ubuntu-pl 2011-03-18
<snaker1> witam
<snaker1> jak przejść na stare sterowniki ata zamiast sata ,aby dysk był rozpoznawany jako dev/hda zamiast dev/sda ?
<bikstopa> snaker1: zmien w  biosie drivera sata z sata na ht-costam
<snaker1> to nie kwestia biosu
<bikstopa> a czego niby?
<snaker1> nie znalazłem dotąd odpowiedzi ani przepisu - choć wielu ludzi pytałem
<bikstopa> bo bez zmiany w biosie - nie zmienisz tego
<snaker1> bios mam wporządku
<bikstopa> ale jak jestes tak uparty to szukaj dalej
<bikstopa> daj znac jak dojdziesz do tego samego co ja ci mowilem ;d
<qermit> snaker1: musial bys zmodyfikowac jądro aby uzywalo libpata zamiast libsata
<bikstopa> snaker1: driverem od sata steruje mostek polnocny. i on mowi jak widziany jest dysk - jak ata czy jak sata
<qermit> snaker1: nie jest ci to potrzebne
<bikstopa> ustawien mostka z poziomu os nie zmienisz
<snaker1> jak wyrzucić z moduły z gałęzi LIBATA ?
<qermit> snaker1: po co sobie tym glowe zawracasz?
<snaker1> jest ponieważ mam stary dysk i nie mogę go podkręcić przez hdparm
<bikstopa> qermit: lubi komplikowac zycie ;d
<snaker1> chodzi 3 razy wolniej
<bikstopa> pamieta ktos jak sie robilo bialko to z 1 lyzki czy z 3?
<bikstopa> qermit: te, to jest masochizm jak zwalniasz 3x kompa umyslnie :D
<bikstopa> mamy masochoste na kanale :D
<snaker1> jak się nieznasz na dysku to co ci będę tlumaczył :P
<snaker1> w archu wystarczyło wygenerować nowy init
<snaker1> rozwiązanie pewnie może zająć minutę
<qermit> google fap fap fap
<szymon_g> bikstopa, nie wazne czy ide czy ahci - od dluzszego czasu toto i tak bedzie hda
<szymon_g> *sda
<szymon_g> kurde, literowka :|
<bikstopa> szymon_g: ta? jakim cudem?
 * bikstopa bedzie jak duzy koksu :D
<szymon_g> bikstopa, no, przeciez zmiany weszly w ktores tam wersji libata. dosyc dawno temu.
<snaker1> w jaki sposób sprawdzić  jakie moduły są w ładowane razem z gałęzią libata ?
<bikstopa> szymon_g: hmm, no dobra. niech bedzie - ale dalej nie rozumiem po kiego wacka komus udawanie ze jego sata to ata?
<szymon_g> ja tez nie wiem tego :~ chociaz w jego przypadku to chyba chodzi by ata bylo rozpoznawalne jako ata
<snaker1> chce przejsc z sda na hda
<bikstopa> snaker1: dd ./sda ./hda
<bikstopa> :D
<snaker1> sprawe mozna rozwiazac w 1 minute - ale 1 na 100 osob wie jak to zrobic
<qermit> albo te 99 osob ma dosc leni patentowanych
<qermit> już pora spać, i iść do uszka, przyjaciela spotkać znów, miły pluszowy .....
<bikstopa> ja naleze do tych osob ktore zastanawiaja sie "PO CH*J TAKIE COS I PO CH*J UTRUDNIAC SOBIE ZYCiE?"
 * qermit oddal asię
<snaker1> qermit po co sie gnoju odzywasz jak nie umiesz odpowiedziec
<szymon_g> snaker1, moze jednak wklej ten blad (a w zasadzie- link doń)
<snaker1> umiesz konfigurować hdparm - zmuszajac go do wspópracy z ata na sterowniku scsi ?
<szymon_g> ta, jasne. widze ze poczucie humoru cie nie opuszcza ;)
<szymon_g> jaki blad wyrzuca?
<snaker1> to są błędy które występują właśnie w skutek braku tej współpracy
<szymon_g> uzyj --force ;)
<szymon_g> wiec moze wklej je na wkleja i daj don linka
<snaker1> wole nie ryzykować
<szymon_g> wiesz... bez tego to zasadniczo nikt ci nie pomoze
<snaker1> ale chodzimioprzejscie z sda na hda
<szymon_g> moze spytaj na #linux :?
<miszczklawjatury> >wole nie ryzykować
<miszczklawjatury> derp.
<snaker1> wie kto moze jak wyrzucic moduly z galezi libata bez rekompilacjii ?
<snaker1> nie sa one wkompilowane na stale
<transparty> remove libata module ? google nic ?
<snaker1> czlowieku siedze kilka dni i nie znalazlem jeszcze odpowiedzi
<snaker1> takze na poprzednim systemie
<snaker1> miesiac temu - dlatego odkladam to
<snaker1> i wkrwiam sie bo to jest sprawa ktora mozna w 30 sec rozwiazac
<snaker1> jak na archu
<snaker1> mam teraz czytac sobie poradnik o kompilacjii ?
<snaker1> moze mam inne sprawy na glowie
<transparty> rob co uwazasz
<snaker1> do krwy nedzy
<transparty> ja jakis czas temu stracilem kilka cennych danych bo byl byg za ktorego sie nie wzieli
<transparty> bug
<snaker1> jak przejść na stare sterowniki ata zamiast sata ,aby dysk był rozpoznawany jako dev/hda zamiast dev/sda ?
<snaker1> czy kernel sciagany z repo i instalowany w systemie nie jest wogole konfigurowany pod dany sprzet ?
<snaker1> tzn posiada takie same domyslne ustawienia jak sciagniety source
<snaker1> (sciagany z repo menedzerem pakietow)
<snaker1> bo wlaśnie porównuje ten ktory mam zainstalowany
 * PoKrAk vita
<snaker1> wie ktoś jak wyrzucić gałąź z modułem libata i dwoma, trzema zależnymi od niej odpowiedzialnymi ponoć za obsługę dysku jako sata ? Ewentualnie w jaki inny sposób przejść na sterowinik ide legacy dla dysku ATA wykrywanego jako SATA? Wyłączając kompilacje
<PoKrAk> zobaczyc czy jest paczka z takim modułem i ja zainstalować i załadować moduł
<snaker1> czyli sprawdzic czy pomoż
<snaker1> e
<snaker1> wogóle to już sprawdzałem
<snaker1> nie ma dla mojej architektury
<snaker1> Ale powinien być dostępny w systemie . Tylko nie jest załadowany
<snaker1> nie wiem jak się nazywa
<jacekowski> byl tu taki z tym problemem
<jacekowski> i czemu oni nie rozumieja ze na ubuntu bez rekompilacji i powrotu na stary kernel sie nie da
<snaker1> na archu wystarczy wygenerowac poprzez mkinitcpio plik init ,wylaczajac niepotrzebne moduly
 * PoKrAk zrobił porządek na biurku. Sprezężone powietrze RULEZ
<snaker1> ale to chyba nie miesci ci sie w głowie
<snaker1> ze mozna to zrobic w 30 sec
<Barthalion> snaker1: Also idź na Archa
<Barthalion> snaker1: Ktoś Cię zmusza do Ubuntu/Debiana?
<snaker1> moze lepiej format ?
<tar-gz> snaker1: co ty masz za problem?
<snaker1>  jak wyrzucić gałąź z modułem libata i dwoma, trzema zależnymi od niej odpowiedzialnymi ponoć za obsługę dysku jako sata ? Ewentualnie w jaki inny sposób przejść na sterowinik ide legacy dla dysku ATA wykrywanego jako SATA? Wyłączając kompilacje
<tar-gz> no własnie!
<tar-gz> Nie ma spraw! Ciesze się, że pomogłem
<snaker1> jak przejsc z /dev/SDA na /dev/HDA
<jacekowski> snaker1: NA ARCHU
<jacekowski> snaker1: ty chcesz to na ubuntu zrobic
<jacekowski> snaker1: NA UBUNTU TEGO NIE MA W MODULACH OD DAWNA, A W NOWYCH KERNELACH TEGO NAWET NIE MA W ZRODLACH
<jacekowski> snaker1: WIEC MUSISZ SOBIE PRZEKOMPILOWAC STARY KERNEL SAMEMU
<snaker1> obojętnie o jaki sterownik bym się spytał odpowiedział byś żeby kompilować
<snaker1> automatyczna kompilacja na moim sprzecie na gentoo trwala 5 h
<snaker1> moze jak sie spytam o pc speaker to tez powiesz zeby kompilowac
<shpaq> mornin'
<Wizard> hehe, webczat teraz na #java mynczy
<Bonio> witam
<Bonio> mam problem z postawieniem servera X.org na Arch linux
<Bonio> przy poleceniu X-configure
<Bonio> dastaje blad symbol lookup error: /var/lib/modules/drivers/xgixp_drv.so undefined symbol: LoaderReqSysLists
<Bonio> przy okazji dodam ze zaistalowalem xf86-input-ati
<Bonio> moglby mi ktos pomoc rozwiazac ten problem?
<julek> Bonio: xgi?
<julek> a w ogole to byles na wiki archa?
<Bonio> bylem
<julek> hwd -x probowales?
<Bonio> tego nie probowalem
<tar-gz> Używa ktoś z Was AWN ?
<Pabl0Escobar> tar-gz: ja
<tar-gz> Pabl0Escobar: http://i.imgur.com/YJJ0Q.png Czemu tak mi sie dzieje?
<miszczklawjatury> eh
<miszczklawjatury> głupio, że konsola juz nie umie fake transparency
<fi9o> xcompmgr
<miszczklawjatury> bardziej fake.
<miszczklawjatury> dawniej to tylko robił tapete, która wyglądała nawet przyjemnie, a teraz to wpycha te wszystkie paskudne okna
<miszczklawjatury> eh.
<fi9o> ;]
<Pabl0Escobar> tar-gz: compiza masz ?
<Pabl0Escobar> tar-gz: tak jest jak nie ma compiza
<fi9o> composite predzej a nie compiz potrzebne
<fi9o> W sensie, ze ten element.
<Pabl0Escobar> fi9o: figure of speach :)
<fi9o> xcompmgr + ewentualnie jakis syf od cairo choc watpie
<Dreadlis1> elo
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> walone neo
<Bonio> teraz mam blad przy poleceniu /etc/rc.d/hal start jest status Fail ;/
<julek> ech...
<julek> zainstaluj ubuntu
<Bonio> julek nie chce ubuntu -_-
<sihill> witam
<julek> sihill: czesc
<PushUpek> ave
<winter> ale się kurna pochorowałem
<winter> cała rodzina chora i się od nich zaraziłem
<winter> PushUpek: o/
<PushUpek> no mnie też jakaś zaraza dopadła
<winter> paskudny okres
<winter> idę se temperaturę zmierzyć
<winter> chociarz chyba czuję, że nie mam za wysokiej
<winter> fajnie, tylko, że termometr ktoś zawinął ;-D
<PushUpek> ;D
<gtriderxc> co choroby tak?
<gtriderxc> wirusy atakują organizm tak?
<gtriderxc> Windowsa się używa, TAK?!
<gtriderxc> ;)
<miszczklawjatury> suhe.
<PushUpek> gtriderxc: nieee... ja używam osx ;D
<qermit> PushUpek: a tyłek cie nie boli?
<PushUpek> ;]
<gtriderxc> no to jasne
<gtriderxc> wina prysanych jabłek z TEsco
<winter> :<
<winter> u mnie w mieście nie ma tesco
<winter> a jabłka mam prosto od hodowców
<winter> chociaż pewnie tez pryskane
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ping
<gtriderxc> wystarczy dzisiaj ze deszcz na nie popada
<gtriderxc> pong
<szymon_g> witam
<gjm> Bry
<PushUpek> shit, śnieg pada :/
<winter> \o/
<gjm> gdzie?!
<PushUpek> wrocław
<winter> popada i się stopi
<jacekowski> BlessJah: pong
<szymon_g> cze jacekowski
<jacekowski> witaj
<jacekowski> mot robie
<winter> z wińdziarzem się witacie? :-P
<jacekowski> na moim wozie
<szymon_g> kiedy ci wygasa?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: logi?
<szymon_g> btw, slyszeliscie o rasie psow "czechoslowacki wilczak"
<szymon_g> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Czechos%C5%82owacki_wilczak no, to jest pies. a nie jakies dobermany ;)
<Cim> Dzień dobry, mam pytanie: w laptopie do karty są podłączone 2 kabelki (biały i czarny), czy jest obojętne jak one są podłączone czy też ma to jakieś znaczenie?
<szymon_g> do jakiej karty? i zapewne ma znaczenie swoja droga
<Cim> do karty WLAN
<Cim> google wysyła mnie do różnych forum gdzie raz piszą tak raz inaczej
<Cim> nigdzie w instrukcji nie ma napisane jak to ma być
<PoKrAk> jeden sygnał drugi masa
<PoKrAk> wiec ma znaczenie tak sądze
<Cim> no mi się też tak wydaje
<PoKrAk> czarny chyba bedzie masa
<Cim> ok znalazłem i najprawdopodobniej aux to czarny :)
<szymon_g> http://www.polishforums.com/free-translation-42/translation-cnoty-broncie-swej-dziewczyny-50293/ podoba wam sie moj wierszyk ;)?
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6javlnu> (at www.polishforums.com)
<jacekowski> szymon_g: za 2 tygodnie
<szymon_g> to masz jeszcze kupe czasu. ma dziewczyna robila mot w ostatnim dniu ;)
<jacekowski> tylko ja mam manzete do wymiany
<jacekowski> co musze zrobic teraz przez weekend a najlepiej dzisiaj
<jacekowski> bo pozniej nie bede mial czasu
<jacekowski> a to pol zawieszenia trzeba rozebrac
<jacekowski> ale kupilem sobie laserki do ustawiania geometrii
<sysek> EHE
<jacekowski> i wymienilem juz opony
<jacekowski> wiec tylko ta manzeta no i ustawic geometrie potem porzadnie
<tar-gz> jacekowski: używałeś AWN może?
<jacekowski> nie
<tar-gz> ok
<BlessJah> jacekowski: masz pomysl jak zrobic te logi?
<jacekowski> no mom
<jacekowski> przepisuje ten baszowy parser na CV
<jacekowski> C
<jacekowski> i w locie bedzie wszystko parsowalo ladnie
<BlessJah> whoah
<BlessJah> ładnie
<jacekowski> chociaz zastanawiam sie nad modulem do apache
<BlessJah> lekkie zdemolowanie configa nie wystarcza?
<jacekowski> to nie ladne rozwiazanie
<BlessJah> bo?
<jacekowski> bo mi sie nie podoba
<BlessJah> no tak
<szymon_g> hm... tak sie zastanawiam- nie prosciej byloby przepisac na np pythona?
<jacekowski> ale chodzi o to ze uprawnienia musialbym wtedy zmieniac
<jacekowski> szymon_g: nie
<BlessJah> tego argumentu nie obalę
<BlessJah> szymon_g: najpierw trzeba pythona znać
<jacekowski> to tez
<jacekowski> C znam lepiej od pythona
<BlessJah> przyjmując założenie, że nie zna się żadnego języka, python byłby lepszy
<szymon_g> BlessJah, no, fakt. ale python "nieco" latwiejszy jest do nauczenia niz C, prawda ;)?
<BlessJah> tak
<jacekowski> szymon_g: eee, nie
<Bonio> moglby mi ktos pomoc z Xorg-iem?
<BlessJah> ale najlepszym językiem do tego typu rzeczy jest ten który znamy
<jacekowski> python jest napisany w C
<BlessJah> python jest dopiero na drugim miejscu
<szymon_g> BlessJah, +1
<szymon_g> jacekowski, no i?
<Bonio> na koncie root wpisuje X -config /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Bonio> czarny ekran
<jacekowski> ze trzeba znac i c i pythona zeby znac pythona
<Bonio> i nie sie nie dzieje ;/
<szymon_g> jak dla mnie- moglby byc nawet napisany w ASM; nie ma to znaczenia dla zwyklego uzera :)
<BlessJah> szymon_g: wiekszosc botow rozpoznaje chyba tak jak inkrementacja
<BlessJah> user++
<BlessJah> poza tym mam dziwnym trafem ignore na tutejszym bocie
<szymon_g> o.O
<jacekowski> BlessJah: zasluzyles
<BlessJah> czym niby?
<kklimonda> bah, Open Source days w Warszawie..
<kklimonda> patrząc na agendę to raczej Red Hat day ;)
<shpaq> akurat bardzo sympatyczna konferencja
<shpaq> sporo znajomych
<shpaq> jest z kim o pracy pogadać
<shpaq> fajne gadżety
<shpaq> i dobre żarcie [;
<kklimonda> shpaq: nie przeczę, ale nazwa nie pasuje ;)
<viperoo> witam
<szymon_g> zegnam
<viperoo> co taka cisza ?
<BlessJah> viperoo: takiego combosa nam popsułeś
<termi> bo komorosku napisal ""Jednoczymy się w imieniu całej Polski z narodem Japoni w bulu i w nadzieji na pokonanie skutków katastrofy"
<gtriderxc> :)
<viperoo> :)
<termi> a kaczynski je obiaty
<termi> :D:d
<viperoo> xD
<gtriderxc> najlepsze jest to ze wszyscy chce im omogac a pomoc im jest jak odpalanie virtualnej Windy na Linuksowej maszynie
<BlessJah> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Obiata
<BlessJah> te obiaty?
<BlessJah> od kiedy kaczyński jest bogiem?
<gtriderxc> obiata i++
<viperoo> :D
<termi> :)
<termi> wiesz jak to jest licza sie chęci
<termi> :)
<BlessJah> gdzie w ubuntu ustawiamy demony do odpalania przy roznych runlevelach?
<BlessJah> gdzies w gui to siedzi
<kklimonda> BlessJah: nigdzie
<kklimonda> BlessJah: możesz doinstalować narzędzie które potrafi konfigurować demony nie korzystające z upstarta
<BlessJah> kocham ubuntu!
<BlessJah> moze od razu przekompilowac jajko zeby dezaktywowac albo aktywowac demona?
<kklimonda> pft, jak przestaniesz być taką primadonną to poszukaj sobie na google ;)
<BlessJah> szukam
<BlessJah> ale nie mam przed soba ubuntu, pomagam przez jabbera
<kklimonda> BlessJah: jak coś jest w /etc/init.d/ to wyłączasz używając update-rc.d
<kklimonda> jak coś jest w /etc/init to w wersjach starszych niż natty edytujesz odpowiedni plik i na przykład wykomentowujesz całe start on
<kklimonda> w natty robisz echo manual |sudo tee -a /etc/init/usluga.override
<BlessJah> poddaje sie
<BlessJah> nie da sie tego zrobic w ubuntu przez jabbera
<kklimonda> jabber to marna namiastka shella
<BlessJah> tak
<BlessJah> mam do niego ładną przejściówkę
<marcin> hej, mam problem ... w Pidginie nie działa mi opcja "ukrycia kontaktów offline", a przed tem jakby zfuzjowało mi konto siostry i moje
<kklimonda> z siostrą uzywacie jednego konta w systemie?
<marcin> nie kklimonda, mam w Pidginie 2 konta, moje i siostry i przez przypadek raz się zfuzjowało i jakby scaliło, przez co właśnie chyba nie mogę ukryć kontaktów offline
<BlessJah> kklimonda: pigdin trzyma konta wszystkich userow razem???
<gtriderxc> Unhandled error
<gtriderxc> jakieś pomysły na tłumaczenie?
<BlessJah> tego jeszcze chyba nie bylo
<BlessJah> gtriderxc: nieobsługiwany błąd?
<BlessJah> gtriderxc: komunikaty błedow maja to do siebie
<kklimonda> BlessJah: wątpię, dlatego mnie opis zdziwił
<BlessJah> ze jak juz je przetlumaczysz to user moze miec problem zeby metoda copypaste znalezc pomoc w google
<gtriderxc> myślałem o tym kiedyś
<kklimonda> gtriderxc: nieoczekiwany błąd?
<kklimonda> ew. jaki jest kontekst?
<gtriderxc> ale to jakiś bajer do obsługi maca:)
<gtriderxc> Unhandled Inst proxy error (%d)
<gtriderxc> Unhandled SBServices proxy error (%d)
<Barthalion> marcin: Robi się osobne konta dla użytkowników, nie w Pidginie
<BlessJah> toto handled to od łapania błędów i wyjątków?
<kklimonda> gtriderxc: ja bym tego nie tłumaczył w ogóle
<gtriderxc> ok
<kklimonda> gtriderxc: jakbyś tego nie tłumaczył, to tylko utrudnisz szukanie w google (jak BlessJah mówi)
<gtriderxc> jasne
<gtriderxc> zostawiam
<marcin> nie potrzebnie mi tworzyć konto dla siory która wchodzi godzinę na tydzień, można chociaż ukrycie kontaktów"
<gtriderxc> przy okazji utrudniłem utrudnienie utrudniania innym utrudniaczom;)
<Barthalion> Ukrywasz albo wszystkie, albo wcale, proste
<gtriderxc> a co to jest fallback massage?
<gtriderxc> message
<gtriderxc> brzmi jak blue screeen trochę
<BlessJah> kontekst
<gtriderxc> Force Fallback Message to show
<gtriderxc> If enabled, the fallback message of the session (if present), will be displayed each time the session fallbacks.
<gtriderxc> to juz ostatnie dwa na dzisiaj
<gtriderxc> karmy na weekend nałapałem, z głodu nie zginę chyba;)
<BlessJah> error
<BlessJah> jakis error
<BlessJah> z tego co sie domyslam i widzialem w ubuntu chodzi o wiadomosc "Sesja trwala krocej niz 10 sekund, jesli jest to spowodowane bledem uruchom sesje awaryjna"
<BlessJah> czy cos z tego gatunku
<lisu> [R] [E]
<BlessJah> (.) (.)
<lisu> xD
<lisu> niples?
<BlessJah> geyes
<BlessJah> pervert
 * lisu reanimował baterie w liczniku :D
<Nerihsa> to teraz czas na mianownik :U
<witkoll> siemka :)) mam pytanie jest może ktoś z was zalogowany teraz na webinarium metodyinwi.................. itd ???
<Nerihsa> huh
<gtriderxc> :?
<mati75> re
<lisu> o/
<Dreadlish> re
<lisu>  o/
<Dreadlish> o elo lusi
<Dreadlish> lisu*
<winter> o/
<Dreadlish> o winter
<lisu> co tam nołlajfy slychac?
<Dreadlish> nic nołlajfie
<lisu> odpowiedź godna nołlajfa ;)
<bikstopa> yo nolajfy :D
<Dreadlish> elo bikstopa
<lisu> o/
<Dreadlish> japierdole
<Dreadlish> czy ja coś ściągam?
 * bikstopa testuje ten wynalazek http://allegro.pl/cena-szok-automat-chlebowy-uzywany-sprawny-i1502714254.html :D
<winter> \o/
<Dreadlish> fajna grzałka bik ;d
<bikstopa> niby uzywany. ale tak - sciagnalem folie ochronna z wyswietlacza. jak zaczal piec to zaczela smierdziec grzalka (przepalac sie [normalne przy przy 2-3 1 uruchomieniach])
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: :D
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> kurwa mać
<Dreadlish> komuś zaraz zapierdziele
<bikstopa> why? :D
<Dreadlish> 8kbs
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> ftp.slackware.pl i od razu 126kb/s
<Dreadlish> ;d
<Dreadlish> hojowa opero - gtfo
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> mamy initrd
<Dreadlish> teraz trza kernel
<nata> 1,820,000,000  < sex; 42,300,000 <miłość
<nata> wujek google jest nieczuły
<nata> :(
<Dreadlish> wujek google woli walić
<nata> wujek google to nie ciocia
<nata> :P
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> po co mi mysql w sekcji AP w slackware?
<wmp> hello
<wmp> zrobiłem sobie taką linię w debian/rules: install -m644 debian/nginx.pam debian/nginx/etc/pam.d/nginx
<wmp> no ale kurcze nie działa...
<Dreadlish> debian/rules?
<wmp> tak
<Dreadlish> że tak zapytam wtf is that?
<wmp> paczki
<Wizard> wmp: budujesz to ze zrodel?
<wmp> bo chcę aby plik debian/nginx.pam wrzucało po mi instalacji do /etc/pam.d/nginx
<wmp> Wizard: tzn? dpkg-buildpackage robie
<Wizard> no tak myslalem
<Wizard> no to nie wiem, kompilacja jest dla masturbantow
<Wizard> ;P
<Wizard> za to ja mam pytanie, moze bedziesz wiedzial
<wmp> musze sobie paczuszkę zrobić ;)
<wmp> hmm?
<Wizard> mam testinga, wlasnie sie zaciagaja aktualizacje, chcialem se gnome-shell dorobic, a jest w experimental
<Wizard> mnie jakos nie pasuje experimental do testinga
<Wizard> pewnie sie zaraz posklada, albo beda problemy z zaleznosciami
<Wizard> albo experimental je "rozwiaze" trwale i nieodwracalnie
<wmp> leje na debiana i jego repozytoria
<wmp> to jest taki burdel, że ja kocham...
<Wizard> czyli nie wiesz
<Wizard> ;)
<wmp> nie ;)
<wmp> dlatego ubuntu uzywam
<wmp> nawet na serwerach
<Wizard> debina ladnie wspiera powerpc
<Wizard> w przeciwienstwie do innych systemow :/
<wmp> a powerpc to architektura dla jakich procesorów?
<wmp> bo nawet nie kojarzę ;)
<Wizard> dla powerpc
<Wizard> niedys amigi i apple
<Wizard> dzisduze ibm i embedded
<Dreadlish> czyli coś czego nie moge nigdzie znaleść
<Wizard> Dreadlish: ?
<Dreadlish> ppc
<Dreadlish> ;d
<Wizard> aiksa sie zachcialo?
<Wizard> :>
<Dreadlish> w przyzwoitej cenie
<Dreadlish> tia
<Wizard> trafilem?
<Dreadlish> tia
<Dreadlish> x2
<Dreadlish> bo tak o to same iks osim szyść widze
<Wizard> no coz, ja nie lubie x86
<Dreadlish> no coż
<Dreadlish> nikt nie lubi x86
<Dreadlish> ale tanio wychodzi
<sihill> witam
<Wizard> Dreadlish: army sa tansze
<Wizard> i nie ma na nie malomiekkich okien
<Skrzyp> amd64 rlz
<Dreadlish> amd64 = x86 64bit version
<Wizard> czesc sihill
<Dreadlish> czyli next piece of shit
<Wizard> Skrzyp: z gowna bata nie ukrecisz, czy jakos tak
<Dreadlish> tak.
<Dreadlish> cisc jest do dupy
<Dreadlish> ale dobry risc kosztujke ;d
<Wizard> najpiekniejsze w tych wszystkich architekturach jest to, ze nie ma tam windows :)
<Wizard> i moge smialo powiedziec z duma: u mnie nie dziala
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> ja niestety
<Dreadlish> lap = x86, pc = x86, serw = x86, padaka = x86, router = MIPS, drugi router = MIPS
<Dreadlish> ale alphy, ppc ani mipsa nigdzie
<Dreadlish> i szkoda
<pawelpc> wiecie coś o tym? http://www.piotrbania.com/all/kon-boot/
<Wizard> Dreadlish: zoba, nowa architektura!
<Wizard> pawelpc!
<pawelpc> jaka architektura?
<Dreadlish> pawelpc: konboot działa
<Dreadlish> tyle powiem
<Dreadlish> ;d
<Dreadlish> ale naprawde jakiś aler by sie przydał
<Dreadlish> aleternatywa*
<Dreadlish> bo tak np. patrze nawet na pentiuma zwykłego to wydaje mi sie że to zupełnie co innego ;d
<Wizard> x86 powinny umrzec wraz z dosem :/
<Wizard> a nie straszyc
<foreste> pff ja mam x86
<foreste> i glu pot nie gadaj xd
<foreste> dobre stare amd sempron 2800+
<foreste> 6 latek ma ^^
<Dreadlish> mój 6latek akuratnie leży koło 486 :D
<Dreadlish> i robi to samo co ten drugi - leży
<foreste> a wszadzil bym intel core 64bit
<Dreadlish> wiesz no
<Dreadlish> ja zamieniłem semprona 2200+ na dwurdzeniowego pdc
<Dreadlish> (no innych nie ma)
<Dreadlish> i troszke dostał kopa d upe
<Wizard> ja zostaje na g4 ;)
<Dreadlish> ja nie mam miejsca
<Dreadlish> ani kasy ;d
<foreste> ale pcb do wymiany grafika ramy
<Dreadlish> trzeba sprzedać xeona
<Dreadlish> potem powoli wyprowadzić reszte
<Dreadlish> aż zostanie nam 4 kompy
<Wizard> uh
<foreste> jeden mozesz mi dac :P
<Dreadlish> wtedy pomyśle nad bajerancką półeczką pod kłapczaka
<Dreadlish> i sie zrobi dużo miejsca
<Dreadlish> wiesz no - najmocnieszy jaki mam na sell to 2x xeon 2,6ghz
<Dreadlish> tylko że waży 17kg :D
<foreste> poco wywalac jak mozna dac ;p
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> ale zule
<Wizard> mam lapka a amd64, zjebanym gniazdkiem od dysku i chyba zjebana matryca
<sihill> jest ktos kto ogarnia awk?
<Wizard> tu?!
<Wizard> chyba zartujesz?
<Wizard> :D
<foreste> Wizard: to mi daj ^^
<Wizard> ludzie, ktorzy tu przychodza zadko ogarniaja gnome
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> ja mam asusa bez baterii biosu i z zrąbanym gniazdem ładowania
<Wizard> a ten z awkiem wyjezdza
<Dreadlish> koszt gniazda 60zł (faszystowskie żydy)
<sihill> heh
<Dreadlish> koszt baterii 14zł (faszysty xx2)
<Wizard> sihill: co chcesz zrobic w tym awku?
<foreste> to zasdilacz przylutuje na stale ^^
<sihill> Wizard, pytanie czy moze awk czytac z zmiennej bashowej
<sihill> Wizard, tj czytam plik z logami WWW i chce poprzez AWK wyciac pierwsza linie a potem ja przekazac do host'a
<Bonio> mam pytanie do was ktora wg was przegladarka jest lepsza chrome czy midori?
<sihill> Wizard, *pierwsza kolumne
<Wizard> te kolumne w sensie?
<Wizard> umiem tylko wyciac ;P
<Wizard> a przekazac do hosta juz nie
<Bonio> pod wzgledem szybkosci dzialania i zajmowania zasobow systemu
<foreste>  Wizard poco placic za recyclimk jak mi mozesz dac ?
<foreste> xd
<Wizard> recycling?
<foreste> no
<Wizard> na razie to nie wiem gdzie jest
<sihill> Wizard, chodzi tylko i wylacznie o przekazanie na wejscie AWK zmiennej bashowej zaw. jedna linie logu
<sihill> Wizard, badz wywolanie z AWK polecenia host
<julek> a po co awk?
<Wizard> no to nie wiem :)
<Wizard> czesc julek
<foreste> jak padlina to hdd do pcta bede miec xd
<Wizard> ja bym to w javie napisal
<julek> czesc Wizard
<julek> a ja bym to w bashu napisal
<julek> sihill: co dokladnie chcesz zrobic?
 * lisu yawns
<foreste> lub przyjal plyte z cpu i ram grafe
<sihill> julek, mam plik z logiem WWW, ilestam linii. skrypt odczytuje poprzez petle while linie pliku i chce kazda linie przekazac do AWK aby wyciac wylacznie pierwsza kolumne z hostem i przekazac ja do polecenia "host"
<Wizard> skrypt odczytuje petla while?
<Wizard> skrypt w czym?
<sysek> .
<Wizard> wyciecie kolumny to awk '{ print $numerkolumny }'
<Dreadlish> ja bym poszukał nexusa =.=
<Dreadlish> fak
<Dreadlish> ma ktoś jakiś kontroler sata na sell ? :D
<sihill> Wizard wiem jak wyciac kolumne
<sihill> chodzi o sam fakt wrzucenia na wejscie AWK zmienna bashowa zaw. linie z logu
<sihill> awk: cannot open 89-72-194-151.dynamic.chello.pl (No such file or directory)
<sihill> jak podam na wejsciu zmienna to dodaje awk:cannot open...
<sihill> a i tak hosta pokazuje
<sihill> najwyzej obejde to poprzez plik tymczasowy zaw. linie z logu
<Enlik> echo "$ble" | awk …
<sihill> enlik kurwa ze tez na to nie wpadlem... najprosciej :D
<sysek> amerykanom dziekujemy kolejnej wojny !
<Wizard> kuwa, wpienia mnie ten experimental
<Wizard> pewnie teraz jakis czarnuch w stanach costam miesza
<sysek> Wizard: fuck it, use windows
<Wizard> sysek: fuck you, use knife
<sysek> Wizard: fuck yeah. let's drink mate.
 * julek sie spoznil...
<Wizard> ?
<julek> a nic:P
<julek> http://pastebin.com/wRG3CANT
<julek> ja cos takiego mialem w glowie, ale pewnie zle
<julek> przed done mozna sobie dopisac co tam trzeba
<julek> tzn. j=`echo $i | awk '{ print $1 }'`
<julek> i dalej mozna kombinowac z $j
<sihill> ano wlasnie julek
<sihill> poszlo
<sihill> glupi zapomnialem o potoku :D
<sihill> tzn nie wpadlem by go w skrypcie uzyc >.<
<julek> a wlasciwie to
<julek> http://pastebin.com/VvTrWtX3
<julek> bo z ciekawosci sprawdzilem...
<gtriderxc> qrde żeby w W7 zmienić kolor pulpitu, trzeba byc jakimś wyższym mistzrem magii
<gtriderxc> ale widzę, że temat "zmiana tapety windows 7" jest jednym z popularniejszych w googlu
<lisu> gtriderxc: wcale nie, trzeba być "adminem windowsowym"
<gtriderxc> qrde ja chce go tylko zaktualizowac i stawiam zaraz linucha
<gtriderxc> jak mam pracowac na kompie z windą, dostaję drgawek
<lisu> gtriderxc: tez tak mam
<lisu> x)
<gtriderxc> tylko szlak mnie czasem trfaia jak musze winde odpalić a tam mi wali jakis jasny kolor po oczach
<lisu> windowsy są ok, ale te do profesjonalnych zastosowań (czyt. serwer)
<gtriderxc> i chce tapete zmienic na czarną ale nie da się
<lisu> gtriderxc: co tapety sie nie da zmienic?
<gtriderxc> przekopałem już pół systemu  i żeby takiej pierdoły w googlach szukać to jakaś porażka
<lisu> klikaj prawym i zmieniaj tapete... to musi być takie proste
<gtriderxc> właśnie nie jest:)))))))))
<gtriderxc> http://windows7forum.pl/zmiana-tapety-w-windows-7-starter-rozwiazany-t-4720.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6kemkxq> (at windows7forum.pl)
<lisu> inaczej jakby takie niektóre lusery to zrobili
<gtriderxc> :)))))))))))))))))
<gtriderxc> qrde jak mozna komus utrudnic zmiane głupiej tapety
<lisu> e?
<gtriderxc> "Program STARTER WALLPAPER CHANGER załatwia sprawę. "
<gtriderxc> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<gtriderxc> no NIE!
<gtriderxc> mam instalować jakiś SYF na kompie zeby zmienic sobie z niebieskiego na czarny!!??????????!
<lisu> co kuxwa? zeby zmienić tapetę trzeba jakis program doinstalować?
<gtriderxc> przeciez to jakasd masakrfa!
<gtriderxc> NO!!!
<gtriderxc> na W7 Starter
<lisu> masochiści robili ten system
<gtriderxc> nie wiem czy na innych wersjac tez
<lisu> ja tam z profesionalem nie mialem problemu
<gtriderxc> ja mam to shit 7 z netbookiem
<kasiaswiderska> gtriderxc: na innych wersjach nie
<gtriderxc> i mi wali na niebiesko po moich otwartych od 7 rano oczach!
<gtriderxc> a może ja juz spie i mi się sni?!
<gtriderxc> przeciez to jakaś porażka!
<lisu> nawet ładnie chodził, dopóki sterowników do grafiki nie ściągnąłem. .... właśnie na wersję 32bit pod win7 .... wyjebało grafikę
<lisu> dlatego wywaliłem win7 w piz*u
<gtriderxc> zaraz robie reebota i stawiam cos z pendrive'a bo przeciez sie nie da
 * lisu wyciaga jakiegos kolekcjonerskiego filma
<lisu> cza isc "spac"
<lisu> czołem o>
<Stirlitz> "sperminator" zapewne
<Dreadlish> ta
<Dreadlish> ponoć na jedynce leci
<wich3r> Dobry wieczór ;)
<gtriderxc> nie no w7 mnie po prostu rozwala:)
<Dreadlish> porąbało kogoś
<Dreadlish> pingi po 1800 do onetu (normalnie ~18)
<gtriderxc> "Aby skopiować tuta plik potrzebne są uprawnienia admina. czy kontynuować" "Tak", zero oporu :)))
<gtriderxc> to jest polityka zaNIEbezpieczeń :))
<Stirlitz> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 7.379/11.264/17.699/2.566 ms
<Stirlitz> soa ;)
<gtriderxc> onet śmier... nie pachnie
<gtriderxc> reklamami
<Dreadlish> heh
<gtriderxc> a ja nadal nie wierzę
<Dreadlish> w co?
<gtriderxc> jak mozna zablokować komus zmiane tapety!
<Dreadlish> gdzue>
<gtriderxc> przeciez to jest totalne kretyństwo!
<gtriderxc> \
<Dreadlish> jest pewnie jakieś obejście ;d
<kasiaswiderska> gtriderxc: trzeba było nie kupować z takim systemem.
<gtriderxc> w Backdoors 7
<Dreadlish> windows jest za głupi żeby sie nie dało tego obejść
<gtriderxc> ja go nie qpiłe tylko dostałem
<kasiaswiderska> to zainstaluj coś innego
<Stirlitz> ech kupiłes wersje demo i masz pretensje
<gtriderxc> a nawet jak by był z profesionalem to i tak samego NTFSa na dysku nie zstawię
<gtriderxc> na szczesscie nie kupiłem:)
<gtriderxc> i na szczescie nie tesknie za Windami
<kasiaswiderska> gtriderxc: a możesz uruchomić więcej niż 3 aplikacje na raz?
<gtriderxc> ale rozwala mnie takie podejscie do sprawy
<gtriderxc> już patrzę...
<gtriderxc> tak mogę
<gtriderxc> odpaliłem z 10
<gtriderxc> i to bez GNOME Do :)
<gtriderxc> aż się spociłem:)
<Dreadlish> ja narazie jestem zmuszony
<gtriderxc> ale JAK MOŻNA!?!?!
<Dreadlish> widać że można
<kasiaswiderska> M$ może wszystko :)
<gtriderxc> długo teraz będę chodził i się pytał
<gtriderxc> ja rozumiem zeby painta ne bylo albo notatnika
<lukaszg> gtriderxc, potraktuj to jako "feature" ;)
<gtriderxc> ale zeby mi niebieska tapeta waliła?
<kasiaswiderska> Painta nie ma?
<gtriderxc> potraktuje to GRUBem:)
<gtriderxc> paint jest
<kasiaswiderska> Uff
<kasiaswiderska> a już myślałam
<gtriderxc> :)
<gtriderxc> sudo diabeu make pochUoń
<gtriderxc> i jeszcze mi sie łindow otworzył gdzie mi bezczelnie pisze, że mam sobie office kupić
<gtriderxc> dość na dzisja
<gtriderxc> szkoda pradu dla pasozyta
<gtriderxc> a nie. dysk się:)) dysk się :)))) dysk się :))))... defragmentuje :)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
<sysek> ;o
<Dreadlish> dysk sie zawalił
<kasiaswiderska> defra...? Co?
<gtriderxc> no wlasnie nie wiem:)))
<gtriderxc> ale niech pozna łaskę su. pozowlę mu skończyć;)
<kasiaswiderska> Ja prosta baba myślała, że na takim nowoczesnym systemie jak win 7 nie trzeba robić defragmentacji.
<gtriderxc> na NTFSie zawsze trzeba będzie
<gtriderxc> to kwestia systemu plików
<gtriderxc> a Microsoft uważa NTFS za idealny i nie zamierza zmieniac jak ostatnio przeczytałem
<kasiaswiderska> ależ ja tej procedury od wieków nie widziałam...
<gtriderxc> ja też:)
<gtriderxc> chociaż nie kłamię
<gtriderxc> jak komus stawiam XP to zawsze defre robię
<kasiaswiderska> przecież nikt tego już nie robi :) (ja robiłam na win Millenium ostatni raz :))
<gtriderxc> teraz chociaz tyle dobrego ze teoretycznie robi się sama
<gtriderxc> teoretycznie, bo "mądry" MS ustawia harmonogram na 1 w nocy:)
<gtriderxc> tak jak auto update na 3:)))
<kasiaswiderska> aa. To może dlatego laptop TŻ czasami tak dziwnie w nocy wyje...
<kasiaswiderska> Pewnikiem defragmentuje się.
<gtriderxc> ale moment... IE9 się zapalił
<gtriderxc> dobrze wystarczy na dzisija:)
<gtriderxc> muszę zrobić wakacje od M$ na następne kilka tygodni, dopoki ktos mnie nie poprosi o reinstalkę
<gtriderxc> 14GB mi ten pasożyt zajmuje!!
<PoKrAk_> a propo pasożytów jak zaradzić pod ubu z praca dysku przy pracy firefox
<PoKrAk_> rzeżbi jak oszalały jak ff odpalony
<Stirlitz> lec do biedronki
<Stirlitz> po ram
<PoKrAk_> ram jest ok
<PoKrAk_> 370 mega z 2 giga zajete cpu 70%
<Stirlitz> o jacie nieodpaliłeś iksów?
<Stirlitz> -/+ buffers/cache:       1155       2807
<PoKrAk_> xsy śmigaja
<PoKrAk_> e17 działa
<PoKrAk_> hmm ff zamkniety tylko chatzilla odpalona a hdd rzeżbi
<Stirlitz> jak w topie nie widać to może iotop, iostat itp
<PoKrAk_> czego nie widać ?
<PoKrAk_> avg-cpu:  %user   %nice %system %iowait  %steal   %idle
<PoKrAk_>           37,20   17,62   13,14    4,19    0,00   27,86
<PoKrAk_> ityle co nic
<jacekowski> PoKrAk_: jaki fs?
<PoKrAk_> ext4
<PoKrAk_> jakies ok 13 giga wolnego na dysku 80
<jacekowski> nie mogles jakiegos normalnego fs
<jacekowski> NTFS
<jacekowski> ext3
<jacekowski> reiser
<jacekowski> jfs
<jacekowski> a nie /dev/null
<PoKrAk_> bodajze takie domyslnie ubu dało
<jacekowski> to teraz hmm
<jacekowski> wlacz laptop_mode
<jacekowski> to pomoze troche
<jacekowski> ustaw czasy na bufory wyzsze
<jacekowski> i dirty background writeback level wyzej
<jacekowski> i vfs cache pressure mozesz troche obnizyc
<PoKrAk_> laplaptop-mode w jakiej paczce jest
<wmp> if ($(getconf LONG_BIT) = "32") then echo "ok"; fi
<wmp> dlaczgeo to nie dziala?
<qermit> a co to ma robić
<qermit> aa
<qermit> if [ $(getconf LONG_BIT) -eq e2 ] ....
<wmp> jesli polecenei zwroci 32, to pisze ok
<wmp> thx
<qermit> wmp: najprawdopodobniej pomyliles nawiasy
<qermit> albo tak
<qermit> if [ "$(getconf LONG_BIT)" == "32" ] ....
<wmp> if [ $(getconf LONG_BIT) -eq 32 ] then echo "ok" fi
<wmp> jakis skladak
<wmp> syntax error: unexpected end of file
<qermit> wmp: zapomniales o ; przed then
<qermit> o przed fi
<wmp> O
<wmp> thx
<qermit> if [ "$(getconf LONG_BIT)" ==  "64" ]; then echo "ok" ;fi
<qermit> ok
<qermit> wmp: leszcz
<wmp> qermit: znów coś najelabel: if [ $(getconf LONG_BIT) -eq 32 ]; then ARCH=i386 elif [ $(getconf LONG_BIT) -eq 64 ]; then ARCH=amd64 fi; echo $ARCH;
<wmp> dobra, dziala
<qermit> średnik
<qermit> leszcz
<qermit> ty, a co jezeli LONG_BIT będzie 23,5?
<wmp> nie moze byc
<qermit> a co jeżeli będzie
<wmp> to ma byc prosty skrypt
<wmp> jelsi bedzie
<wmp> to wywali bledy
<qermit> skrypt ci sie wysra
<qermit> dodaj jeszcze else ARCH=unknown
<wmp> to mi nie pomoze
<wmp> najwyzej wget nei zassie paczki
<wmp> iChuj
<PoKrAk_> hmm w etc default acpi-support nie mam enable_laptop_mode
<PoKrAk_> czy dopisanie styknie czy trzeba jeszcze doinstalowac  cos jeszcze
<qermit> `g ubuntu enable_laptop_mode
<Przekliniak> qermit: When should ENABLE_LAPTOP_MODE be set TRUE?: <https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/laptop-testing-team/2006-December/001060.html>
<PoKrAk_> ehh olacto dziś
<PoKrAk_> ostatni drink i spać jutro pomyśle co dalej
<PushUpek> jaki ostatni, godzina młoda ;D
<PoKrAk_> nie nerwuj mnie
<PushUpek> oj tam ;D
<PoKrAk_> qwa laptop mode tools jak chce zadac to acpi chce odinstalowac
<PoKrAk_> nic jutro jackowskiego pomecze co z tym porobic
<PoKrAk_> dysk mnie dobija juz 3 h rzeżi
<PoKrAk_> trza isc spac
<PoKrAk_> a jutro sniadanko i motorshow do zwiedzania
<PushUpek> heh auta + cycki, czego więcej chcieć ;]
<PoKrAk_> auta ok a skad cycki ??
<PoKrAk_> chyba ze CKM`a ze soba wezme
<PushUpek> nie ma hostess?
<PoKrAk_> no i nieletnia w domu zostawie
<PoKrAk_> PushUpek: nie wiem moze u kumpla na stoisku cos bedzie :D
<PushUpek> ;]
<PoKrAk_> PushUpek: masz wreszcie czas i normalna maszyne pod reką
<PushUpek> niep
<PushUpek> teraz mam jeszcze mniej czasu :/
<PoKrAk_> normalnie w morde i nozem
<PoKrAk_> PushUpek: chetnie zlecenie prrzyjme
<PushUpek> hehe
<PushUpek> niestety nie mam nic do odstąpienia ;]
<PoKrAk_> to co marudzisz
<PushUpek> czasami trzeba
<PoKrAk_> oki wyłanczam złoma bo dysk zagłusza mi telewizje
<PoKrAk_> nara
<PoKrAk_> soł long sakers
<gtriderxc> sudo shutdown -h now
#ubuntu-pl 2011-03-19
<qrq> Witam
<qrq> kasiaswiderska Fajny nick :)
<foreste> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJIa0XFQsvw
<kklimonda> o, popsuli forum.ubuntu.pl
<Enlik> …
<foreste> :>
<foreste> ja mintem mam problem na labku
<foreste> bo wylacza mi ekran nawet wtedy kiedy jest ustawione zeby nie wylaczal -.-
<Enlik> To ja ze na *pkp.pl coś obadam.
<Enlik> s/z/s/
<krzysztof> lol
<krzysztof> zhackowali forum.ubuntu.pl
<krzysztof> :D
<PushUpek> straszne ;D
<krzysztof> ciekawe na jakim OS stał ich serwer :D
<krzysztof> i to nie pierwszy raz się włamali
<krzysztof> drugi ;D
<firemark> dobrze ch*jom!
<firemark> to wszystko za to
<firemark> że nie chcieli mi kiedyś pomóc!
<krzysztof> a co, to ty ich zhackowałeś xD?
<PushUpek> ;]
<krzysztof> admin przez 1.30godz nawet backupu nie mógł przywrócić...
<krzysztof> ani chociaż indexu podmienić
<PushUpek> admin o tej porze śpi ;]
<krzysztof> niet
<krzysztof> "pracuje"
<krzysztof> gadałem z nim
<snaker1> witam
<snaker1> jak w szybki sposób przejść z sterownika sda na hda ?
<krzysztof> ?
<jedzsmalec> eh, kurwa
<krzysztof> co?
<jedzsmalec> i po co ja sie na tym ubuntkowym forum rejestrowałem kiedyś
<krzysztof> spoko sa backupy ;p
<jedzsmalec> ktoś hakuje ten szajs co tydzień, już w internecie pewnie ze trzydziesci moich haseł jest
<jedzsmalec> pierdolą mnie backupy.
<jedzsmalec> i tak nic tam nie pisze, i tak nic nie potrzebuje
<jedzsmalec> niech ginie :f
<krzysztof> hasła w md5 są
<krzysztof> xD
<jedzsmalec> i?
<krzysztof> no i
<krzysztof> no
<jedzsmalec> sądząc po tym co ile to pada, to stawiam, że jednak w plaintexcie
<jedzsmalec> albo conajmniej bez saltów.
<krzysztof> to vBulietyn jest
<PushUpek> md5 to słabe zabezpieczenie
<krzysztof> raczej md5 z saltem
<krzysztof> nie wiem
<jedzsmalec> no to dziesięć haknięć temu ktoś z sukcesem poprawił skrypty i teraz są bez saltów [;
<krzysztof> raczej nie
<jedzsmalec> eh, właściwie co za różnica
<kklimonda> snaker1: musisz przebudować kernel
<kklimonda> jedzsmalec: uważaj na język
<jedzsmalec> uważam, ma sie całkiem zacnie, dzięki za troske.
<jedzsmalec> tak abstrahując od tego, że trzecia rano jest i dzieci mimo wszystko śpią [;
<snaker1> kklimonda na ARCHU wystarczyło wygenerować plik init za pomocą mkinitcpio
<Enlik> jedzsmalec: nie, w Tibię łupią
<kklimonda> snaker1: w Ubuntu nie ma wkompilowanych starych sterowników w ogóle.
<jedzsmalec> tibia już nie jest modna.
<snaker1> jestem na Debianie
<Enlik> Nie wiem, nie znam się
<Enlik> No to w farmville :S
<snaker1> kompilacja na moim sprzęcie może trwać 5 godzin
<snaker1> po za tym nie jestem na nią przygotowany
<Enlik> Jak są źródła, to IMHO powinno się dać dokompilować potrzebne
<kklimonda> snaker1: a czemu chcesz zmieniać z sda na hda?
<kklimonda> libata raczej nie popełnia błędów przy konfiguracji dysków
<snaker1> dlatego szukam prostej metody - wyrzucienia ok 3 modułów (nie są one wkompilowane na stałe ,ponieważ widać je w lsmod)
<snaker1> i wkompilowania (niewiem jak np przez insmod albo coś takiego modułu do obsługi ATA /IDE)
<en0x> snaker1: jeszcze nudzisz? juz 3 dzien chyba
<kklimonda> snaker1: jeżeli są jako moduły to możesz pogrzebać w /etc/initramfs-tools/
<Enlik> O, beta nowej Opery - może naprawili kilka błędów...
<en0x> opera ssie
<Enlik> W ogólnym rozrachunku jest ok
<snaker1> już próbowałem przez update initram ,blacklistę itd
<snaker1> interesuje mnie rozwiązanie które DZIAŁA
<en0x> wez qfa przekompiluj kernel i nie truj dupy juz
<snaker1> powiedziałem że to trwa 5 godzin i nie jestem na to przygotowany
<kklimonda> snaker1: initramfs działa trzeba go tylko dobrze skonfigurować
<en0x> ta pprzez 3 dni nudzeni to bys go przekompilowal 40 razy
<jedzsmalec> od razu pięć godzin
<snaker1> 1 .gdzie dodać ,jak załodować sterownik /moduł dla ATA .2 Jak wywalić libata i 2 moduły z jego gałęzi
<snaker1> odpowiedzialne za obsługę Sata Scsi
<snaker1> niewiem czy dobrze to przedstawiłem
<snaker1> 2,3 polecenia i edycja jakiegoś pliku - taka odpowiedz mnie interesuje
<kklimonda> snaker1: jeżeli debian ma cały poprzedni podsystem w modułach to z użyciem update-initramfs to się da zrobić. Jeżeli ci się nie udaje, to nie dlatego, że się nie da a dlatego, że coś robisz źle.
<kklimonda> snaker1: na kanałach debiana będziesz miał większą szansę znaleść kogoś kto to zrobił i jest w stanie podać ci dokładne komendy.
<snaker1> angielskojęzycznych ...?
<snaker1> angielsko-języcznych ...?
<kklimonda> w większości
<snaker1> w jaki sposób podejżeć listę modułów w postaci drzewa ,hierarchicznie ?
<kklimonda> listę modułów załadowanych, czy dostępnych?
<snaker1> mogą być obie
<kklimonda> swoją drogą co oznacza hierarchicznie? Bo jeżeli chcesz dostać informacji o tym co od czego zależy to dunno
<snaker1> chyba już mam coś podobnego - modinfo
<snaker1> jest jakiś inny plik (poleceni) pokazujący konfiguracje obecnie działającego kernel ,oprócz pliku config z katalogu /boot/ ?
<kklimonda> a co jest złego z configiem z katalogu boot?
<snaker1> uwzględniający opcje włączone poprzez menuconfig
<kklimonda> czasem jest /proc/config chyba
<snaker1> odnoszący się do konfigu z menuconfig
<kklimonda> ale dystrybucje zazwyczaj nie włączają tego, bo dokładnie to samo jest w /boot/config-wersja
<en0x>  /proc/config is deprecated
<kklimonda> w /boot/config-wersja masz dokładną konfigurację kernela którego używasz
<snaker1> np chciałbym wiedzieć jakie opcje menuconfig są ustawione w obecnym kernelu...jak moge to sprawdzić
<snaker1> ?
<Enlik> en0x: a jest jakis sensowny zamiennik? Wlasnie statyczne pliki w /boot?
<en0x> no boot
<en0x> stary wiesz ile ja lat temu kernela kompilowalem?
<en0x> chyba jak wersja 2.6.18 byla ;d
<kklimonda> snaker1: załaduj sobie config z /boot do menuconfig (na przykład kopiując go do katalogu ze źródłami)
<Enlik> ;)
<snaker1> zrobiłem to - i doszedłęm do wniosku że chyba jest taki sam jak domyślny konfig (zmieniłem jego nazwę na .config)
<kklimonda> nie jest
<en0x> make oldconfig eh
<snaker1> np optymalizacja pod nazwę procesora była pod zupełnie inny
<snaker1> np optymalizacja procesora była pod zupełnie inny
<foreste> ja tam wejde na 2.6.38
<snaker1> zrobiłem screena jednego okna z menuconfig i porównałem z configiem domyślnym
<snaker1> ale jeden może nie być miarodajny
<snaker1> poza tym porównałem dwa pliki ----.config
<snaker1> chyba są identyczne
<foreste> lol
<snaker1> porównywałem kernel ściągniety przez apt-get z kernel.sources z kernel.org
<snaker1> tzn .config
<en0x> snaker1: wez chlopie odpusc i wroc na winde bo nie moge tego czytac
<foreste> fajnie forum wasze jest nasa xd
<snaker1> właśnie niewiem dlaczego są identyczne
<snaker1> i co to znaczy
<en0x> snaker1: albo idz i rtfm
<snaker1> że dwa pliki .config są takie same
<en0x> no kurwa jak maja 2 vanilla kernely maja nie byc takie same?!
<snaker1> to znaczy że pod tym względem automatyczna instalacja kernela wogóle nie uwzględniała konfiguracji takiej jak przez menuconfig
<en0x> ze co?!
<en0x> zdefinuj automatyczna instalacja
<en0x> zdefinjuj
<snaker1> ściągam przez apt-get i się instaluje
<snaker1> przez apt-get install
<snaker1> linux-image
<en0x> no i co to ma do make menuconfig?!
<en0x> bo nie rozumie
<snaker1> plik .config zawiera konfiguracje taką jak w menuconfig tak ?
<en0x> czy ty rozumiesz instalowanie pakietow przez apt-get a kompilowanie ich recznie?
<en0x> roznice miedzy deb a src?
<foreste> o kklimonda spi xd
<snaker1> mówię o menuconfig
<kklimonda> foreste: ie śpię, patrzę jak mi się zapytania do bazy robią ;)
<foreste> forum lezy to ostro xd
<snaker1> nie chce poruszać tego tematu bo nie mam o nim większego pojęcia
<en0x> to idz czytac
<foreste> ktos wam w ftp wlasl
<kklimonda> foreste: nie mi
<foreste> z
<kklimonda> foreste: wiesz swoją drogą co się stało dokładniej?
<kklimonda> bo jakoś pod wieczór jak na forum zajrzałem to było info, że przewidywany jest atak.. ;)
<foreste> lol
<foreste> ja nie mam nic wspolmego z tym  ;]
<Enlik> kklimonda: ktoś groził czy coś?
<krzysztof> no grozili
<kklimonda> Enlik: nie mam pojęcia - ja z forum nic osobiście nie mam do czynienia, poza napisaniem posta czy dwóch ;)
<Enlik> ;)
<krzysztof> maila dostali że niedługo forum zostanie zhackowane
<snaker1>   czy instiej gdzieś tłumacznie pomocy z menuconfig ?
<krzysztof> a później buch. i forum leży
<foreste> ja wiem jak
<Enlik> Aha, takie coś
<foreste> indexphp jest zmieniony napewno
<krzysztof> nie do końca
<krzysztof> dodali rewrite do konfiga
<foreste> ;/
<en0x> ale przezywacie ;D
<Enlik> Kurde, nic nie widze w cache google, a ciekaw jestem
<kklimonda> en0x: wiesz, zawsze dobrze wiedzieć czy trzeba już hasło zmieniać ;)
<krzysztof> enlik: ale czego jesteś ciekaw? jak wyglądało zhackowane forum?
<en0x> ja tam uzywam randomowe 20 znakowe
<Enlik> krzysztof: kklimonda napisal, ze to bylo pisane na foru, info o tym
<foreste> wada adminow ze daje krotkie hasla
<en0x> foreste: do serwa?
<foreste> no
<Enlik> tyłek.7
<kklimonda> foreste: wątpię by ktoś po prostu zgadł hasło
<krzysztof> xD
<en0x> dlatego wiesz jakie jest najlepsze zabezpieczenie?
<foreste> i po 2
<en0x> np u nas w robocie bazujemy wszystko na pub keyach
<Enlik> Hasło + ssh
<en0x> no ale jak klucz ktos dup to to samo
<Enlik> s/ssh/klucz/
<foreste> wiekszosc admimow uzywa windows ;d
<en0x> co nie zmienia faktu ze klucz imho jest bezpieczniejszy
<kklimonda> en0x: dlatego klucz się zabezpiecza hasłem
<en0x> mozna
<Enlik> Klucz bez hasla FTW
<en0x> nie lubie hasel do kluczow ;D
<Enlik> Wygodny
<foreste> i mozna trojana puscic
<krzysztof> z/w
<en0x> klucz + firewall z ktorych hostow mozna sie laczyc na ssh ftw!
<en0x> http://www.sadistic.pl/pani-basia-wyjasnia-sprawe-tragedii-smolenskiej-vt71760.htm hahaha
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4acasby> (at www.sadistic.pl)
<foreste> administracja powinna to zglosic na policje
<krzysztof> test dochodzi?
<foreste> i dac ip tego co grzebal w serwie
<foreste> no
<kklimonda> foreste: a to problem IP schować?
<kklimonda> foreste: głupi tor + darmowy shell i IP nic nie da
<foreste> ;/
<foreste> zresta
<Enlik> Ale mozliwe ze z jednym się lekko machnęli - być może chcieli zablokować też stronę główną serwisu przez index.html, aona wyśw. się poprawnie ;p
<Enlik> Chyba że nie
<foreste> w styczniu wycieklo nam 300 kont -.-
<krzysztof> kto chce screena z notką że niedługo będzie zhackowane forum :D? dla tych co niewidzieli http://i.imgur.com/GxoFj.png
<krzysztof> *nie widzieli
<Enlik> o_____O
<Enlik> Notka od aministracji, wczesniej myslalem, ze ktos sobie posta napisal
<Enlik> krzysztof: ale nie GIMP-ed? ;)
<krzysztof> nie ;)
<krzysztof> chcesz to się mario spytaj ;p
<Enlik> Jest nawet przez cache
<krzysztof> mario nie wykazuje zbytniego zainteresowanie sprawą :/ ...
<krzysztof> nawet indexu nie chciał zmienić
<krzysztof> chyba że hakierzy dostęp do serwera odcieli
<kklimonda> jest 4 w nocy
<krzysztof> też prawda
<krzysztof> :D
<krzysztof> ale siedzi przy kompie :D
<kklimonda> pewnie zbiera logi
<krzysztof> i tak już od godziny 1:07 :D
<foreste> krzysztof:
<foreste> masz kontakt z mario ?
<krzysztof> tak
<foreste> gg ?
<krzysztof> ...
<krzysztof> jabber
<foreste> to daj :>
<krzysztof> hmm... :>
<foreste> moze pomoge ;d
<krzysztof> a co, zhackowałeś forum :D?
<foreste> bo hamstwo roi sie ;/
<foreste> nie -.-
<krzysztof> mówisz masz ;p
<foreste> thx
<foreste> mam nadzieje ze pomoge :)
<krzysztof> foreste jesteś tu jeszcze ;p?
<foreste> no
<krzysztof> to czemu nie odpowiadasz na priva?
<en0x> no
<en0x> sciaglem se pdfa ktorego szukalem z godzine w koncu
<foreste> to nie wlam ;d
<foreste> dobre wiesci
<kklimonda> a co?
<foreste> to nie wlam tylko admini celowo dali ;d
<foreste> zmiana skryptu forum ;d
<kklimonda> aby się zabezpieczyć przed włamem? ;)
<foreste> to trick marketingpwy ;d
<kklimonda> to by był trick marketingowy na miarę informacji, że gog zwija interes
<kklimonda> szczególnie w świetle poprzednich włamów ;)
<foreste> wskazowka
<krzysztof> ło żesz k.
<foreste> ogladaj obrazek od lewej do prawego i na odwrot
<krzysztof> widzę
<krzysztof> foreste, byłeś w to zamieszany :D?
<foreste> nie
<foreste> ale admin pekl xd
<kklimonda> no to marny pomysł
<foreste> ci nic mu niemow xd
<krzysztof> ale co
<krzysztof> a ja się na tym 4 godz zastanawiałem
<krzysztof> KURR
<kklimonda> heh
<foreste> xd
<en0x> eee
<foreste> ja kazdego lamie xd
<en0x> na wkleju to samo robilismy jak nowa wersje dawalismy
<en0x> :D
<foreste> wiedza xd
<foreste> oo
<en0x> http://wstaw.org/w/a/ ;]
<foreste> zapytam ile kosztuje kupno vb
<krzysztof> kurde
<krzysztof> to było takie proste
<krzysztof> a ja zmarnowałem 4 godziny przed kompem
<jedzsmalec> na? :f
<krzysztof> szukanie odpowiedzi xD
<foreste> forum bedzie na phpbb3
<kklimonda> a co, nie stać ich już na vb?
<foreste> jest problem z licecjami
<krzysztof> phpbb3 rulez ;p
<foreste> tzn vb
<kklimonda> foreste: nie ma problemu z licencjami - na licencję albo cię stać albo nie ;)
<foreste> wprowadzilo abonament
<foreste> nie kupujesz raz
<kklimonda> no
<foreste> tylko co jakis czas placisz
<foreste> ok 200 dolcow xd
<kklimonda> no ale to logiczne, w tej cenie dostajesz aktualizację
<foreste> admin mowi ze chce miec forum na opensource
<kklimonda> i wybrał phpbb, które ma tragiczną opinię?
<foreste> no
<krzysztof> pff tragiczną opinię?!
<krzysztof> korzystałeś kiedyś z tego?
<krzysztof> jest fajne
<en0x> heh cos nowa bete chrome na maka zrypai
<en0x> zrypali
<foreste> ja preferuje smf2 :)
<kklimonda> krzysztof: jest super, a jak dodasz parę modów to cię admini serwera na którym to hostujesz normalnie uściskają
<foreste> chrome siux
<en0x> sam siuxujesz
<en0x> :(
<krzysztof> kklimonda: szczególnie admini dedyka :>
<foreste> phpbb3 ?
<kklimonda> krzysztof: ostatnio narzekali, że im serwer cienko ciągnie ;)
<foreste> kklimonda:
<foreste> phpbb3 jeszcze da lyknac
<foreste> ale phpbb by przemo nie ;d
<foreste> mi wycieklo 300kont przez ten ser -.-
<foreste> dalem smf2
<foreste> i botow niema ;d
<foreste> jak beda to nie wejda ;d
<foreste> bo konta aktywuje administrator
<kklimonda> tak to można zrobić na forum dla znajomych
<foreste> zaklada kolo x konto
<foreste> idzie domnie email ze jest nowy user
<foreste> werefikuje ip i email
<foreste> jak bot tzn tresci reklamy to odzucam
<jedzsmalec> ale jesteś fajny.
<en0x> idz jedz smalec
<foreste> http://www.giveawayoftheday.com/
<foreste> uwielbiam to
<foreste> dzieki nim mam paragon hard manager 09
<foreste> za free
<foreste> tzn nie warez !!
<foreste> http://bezplatny.net/
<foreste> tez super :P
<krzysztof> a ja widziałem nowe forum ;p
<krzysztof> :D
<foreste> jak ?
<foreste> :<
<krzysztof> krok 1. znajdź ubuntu.pl/magicznaścieszka
<krzysztof> znalazłem
<krzysztof> krok 2.
<krzysztof> znajdź błąd w konfiguracji nginxa, który pozwala ominąć http password request
<krzysztof> krok 3.
<krzysztof> enjoy xD
<krzysztof> udało mi się
<krzysztof> ale mario i tak usunął pliki bo migracja się nie udała
<krzysztof> ale nic specjalnego to nie było
<krzysztof> phpbb3 + prosilver
<foreste> admin poszedl spac :)
<foreste> na chwile xd
<krzysztof> ?
<krzysztof> na chwile?
<krzysztof> admin poszedł spać tylko na chwile?
<foreste> no
<krzysztof> na jak długą chwilę?
<foreste> to mi nie powiedzial xd
<krzysztof> idę spać, i tak już przez mario 4 godziny życia zmarnowałem ;p
<krzysztof> postaram się tu wpaść jutro
<krzysztof> papa
<foreste> narq
<sysek> .
<qrq> Witam
<gtriderxc> 8
<qrq> Używam debiana rolling release z testing repository już ponad miesiąc , myślałem że coś zacznie się sypać a tu nic
<Barthalion> Przykro nam :(
<qrq> To poczekam jeszcze  następne klika miesiący :D
<qrq> W sumie wszystko działa tak jak na ubuntu
<Barthalion> Znaczy wcale?
 * Barthalion ruuuunz
<mati75> qrq: ja 2 lata używam unstable i raz się tylko sypnęło
<qrq> mati75 Hmm
<qrq> mati75 z update'ami?
<mati75> qrq: codziennie
<qrq> A co się sypneło?
<qrq> Zakładam że
<qrq> Baza danych :D
<mati75> nie
<mati75> jakas pierdółka
<qrq> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rc3jMoFJrBQ&fmt=18
 * sysek ziew glosno
<qrq> :D
 * sysek @ 382. Queens of the Stone Age - [Songs for the Deaf #05] The Sky Is Fallin'
<wujtruj> forum hacked?
<sysek> wujtruj: да
<wujtruj> ;d
<qrq> sysek Joy Division :D
<sysek> lolnie
<qrq> sysek Joy Division - Day of Lords
<sysek> co to za smut?
<qrq> O holokauście to jak ma być wesoło? :)
<sysek> nei wiem, po co mi smut z rana?
<sysek> bedzie walka w Libii
<Barthalion> sysek: skaj ys folin wtf
<sysek> i oczywiscie polacy beda liza dupe, ale tym razem franzucow
<qrq> sysek http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYaN2w6rcgk&fmt=18
<sysek> tym pierdolonym zdrajcom
<sysek> BOZE
<sysek> CO TO JEST ZA KRAJ
<sysek> qrq: wole swoja muzyke
<qrq>  sysek :)
<sysek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQuz-B_0IuM
<sysek> <3
<qrq> WTF
<qrq> sysek Dlaczego tak przejmujesz się losem naszego kraju?
<sysek> bo to moj kraj ?
<sysek> bo w zyje, w nim sie wychowalem?
<sysek> bo to moja ojczyzna ?
<sysek> (zalecialo nacjonalizmem)
<qrq> sysek Tak powinno być.
<qrq> sysek Ale tak nie jest
<sysek> ten kraj upada
<sysek> sam w sobie
<sysek> to co robi ci ludzie, jes gorsze od komunizmu
<qrq> sysek Pierwsze podziękuj mediom :)
<sysek> media
<sysek> to jest jedno wielkie skupowisko gowno
<qrq> :D
<sysek> ich propagadna jest po prostu zenujaca
<sysek> a ta ci ludzie
<sysek> te moje pokelenie
<qrq> sysek Ale działa , prosty mechanizm rządzi w Polsce oglądalnością
<qrq> Sensacja
<sysek> to pokolenie alernatywy, jakis gowien i cwaniarstwa
<sysek> zadnych abmicji, zadnych marzen
<sysek> tylko kasa, cwaniarstwo, gowniarstwo
<qrq> A wcześniej tak nie było?
<qrq> :)
<sysek> cholera go wie
<sysek> a moze za czasow socjalizmu ludzie mieli jakies perpektywy
<sysek> moze mieli marzenia, jakies nie wiem
<sysek> a teraz? placisz miliardy za studia
<qrq> Osobiście mam gdzieś to gdzie podąża społeczeństwo
<qrq> Bo wiadomo gdzie podąża.
<sysek> powinno tak byc, ze powinno przyjmowac wszystkich na studia
<sysek> i wywalac tych ktorzy sienie ucza
<mati75> sysek: a tak nie jest?
<qrq> Najłatwiej jest narzekać.
<sysek> mati75: nie, teraz masz pokazac na maturze, ze jestes zajebisty, masz milaird %
<qrq> Trzeba samemu zapieprzać a resztę mieć w pupie.
<qrq> I tyle.
<sysek> qrq: i tak wlasnie robie, tylko czasami ludzi powrzucac ludziom
<qrq> Szkoda tylko że niektórzy często nie mają gdzie zapieprzać :)
<SimonPHOENIX> enviroments mi nie dzialaja w apache2
<sysek> qrq: ano to prawda.
<sysek> czlowiek chetny do pracy, a pracy brak, albo rozdajesz ulotki
<qrq> 120 tys. urzędasów zatrudniło PO od czasów gdy objeli rząd.
<qrq> sysek Teraz już nawet na ulotki ludzie zapisują się na cały rok szkolny.
<qrq> :D
<sysek> qrq: :|
<qrq> Poważnie.
<sysek> zenada
<qrq> Ale "najśmieszniejsze" są urzędy pracy
<qrq> U mnie np już teraz wogóle nie wysyłają ludzi na kursy
<qrq> Bo już w marcu nie mają kasy :D
<qrq> Siedzą tam , kserują i piją kawkę :)
<qrq> Piękna robota :)
<qrq> Jeszcze klika lat i się im skończy.
<qrq> Ale to jeszcze nic :)
<qrq> Państwo Polskie wydaje 13 miliardów rocznie na szamanów i ich rytuały.
<qrq> I ich nauczanie.
<qrq> Co daje nam
<qrq> Około 300 zł rocznie haraczu od każdego :)
<qrq> Zle mówię
<qrq> 13 milionów dziennie.
<qrq> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mS-hjNH5sdo&fmt=18
<jacekowski> 13 milionow to jest nic
<qrq> Dziennie to mało? :D
<jacekowski> tak
<jacekowski> to nie tam pieniadze znikaja
<qrq> Wiem
<jacekowski> w polsce znika miliard dziennie
<jacekowski> ponad
<jacekowski> takie 13 milionow to jest nic
<qrq> Na co najwięcej?
<jacekowski> wszystko
<jacekowski> lapowki i haracze
<SimonPHOENIX> modul mam enabled ten env ale mi to nie dziala, co robic_
<jacekowski> ale, z drugiej strony za 13 milionow dziennie przez kilka lat mielibysmy gotowe autostrady
<jacekowski> ide wstaje i zawoze samochod na tego mota
<jacekowski> jak mi sie do tych amortyzatorow teraz przywali to sie wkurze
<jacekowski> bo calego macphersona nie bede rozbieral bo nie mam sciskow zeby potem zlozyc
<kasiaswiderska> qrq: dzięki...
<qrq> kasiaswiderska ha ha jaki refleks :D
<kasiaswiderska> qrq: dopiero przyszłam.
<qrq> :)
<qrq> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRLZk2Rik0
<qrq> Nie to :)
<qrq> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRLZk2Rik0c&fmt=18
<qrq> Mam nadzieję że mnie tu nikt nie zbanuje :D
<wat_de_fak> kto do łysej piczy h4x0rnął forum
<wat_de_fak> http://ubuntu.pl/index.html#
<kasiaswiderska> wat_de_fak: no przecież się podpisali.
<wat_de_fak> prócz ziomka nasa nikogo więcej nie znam/nie słyszałem
<krakers> kasiaswiderska: masz chłopaka? ^^
<kasiaswiderska> krakers: a co, książkę piszesz?
<qrq> krakers Nie ma , sprawdziłem na fb.
<kasiaswiderska> qrq: LOL
<qrq> kasiaswiderska :D
<krakers> qrq: ja znalazłem na fb, grono i jeszcze kilku innych :P sporo okruszków zostawiła w necie
<kasiaswiderska> krakers: tyle, że to nie ja.
<qrq> http://bastet-milo.jogger.pl/
<qrq> :)
<krakers> qrq: thx
<krakers> "Cześć, mam na imię Kasia i mam alergie na białko mleka krowiego" LOL
<krakers> to się nazywa "nietolewrowanie laktozy" a nie "alergię na mleko krowie" ·_·
<kasiaswiderska> krakers: taki jesteś mądry? Może sprawdzisz jednak?
<kasiaswiderska> alergia na _białko_
<kasiaswiderska> laktoza to cukier...
<krakers> hmm... to nici z połyku...
<qrq> ?
<qrq> Popierdoliło kogoś?
<qrq>  kasiaswiderska To nie było do Ciebie
<krakers> qrq: que?
<qrq>  kasiaswiderska Dlaczego na innych stronach jesteś zapisana pod innym imieniem?
<kasiaswiderska> qrq: a czemu nie?
<qrq> :)
<kasiaswiderska> qrq: używam dwóch imion na co dzień :)
<mati75> kasiaswiderska: cześć bocie
<qrq> Na anonimowości Ci nie zależy? :)
<sysek>  /me @ 382. Queens of the Stone Age - [Songs for the Deaf #05] The Sky Is Fallin'
<sysek> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
<sysek> spacja
<kasiaswiderska> qrq: od kiedy jesteś anonimowy w sieci?
<qrq>  kasiaswiderska Nigdy , ale dobrze wiesz o co mi chodzi :)
<qrq> kasiaswiderska Ty nie znasz moich znajomych , i nie masz z nimi kontaktu :)
<qrq> kasiaswiderska Nie wiesz gdzie mieszkam
<kasiaswiderska> qrq: ale ciężko byłoby mi się dowiedzieć? Wszystko się da.
 * sysek @ 493. Rage Against the Machine - [The Battle of Los Angeles CD1 #01] Testify
<sysek> <3
<krakers> qrq: zaiste anonimowość najważniejsza, zwłaszcza gdy się na blogu ma kontakt xmpp podpisany imieniem i nazwiskiem... {katarzyna.swiderska@jabber.org}
<sysek> :O
<sysek> O:
<jacekowski> to moze byc pseudonim
<jacekowski> albo cos
<Barthalion> Sceniczny?
<sysek> ano
<kasiaswiderska> krakers: a czy ja jestem anonimowa?
<sysek> przyklad polscy pisarze w czasach zaborow
<kasiaswiderska> krakers: czy ja się ukrywam?
<sysek> Boleslaw Prus np :>
<qrq> Róbta co chceta :)
<krakers> sysek: tyle że oni byli pod zaborem :) to mieli się czego bać jak pisali o wyzwoleniu i czasach przedzaborowych
<sysek> krakers: ale to nie zmienia faktu, ze w dzisiejszych czasach tez tak mozna robic :D
<karmelek> re
<krakers> sysek: mało praktycznie i zapomniane, w dzisiejszych czasach przy tak ogromnej dominacji języków obcych czy też skrótów werbalnych bardziej popularne są zabawy znakami, dla tego nick daje w miarę dużą anonimowość i możliwość modyfikacji
<sysek> e tam.
<kasiaswiderska> a ja myślałam, że nick daje pozorne poczucie anonimowości dzieciom neostrady...
<qrq> :)
<sysek> wypraszam sobie, ja mam upc
<sysek> :P
<krakers> kasiaswiderska: ta... jest mniej anonimowy niż pozostawianie informacji o sobie na różnych ogólnie dostępnych stronach...
<krakers> i pozostawianie swojego kontaktu xmpp ogólnie dostępnego...
<mati75> krakers: mój xmpp też nie trudno znaleźć
<kasiaswiderska> krakers: i co? I co z tego, że jest ogólnodostępny?
<sysek> moj tez
<sysek> ;D
<kasiaswiderska> krakers: może ja nie wierzę w anonimowość?
<mati75> anonimości nie ma
<krakers> kasiaswiderska: biorąc pod uwagę złośliwość i możliwości tego protokołu można cię łatwo zlokalizować choćby pidginem podającym IP, stronką do IP mniej więcej ukazującą twoje położenie, możliwość multispamu itd
<mati75> znaleźć kto pod jakim ip siedzi to 5 minut
<krakers> oczywiście anonimowość nie istnieje tylko aż mnie korci jak ktoś tak niemumyślnie pozostawia informacje o sobie, zboczenie zawodowe może... nie wiem nie wnikam
<kasiaswiderska> proszę cię. Skąd jestem można zwyczajnie na blogu przeczytać.
<Mhrok> Najważniejsza jest kontrola nad tym, co się udostepnia. A ile tego jest to jużinna sprawa :)
<Mhrok> Tak w ogóle to dzień dobry :)
<kasiaswiderska> krakers: dlaczego nieumyślnie?
<krakers> bo nikt normalny umyślnie nie zostawia tyle informacji w sieci o sobie, ni chuba że dzieci neostrady
<Mhrok> Własnie chyba tutaj jest to w pełni świadomy proces...
<kasiaswiderska> krakers: ile to informacji? O matko, imię nazwisko - na firmowej stronie jeszcze telefon i adres firmy....
<kasiaswiderska> straszne.
<kasiaswiderska> Nie daj borze znajdziesz moją firmę, to straszne będzie... bo nie będzie anonimowa.
<sysek> kasiaswiderska: boze*
<kasiaswiderska> sysek: borze.
<sysek> o boshe
<sysek> o tak lepiej
<sysek> :D
<krakers> pro ort
<Wizard> krakers: "borze" jest zupelnie po polsku
<TheNumb> Dajcie jej spokój, nie macie co robić ._.
<Wizard> krakers: wołacz od "bór"
<krakers> Wizard: bór, tak, ale kontekst nakazywał by Boże
<Wizard> cii
<Wizard> cześć, btw
<Wizard> huh o_O
<bastetmilo> krakers: zadowolony? Nie drażni cię już moja nie-anonimowość?
<krakers> niezadowolony, szukałbym teraz powiązań i analogii czemu Bastet która jest jakby nie patrzeć boginą miłości i płodności, przedstawiana jako kot lub kobieta z głową kota ale tu wiadomo, kocia mama, swoją drogą dobry nick
<TheNumb> :3
<bastetmilo> krakers: to jeszcze rozgryź drugą część. I zdradź co znalazłeś.
<krakers> bastetmilo: ło kurna, Rycerzy Zodiaku oglądała... ·_-
<TheNumb> `seel Stirlitz
<TheNumb> `seen Stirlitz
<Przekliniak> TheNumb: Stirlitz was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 11 hours, 14 minutes, and 35 seconds ago: <Stirlitz> jak w topie nie widać to może iotop, iostat itp
<TheNumb> ;f
<Wizard> z czymś mi się milo kojarzy
<TheNumb> Wizard: http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wenus_z_Milo ?
<krakers> Wizard: Wenus z Milo
<Wizard> no też
<Wizard> aaa, w moim rodzinnym mieście był taki sklep papierniczy duży. nazywał się właśnie milo
<krakers> lol
<Wizard> milo - linux bootloader on alpha axp
<Wizard> trza przeszukać słowniki
<Wizard> po angielksu - chba sorgo
<Wizard> chyba*
<Wizard> po włosku neapolitańsku - jabłko, jabłoń
<Wizard> po serbsko-chorwacku - chyba jeleń
<Wizard> po słoweńsku - mydło
<placki4ever> Aż mi się wierszyk przypomniał rosyjski o mydle.
<Wizard> a, nie jeleń tylko "miło"
<Wizard> placki4ever: dawaj
<placki4ever> Jak znajdę stary podręcznik, to zapodam fonetycznie.
<NE555> placki4ever: cyrylicą
<Wizard> dajesz cyrylicą ;P
<sysek> no
<sysek> :D
<Wizard> tow. sysek, wy mówicie po rosyjsku?
<NE555> oho, szef idzie
<Wizard> o_O
<TheNumb> Się obsrał :P
<Wizard> się pulpit zmienia, a nie okno zamyka
<sysek> Wizard: да, я умею чут чут по-русский ;)
<placki4ever> Cyrylicą wam nie napiszę bez restartu X'ów, jestem na Puppy Linuksie.
<Wizard> na czym?
<Wizard> :D
<placki4ever> Puppy Linux
<TheNumb> To jeden z wynalazków który bazuje na buntu?
<Wizard> niee
<Wizard> puppy jest chyba starszy
<Wizard> to jest jakieś mini distro
<Wizard> działa chociaż? placki4ever ?
<placki4ever> Nie bazuje, ale  chyba Lucid Puppy może instalować .deb z repo Ubuntu
<placki4ever> Działa, działa. Po angielsku, ale mi to tam nie robi różnicy.
<placki4ever> Nawet moja karta wifi działa.
<placki4ever> Na Lubuntu musiałam mieć dostęp do internetu, żeby zainstalować sterowniki do internetu....
<TheNumb> placki4ever: bo masz jakiegoś broadcoma czy coś :P
<placki4ever> Mam broadcoma.
<placki4ever> Mam stery do ndiswrappera, ale nie chciały działać.
<placki4ever> W dodatku grub mi się popsuł.
<Wizard> ja mam broadcoma i sterowniki były w repo debiana
<Wizard> a ndiswrapper na tym kompie w ogóle nie działa
<placki4ever> Ta, w repo. Ściągaj z repo bez internetu...
<Wizard> no po kabelku
<Wizard> ;)
<placki4ever> Heh.
<Wizard> albo na drugim kompie
<TheNumb> Wizard: gorzej jak kabelka nie ma :P
<Wizard> no to gorzej
<TheNumb> Ewentualnie można wiadrem łapać pakiety z powietrza.
<placki4ever> Gorzej jak bateria popsuta, a router jest w takim miejscu, że laptopa do prądu nie podłączysz.
<Wizard> dlatego projektując sieć w domu uwzględniłem opcję "kabelek"
<Wizard> ;)
<TheNumb> Wizard: :O
<Wizard> bastetmilo: trafiłem z czymś?
<placki4ever> Dobra, ja wracam po restarcie X'ów i wam wkleję ten wierszyk, jeśli chcecie.
<Wizard> chcemy chcemy
<bastetmilo> Wizard: jasne - od Wenus.
<Wizard> a to ktoś przede mną powiedział
<Wizard> Wenus to grecka, czy rzymska?
<Wizard> bo już nie pamiętam :P
<Wizard> rzymska chyba
<bastetmilo> Hm. Rzymska. Grecka jest Afrodyta.
<Wizard> ah, nie mogłem sobie przypomnieć Afro Edyty
<bastetmilo> :)
<placki4ever> Мама мыла Милу мылом   Мила мыло не любила
<placki4ever> Ech, na ubuntu było 100x łatwiej takie coś napisać.
<Mhrok> Pytanko, czy da się w debianie/ubuntu dodać z innego repoztyorium tylko jeden pakiet?
<Mhrok> bo chciałbym zaktualizować javę, i nie mam jak tego zrobić
<bastetmilo> placki4ever: a teraz przetłumacz :)
<Wizard> mama myła Miłę mydłem, Miła mudła nie lubiła
<placki4ever> Chyba tak.
<placki4ever> Ja już nie pamiętam.
<placki4ever> W każdym razie chodzi o to, żeby to przeczytać jak najszybciej :P
<TheNumb> placki4ever: z jakiegoś konkretnego powodu zrezygnowałeś z buntu? :P
<placki4ever> Wkurzyło mnie Lubuntu, popsuty grub,
<Wizard> lol
<gtriderxc> wow:)
 * Wizard zrobił ludebiana
<placki4ever> połowę RAMu mi zjadało
<Wizard> lusida nawet
<TheNumb> placki4ever: czyli nie masz dużo ramu... 256 MiB?
<gtriderxc> 192:)
<placki4ever> Mówię o Ubuntu teraz, mam 512 i zawsze miałam około 200 wolnego.
<placki4ever> Na Lubuntu było lepiej
<placki4ever> A mi RAM potrzebny, bo mam grę co RAM zjada na śniadanie.
<placki4ever> Im dłużej gram, tym więcej pamięci zajmuje.
<TheNumb> placki4ever: Minecraft!!!
<placki4ever> Stranded 2!!!!!
<gtriderxc> to czekaj bo dopiero wszedłem w te,at a tez mam jeden komp na 512 do postawienia
<gtriderxc> * też mam
<gtriderxc> Lubuntu stawiać na nim?
<placki4ever> U mnie Lubuntu szło świetnie, tyle że coś pokiełbasiłam.
<placki4ever> Ostatni powód, dla którego opuściłam Lubuntu to to, że pomieszałam w repozytoriach i chciał mi ściągać całe KDE przy instalacji czegokolwiek.
<placki4ever> No to reinstaluję (wiem, jestem leniwa) a tu zonk! Grub nie działa.
<gtriderxc> matce dałem 1,4/512 i po zrobieniu distro upgrade tak teraz komp non stop mieli, ze pozera wszystkie przerwania i nawet na mikrofon dla skype nie starcza
<gtriderxc> i qrde musi teraz XP uzywac co jest dla mnie hańbą!
<placki4ever> Naucz ją angielskiego i daj Puppy Linux :P
<TheNumb> gtriderxc: Archbang.
<gtriderxc> ok stestuję
<gtriderxc> thx
<gtriderxc> qrde prppos gier, zacząłem przed chwilą tłumaczyć gbrainy i musze stwierdzić, ze mozna się tlumaczeniem bardziej zmęczyć nioż samą grą
<gtriderxc> jak kto ma nadmiar energii, polecam
<placki4ever> Ja się raz wzięłam na tłumaczenie Housa (bo matka niecierpliwa).... Nigdy więcej! D:
<gtriderxc> thenumb a archbang mówi po polsku?
<TheNumb> gtriderxc: raczej cienko z tym będzie.
<gtriderxc> :/
<TheNumb> gtriderxc: będziesz musiał menu przetłumaczyć.
<TheNumb> Ale openboxowe łatwo się robi.
<gtriderxc> to jest w launchpadzie rozwijane?
<gtriderxc> zaraz sprawdzę
<TheNumb> gtriderxc: eeee... chyba nie. archbang.org
<TheNumb> gtriderxc: archbang nie ma żadnego związku z buntu.
 * TheNumb nie może się doczekać finalnego GNOME3.
 * TheNumb musi przetestować ten badziew.
<gtriderxc> :)
<gtriderxc> nie kracz ze badzie
<gtriderxc> w
<gtriderxc> bo to ostatnia droga ratunku przed unity
<gtriderxc> a unity na slabszych maszynach ie staruje
<TheNumb> gtriderxc: zawsze możesz zostać przy 2 panelach.
<TheNumb> gtriderxc: unity u mnie nie startuje przez jakieś błędy w compizie.
<gtriderxc> no zobaczymy...
<gtriderxc> jestem ciekawy jak ta beta za tydzien wyjdzie
<gtriderxc> troche wiecej niz tydzien
<TheNumb> Beta 3?
<gtriderxc> teraz jest alfa 3
<gtriderxc> jakos pod koniec marca beta1
<gtriderxc> i ~~28 kwietnia RC
<TheNumb> gtriderxc: aaa... ty mówisz o natty.
<gtriderxc> tak
<TheNumb> A ja myślałem o GNOME3.
<TheNumb> gtriderxc: jak ~28 kwietnia rc? Wtedy to by było OOboontoo 11.05
<TheNumb> Grrr... zaczęło mi ściągać serial od dupy strony :(
<Wizard> kuwa, escher nie działa
<Wizard> żegnajcie sny o potędze
<Wizard> ;P
<fi9o> Zablokowali Ci konto na ogame?
<Wizard> fi9o: nie-e
<Wizard> nie ma czegoś takiego jak java x11 lib
<Wizard> jakiegoś odpowiednika libx11 czy xcb
<Wizard> znalazłem jeden i on nie działa
 * lucjan gratuluje tym, którzy zrobili porządek z Ubuntu PL
<pawelpc> kiedy zhackowano ubuntu.pl?
<TheNumb> lucjan: dlaczemu?
<mati75> pawelpc: w nocy
<lucjan> TheNumb, może admini z Ubu nauczą się szanować userów
<gtriderxc> dobre haki nie są zue
<lucjan> nie są
<wmp> pawelpc: http://demotywatory.pl/2858895/A-czy-ty
<Wizard> a co? znów ktoś tam coś popsuł?
<gtriderxc> http://www.wykop.pl/link/670411/forum-ubuntu-pl-znow-zhakowane/
<Wizard> :D
<wmp> ile forum.ubuntu.pl ma usero?
<Schlussarz> @wmp: Zbyt dużo by na takie wpadki sobie pozwalać...
<mati75> wmp: suchar
<wmp> Schlussarz: ile? tak w liczbach ;)
<Dreadlish> elo
<Wizard> wmp: wejdź i zobacz
<Wizard> cześć Dreadlish
<gtriderxc> co najlepsze ze to forum jest jednym z najlepiej rozwiniętych
<gtriderxc> szukałem, czesto pomocy za granicą i jednak polskie fora rządzą
<wmp> 66 000 łoooo...
<Schlussarz> @wmp: Z czego aktywnych tak może jedna trzecia.
<wmp> i tak sporo
<wmp> ja myślalem że 3000 to dużo
<Natasza> http://forum.dug.net.pl/viewtopic.php?id=18584
<Wizard> Schlussarz: ale to i tak mnóstwo
<Wizard> łe, na tym forum już jest Wizard
<Schlussarz> @wmp, @Wizard: Czy to ważne? Najważniejsze są hasła i loginy. A te, możliwe, że kiedyś wyciekną...
<Enlik> Sync across to synchronizowanie pomiędzy (np. sewerami)? oO
<Wizard> Schlussarz: :)
<Schlussarz> @Enlink: Yes.
<Enlik> Schlussarz: dzieki
<wmp> Schlussarz: masz racje ze moga wyciec teraz...
<Schlussarz> @wmp: Była już może oficjalna informacja od administracji?
<wmp> nie chyba
<wmp> po ftps można pobierać wielowątkowo jeden plik?
<ChaosEngine> wmp: nope, chyba że masz roazdzielony na części i potem je scalisz albo inne sztuczki z poleceniami FTP będziesz stosował
<Wizard> Dreadlish: ping
<Wizard> zawsze możesz kupić używane jabłko na alledrogo
<Dreadlish> Wizard: pong
<Wizard> będziesz miał połwerpc ;)
<Wizard> bo na amigę x1000 to raczej mało kogo będzie stać
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> narazie to nie mam kasy
<firemark> Wizard: zostaje zawsze amiga 500
<Wizard> Dreadlish: to zarób
<Dreadlish> Wizard: taak, pójde kopać rowy co?
<gtriderxc> ale hak jakis chyba powazniejszy, albo administartorzy pojechali na wakacje
<Natasza> http://i.imgur.com/CILtk.jpg
<sysek> ech
<gtriderxc> qrde po co kumu cukier
<sysek> poco komu matura
<sysek> teraz sie okazuje
<shiira> ;)
<sysek> super.
<sysek> babka od matmy chce nie dopuscic do matury slabychuczniow tylko dla poprawienia statystyki
<gtriderxc> sudo shutdown -h now
<sysek> i nie wiem, czy sie zaliczam do tych uczniow czy nie
<sysek> okej, mam same 2 z matmy
<sysek> ale ta babka w ogolnie umie uczyc, wiec sam zaczlem sie uczyc. mature napisalem na spokojnie to zdalem
<Nerihsa> happy caturday
<Mhrok> perl error: Use of uninitialized value $t in modulus (%) at (eval 2) line 201.
<Mhrok> Nie znam perla, pomoże mi ktoś ten błąd przetłumaczyć na polski?
<Mhrok> to jest skrypt: http://weechat.org/files/scripts/foo_spam.pl a 201 linia to jest $u[$i] = $t % 60;
<jedzsmalec> nikt nie zna perla.
<viperoo> dobry :D
<jedzsmalec> zły.
<viperoo> widziałem
<Nerihsa> meow
<winter> meow2
<jedzsmalec> Mhrok: fubara używasz? :f
<Mhrok> jedzsmalec: tak
<jedzsmalec> windowsiarz.
<webnull> Forum już sprawne? :>
<jedzsmalec> dalej hakują.
<webnull> Wina administratorów muszę szczerze przyznać
<Mhrok> a co się dzieje?
<webnull> z tego co słyszałem, to forum zostało zaatakowane za to jak są traktowani użytkownicy
<Mhrok> Ciekawe, może coś się zmieniło od czasu, jak ja się tam udzielałem, ale jakoś mi się nic w oczy takiego strasznego nie rzuciło...
<webnull> Ponoć ostatnio był jakiś taki najgorszy moment
<webnull> gdzie kasowali bez przerwy za byle co wątki
<viperoo> nom jak kasowali posty z ot
<webnull> Ja tam rzadko bywam na forum.ubuntu.pl
<webnull> więcej na dobreprogramy.pl i fastpc.pl siedzę ; -)
<viperoo> żeby tak android.com.pl zrobili :)
<Ciaho> Mhrok, ja mam w foobarze wtyczke foo_winamp_spam i w xchacie używam skryptu co pobiera info winampa
<Mhrok> Ciaho: tylko u mnie foobar jest na domowym komputerze, a weechat na shellu
<sysek> fookintosh: ;o
<fookintosh> :)
 * julek wrocil do fluxboksa
<crusty> \o/
<julek> o/
<crusty> \o
<rasdel> the clown crusty?
<crusty> nie
<rasdel> tak, to ty.
<crusty> ;*
<webnull> redskull?
<sysek> WHERE?
<webnull> zniknął ;p
<webnull> znasz go?
<karmelek> jest jakas mozliwosc podlaczenia sie do zasobu smb (dysku dopietego do routera w LANie) z zewnatrz?
<sysek> webnull: byl tutaj, paletal sie
<jacekowski> tak
<jacekowski> jak odpowiednio dysk ustawisz
<jacekowski> i routera
<webnull> sysek: dawno temu?
<sysek> no, pare miechw
<webnull> znam jego tajemnicę, wiem czemu przez tak długi czas nie wchodzi na irca ale pewnie nie chciałby abym komuś o tym powiedział :>
<viperoo> ej kiedy forum bedzie działać ?
<webnull> viperoo: jak obudzisz jakiegoś administratora, bo wszyscy jeszcze śpią zakacowani
<sysek> webnull: a ja znam tajemnica czemu ZSRR upadlo
<sysek> tajemnice*
<karmelek> jacekowski: jakis hint?
<krzysztof> webnull: mario nie śpi ;p
<jedzsmalec> sysek: to sie podziel.
<webnull> krzysztof: to dlaczego nie przywraca forum? :>
<jacekowski> karmelek: DMZ i routing
<jacekowski> karmelek: i default gateway
<sysek> jedzsmalec: nie :p
<jacekowski> karmelek: i przekierowanie portow
<krzysztof> webnull: niespodzianka będzie :>
<jacekowski> karmelek: jako minimum
<krzysztof> szykuje niespodziankę :>
<webnull> a jak przywraca to chociażby zdjął z głównej ten index.html z napisem "hacked"
<krzysztof> webnull, mario szykuje nowe forum.
<webnull> krzysztof: wstydź się, zepsułeś niespodziankę
<webnull> :>
<krzysztof> :>
<krzysztof> ale mogłem kłamać :>
<karmelek> jacekowski: oka, dalej powinienem dac rade
<webnull> no mogłeś.
<viperoo>  że zaistniała sytuacja może wcale nie być włamaniem, a jedynie próbą zwrócenia uwagi na forum. Nicki "hakerów" są w rzeczywistości odwróconymi nazwami użytkowników administratorów.
<viperoo> http://www.ubucentrum.net/2011/03/polskie-forum-ubuntu-znow-zaatakowane.html
<julek> http://ubuntu.pl/index.html#
<julek> spoznilem sie:P
<mati75> dalej leży?
<julek> a wlasnie wlazlem na forum...:P
<viperoo> według niektórych to nie włamanie :D
<krzysztof> to nie włamanie
<mati75> krzysztof: to co?
<mati75> kawał na 1.04?
<krzysztof> niespodziewanka będzie...
<krzysztof> powiem tylko, że niespodziewanka będzie fajna.
<krzysztof> :
<krzysztof> :>
<sysek> ubuntu upadnie?
<viperoo> hehe już się nie mogę doczekać :P
<mati75> sysek: anarchia nastanie
<sysek> socjalizm !
<viperoo> kapitalizm :D
<mati75> sanacja
<viperoo> osobiście mi się to nie podoba....
<Psotnick> jest tu ktoś kto ma N900, albo miał okazję się pobawić?
<julek> profesor crusty ma
<viperoo> ja nie miałem ale słyszałem opinie
<julek> a ja nie mialem, ale mialem 3310
<Psotnick> ja nie miałem, ale mam HTC Kaisera
<Psotnick> ja pytałem kto ma/miał a nie kto nie ma/ nie miał
<julek> Psotnick: sluszna uwaga, niektorzy nie czytaja ze zrozumieniem
<Psotnick> generalnie każdy chyba miał okazję pobawić się netbookiem i chciałem zapytać czy lepiej kupić najtańszego netbooka czy N900, jak na razie to skłaniam się bardziej ku N900
<viperoo> ja bym wolał netbooka, ew Jakiś telefon z Androidem
<julek> ja bym wolal chyba netbooka
<krzysztof> ja mam netbooka asus eee pc 1015pn
<julek> viperoo: android lepszy? wtf?;/
<krzysztof> jest fajny :D
<krzysztof> bierz netbooka
<Psotnick> viperoo: na pewno nie android, z resztą można go postawić na N900
<krzysztof> ale tylko tego z nvidia ion 2
<Psotnick> kupię taki za 800PLN?
<viperoo> Android jest lepszy od N900
<Psotnick> viperoo: uzasadnij
<viperoo> Na Androida jest więcej aplikacji
<Psotnick> po 2 jak już wspomniałem można go postawić na n900
<julek> viperoo: chyba odwrotnie:P
<Psotnick> viperoo: kpisz czy o drogę pytasz?
<viperoo> ok, macie racje
<Psotnick> wiemy
<Psotnick> jacekowski: jesteś jeszcze?
<harloczek> witam
<viperoo> hehe nie wiem co wy widzicie w tej Nokii
<Psotnick> viperoo: jesteś na Linuxowym kanale ;)
<viperoo> to wiem :)
<viperoo> ej na serio się pytam co tam jest lepszego ?
<Psotnick> aplikacji więcej
<Psotnick> meego
<Psotnick> i generalnie wszystko się wiąże z softem ;)
<Psotnick> no i ofc 32GB
<Psotnick> nie ma WiFi n, ale to przeżyję
<viperoo> na meego ?
<BlessJah> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<Psotnick> a myślałeś, że co?
<viperoo> mało trochę ramu
<viperoo> to chyba ostatni dobry telefon Nokii, może kiedyś zakupię
<viperoo> Bo tych nowych z WP7 na pewno nie :)
<julek> http://anchorage.rutgers.edu/~julek/flux1.png
 * Skrzyp ciśnie teraz debootstrama na komp zcpu 665mhz, 370mb ram i 5gb hdd
<Skrzyp> i router wifi na usb :P
<webnull> Skrzyp: Nie lepiej Gentoo? :
<webnull> :>
<Skrzyp> webnull, nie ma rtl819xu na livecd
<BlessJah> julek: gołababa!
<Skrzyp> i cisne z luve'a jakegos Puy Linux
<Skrzyp> *live'a
<webnull> Skrzyp: Gentoo nie trzeba instalować z livecd
<webnull> można instalować z dowolnego systemu Linuksowego przez chroot
<Skrzyp> ale ile by sie jajo skladalo? :P
<Skrzyp> jakis gentostrap? :P
<webnull> Ale w sumie Gentoo tak żartem :>
<webnull> Lepszy Debian na 600 mhz
<julek> BlessJah: nie taka gola...
<viperoo> spadam
<Skrzyp> ja chce na tym awesome/openbox/fluxbox, irc'a i openttd
<webnull> Gentoo jest dobry na 2 rdzeniowym procku ;-)
<webnull> Debian ma strasznie stare pakiety dlatego nie używam
<Skrzyp> pierwotnie chcialem jeszcze w minerafta grać. :P
<webnull> To Ci się raczej nie uda
<Skrzyp> webnull, a sid? :P
<webnull> Skrzyp: SID nie wiele lepszy od testing i stable
<webnull> Pakiety nieco nowsze, ale wciąż stare
<Skrzyp> lepsze to iz kompilowanie wszystiego recznie
<webnull> na packages.debian.org masz po prawej taką zakładkę coś takiego: Stable, Testing, Unstable
<julek> gentoo tez ma domyslnie stare...
<Skrzyp> kurde, klawiatura podlaczonado usb hub'a i falszuje
<webnull> julek: Wystarczy użyć ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" i są nowiutkie i wcale nie są niestabilne
<julek> webnull: wiem
 * Skrzyp ma tymzasowo jakiegos "Compaq Presorio 1400"  tylko 2 porty usb
 * julek tez ma tylko 2
<julek> ale mi wystarcza
<Skrzyp> na jednym wifi a na drugim huba
<Skrzyp> do ktorego sa wpiete klawiatura, mysz i pendrive
<Skrzyp> bo lapopowa rozwalona przez siostrę
 * webnull ma 4 ;-)
 * webnull poprawka, ma 6
 * Skrzyp ma w domu 8, hahaha
<julek> mi 2 wystarczaja w zupelnosci
<webnull> ja 2 mam w tablecie i laptopie ;p
<webnull> w desktopie 6 i jest dobrze ;-)
<Skrzyp> to jaki ty ablet masz?
<webnull> do tabletu kupię sobie chyba drugą kartę wifi ;p
<webnull> na usb*
<webnull> umpc ;-)
<Skrzyp> no
<webnull> x86 Intel Celeron 900 mhz, 1024 mb DDRAM, 60 GB HDD
<Skrzyp> a nie kurde jakies ajpady
<webnull> 7"
<webnull> a na nim Arch Linux ;-)
<Skrzyp> x86 Intel Celeron 665 mhz, 376 mb RAM, 5 GB HDD
<webnull> http://www.dobreprogramy.pl/ImageProxy.ashx?file=Blogs/20110220174123_3.png
<Skrzyp> dobretrojany...
<Skrzyp> a swoja drogą
<webnull> :D
<Skrzyp> jaka przeglądarka mi będzie na tym działać?
<webnull> Chromium ja używam
<webnull> Chodzi bez problem razem z flashem
<Psotnick> webnull: tibia o.O
<Skrzyp> ale ty masz 3x wiecej ramu :P
<webnull> Psotnick: na głupich można zarabiać :P
<Skrzyp> i 2x lepszy proc
<Psotnick> no w sumie ;D
<webnull> Psotnick: PS. Całość i tak się posypała i serwera nie ma
<Psotnick> no cóż
<webnull> Bo chciałem zacząć od darmowego hostingu VPS
<webnull> ale konto usunęli (mam backup) i tak pomysł nie wypalił
<Skrzyp> jest jakas paczka do dbiana z rtl8192_usb, czy musze ssac do /lib/firmware?
<webnull> W lipcu wykupię VPS i postawię ten serwer tibii
<Skrzyp> lol
<webnull> Skrzyp: dam Ci radę
<Skrzyp> Welcome to Tibia. Jesteś kwadratem, zabijasz prostokąty.
<webnull> używaj wtyczek typu Flashblock, Adblock
<webnull> aby przyspieszyć działanie przeglądarki
<Skrzyp> A wiem, wiem
<webnull> gdybym ja miał oglądać te wszystkie migające bannery
<webnull> to pewnie bym kernel panic dostał z przegrzania się sprzętu :D
<Skrzyp> Tylko jaką przegądare wybrac?
<webnull> Chromium
<webnull> Chyba najbardziej lekka i używalna
<Psotnick> webnull: ja z flash/adblocka korzystam nawet na lapku czsami :D zazwyczaj jak z hotspotów korzystam
<Skrzyp> e, midori lzejsze, ale to juz zahacza o survivwal
<webnull> Psotnick: ja używam zawsze
<webnull> Skrzyp: dlaczego survival?
<webnull> Midori to dobra przeglądarka.
<Skrzyp> mi mli
<Skrzyp> *muli
<Skrzyp> na tym puppy
<webnull> Psotnick: Oprócz Flashblocka/Adblocka używam także wtyczek usuwających te wszystkie skrypty śledzące ze stron WWW (te od statystyk itp. - naruszają prywatność)
<Skrzyp> zrob kolekcje na mozzila addons
<webnull> Można właśnie dodatkowo zainstloawć wtyczkę: Disconnect, Ghostery
<webnull> które właśnie usuwają przyciski "facebooka"
<Skrzyp> bedzie mi latwiej zasysac
<webnull> i inne narzędzia do śledzenia userów
<Skrzyp> Don't like"
<webnull> Skrzyp: do Chromium to ja mogę podać 4 dobre wtyczki
<webnull> Flashblock, Adblock, Disconnect, Ghostery
<Skrzyp> no to daesz?
<Skrzyp> okjo
<Skrzyp> mam wybor - moge sie gapić na was w xchacie, albo na debootstrapa w urxvt
<Skrzyp> juz nie
<webnull> ;)
<webnull> Ja sobie irca przeniosę na pulpit roboczy żeby Was oglądać bez przerwy ;p
<Skrzyp> I: Base system installed successfully
<Skrzyp> Dobra,co dalej? (Wiem co, ale jakies rady, zeby bylo szybciej)
<webnull> Nigdy nie używałem debootstrapa, więc nie doradzę
<webnull> z czegoś podobnego instalowałem jedynie Gentoo przez chroota
<Skrzyp> to jest jak arch
<webnull> Dlaczego?
<Skrzyp> tyle ze z aptitude :P
<webnull> Arch Linux posiada instalator
<Skrzyp> a archboot?
<webnull> A Gentoo instaluje się pobierając podstawowy system plików w postaci archiwum tar
<Skrzyp> chociaz deboostrao robi prawieto samo co AIF
<webnull> Rozpakowywuje, instaluje emerge, kompiluje kernel, instaluje jakiegoś sysloga, ustawia sieć
<webnull> itp.
<webnull> Arch Linux używałem dłuższy czas
<webnull> zwykły instalator posiada graficzny
<Skrzyp> ja tu chcialem archa
<Skrzyp> ale mi sie plytki skoczyly :P
<webnull> Arch wydaje się być lepszy
<webnull> bo oprogramowanie świeże jest zawsze
<Skrzyp> Arch vs debian? Arch. A jak z rtl8192?
<webnull> Wydaje Mi się, że akurat z rtl8192 nie było by problemów
<Skrzyp> a jest zintegrowane na plytce?
<webnull> Sam nie wiem
<Skrzyp> root@stara-szopa:/$ → jesteśmy w domu
<webnull> ;p
<webnull> stara-szopa ;p
<Skrzyp> no
<webnull> Ja Moje maszyny nazywam według postaci z Mojego najbardziej ulubionego serialu - Stargate ;-)
<webnull> serwer domowy - O'Neill (generał Jack O'Neill)
<Skrzyp> a ja moje jak drzewa rodzaju zenskiego (desktopy) - brzoza, sosna... a servery rodzaju meskiego - dab, buk
<webnull> :)
<Dropsiaty> czesc wszystkim
<webnull> cześć
<Dropsiaty> )
<Dropsiaty> ja w pewnej małej sprawie dot. strony ubuntu.pl
<Skrzyp> siema Dropsiaty
<webnull> Tablet nazwałem "mckay" (w serialu Rodney Mc'kay używał zawsze tabletów)
<termi> nie jest zhackowana
<webnull> nie jest zhackowana, tak.
<termi> bedzie niespodzianka
<Skrzyp> webnull, :P
<webnull> Nowa szata graficzna coś takiego pewnie :)
<termi> dokłądnie:)
<Skrzyp> termi, a o co chozi?
<Dropsiaty> stronka jest od wczoraj shackowana ;/ pisałem maila do kogoś z ubuntu.pl i nie mam odpowiedzi
<webnull> Dropsiaty: nie jest zhackowana
<krzysztof> dropsiaty: nie jest zhackowana
<webnull> Dropsiaty: gdyby była to już dawno by zdjęli to logo "hacked"
<termi> Dropsiasty http://www.ubucentrum.net/2011/03/polskie-forum-ubuntu-znow-zaatakowane.html
<BlessJah> admin sie zbiesił i podmienił
<termi> poczytaj komenty :)
<webnull> Ktoś kto to wstawił jest geniuszem
<termi> ale dokonca
<Skrzyp> Dropsiaty, tyś jest zhackowany
<Dropsiaty> :/
<Dropsiaty> hmmmmmm...
<BlessJah> jak znam życie viral
<Dropsiaty> ups :)
<webnull> Ktoś to zrobił aby zyskać rozgłos dla nowej odsłony forum
<termi> :)
<BlessJah> forum/czytelnia i reszta powoli konała
<BlessJah> więc zrobili virala o zdjęciu
<Dropsiaty> :)
<Dropsiaty> wow
<Dropsiaty> ;p
<BlessJah> kto to jest srehto?
<Dropsiaty> a na to nie zwróciłem uwagi :D
<termi> Dropsiasty i poczytaj linka ktorego wstawilem
<termi> komentarze głównie :)
<Skrzyp> kurde, da sie archa zabotowac usb?
<Skrzyp> *z usb
<webnull> Skrzyp: na pewno
<webnull> Skrzyp: mam Archa na głównym pendrive
<Skrzyp> mi wywala do ramfs
<Skrzyp> podaj kerneloptsy
<webnull> wystarczy ustawić root=
<webnull> root=/dev/disk-by-uuid/blabla
<Skrzyp> a archisolabel= ?
<webnull> nie wiem
<lukasznaw> device for boot loader installation to ma być ta partycja, na której instaluję ubuntu?
<Dropsiaty> no nic dzieki za info ;) czesc wszystkim :)
<Skrzyp> lukasznaw, niekoniecznie
<Skrzyp> ale przewaznie rak
<Skrzyp> *tak
<lukasznaw> bo mam już gentoo zainstalowane
<lukasznaw> ok
<lukasznaw> nienaprawialny błąd
<lukasznaw> "/
<Skrzyp> :P
<Skrzyp> bo grub2 ssie
<webnull> Ja mam GRUBa2 którego chętnie zamienię na byle co
<webnull> co by tylko nie pokazywało się na starcie
<webnull> i ładowało od razu system ; -)
<webnull> Mogę ale Mi się jakoś nie chce
<Skrzyp> GRUB4DOS rlz
<webnull> Wrzuciłbym GRUB'a 0.97 i ustawił automatyczne włączanie Gentoo ;p
<Skrzyp> syslinux :P
<webnull> eee syslinux nie lubię
<Skrzyp> lilo :P
<Skrzyp> PLoP :P
<Skrzyp> no, to reboot -f :P
<kklimonda> webnull: skonfiguruj gruba by ci się nie pojawiał na starcie?
<webnull> Wszyscy jesteście dziećmi microsoftu :>
<AlexQ> Hej
<webnull> AlexQ: Witaj
<AlexQ> dawno mnie tu nie było :D
<lisu> re
<AlexQ> Mam proste pytanko: jak wyłączyć revDNSowe sprawdzanie hosta klienta w SSH?
<lisu> re
<webnull> cześć
<BlessJah> AlexQ: whoah
<AlexQ> bo to przez to się przywiesza po wpisaniu usera, prawda?
<AlexQ> domyślnie w Ubu po zainstalowaniu SSH etc.
<AlexQ> moje domowe IP np. nie ma revDNS
<AlexQ> stąd pewnie czeka aż do timeout';a czy coś server SSH
<AlexQ> daemon
<lisu> forum.ubuntu.pl pwnd x)
<BlessJah> lisu: viral
<lisu> e?
<krzysztof> nie
<krzysztof> nie pwnd
<BlessJah> jak mial ten drugi klon wormsow obok hedgewars?
<webnull> Mam pomysł
<BlessJah> wormux?
<webnull> zróbmy teraz jeden wielki DDoS na forum.ubuntu.pl to będzie prawdziwy PWND a nie udawany haha
<BlessJah> warmux?
<BlessJah> dobra juz widze, nazwe zmienili w listopadzie i dlatego nie moglem wylapac
<webnull> ps. żartowałem :>
<fi9o> Ziew.
<fi9o> Przynudzacie.
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> a ty może lepszy?
<Dreadlish> sam przynudzasz ppisząc "przynudzacie"
<fi9o> Dreadlish: Jak nie masz nic do powiedzienia to siedz cicho.
<fi9o> (:
<fi9o> Niefajnie jest, tyle wam powiem.
<fi9o> A mialo byc fajnie.
<Dreadlish> no to zrób "fajnie"
<fi9o> Nie powiedzialem o co biega, wiec nie wiesz o co biega, wiec milcz.
<fi9o> Nie wiem co Ci dzis na glowe padlo, ale bylo ciezkie.
<Dreadlish> dobra dobra - wracaj do pld bo i tak cie nie rozumiem
<Dreadlish> poza tym książka mnie dzisiaj rąbła w łeb
<Dreadlish> ale niezbyt mocno ;d
<wspinacz> witam
<fi9o> Ja jestem na PLD, nie musze isc do PLD.
<fi9o> wspinacz: Elo
<Dreadlish> dobra
<wspinacz> jest ktos w stanie pomocmi odzyskac dane z hdd podpietegoprzez usb?
<Dreadlish> nie kłucę się
<Dreadlish> wspinacz: a co sie z nim stało?
<Dreadlish> s/kłucę/kłócę/
<webnull> wspinacz: testdisk? photorec?
<wspinacz> akurat uzywalem microshitowego oprogramowanie i wirus zjadl mi system, dane przerzucilem na przenosny hdd i w tymmoemencie nie mogeich odczytac
<wspinacz> wszystkie inne dane sa dostepne, a do tegofolderu nie mam dostepu
<wspinacz> photorec
<Dreadlish> może zamontuj w trybie ro?
<wspinacz> a ze w unixowych systemach oblatany nie jestem, to sobie rady nie daje
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> nie wiem jak ci to wytłumaczyć
<BlessJah> używaj tego w czym oblatany jesteś
<wspinacz> sek w tym, z chce sie "oblatac" w unixowych, bo do microshitu srednio chce powracac ;)
<wspinacz> jakis czas uzywalem juz, cos tam wiem - jakies podstawy
<wspinacz> Dreadlish, zamontowac w trybie roota?
<BlessJah> ro
<BlessJah> nie roota
<BlessJah> man mount
<BlessJah> i znajdz ro
<BlessJah> jesli chcesz sie uczyc
<jedzsmalec> MIKROSZIIIT
<jedzsmalec> yeah.
<BlessJah> ktoregos dnia cie nie poznam
<jedzsmalec> ? :x
<BlessJah> jedzsmalec: tak, do ciebie trollu
<webnull> http://wklej.org/id/495800/
<webnull> jak Wam się podoba Mój banner do SSH? :D
<jedzsmalec> no, raczej wy jesteście banda troli.
<BlessJah> to tez
<BlessJah> # Users have no expection of privacy.
<webnull> :)
<webnull> To prawda, bo robię backupy różnych danych w tym i tych bardzo poufnych które potrafią wskazać Mi co user robił :)
<BlessJah> bardzo poufnych?
<webnull> No może przesadziłem ;-)
<Dreadlish> za duży ten banner
<webnull> Wiem, że za duży
<webnull> ale trudno, przejdzie.
<Dreadlish> mi by go zaraz poprzycinało odpowiednio
<Dreadlish> do rozmiarów 80x25 ascii :D
<Dreadlish> i by wyszła krowa w tyłku
<BlessJah> poetyckie porównanie
<webnull> ja tutaj musiałem drobny regulamin spisać :>
<Dreadlish> "Uzytkownicy nie maja prywatnosci."
<webnull> .. dlatego tak długi wyszedł
<Dreadlish> ...
<Dreadlish> Użytkownicy nie mają gwarantowanej prywatności
<Dreadlish> jak już
<webnull> No poprawię, dzięki
<Dreadlish> bo ja moge mieć dalej prywatność
<Dreadlish> zrobić sobie coś do szyfrowania, zaszyfrować katalog
<Dreadlish> i tylko ja będę znał hasło
<webnull> Mogę wyłączyć możliwość tunelowania na serwerze OpenSSH?
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: problem w tym ze bedziesz go musial odszyfrowac zeby uzyc
<BlessJah> a po co?
<webnull> Tzn. chodzi o to aby wyłączyć możliwość tworzenia czegoś w rodzaju proxy przez userów
<BlessJah> http://www.securityfocus.com/cgi-bin/index.cgi?c=columncomments&op=display_comments&ColumnID=375&expand_all=true&mode=threaded
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4u6pbp7> (at www.securityfocus.com)
<BlessJah> mysle ze to pomoze
<webnull> dzięki
<BlessJah> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=492645
<BlessJah> to lepsze
<BlessJah> ma się to premium na google
<BlessJah> nielimitowana dzienna liczba wyszukiwań, możliwość wyszukiwania stron w jednym, dowolnie wybranym języku, a nawet dostęp do opcji używania google jako kalkulatora
<webnull> ;p
<BlessJah> hum... czy ecdl mi jest do czegokolwiek w zyciu potrzebne?
<BlessJah> Z podsumowania wynika, że typowy koszt uzyskania certyfikatu ECDL przez ucznia lub studenta to 255 zł, a dla pozostałych osób to 310 zł. Oczywiście koszty te rozkładają się wczasie w zależności od tempa przystępowania do egzaminów (maksymalny okres to 3 lata).
<BlessJah> papier toaletowy wychodzi taniej
<jedzsmalec> ostatnio wykopki znalazły jakiś rant na to
<BlessJah> kontynuuj
<jedzsmalec> i generalnie większość pytań była debilna
<jedzsmalec> http://gdr.geekhood.net/gdrwpl/heavy/PTI-ECDL-unsigned.pdf
<BlessJah> wiem o tym
<jedzsmalec> więc jedyne po co to robić, to po ładną nazwe
<BlessJah> wiesz, jakby to byl rozsadny koszt
<BlessJah> powiedzmy 50 pln za calosc
<BlessJah> to spoko
<jedzsmalec> jak ludzie sobie wpisują obsługe rara w cv [;
<jedzsmalec> jup.
<jedzsmalec> ale dalej jakoś bym nie czuł potrzeby.
<BlessJah> ale bulic 300PLN za kawalek papieru z ktorym bede mogl wpisac obsluge rara w cv?
<BlessJah> jedzsmalec: wlasnie w szkole otwieraja punkt egzaminowania ecdl
<BlessJah> i sie zastanwialem jedynie na zasadzie "skoro nie trzeba bedzie nigdzie jezdzic"
<webnull> |B|enedyktXVI: amen.
<|B|enedyktXVI> webnull: amen
<webnull> |B|enedyktXVI: żartowałem, nie jestem chrześcijanem :D
<webnull> chrześcijanienem*
<webnull> czy jak to tam się wymawia :>
<|B|enedyktXVI> pisze
<BlessJah> webnull: to kim jestes?
<webnull> A kim mogę być?
<BlessJah> czcicielem wielkiego pora? pastafarianem?
<webnull> Ateistą/Deistą? :D
<webnull> Nie trzeba nikogo czcić by egzystować wśród ludzi
<BlessJah> oni nie maja zasad moralnych
<webnull> Jeszcze czego...
<webnull> Jak by jedynie religia uczyła zasad moralnych
<BlessJah> webnull: </joke>
<webnull> BlessJah: Twój żart? Czy uważasz, że to co ja powiedziałem jest żartem? :>
<BlessJah> nie, nie uwazam i bynajmniej nie zamierzam sie nasmiewac
<webnull> :>
<webnull> A czy to ważne w co człowiek wierzy? Chyba nie.
<webnull> Nikogo nie powinno interesować czy drugi wierzy w buta czy co innego
<BlessJah> czemu firefox domyslnie otwiera wszystko albo niemal wszystko co w operze nie zostalo zapisane jako, ale klikniete w 'Otwórz'???
 * BlessJah wierzy w czajniczek russela
<webnull> Mnie denerwuje ogólnie w systemach Linuksowych że przeglądarki nie wiedzą czym otwierać jaki plik
<webnull> i otwierają ten plik inną przeglądarką ROFL
<webnull> Miałem tak z Ubuntu, Arch Linux i Gentoo
<BlessJah> xdg-open za to nie odpowiada?
<webnull> zawsze to samo
<webnull> xdg-open właśnie Mi się wydaje, że tak
<webnull> i zawsze jest źle skonfigurowany
<tar-gz> webnull: to masz dziwne ustawienia
<webnull> dlatego ja już nie otwieram pobranych plików przez przeglądarkę
<webnull> tylko wolę przez menadżer plików czy konsolę
<BlessJah> konsola
<BlessJah> o wlasnie!
<BlessJah> menegera plikow nie mam zainstalowanego
<webnull> ja używam Thunara i mc
<BlessJah> ja mv cp i ls
<webnull> też tych narzędzi bardzo często używam
<webnull> wręcz codziennie :)
<tar-gz> Znacie jaki proty edytor grafiki? Taki linuksowy paint
<BlessJah> ale uzywasz tez thunara i mc
<BlessJah> a ja ani jednego ani drugiego
<BlessJah> z mc to sie wrecz nie lubie
<webnull> tar-gz: GNOME Paint?
<webnull> tar-gz: to kopia M$ Paint ;p
 * webnull myśli nad instalacją GhostBSD na laptopie ;-)
<BlessJah> Opcjonalne zależności dla openlierox bash: for scripts support
<BlessJah> bash jako opcjonalna zaleznosc?
<webnull> Haha, no to niezłe zależności
<webnull> http://odyn.gfreedom.org/odyn.html
<webnull> widzicie tu coś dziwnego?
<webnull> Ja tak.
<webnull> - Link do naszej klasy :>
<BlessJah> Potrafię zainstalować oraz skonfigurować usługi (oraz programy) takie jak:
<OkropNick> jacekowski: jestes?
<wspinacz> ja nie potrafie odzyskac danych xD
<webnull> wspinacz: photorec, testdisk
<wspinacz> photorecem probowalem, ale nie widzi tego foldera
<webnull> wspinacz: bo photorec wydaje Mi się, że nie pozwala na odzyskanie konkretnych danych tylko
<webnull> on odzyskuje wszystko i zapisuje do katalogu na hdd
<webnull> i z tamtąd wyciągasz co potrzebujesz
<wspinacz> tomusze jeszcze raz sprobowac, bo poprzednio nie odnalazlem tegofoldera wlasnie
<wspinacz> a fizycznie podobno instnieje
<BlessJah> folderu
<webnull> wspinacz: tylko nie nadpisuj tamtego obszaru żadnymi danymi
<BlessJah> photorec nie sczytuje przypadkiem calej partycji?
<wspinacz> no wlasnie nie bylem pewien u/a xD
<webnull> BlessJah: katalogu*
<wspinacz> zczytal, ale nie znalazlem tego folderu
<webnull> BlessJah: testdisk przywraca całe partycje a photorec pojedyncze pliki z tego co Mi się wydaje
<webnull> wspinacz: katalogu* ;-)
<BlessJah> no tak, zaczynam czytac od gory a na dole juz odpowiedz
<BlessJah> webnull: chodzi mi o to skad je przywraca, photorec chyba jest malo wybiurczy w przywracaniu, prawda? przywraca wszystko z partycji
<webnull> BlessJah: tak Mi się wydaje
<wspinacz> nie nie, nie ma opcji aby cos nadpisac, wiem o tym ;)
<BlessJah> Ci
<BlessJah> to w angielskim tak jest
<BlessJah> ze Ja z dużej, a wszystko inne z małej (nawet formy grzecznościowe w listach!)
<webnull> ;p
<drakhan> BlessJah,  Mr, Ms, Mrs
<BlessJah> no tak
<BlessJah> od każdej reguły są wyjątki
<BlessJah> porządki w skryptach
<wspinacz> dobra, a co jezeli roczpoczalem ponownie odzyskiwanie danych w photorec'u i dajmy na to dostawa produ zostanie chwilowo wstrzymana?
<BlessJah> porodu?
<BlessJah> co ci się rodzi?
<Diabelko> miało być prondu, BlessJah.
<BlessJah> a, przepraszam
<BlessJah> wtedy korbka, generator i jedziesz
<wspinacz> pradu
<BlessJah> ewentualnie mozesz diesla napedzac whisky
<BlessJah> na filmie widzialem
<BlessJah> wspinacz: photorec nie robi z dyskiem absolutnie nic, wiec nic sie nie dzieje
<BlessJah> (z dyskiem z ktorego odzyskujesz dane)
<wspinacz> benzohol
<wspinacz> a no to luz, dzieki
<BlessJah> na dysk na ktory zapisujesz zostanie zapisany jedynie uszkodzoy plik i tyle
<BlessJah> photorec i tak generuje mase takich uszkodzonych plikow a dopiero potem proboje je posklejac w wlasciwe pliki
<lisu> re
<BlessJah> hm...
<BlessJah> nie ma to jak zacząć i wpaść na rozwiązanie
<wspinacz> rozumiem, ze odzyskane dane nie sa katalogowane?
<lisu> BlessJah: mufi się wpadnąć
<lisu> ;)
<BlessJah> lisu: mufi co kto komu?
<lisu> e?
<lisu> hehe
<Enlik> Hm, na di.com.pl bylo cos o „włamaniu”, ale widocznie już usunęli
<lisu> dobra joke\
<lisu> Enlik: a co tam pisali?
<Enlik> lisu: nie mam pojęcia, klikam link i widzę tylko stronę główną
<Enlik> „Właściciele największego forum w Polsce dotyczącego Ubuntu zmagają się z kolejnym już atakiem na swoją witrynę. Nie wszyscy jednak dają wiarę takim informacjom.”
<Enlik> :)
<Enlik> Jutro w Fakcie
<Stirlitz> trzymają kredens
<Enlik> Hm, a zaraz, tytul taki: „Największe polskie forum Ubuntu pozoruje włamanie?” - no to w super ekspressie
<Enlik> Stirlitz: ;)
<lisu> pfff x) ciekawe po co? "nie wazne jak mówią byle by mówili"? to chyba raczej nie w ich stylu
<qermit> Stirlitz: o/
<viperoo> witam z powrotem
<BlessJah> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<BlessJah> jacekowski: shellinabox wymaga sshd dzialajacego? myslac ze ubijam osierocona sesje ssh ubiłem demona i teraz nie mam jak sie dostac a shellinabox terminuje sesje po zatwierdzeniu nicka
<lisu> BlessJah: płacz i zgrzytanie
<BlessJah> dokładnie
<BlessJah> trudno, kopsnę się w poniedziałek naprawić
<BlessJah> hm... jest na tym uruchomiona maszyna wirtualna, ale nijak sie nie dostane do basha serwera wyzej
<lisu> no chyba ze powiedz pani sprzataczce, zeby wyciągnęła wtyczkę... i włożyła  i nadusiła guzik
<BlessJah> lisu: nic nie da, mam dwa zasilacze
<BlessJah> jeden pod siecią
<BlessJah> drugi pod UPSem
<lisu> no to 2 wtyczki :D
<BlessJah> nie wiem ile zasadniczo ten UPS uciagnie dwa serwery
<lisu> 5 minut
<lisu> max
<lisu> jesli to cos z pokroju ever duo max 350 x)
<BlessJah> lisu: wolalbym zeby dotykala tylko przy gniazdku, bo po tej stronie wtyczka jest podobna do tych przy odkurzaczy czy pralce
<BlessJah> rok czy dwa lata temu serwer (nie rozumiem, to ustrojstwo ma okolo 20kg) zostal zdjety ze stolu w "serwerowni" w piwnicy
<BlessJah> mimo ze zdarzalo sie ze ta piwnica byla zalewana i wlasnie dlatego serwer stal na stole
<andrzej> 4/n
<lisu> trzymasz serwery w zalewanej piwnicy?
<BlessJah> nie ja
<lisu> ja skrętek nie trzymam jesli cos ma byc zalane
<BlessJah> to nie jest az tak powazna zalanie
<BlessJah> centymert wody sobie plynie po podlodze do odplywu
<lisu> no mimo wszystko, elektronika i woda to raczej z daleka od siebie
<BlessJah> ale czasami centymetr jak sie niefortunnie zlozy wleci do obudowy
<BlessJah> nie ja decyduje, zreszta to nie moj serwer
<BlessJah> jak wszedlem tak juz bylo jak wyjde tak bedzie, nie przeskocze, nie obejde
<lisu> ... nie twoj a masz do niego dostep
<BlessJah> nie, nie
<BlessJah> to byla blizniacza maszyna, ale zupelnie inny cel i miejsce
<BlessJah> moje sa na 1szym pietrze
<webnull> serwer w piwnicy?
<BlessJah> tak
<webnull> ja postawiłem serwer domowy w pokoju w którym rzadko kto przebywa
<webnull> taki pokoik na 1 piętrze można powiedzieć gościnny, ma wyjście na strych skąd ciągnięty jest kabel eternetowy od anteny wifi
<BlessJah> do wifi do ja wlasnie sobie skrypty pisze dla roota
<lisu> webnull: od anteny wifi leci koncentryk, a nie ethernetowa skrętka
<BlessJah> lisu: moze ma tam modem/ap?
<lisu> no to w takim razie od urządzenia dostępowego leci skrętka
<webnull> lisu: po środku mam konwerter ;-)
<lisu> btw (ja tez tak mam)
<lisu> konwerter? (przekształtnik?) czyli ?
<webnull> konwerter PPOE
<lisu> pppoe jak juz
<webnull> PPPOE* :p
<BlessJah> a nie PoE? power over ethernet???
<BlessJah> zwykle proste poe?
<lisu> ooo wlasnie zapomnialem o poe
<webnull> w sumie fakt, POE lol
<webnull> zasila antenę przecież
<lisu> antene?
<webnull> technicy zamontowali akurat ten sprzęt
<webnull> antena odbiera sygnał z wifi na 5 ghz
<webnull> jest na kominie
<lisu> 5ghz o prosze, 2.4 za małe pasmo x)
<webnull> na dom rozsyłam po 2.4 ghz
<lisu> webnull: ja tam ciagne 2.4 i rozsyłam 2.4, rózne kanały i nawet do 7 Mbitów dochodzi efektywnego sciagania!
<BlessJah> lisu: 5ghz nie ma zaklocen na dalszych dystansach
<lisu> BlessJah: wiem wiem, nieco orientuje sie w radioliniach
<webnull> ja mam 40 metrów do nadajnika
<webnull> czysto, żadnych drzew itp.
<BlessJah> taki mały backhaul xD
<delta> Witam Panie i panow:-)
<webnull> delta: Witaj
<lisu> powitac
<delta> Auc chyba ktos zamknal polskie forum Ubuntu- prosze sprawdzic!
<termi> nikt nic nie zamknal
<termi> :)
<BlessJah> Guest85365: viral taki
<termi> taki myk
<webnull> delta____: nikt nie zamknął to taki żart
<termi> na prima aprilis
<lisu> delta____: ktos udziubal im serwer
<webnull> dokładnie
<delta____> W dupe Was kopnac?:D prima aprilis jest za tydzien:D
<webnull> haha
<termi> no i ?
<jedzsmalec> i pewnie będzie do tego czasu leżeć
<jedzsmalec> [;
<delta____> A ja przegladajac z iphona musialem kompa wlaczyc aby do irc'a sie dostac:P
<webnull> na 1 dzień wiosny
<delta____> Pierwsz dzien wiosny za dwa dni:P
<delta____> Panowie <>BRAWO
<lisu> delta____: przestaw sobie kalendarz... dzis jest 19.... a 1 kwietnia jest... czyli 2 tyg
<lisu> ...bez mała
<webnull> ;p
<termi> :)
<delta____> Hahaha:P NIe no to Wam sie udalo...
<delta____> Ale tak poprawdzie to mozna wejsc w koncu na forum czy nie?:D
<delta____> Bo etwas potrzebuje...
<lisu> delta____: trzeba znać tajny kod znany tylko linuksiarzom
<delta____> lisu: Ja ci dam taki tajny kod, ze trace cierpliwosc, bo sobie rozcialem warge:P
<termi> delta a bezposredni link do forum nie dziala?
<termi> <lol>
<delta____> Nie nic nie dziala
<webnull> mati75_: co tak botujesz z tym nickiem? :D
<mati75> webnull: 2 klienty na raz
<webnull> okej
<lisu> mati75: też mam z tym problem, jak go rozwiążesz, daj znac
<BlessJah> lisu: quassel
<lisu> BlessJah: co z nim?
<BlessJah> rozwiązałem twój problem
<lisu> w jaki sposob
<lisu> ?
<BlessJah> uzywaj quassela
<lisu> nie chce uzywac quassela, bo lubie irssi
<BlessJah> czemu nie schowasz irssi w screenie na shellu jak ja?
<Barthalion> Irssi się dało odpalić na zasadzie BNC czy czegoś podobnego
<lisu> BlessJah: mam irssi na shellu
<BlessJah> skad drugi klient?
<lisu> ale lag jest nieco niekiedy
<BlessJah> ja nie mam lagów
<lisu> BlessJah: oba klienty irssi
<mati75> lisu: ?
<ntat> Ubuntu mi padło po aktualizacji jaja. Nie ma to jak pewny system:(
<lisu> czasami zapominal disconnectować shella i wtedy różnie sie dzieje
<BlessJah> hm?
<BlessJah> jak?
<BlessJah> ja moge zabic terminal, odlaczyc kabel, wylaczyc kompa
<BlessJah> i nic sie nie dzieje
<lisu> ntat: godzine temu aktualizowałem i przeszło bezboleśnie 2.6.35-28-generic pociągnęłlo i śmiga.
<BlessJah> screen sobie miele, jak sie polacze zrowu daje mu -dR i dziala jak ta lala
<lisu> BlessJah: to nie wiem co ty to masz, ja mam u jacka i mam niekiedy lagi jak ch
<BlessJah> ja mam u jacka
<BlessJah> i mówię że to twój isp
<BlessJah> a nie jacek
<BlessJah> lisu: sekunda
<lisu> jacek nie, ale isp też nie, bo w combat arms pogrywam i śmiga i lagów nie ma
<lisu> tylko czasami lagi po 300
<lisu> s
<lisu> i tak wole screena na lokalu
<BlessJah> lisu: jak przywracasz i chowasz irssi oraz uruchamiasz jakbyś je przypadkiem ubił?
<ntat> lisu, z tego co pamietam to końcówkę miało 32
<BlessJah> masz aliasy?
<ntat> ja mam ubu 10.04
<ntat> miałem...[6~
<lisu> 2.6.35-28-generic
<lisu> dziś mi do tego zaktualizowało ubuntu i śmiga ładnie
<delta____> lisu: Generalnie ostatnio chyba wszystkie aktualizacje ida bezbolesnie?
<ntat> lisu, 2.6.32.30 mam
<BlessJah> lisu: mogę ci podrzucić skrypt który odpala albo attache'uje zaleznie od potrzeb, radzi sobie ponadto z sesjami nazwanymi ekg i ekg2 (screen -dR ekg2 przywraca ekg albo na odwrót)
<ntat> generic oczywiście
<lisu> ntat: ty nie masz czasem alfy?
<ntat> lisu, nie
<anemus> hyh, bezboleśnie...
<lisu> BlessJah: dzie dzieki
<ntat> ale tu chyba nie o jajko chodzi
<ntat> bo na poprzednich też nie działa
<lisu> nie wiem
<ntat> Nie może znaleźć podstawowych katalogów
<lisu> ntat: chwila 2.6.32 jest wczesniejsze od 2.6.35 wiec masz starsze jajo
<ntat> pisze, że /root/dev, /root/sys, /root/proc nie istnieją
<lisu> a po cholere ci je?
<ntat> czyżby katalogi wcięło:\
<lisu> ntat: nie potrzebujesz takich katalogów
<ntat> lisu, potrzebuje, bo przy starcie chce w nich montować /dev /sys /proc
<delta____> Pnnie i Panowie przychodze odswiezyc stary temat: Kubuntu 10.04 flash wyala karte graficzna i monitor gdy wlaczam cokolwiek TYLKO na YT
<lisu> delta____: sterowniki
<gtriderxc> i nie mozesz znalezc roziwazania na forum ubuntu:):)
<jedzsmalec> delta____: ile już komputerów spaliłeś? :x
<ntat> lisu, tak czy siak, bez nich nie rusza dlaej. Jest napisane, że nie może zamontować i staje
 * Skrzyp re
<ntat> Żebym coś grzebał, to ok, ale nie bawiłem się systemem a ten siadł
<lisu> ntat: ale mówię ci... zamontuj te rzeczy w normalnych ścieżkach /proc /dev/ i będzie normalnie chodzić
<Skrzyp> Po długich bojach z Archem i debootstrapem wreszcie zasadziłem Win2k :P
<ntat> lisu, jak mam je zamontował?
<ntat> *zamontować
<lisu> fstab
<ntat> w parametrach jajka?
<ntat> lisu nie uruchamia się do tego momentu, żeby wyedytowac fstaba
<lisu> ntat: próbuj w /etc/fstab
<Skrzyp> to z jakiegoś live
<redguy> ntat: tam tylko root= podajesz
<ntat> nawet tryb ratunkowy nie działa
<Skrzyp> wyedytuj
<lisu> ntat: to z live cd odpal
<Skrzyp> lisu, wlasnie mowie
<lisu> Skrzyp: o wlasnie, nie doczytalem
<Skrzyp> arch ma fajniie, bo ma vi w initrd :P
<webnull> Sprzedam jajka, 4 pak ;p
<lisu> webnull: jajecznice bym zjadł
<ntat> czyli /proc ma montować na /proc zamiast na /root/proc, dobrze zrozumiałem?
<lisu> dobrze
<ntat> ok
<webnull> lisu: jajecznicę to jutro na śniadanie będę jeść ;p
<ntat> zaraz znajdę jakiegoś Live`a
<Skrzyp> webnull, z hodowli genkernelowej, czy na wolnym kompilatorze? :P
<lisu> x)
<webnull> Skrzyp: jaja świeże, z wolnego kompilatora
<lisu> i własna skorupa (shell)
<delta____> jedzsmalec: Szczerze?:D:D:D 2 spalone z przypdku i 4 z premedytacji:D Sterowniki sa postawioen.
<Skrzyp> klasa produkcji 2.6.38
 * karmelek dochodzi do wniosku ze ludzie to idioci
<anddoz> witam
<webnull> lisu: dokładnie, ze skorupą
<delta____> I dzialaly do PEWNEJ GODZINY 00:00
<webnull> anddoz: Witaj
<lisu> delta____: millenium problem?
<Skrzyp> karmelek, wczas
<webnull> karmelek: chcesz kupić jaja?
<webnull> męskie nie golone
<webnull> :D
<webnull> jedyne 19,99
<Skrzyp> a pingwiny to są rozdzielnopłciowe?
<Psotnick> a nie?
<Skrzyp> a bo ja vim
<Psotnick> a co EMACS?
<lisu> Skrzyp: a ja nano
<Skrzyp> lol, fortunka
<Skrzyp> a ja geany
<lisu> chylmy czoła przed X'ami
 * lisu zgłodniał
<Skrzyp> Billg (root@microsoft.com) has joined #ubuntu-pl
<webnull> Ja używam nano...
<Skrzyp> <billg> ja notepad
<webnull> :O
<lisu> x)
<lisu> cp1250?
<webnull> Mam nadzieję nauczyć się vima w wolnym czasie :>
<webnull> lisu: taa pewnie, windows-1250 to najlepsze kodowanie świata :>
<Skrzyp> Billg was kicked by ChanServ (no more f*cking m$hit)
<delta____> lisu: Chyba ejdnak milenium:D
<webnull> głośmy ewangelię billa i używajmy cp1250
<Skrzyp> webnull, vim jest prosty
<webnull> Skrzyp: być może, ale nigdy nie miałem chęci aby się go nauczyć
<lisu> webnull: zycze powodzenia, ja sie tego nie tykam, potrafie co nieco, ale nie chce mi sie zagłębiać, bo szybciej zrobie w nano niż doinstalowująć wima
<Psotnick> vim jest prosty, a emacs sux simple as budowa of cep
<pi00> cześć
<webnull> Witaj
<Skrzyp> emacs makes a computer slower, dude
<Psotnick> emacs makes your computer closer to M$
<webnull> Mam genialny pomysł; wszyscy używajmy notepad.exe
<lisu> m$ sucks
<Skrzyp> Psotnick, nie demotywuj
<webnull> ;p
<lisu> webnull: masochistą nie jestem
 * Skrzyp radzi - zrobcie mi CTCP :(
<Psotnick> Skrzyp: przepraszam ;(
<webnull> lisu: znam kogoś kto "pisze strony" w notatniku ;-)
<Skrzyp> version
<webnull> lisu: i mówi "kolorowanie składni" jest dla przedszkolaków ;-)
<Skrzyp> webnull, pod adresem microsoft.com?
<webnull> Skrzyp: o, prawdopodobnie
<lisu> webnull: nie kracz, bo kiedyś sam od tego zaczynałem... 2 tygodnia w nim pisałem :D
<Psotnick> Skrzyp: proszę bardzo ;)
<webnull> lisu: ja nigdy nie pisałem w notepad.exe
<sysek> Jeden z czytelników w komentarzach słusznie zauważa, że zaistniała sytuacja może wcale nie być włamaniem, a jedynie próbą zwrócenia uwagi na forum. Nicki "hakerów" są w rzeczywistości odwróconymi nazwami użytkowników administratorów.
<Skrzyp> ja o razu w pajaczku :P
<sysek> ale jestescie pstonicy :O
<webnull> pisałem od razu w notepad++ a później przeszedłem na gedit
<lisu> webnull: 1 moja stonka była w notepadzie
<Psotnick> sysek: coś sugerujesz?
<webnull> sysek: właśnie nicki Mi nie pasowały
<webnull> sysek: nie mogłem ich wygooglać :)
<Psotnick> hello worlda to można i w notepadzie napisać
<Skrzyp> w edlinie :P
<Skrzyp> nie znacie?
<sysek> Psotnick: ничего :(
<Skrzyp> jeszvze w msdos 3, przed edit.exe
<lisu> Skrzyp: nie wyjeżdzaj mi tu z jakimiś microsoftowymi czarodziejami
<lisu> chociaż muszę przyznać, że do win 3.11 MS ruleZ
<webnull> dos & windows sucks ;-)
<anemus> webnull, nie znasz się
<lisu> webnull: windows ssie od czasu padania systemu od zbyt długiego użytkowania, czyli od okienkowych wersji 95
<webnull> windows ssie od zawsze
<webnull> przede wszystkim za to, że jest zamknięty
<webnull> a reszta wad jak wspomnieliście powiększa się po windows 95
<lisu> win 7 nie uzywałem na tyle długo, aby stwierdzic, ze cos pada pod wpływem czasu, ale vista po 1 roku sama padła, ... pewnie po aktualizacjach.
<webnull> raczej od windows 95
<BlessJah> jak ubić wpa_supplicant?
<webnull> killall -9 :D
<BlessJah> z skryptu potrzebuję
<lisu> BlessJah: nie da sie
<Skrzyp> MS OK - dos 1.0 -> win 98se -> freedos 1.1
<BlessJah> lisu: da, wpa_cli i tam w interaktywny sposób się da
<Skrzyp> MS NIE OK - winnt
<webnull> windows 98 nie podoba mi sie także
<lisu> BlessJah: ... w sensie: nie da sie lubić.
<BlessJah> lisu: ubić
<Skrzyp> MSOK - win7, singularity
<lisu> l....ubić o fak.
<webnull> ponoć design windows 2000 odciągał ludzi
<webnull> a design windows 7 przyciąga
<webnull> dla Mnie jest na odwrót :)
<Skrzyp> :P
<webnull> nie nawidzę aero
<BlessJah> lisu: tak, mam na myśli to drugie
<BlessJah> antagonistyczne uczucie
<anemus> M$=OK<=>NT&7
<Skrzyp> ale mozesz mec classic w win7
<lisu> 7 ma tak zamieszany panel, ze ciężko coś znaleźć
<webnull> lisu: dokładnie
<webnull> i tak z góry wiem, że nie będę nigdy używać windowsa na biurku
<webnull> przynajmniej prywatnie w domu
<BlessJah> lisu: no i co? da się
<lisu> Skrzyp: miałem, przez 30 sekund, miałem w win 7 classica, po czym pierdo*ła mi grafika po instalacji własnościowych sterów, które przeznaczone podobno!!!! były pod moją 32-bitową wersje windows 7.
<Skrzyp> RE
<Skrzyp> ja musze miec win2k na tym gownie
<lisu> warum?
<Skrzyp> bo lin 2.6 nie dziala
<Skrzyp> a nie ma rtl8192 dla 2.4
<lisu> e? a co to za progsy uzywasz, ze ...
<lisu> aha
<lisu> jak to nie działa?
<webnull> Skrzyp: przecież ja na bank mam w domu jakąś kartę na rtl8192
<webnull> i na Debianie starym lenny działała
<lisu> ja 2.6 na starym trupie odpaliłem. komfort pracy zaden, ale odpalic sie dało.
<lisu> webnull: lenny jest na 2.6.26
<Skrzyp> a ja mam usb dzyndzel
<webnull> ja właśnie zamierzam kupić dzyndzel na USB jako drugą kartę wifi
<webnull> do tabletu ;p
<Skrzyp> lol, a tu jest grafika Trident Cyberblade i7
<Skrzyp> alem sie naszukal driverow do win2k
<webnull> 1 w tryb monitoring a druga normalnie ;p
<lisu> webnull: kurde ostatnio coś sprawdzałęm i edimax śmigał tylko nie pamiętam który
<gtriderxc> ja sie dołącze z moim wczorajszym późnowiecxzornym  płaczem
<gtriderxc> na Win 7 starter nmie ma funkcji ZMIANY TAPETY!!!
<webnull> uhahaahahahah
<lisu> gtriderxc: otrzyj łzy płacząca.... x)
 * webnull robi facepalm
<qermit> gtriderxc: straszne
<gtriderxc> otarłem
 * anemus nigdy nie miał win95/98&2k
<gtriderxc> partycją ext4
<qermit> gtriderxc: a po co ci inna tapeta
<lisu> :D
<webnull> no właśnie, po co inna tapeta
<gtriderxc> bo mnie wqrza jak coś mi wali na jasno po oczach
<lisu> qermit: bo razi logo windowsa
<webnull> przecież można oglądać to przepiękne, przecudowne
<webnull> bardzo kolorowe
<webnull> logo windows
<gtriderxc> w moim komputerze nie ma białych kolorów
<webnull> gtriderxc: to znaczy jak nie ma?
<lisu> a co nawet biały zastąpiłeś żółtym?
<gtriderxc> nawet cssy sobie przerobiołem na stronach na ktore najczesciej wchodzę
<qermit> lisu: a ubuntu logo nie  razi
<qermit> lisu: albo logo apple?
<gtriderxc> wywalam wszystko co mnie razi w opczy
<gtriderxc> w wersji satanic nie razi
<witkoll> siemka wszystkim :)
<webnull> qermit: logo Ubuntu ma stonowane kolory a nie takie jaskrawe
<webnull> witkoll: cześć
<lisu> qermit: e tam, nie razi, tylko kuje
<gtriderxc> podoba mi się bardzo strona forum ubuntu. jest stonowana... idealna:)
<webnull> qermit: poza tym domyślne tapety Ubuntu nie mają nawet loga
<webnull> gtriderxc: nowa odsłona forum.ubuntu.pl, fajna no nie?
<imogen> siema wszystkim
<gtriderxc> i++++++++++++++++++
<gtriderxc> :)
<imogen> robie po raz pierwszy firewalla i potrzebuje niewielkiej pomocy
<gtriderxc> zapałek nie masz?
<lisu> imogen: cos co potrzymać?
<imogen> tak
<gtriderxc> mailem wysle
<imogen> z jakimi stanami trzeba ustawiac nadchodzace polaczenia do dhcp?
<imogen> samo NEW wystarczy?
<webnull> gtriderxc: trudno, dam Mu zapalniczkę
<gtriderxc> ciszą zawiało
<gtriderxc> działa mu ten firewall
<imogen> aktualnie tak, bo mam regulki na port 67-68
<imogen> ale one sa napisane na szybko bez wiekszych opcji
<webnull> gtriderxc: może Mu firewall irca zablokował ;p
<gtriderxc> imogen jakoś chyba nie ma tu żadnych cFFFaniaków podpalaczy ;(
<imogen> wlasnie widze
<anemus> heh vpn do firmy przestał mi działać :D trza wyjąć flaszeczkę...
<imogen> raczej kazdy utyka na jakichs apt-getach aka 'zainstaluje na twych linuksach milion zbednych bzdur bo zaleznosci'
<anemus> imogen, idź na całość bez zabezpieczeń :P
<gtriderxc> :)
<Skrzyp> ;_
<imogen> polski kanal debiana jest tez na freenode?
<BlessJah> tak
<Skrzyp> imogen - polski kanal wszystkiego jest na freenode
<Skrzyp> #*-pl
<pi00> forum znowu nie działa
<Skrzyp> #debian-pl q twoim przypadku
<Skrzyp> pi00, znam problem, nie mogę pomóc :P
<pi00> akurat jak coś chce znaleść
<pi00> komu to forum przeszkadza?
<Skrzyp> nowoodsłaniają
<webnull> pi00: nie podoba Ci się nowa odsłona forum?
<webnull> pi00: przecież jest taka piękna, lubisz kosmos no nie?
<webnull> :>
<fookintosh> grafa otapowana przeflaszowana teraz krotka modlitwa i test ;)
<Skrzyp> pi00: fanom gentoo :P
<pi00> kosmos juz mi sie przejadł dołączonymi tapetami :P
<webnull> Jam user Gentoo ale atakować forum.php.pl bym nie chciał
<webnull> asd
<webnull> .
<Skrzyp> webnull, rzucili by sie na ciebie jak na billg'a
<Skrzyp> fgh
<Skrzyp> iop
<_7_oiram> no nie...
 * Skrzyp zna klawiature na pamiec
<_7_oiram> nie da się nicka ustawić na 7_oiram
<_7_oiram> zablokowany
<_7_oiram> .
<Skrzyp> houston, macie problem
<hacked_by_7_oira> .
<webnull> koniec testów ;p
<Skrzyp> :P
<webnull> Nie spodziewaliśmy się, że będzie trwało to tak długo. Nasze "hakowanie" zmierza ku szczęśliwemu końcowi. ;)
<webnull> lol
<NightWish`> hummm
<webnull> ee to miałbyć cytat
<webnull> zapomniałem dodać "" :)
<NightWish`> co to za kretyni shakowali forum?
<webnull> NightWish`: nikt nie zhackował forum
<webnull> haha
<Barthalion> Śmieszne jak żarty na pierwszego kwietnia
<webnull> zabawnie by było jak by ktoś na prawdę *TERAZ* zhackował forum.ubuntu.pl
<Barthalion> Reklama godna GOG
<webnull> i podmienił "hacked by 7_oiram" na coś innego ;-)
<NightWish`> webnull: jak to nikt?
<srehto> :P
<anemus> ciekawe co mario_7, sylwester i Stirlitz  szykują jego nowego z forum
<NightWish`> czyli że to zmiany administracyjne?
<termi> polityczne :)
<srehto> przesiadka na ip.board? :P
<NightWish`> w sensie?
<Psotnick> jak w Libii :D
<termi> bo komorowski poczul bul
<termi> ;)
<gtriderxc> jeśli forum nie zostało zhaczone to dlaczego wordpressowa czytelnia tez nie działa?
<webnull> gtriderxc: bo też ją przebudowywują zapewne
<gtriderxc> tak czy owak mi się wystrój podoba
<gtriderxc> moga zostawić
<NightWish`> :D
<webnull> termi: ból*
<webnull> :D
<termi> webnull: wcale ze nie bo obiat
<webnull> za puzno na obiat
<NightWish`> apfyyyyy
<NightWish`> pfyyyyyy
 * NightWish` sie rozczarowała :P
<srehto> http://code.google.com/p/android-cruft/downloads/list
<srehto> lol
 * NightWish` korzysta juz na dobre z iosa ;>
<sretho> NightWish`, źle czynisz, dziecko
<webnull> Android jest lepszy od iOS ;p
<webnull> w iOS nawet VLC nie znajdziesz
<webnull> czy Firefoksa
<NightWish`> mi Safari w zupełności wytarcza ;)
<sretho> nom
<NightWish`> wystarcza*
<webnull> a na Androidzie nawet Quake 3
<sretho> ios zabral vlc
<Psotnick> a na maemo jest nawet aircrack ;D
<NightWish`> kupiłam telefon pod siebie nie pod to co mogłby mieć
<webnull> Pieprzyć Apple ogólnie za ich chorą politykę
<webnull> A ja kupiłem telefon nie po to aby mieć cegłę
<webnull> z logiem Apple
<NightWish`> oh tak, zapomniałam że zależało mi przede wszystkim na szpanie ;>
<webnull> Po co "szpanować" ?:>
<webnull> Kupuje się to co bardziej używalne
<webnull> Ja przykładowo wolałem kupić UMPC niezły klocek niż jakiegoś iPada
<NightWish`> webnull: no i o tym mowie ;)
<webnull> bo ten klocek potrafi więcej niż ta cegła iPad
<Dreadlish> elo
<NightWish`> webnull: cala smieszna prawda polega na tym, ze Iphone ma wszystko to czego teraz potrzebuje i wymagam od telefonu
<NightWish`> jako jedyny
<NightWish`> więc - kupiłam go
<NightWish`> za śmieszne pieniądze
<webnull> http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2006/03/samsung_q1.jpg
<webnull> vs
<webnull> http://audiobookfan.nexto.pl/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/iPad.png
<webnull> Przeciętny user kupiłby iPada ze względu na wygląd
<Dreadlish> ipad + podłoga = pareset złoty w plecy
<webnull> ja kupiłem stary model Samsunga Q1 bo ma procesor x86 + dysk twardy 60 GB, 1024 mb ramu
<NightWish`> iPad byłby dla mnie całkowicie bezużyteczny
<webnull> Postawiłem Arch Linux na nim i znacznie więcej potrafi niż iPad dwa razy droższy
<Dreadlish> no niestety
<webnull> Używam ulubionych programów typu Chromium, Firefox
<webnull> Ulubionego środowiska graficznego :)
<NightWish`> dla mnie jest różnica między tym co potrafi a co sie wykorzystuje
<Dreadlish> głupia licencja bsd pozwala na używanie w produktach komercyjnych
<webnull> Dokładnie, też tak myślę
<Dreadlish> przynajmniej dobrze że nie sprzedają tego softu
<webnull> NightWish`: dokładnie, ale Mi by iPad nie wystarczył
<Dreadlish> tylko dają za darmo
<NightWish`> webnull: a dla mnie byłby całkowicie zbędny ;)
<webnull> ja wykorzystuję takie oprogramowanie w Moim UMPC jakiego na 100% nie było by w iPadzie :)
<NightWish`> za to iPhone dał mi na nowo radośc korzystania z telefonu
<Dreadlish> dla mnie ten ipad musiałby być lepszy od mojego eeepc bym się zgodził na kupno
<Dreadlish> a nie dają kupe i sprzedają drogo
<webnull> http://www.dobreprogramy.pl/ImageProxy.ashx?file=Blogs/20110220174123_3.png
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> ładne
<Dreadlish> ale ten conky jakiś dziwny
<webnull> a conky to chyba wywalę
<Dreadlish> i tapeta nie pasuje
<webnull> pokazuje plan dnia i listę serwerów
<NightWish`> ja mojego onky nie zmienie do końca świata chyba
<webnull> lista serwerów wypadła z conkiego bo serwerków już nie posiadam :)
<webnull> Lubię pisać aplikacje pod Mój sprzęt, takie bardziej eksperymentalne
<webnull> jak np. skaner urządzeń bluetooth z opcją wysyłania kartek masowo :D
<webnull> Niektóre telefony nie są odporne na to i wskazują bez przerwy - "Czy zaakceptować" - można się zaklikać "nie" na śmierć ;p
<NightWish`> a ja się dzisiaj bardzo zirytowałam
<NightWish`> byłam w MM w celu zakupu słuchawek
<NightWish`> ale stwierdzili że albo kupie sennheisery w ciemno albo w ogóle
<webnull> A to słuchawki muszą być jakieś specjalne? :>
<webnull> Ja biorę pierwsze lepsze markowe słuchawki na allegro
<NightWish`> webnull: skoro zamierzam wydać >200 zł
<webnull> "kup teraz" i będzie jutro albo po jutrze :)
<NightWish`> to chcę wiedzieć co kupuję
<webnull> 200 zł za słuchawki?
<webnull> Tyle to ja dałem 5 lat temu za bezprzewodowe
<NightWish`> a już wiele słyszałam na temat grania dobrych słuchawek po iP
<webnull> które działają do dzisiaj :)
<Psotnick> webnull: 200zł za słuchawki to mało
<NightWish`> Psotnick: ale mi chodzi o pchełki ;)
<webnull> Ja ogólnie nie lubię słuchawek
<webnull> lubię porządne głośniki
<webnull> nie lubię odcinać się od otoczenia
<webnull> Ktoś przychodzi to musi mnie stuknąć abym dowiedział się, że do Mnie mówi ;-)
<webnull> Albo jak ktoś zawoła, nic nie usłyszę
<NightWish`> webnull: zbyt dużo podrozuje
<NightWish`> i w takim przedziale ciężko słuchać muzyki bez słuhawek ;)
<webnull> Moje słuchawki...
<webnull> Używam takich za 30 zł dousznych ;p
<webnull> Bo nie będę chodzić z takimi wielkimi przecież.
<NightWish`> noooo
<NightWish`> popieram
<webnull> Codziennie widuję osoby w autobusie
<webnull> mające ogromne słuchawki na uszach ;-)
<NightWish`> http://sonusmobile.pl/product-pol-146-Sluchawki-a-JAYS-Four.html
<NightWish`> te kupie
<webnull> Nie dałbym tyle za słuchawki ;p
<Psotnick> NightWish`: trójki były osom ;)
<gtriderxc> proponuję dowiedzieć się jakie sa aspekty zdrowotne długotrwałego noszenia słuchawek
<NightWish`> znam takich co dawali po 500 euro
<NightWish`> Psotnick: a o czwórkach coś wiesz?
<Psotnick> nie, nie miałem nigdy w uszach
<NightWish`> mhm
<Psotnick> z resztą trójki nie mają tych bajerów do rozmawiania ;)
 * webnull idzie oglądać Numb3rs S01E13 ;-)
<dancios> ktos bawil sie omap3/4 ?
<dancios> bo nie wiem czemu http://pastebin.com/u1KH636B   strumien gstreamera tylko do 640x480 moge
<Diabelko> webnull: Numbers to ten serial z takim poczochranym młodzieniaszkiem
<Diabelko> ?
<NightWish`> jeeeeeeeeeeeeść
<lisu> NightWish`: a kto ci zabrania?
<dancios> Wszystkim sie gastro wlancza :D
<m477> pizza w drodze :)
<rasdel> moze nie dojechac.
<Psotnick> parówki w wodzie ;D
<rasdel> rozgotuja sie
<Psotnick> niee
<Psotnick> mam nadzieję
<m477> musi
<dancios> w lidlu odkrylem ze niemieckie parowki maja wiecej miesa niz z morlin XD
<rasdel> najlepsze parowki
<rasdel> maja
<rasdel> w biedronce.
<Psotnick> ja to nie wiem jakie mam, bo to siostra kupiła i siostra robi ;D
<m477> 5zl vs kg?
<rasdel> kg.
<m477> kurde, takie swietne notatki zrobilem ze i tak musze pojsc skserowac od kogos;/
<webnull> Ehh... dyskutują o parówkach...
<NightWish`> lisu[away]: już zjadłam :)
<webnull> A ja głodny jeszcze bardziej się robię
<r_a_f> cóż to, ubuntu.pl padło?
<r_a_f> tzn forum ...
<anemus> eee, to tylko bardziej wyszukana forma komunikatu "strona w przebudowie"
<MatKill> siema
<MatKill> forum zostało zhackowane :>
<Dreadlish> lol
<MatKill> tak wiem
<Dreadlish> komuś sie nudziło :D
<MatKill> ;p
<MatKill> a nicki tych hackerów jakoś dziwnie są napisane ... (odwrotnie)
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> czekaj
<Dreadlish> bo nie mam gdzie sprawdzić
<apocalyptiq> hej, wygląda na to że ktoś zhackował forum
<Dreadlish> ll'd
<MatKill> ;d
<Dreadlish> nie tylko ty to piszesz
<Dreadlish> japierdole
<Dreadlish> zastanawiam sie czy poprostu w hostingu był błąd
<Dreadlish> czy jakiś debil ustawił sobie proste hasło do ftp
<MatKill> ehh
<MatKill> ...
<MatKill> "Nie spodziewaliśmy się, że będzie trwało to tak długo. Nasze "hakowanie" zmierza ku szczęśliwemu końcowi. ;)
<MatKill>  Wyniki będą widoczne najprawdopodobniej jeszcze dzisiaj w nocy."
<Dreadlish> hmm
<MatKill> nie rozumiecie jeszcze? ;>
<Dreadlish> nie?
<Dreadlish> ovh, domeny nie podrąbali
<MatKill> 7_airam
<MatKill> coś Ci to mówi?
<Dreadlish> marian_7 ?
<Dreadlish> nie znam
<MatKill> mario_7
<Dreadlish> sorry ja z linksa właże
<MatKill> retsewlys ?
<Dreadlish> sylwester
<Dreadlish> do pierwszego daleko
<MatKill> jeszcze?
<Dreadlish> sorry - nie siedze kuwa na tamtym forum
<MatKill> nasa ?
<apocalyptiq> mario_7 [na] ubuntu [kropka] pl. Prywatnie: Student informatyki, od momentu otrzymania pierwszej płyty z Ubuntu 5.10 zagorzały fan open source i Linuksa (w ..
<Dreadlish> jezu uumiem czytać od tyłu
<Dreadlish> zrobili se strona w przebudowie
<Dreadlish> tyle
<Dreadlish> ale chujowo
<Dreadlish> dobra
<MatKill> no właśnie ;p
<Dreadlish> no to mogli to napisać debilologicznie
<MatKill> nieee...
<Dreadlish> w stylu "strona w przebudowie"
<MatKill> tak jest fajnie
<Dreadlish> sorry, mi sie nie otwiera
<Dreadlish> w operze
<Dreadlish> w linksie tak
<Enlik> Zabawnie sie czyta strony i komentarze wszelakie na ten temat
<MatKill> mi w operze się otwiera normalnie
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> mi nie chce resolvować
<Dreadlish> lol'd
<kklimonda> byłoby fajniej, gdyby już w przeszłosci nie było włamu albo dwóch
<MatKill> dobra nie tłumaczcie mu ;p
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> załadowało sie
<MatKill> chyba każdy się powinien sam domyślić
<Dreadlish> wiesz no
<Dreadlish> było mi napisać stirlitza od tyłu to bym od razu skapował
<MatKill> przecież wystarczy jeden rzut okiem ;p
<Enlik> MatKill: oj z tego co widać to nie takie oczywiste (i mnie to też dotyczy)
<Dreadlish> bo tylko on siedzi na ircu z nich 4 :D
<MatKill> ;p
<Stirlitz> ja tylko trzymam kredens
<MatKill> jaki głupi hacker by podawał swój nick Enlik???
<Dreadlish> Stirlitz: ale jesteś napisany w tym burdelu
<Dreadlish> ale dobra czcionka przynajmniej
<Enlik> Trzymanie kredensu? Ktoś musi nie spać, trzymać
<MatKill> dobra z/w pomyślcie sami
<Dreadlish> ale TO NIE JEST XHTML COMPILANT!
<Dreadlish> ani 4.01 transitional
<Enlik> MatKill: a nie jest tak, ze zwykle nick zostawiaja? Albo podpis jakis?
<MatKill> nie
<MatKill> zwykle za sobą ślady zacierają
<Dreadlish> mogli w rocie wrzucić
<Dreadlish> to by sie bardziej pomęczyli
<Enlik> Nie wiem, generalnie rzadko chodze po zhackowanych stronach, ale wydaje mi sie, ze zostawiaja czasem jakiś „identyfikator”
<MatKill> a jak nick zostawisz to przecież google.pl
<Enlik> Nie mowie, ze IP czy nr telefonu
<MatKill> i już go masz
<Dreadlish> ale
<Dreadlish> obrazek jest dobry
<Dreadlish> ;d
<MatKill> ;d
<Dreadlish> ide sie wykompie
<Enlik> ą
<Dreadlish> może mi lap nie siądzie po drodze
<Enlik> Chyba ze wykompać to coś z komputerem
<Enlik> ;>
<MatKill> Enlik: jak zostawisz swój nick to w 75% (jak nie więcej) przypadków możesz wyciągnąć dane osobowe
<Enlik> MatKill: chakierzy sa raczej ostrozni, zeby ich nicka sie nie dalo powiazac z danymi osobowymi
<Enlik> Niemniej nie wnikam
<MatKill> nie z nicku!!!
<Diabelko> mi to bardziej przypomina nową wersję "strony w przebudowie"
<Diabelko> albo zdesperowanych użytkowników archa
<MatKill> i nie żadni chakierzy... tylko hacker (powinno być cracker'zy - ale trudno)
<Enlik> Czemu zdesperowanych? Jakas aktualizacja nie poszla? ;p
<Diabelko> dla mnie zbytnio narzekacie tak swoją drogą
<MatKill> kto narzeka?
<Diabelko> to naprawdę wygląda na "stronę w przebudowie"
<Diabelko> bez żadnych teorii spiskowych
<linc0ln> tak to jest kurwa z lubuntu
<MatKill> niby jak ?
<MatKill> przecież w *ubuntu możesz wszystko w grafice wyklikać
<MatKill> prawie*
<linc0ln> ubuntu.pl tez wyklikali
<MatKill> heh o to, że nie działa Ci chodzi?
<MatKill> a tak w ogóle to ubuntu.pl DZIAŁA
<Enlik> Diabelko: ale nasza dyskusja abstrahuje od tego, co sie stalo
<linc0ln> i tak na to nie wchodzilem
<MatKill> kurde to nie jest dyskusja
<Enlik> (moja i MK)
<MatKill> bo ja wiem ocb
<MatKill> ;d
<Enlik> Żeby tylko
<Enlik> Heh
<linc0ln> ubuntu dalo dupy i jest teraz dubuntu z srodowiskiem graficznym przerwa techniczna
<MatKill> ubuntu nie dało nic ...
<Enlik> Pozwol mu się pohejterzyć
<MatKill> ok
<MatKill> ale jak można coś takiego pisać?
<Enlik> „Repozytorium jest aktualne” to po polsku?
<MatKill> no pisze w języku polskim... ale chodzi Ci czy repo jest pol?
<Enlik> Wyraz „aktualne” jakoś mi nie pasuje
<MatKill> nie wiem... nie używam ubu
<Enlik> Up to date
<MatKill> u mnie wystarczy wpisać emerge --sync ;p u Was apt-get update i będzie aktualne
<Enlik> Nie pytam o to, ale niech Ci bedzie ;)
<linc0ln> NIE PISAC! TRZEBA WYKLIKAC!
<MatKill> po co klikać
<MatKill> jak można wpisać?
<MatKill> i robi się to kilka x szybciej?
<linc0ln> bo ubuntu jest klikane, i trzeba isc za tradycja ;P
<MatKill> ale ubuntu to Linuks
<linc0ln> Kto chce baze ubu?
<MatKill> a Linuks nie posiada takiej tradycji - jest temu raczej przeciwny
<Psotnick> linc0ln: a w czym hasła?
<linc0ln> baza byla pod pewnym adresie caly czas na serwie ;p
<Enlik> MatKill: Linux, nie Linuks, proszę ja ciebie
<linc0ln> tak jak foto /hacked.jpg
<MatKill> Linuks to słowo które można wymawiać w języku polskim
<Enlik> Ale nie pisze się tak!
<MatKill> choć przyznam, że powinno się pisać Linux
<Enlik> Trzeba nawet
<MatKill> po prostu tak ładniej wygląda :>
<Enlik> Chyba że to jest GG, to nie trzeba
<Mhrok> MatKill: też gentoo? :d
<MatKill> taa
<Mhrok> i nie trzeba pisać Linux
<Tyczek> Enlik: Nie trzeba, bo poprawnie jest Linuks.
<Enlik> Nie
<Mhrok> Tak
<Enlik> Poprawnie jest „Linuksa”
<Enlik> Mianownik zachowuje x
<Enlik> Kropka
<MatKill> Mhrok: Enlik ma rację
<Mhrok> Hm, być, może, aż tak dokłądnych informacji nie mam
<Mhrok> *być może
<Mhrok> to dzięki za nową wiedzę ;)
<Enlik> :>
<Enlik> Dzięki za chęć jej poznawania
<Tyczek> Dobra, faktycznie. ;P
<Tyczek> Mea culpa.
<Mhrok> ja tam jestem ciekawy czy gentoo mi wstanie po generalnym upgrade pakietów w systemie :D
<MatKill> DuN?
<Mhrok> w tym jakieś sterowniki fglrx
<MatKill> zrób jeszcze revdep-rebuild
<Mhrok> wiem
<MatKill> powinno wstać
<MatKill> i configi uporządkuj
<Mhrok> jeszcze musiałem trochę innych rzeczy zrobić, bo conajmniej 5 pakietów nie chciało się skompilować
<MatKill> bo pewnie ~30 nowych będziesz miał
<Mhrok> uporządkować...?
<MatKill> tak
<MatKill> ;p
<MatKill> powiedzmy
<Mhrok> oświeć mnie jak to zrobić :D
<Enlik> To co wy upgrade robicie co 2 miesiace? ;)
<MatKill> nie
<Mhrok> no u mnie tak jakoś wyszło ;>
<MatKill> dispatch-conf ;>
<snickers> sory, ze tak glupio zapytam ale o co chodzi z tym "hackowaniem" forum?
<Enlik> Mhrok: stable czy un?
<MatKill> un pewnie
<MatKill> kto teraz siedzi na stable/
<Enlik> Un to wiecej tego bedzie ;]
<Enlik> MatKill: pewnie tyle osob co na stable Debiana (choc skala inna)
<Mhrok> Enlik: ~
<MatKill> u Nas się wpisuje emerge --sync && emerge -DuN world && revdep-rebuild && shutdown -h
<Enlik> Mhm
<MatKill> i idzie się spać
<MatKill> ;>
<Enlik> Tja :)
<Mhrok> no właśnie ja tak zrobiłem
<Enlik> Źle
<Mhrok> ale bodaj 20 pakiet się wykrzaczył
<MatKill> shutdown -h now ;p
<Mhrok> z 140
<Enlik> Proponuję modyfikację: shutdown powinno się wykonac na koncu niezaleznie czy ktoras z poprzednich opcji wykonala sie poprawnie... chociaz niekoniecznie...
<MatKill> nie
<Enlik> Lepiej jak zawiedzie zeby byl wlaczony, fakt
<dKc__> szkoda, ze nie ma tuxkart w repozytoriach ubuntu
<MatKill> logi są
<Enlik> No ale tak jakos wygodniej by bylo - i nie ma ryzyka po wylaczeniu, ze system nie wstanie i trzeba bedzie siegac po chroot
<MatKill> no tak
<MatKill> ale po co się ma marnować prąd?
<MatKill> zresztą po włączeniu rano zawsze możesz zobaczyć co poszło nie tak
<MatKill> a LiveCD to chyba każdy gentoo'wiec posiada
<Enlik> Tak wiec sam widzisz, źle podałeś polecenie
<Enlik> :)
<MatKill> now na końcu i dobrze
<Enlik> Nie, w przypadku bledu sie nie wykona ostatnie... wiesz, co robi „&&”?
<MatKill> wykouje po?
<MatKill> ;d
<Enlik> a && b → b wykona sie tylko wtedy, jeśli a wykona sie poprawnie
<Enlik> (tj. zakonczy sie z kodem wyjscia 0)
<MatKill> no to komputer w przypadku błędu się nie wyłączy
<Enlik> a; b → to jest jedno po drugim, niezależnie od
<MatKill> ;d
<Enlik> a || b → b tylko jesli a bez błędu
<Enlik> *z błędem
<Enlik> ;]
<MatKill> można napisać fajny skrypt
<MatKill> ;p
<Enlik> To jest wykorzystywane, np. w ebuildach
<Enlik> strutututu || kurde-blad-koncze-pracę
<MatKill> majtki z drutu || rzeczywiście :>
<Enlik> Lul
<dKc__> jak sobie poradzic z błędem configure: error: could not find working GL library
<dKc__> ?
<dKc__> w ogole witam
<dKc__> Enlika, MatKilla etc
<MatKill> cześć
<Enlik> Witamy
<Enlik> Otóż poradzić sobie z nim można instalując wymaganą zależność
<MatKill> sudo apt-get install libxmu-dev libxmu6
<MatKill> w terminalu
<MatKill> jasne?
<Enlik> Jak nie, to klęcz na grochu ;)
<dKc__> libxmu-dev ? cóż to?
<Enlik> Nazwa pakietu
<MatKill> nie wiem w google znalazłem - nazwa pakietu
<Enlik> apt-cache show libxmu-dev wyświetli więcej informacji
<dKc__> moge zainstalować :)
<MatKill> raczej musisz
 * Enlik watpi, by to było to
<dKc__> ja też, ale co mi szkodzi
<dKc__> heh, pomogło:)
<dKc__> ooo a teraz inny błąd :P
<dKc__> przy make install
<dKc__> ogolnie to pliba chce ze źródeł instalnąć
<Enlik> Ni ma tego w repo?
<dKc__> pewnie jest
<Enlik> Przytul mnie ktos
<MatKill> no to możesz podasz loga ?
<Enlik> „pewnie jest”
<dKc__> a teraz na sudo odpalilem make install
<dKc__> i cos sie dzieje
<Enlik> apt-get build-dep PAKIET
<MatKill> jeny
<dKc__> warningów kupa
<Enlik> To moze pomoc przy zal. pod warunkiem ze jest w repo
<Enlik> make install odpala się bez sudo
<Enlik> A sory
<MatKill> a nie z ?
<dKc__> hm
<dKc__> chyba sie zapętliło
<Enlik> „A sory”
<MatKill> ;p
<Enlik> A Portable Games Library
<dKc__> no tam, ze bez sudo
<dKc__> jest napisane
<Enlik> To wyglada jak wstep do tego, co nastapi pozniej: instalacji 10 innych pakietow ze źródeł ;)
<MatKill> Emerging (1 of 14) - u mnie tylko 14 pakietów do aktualizacji
<Enlik> Łe, pojdzie szybko... 9 h i gotowe
<MatKill> chciałbyś ;>
<Enlik> No to 19 :>
<MatKill> CPU MHz:               1466.791 - na lapku mam tylko tyle
<MatKill> ale i tak w 15-20min
<Enlik> 1 rdzeń?
<MatKill> no (inaczej podałbym 2 :P )
<Enlik> AMD Athlon pewnie
<MatKill> pewnie tak :D
<dKc__> czy ktos moze mi powiedziec jak ro zainstlowac?
<dKc__> http://tuxkart.sourceforge.net/downloads.html
<dKc__> niby mam tego pliba juz
<dKc__> ale coś nie idzie
<harloczek> re
<dKc__> przy okazji zainstaluje sobie ktos gierke z pingwinkiem:)
<Enlik> W repozytorium masz supertuxkart
<Enlik> Może to coś podobnego
<MatKill> harloczek: co rechoczesz? :>
<harloczek> tak już mam :P
<MatKill> a tak w ogóle to ET / TCE nie lepsze? :P
<MatKill> OpenArena
<MatKill> ;p
<MatKill> zresztą wine i masz wszystko
<dKc__> jakas dziwna ta gierka
<dKc__> grafa jak z n64 (co sobie cenie), ale grywalnosc juz nie jak z n64...
<dKc__> a OpenArena roksi:)
<dKc__> szkoda, ze nie ma openUT :(
<dKc__> a co powiecie na
<dKc__> to, że po tym jak robie configure
<dKc__> to wywala mi
<dKc__> configure: error: can not find install-sh or install.sh in . ./.. ./../..
<sysek> zakochalem sie a przeciez jeszcze nie mam zony
<MatKill> sysek: to chyba dobrze, nie?
<MatKill> dKc__: nie to żebym był złośliwy, ale zobacz w google czy nie ma - sam nie zobaczę bo DuN'uję
<MatKill> a to może przy moich podzespołach zakończyć się niezbyt dobrze
<Mhrok> używa ktoś tutaj skryptu pogodynka do conkyego?
 * lisu ziewa
<Enlik> 1st
<qermit> kto chce popkorn?
<Enlik> o|
<Dreadlish> zgłodniałem
 * lisu dopija browara
<transparty> forum niedysponowane
<Enlik> Hihi, zrobilem
 * Enlik sobie kodzi
 * Dreadlish chyba pójdzie spać
<transparty> na jakie wyniki czekamy
<transparty> ?
<transparty> niemozliwe mam 6 podejrzanych plikow po skanie chkrootkit
<transparty>  Checking /dev for suspicious file types                  [ Warning ]
<transparty>  Checking for hidden files and directories                [ Warning ]
<transparty> /sbin/ifconfig                                           [ Warning ]
<transparty> /usr/bin/w.procps                                        [ Warning ]
<transparty> /usr/bin/who                                             [ Warning ]
<transparty> /usr/bin/whereis                                         [ Warning ]
<transparty> bac sie?
<transparty> jest ten temat na forum o rkhunter a nie moge go podgladnac
<transparty> jest mozliwosc zeby ktos mi spraqdzil zabezpieczenie systemu ?
<transparty> sprawdzil
<Dreadlish> no i jednak nie zrobili forum ;d
#ubuntu-pl 2011-03-20
<transparty> i jak ma mbezpieczny system ?
<transparty> mam
<transparty> infected files: 	107
<transparty> from avast update 19/03/2011
<transparty> siedze na bombie ?
<Ciaho> ma ktoś pomysł dlaczego FF mi nie startuje?
<jedzsmalec> bo zepsułeś.
<Ciaho> samo sie zepsuło
<transparty> forum lata hehe
<Enlik> Fuj. ;)
<Enlik> Troszkę $ zaoszczędzą
<transparty> mala przerwa techniczna
<Enlik> Ładnie napisali w tym tekście o zmianach - bez ironii mówię
<transparty> webd.pl pinguje mnie
<transparty> flaschem wejda
<transparty> Enlik to byl ktos inny ?
<m477> pije ktos?
<transparty> ja
<m477> a co i ile
<transparty> co chcesz ile chcesz
<m477> zal
<transparty> za dobrze i tak bywa
<transparty> a co sobie bede zalowal dobra braca w dobrej firmie to mozna sobie pozwolic zapasy porobic poleam label Whisky Label 5 1L 50zl
<transparty> tzn w przeliczeniu na zl dobra trza wystawic apparmora
<m477> ano
<transparty> i dopalic
<transparty> jeszcze troche bo juz niedlugo sie skonczy, tymczasem
<m477> co palisz
<transparty> ostatnio
<transparty> northernlight ale koncze z tym
<transparty> nie ma sensu taka zabawa
<transparty> trzymac poziom, zjesc IT w calosci
<m477> witam
<Mhrok> Jestem gotów zrobić komuś krzywdę za to co robi userom forum aktualnym skinem...
<Mhrok> Jest BEZNADZIEJNY.
<krakers> jest dobry
<krakers> chociaż przydał by się też do wyboru jakiś czarny theme
<krakers> satanic edition czy coś, pomarańczka na noc daje po oczach
<Mhrok> No własnie za jasny jest ;D
<Mhrok> Ja raczej czarno-szare a nie biało-jasnopomarańczowe preferuję ;)
<krakers> nie mniej szata ładna, rozmieszczenie, czcionki, całe UI
<fi9o> Mhrok: W koncu nie ma tam tego chamskiego layoutu
<fi9o> Nagle sie jakos ladniej zrobilo
<mati75> fi9o: ++
<jah123> siema all
<jah123> mam pytanko bo chce sprawdzic czy dobrze zabezpieczylem linuxa
<jah123> jak sie nazywa ta stronka co sie na nia wbija i tam pokazuje nam  jaka mamy przegladarke,system itd.. ???
<Mhrok> Nie wiem, ale to nie pokaże ci jak dobrze zabezpieczyłeś linuksa
<krakers> jah123: jeżeli naciśniesz przycisk power i go przytrzymasz a maszyna się nie wyłączy to znaczy że go dobrze zabezpieczyłeś
<jah123> ale chce tylko sprawdzic czy pokaze jakąkolwiek informacje
<Mhrok> to jest tylko i wyłącznie to co podaje przeglądarka SAMA
<Mhrok> i to są ustawienia przeglądarki nie "linuksa"
<jah123> krakers twój post byl zbedny
<krakers> jah123: i vice versa
<jah123> zero kultury...
<jah123> dobra dzięki ci Mhrok
<Mhrok> szybka akcja
<sysek> mit am sie podoba forum
<sysek> yulko logo inne
<Mhrok> Dlatego potrzeba więcej niż jeden skin. do wyboru.
<krakers> można by zrobić jeden i tylko się jego kolorkami bawić
<krakers> bo całe ui jest dobre tego tymczasowego
<krakers> a kolorki można by dać biało-jasne, czarno-ciemne, zielony, czerowy, niebieski, pomarańczowy, fioletowy
<krakers> i w tedy każdy znajdzie sobie kolorek pod systemowego theme
<krakers> bo nie ma sensu zmieniać ui i rozmieszczenia elementów
<snaker1> witam
<snaker1> gdzie mogę znaleźć szczegółowy opis różnych opcjii menuconfig dla najnowszych kerneli po polsku /
<snaker1> ?>
<fi9o> Odpowiedzialem na #debian-pl
<lisu> re
<linc0ln> re re kum kum
<tar-gz> lubuntu jest oficjalnym spinem ubuntu?
<kklimonda> tar-gz: jeszcze nie oidp
<tar-gz> kklimonda: czyli lubuntu nie ejst wydawane przez cannonicals?
<Wizard> cześć
<kklimonda> tar-gz: nie, to projekt całkowicie rozwijany przez społeczność
<tar-gz> chyba sie skusze.
<tar-gz> kklimonda: jaki kernel jest  w ubu 10.10
<kklimonda> 2.6.35
<Barthalion> Lubuntu to chyba najbardziej dopracowany spin evar
<Wizard> o_O
<Wizard> cholera, dlaczego debian jest taki wolny?
<Wizard> os x zapiernicza, a linuksy się wleką
<Barthalion> SOA#1
<Wizard> aj tam soa
<alyen> ave
<alyen> gdzie znajde w kubuncie info na temat sprzetu zainstalowanego? kiedys tam dotarlem... ale zapomnialem jak...
<fi9o> lspci
<fi9o> (:
<Wizard> alyen: systeminfo, czy jakoś tak
<alyen> tzn? napisz prosze tak by siwy pan sobie z tym poradzil ;o]
<snaker1> gdzie mogę znaleźć szczegółowy opis różnych opcjii menuconfig dla najnowszych kerneli po polsku ?
<Barthalion> W ilu miejscach jeszcze się zapytasz?
<Barthalion> Za mało odpowiedzi dostajesz, że nigdzie?
<Wizard> alyen: hehe, nie używam kde, niestety, a nie pamiętam polecenia
<Wizard> dlatego napisałem "w przybliżeniu"
<alyen> wizard: wpisac to w konsole tak?
<Wizard> albo w "alt+f2"
<Wizard> nawet w alt-f2 lepiej
<Wizard> bo tam podpowiada
<Wizard> znów mnie nosi na gentoo :>
<alyen> niestety nie dziala...
<alyen> w sensie nie ma info
<Mhrok> Wizard: zapraszam :D
<Wizard> Mhrok: no tylko nie wiem jak będzie z prędkością tegoż cuda na G4
<Wizard> budować się będzie pewnie dłuuugo
<Mhrok> Jaki polecacie klient MPD nie konsolowy oprócz Sonaty?
<Mhrok> Wizard: nie wiem, ja mam Q9550 ;P
<snaker1> xmms
<Wizard> Mhrok: nie polecamy
<snaker1> jak masz więcej niż 1Ghz cpu i 526 ramu to deedbeef
<Wizard> ale jak zrobię gentoo, to potem będę przebudowywał świat raz na tydzień
<Wizard> nie wiem czy mam ochotę
<Wizard> a potem mnie najdzie jeszcze, żeby na armie stawiac i już w ogóle
<Mhrok> xmms to klient mpd?
<snaker1> też jest dobry
<Mhrok> chyba nie...
<Mhrok> może i jest dobry... ;)
<Barthalion> xmms2 chyba
<winter> xmms nie ma wsparcia dla utf
<winter> staroć
<Wizard> Mhrok: jakby coś - będzie na ciebie!
<Wizard> tylko sprawdzę, czy jest gnome-shell w tym członie
<alyen> wizard: kinfocenter ;o] - doczytalem siem ;o] - terza pozostaje mi znalesc cos na temat kamery zainstalowanej w laptoku... skajp sie az o nia prosi... ;o]
<Wizard> :D
<dKc__> witam
 * dKc__ szuka jakiejś dobrej książki o algorytmach
<Psotnick> dKc__: ja mam zbiór zadań z algorytmów, a na końcu są rozwiązania, ale to stara książka i już się jej chyba nie kupi
<swistak35> dKc__: sporo tego jest
<swistak35> dKc__: najlepsze jest chyba "Wprowadzenie do algorytmów" z WNT, ale dość drogi i skomplikowane, dla studentów
<swistak35> sporo ludzi stąd ma twittera widzę.
<EsmD> jak to zobaczyles?
<EsmD> wyszukales na twitterze np. dj_oko ? :P
<swistak35> nie, przypadkiem trafiłem na kogoś, a potem się posypało : )
 * Mhrok nie ma twittera
<swistak35> tzn, od Sirmacika, do kogoś, a potem zauważyłem pressentera, kklimondę, Kifkę, jest tego trochę
<Dreadlish> yo
<Nerihsa> jak sie nazywa menu z prawego przycisku myszy? popup menu?
<BlessJah> kontekstowe
<Dreadlish> context
<dKc__> o
<dKc__> macie twittera:)
<Nerihsa> ok dzieki
<dKc__> ogladacie koncert na youtube?
<Nerihsa> jaki
<kevinek> no wlasnie?
<Nerihsa> o na stronie glownej "Koncert finałowy Orkiestry Symfonicznej YouTube 2011 na żywo z Opery w Sydney. Oglądaj teraz!"
<dKc__> tak ten
 * dKc__ sie odchamia
<ChaosEngine> re
<kevinek> jak usunac kanal na freenode?
<Psotnick> msg chanserv drop #kanał
<Psotnick> jakoś tak
<kevinek> ok dzieki
<Mhrok> http://asset.soup.io/asset/0051/7339_8045.gif :)
<Skrzyp_> Dreadlish: ping
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp_: pong
<Skrzyp_> Dreadlish: czemu dostajê ping timeout jak wlatujê na dedzika?
<Psotnick> `utf8
<Przekliniak> utf8 -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Skrzyp_> Przekliniak: to u mnie - cmd.exe irssi.exe
<Skrzyp_> `utf8
<Przekliniak> utf8 -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Skrzyp_> ¹æê
<Skrzyp_> lol
<Skrzyp_> teraz to przesadzili
<Dreadlish> lol
<Skrzyp_> i jak ja bede z tin'a korzystal?
<Dreadlish> stary masz coś na ryju źle
 * Skrzyp_ od wczoraj na usenecie :P
<Dreadlish> bo u mnie działa wszystko
<Dreadlish> z kremla też
<Skrzyp_> a moze ZNC sie wylaczylo?
<Dreadlish> no
<Skrzyp_> glupi terminal
<Dreadlish> [dreadlish@dead ~]$ ps aux | grep znc | grep -v grep
<Dreadlish> skrzyp   22383  0.0  0.4   6924  2036 ?        Ss   Mar18   0:19 znc
<Dreadlish> [dreadlish@dead ~]$
<Dreadlish> tzn. znc siedzi
<Skrzyp_> to ja vi
<Dreadlish> irc.agh.edu.pl? wtf
<BlessJah> hm... mozna jakos software'owo wykastrowac wifi? chodzi mi o absolutną ciszę radiową z równoczesnym nasłuchem
<sysek> .
<BlessJah> forum ubuntu wrocilo
<BlessJah> cos sie wogole zmienilo?
<BlessJah> a nie, lay na forum jest inny
<winter> Nie spodziewaliśmy się, że będzie trwało to tak długo. Nasze "hakowanie" zmierza ku szczęśliwemu końcowi. ;)
<winter> Wyniki będą widoczne najprawdopodobniej jeszcze dzisiaj w nocy.
<Carnophage> silnik zmienili
<sysek> :o
<sysek> O:
<sysek> wsadzili silnik od warszawy m-20?
<shiira> :P
<lisu> nie, junaka przerobili
<Carnophage> nie, od starego malucha
<sysek> warszawa m-20 > *
<EsmD> BlessJah: widzialem cos takiego (chyba firewall) ze jak pakiety do ciebie przychodza to "trafiaja w pustke, nie sa blokowane tylko nic nie odpowiada", i tlko dozwolone porty sa nasluchiwane
<BlessJah> nasluchiwac chce na wifi, ale na ethernecie tez rozwazam taka opcje
<BlessJah> przy ethernecie jest łatwiej
<BlessJah> po wystarczy męsko-żeńska przejściówka z uciętym kabelkiem od nadawania
<BlessJah> czyli w sumie wykastrowana przejściówka
 * kevinek slucha http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOwD67BIPMA
<BlessJah> co do jasnej... abiword zna wiecej rozszerzen niz libre/openoffice?
<BlessJah> libreoffice nie umie czytac .abw, wiec w abiwordzie na innym kompie zapisalem w .odt .doc .txt i .docx zeby ta sierota mogla odczytac
<Nerihsa> a oo umie?
<BlessJah> nie wiem, ale podejrzewam ze nie
<BlessJah> wolalbym natywne odczytywanie a nie przechodzenie z jednego formatu do drugiego
<lisu> ale ten docx jest popaprany, zapisałem w abiwordzie docx, otworzyłem pod libreoff... głupia tabelka 15kolumn 4wiersze, rozjechana na szerokość niewiadomo jaką, porażka
<BlessJah> lisu: albo format albo obsługa, nie wnikam
<lisu> sprawdziłem też w 2 stronę, tak samo rozjeżdża tabelki abiword, jeśli zapisujemy w docx
<BlessJah> wnikam w to czemu dwa otwartozrodlowe pakiety nie obsluguja nawzajem swoich formatow
<lisu> teraz sprawdze, odt
<BlessJah> czy raczej ten ktory jest mniej popularny i uwazany za lekki ale ograniczony ma wieksze mozliwosci niz fully featured kombajn pod tytulem libreoffice/openoffice
<lisu> odt dobrze zachowuje tabelki
<BlessJah> extra/libreoffice 3.3.1-1 [zainstalowano] a productivity suite that is compatible with other major office suites
<BlessJah> compatible
<lisu> bardzo ładnie tabelki przechodzą w formacie odt pomiędzy abiwordem i libreoffice
<lisu> jesli zapiszemy w .doc, to też ładnie tabelki przechodzą, sprawdzałem tylko na tabelkach typu 8x9 15x4 itp, nie kombinowałem z kolorowaniem i scalaniem komórek.
<BlessJah> lisu: dosyć
<BlessJah> lisu: zrób analizę porównawczą i napisz na jakilinux.org czy czytelni ubuntu
<lisu> po ch*
<BlessJah> meh, sortowanie bibliografii sort-em xD
<Dreadlish> lol.
<Mhrok> czy conky ma ograniczenie wysokości?
<Mhrok> bo ucina mi go i nie wiem jak sobie z tym poradzić
<lisu> Mhrok:
<Mhrok> lisu: ?
<lisu> minimum_size x y
<Mhrok> nic nie zmienia się
<Set_> witam
<Mhrok> witaj
<Set_> Potrzebuje informacji... jak robic metapaczki dla ubuntu... wszdzie znajduje info jak zrobic paczke deb... ale jak zrobic metapaczke?
<Set_> jaka jest nalepsza ... a tym samym byc moze najprostrza metoda?
<Set_> jedni proponuje przez dpkg-deb inni przez checkinstall
<Set_> poprosze o naprowadzenie:)
<Caemyr> najprostrza?
<BlessJah> Set_: http://tinyurl.com/6x8fsxj
<BlessJah> to chyba najprostsza metoda
<Set_> to jeszcze poprosze tylko info jakz robiles ten filmik ?:)
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: jesteś?>
<BlessJah> Set_: mam konto premium na google
<BlessJah> brb
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: tak
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: działasz aktualnie na nattym?
<kklimonda> tak
<Set_> a przez co polecacie robienie paczki?? w najlepszy spsoob? przez dpkg-deb? przex checkinstall czy jeszcze jakas inna metoda?
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: możesz sprawdzić, czy działa java na firefoksie jeśli chcesz grac na kurniku?
<kklimonda> Set_: najlepsza metoda nie jest najprostrza
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: od suna?
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: ja chyba mam jakieś ice web czy coś takiego
<Set_> kklimonda: a jaka metode bys polecal osobie ktora dopiero zaczyna z tym?
<kklimonda> Set_: na pewno nie checkinstall - zresztą checkinstall się nie nada do robienia "metapaczek"
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: icedtea6-plugin ?
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: tak
<kklimonda> Set_: najlepiej ściągnąć jakąś gotową paczkę (jej źródła) i obejrzeć z czego się składa, a do tego poczytać dokumentację
<Set_> kklimonda: w dokumentacji paczki powinna byc instrukcja jak trzeba taka zrobic?
<Set_> ok lookne
<kklimonda> Set_: jak ściągniesz paczkę to będziesz mógł obejrzeć w jaki sposób jest zrobiona
<kklimonda> Set_: a dodatkowo możesz poczytać dokumentację na temat robienia paczek.
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: działa
<Set_> ok
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: wiesz moze co u mnie może być nie tak jeśli nie działa?
<BlessJah> kklimonda: on bardzo ale to bardzo nie chce skorzystac z google
<ari-tczew> BlessJah: ja?
<BlessJah> ari-tczew: nie
<sysek> ktos tu w ogole ma ubuntu jeszcze? ;o
<BlessJah> ja mam płytki
<BlessJah> to sie liczy?
<ari-tczew> jeśli nikt niema to po co ten kanał?
<ari-tczew> nie ma *
<BlessJah> bo okazyjnie wchodzi ktos szukac pomocy
<sysek> BlessJah: nie
<BlessJah> to chyba nikt
<ari-tczew> to ubuntu ma super popyt wtedy
<BlessJah> kiedy?
<ari-tczew> obecnie
<mati75> re
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: nie znam zbytnio javy
<kevinek> wiecie moze czemu jak chce nadac prawa opa komus to mi wywala
<kevinek> -ChanServ- Invalid template name given, use /msg ChanServ TEMPLATE #lubiezbieracszyszki for a list
<kevinek> ?
<kevinek> No templates set on channel wywala jak robie ta komende
<BlessJah> nie wiemy
<Natasza> |B|enedyktXVI: Ave Satan!
<kevinek> ma ktos z was xchata?
<Nerihsa> mhm
<kevinek> wiesz moze jak zrobic zeby pokazywal prefixy +@?
<kevinek> wiem, ze kiedys to ustawialem, ale juz zapomnialem jak
<Szycha> xchat.org/faq
<kevinek> dzieki :*
<Nerihsa> meh mam to domyslnie ;o
<witkoll> siemka
<Dreadlish> no elo
<witkoll> robił ktos nakładkę na 9.10   lts 10.04 ??
<kklimonda> nakładkę?
<witkoll> akualizację do 10.04  z 9.10
<kklimonda> no to ja robiłem
<witkoll> jako aktualizację ??? nieposypało Ci się nic ???
<Dreadlish> a co ma sie sypać?
<Dreadlish> oprócz tego że to ubuntu
<witkoll> jakbym wiedział bym się niepytał mam trochę danych których wolałbym nie stracić i softu troche też mam różnego
<kklimonda> witkoll: nie miałem problemów, ale dbam o system (nie instaluję losowych paczek, nic spoza repoztoriów które znam etc.)
<witkoll> instaluję tylko to mi potrzebne nic więcej od zera poprostu mi sie niebardzo widzi instalacja chociaż pewnie było by szybciej :))
<witkoll> a w repo nic nie zmnieniam no tylko gg dodaję
<DarkWolf448> Witam wszystkich :)
<witkoll> siemka :)
<mati75> DarkWolf448: witajcie Michale
<Pechowiec> \o/
<kevinek> o/
 * kevinek np: Portico Quartet - Pompidou (from Knee-Deep In The North Sea) - [2:35/12:02]
<Pechowiec> jak kiedys pisalem troche w c++ i chcialbym powalczyc z gui to lepiej qt czy gtk?
<BlessJah> qt
<Pechowiec> wogole co szybsze jest?
<Pechowiec> najlepiej z uszasadnieniem poprosze :)
<BlessJah> bo tak
<kevinek> bo tak uwaza
<Psotnick> qt jest dziwne ;)
<DarkWolf448> Mnóstwo osób a taka cisza :D
<DarkWolf448> Masowe ucieczki :O :D
<kevinek> ale caly czas jest 1--+
<kevinek> 100+
<BlessJah> Pechowiec: spotkalem sie z opinia ze gtk nie ma przyszlosci
<kklimonda> przyszłość Gtk+ jest co najmniej nieciekawa
<kklimonda> Qt z drugiej strony implementuje część wspólną każdej wspieranej platofrmy, więc też nie jest zbyt fajne ;)
<kklimonda> Pechowiec: ^ zależy w sumie co chcesz napisać. Jak aplikację dla Linuksa to Gtk+ daje więcej możliwości, ale parę rzeczy jest topornych.
<Pechowiec> kklimonda: nie mam jakos sprecyzowanych jeszcze  pomyslow
<Pechowiec> narazie pewnie to bedzie cos prostego typu pobierz info od usera porownaj/zmien, wyswietl cos
<Enlik> FLTK ;f
<DarkWolf448> Skoro mowa o programowaniu, to mam pytanie. Mianowicie jak pod Linuksem skompilować plik kod.cpp ?
<Pechowiec> ale bez obslugi sieci baz danych raczej tez nie
<Pechowiec> DarkWolf448: g++ -o nazwa_programu plik.cpp
<Pechowiec> DarkWolf448: g++ -o nazwa_programu kod.cpp :)
<DarkWolf448> Dotychczas programowałem tylko i wyłącznie w Visual Basic .NET, ale z powodu przesiadki na Linuksa zmuszony jestem się przenieść :(
<DarkWolf448> @Pechowiec: Dzięki, zaraz sprawdzę
<Pechowiec> jak nie masz g++ to apt-get install gcc :)
<Wizard> cześć
<Enlik> Siedem
<Pechowiec> Wizard: \o/
<Wizard> Pechowiec: cześć
<DarkWolf448> @Pechowiec: michal@Acer:~/Pulpit$ g++ -o program kod.cpp
<DarkWolf448> Zwraca:
<DarkWolf448> kod.cpp:1: fatal error: conio.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu compilation terminated.
<Admc> a conio.h przypadkiem nie jest tylko w windowsie?
<Psotnick> jest
<Wizard> jest
<DarkWolf448> Właśnie nie wiem co to jest :D
<Wizard> no to użyłeś czegoś, co nie wiesz co to jest? :/
<DarkWolf448> :D
<DarkWolf448> Ja z poradnika to robię ;)
<Pechowiec> :D
<Pechowiec> DarkWolf448: wrzuć kod na wklejarke
<kklimonda> DarkWolf448: weź poradnik który nie wspominas słowem o conio.h
<kklimonda> kursy które korzystają z tego nagłówka są zazwyczaj nic nie warte.
<DarkWolf448> http://wklej.to/RnB8d
<Admc> nie znam się na c++ ale słyszałem że zamiast conio.h można użyć innego
<DarkWolf448> Pierwszy raz teraz wziąłem się za C++
<Admc> o tych podobnych funkcjach
<Psotnick> getch ehh..
<kklimonda> na uniksach jest ncurse
<kklimonda> ncurses nawet
<DarkWolf448> W VB.NET nie musiałem aplikować żadnych nagłówków ani nic w tym stylu :P. Po prostu działało :D
<DarkWolf448> Zaraz zamienię ;)
<Pechowiec> DarkWolf448: to jest po to zeby po wcisnieciu dowolnego klawisza wylaczal sie program
<Wizard> a conio to nie obsługa terminala czasem?
<Pechowiec> wywal #include <conio.h> i getch(); zamien na getchar();
<Admc> Osobiście jak mam coś napisać to robię po prostu skrypt w bashu :D
<Pechowiec> bedzie sie wylaczac po wcisnieciu entera
<DarkWolf448> A co z tymi nagłówkami ? Cytuję z poradnika:
<DarkWolf448> Pliki nagłówkowe, odpowiedzialne za pojawienie się konsoli i wyświetlanie w niej tekstu.
<Admc> próbowałem się też nauczyć pascala ale olałem to
<Pechowiec> DarkWolf448: w tych plikach naglowkowych sa rozne funkcje ktorych uzywasz
<Psotnick> go symfonia, sloved ;)
 * Pechowiec uczył się z kursu na ithelpdesk.pl
<Psotnick> Admc: pascal to był 5 lat temu
<Admc> no niestety, mój nauczyciel informatyki jest opóźniony
<DarkWolf448> Taki sam program jak ja robię teraz to w skrypcie wyglądałby tak: echo Przykładowy tekst :D
<Psotnick> jak każdy chyba
<DarkWolf448> @Admc: O, witam w klubie :D
<Admc> i nie chce zrobić kursu c++ w szkole
<Psotnick> może sam nie umie ;)
<Admc> xD
<DarkWolf448> Z naszej inicjatywy założono w klubie kółko programisty, a on od początku roku męczy nas Pascalem :D
<DarkWolf448> *szkole, nie klubie ^^
<DarkWolf448> Co z tym kodem ?
<Admc> U mnie to było tak, że zostały zrobione dwie grupy, podstawowa i zaawansowana. Zaawansowana coś tam już umie, a podstawowa nie umie nic. Nauczyciel niestety zajmował się tylko tą zaawansowaną a tą podstawową olewał. Więc przestałem chodzić.
<Pechowiec> DarkWolf448: http://wklej.to/1QCsG to tez zadziala i sie skompiluje :)
<Pechowiec> Admc: u nas był c++ :) a nie było pascala
<Psotnick> jak ja nie nawidzę jak ktoś korzysta z using namespace std;, później nie wiadomo co powinno być z std::, a co nie
<Pechowiec> DarkWolf448: jak cos wiecej to dawaj na prv w podstawach pomoge
<Pechowiec> Psotnick: napisze raz i mam spokoj....
<Admc> jest też kurs photoshopa, byłem kilka razy ale uznałem że ma gówniany interfejs i w ogóle gimp jest lepszy
<Psotnick> Pechowiec: ogromna różnica 5 znaków ;)
<Pechowiec> Psotnick: a jak masz powiedzmy 300x cout?
<Pechowiec> to juz 1.5k znakow
<Psotnick> a u nas w szkole jest tylko kółko na którym pascala robimy
<grappas> kto w tym jeszcze pisze
<grappas> ??
<Psotnick> Pechowiec: co nie zmienia faktu, że kod jest bardziej czytelny
<Psotnick> grappas: w czym?
<grappas> w pascalu
<Psotnick> chyba nikt poza moim nauczycielem
<Admc> ja zrobiłem w szkole krótką prezentację o linuxie to nauczyciel się napalił i zamówił pięć laptopów z OpenSUSE
<grappas> hehe
<Psotnick> chyba, że podciągnąć pod pascala delphi
<Admc> niestety tydzień później był już tam Windows 7
<grappas> ja jak poszedłem do liceum to już na wszystkich kompach był debian z nfs dla /home
<grappas> po ethernecie huleł
<grappas> :d
<DarkWolf448> @Psotnick: Do jakiej szkoły chodzisz ? Widzę dużo podobieństw :D
<grappas> *hulał
<Admc> bo sterowniki do tablicy interaktywnej której i tak nikt nie używa były dołączone tylko do windowsa
<Psotnick> to gimnazjum jest ;)
<Admc> i nie udało mi się przekonać, że stery pod lina są w necie
<DarkWolf448> Napisz na priv gdzie :D Bo mam kolejne podobieństwo :D
<Admc> A co sądzicie o nowych słitaśnych rameczkach na forum?
<DarkWolf448> :O
<DarkWolf448> Admc, myślałem, żeś jest mężczyzną :D
<DarkWolf448> Nie no, żart ;). Fajny motyw, praktycznie jak na Ubuntu.com
 * Wizard ziewa
<Admc> nie chodziło mi o motyw
<Admc> tylko o nowe ramki wstawiane przez moderatorów
<DarkWolf448> Jeszcze nie miałem zaszczytu widzieć :)
<Wizard> DarkWolf448: dziewczyny w ograniczonych ilościach tu czasem są też
<Admc> w dziale "test" jest
<Admc> Wizard: There's no girl in internet!
<Wizard> są są
<DarkWolf448> Ale Admc to facet :D
 * Admc nie jest człowiekiem nawet
<Wizard> DarkWolf448: mnie to akurat wisi, może być nawet krokodylem nilowym
<Psotnick> była kiedyś taka jedna, ale nie chciała pokazać cycków ;/
<Pechowiec> `seen Wizard
<Przekliniak> Pechowiec: Wizard was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 51 seconds ago: <Wizard> DarkWolf448: mnie to akurat wisi, może być nawet krokodylem nilowym
<Pechowiec> `seen KiFka
<Przekliniak> Pechowiec: KiFka was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 4 days, 0 hours, 41 minutes, and 27 seconds ago: <KiFka> no nie bardzo ale... dobra
<Admc> a co wyście myśleli, że dlaczego mam ten avatar
<Wizard> `seen kasiaswiderska
<Przekliniak> Wizard: kasiaswiderska was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 1 day, 7 hours, 39 minutes, and 53 seconds ago: <kasiaswiderska> sysek: borze.
<Wizard> jeszcze emma i szkodnik
<Wizard> no i suitch
<Wizard> suitch: oing
<Admc> Guy
<Admc> In
<Admc> Real
<Admc> Life
<Pechowiec> :D
<Admc> chyba zapomnieliście o tym skrócie
<winter> G.I.R.L.
<Pechowiec> Admc: gorzej jakby było Gay :X
<Admc> E tam
<Admc> ja jestem tolerancyjny
<Admc> znam nawet kilku gejów, normalni ludzie
<Admc> można z nimi pogadać
<Psotnick> podobasz im się i tyle ;)
<Admc> nie wiem
<Psotnick> ja tam nie gadam z brzydkimi dziewczynami ;) chyba, że coś chcę ;D
<Admc> nie wysyłałem im swoich zdjęć
<Psotnick> eee... myślałem, że na żywo ;D
 * Wizard na żywo zna
<rasdel> na zywo bedzie xfactor za godzine.
<Admc> polska to taki kraj, że wszyscy to ukrywają
<Wizard> to ten program, co jedzą robaki?
<Admc> chyba że w internecie
<Psotnick> jak znam to nie wiem, albo się nie przyznaje ;D
<Admc> wizard: nie
<Wizard> Admc: nie wszyscy
<Wizard> ale lepiej, że ukrywają
<rasdel> a nie, jednak nie na zywo, jeszcze sa castingi
<Wizard> lepiej dla nich i lepiej dla mnie
<Admc> a co, homofob?
<Psotnick> a parady pedałów?
<Wizard> srob, irytuje mnie to, że jakcyś zjebańcy wychodzą goli na ulicę i głośno opowiadają jak i co robią
<DarkWolf448> ...
<Wizard> i "żądają praw"
<Psotnick> Wizard: same
<Wizard> mają dokładnie takie same prawa jak ja
<Admc> ja tam nie widziałem tych parad,
<Admc> pewnie w warszawie tylko są
<Wizard> a ja nie wychodzę i nie chwalę się czy lubię od tyłu czy jak
<Psotnick> no co ty, chcą mieć dzieci. Jak sobie zrobią to nie ma sprawy
<Wizard> Admc: nie, u mnie też
<Wizard> nie tylko w Warszawie
<Admc> a gdzie ty mieszkasz
<Admc> ?
<Wizard> w Łodzi
<Admc> a, to też duże miasto
<Dreadlish> O LOL
<Dreadlish> kto zrobił ipb na ubuntu.pl?
<Wizard> parad chyba nie było, ale co torchę ktoś coś rozdaje, krzyczy itd
<Dreadlish> a nie sry
<Dreadlish> to phpbb
<Psotnick> Wizard: macie nawet klub dla gejów ;)
<Psotnick> w sumie nie dla gejów, ale podobno przez nich bardzo lubiany
<DarkWolf448> Tak wgl, to zainstalowałem dzisiaj kUbuntu i... oczom nie wierzę ! KDE zawsze pamiętałem jako system z szarym paskiem, menu z wyglądem rodem z Windows 95 oraz opcjami nawalonymi jedna na drugą :D. A tu zdziwienie ! Lepsze niż Aero w Windows 7 :)
<Admc> Aero to podróbka compiza
<Admc> i to tania podróbka
<Pechowiec> mnie w KDe nie podoba sie ten pasek ktory wyglada jak w win
<Psotnick> true
<DarkWolf448> Wiesz co mnie rozwala ?
<Admc> ja używałem kde na liveCD i trochę muliło
<DarkWolf448> Znacie standardową tapetę Ubuntu 10.10 ?
<Admc> nom
 * Pechowiec nie zna
<DarkWolf448> W Viście w domyślnych systemowych tapetach jest ta sama :O
<Admc> niemożliwe
<Pechowiec> :O
<Pechowiec> zlinkuj ktos ta tapete
<DarkWolf448> No :O
<Admc> pewnie masz ten obrazek w folderze "moje obrazy" i dlatego ci się na liście pokazuje
<Admc> tak w windowsie jest
<Wizard> Psotnick: który?
<Psotnick> co który?
<Psotnick> aa klub
<Wizard> no
<Psotnick> nie pamiętam, jakby stare forum jeszcze istniało to bym Ci powiedział
<Wizard> żebym tam nie chodził
<Wizard> ;)
<DarkWolf448> Nie, ja Visty nie mam. Dostęp do tego shitu mam tylko w szkole, a w Moje obrazy nie ma tej tapety. Po prostu jak wybiorę w tapetach z listy miejsc: "Domyślne tapety" czy jakoś tak to ta się wyświetla :O
<Admc> Wiecie, w pewnej społeczności do której należę około 45% osób to osoby z odmienną orientacją seksualną i jakoś mi to nie przeszkadza. Już się przyzwyczaiłem
<Admc> dobra, to by było na tyle jeśli chodzi o gejów
 * Pechowiec w szkole korzysta z ubuntu...
<Pechowiec> Admc: coz to za spolecznosc?
<Admc> Pechowiec: Zobacz na mój avatar na forum
 * Admc ma XPeka i win 2000
<shiira> ksieza ;)
<Admc> xD
<Pechowiec> Admc: nie chce mi sie tam rejestrowac:F
<Admc> Przecież nie trzeba być zarejestrowany
<Psotnick> prompt z jakimś niebieskim czymś ;D
<DarkWolf448> Admc: To jest jakiś wilk/lis/ czy coś innego :D
<Psotnick> Admc: trzeba
<Admc> ta, nawet nie wiedziałem
<Admc> na vbuletinie chyba nie trzeba było
<DarkWolf448> Admc, to powiesz co jest na tym awatarze ?
<Admc> terminal
<Admc> a raczej jego ikonka
<Admc> o w dupę
<shiira> :P
<Admc> ale on po powiększeniu do 150 pix brzydko wygląda
<DarkWolf448> Ale co to za lisek czy coś :D ?
<Admc> muszę sobie nowy narysować
<DarkWolf448> Ten awatar miał oznaczać środowisko :D
<DarkWolf448> W którym jesteś :)
<Admc> ja akurat mam gnome zaintalowane
<Admc> ba, nawet xchata uzywam
<Dreadlish> jezu
<DarkWolf448> Co ?
<Dreadlish> że opera zwisa pod linuchem to jestem przyzwyczajony
<Pechowiec> co to bluefox jakis?
<Dreadlish> a że podw indowsem to wtf?
<Pechowiec> Dreadlish: mi tam nic nie zwisa w operze :F
<DarkWolf448> @Admc: To co w końcu z tym Twoim otoczeniem ???
<grappas> co myślicie o pomyśle, żeby zintegrować irc z SB i wpuścić go na forum
<grappas> ??
<Dreadlish> mi sie ostatnio próbuje popełnić samobójstwo
<Pechowiec> grappas: nie podoba mi sie
<Admc> DarkWolf448: aż tak cię to interesuje?
<Pechowiec> niech irc pozostaie do wybranych :P
<Psotnick> może nie chce się zadawać z gejami
<Admc> Pechowiec: niech słownik będzie standardem
<grappas> Pechowiec: ech zawsze weselej
<grappas> :D
<Pechowiec> Admc: ?
<Admc> grappas: shitbox to ostatnia rzecz którą chciałbym widzieć na tym forum
<Admc> Pechowiec: Nawalasz błędami że szkoda gadać
<grappas> no już tak nie trąć tym shitboksiem
<grappas> ;p
<Pechowiec> Admc: ta literówka w słowie pozostanie?
<Admc> Pechowiec: A nie, sorry
<DarkWolf448> @Admc: Tak :D
<Admc> to ktoś inny nawalał
<Pechowiec> :)
<Admc> DarkWolf448: Co znowu?
<DarkWolf448> No to środowisko :D
<Admc> społeczność jak już
<Pechowiec> Admc: nie ogarniam twojego awataru...
<DarkWolf448> *społeczność :D
<DarkWolf448> Jak wy piszecie kolorami :D :?
<Admc> DarkWolf448: o tak
<julek> u mnie nie pokazuje:/
<Pechowiec> ja i tak widze bialy :)
<DarkWolf448> :lol:
<DarkWolf448> Jakbym nie wiedział
<Admc> xD
<DarkWolf448> Test
<Psotnick> je też widzę biały ;D
<DarkWolf448> No to jak ;P
<DarkWolf448> ?
<Admc> Psotnick: a teraz
<julek> ja tez widze tylko bialy
<Pechowiec> DarkWolf448: co brałeś?
<Psotnick> też
<DarkWolf448> Co brałem :D ?
<Admc> a ja widzę czarny
<julek> chyba, ze sam napisze, to u siebie widze
<Psotnick> Admc: tylko Twój nick był na żółto ;D
<Admc> DarkWolf448: wiedziałem, żeby o tym nie wspominać bo nie dadzą spokoju
<Admc> lol
<Admc> zależy jak sobie w programie ustawisz
<DarkWolf448> Dostępne polecenia: KILLALL :D
<Admc> KILLALL PEOPLE
<Admc> a nie
<DarkWolf448> :F
<Admc> to nie dos
<DarkWolf448> :D
<Admc> killall people
<Admc> teraz powinno działac
<Psotnick> co powinno działać?
<Admc> cholera nie działa
<julek> wpisz /part red
<Psotnick> dzięki ;*
<julek> :*
<Admc> nie lizać się na kanale
<DarkWolf448> :O
<kevinek> Admc: :*
<DarkWolf448> @Admc: :*
<Admc> :3
<DarkWolf448> :D
<DarkWolf448> :O<=B
<DarkWolf448> XD
<kevinek> slucha ktos z was buriala albo fourtet?
<julek> iksde
<DarkWolf448> d(-.-)b
<julek> :þ
<DarkWolf448> :D
<DarkWolf448> ĸurwa
<DarkWolf448> :D
<Admc> eee!
<Admc> synek!
<DarkWolf448> Sorry, ale nie mogłem się powstrzymać ;)
<Admc> co to za przeklinanie
<DarkWolf448> Przepraszam :D
<Admc> kulturka ma być
<kevinek> þierniczycie
<DarkWolf448> Dobra, dobra, chodziło o ruskie ĸ :D
<Admc> ðupa
<DarkWolf448> :D
<DarkWolf448> Þ→śżę ŧ궹ż ż łć→śń→ęŧ←µ ąłŧęµ :D
<kevinek> cħu*
<DarkWolf448> Na polski: Piszę teraz z wciśniętym altem :D
<Wizard> а хуй вам в жопу :/
<julek> z ktorej gimbazy pouciekalyscie?
<julek> Wizard: o/
<Wizard> julek!
<Wizard> piwko?
<Psotnick> julek: nie obrażaj dobrze ;)
<kevinek> chodz na piwko na przeciwko tam jest maly bar
<kevinek> wypijemy tam piwko sam na sam
<julek> Wizard: ok... namowiles mnie:P
<julek> ino do sklepu musze sie przejsc
<DarkWolf448> To jest niezłe: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_Oxtn000L8 ← :D
<DarkWolf448> Jak zrobić w Ubuntu strzałkę do góry ? Bo umiem tylko: ←↓→ :/
<Admc> uıǝ ʞndnظɔıǝ ʞ1ɐʍıɐʇnɹ uɐ ɐ11ǝbɹo
<DarkWolf448> Eeeee
<DarkWolf448> Создать на польском языке
<DarkWolf448> :D
<julek> ↑
<DarkWolf448> Jaka kombinacja ?
<julek> strzalka w gore+alt+enter
<DarkWolf448> Какая комбинация
<DarkWolf448> Какая комбинация
<DarkWolf448> Jak zrobić w Ubuntu strzałkę do góry ? Bo umiem tylko: ←↓→ :/
<julek> omg:/
<DarkWolf448> Kurde, wkleja mi tekst ze schowka :D
<julek> ide
<anemus> echh prawdziwe http://bash.org.pl/668269/
<DarkWolf448> Я не буду писать на польском языке
<Psotnick> anemus: segmentation fault lepsze ;D
<DarkWolf448> @anemus: Истина
<DarkWolf448> Который час ?
<Psotnick> DarkWolf448: po co dajesz @ przed nickami?
<Admc> Psotnick: Może myśli że to youtube
<Psotnick> maybe
<DarkWolf448> Nie, na wszelkich czatach tak piszę :D. Na forum też :)
<DarkWolf448> Jak się do kogoś zwracam
<anemus> 但有多種語言的
<Psotnick> a myślałem, że po to, żeby mi irssi nie podświetlało tego
<DarkWolf448> Uważać muszę żeby w realu nie powiedzieć: "Małpa nauczycielka XD"
<frimer> DarkWolf448: tu tego nie rob
<frimer> hehe
<DarkWolf448> Czemu ?
<Psotnick> bo irssi nie podświetla
<Wizard> julek: masz?
<frimer> Psotnick: /hilight i bedzie podswietlal
<Pechowiec> Psotnick: to zmien konfiguracje
<DarkWolf448> W jaki sposób nie podświetla ?
<Pechowiec> DarkWolf448: jakbys mial irssi to ten nick bylby inaczej napisany
<Pechowiec> pogrubioni i jasniej niz reszta
<DarkWolf448> To fajnie :D
<Psotnick> ale po co ;D teraz jest dobrze
<kevinek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jU4oA3kkAWU
<Pechowiec> bo jak bede mowil o tobie, Psotnick, to tez cie zlapie :)
<Pechowiec> hm...
<Pechowiec> da sie jakos zrobic skrypt, ktory po podaniu mu linka do yt, odpali mi go w mplayerze?
<anemus> Psotnick, 客戶必須使用正常
<swistak35> Nie rób tak, bo taka jest kultura, że mówimy normalnie, a nie z jakimiś małpami : >
<swistak35> Pechowiec: jak będziesz miał, to się pochwal.
<swistak35> : >
<Pechowiec> ma ktos gotowca, ktory z linku do yt robi link do flv?
<Psotnick> anemus: klienci muszą używać normalnych?
<DarkWolf448> Mam problem. Mianowicie zainstalowałem Chrome i niechcący ustawiłem jako domyślną przeglądarkę. Chcę przywrócić na Firefoksa. Jak to zrobić ? Mam KUbuntu 10.10
<anemus> Psotnick, prawie dobrze...
<Pechowiec> DarkWolf448: odpal FF i w ustawieniach masz
<Pechowiec> albo wywal ff i przywyknij do chroma :)
<Admc> chrome to szajs
<DarkWolf448> Właśnie że nie mogę tego znaleźć
<DarkWolf448> W preferencjach
<Pechowiec> DarkWolf448: nie mam ff to ci nie powiem
<Pechowiec> a sproboj wywalic chrome i git
<DarkWolf448> Dobra, nieważne. Było w zakładce Zaawansowane --> Ogólne ;): http://s1.ifotos.pl/img/zrzut-ekr_hxpxrhh.png
<Admc> weź sobie zainstaluj firefoxa 4
<Admc> znacznie leszy niż 3.6
<DarkWolf448> Wiem, ale: 1. Nie wiem jak zainstalować tą paczkę ze strony. 2. A skoro nie wiem jak, to czekam do wtorku: będzie w aktualizacjach ;)
<Skrzypu> Dreadlish, ping
<Admc> DarkWolf448, normalnie
<Admc> rozpakowujesz i wstawiasz do np. katalogu domowego
<Skrzypu> Dreadlish, piiiing!
<Admc> potem podlinkowujesz binarkę do /usr/bin i działa
<DarkWolf448> 1 post rozumiem, drugi niebardzo :D
<kevinek> jakie polecacie konta shell darmowe?
<firemark> kevinek: localhost
<DarkWolf448> @Admc: W jaki sposób podlinkowuje ?
<DarkWolf448> @firemark: :D
<Admc> DarkWolf448, jak to rozpakujesz to robisz dowiązanie pliku firefox do /usr/bin
<DarkWolf448> Aha
<Dreadlish> Skrzypu: POOOOOOOOOOOONBG!
<Dreadlish> z bvłędem transmisji
<Skrzypu> :P
<Skrzypu> Packet too big
<Skrzypu> Dreadlish, weź sprawdź
<Admc> DarkWolf: i w ten sposób podmieniasz ten co z firefoxa 3.6
<Skrzypu> Czy ty nie masz może na dedziku bana na chello
<Skrzypu> czy cuś
<Dreadlish> cie chyba porąbało
<DarkWolf448> A jeśli zachowam gdzieś stare dowiązanie, to mogę później przywrócić, tak ?
<Dreadlish> jak mogłem kogokolwiek banować?
<Skrzypu> od dwóch dni wbić do ciebie nie mogę
<Skrzypu> a fail2ban?
<Dreadlish> żebym tylko miał
<Admc> DarkWolf448: Ta, ja przemianowałem to oryginalne na firefox-stable
<Dreadlish> Skrzypu: a jak nie możesz wbić?
<Admc> DarkWolf448: I wstawiłem to nowe jako firefox, w ten sposób uniknąłem edycji aktywatorów
<Skrzypu> Dreadlish, na porcie http i 1996 dostaję timeout
<Skrzypu> a na 6667 refused
<Dreadlish> 1996?
<Dreadlish> a ping?
<DarkWolf448> @Admc: Wielkie dzięki :) Działa.
<Skrzypu> Dreadlish, zara looknę
<Skrzypu> Dreadlish, Badanie dead.is-a-geek.org [83.11.164.5] z użyciem 32 bajtów danych:
<Skrzypu> Upłynął limit czasu żądania.
<DarkWolf448> Windowsiarze ?
<DarkWolf448> :D
<DarkWolf448> Ja Z/W
<Dreadlish> ip masz dobre
<Dreadlish> spróbuj za 5 min
<Wizard> julek: ping!
<julek> Wizard: !
<julek> wlasnie przyszedlem i patrze loga co sie dzieje
<julek> zimno
<Skrzypu> DarkWolf448, NT-owcy
<Skrzypu> NT5.1 jako jedyny słuszy win
<sysek> :o
<Skrzypu> aka win2000
<sysek> Skrzypu: lol wtf nt6.1
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> 6.1.7600 ftw
<julek> 2000 to byl 5.0 afair
<Skrzypu> najstabilniejszy z winshitu
<DarkWolf448> J/J
<Skrzypu> sysek, 6.1 to xp
<Dreadlish> 6.1 to vista matole
<julek> 6.0 to vista
<Skrzypu> julek, a sp4? :P
<Dreadlish> 5.1 to xp
<Dreadlish> tfu
<sysek> Skrzypu: NAAAAH
<Dreadlish> 6.0 to vista
<DarkWolf448> Proszę tu nie rozmawiać na takie tematy :D !
<Dreadlish> 6.1 to 7
<Dreadlish> ;d
<sysek> Skrzypu: łydołs 7
 * Skrzypu już nie ogarnua
<Skrzypu> dobra, 5.0
<Skrzypu> najstabilniejszy
<julek> ale 2000 nie byl zly
<sysek> no nie byl
<Skrzypu> od tygodnia mi sie jeszcze nie zbiesil. a mial na czym
<Skrzypu> pentium 665 mhz
<sysek> ale i tak to nie zmienia faktu, ze na tym kanale malo kto uzywa ubuntu
<Skrzypu> 370 mb ram]
<Skrzypu> 5gb hdd
<Dreadlish> skrzyp - try teraz
<Skrzypu> sysek, większość gentoo i archa
<julek> ja mam linuksa
<Dreadlish> i fi9o zpld ;d
<sysek> no
<Skrzypu> Dreadlish, nadal dupa
<Dreadlish> kurwen
<Skrzypu> julek, ja też
<Dreadlish> co to sie zjeben
<Skrzypu> ale tymczasowo siedze na w5.0
<Wizard> julek: cho na priv, tu niech dzieci szaleją
<Dreadlish> wojciec świnty wlazł
<|B|enedyktXVI> witoj
<Dreadlish> o/
<sysek> |B|enedyktXVI: :*
<DarkWolf448> A Ojciec Mateusz :D ?
<Skrzypu> Yo umyem muwych puo wathykanizku
<Skrzypu> :P
<Dreadlish> Yo tysh
<|B|enedyktXVI> sysek: <3
<DarkWolf448> Ej, też nie możecie dostać się na http://ubuntu.pl ?
<Admc> DarkWolf448, u mnie działa
<Dreadlish> u mnie też
<DarkWolf448> No, u mnie już też ;)
 * Skrzypu od wczoraj na usenecie. Fajne nawet.
<sysek> DarkWolf448: ja moge.
<Admc> Zauważyłem że forum ubuntu ma bardzo często jednominutowe pady
<Admc> jedyne takie forum na którym jestem zarejerstrowany
<DarkWolf448> O wilku mowa :D
<anemus> Skrzypu, wcześniej zacząłeś ;P
<Skrzypu> anemus, słucham?
<Ojciec_Mateusz> Pozdrawiam wszystkich Polaków :) i papieża tyż :D
<Dreadlish> usenet?
<Ojciec_Mateusz> usenet?
<Ojciec_Mateusz> :D
<DarkWolf448> O lol :D
<anemus> Skrzypu to zabrzmiało - od wczoraj jestem na nk.pl
<Dreadlish> :DDDD no
<DarkWolf448> Irssi rzeczywiście fajne jest :)
<Dreadlish> albo na fejsie
<Dreadlish> DarkWolf448: a żeby tylko fajne
<Skrzypu> :P
<Skrzypu> to jest większa nisza niż irc
<Dreadlish> a gdzie to je?
<sysek> i to i jak nie zmienia faktu, ze jednak ubu ma lepsze zaleznosci niz fedora
<anemus> Dreadlish, w lewo i z tysiąc ya
<DarkWolf448> Zaraz się przeloguję na irssi
<DarkWolf448> Jestem :)
<DarkWolf448> Coś mnie ominęło ?
<DarkWolf448> @test:
<Admc> nie
<DarkWolf448> Aha :)
<anemus> ech usenet, irc, gopher dzieciom niewiele mówi (większości)
<Skrzypu> anemus, gopher jest już 404
<Skrzypu> :(
<Skrzypu> kiedyś sprawdzałem
<DarkWolf448> Heh, teraz to wogóle fajnie :). Powrót do przeszłości (włączyłem irssi przez CTRL+ALT+F2 :D)
<anemus> cóż, życie...
<Skrzypu> poza tym, nie było nihfy polskich gpohów albo WAIS'ów
<DarkWolf448> Jak za czasów DOS'a :)
<Skrzypu> DarkWolf448, ciebie powaliło
<anemus> ale z sentymentem lynxa odpalam
<DarkWolf448> Czemu :D ?
<Admc> daj spokój z dosem
<sysek> DarkWolf448: szalejesz.
<DarkWolf448> :D
<DarkWolf448> Ktoś musi ^^
<Admc> Ja tam z konsolowych programów to najczęściej moca odpalam
<sysek> DarkWolf448: ubu masz ;o?
<Skrzypu> Ty pokopany, analfabeto, nastawiony konumpcyjnie do życia, oczekujący od systemu bajerków i wodotrysków!
<DarkWolf448> No, dokładniej dzisiaj poraz pierwszy zainstalowałem KUbuntu i jak już mówiłem, zdumiłem się :D
<Admc> fajnie się z telefonu po ssh muzykę z komputera puszcza
<sysek> Skrzypu: oO
<Skrzypu> Ludzie korzystają z TTY i termów DZISIAJ i w dodatku NA CO DZIEŃ
 * kevinek oglada xfactor
<Skrzypu> Admc, :)
<DarkWolf448> Skrzypu, o co chodzi :D ?
 * Skrzypu się wkurza n nowy typ ludzki "ubuntu neokids"
<DarkWolf448> :D
<Admc> a tam gadasz
<Skrzypu> DarkWolf448, weź, zejdź mi z oczu lepiej
<DarkWolf448> Czemu ???
<sysek> lol
<anemus> e tam, nie wszyscy muszą być pro
<DarkWolf448> Co jest ?
<Skrzypu> nie chcę mieć przesranego wieczoru
<Admc> Skrzypu: wyluzuj
<Psotnick> bo się zaliczasz pewnie ;)
<DarkWolf448> Co ja Ci zrobiłem, bo coś nie w temacie jestem ;)
<Skrzypu> Admc, no ja rozumiem, można czegoś tam nie wiedzieć
<Skrzypu> Ale to co dzisiejsza młodzież odwala
<DarkWolf448> Co ?
<Admc> DarkWolf448, nigdy nie chwal się że masz ubuntu, zwłaszcza na kanale #ubuntu-pl
<DarkWolf448> Eeeee <lol>
<sysek> DarkWolf448: no
<DarkWolf448> :rotfl:
<Psotnick> Skrzypu: z tym, że ludzie korzystają z TTY i termów na co dzień to miałeś na myśli, że tylko i wyłącznie?
<DarkWolf448> Nie, no nie wytrzymam :D
<DarkWolf448> Nie mogę, nie wyrobię :D
<Skrzypu> (niestety, muszę być jej reprezentantem, choć prezentuję odmienny pziom, niezrozumiały dla tych półgłówków)
<Admc> DarkWolf448, bo wbrew pozorom to kanał tylko dla pr0sów bo archa lub gentoo mają
<Skrzypu> Admc, no, taka przykrywka mafii :P
<DarkWolf448> To na gentoo-pl, nie tutaj :P
<Psotnick> jak mam archa to nie znaczy, że jestem pro ;)
<Skrzypu> Psotnick, ale masz natty :P
<Psotnick> yyy.. w sensie Ubu? No to niestety ;)
 * Skrzypu ma NT5.0 i też jest pr0
<anemus> głupota, ubuntu jest fajne
<DarkWolf448> Jaka komenda jest na takie komentare (statusy) ?
<Skrzypu> <ale oczywiście zremasterowane nLite i HFSLIP>
<DarkWolf448> *komentarze
<Skrzypu> DarkWolf448, /disco
<sysek> DarkWolf448: /me
<Skrzypu> na migające lampki
<DarkWolf448> Skrzypu, znam to :P
 * DarkWolf448 Próba
<DarkWolf448> Aha, dzięki :)
<Skrzypu> jak już nikt się nie wrobi na /join #5,0
<Admc> Eee, na jakim porcie można się połączyć z freenode? Ustawiam klienta irc na androidzie, przez 6667 pójdzie?
<Skrzypu> zostaje nam /disco :P
 * anemus nie jest pro i jest z tego dumny
<rasdel> Admc: tak
<Psotnick> Skrzypu: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/19372146/2011-03-20-20%3A06_scrot.png
<rasdel> ja tez siedze na freenode
<Skrzypu> Admc, 6666-7 to porty itcower
<Admc> rasdel: thx
<rasdel> Admc: to jeszcze wejdź na #napisy24 co
<Skrzypu> *ircowe
 * DarkWolf448 zaraz wróci ;)
<rasdel> jak juz bedziesz na tym freenode
<sysek> co za roznica jaki system ktos ma
<sysek> -_-
<Ciaho> OS: Windows 2003 Professional  5.2 Service Pack 2 (Build #3790)
 * DarkWolf448 wrócił, ale zaraz przelogowuje się na XChat
<Skrzypu> Psotnick, ładne
<Psotnick> sysek: jest różnica, zwłaszcza z jakiego się korzysta, teraz nie mogę sobie wyobrazić jak mogłem używać Debiana
<Psotnick> Skrzypu: nie miało być ładne ;)
<Skrzypu> awesome/xmonad+tint2+conky ?
<Psotnick> nope
<sysek> Psotnick: oj tam przesadzasz.
<Skrzypu> tfu
<Skrzypu> openbox
<sysek> system jak system
<sysek> dziala, dziala.
<Psotnick> openbox ;)
<Skrzypu> sysek, jak ktoś ma vistę, to to o nim świadczy :P
<anemus> Psotnick, co masz do debiana?
<sysek> Skrzypu: jak ktos ma windows 2000 to to o nim swiadczy
<sysek> boze.
<anemus> Skrzyp, mam Vistę i co
 * DarkWolf448 zaraz wróci
<sysek> istne filozoficzne stwierdzenie
<Skrzypu> sysek, a używałeś kiedyś?
<Admc> Nie mogę się połączyć
<Psotnick> anemus: nie mam nic ;) chodzi mi głównie o to jak szybko chodzi Arch, a jak chodził Debian
<anemus> płytkę i nalepkę ale mam ;P
<Admc> z freenode
<Skrzypu>  /ctcp Stirlitz version i wam łyso :P
<sysek> tak, na lapku. vista na lapku to porazka. a na desktopie, niech sobie bedzie.
<Admc> dałem server irc.freenode.net/8001 a port 6667
<Skrzypu> Admc, usun /8001
<jacekowski> Admc: wywal to /8001
<Skrzypu> jacekowski, :P
<Admc> poszło
<Admc> dzięki
<Admc> a to dziwne bo w xchacie jest /8001
<Skrzypu> bo pewnie ssl
<anemus> sysek, płytka łądnie się prezentuje - ta z ubuntu się nie umywa ;D
<jacekowski> Admc: bo xchat obsysa
 * DarkWolf448 wrócił ^^
<AdmcPL> Admc, siema
<Admc> AdmcPL, cześc
<Psotnick> anemus: a z czym płytka, bo mam słaby multitasking
<Admc> nie ma to jak gadać z samym sobą
<Admc> co taka cisza?
<mati75> Admc: normalne tu ostatnio
<Dreadlish> Skrzypu: próbuj teraz
<sysek> lol
<sysek> po koreansku jakas babka spiewa
<mati75> sysek: w tvn?
<sysek> no
 * PoKrAk_ vita
<DarkWolf448> A ja oglądam Ranczo :D
<mati75> DarkWolf448: ja też
<DarkWolf448> Toż to 30000 wychodzi, za jedną noc ^^
<DarkWolf448> Jak to brzmi :D
<sysek> glodnemu chleb na mysli
<Psotnick> a widzisz, dla tego nie rozumiem
<dKc__> brywieczór, jest jakiś mastah z php?
<DarkWolf448> A co ?
<dKc__> mam pytanko
<dKc__> do czego są frameworki?
<DarkWolf448> Chyba to → http://php.pl/Wortal/Artykuly/Framework/Frameworki-dla-PHP-czyli-wydajne-tworzenie-aplikacji
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6k6jm3w> (at php.pl)
 * PoKrAk_ oglada MotoGP
 * DarkWolf448 ogląda Ranczo on TVP1
 * Psotnick uważa, że TV sux
 * DarkWolf448 ogląda telewizję raz w tygodniu - pół godzinę do godziny :)
<swistak35> Jak to się teraz robi, configi skryptu pcha się do ~/.nazwaskryptu czy do ~/.config/nazwaskryptu ?
<Pechowiec> roznie robia :)
<swistak35> chyba to drugie jest teraz częściej używane?
<swistak35> wiem, że różnie, ale liczyłem, że teraz jest jakiś trend, na przerzucanie configów aplikacji do .config
<DarkWolf448> Chyba tak :)
<Pechowiec> ja mam wiecej .costamrc
<swistak35> jak na początku mi się podobało bezpośrednio w ~, tak teraz myślę, że w config lepiej, bądź co bądź mniejszy burdel...
<Admc> Znacie jakiś program do wywalania katalogów z kropkami co zostają po odinstalowanych programach>
<Admc> ?
<swistak35> a purge tego nie robi czasem?
<Admc> nie
<Admc> i teraz mam taki syf w katalogu domowym że szkoda gadać
<Admc> nie robiłem czyszczenia katalogów z kropką od dwóch lat
<Pechowiec> Admc: rm?
<Admc> Pechowiec: myślisz, że chce mi się usuwać wszystko ręcznie,
<Admc> ?
<Admc> nie ma jakiegoś automatu co by sprawdzał czy dany pakiet jest zainstalowany?
<Pechowiec> Admc: zrob nowego usera poodpalaj te programy co uzywasz porownaj zawartosci obu katalogow i wywal roznice
<Admc> uuu
<Admc> to już wolę mieć syf
<Admc> :D
<Psotnick> a nie możesz sobie pousuwać ręcznie?
<Pechowiec> moze ale ma lenia
<Pechowiec> Admc: przeniesc wszystkie .costam do nowego katalogu. poodpalaj programy co uzywasz i skopiuj potrzebne configi
<Pechowiec> reszte wywal
<Admc> w ogóle jestem bardzo leniwym człowiekiem
<Pechowiec> szybciej
 * Admc zapomniał, żeby unikać sformułowania człowiek
<DarkWolf448> A jak spróbujesz: sudo apt-get autoremove nazwa_programu ?
<DarkWolf448> U mnie autoremove wszystko wywala :)
<sysek> po co wam linuksy
<Pechowiec> sysek: bo windowsowa konsola sie
<Admc> DarkWolf, wejdź do katalogu domowego i wciśnij Ctrl+H to się zdziwisz
<Pechowiec> ssie
<Pechowiec> Admc: po co ci file manager :)
<Psotnick> a po co wam mózgi?
<Admc> Pechowiec: Przeglądarka plików lepiej brzmi
<Admc> to po pierwszse
<Admc> pierwsze*
<Admc> muszę się do czegoś przyznać
<Admc> ODPALAM WINDOWSOWE PROGRAMY PRZEZ WINE!
<sysek> Admc: no i?
<Admc> dokładnie to jeden
<Admc> sysek: pr0 linuxowcowi to nie przystoi
<Psotnick> co? korzystanie z Wine?
<Admc> pr0 linuxowiec to w ogóle nie powienien mieć iksów zainstalowanych
<sysek> e
<sysek> lol
<Admc> dokładnie to odpalam emulator no$gba
<Diabelko> pr0 linuksowiec nie powinien mieć komputera
<Psotnick> pr0 linuxowiec nie powinien mieć niczego
<Psotnick> jak Kononowich
<Admc> pr0 linuxowiec powinien mieć linuxa zainstalowanego w mózgu
<sysek> kurcze
<Psotnick> i w dupie
<sysek> ale ksiezyc jest wielki
<PoKrAk_> ta a konsole w pępku
<|B|enedyktXVI> sysek: looknij za okno a nie na strony internetowe. ksiezyc byl wielki wczoraj
<Admc> mi tam wystarczy linux na kompie w routerze i w telefonie
<Admc> w mózgu mi nie potrzebny
<sysek> |B|enedyktXVI: wczoraj to tez, ale zobacz dzis
<Psotnick> Admc: N900, czy jakiś syfny Android?
<Admc> Psotnick: Sam jesteś syfny
<Admc> Debian w chrootcie!
<|B|enedyktXVI> standardowy
<Admc> próbowałem zainstalować ale wywalał błąd pakietu zligb
<Psotnick> tak, już tu wczoraj jakiś typ tłumaczył nam, że Android>maemo
<Admc> Psotnick: a co złego jest w androidzie?
<Admc> pewnie to że jest popularny i nie-pr0linuxowcy go używają
<kevinek> widze, ze Psotnick wytoczyl Ci batalie argumentow
<Admc> kevinek: może pisze wypracowanie o wyższości maeom nad androidem
<Psotnick> nie chce mi się kłócić dzisiaj
<Admc> Psotnick: ale powiedz, co złego jest w androidzie
<Admc> ?
<kevinek> to sie nie kloc tylko wytknij argumentami co jest zlego
<Psotnick> napisałem, że coś jest złego?
<kevinek> to po czym stwierdzasz, ze jest syfny?
<Admc> a n900 ma w ogóle multitouch?
<Psotnick> Admc: nie? to ma oporówkę
<Admc> uuu...
<Psotnick> kevinek: w moich ustach syfny to nie jest nic obraźliwego, to raczej stwierdzenie mojej niechęci do niego
<Admc> oporowe ekrany są gówniane
<kevinek> Psotnick: ale na czym sie ta niechec opiera? bo jakos musiala powstac
<Admc> pojemnościówka rządzi
<Dreadlish> są lepsze i tak ;d
<Admc> a dokładnie pitch-to-zoom
<Psotnick> kevinek: na pierwszych wersjach, które były zupełnie niedopracowane
<kevinek> pierwsze wersje zawsze sa niedoparcowane
<Admc> Android od wersji 2.1 wzwyżjest już ok
<kevinek> pokaz mi program, ktory nie ma poprawek
<Admc> 1.6 to rzeczywiście szajs był
<Psotnick> ale, że miałem okazję się pobawić niższą to się zraziłem
<Psotnick> a teraz dajcie mi robić matmę
 * kevinek idzie na xfactor
<Admc> wszystkie telefony maja aktualizację do 2.1 lub nowszego
<Admc> nawet g1
<Psotnick> Admc: jakoś wolę wydać 700zł na tą nokie n900 niż na coś z androidem ;)
<Psotnick> s/jakoś/mimo wszystko/
<Psotnick> z resztą oporówki są OK
<Admc> Psotnick: Tak, zwłaszcza że Maemo jest niż nierozwijane, nokia was olała i wygrała WP7
<Admc> Psotnick: Miałem okazje używać telefonu z oporowym. Każda oporówka wymięka pojemnościówkę
<Admc> przy pojemnościówce*
<Psotnick> tak, ale zostawiła całkiem fajny system, z resztą to jest linux, a nie coś dziwnego oparte na kernelu
<Admc> Psotnick: Przecież Android to linux
<Psotnick> nie jestem w nastroju do kłótni
<Admc> Proszę bardzo, pofatygowałem się i zrobiłem screena
<Psotnick> jak chcesz, żeby ktoś Ci udowodnił, że N900>android phone to pogadaj z jacekowskim
<Admc> http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l91/Adammac2006/device-3.png
<Psotnick> nawet nie masz fizycznej klawiatury, nie mamy o czym rozmawiać
<Admc> Psotnick: nie zasłaniaj się jackiem
<Admc> Psotnick: mam swype
<Psotnick> zauważyłem
<Psotnick> mam 2 padalce na biurku :)
<Admc> Psotnick: za pomocą swype można pisać tak samo jak na fizycznej
<Admc> trzeba tylko trochę wprawy
<Admc> Psotnick: Na maemo jest mało programów, podaj mi jakiś program co jest na maemo a nie ma odpowiednika na androida
<Psotnick> aircrack?
<Psotnick> nie mam siły teraz myśleć
<Admc> penetrate pro :P
<Psotnick> mam za słaby multitaskink, żeby pisać tu z 3 osobami i jeszcze matmę robić
<Admc> pierdl szkołę, zostań ninja
<Admc> !
<Psotnick> $2.75, aircrack=Opensource
<Admc> ja jutro mam jakiś dzień talentów
<Admc> Psotnick: Od czego jest applanet
<Admc> dla niewajemniczonych dodam, że z applanet można pobierać płatne aplikacje za darmo
<Dreadlish> ja jutro śpie przed mixerem
<Psotnick> tak, może jeszcze legalnie ;)
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> jak cie nie dorwą to legalnie
<Admc> Psotnick: czy ja tu coś o legalności wspominałem
<Admc> Psotnick: Po za tym penetrate ma wersję darmową
<Nerihsa> :O
<bt4_> Dreadlish, ping
<Dreadlish> bt4_: pong
<office> jebvane psy
<office> 150 mandatu
<Psotnick> za co?
<office> zaklucanie porzadku
<kevinek> zakłócanie*
<office> i spozywianie
<office> o
<Psotnick> kolega prawie dostał za zamiar spożycia ;D
<office> *zakłócanie*
<Pechowiec> kanapki?
<Pechowiec> a to bandyci
<Psotnick> piwa, ale też bandyci ;D
<DarkWolf448> Jest ktoś :) ?
<DarkWolf448> Mam pytanie :)
<kevinek> pytaj waszmosc
<Psotnick> DarkWolf448: tu zawsze ktoś jest, a zwłaszcza wieczorem
<Psotnick> jak można nie trza(w sensie od nie trzeba) napisać "cza"?
<Enlik> Mniej więcej tak samo, jak „300 zł” to „czysta zł”
<Enlik> Z tą różnicą, że „cza” może być celowe
 * DarkWolf448 idzie spać, będzie jeszcze na forum.ubuntu.pl z komórki ;)
<DarkWolf448> Dobranoc :)
<Enlik> No, takie pytania lubię
<Psotnick> Enlik: uwierz mi 'cza' nie było celowe
<Psotnick> do 'muw' już przywykłem
<Enlik> Oh
 * Enlik się skrzywił
<Psotnick> boli co?
<Ciaho> muw?
<Enlik> Bul jak nic
<kevinek> ej ej ej
<Psotnick> łączymy się w nadzieji
<Enlik> muw ax, bx
<kevinek> tylko Komorowski moze pisac bul i nadzieji
<Psotnick> bul i nadzieji
<Psotnick> przyjedzie bor i mnie zgarnie?
<kevinek> pojdziesz siedziec!
<Psotnick> wpisałem /clear, dalej pójdę? ;D
<Ciaho> musisz zhaxować serwer na którym są logi
<jacekowski> ja mam logi
<Psotnick> też Cię zhaxuję :D
<Dreadlish> heh
<maddie> czesc wszystkim, pomocy z proxy potrzebuje
<maddie> ktos sie zna?
<fi9o> Lepiej zadac z gory pytanie bo moze ktos nie ma ochoty pisac nic na ten temat bo nei wie jaka jest tresc pytania.
<Dreadlish> no
<maddie> no wiec potrzebuje zautomatyzowac ustawienie proxy. mamy sobie serwer i pare kompow z systemem odpalonym live i trzeba wpisac ip, port, nazwe uzytkownika i haslo
<maddie> na 12 kompach sporo z tym zabawy...
<maddie> ktos ma jakis pomysl?
<Nerihsa> hmm
 * Nerihsa jednak pojdzie spac
<maddie> ktokolwiek?
<maddie> no to trzeba bedzie skonsultowac na forumie...
<maddie> milego wieczoru.
<DarkWolf448> Hej :). Widzicie ten tekst ?
<ea4t1> czy aby chodi o tekst "  Hej :). Widzicie ten tekst ?"?
<ea4t1> :)
<DarkWolf448> Tak, zainstalowa?em Irc'a na komórk?, i sprawdzam czy dzia?a :)
<ea4t1> zamist polskich znaków masz pytajniki... przykro mi :P
<DarkWolf448> Zaraz, zmieni? kodowanie w ustawieniach i wróc?. Dzi?ki za info ;).
<dKc__> wiecie moze czy komentarze w kodzie wplywaja na szybkosc programu?
<DarkWolf448> Jak teraz ? Bąbka się stłukła
<DarkWolf448> Nie :)
<DarkWolf448> To mam już te polskie literki ?
<DarkWolf448> Chyba nikt mi nie odpowie :/
 * DarkWolf448 mówi kurde
 * DarkWolf448 idzie sobie, jutro sam sprawdzi :D
<bikstopa> jaka granulacje polecacie do zdzierania lakieru z drewna? :D
<DarkWolf448> Gżegżółka - nie ma w tym słowie pytajników ?
 * DarkWolf448 wzdycha
<Pechowiec> 1st
#ubuntu-pl 2012-03-12
<m477_> nie spimy dziubaski :*
<m477_> ;o
<karoles> :S
<m477_> check'em
<Wejq> macie może pomysł jak sprawdzić objętość plików na folderze z chmodami dającymi po wejściu przeglądarką "index of /"
<Wejq> ?
<Wejq> Borykam sie już z tym chwilę
<Dreadlish> skryptem
<Dreadlish> napisać taki co dodaje
<Wizard> DaZ, :*
<DaZ> Wizard:  ~~*:
<BlessJah> Wizard: czemu nie ma cie na centos-pl?
<nn52> BlessJah, może dał sovie na looz :)
<nn52> zresztą kto widział server na desktop ;F
<Wizard> BlessJah, wywaliło mi znc dzisiaj
<Wizard> nn52, Linux localhost.localdomain 2.6.32-220.7.1.el6.i686
<Wizard> do pracy - tylko RHEL :)
<nn52> jajko 2.6?
<nn52> ale na RHEL musisz mieć licencje xD
<nn52> która jest w hugo droga
<nn52> Linux localhost.localdomain 3.2.7-1.fc16.x86_64
<Wizard> nn52, mam scientific i centosa
<Wizard> cena licencji oscyluje w pobliżu 0
<nn52> o.O
<nn52> jakoś nie wieże xD daj linka do licencji oscyujących w pobliżu 0?
<Wizard> no koszt łącza, płytki i prądu
<Wizard> ew jakiś Asianux/RedFlag mogą być tańsze
<Wizard> od RHELa
<kklimonda> Wizard: ale też zysk z centosa i sl taki jak to ile za niego płacisz
<Wizard> kklimonda, prawda
<kklimonda> centos u mnie w ogóle jest spalony
<kklimonda> po tym jak mieli problemy z wydawaniem poprawek w okolicach RHEL6
<Wizard> przez obsuwę z 6?
<kklimonda> ta
<Wizard> teraz wreszcie wdrożyli maszynki budowania fedory, idzie im to całkiem sprawnie
<kklimonda> możliwe
<kklimonda> ale po prostu mam tyle innych opcji, że niekoniecznie muszę z nich korzystać
<kklimonda> nawet w świecie RHEL jest zawsze Scientific Linux
<kklimonda> a ja i tak wolę Debiana
<kklimonda> i Ubuntu gdybym potrzebował oficjalnego wsparcia
<BlessJah> pff
<BlessJah> wszyscy i tak wiedzą, że najlepszy jest arch
<BlessJah> tylko boją sie głośno powiedzieć, bo wizard kopie
<Dreadlish> no
<Wizard> :)
<Dreadlish> (yep, thats true :DDD)
<Wizard> BlessJah, Dreadlish, trzeba być torelancyjnym dla innych orientacji
<Dreadlish> Wizard: ty nie jesteś
<Dreadlish> to wystarczy
<Wizard> ale muszę przyznać, że trochę archolokaustu i się uspokoiliście
<Wizard> za to kanał umarł, ale coś kosztem czegoś
<Wizard> :]
<Dreadlish> hitler =.=
 * Wizard skromny
<BlessJah> Wizard: wykopałbyś wszystkich archerów i jednego genciarza
<Wizard> tylko wy tak walczyliście
<BlessJah> nie, to ty walczyles
<Wizard> ej, a kto jest genciarzem?
<Wizard> kklimonda?
<kklimonda> ja gentoo ostatni raz używałem jak budowało się je ze stage1 ;)
<BlessJah> Wizard: no widzisz, przejales sie genciarzem, nad archerami nikt sie nie pochyli
<Wizard> *chlip*
<Wizard> BlessJah, smutno mi przez ciebie
<Wizard> ja chciałem dobrze, wyszło jak zwykle
<Wizard> ale kklimonda jeszcze mi opa nie zabrał (chyba)
<kklimonda> Wizard: ja ci go nie dałem, więc nie miałem czego zabierać
<Wizard> za to mi zdjął bana, którego sobie sam dałem
<kklimonda> Wizard: myślisz? nie pamiętam tego ;)
<dawid_> siema
<dawid_> jesteście
<mati75> nie
<dawid_> czemu ciągle słyszę tą odpowiedź
<mati75> na głupie pytania są głupie odpowiedzi
<dawid_> czy znacie coś opróczx testdiska do naprawy hdd
<soee> hej, miałem zainstalowane Ubuntu 11.10 pozniej dosintalowane KDE, czy  jest teraz możliwosc usuniecia GNOME ze wszystkimi jego programami, dodatkami tak aby zostało tylko KDE ?
<Dreadlish> ubuntu-desktop wywal
<Dreadlish> z zaleeżnościami
<Ozil1> sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop*
<amsh> witam
<amsh> szukam kogoś doświadczonego w obsłudze programu testdisk
<jacekowski> co popsules?
<amsh> przez pomyłkę sformatowałem nie to co trzeba
<amsh> próbuję się wspierać tutorialami z sieci, ale czuję się niezbyt pewnie i wiedząc że jest szansa na odzyskanie tego co mam na tym dysku, bardziej nie spieprzyć sprawy
<amsh> dlatego szukam kogoś kto zechce pomóc i się na tym zna
<Ashiren> na co sformatowales
<Ashiren> albo co - FAT na NTFS czy linuxowe FS
<amsh> fat, to dysk zewn.
<amsh> ale chyba już odzyskuję
<amsh> przez photorec
<amsh> za ok. 2 h bedę wiedział czy jest sukces
<foreste> czesc
<lisu> siema
<lisu> kto niecierpi poniedziałki reka w góre
<lisu> o/
<karoles> \o
<karoles> \o/
<Wizard> o/
<Wizard> Dreadlish, wszystkiego najlepszeg :>
<Wizard> BlessJah, tobie też
 * Wizard pokłania się w hołdzie Wielkim Wojownikom
<Dreadlish> e?
<Wizard> http://osnews.pl/arch-linux-skonczyl-10-lat/
<Wizard> czyli wychodzi na to, że jest to kolejna znana dystrybucja, która wyrosła w cieniu potęgi Wizarda
<Wizard> :P
<Dreadlish> potęgi?
<Dreadlish> jakbym tu nie był to bym pewno nawet o tobie nie usłyszał :D
<foreste_> archlinux nice ;p
<Wizard> Dreadlish, widzisz, bo ja jestem jak Saruman, dopiero jak cię banda orków zgwałci i zabije, to się dowiesz ;]
<Wizard> tak z ciekawości, Dreadlish, używasz archa od początku jego istnienia, czy się przesiadłeś z czegoś innego, czy po wieloletnich poszukiwaniach odnalazłeś prawdę?
<m477_>  arch guwno
<Wizard> m477_, :(
<Wizard> może i guwno, ale niektórzy lubią
<m477_> guwno
<Ashiren> a ja lubie archa
<m477_> musze sie nauczyc jarac z wiadra
<Wizard> przestań pieprzyć, m477_
<m477_> ?
<Wizard> idź na #narkotyki, czy tam #trawa
<Ashiren> kup kota
<Wizard> o, albo kup kota
<Wizard> albo nie kupuj, szkoda stworzenia ;)
<m477_> Wizard: a skad wiesz o co chodzi
<Wizard> znikąd
<m477_> niewiniatko
<Wizard> nu ^^
<m477_> tne w komara
<Wizard> uh, robienie zdjęć cheese to zły pomysł
<Wizard> ta kamerka w laptopie ma chyba 320x480
<Dreadlish> "tak o się natknąłem"
<Wizard> nie wiedziałem, że ten projekt ma tyle lat :]
<tajwanuser> cze
<Andromacha> niech mi ktoś przypomni jak się instaluje programy na Ubuntu jak mam je w pliku tar.bz2 :)
<Wizard> o jezu
<Andromacha> no co?
<Wizard> tar.bz2 to taka sama paczka jak zip
<Andromacha> no ja wiem
<Andromacha> a co dalej?
<Wizard> w środku mogą być binarki i skrypt instalacyjny, albo kod źródłowy, albo jeszcze jakieś wyszukane badziewie
<Wizard> widzisz w środku plik configure?
<Andromacha> Wizard: nie. Za to sa dwa pliki .py
<Wizard> jeszcze lepiej
<Wizard> co to za program?
<Andromacha> i jeden bez rozszerzenia
<Andromacha> eeee
<Andromacha> cofam pytanie
<Wizard> a co, seup.py? :D
<Wizard> ej zaraz, jak to kasia@...dialog... ?
<Andromacha> juz nie ważne :)
<Wizard> pff
<Wizard> oszustwo, dziewczyny nie mają linuksów
<Andromacha> dżizaz jakie to Unity dziwne :)
<Wizard> no dziwne
<Wizard> do tego niewygodne i się wywala
<Andromacha> czym sie rozni Adobe Flash Plugin 10 od Wtyczka Adobe Flash?
<Andromacha> a moge w 11.11 wylaczyc Unity?
<Wizard> tak, w Ubuntu jest dużo innych opcji, możesz doinstalować gnome-shell i resztę gnome3, kde, xfce, lxde, jakieś mniejsze i prostsze menedżery okien
<Wizard> od groma tego jest
<Wizard> ale nie wiem jaką masz wiedzę
<Andromacha> Wizard: wiesz... siedziałam duzo na maku, wiec deczko mnie to odmóżdżyło :)
<Andromacha> ale chciałabym miec normalne gnome
<Andromacha> gdyby sie dało
<Wizard> nie ma już za bardzo normalnego gnome, bynajmniej nie w ubuntu
<Wizard> możesz doinstalować gnome3 i włączyć "tryb klasyczny"
<Wizard> i potem doklikać sobie, żeby było po staremu
<Wizard> choć nie jestem pewien
<Wizard> kklimonda, ping
<Andromacha> a duzo to jest roboty?
<Wizard> nie
<Wizard> ale nie pamiętam jak się paczka nazywa
<Wizard> pewnie gnome
<Wizard> jeżu, ogarnia ktoś konfigurację wpa2 z palca, za pomocą wpa_supplicant?
<BlessJah> Wizard: co ci nie dziala
<Wizard> nie to, że nie działa
<Wizard> nie umiem :D
<Voldenet> network={
<Voldenet>        ssid="mojessid"
<Voldenet>        proto=RSN
<Voldenet>        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK
<Voldenet>        pairwise=CCMP TKIP
<Voldenet>        group=CCMP TKIP
<Voldenet>        psk=
<Voldenet> }
<Voldenet> no problem
<BlessJah> czemu miałbyś się łączyć z palca?
<Wizard> buildroot :D
<BlessJah> sprawdź na wiki archa
<BlessJah> :]
<Wizard> sprawdzam
<Voldenet> afair w żętu też były dobre docsy do tego
<Voldenet> .g gentoo linux wpa supplicant
<Voldenet> !g gentoo linux wpa supplicant
<BlessJah> nie sprawdzałem, ale słyszałem o gentoo
<Voldenet> `g gentoo linux wpa supplicant
<Przekliniak> Voldenet: Gentoo Linux Documentation -- Wireless Networking: <http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=4&chap=4>
<Voldenet> ^ tutaj
<Voldenet> gentoo jest jak katedra, stawiasz a potem modlisz się
<Wizard> odkąd popsuli wiki gentoo, to wiki archa jest jedynym miejscem, gdzie można coś sensownego przeczytać ;]
<Wizard> Voldenet, ta, a potem revdep-rebuild
<Andromacha> wow. terminal. wow
<Wizard> ?
<Voldenet> wow. terminal. wow
<Andromacha> dziwnie sie czuje uruchamiajac apache z terminala ;)
<Andromacha> znów
<Andromacha> zastanawiam sie co jeszcze musze doinstalować
<Andromacha> dlaczego nie moge zainstalować Opery? Wyskakuje mi Błąd Wewnetrzny i że nie może otworzyć pliku
<Wizard> więcej szczegółów podaj
<Andromacha> yyy. Coś jest nie tak. Sciagnalam opere i chrome (pliki deb) i tylko mi wyskakuje ze nie moze otworzyć
<Andromacha> więcj szczegołów nie mam
<Wizard> a ja nie mogę otworzyć okna, bo mam ciasny pokój i szafa za blisko stoi
<Wizard> terminal, sudo dpkg -i plik.deb
<Wizard> tam będzie więcej szczegółów
<amsh> jestem świeży w ircowaniu, jak zapisać by przy starcie łączyło mnie z wybranymi pokojami?
<Wizard> amsh, zależy od klienta
<Andromacha> wyglada na to ze zaczyna sie instalowac... chyba cos jest nie tak z tym centrum oprogramowania
<amsh> korzystam z x-chat
<buharin> Wizard, mozesz podpowiedziec cos
<Wizard> buharin, jasne
<buharin> Wizard, bo probuje odpalic jakis projekt z javy
<Wizard> amsh, ctrl+s, freenode, edytuj, ulubione pokoje
<Wizard> 5zł
<buharin> i antem go skompilowalem
<buharin> ale nie ma tam nic do uruchomienia
<buharin> tylko sie .class potworzyly
<Wizard> nie znam anta, nie używam, nie chcę mieć z gównem nic wspólnego
<buharin> i nie bardzo wiem co dalej robic
<Wizard> :>
<buharin> jak mam duzo plikow .class
<Wizard> maven rządzi
<Andromacha> Wizard: dzięki. Opera zainstalowana. Ale przy chrome mam: Przetwarzanie wyzwalaczy dla man-db...
<Andromacha> Wystąpiły błędy podczas przetwarzania:
<Andromacha>  google-chrome-stable
<Wizard> buharin, java -cp katalog_z_plikami_class twój.pakiet.NazwaKlasyZMetodąMain
<Wizard> Andromacha, wklej.org
<Voldenet> chyba jar polecenie jest
<Voldenet> coś jak ar tylko z archiwami javy
<Andromacha> Wizard: nie chce mi sie dla 3 linijek :)
<Wizard> Andromacha, to mi się nie chce tobie pomagać w takim razie :(
<Wizard> Voldenet, w życiu nie robiłem jara ręcznie, maven robi to za mnie, a dokładniej assembly-plugin
<Wizard> buharin, działa?
<buharin> mowi ze ni am takiego czegos jak java.cp
<Wizard> przeczytaj jeszcze raz to, co napisałem
<Andromacha> Wizard: nie doczytałam wyżej że brakuje mi libcurla3 - zainstalowam i poszło. Dzieki za pomoc :)
<Wizard> dweller, o/
<Wizard> Andromacha, proszę, 5zł
<Andromacha> Wizard: mogę oddać w naturze?
<Wizard> możesz zostać na kanale i pomagać innym
<Andromacha> Wizard: jak mam pomagać jak sama potrzebuje pomocy? A od tych rzeczy, ktore umiem są tutaj inni znawcy i specjaliści?
<Andromacha> a pisząc 'naturze' miałam na mysli piwo :)
<Wizard> piwo zawsze chętnie wypiję :D
<buharin> Wizard, nie wiem ktora ma metode main
<Voldenet> 'Andromacha │ Wizard: mogę oddać w naturze?'
<Voldenet> 3 wyjścia
<Voldenet> a) attention whore
<Voldenet> b) zwyczajna kurwa
<Voldenet> c) facet z nieśmiesznymi żartami
<Wizard> buharin, grep?
<buharin> Wizard, nie mam grepa
<Voldenet> co
<Wizard> co?
<Wizard> jak to nie masz grepa? o_O
<Andromacha> Voldenet: ostatnio mnie przepraszałeś i w ogóle... Znów masz ochotę to zrobić?
<Voldenet> Nie
<Wizard> a, właśnie, Voldenet
<Voldenet> Przepraszam
<Voldenet> Znowu mnie poniosło
<amsh> Wizard, dzięki
<Wizard> amsh, luz
<Wizard> Voldenet, powinienem cię właściwie zbanować, bo to nie pierwszy raz
<Andromacha> Wizard: ja już rozumiem dlaczego ludzie uciekają z tego kanału.
<Wizard> Andromacha, a co ja sam mogę?
<Andromacha> Wizard: przecież sa chyba inni?
<buharin> Wizard, bo jestem na Win7
<amsh> a jak się wybiera nicka usera do którego kieruję wypowiedź?
<Wizard> buharin, cygwin, solved
<Wizard> amsh, że co?
<amsh> no, w sensie jeśli nie chcę wpisywać nicka, tzn wiem że jakoś się klikało na listę dostępnych użytkowników i się zaznaczało coś
<Wizard> buharin, help find
<Andromacha> amsh: piszesz pierwsza literke nicka, naciskasz tab...
<Wizard> no
<amsh> aha
<Wizard> tylko sobie przestaw w opcjach kolejność przeglądania nicków
<amsh> to dzięki
<Wizard> bo domyślnie jest alfabetycznie
<Wizard> a wygodniej jednak "czasowo"
<amsh> mhm
<Wizard> Andromacha, i widzisz, jednak umiesz
<Wizard> są innie, ale są rzadko i też mają wszystko gdzieś
<Wizard> inni*
<Voldenet> buharin: ale na windowsa też jest grep
<kklimonda> Wizard: co tam?
<buharin> Wizard, ok to sprawdzilem
<Voldenet> buharin: gnuwin32.sourceforge.net
<buharin> i z tego wynika ze tylko Testy maja main
<buharin> co robic?
<Andromacha> Wizard: to znajdź nowych :)
<Wizard> kklimonda, ja tylko pisałem, że rzadko jesteś i nie kopiesz :)
<Wizard> a ja mam robotę, rodzinę i nie mam czasu tu patrzeć cały czas
<amsh> coś mi się słabo widzi to odzyskiwanie danych
<Wizard> amsh, ?
<amsh> 320 gb poszło się je***
<Wizard> bywa
<Voldenet> amsh: testdiskiem próbowałeś?
<kklimonda> Wizard: nie no, pingowales mnie a z kontekstu nie wychodzi dlaczego ;)
<amsh> próbuję ale chybam nie kumaty
<Wizard> jak to mój kolega mawiał (starą prawdę): są ci, którzy robią kopie i ci, którzy będą robić kopie
<amsh> robię deep search ale szuka i nic
<Wizard> kklimonda, wybacz, niechcący wspomniałem
<Wizard> amsh, pewnie jeszcze ntfs? :D
<Voldenet> amsh: co ty z tym dyskiem robiłeś, tylko tablice partycji wywaliłeś, czy jeszcze nim rzucałeś kilka razy? :P
<Wizard> żałosny system plików żałosnej podróby systemu
<amsh> nic
<amsh> nie rzucałem
<Wizard> reboot
<amsh> to była głupia pomyłka
<amsh> wywaliłem partycję
<Wizard> (tab fail pewnie)
<Voldenet> a, to testdiskiem się na 100% da
<Wizard> Voldenet, oby twój config do wap zadziałał)
<Wizard> wpa*
<amsh> to dysk zewn. fat32 lba
<Voldenet> fat32
<amsh> tak jest napisane
<Voldenet> ...
<Voldenet> amsh: jeszcze acronis robi pełno programów do dysków twardych - sam nie używam, ale podobno dobrze działają z tymi windowsowymi partycjami
<amsh> używałem go jeszcze pod windowsem z tymi danymi więc nie wiele mogłem zrobić by zmienić na inny system plików
<amsh> jeśli to coś by poprawiło
<amsh> nie znam się
<amsh> filmy, seriale, muza <zalamka>
<buharin> Wizard, to co robic?
<Voldenet> amsh: łe, takich rzeczy to ja nawet kopii nie robię
<Voldenet> amsh: zawsze możesz szukać fourcc filmów i muzyki po fourcc
<Voldenet> pewnie ktoś zrobił program szukający tak danych
<amsh> hę?
<Voldenet> fourcc mają po dwa bajty
<Voldenet> więc zawsze jakiś początek
<Wizard> buharin, help find
<Voldenet> można założyć, że jak dekoder nie potrafi otworzyć kilkuset kolejnych bajtów, to to nie jest fourcc
<amsh> już nie chodzi mi o odzyskanie tych danych, żeby chociaż jakaś lista filmów, muzy, bo już nawet nie wiem dokładnie co tam było
<jacekowski> jak tylko wykasowales partycje to testdisk ci ja odzyska
 * Wizard potwierdza
<jacekowski> amsh: to pewnie pirackie bylo
<dweller> Wizard: o/
<jacekowski> wiec nie nalezy sie odzyskiwanie
<Voldenet> jacekowski: od razu pirackie
<Wizard> :D
<Voldenet> może sobie zgrał wszystkie płyty audio z domu
<Voldenet> potem te płyty poukrywał
<Voldenet> miał zanik pamięci
<Wizard> jacekowski, zaślepiony jesteś tym swoim murzyńsko-arabskim krajem
<amsh> ale on analyse cylinder, jest na 58% i ja jakoś nie widzę by był efekt odzysku
<amsh> chyba że to na finał ma być
<jacekowski> amsh: zle robisz
<BlessJah> jak nie testdisk, to photorec, jak nie photorec to ddrescue, opcji jest wiele
<jacekowski> ddrescue gowno da
<jacekowski> testdisk musi skana skonczyc
<amsh> photorec próbowałem to mi odzyskiwał jakąś masę plików txt i mp3, ale nie mogłem tego zapisać na tej dozyskiwanej partycji
<amsh> ale skąð tych plików txt? od ch*** ich było a zawartości jakieś dziwne dane, symbole
<Wizard> jacekowski i abw cię namierzają ;)
<BlessJah> a bo ja wiem po co ddreascue jest? nigdy do niego nie doszedłem
<Wizard> ddrescue to do kopiowania mimo badblocków
<BlessJah> no to w tym wypadku nic nie da
<Wizard> ;]
<Wizard> cholera, skończyła mi się wóda
<Wizard> ;]
<Wizard> dobranoc
<amsh> mój komp już raz był u psów
<amsh> zawalony muzą, filmami, porno
<amsh> i nic
<amsh> z powrotem zwrócili, podziękowali za dobrowolne oddanie sprzętu do sprawdzenia
<mati75> Wizard: /deop Wizard bo straszysz :)
<Voldenet> po co komu ddrescue
<Voldenet> jak jest dd
<Andromacha> dobranoc
<buharin> jaka jest najlepsza metoda na tlumaczenie programu w javie?
<Voldenet> 'tłumaczenie programu'
<BlessJah> google translate
<kklimonda> buharin: szukaj java internationalization
<kklimonda> i localization
#ubuntu-pl 2012-03-13
<drathir> niemoze byc... ale pustki...
<m477_> dziubaski :*
<Firefly__> Cześć
<czesterek> :)
<czesterek> Zapplowałem się jeszcze bardziej :)
<shpaq> mornin'
<czesterek> :)
<czesterek> Ipad jest super przydatny:)
<Thorbjorn> ktoś używa minta12?
<jacekowski> czester: calkiem ci mozg odebralo
<Thorbjorn> a ja mam ipod shuffle, touch, macbooka i w pizwnicy G4 jutro też chyba kupię Ipad2
<Thorbjorn> no i nie wspominam nawet o moim najukochańszym ifonikuuuu xD
<Thorbjorn> moozg: ale masz OkropNick
<Wizard> czester, niby do czego?
<Wizard> odśnieżasz nim podjazd?
<Thorbjorn> Wizard: jest jakieś livecd z awesome albo  dwm na start?
<Wizard> sta.li? o ile nie rzuca.li słów na wiatr i ktoś coś z tym projektem w ogóle robi, zamiast masturbować się propozycjami :)
<Wizard> wygląda na to, że nie robią
<Wizard> :)
<Thorbjorn> umrzyło
<Thorbjorn> chyba sabayona7 wezmę z awesome
<amsh> dlaczego mnie podwójnie zalogowało, najpierw z nickiem zarejestrowanym, a potem z drugim wyborem/imieniem?
<Thorbjorn> Albo opensuse z lxde i doinstaluję awesome
<amsh> może coś źle ustawiłem, czegoś nie zaznaczyłem?
<Thorbjorn> amsh: uno gdzie cię zalogowało.
<amsh> we wszystkich 4 pokojach, tu na ircu
<amsh> które sobie ustawiłem jako ulubione
<Thorbjorn> po drugo z jakiego klyenta korzystasz?
<amsh> x-chat
<Thorbjorn> toś go odpalić musiał kilka razy
<amsh> no niby nie, raz kliknąłem
<amsh> w jednym oknie miałem serv freenode i 4 pokoje, pod spodem to samo, tylko że na jednym logowany jako amsh, a na drugim jako adam
<amsh> nie ogarniam
<Thorbjorn> to pozamykaj to wsio i odpal jeszce raz
<amsh> wystarczyło że zamknąłem to co się drugi raz zalogowało
<Thorbjorn> to  z czym ty masz problem?
<amsh> no tylko mnie zdziwiło to podwójne logowanie
<amsh> jako pierwsze mam nicka, zarejestrowany więc wyłącznie z nim powinien mnie zalogować
<amsh> ponowiłem sesję
<amsh> może faktycznie dwa razy się wcześniej kliknęło
<Natasza> Ave!
<m477_> satan
<Wizard> nie wywołuj wilka z lasu
<Natasza> Wizard, szatan tu jest :p
<m477_> no rly????? o to chodzilo ...
<Wizard> Natasza, toż mówię
<Natasza> Ale ping do freenode 1.5 sekundy
<m477_> co za ludzie ;/
 * Natasza Android Media Player : Kaliber 44 - Wena
<Natasza> Stary dobry Kaliber 44
<m477_> wole 1 plyte
<Natasza> m477_, prolog czy demo?
<m477_> prolog ofc
<Wizard> pff
<Wizard> muzyka bez instrumentów, śpiewanie bez śpiewu
<Wizard> "ławka jest brudna a bloki są szare"
<m477_> Oo
<m477_> Wizard bez czarów, buhehehehe
<Natasza> Wizard, oj tam :p wracaj do javy
<amsh> pfk, pokahontaz, luc, rahim, wymiatają jeśli chodzi o teksty
<amsh> no a kaliber 44 to legenda
<amsh> nieśmiertelni
<Wizard> jasne, wymiatają.. chyba brud i pety spod tej ławki
<Wizard> koleś zdania po polsku nie umie napisać poprawnie, a za pisanie piosenek się bierze :)
<Wizard> i jeszcze mówi, że to rymy
<Wizard> a w żadnej linijce się nie zgadzają sylaby
<amsh> a słuchałeś wogóle w całości któryś z ich płyt?
<Wizard> no ba
<amsh> czy wyrywkowo na vivie?
<Wizard> kalibra, wzgórza jakieśtam trzy
<Wizard> i paktofoniki kilka piosenek
<Wizard> i mi starczyło
<Wizard> no ale cóż, co kto lubi
<Natasza> Ja nawalam wszystko na co mam ochotę.
<Wizard> Paprika Korps ;)
<Natasza> Od slayera po najcięższy rap.
<Wizard> kiedyś mi kumpel tłumaczył czym się mierzy ciężkość rapu, ale nie skumałem
<Natasza> No spoko
<amsh> jest pewnie jakiś wzór
<amsh> długość kroku spodni dresowych rapera spotęgowana przez wagę łańcuchów zawieszonych na jego szyi
<amsh> czy jakoś tak
<Wizard> i rgb koloru skóry ;)
<Natasza> amsh, dobry wzór ale nie pasuje do typowego polskiego osiedlowego rapera
<amsh> ale którego osiedlowego rapera? tego prawdziwego z blokowiska czy tego lansowanego w klipach na mtv czy vivie?
<amsh> w furach i obklejonych panienkami
<Natasza> amsh, z prawdziwego blokowiska.
<amsh> to tylko taka ironia
<amsh> ja lubię słuchać rapu, ale nie mam nawet dresu ;(
<Natasza> Znam paru takich
<dweller> to zamiast łańcuchów dodać współczynnik zioła do alkoholu
<amsh> i dresiarze z osiedla mnie nie lubią ;(
<dweller> amsh: pewnie wyglądasz jak hipster
<Natasza> Ja też nie mam dresu
<Natasza> Eh, zawsze oni zbierają na butlę wódy
<amsh> raz jeden dresiarz poprosił mnie o papierosa, ja że nie palę, rzuciłem, a on "zamknij się!"
<amsh> :/
<amsh> swoją drogą zabawni są :)
<Natasza> Typowy dresiarz szuka łatwego życia bez wysiłku
<Natasza> Czyli ujnia na całego
<Natasza> Przekliniak: ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<Natasza> Eh, jak dobrze że zasięgu nie zgubiłem
<amsh> twój nick jest mylący, Natasza :)
<Natasza> amsh, życie bywa też mylące.
<amsh> bywa, bywa
<Natasza> Eh najkrócej to bym streścił: życie, krew, pot i łzy
<amsh> no ale nie zawsze jest źle
<amsh> czasem bywa też tragikomicznie ;)
<Natasza> Ta szczególnie te pomysły które pojawiają się po używkach
<amsh> tak, np. "po tym weekendzie koniec z piciem!"
<Natasza> Eh,
<Wizard> 3 kłamstwa studenta?
<m477_> nie pije
<Wizard> więcej nie piję, od jutra się uczę, dziękuję - nie jestem głodny
<Wizard> ew. zdejmij majtki, będzie fajnie
<Natasza> amsh, a bardziej hardcorowo to: "od jutra nie biorę".
<m477_> nono
<m477_> ;s
<m477_> czemu chartkorowo
<amsh> "od jutra nie birę", powiedział lekarz, upychając kopertę w kieszeni fartucha
<amsh> *biorę
<Natasza> amsh, mam na myśli chemię i używki
<amsh> wiem ;)
<m477_> ;o
<m477_> jakie uzywki
<Natasza> m477_, które są nielegalne wg polskiego prawa
<m477_> nie znam
<m477_> a uzywki ktore sa legalne to mozna brac?
<Natasza> m477_, można np, większość leków przeciwkaszlowych w dużych ilościach
<m477_> haaha
<m477_> bardzo wyrafinowane
<amsh> kiedyś na forum czytałem co ludzie potrafią z tabletkami przeciwbólowymi robić, jakieś ekstrakcje by wypreparować z nich składnik szczególnie ich 'fazujący'
<Natasza> Hmm
<m477_> norma
<m477_> mozna tez w dupe wlac, jak ktos lubi :)
<Natasza> Facebóg się mi na androidzie popsuł
<amsh> ale wlać?
<m477_>  nono
<Natasza> Eh, tzw. Kinderćpuny biorą deksymefropan aka DXM bo to tanie ale są różne powikłania po tym tzn. Po odstawieniu
<m477_> dekstrometorfan*
<m477_> jakie powiklania?
<Natasza> m477_, dzięki za poprawienie
<Natasza> Eh, drgawki, zawroty głowy
<m477_> ciekawe ciekawe
<Natasza> Jak spojrzysz w dół to móżdzek powoduje że chcesz zwymiotować
<m477_> opisujesz to na podstawie wlasnych doswiadczen?
<Natasza> Niee
<Natasza> Znajomą wyciągałem z tego
<m477_> ;D
<m477_> fajne masz znajome
<Natasza> Eh, i jeszcze brak apetytu
<m477_> no, gorsze niz heroina
<Natasza> m477_, lepiej kogoś mieć za przyjaciela niż być sam
<m477_> o czym ty mowisz
<Natasza> O życiu
<m477_> ;D
<m477_> i przeciwnosciach jakie stawia dxm
<amsh> życie potrafi być przewrotne i kopnąć nas nieźle w tyłek, dzisiaj mówisz "nie, nie, ja nigdy, w życiu", a jutro lądujesz w rowie ze ślinotokiem
<m477_> ze co
<Natasza> Ta, szczególnie większość bezdomnych wystarcza darmowa zupka a od czasu do czasu jakaś paczka żywnościoea
<m477_> a od czego ten slinotok
<amsh> ojej, taki przykład
<m477_> wiekszosc bezdomnych to alkoholicy
<m477_> bez sensu
<Natasza> Eh, a to to płaci?
<Natasza> To my niewolnicy systemu
<Natasza> Aka podatnicy
<m477_> fajnie ze sobie zdajesz sprawe
<Hubert_> m477_ wszystko w porządku?
<m477_> Hubert_: nie
<Hubert_> żem właśnie tak myślał
<Kir4> siema all
<Kir4> jkojarzy ktoś r3b0t3ra ?
<Wizard> Hubert_, o/
<Hubert_> Wizard
<Blondyn> witam
<Blondyn> coś inspirującego poproszę
<Thorbjorn> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Thorbjorn> i 3h z życia wyjęte
<kklimonda> a wystarczyło używać normalnej dystrybucji ;)
<Thorbjorn> jedynej słusznej?
<kklimonda> no ba, jedynej słusznej z oficjalną linią kanału
<Thorbjorn> poczekam jak się rozwinie unity
<Thorbjorn> bo ta beta mnie odstraszyła
<kklimonda> która beta?
<Thorbjorn> Ta ostatnia
<kklimonda> no to już lepiej nie będzie przed wydaniem 12.04 raczej. Zależy zresztą co cię odstraszyło
<Thorbjorn> Cieżej tak chodzi jakoś
<kklimonda> nie powinna, przynajmniej większość ludzi pisze, że chodzi lepiej niż 11.10
<kklimonda> ja nie mogę powiedzieć, mam za silny komputer ;)
<Thorbjorn> zobaczymy po wydaniu
<kklimonda> nawet chyba do huda się przyzwyczajęb
<kklimonda> bo widzę, że w 5.6 zaczął sensownie działać
<Thorbjorn> hud?
<kklimonda> no, taki klawiaturowy dostęp do menu
<kklimonda> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/939
<Thorbjorn> kklimonda: gdyby jeszcze unity tilling było
<TenTaki> help register
<TenTaki> o, sorki
<Ashiren> :3
<kklimonda> Thorbjorn: to compiz, pewnie jest plugin
<BlessJah> grr
<kklimonda> Thorbjorn: mi wystarcza super+strzałki do rozkładania okien (jak w windowsie czy kde)
<Thorbjorn> to mogłoby być ciekwe
<Thorbjorn> ciekawe
<Natasza> Er
<karoles> Ktos ogarnia PHP?
<karoles> i MySQL'a?
<Voldenet> karoles: ktoś ogarnia
<Voldenet> pewnie 99% kanału
<Voldenet> powiedz może o co chodzi
<karoles> http://wklej.org/id/708829/
<karoles> Chodzi mi o to żeby wyświetlało 4 ostatnie rekordy a nie 4 pierwsze
<Voldenet> mysql ma komendę LIMIT od tego
<karoles> okej, dzięki
<karoles> :*
<foreste> czesc
<qermit> foreste: o/
<Skrzyp> 1st
#ubuntu-pl 2012-03-14
<m477_> ;o
<Thorbjorn> Cześć
<shpaq> mornin'
<m477_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXRnkMqcMic
<Natasza> ave!
<m477_> satan
<Natasza> Co tam aćpuny?
<m477_> nom
<Natasza> Niechaj żyje nam racjonalizm!
<Voldenet> racjonalizm, hejże ha
<Natasza> Voldenet, wioska smerfów się trzyma?
<Voldenet> zajebiście wręcz
<Voldenet> thanks for your concern
<Natasza> Przeklinak, google actk
<Szymek71> Witam! Czy tu ktos jest? Pytamgdyz jestem tu po raz pierwszy i nie bardzo sie jeszcze w tym oryjetuje. Czy ktos mi pomoze?
<_|_|2> .
<Szymek71> Halo ... Pisze sie ... Pomozcie ... Prosze ...
<Skrzyp> Nie ma nikogo.
<Skrzyp> Wracaj na pulpit.
<Skrzyp> :D
<Szymek71> A gdzie moge uzyskac pomoc? Pytam bo mam powazny klopot.
<Skrzyp> RTFM
<Szymek71> A jak mamwrocic na ten pulpit?
<Szymek71> Co to jest "RTFM"?
<Skrzyp> Albo zadzwoń na 0-700-880-410, Canonical ma infolinię
<Skrzyp> :p
<_|_|2> 10/10
<shpaq> Szymek71: nie pytaj czy ktoś jest tylko napisz z czym masz kłopot
<shpaq> damn
<_|_|2> na każdym zebraniu jest tak że ktos musi zacząć - więc mam takie pytanie : czy ktos ma pomysł ja przy za każdym razem przed startem x-ów wrzucić macchangera by losowy przydzielał MAC ???
<Skrzyp> Pytanie zasadnicze.
<Skrzyp> Czy Twoja sieciowka obsługuje zmienianie macu?
<_|_|2> tak
<shpaq> dopisz sobie do skryptu startowego X
<Skrzyp> ale to jest przewodówa, czy bezprzewodówa?
<Szymek71> Chodzi mi o internet w HP Mini. Mam zainstalowane UBUNTU w netbooku HP Mini a nie moge uzyskac polaczenia z internetem. Ten netbook ma wbudowane takie cos jak HP Connection Manager ale UBUNTU tego nie wykrywa. A co ciekawe jak uruchomilem UBUNTU z plytki to wszystko dzialalo a jak juz zainstalowalem to juz przestalo. Wogole nie znajduje tego czegos odpowiedzialnego za internet. Co robic?
<_|_|2> bez
<Skrzyp> Albo do /etc/rc.local :)
<Skrzyp> Oh my face.
<Skrzyp> It was palmed.
<Szymek71> To jest tzw Orange Free czyli wkladam karte SIM i mam internet.
<shpaq> aaaa
<shpaq> i tędy się światło dostało
<_|_|2> macchanger --random wlan1    - powinno chyba wystarczyć ???
<shpaq> nm tego nie ogarnia?
 * Skrzyp by napisał sobie funkcję na generowanie stringa i dawał jako parametr do ifconfig, ale dobra
<Szymek71> Tylko piszcie bardziej "lopatologicznie" gdyz ja dopiero zaczynamprzygode z UBUNTU.
<shpaq> ifconfig? ktoś tego używa jeszcze?
<shpaq> Szymek71: w zjebuntu jest takie cuś co zarządza połączeniami
<shpaq> i ma naplecik, w którym sobie trzeba poklikać
<shpaq> żeby działało
<Szymek71> Jestescie juz trzecim forum na ktorym szukam pomocy. I jak do tej pory zostalem "zlany".
<shpaq> to jest IRC, a nie forum
<shpaq> dude, napisałem Ci co masz zrobić
<Szymek71> Teraz to ja wchodze przez WIFI.
<shpaq> skoro masz tam sieć, to jeśli będzie mu brakowało jakichś paczek to sobie dociągnie
<Skrzyp> UBUNTU - Uniwersalne Bydło Ukulturalniające Nieliczny Typ Userów
<Skrzyp> A tak swoja droga, śmieszą mnie takie sprawy. Jak niby nie masz internetu, to skąd piszesz? :)
<Szymek71> Uruchamiam Aktualizator i nic. Nadal nie mam internetu.
<_|_|2> przecież w ubuntu jest gdzieś taki kreator za pomoca którego da sie idealnie skonfigurować połączenie z orange ....
<shpaq> a skonfigurowałeś go?
<shpaq> no toż mówię cały czas
<_|_|2> mi działało ...
<shpaq> naplet nm
<Szymek71> Wszystko co tylko bylo dla mnie dostepne probowalem.
<_|_|2> ale moze u kolegi jest problem z czytnikiem ??? bo rozumiem że w ty Hp jest wewnętrzny i ubuntu średnio go widzi ???
<Skrzyp> Widać nie wszystko
<Wizard> ależ to są okrutne rzeczy
<Wizard> Voldenet, twoje ustawienia wpa_supplicanta zadziałały
<Wizard> w połączeniu z niezłym artykułem na arch wiki nawet dałem radę
<Wizard> i odratowałem laptopa po usunięciu nm ;]
<Wizard> ale i tak openbsd roxi, jeśli chodzi o konfigurację wifi
<Wizard> ifconfig obsługuje nawet wpa z radiusem
<Wizard> ;]
<rafalmi> hej czy używał ktoś z was DirectFB ?
<Dreadlish> a po co ci dfb?
<rafalmi> w pracy
<rafalmi> jak odpalam
<rafalmi> testowy program
<rafalmi> df_andi
<rafalmi> to mam czarny ekran z latajacymi pikselami ktore przypominaja tylko te pingwiny
<rafalmi> musze miec rozdzielczosc 1280x760 i na vbox
<rafalmi> na vboox mam ubuntu 11.10
<Wizard> rafalmi, rzadko to jest do czegokolwiek potrzebne
<rafalmi> domyslam sie ale akurat w pracy potrzebuje
<rafalmi> uzywales tego wogole?
<bastetmilo> jak sie wyszukuje dana fraze w plikach w terminalu?
<rafalmi> cat <file> |  grep <fraza>
<bastetmilo> a we wszystkich plikach w bieżącym katalogu?
<rafalmi> cat -Rin <fraza> <katalog>
<rafalmi> tzn
<rafalmi> grep -Rin <fraza> <katalog>
<karoles> Lol, wlasnie naprawiam komputer
<karoles> pierwsze uruchomienie - nic.
<karoles> drugie, RAID Oo
<karoles> na łindołsie.
<Dreadlish> cat | grep
<Dreadlish> so lame
<Dreadlish> grep what file
<Voldenet> Dreadlish: lepiej być lame
<Voldenet> i do finda używać setek programów typu grep i sed
<Voldenet> niż zapamiętywać setki bezsensownych, nieuniwersalnych i prezważnie bezużytecznych, przełączników
<shpaq> na przykład jakich?
<Voldenet> tu masz pełną listę: man find | grep '^\s*-'
<karoles> man find | grep '^\s*-'
<karoles> w sumie
<karoles> grep jest spoko.
<karoles> Nie wiem co w nim lame Oo
<shpaq> Voldenet: żartujesz sobie chyba
<shpaq> iname jest zupełnie podstawowe
<shpaq> iname jest zupełnie podstawowe
<shpaq> exec też
<shpaq> wyświetlenie uprawnień też
<Voldenet> shpaq: name też
<Voldenet> exec i regex też
<Voldenet> printf też
<Voldenet> ale i tak można to samo zrobić grepem
<Voldenet> zaleta: grep jest wszędzie i w sumie jest uniwersalny
<Voldenet> chociaż, powiem szczerze, name jest troszkę bardziej uniwersalne i prostsze niż regexpy
<Voldenet> ale już exec niekoniecznie jest aż tak potrzebny, równie dobrze można zrobić | while read plik ; do komenda plik ; done
<Voldenet> też nie pojmuję co ludzie mają do cat plik | grep cośtam
<Voldenet> owszem, grep cośtam plik jest szybciej, ale efekt jest ten sam
<shpaq> bo angażujesz niepotrzebnie kolejny program
<shpaq> find też jest wszędzie, awk i sed też
<shpaq> a głupie cp -a tylko w linuksach ;(
<Guest69133> witam, czy ktos uzywa znc?
<Voldenet> shpaq: i tak rsync lepszy
<Voldenet> Guest69133: ja używam
<Voldenet> zmień sobie nicka, btw
<Voldenet> shpaq: co do tego 'angażowania kolejnego programu', to w sumie forka też lepiej nie używać
<Voldenet> bo `można to zrobić inaczej`
<Voldenet> nie pracuję na ośmiobitowym dinozaurze z taktowaniem 10MHz, żeby przejmować się takimi głupotami
<foreste> czesc
<denysonique__> Jak poznac czy dana paczka jest dla Ruby 1.8 czy 1.9?
<dawid_> siema
<dawid_> myśląc o przyszłęj karierze informatyka jaką mieć specjalizację zeby dużo zarobić W POLSCE
<dawid_> ???
<Ashiren> najlepiej byc krewnych polityka
<Ashiren> i robic strony rzadowe
<Ashiren> "robic"
<karoles> dawid_: czemu pytasz na ubuntu : D?
<pakos> krwny polityka to nie musi nic robic
<dawid_> ale niby webdeveloper jest jeden z najmniej opłacanych zawodów
<dawid_> znaczy informatycznych
<dawid_> oprócz grafika bo grafik najmniej zarabia
<dawid_> niby
<Voldenet> zależy jaki grafik
<Voldenet> jeśli mówimy o rysowniku-amatorze bez wykształcenia, to pewnie tak
<dawid_> karoles:no bo nie chce na forum bo za długo bym czekał
<dawid_> to jaki informatyk w polsce najwięcej wyciągnie
<Ozil> programista
<dawid_> ale nie php??
<dawid_> tylko normalne programy
<dawid_> ??
<Voldenet> zdecydowanie specjalizacja dobra to jest inżynieria oprogramowania jakakolwiek
<Ozil> raczej patrząc na obecny trend to web aplikacje
<Voldenet> od projektowania po zarządzanie i klepanie kodu
<Ozil> i mobilne aplikacje
<Ashiren> o, moznaby wydukac cos na androida i na reklamach trzepac
<Voldenet> mobilne aplikacje nie mają takiej przyszłości, jak by się wszyscy spodziewali
<Voldenet> chyba, że spece od marketingu naprawdę się wysilą
<Ozil> na iosa też można
<dawid_> aha ciekawe propozycje
<Voldenet> mierny programista będzie miernie zarabiał
<Voldenet> a.k.a. rób co chcesz, żebyś się nie katował programowaniem niskopoziomowym, kiedy jesteś fanem geometrii
<dawid_> a tak aplikacje na linuxa i/lub windowsa
<Voldenet> sure, why not
<dawid_> i w jakiej firmie sie zatrudnić
<dawid_> w cannonicalu? xxD
<Voldenet> w jamie opensource
<Voldenet> jedyne wymaganie to posiadanie brody i laptopa
<Voldenet> uciekł
<zu0> bry
<Wizard> czesc zu0
<bastetmilo> Ah. Pierwszy dzień w pracy na Unity za mną! Przeżyłam. :)
<Wizard> czesc bastetmilo
<Wizard> ja znalazlem fajne distro, ale nie obsluguje locali
<Skrzyp> Nowe Unity ma u mnie rangę "da się żyć"
<Wizard> bycmoze
<bastetmilo> Cześć Wizard
<matte> hej
<Wizard> cześć matte
<matte> wiecie czemu mi g++ wywala takie cos ?
<Wizard> latte :D
<matte> http://wklej.org/id/709614/
<matte> sa 2 funkcje o identycznej nazwie
<matte> ale roznia sie iloscia parametrow
<Wizard> kod pokaż
<matte> już mam błąd ;]
<Wizard> ej, one się różnią zwracanym typem
<Skrzyp> Wizard: jak tam powerbook kontra amigaos4? :)
<Wizard> Skrzyp, odpściłem
 * Skrzyp nigdy nie odpuszcza
<Wizard> matte, to o to chodziło?
<Wizard> że dwie funkcje tak samo się nazywają, a zwracają inny typ?
<matte> parametr mialem z inna nazwa
<matte> tak przeciazanie
<Wizard> wiem co to ;]
<Wizard> tylko nie znam c++
<Wizard> :>
<matte> a w czym pod linem najlepiej pisać programy ?
<matte> vim znam podstawy ale mnie nie przekonuje bardzo
<Wizard> do c++ qtcreator jest zajebisty
<matte> qt na laboratoriach mam
<Wizard> qtcreator też do C się nadaje
<Wizard> ma dużo przydatnych pierdół i szybki jest w miarę
<Wizard> używałem w pracy, jak robiłem projekt w qt i bardzo mi się podobał
<Wizard> nie to co te javowe kobyły
<Wizard> hmm, chyba czas zmierzyć się z wrogiem
<rafal_f> @matte a czasami przed tym komunikatem nie ma czegoś takiego: no matching function for call to...
<matte> javy jeszcze nie miałem okazji poznać
<Skrzyp> rafal_f: nie małpuj, to nie ZOO, nie po to ludzie taba wymyślali.
<rafal_f> przepraszam, ja nowy na ircu
<matte> już rozwiązany błąd
<matte> C robi swoje
<Skrzyp> rafal_f: http://irc.pl i książka "IRC" na wikibooks
<Skrzyp> `g irc wikibooks
<Przekliniak> Skrzyp: Internet Relay Chat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat>
<Skrzyp> `g irc site:wikibooks.org
<Przekliniak> Skrzyp: Internet Technologies/IRC - Wikibooks, open books for an open world: <http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Internet_Technologies/IRC>
<Skrzyp> Tylko sobie zamien en na pl na początku :)
<Wizard> ej, co to, na polibudzie linuksa zaczeli uczyć, że taki tu ostatnio wysyp? :D
<Skrzyp> Nie, wszyscy spierdalają przed Windows 8 :)
<matte> aha
<matte> chyba zawsze był
<Skrzyp> Bo kto to widział, żeby cały system wyglądał jak jakieś puzzle?
<matte> na sieciach mamy centos-a
<Voldenet> używałem wielu hardkorowych środowisk
<Voldenet> ale windows 8 przebija nawet ubuntowskie unity
<matte> w innych salach można opensuse znaleźć ale też gdzieś kiedyś fedore widziałem
<Skrzyp> Voldenet: come back to dwm ;)
<Wizard> matte, to co to za uczelnia?
<m477_>  :o
<Skrzyp> Albo XMonad
<matte> politechnika lubelska
<kklimonda> Voldenet: windows 8 nie jest na desktopy
<Voldenet> Nie, serio, narzekań bez końca, żeby ten M$ chędożony nie mógł nawet zrobić opcji 'ja chce internet win7'
<kklimonda> przynajmniej część metro
<Voldenet> kklimonda: serio?
<Voldenet> To jakim cudem niedawno widziałem customers preview?
<Voldenet> na PC
<matte> a gdzie to maja testowac ?
<kklimonda> Voldenet: nie wiem, MS jeszcze się nie połapał?
<Voldenet> nie wiem, czekam na wersję final
<Voldenet> albo raczej fial
<kklimonda> Voldenet: ale będzie możliwość wyłączenia metro (ew. ustawienia go jako dodatkowy interfejs)
<rafal_f> MS przewiduje, ze za 2 lata wszyscy będziemy mieć dotykowe wyświetlacze
<Voldenet> dodatkowo metro wcale nie działa jak bym chciał
<Voldenet> ten pasek po prawej to taki zbędny gadżet, aplikacje pełnoekranowe idą nadal na pełny ekran, a miło by było, żeby nie szły
<Wizard> rafal_f, tak, będziemy dotykać wyświetlacz w miejscach intymnych
<Voldenet> tzn. żeby szły w obszar pracy
<Voldenet> chyba, że user zarządzi inaczej
<Wizard> za dużo dwma :)
<Voldenet> Yhym
<Wizard> kklimonda, jakiś renesans kanał przeżywa :D
<kklimonda> heh
<Skrzyp> Czekamy na oświecenie, po poziom intelektualny leci na łeb.
<Wizard> Skrzyp, no to se jeszcze poczekacie
<Dreadlish> o matko
<Dreadlish> przydał by sie jakiś debilokaust
<Wizard> cześć Dreadlish
<Dreadlish> siema wizard
<Wizard> Dreadlish, to się eugenika nazywa, po niemiecku Akcja T1 ;)
<Wizard> też wynalazek Niemców
<Dreadlish> whatever
<Wizard> ej, serio, poczytaj sobie o tym
<Wizard> btw, mogę na pm?
<Dreadlish> whatevs
<nn52> Hello! :)
<Skrzyp> O, i poziom intelektualny kanału właśnie przekroczył punkt krytyczny.
<Dreadlish> siemka nn
<Dreadlish> nn lol
<Dreadlish> jak to brzmi
<nn52> xD
<nn52> co tam ?
<nn52> wiecie... stwierdzam że Fedora nie nadaja się na server ;]
<matte> aktualizacje ?
<Dreadlish> NO WOF
<Dreadlish> odkrywcza bardzo jesteś
<nn52> nie... nie kosmicznie nie konfigurowalny
<nn52> Apache: za cholere nie wiadomo dlaczego mam bład 403 w katalogu DocumentRoot jak chmody i chowny są poprawnie dane... i wszędzie mam "Allow from All" .... czort we...
<nn52> wie..
<nn52> i nie działają poprawnie/w cale vhosty mimo dobrej konfiguracji
<nn52> sporo kopania by odblokować mysql + phpmyadmin ale to jest chwila , 2 linijki ino się zmienia w configu...
<nn52> nginx: nie włącza się [FAIL] po dodaniu do konfiguracji kod odblokowujący pod nginx PHP przez Fast_CGI.
<nn52> lighttpd: nie da się go nawet włączyć przez services i init.d .... poprosty tj. nie istnieje :)
<nn52> btw. właśnie wypalam Kubuntu chce go okiełznać na osobnej partycji ;F
<Skrzyp> A co to za różnica, też Ubuntu, tylko z kadełe
<Voldenet> tymczasem w archu
<Voldenet> konfiguracja serwera www ze wszystkim (cgi, fcgi, sql wszelkie skryptówki) trwa 5 minut
<nn52> kur.
<nn52> Xubuntu
<nn52> sorki
<nn52> Xubuntu
<Voldenet> i liczę czas instalacji
<Voldenet> ;>
<nn52> Voldenet, na Fedorze to kompletnie nie chce współgrać
<nn52> pamiętając że YUM to mół
<Voldenet> fedora - rhel prealpha
<nn52> temu Xubuntu X64 nagrywam, bo na ubuntu te konfigi co miałam to działały... na fedo już nie
<Voldenet> nn52: muł
<Skrzyp> Wizard: czyżbys stawiał Arczątko?
<nn52> Voldenet, wybacz waść, każdemu mogło się pomylić :)
<Skrzyp> Oh my face!
<Skrzyp> It was palmed!
<nn52> Skrzyp, why?!
<Skrzyp> The grammar on this channel is very poor.
<nn52> Yes it happens
<Skrzyp> So, why you doesn't have [my|i|a]spell plugin installed? Also, X-Chat supports spellcheck natively.
<Voldenet> Why you doesn't speak english properly?
<Voldenet> ;_;
<Ashiren> i can has cheezburger?
<Voldenet> under one condition
<Voldenet> stop talking english badly
<Skrzyp> Voldenet: bo potwierdza się zasada, że do debila trzeba mówić w jego języku
<nn52> okie dokie  ... I've to restart the system, Its the time to install Xubuntu on the new partition.
<Voldenet> oh, i c ur point
<nn52> bye :)
<Voldenet> Boże, nie wiem czy wy specjalnie trolujecie
<Voldenet> (sugerowanie, że nie, lol)
<dKc> ktoś kupuje/ściąga Linux Magazine lub Linux+?
<TheNumb> dKc: reddit.com/r/linux lepsze :P
 * Skrzyp w ogóle musi zacząć czytywać reddita
<Dreadlish> indeed
<bastetmilo> coż taka cisza na kanale? Wszyscy juz spią?
<Dreadlish> nie
<Voldenet> tak
<Wizard> nie
<bastetmilo> nudy, nudy, nudy
<Wizard> Dreadlish, ale rzeźba
<Wizard> :D
<BlessJah> Wizard: .
<BlessJah> szukales
<bastetmilo> Wizard: jak tam Twój kot?
<Wizard> już nie trza, BlessJah
<Wizard> bastetmilo, śpi :)
<Wizard> na mnie oczywiście
<bastetmilo> Wizard: u mnie kot#3 próbuje sie na mnie ułożyć
<bastetmilo> siedzi obok i ściemnia
<BlessJah> Wizard: za to ty mi sie przydasz
<Wizard> no?
<BlessJah> Wizard: a spieszy ci sie gdzieś czy tak jeszcze zamierzasz posiedzieć?
<Wizard> BlessJah, zaraz spac ide
<Wizard> działa?
<Wizard> работает?
<Wizard> na to wygląda
<BlessJah> ładnie
<Wizard> a coś pilnego, BlessJah?
<BlessJah> nie, poradzę sobie
<Wizard> jutro od rana jestem w pracy, możesz pisać
<BlessJah> jeden wyjątkowo upierdliwy prowadzący
<BlessJah> wrzód na dupie
<bastetmilo> uuu. straszne.
<Wizard> :(
<BlessJah> Wizard: masz dia w pracy?
<Wizard> mogę mieć :)
<BlessJah> dostaniesz kilka diagramów i powiesz, czy tak może być
<Wizard> ok
<Wizard> uml?
<BlessJah> tak
<Wizard> słabo się znam
<Wizard> ale to najwyżej kogoś spytam
<BlessJah> ma wyglądać ładnie
<Wizard> o, nawet wiem kogo
<BlessJah> i tyle, wątpie, żeby gość znał uml lepiej ode mnie
<BlessJah> ale jak już coś robię, to staram się zrobić dobrze
<Wizard> ten mój kolega?
<BlessJah> nie, mój prowadzący
<bastetmilo> omg. Ależ wielkie ego…
<bastetmilo> dobrze, że mnie ignoruje to moge sobie bezkarnie komentować ;)
<Wizard> uh
<Wizard> 40s od syslinuksa do pulpitu
<Wizard> lypa
<Wizard> z czego gnome jakieś 10
<Wizard> chyba trza z gdma zrezygnować
<BlessJah> Wizard: ogółem na semestr projekty były de facto losowane (kto pierwszy ten lepszy, plus losowe opoznienie stanowiska przy ktorym siedzisz)
<BlessJah> Wizard: i skonczyłem z durnym programem "na wyciągnięcie", na starcie za ten program ucina mi 20 pkt
<Wizard> aleś ty ambitny
<Wizard> dobra, zjeżdżam do wyrka
<Wizard> jutro się będę bawił
<Wizard> cześć
<bastetmilo> czesc Wizard
<BlessJah> Wizard: ambitny, nie ambitny, ten program jest naprawdę głupi
<bastetmilo> Eh. Na pierwszym roku studiów i już jaki zarozumiały...
<bastetmilo> Co to będzie na piątym strach się bać.
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: a ci się poprawiło czy pogorszyło, bo nie potrafię ocenić
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: :) hał najs. Więc jednak przestałeś mnie ignorować.
<bastetmilo> Ale że taka kiepska prowokacja się udała? Nie wierzę.
<BlessJah> wiosenne czystki w ignorach, ale z tego co widzę, będę jednak musiał co nieco przywrócić
<BlessJah> nawet m477 zdjąłem
<bastetmilo> miałeś ignora na m477? Czemuż to?
<BlessJah> nie twoja sprawa
<bastetmilo> uh. Poźno już, a jutro na 7.00 rano do Kościoła trzeba iść.
<BlessJah> słabe
<bastetmilo> dlaczego słabe?
<bastetmilo> Jutro pogrzeb mojego kuzyna, więc idę rano na msze za niego. Nie rozumiem dlaczego chodzenie rano do Kościoła jest słabe.
<bastetmilo> Swoją drogą ploty jakie rozpowiadają ludzie w takich przypadkach są przerażające.
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: a jeśli chodzi o Twoje pytanie "czy jest ze mna lepiej czy gorzej"… Słyszałeś o chłopaku, który w piatek skoczył z Dominikańskiej? Na jego pogrzeb jutro idę. Więc sam odpowiedz sobie na to pytanie.
#ubuntu-pl 2012-03-15
<Ozil2> 1st
<m477> :)
<shpaq> mornin'
<Wizard> Breslau to musi być wspaniałe miasto
<Skrzyp> Nie byłem, tylko przejeżdżałem pociągiem.
<czester> :)
<TheNumb> Miasto jak miasto ;x
<panx> dzień dobry, mam problem.
<Skrzyp> To chyba nie dobry.
<panx> mam Ubuntu + XFCE i nie mogę włączyć Emulator Terminala. Jak to naprawić?. Po kliknięciu pokazuje mi się "Wybór programu" i "prosze wybrać program, który będzie używany jako domyślny emulator terminala"
<Skrzyp> (facepalm)
<panx> i nie wiem co mam wybrać, ew. wpisać. Podobhne programy miałem dla Przeglądarki/Klienta poczty oraz Thunara, ale udało mi się do tego dojść... :) ale nie mogę dojść do Terminala.
<panx> podobne problemy - przepraszam.
<Skrzyp> Wybierasz z listy jaki Ci się podoba.
<panx> ale nie mam listy... mogę tylko kliknąć "przeglądaj"
<Skrzyp> A jak nie, to Ctrl+Alt+F1/F7
<panx> Skrzyp, dobrze, a co zainstalować by móc używać terminala z okienek?
<Wizard> hmm, jak xfce, to xfce4-terminal
<Wizard> chyba tak się paczka nazywa
<Wizard> dziwię się tylko, że go nie ma
<Skrzyp> dowolny terminal, osobiście polecam sakura, albo lilyterm
<Wizard> ten z xfce jest fajny też
<panx> x-cośtam-terminal jest, wybrałem to i działa:). tylko nie wiem dlaczego Xubuntu mi zgubił domyslne programy
<panx> trzeci dzień na Kubuntu, przesiadłem się z Windows 2000 :P i jest pozytywnie =). Czytam duzo poradników w sieci na temat Ubuntu. Ino tutaj jest inne środowisko graficzne.
<panx> przepraszam Xubuntu.
<Wizard> panx, zazwyczaj nie ma znaczenia, xubuntu ma dość przejrzyste gui
<Skrzyp> Psze pamiętać, że środowisko graficzne składa się z serwera graficznego, menadżera okiem, menadżera pulpitu i jest niezależne od systemu.
<Skrzyp> Czyli nie jest potrzebne do jego prawidłowego funkcjonowania.
<Wizard> co prawda programiści xfce to tępe strzały, ale to ci działa - działa dobrze
<panx> Wizard, bardzo mi się GUI podoba, w stosunku do Windows 2000 jest powalające :)
 * Skrzyp chce GNOME2
<Wizard> Skrzyp, ftp.gnome.org
<panx> a ilośc programów to miazga!, no i najnowszy Flash i Java, gdzie na Windows 2000 to podorze życzenie.
<Wizard> jakie życzenie?
<Skrzyp> Stary Explorer w win2k też ma swój urok.
<panx> pobożne*
<Wizard> aha ;)
<panx> Ma, ale na Windows 2000 java 5.1 to ostatnie wydanie :)
<Wizard> :>
<Wizard> windows 2000 ma ponad 11 lat
<panx> można wyżej instalować, ale będą błędy przy instalacji.
<karoles> ejj
<karoles> jak sie laczy w sieci LAN 2 słicze?
 * Skrzyp miał 2k na 400MHz i 160MB RAM
<panx> Wizard, no widzi pan. mój komputer na 256 ram nie uciągnie chyba Windows XP nawet :), gdzie Vista i 7... :P
<karoles> jedne to 10.10.10.0 drugi 192.168.1.0
<Wizard> karoles, mostkuje się
<Wizard> poza tym od kiedy słicz ma swój adres ip? :>
<Skrzyp> panx: jak się podszkolisz w sztuce męczenia pingwiną, to pan przejdz na Archa, albo nawet Gentoo, bo tam się dopiero power zaczyna.
<Wizard> Skrzyp!
<Skrzyp> Oui?
<Biszkopcik> oik
<Skrzyp> oink*
<panx> Ja czytałem gdzieś, że Arch to masochizm. ( Arch Linux tak??)
<Wizard> Skrzyp, następnym razem ban
<Biszkopcik> Wizard: a co on reklamowal?
<Skrzyp> Chrum chrum
<Wizard> :>
<Skrzyp> Ubuntu to tylko stacja przejściowa i tak.
<Wizard> "pan przejdz na Archa"
<Biszkopcik> no bo prawda
<Biszkopcik> ubuntu na dekstopie nawet sie nie sprawdza
<Biszkopcik> kickujesz za poglady?
<Biszkopcik> :)
<Skrzyp> Wizard: a na Gentoo, może być?
<Wizard> ROTFLMAO
<Skrzyp> panx: "pan przejdz na Gentoo"
<Wizard> ja pierdziele, nie dociera
<Biszkopcik> prl wraca
<Biszkopcik> :)
<Wizard> tu *nie* ma demokracji
<Biszkopcik> Wizard: jeszcze pałą przywal
<Wizard> kto wam głupot naopowiadał?
<Skrzyp> Ale się dajesz trolować :)
 * Wizard bierze zomowską pałę
<Biszkopcik> PRL!
<Skrzyp> 0922 *** Topic set by Wizard!~wziuuuu@gentoo/user/wizard
<Wizard> stare dzieje
<Skrzyp> > gentoo-user
<Wizard> ale już usunąłem tatuaż
<Skrzyp> GENTOO
* Wizard changed the topic of #ubuntu-pl to: Oficjalny kanał, itd. || Zarejestruj się do Nickserv, mamy problem ze spamerami || Ubuntu 11.10 wydane: http://www.ubuntu.com || Używaj http://przewodnik.ubuntu.pl || Oficjalne repozytoria: http://tinyurl.com/2ajkhl || Statystyki: http://ircstats.ubuntu.pl || Zachowuj się kulturalnie, szanuj polski język i nie przeklinaj || Nie wklejaj na kanał - http://wklej.org || bc?
<Skrzyp> :D
<Wizard> z wami to jak z dziećmi :)
<Skrzyp> Zresetowałeś aptajm tematu :(
<Biszkopcik> :<
<bastetmilo> Ja tam się przekonuje do Unity… więc Ubuntu nie jest takie złe :) jak niektórzy śmią mówić :>
<Skrzyp> Ubuntu _jest_ złe.
<Skrzyp> Ale to takie mniejsze zło.
<bastetmilo> Ubuntu nie jest złe.
<Skrzyp> Jest źle, bo Gen[cenzura] jest lepsze.
<Wizard> Skrzyp, ile ty masz lat?
<Wizard> 5?
<Wizard> nie rozumiesz po polsku?
<bastetmilo> Skrzyp: nie podoba się Ubuntu? To dlaczego tu jesteś?
<Skrzyp> Przecież nic nie reklamuje.
<Skrzyp> Bo i tak wszyscy tu siedzą, a Ubuntu mają tylko ty, bastet i jakieś nowalijki -.-
<bastetmilo> I ja własnie tego nie rozumiem… To po kiego grzyba siedzi tu ta cała reszta?
<panx> oo ubuntu widzę nie umie czytać orginalnych płyt CD :(  - z muzyką
<bastetmilo> panx: umie.
<Wizard> panx, umie
<Wizard> bastetmilo, nikomu nie chce się zrobić porządku
<Skrzyp> Bo nie masz kodeka MP3?
<Wizard> chociaż tak jest tylko na polskiej części freenode
<panx> "Nie udało się zamontować „Płyta CD-Audio”. Położenie nie jest montowalne..
<bastetmilo> Wizard: faktycznie. Np. na #wordpress nie ma fanbojów Joomli, którzy by ją reklamowali… na każde pytanie zwiazane z WP.
<Skrzyp> Bo kto to widział, joomlę reklamować?
<bastetmilo> Skrzyp: Joomal ma swoje zastosowania. Widziałeś strone Ikeii?
<Skrzyp> Ta z tym gadającym ludzikiem, do którego można pisać?
<panx> kurde, mam płyte walnięta, bo 2ga płyta z Videoklipami wideo klipami budku suflera działa bez zarzutów.
<panx> budki*
<bastetmilo> Skrzyp: Ikea stoi na Joomli. Wiec nie jest z nia tak źle :). Ale zasada jest taka sama. Siedzisz na kanale Ubuntu to nie wciskaj ludziom gentoo
<panx> albo płyta CD-AUDIO jest zabezpieczona ??
<Skrzyp> A spróbuj zripować
<Skrzyp> CDParanoią np.
<panx> Skrzyp, nie da się zamontowac jej, pokazuje ten błąd który napisałem
<panx> "Nie udało się zamontować „Płyta CD-Audio”. Położenie nie jest montowalne..
<Skrzyp> To jest błąd tzw. "człowieczoczytalny"
<Skrzyp> Spróbuj sudo mkdir -p /media/cd ; sudo mount /dev/sr0 /media/cd
<Skrzyp> I powiedz, co on na to
<panx> momencik :)
<panx> mount: urządzenie blokowe /dev/sr0 jest zabezpieczone przed zapisem, montowanie tylko do odczytu  / mount: trzeba określić system plików
<panx> i ten sam błąd przy klikaniu
<Skrzyp> panx: tak w ogóle, to się będziesz musiał przeprosić z terminalem, bo tu, w przeciwieństwie do Windows, ma on swoją niezmiernie ważną i przydatną funkcję.
<panx> jaki system plików móże mieć płyta cd-audio i jak go ustawić ???
<Skrzyp> To płyta jest albo jakaś dzika, albo zryta.
<panx> Skrzyp, nie... orginalna Budka Suflera - Bal Wszystkich Świętych
<Skrzyp> Hmm... Spróbuj zripować cdparanoią, tam Ci powie.
<Skrzyp> Może być jakiś DRM :d
<panx> Linux nie wyminie drmów?
<Skrzyp> To nie jest HackOS, trzeba samemu :)
<panx> cdparan~ mówi że nie można uzyskać dostępu do płyty.
<Skrzyp> Ja muzyki z płyt nie słucham, jak coś, to ewentualnie właśnie ripuję na dysk.
<panx> Windows 2000 normalnie ją odczytywał :( kurde,ale kwas.
<Skrzyp> Hmm... Nie wiem.
<panx> trudno, zapytam się na forum.
<Skrzyp> `g linux cd-audio playing
<Przekliniak> Skrzyp: Audio/CD Players | Linux App Finder: <http://linuxappfinder.com/multimedia/audiocdplayers>
<Skrzyp> Huh.
<panx> ale dziwne..
<panx> udało się ... klikłem 2x na "Płyta CD-Audio" odpaliło ją, wyskoczył włąd i mam 10 wavów
<panx> w katalogu o.O
<Skrzyp> Widać Budka Suflera jest za mała dla pingwinow
<Skrzyp> Może po prostu była do góry nogami włożona?
<panx> Nie .. :P
<panx> nie wiem czmeu ale dziwna sprawa
<panx>  :FD
<Skrzyp> Może się kręciła nie w tę stronę?
<panx> .flac to dobry format?
<panx> do zgrania z cd audio?
<mati75> bardzo dobry
<panx> a .mp3 bedzie lepsze?
<mati75> nie
<Skrzyp> No chyba Cię.
<panx> bo mam do wyboru .ogg .mp3 .flac
<mati75> .flac to bezstratny format
<panx> okok
<Skrzyp> FLAC == VAW z kompresją bezstratną
<Skrzyp> Czyli jak odtworzysz oba, pobierzesz PCMy i porównasz to będą identyczne.
<panx> takie pytanko.... gdzie to jest zgrywane wszystko?? :P do dałem zgraj , ale nie wiem gdzie to będzie zgrane xd
<panx> używam Sound Juicer :P
<Skrzyp> find / | grep .flac
<Skrzyp> Zapewne do /home/panx/Muzyka, nie? :)
<Skrzyp> Logiczne :)
<panx> /home/panx Muzyka ;) ooo jak sensownie :P mądry ten linux
<panx> no... to do zgrania jeszcze jakiś 60 orginalnych płyt :F
<Skrzyp> Fiu fiu.
<Skrzyp> Pirates of the Cybertron.
<Skrzyp> A nie, to przecież "kopie zapasowe"
<panx> y...... jeden kawałek ma 30mb.. o.O! wow!
<panx> 30-39,2mb
<panx> nieźle
 * Wizard ziewa
<Wizard> bastetmilo, ale na polskim freenode nie przetłumaczyć
<Wizard> to jest na zasadzie "psa ogrodnika"
<Wizard> "-proszę tutaj nie parkować, zaraz przyjedzie samochód z dostawą" "-będę stawał gdzie mi się podoba!"
<bastetmilo> Wizard: ale widze, że Ty nie odpuszczasz.
<Wizard> odpuszczam
<bastetmilo> serio?
<Wizard> jakbym nie odpuszczał, to Skrzyp dostałby bana za pierwszym zamachem
<bastetmilo> hm. To zbanuj go za trzecim :)
<Wizard> w sumie siebie kiedyś zbanowałem
<Wizard> ale mnie odbanowali
<bastetmilo> lol
<Wizard> nie wiem w sume nawet kto mnie odbanował
<bastetmilo> O. Jedno mądre zdanie z onetu "warto pamiętać, że portale społecznościowe są miejscem publicznym".
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> czyli za pokazywanie cycków tam można dostać mandat?
<bastetmilo> Wizard: czepiasz się detali ;)
<panx> Propo mandatów, teraz nowe taryfikatory są.
<panx> nawet 2000 pln można się pozbyć.
<m477> nie mozna pic siedzac na onecie ;o
<bastetmilo> panx: za co? za gole cycki?
<Wizard> o_O
<panx> zostało jeszcze 14 płyt... ;P
<panx> kiedyś kupowałem orginały by były tanie :P
<panx> dziś jakoś nie kwapie się dać 50-60zł za płyte CD Audio...
<panx> zznaczy kwapie :)
<panx> ajjj
<bastetmilo> panx: a tam. Można kupować na amazonie :) i w Koreii.
<panx> :D
<panx> mam płyte Queen 2 albumy z ceną 13zł :D
<panx> nalepioną, do dziś nie starta :P
<panx> dziś ta sama płyta na allegro stoi 57zł .....
<panx> Koreii... tam polskich nie kupie raczej :D ale zagraniczne chyba jak najbardziej d;
<Wizard> Korei*
<Wizard> nauczcie się pisać :|
<Wizard> to jest Korea, a nie Koreia
<bastetmilo> Wizard: przepraszam :) zawsze mam z tym problem
<Wizard> proszę :)
<panx> e tam... Koreiance XD
<bastetmilo> uh. Czas na mnie. :/
<panx> kurde ale nie fart....8 kawałek Roxette jest zakodowany - szybkość kopiowania spadłą do 3,5x :(
<panx> z x24
<Wizard> panx, a czym to robisz? sound juicerem?
<panx> tak :P bo innych nie mam :D
<panx> zgracił mi prawie cała dyskoteke, tylko z roxete sie pierniczy jakoś :P
 * Wizard ziewa
<Ozil> kto wie jak na imie ma bastetmilo?
<Wizard> ja
<Ozil> no jak
<Wizard> nie czuję się upoważniony do przekazywania takich informacji :]
<TheNumb> Ozil: Andrzej
<Ozil> TheNumb: to nie jest poprawna odp
<TheNumb> Ozil: skoro wiesz jak ma na imię to po cholerę się pytasz? ;]
<Ozil> pytam czy wy wiecie
<Wizard> wiemy, ale nie powiemy
<Wizard> Marian
<m477> ;o
<Lakii> Czeslaw ;P
<Ozil> wiecie tak jak w piosence Helenka me ciało przy tobie wymięka, twoja śliczna sukienka w słońcu lśni
<Ozil> bo ja tak jakoś dziś melodycznie dziś wstałem
<Ozil> i sobie o niej pomyslałem
<Ozil> i tak się was zapytałęm czy wiecie jak na imie ona ma
<Skrzyp> // Do a facepalm here.
<Skrzyp> System.Skrzyp.Reactions.facepalm();
<Ozil> dziś na obiad szef kuchni serwuje sosik grzybowy z mięskiem i kopytka
<m477> :O
<Wizard> Ozil, czy ja ci nie mówiłem kiedyś, że to nie jest sekslinia, tylko irc?
<Ozil> Wizard: a no mówił
<Ozil> a co tu było o sexie ?
<Wizard> eh
<Wizard> nic
<Wizard> i powinienem dodać "jeszcze"
<Skrzyp> Wizard++;
<m477> sex?
<m477> ;/
<denysonique__> Skrzyp: 3.times { Skrzyp.facepalm }
<Wizard> ruby
<Wizard> błeh
<denysonique__> Wizard: a jaki fajniejszy znasz język od Rubiego?
<Wizard> taki, który ma ścisłe typowanie :|
<m477> $display("!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!");
<denysonique__> Wizard: ok,  ale daj przyklad jakiś
<m477> pajonczek
<Wizard> denysonique__, C
<m477> nie znasz jezyka zadnego ze scislym typowanie>
<denysonique__> no, C jeszcze może być, ale i tak nie jest fajniejszy ;p
<m477> jezyk nie ma byc fajny
<m477> co za ludzie
<denysonique__> jak nie
<m477> ;/
<denysonique__> "The enjoyment of one's tools is an essential ingredient of successful work." -- Donald E. Knuth
<Skrzyp> Ruby jest fajny
<Skrzyp> Później Lisp
<Skrzyp> A następnie cekratka
<m477> nie znam randa
<m477> lol
<m477> Skrzyp: po tym co piszesz, wnioskuje ze nie zamoczysz przed 30-tka ;/
<denysonique__> dziewczyny uwielbiaja Rubyistow
<panx> dla mnie to on nie zamoczy przed 40 ;]
<m477> ;D
<Skrzyp> m477: Osz ty.
<m477> osz ja co
<Skrzyp> Wróżbita się znalazł.
<denysonique__> dam wam tip
<m477> jaki wrozbita
<Skrzyp> panx: po 40 to już pewnie nie będzie co...
<m477> nie bedzie kobiet?
<denysonique__> nie wzbudzajcie zainteresowan Gentoo ani Linuksami swoich dziewczyn
<m477> :DDDDDDDDD
<Skrzyp> Czemu? ;_;
<denysonique__> Skrzyp: bo potem juz wam one nie beda robily herbatek ani prania
<denysonique__> ;/
<Skrzyp> Będziesz musiał sobie pranie emergować :)
<Skrzyp> Ja sobie poradzę, umiem i prac i robić herbaty.
<m477> tez ómim
<m477> ale nie w tym rzecz
<Skrzyp> To teraz pokaz jej OpenBSD
<denysonique__> tzn, laska moze miec Ubuntu albo Archa, wtedy jest jeszcze ok
<denysonique__> ale nie *Gentoo*
<m477> a maca?
<Skrzyp> Ja znam tylko jedną dziewczynę, która nawet BSD ma.
<denysonique__> m477: macac jeszcze maca
<denysonique__> btw, ja teraz siedze sobie na Ubuntu
<denysonique__> i uzywam Unity
<m477> niemozliwe
<m477> co za hipsterstwo
<denysonique__> lecz z compizem
<Skrzyp> m477: nie, bo zaraz zostanie artystka/reporterka/drukarką
<m477> :|
<denysonique__> + scale plugin
<denysonique__> i mozna uzywac
<denysonique__> Skrzyp: pisales jakies GUI appki w Ruby?
<Skrzyp> GÓI nie, ale widziałem, że się da. I jest to w miarę prostsze.
<denysonique__> Skrzyp: dodalem Cie do Twittera. Co Ty tam tlumaczysz?
<Skrzyp> Tłumaczyłem
<Skrzyp> Twittera na polski :)
<Skrzyp> Zaraz Cię witajka powita
<m477> jak wyswietlic w konsoli ile poszczegolne katalogi zajmuja miejsca?
<BlessJah> man du
<krisss117> czesc po aktualizacji system umam problem z połączeniami VPN
<krisss117> pptp
<krisss117> ma ktoś z Was podobny problem ?
<krisss117> SCPlugin-Ifupdown: device added (path: /sys/devices/virtual/net/ppp0, iface: ppp0): no ifupdown configuration found
<krisss117> taki wpis mam w logu
<dawid_> znacie programy do sterowania ubuntu padem usb?
<krisss117> będę wdzięczny za jakąkolwiek pomoc
<dawid_> czy tylko windowsowy xpadder pod wine?
<krisss117> wskazówki
<AaaA> wskazówki
<tajwanuser> cze
<krisss117> ktoś pomoże z tym VPN
<qermit> jakim
<karoles> tym
<krisss117> od czas uaktualizacji
<krisss117> systemu
<krisss117> ubuntu 11.10
<krisss117> nie mogę łączyć się po VPN
<qermit> krisss117: a jak uruchamiałeś do tej pory vpn?
<krisss117> w logu /var/log/syslog mam wpis SCPlugin-Ifupdown: device added (path: /sys/devices/virtual/net/ppp0, iface: ppp0): no ifupdown configuration found.
<krisss117> ustawienia sieci
<krisss117> i tam kreowałem VPN pptp
<krisss117> później wybierałem go z listy i połącz
<qermit> krisss117: a jak sie zalogujesz jako root?
<qermit> też nie możesz stworzyc?
<krisss117> w systemie mam swoją nazwę użytkownika
<krisss117> nie loguję się na root
<qermit> to ci nie pomagam
<krisss117> ?
<qermit> !
<BlessJah> jak dzieci
<krisss117> wiecie co może być problemem
<krisss117> albo jak sobie z tym poradzić ?
<krisss117> przeinstalowywałem network-manager-pptp
<krisss117> przeinstalowywałem network-manager-pptp-gnome
<krisss117> i nic
<krisss117> nadal to samo
 * Wizard ziewa
<Wizard> BlessJah, ping
<Dreadlish> he
<Dreadlish> Wizard: o/ :)
<Wizard> cześć Dreadlish
<Wizard> Dreadlish, całkiem wporzo
<foreste> czesc
<Dreadlish> to dobrze
<Wizard> :]
<dawid_> siemacie
<dawid_> nie wiecie czy na debianie też są kłopoty z audio
<dawid_> ?
<dawid_> w skypr przede wszystkim
<Ashiren> a niby jakie klopoty z audio
<dawid_> no szumy i ze mikrofon nie działa tak jak mi'
<panx> cześć
<panx> jakie są jeszcze programiki do ripowania cd?
<Dreadlish> cdparanoia
<panx> nie znajduje mi repo
<kklimonda> cp
<kklimonda> ew. cdparanoia (albo tona innych graficznych programów) do ripowania audio cd
<Ashiren> dd
<Wizard> ja używałem kiedyś grip
<Wizard> Vision!
<Wizard> klient irc na BeOS
<Wizard> Ashiren, dd? :D
<Wizard> to wavy sobie wyprodukuje
<Ashiren> no to mencoder
<jacekowski> ja kupuje mp3 gotowe w amazonie
<Ashiren> kupuje!?!?!?!?!?!? :O:O:O:O
<Wizard> Ashiren, on jest inny
<bastetmilo> a można już kupować mp3 w amazonie z Polski?
<Delsmos> Siemka mam mały problem przy uruchamianiu serwera teamspeak 3 wyskakuje mi taki błąd root@tf:~# /root/ts/ts3server_minimal_runscript.sh 2012-03-15 19:49:17.072380|INFO    |ServerLibPriv |   | TeamSpeak 3 Server 3.0.2 (2012-02-29 05:39:32) 2012-03-15 19:49:17.072695|INFO    |DatabaseQuery |   | dbPlugin name:    SQLite3 plugin, Version 2, (c)TeamSpeak Systems GmbH 2012-03-15 19:49:17.072733|INFO    |DatabaseQuery |   | dbPlugin v
<Ashiren> no i gdzie ten blad? :o
<Ashiren> i 2. takie rzeczy to sie na wklej.org wkleja
<Delsmos> http://paste.playforever.pl/paste/18/
<Delsmos> masz
<Delsmos> nie wiem o co chodzi w google wpisywałem to mnie gryzło :D
<panx> btw. znajcie jakieś programydo nagrywania pulpitu tj. recordmydesktop - ino żeby nagrywało dźwięk z komputera , a nie z micro?
<panx> albo nie wiecie jak ustawić by dźwięk nagrywało z komputera ?? , bo micro i tak nie mam
<Skrzyp> kup sobie capture box
<Skrzyp> Żadnych zacięć, wszystko ładnie się nagrywa na osobny dysk.
<panx> inaczj mówiąc "What You Hear" czyli to co słyszysz ( z komputera) - no a po cholere? do windowsa nie musiałem dokupywać
<Skrzyp> Ale wtedy masz spadek wydajności, jeżeli nagrywasz wideo.
<panx> zmieniałem w ustawieniach Source na Line ale to nic nie dało :P
<panx> Skrzyp, wali mnie to, chce nagrać Wideo... recordmydesktopem z dźwiękiem lecącym z kumputera.... kapishi??
<panx> a nie a mica... bo mica nie mam wiec nie nagrywa mi dźwięku w ogole...
<Skrzyp> To idzie zrobić, ale trzeba system wykastrować z Pólse Żałdjo
<panx> aa moment ide go wyciąć
<Skrzyp> A lepszy od recordmydesktopa jest dowolny soft, VLC, xvidcap i parę innych.
<Skrzyp> OSTROŻNIE!
<Wizard> xvidcap rox
<Skrzyp> Wywalając Pulse możesz ujebać pół systemu.
 * Skrzyp +10 do śrubokręta
<Skrzyp> i -10 do energetyki
<panx> oki... pulse poszło
<panx> i co dalej? ;]
<Skrzyp> Zjebałem już dwa zasilatory i być może jedną płytę.
<Skrzyp> Trzeba zresetować
<panx> serio?
<Skrzyp> Bo się będzie z ramu respić
<panx> xD
<panx> n o to reboot!
<Skrzyp> To ma taki mechanizm antykopalny
<panx> dobra.... i co teraz? :D
<panx> jaki mamy następny krok.... musiałem sobie ikonke z głośnikiem dodać do panelu w XFCE ;]
<Wizard> panx, psujesz?
<Skrzyp> Następny krok to wbitka w terminal (tak, tak)
<panx> i alsamixer? :]
<Skrzyp> $ sudo killall pulseaudio (jak zwróci, że nie ma, to dobrze, jak nic nie zwróci, to źle)
<Skrzyp> Zara, fila.
<panx> pulseaudio: nie znaleziono żadnego procesu
<Skrzyp> No to miód
<panx> czyli gicior ;]
<panx> i co dalej?
<panx> vsehno? ;]
<Skrzyp> $ alsamixer
<panx> i co dalej
<panx> ?
<Skrzyp> Napraw głośności
<panx> jak???? vsehno dać na max?
<Skrzyp> Zobacz, czy nie masz na dole takich MM.
<Skrzyp> Przy każdym taki MM naciśnij M.
<panx> aa nooo niemam xD
<Skrzyp> To super.
<panx> mam Rear Mic x2, AutoMute S/PDIF
<panx> Line
<Skrzyp> Wbij na Capture
<panx> Side LFE
<Skrzyp> I włącz Stereo Mix :)
<panx> jka na Capture?? jak na to wejść?
<panx> Stereo Mix??? mam 5.1 :F
<panx> napisze i jakie mam
<panx> napisze ci jakie mam
<Skrzyp> F1 se nacisnij, to się dowiesz.
<Skrzyp> Stereo Mix to jest właśnie miksowanie wyjścia systemowego z wejściem audio.
<panx> jak naciskam F1 to pokazuje się XFCE-Terminal
<Skrzyp> :D
<Skrzyp> To był któryś pomiędzy F5-F8
<panx> Master / Headphon / PCM / Feont / Front Mic x2 / Surround / Center / LFe/ Side/ Line
<Dreadlish> wciśnij sobie f4
<Dreadlish> wejdziesz w capture
<Dreadlish> tam sobie poprzestawiaj
<Dreadlish> AMEN
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: :D
<panx> F4 wcisłem i zmieniło mi się F5:[ALL] o mam takie suwaki : 3x Capiture / Digital /read Mic x3
<panx> F5*
<Skrzyp> To może po prostu nie masz obsługi stereo mixa?
<Skrzyp> To można jakoś naokoło jeszcze robić, ale nie wiem.
<Skrzyp> `g record system audio linux
<Skrzyp> Przekliniak wypierdolił :(
<panx> kolega ma gnome2 i on tylko zmienia w ustawieniach zmienia z Duplex na Analog Input 2.0, ino ja takich opcji nie mam
<panx> Duplex = Micro , bez Duplex = co to na kompie gra
<Wizard> Skrzyp, nie klnij!
<panx> No to nic... wracam do pulse :P
<panx> tak jak było
<panx> udało mi się, musiałem doinstalować tylko pavucontrol i zmienić tak jak mówiłem z Duplex na bez duplex ;]
<panx> xvidcap jest gui?
<Wizard> tak
<Wizard> bardzo wygodny
<Skrzyp> No przecież kuwa ma X Na początku.
<Wizard> xrdb też ma
<Skrzyp> Jeszcze do gier jest glc, ale różnie działa.
<Wizard> xterm też
<Skrzyp> No
<panx> zobaczymy czy recordmydesktop czy xvidcap lepiej nagrywa obraz ;] i stosunek obrazu do kompresji
<Skrzyp> Kompresować to se sam możesz.
<Wizard> no, mencoderem
<Skrzyp> Postarać się trzeba samemu, nie lubię takiego podejścia do życia, w stylu "dajcie mi".
<panx> Skrzyp, spokojnie, bo ci pompa pęknie :)
<panx> jakoś sobie to skoduje :P
<jarekpp107> witam czy ktoś wie jak obejść Nouveau podczas instalacji można wybrać jakieś inne sterowniki podczas instalacji , istnieją może inne wersje ubuntu kubuntu mint  które Nouveau ( oczywiście takie po wyżej 10.04 )
<jarekpp107> mam kartę Nv gt240  , i  próbowałem instalować minta kubuntu ubuntu i  zawsze to samo krzaczki podczas instalacji
<Hubert_> Wizard
<qermit> jarekpp107: uzyj instalacji w trybie tekstowym
<Wizard> qermit, i dokąd zajedzie?
<Wizard> potem jokey z konsoli?
<Wizard> Hubert_, co?
<Hubert_> Wizard dobry wieczór
<Hubert_> :)
<qermit> Wizard: nie będzie miał krzaków
<jarekpp107> a jak wygląda instalacja z konsoli bo nigdy tego nie próbowałem
<qermit> jarekpp107: identycznie jak w przypadku graficznym tylko masz pseudookienka
<jarekpp107> a jak uruchomić instalacje w trybie tekstowym
<Skrzyp> ALTERNATECD!
<Dreadlish> aka mini.iso
<qermit> ?
<jarekpp107> Skrzyp,   Dreadlish ?
<qermit> mi sie wydawało że wystarczy wejść w zaawansowane
<jarekpp107> aaa :) coś takiego widziałem :P
<Skrzyp> Nie mini.iso :)
<qermit> a nie faktycznie
<Skrzyp> Ale też może być.
<Wizard> :]
<Wizard> toście mu pomogli
<jarekpp107> Hej to ja jarekpp107  pisalem w sprawie instalacji jest tu kolega ktory chcial mi pomóc sorry pisze z telefonu
<jarekpp107> ?
<qermit> jarekpp107: weź minicd zaciągnij
<qermit> i się baw
<panx> co tam cd.... z floppa z floppa =D
<jarekpp107> Mam wlaczone menu instalacji wlaczone jak ten tryb tekstowy uruchomic
<Wizard> http://wstaw.org/w/ZiM/
<Wizard> jarekpp107, qermit i Dreadlish chcieli
<Skrzyp> panx: nie śmiej się, http://netboot.me
<Wizard> nie nie mam bladego pojęcia jak ci pomóc, niestety :(
<Dreadlish> ?
<Dreadlish> Wizard: ?
<jarekpp107> A co z tym mini cd
<jarekpp107> Reszta pakietow sciagnie sie po instalacji ?
<Dreadlish> instalowałeś kiedyś debiana?
<qermit> jarekpp107: tak, nawet wszystko ściągnie
<qermit> jarekpp107: tylko ma alternatywną metodę instalacji
<qermit> plus jest taki że obraz jest mały
<qermit> tzn do ściągnięcia
 * qermit kompresuje dysk z windowsem -> dd if=/dev/szenbor_vg/winxp bs=1M | gzip > windows_xp_20GB.img
<jarekpp107> A mozna to odpalic z pendriva ? Bo nie mam cd wolnego
<qermit> można
<Dreadlish> qermit: xz is bettar
<jarekpp107> A jak to mozna zrobic
<Wizard> jarekpp107, dd
<qermit> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Wizard> dd if=plik.iso /dev/twój_pendrajw
<Wizard> oj
<Wizard> fakt ;)
<Dreadlish> dd if=plik.iso of=/dev/pierdajw
<Dreadlish> bs=1M jeszcze najlepiej
<Wizard> tak, of=
<Dreadlish> chociaż mini.iso zajmuje 20mb
<Wizard> no też można
<Wizard> naprawdę?
<Wizard> ale to będzie ciorać z internetu dużo paczek
<Wizard> na jedno mu wyjdzie
<Dreadlish> o to chodzi =.=
<qermit> z tego co pamiętam to się poprostu kopiowało obraz na pendrive
<Dreadlish> przynajmniej syfnego obrazu nie kopiuje
<jarekpp107> a czy mint posiada taki mini cd ?
<Dreadlish> grzyb ich tam wie
<Dreadlish> tu jest kanał ubuntu tak bajdełej
<Dreadlish> ;]
<qermit> a może to inna dystrybucja była
<jarekpp107> Hehe sorry za robie pseudo reklamy
<Dreadlish> nie o to chodzi
<Wizard> Dreadlish, :o
<Wizard> zapiszę w kominie
<Dreadlish> co zapiszesz
<jarekpp107> Nagrywam mini cd na pena zobaczymy ci z tego wyjdzie
<BlessJah> Wizard: pong
<panx> kurde,  rebiłem wg. poradnika Brother'a a skaner nadal nie działa... zlewa na maksa... xD =F
<Skrzyp> 1st
#ubuntu-pl 2012-03-16
<m477> ;]
<m477> nie spimy
<bastetmilo> nie spimy
<m477> no
<bastetmilo> idziemy do pracy :)
<m477> niestety
<bastetmilo> noo.
<bastetmilo> kawa, bułka z pasztetem i na busa...
<bastetmilo> jeszcze jakas literature by sie przydało wziąć
<m477> lepiej szklaneczka z wodką i tonikiem
<bastetmilo> czas na mnie
<AndroUser> Ktos wie moze jak naprawic gruba  . Poziomu grube resours  jakie sa komendy do tego ?
<m477> format c
<Wizard> AndroUser?
<Wizard> BlessJah, pong
<Wizard> ah, to wczoraj było
<Wizard> :D
<m477> widze ze pomoglem
<Wizard> jak zwykle ;)
<soee> good morning
<karoles> ;S
<karoles> Siema siema
<Wizard> cześć soee
<panx> witam
<Wizard> cześć panx
<Wizard> od kiedy masz ubuntu?
<panx> od 3 dni xD
<panx> a ty? :D
<panx> wtopa normalnie... skaner nie chce mi działać :(
<panx> z Plusteka działa, a z Brothera nie działa .... masakra... a jka potrzbuje używać tej kserokopiary :F
<panx> Wizard, DCP353-C takie drivery mi przypasował w automacie a mam DCP395C, ale drukowanie działą wzorowo - więc jest ok.
<panx> Zaś DCP353C na skaner weymaga brscan2 ,a dcp395c brscan3 ...
<panx> dodałem jeszcze ten kod z 2linijksmi do libsane, po restarcie xsane mówi mi że nie znalazł urządzenia ;(
<shpaq> mornin'
<Wizard> panx, ja ubuntu zainstalowałem około 2007 roku
<Wizard> wcześniej używałem innych linuksów
<Demorion> Bry
<Wizard> cześć Demorion
<Demorion> cześć Wizard w pracy jesteś ?
<Wizard> ta
<Demorion> Wizard: w takim razie miłej ;) bo ja mam wolne
<Wizard> :]
<Demorion> Wizard: u Ciebie tez tak cieplo?
<Wizard> nie bardzo :|
<Demorion> u mnie 7C
<Wizard> fakt, upały :|
<Demorion> aa dopiero 9
<Demorion> Wizard: ty w Polsce? czy gdzies za granica?
<Wizard> w Polsce
<Wizard> zagranica ssie
<Demorion> Ha bylem wczoraj w urzedzie pracy, to znalazlem dla siebie prace :D tylko ze na Malcie:D
<karoles> co bedziesz robil ; D?
<Demorion> kopał rowy:D a oferta dotyczyla programowania w java,html.php itd
<Wizard> Demorion, link
<Wizard> ostatnio szukałem pracy na Malcie
<Wizard> bo kobita chce w jakieś ciepłe miejsce się przeprowadzić
<Wizard> piszę w javie za piwko i chleb
<Wizard> ;]
<Demorion> To byl urzad pracy ;) na ogloszeniach
<Wizard> jebana biurokracja
<Wizard> dobra, wracam do rzeźby
<Demorion> Wizard: miłej
<panx> mam pytanie jakie paczki odpowiadają za wykrywanie urządzeń skanujących?
<panx> tak by xsane mogła sobie je po wykrywać
<Wizard> pojęcia nie mam
<Wizard> xsane chyba sam z siebie wykrywa
<Wizard> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo
<Wizard> ew. stronę xsane
<panx> poradnik nic nie daje... masakri
<panx> ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=145&t=156675&p=894255#p894255 < tu napisałem co robiłem i jak co i jak , może coś przeoczyłem , ale raczej nie
<bastetmilo> szybko, jak sie kopiuje zawartość jednego katalogu do drugiego w terminalu? Ale tak zeby mi wszystkie podkatalogi skopiowało?
<drathir> bry...
<Wizard> cześć bastetmilo
<Wizard> cp -r
<bastetmilo> czesc Wizard
<bastetmilo> cp -r <katalog zrodło> <katalog docelowy> ?
<Wizard> tak
<drathir> albo jesli graficznieh to z mc
<Wizard> możesz dać jeszcze -p, wtedy zachowuje uprawnienia użytkowników
<drathir> bastetmilo: dokladnie po spacji
<bastetmilo> no prawie mi wyszło
<drathir> prawie tan?
<drathir> htzn*
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> drathirowi też
<bastetmilo> no skopiowało mi cały katalog zamiast tylko zawartość :)
<drathir> po tym katalogu z ktorego kopiujesz po/*
<drathir> powinno wszystkie z wewnatrz bez katalogu
<Wizard> no właśnie nie
<Wizard> * nie łapie plików z . na początku
<Wizard> a cp -r .* * katalog zadziała
<Wizard> tylko zakrzyczy, że nie można skopiować . i ..
<drathir> Wizard: a to nie wiedzaialem ze nie rusza ukrytych
<drathir> choc musze przyznac nawet bezpieczny pomysl
<bastetmilo> nie mam ukrytych katalogów :)
<Wizard> no to już ci drathir powiedział
<panx>  buuu i nikt nic nie wie jak to naprawiiić :(
<panx> ludki , jak bym zainstalował 32drivery a nie 64bitowe drivery do skanera, to mogło by go zobaczeć?
<Wizard> wątpię
<panx> no jap... to czemu mi nie działa skaner?
<Wizard> my naprawdę nie wiemy
<panx> szkoda kurde ;F, może wina producenta?
<panx> albo wina 64bitowego systemu
<panx> może na 32 bitach lepiej by śmigało; F
<Wizard> a masz sterowniki od producenta?
<Wizard> czy jakieś z sane?
<panx> ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=145&t=156675&p=894255#p894255 <- tutaj wszystko opisałem
<panx> licze że na forum ktoś wpadnie na jakiś pomysł :P
<Wizard> aż zerknę
<Wizard> chociaż skaner mojego ojca praży pod ubuntu i pod fedorą bez niczego, więc jakoś niespecjalnie się znam na tym
<Wizard> samobójca z ciebie: sudo dpkg  -i  --force-all
<Wizard> *nigdy* nie używaj --force-cokolwiek, jak nie wiesz co robisz
<Wizard> NIGDY
<panx> Wizard, ale tak kazał Brother
<panx> bo ja mam x64, a sterowniku druku są tylko do na 32bity
<Wizard> btw, /etc/printcap nie ma nic do skanera, nie ma też za dużo do drukowania
<panx> tak by wywaliło błąd że zła architektura
<Wizard> chyba, że używasz lpd, a to by było dziwne
<panx> nie wiem , ja mam wszystko na USB podłączone.... lrp driver kazało instalować
<panx> kazali :p
<panx> w http://localhost:631/printers/ normalnie drukarka jest widoczna " PDF " i " DCP385C"
<Wizard> mhm, są w epoce kamienia chyba ;)
<panx> Połączenie:	usb://Brother/DCP-385C?serial=BROM8F500194
<Wizard> dobra tam, co mnie drukarka
<Wizard> co ma to wspólnego?
<panx> Sterownik:Brother DCP-385C CUPS v1.1 (color, 2-sided printing) . chociaż druka zasadniczo działa
<Wizard> hmm, ten trick z udev.rules mnie martwi
<Wizard> niby się id zgadza z tym, co lspci pokazał
<Wizard> nie mam pojęcia :)
<panx> no widzisz :), ja już naprawdę nie wiem, virtualboxa sciągne i wsadze 32bity Xubuntu
<Wizard> jak masz mało ramu, to ja bym 32 bity zainstalował od razu
<panx> i tam drivery zainstaluje i USB zamuntuje na VBOX
<Wizard> z resztą, mam dużo, a nie instaluję 64bit
<panx> jak tam zadziała to to krew mnie chyba zaleje
<Wizard> :(
<Wizard> zawsze zostaje google
<panx> goodle tez już nic nie wie , ja wszystkie informacje dot. lonuksa znalazłem w google
<panx> jak na 3 dniowego usera, to uważam że całkiem nie źle sobie radzę
<Wizard> no sądząc po grepach - brawo
<panx> teraz zamierzam ram dokupić , by mieć 4gb :P,;] kiedyś miałem 4gb ale 2 kaści mi padły i mam 256 tymczasowo xD
<Wizard> większość i tak wymięka po paru godzinach
<panx> mimo to 265mb ram a 64 śmiga :P
<panx> szybko się łąduje - expressem :P
<panx> 2-3 sec i moge się logować :)
<Wizard> no już nie pital
<m477> ;o
<Wizard> tak to się nie da :D
<panx> 3-5 sec max! od wybrania systemu z gruba :P może dlatego że jest świerzy
<m477> zeby system sie zaladowal szybko to musi byc szybki dysk i ram
<Wizard> to nie ma znaczenia, panx
<Wizard> m477, no właśnie
<Wizard> dysk przede wszystkim
<panx> 7200rpm mam :P
<Wizard> ale to linuksiane
<m477> nigg please
<Wizard> mierzyć ile wstaje, jak długo stoi, porównywać jądra
<panx> SATAII chyba :P
<panx> Linux panx 3.2.0-17-generic :P
<garnus> skoro o dyskach to : http://www.x-kom.pl/p/67897-dysk-twardy-2,5-sata-ocz-60gb-2,5-sata-ssd-agility-3.html
<garnus> moze ktos ma?
<panx> SSD ?
<panx> a czasem nie trzeba mieć płyty głównej 8gbit by wyciągnąć 500mb/s?
<m477> a co ma 8gbit do 500mb/s?
<m477> dyskow ssd nie oplaca sie kupowac
<panx> m477, dlaczego?
<m477> bo wychodzi drogo?
<panx> z tego co wiem nie posiadają talerzy :P
<m477> MB do złotówki
<panx> tzw elementów ruchomych ;p
<m477> *facepalm*
<panx> btw. co to te facepalm jest??? wszędzie, to widuje...
<m477> SSD - stolid state drive
<m477> solid*
<garnus> czemu nie oplaca?
<panx> a bo m477 tak powiedział xD
<garnus> ja tam filmow nie mam
<m477> napisalem ze wychodzi duzy stosunek ceny do pojemnosci
<garnus> mp3 tez nei
<garnus> to tak
<garnus> ale czy wydajnosciowo
<garnus> z tego co potrzebuje miec przy sobie to 20GB + system 10GB i wsio
<m477> wydajnosciowo wychodza najlepeij hybrydy
<panx> system 10????8gb wg mnie starczy
<m477> mozna system na fleszu zainstalowac?
<panx> dd?
<m477> co dd
<m477> tak
<Wizard> bc?
<m477> fdd
<m477> Wizard: nie smiej sie, zjarany jestem
<Wizard> spoko
<Wizard> ej, o mało co, a z tego bc? zrobiłaby się fajna tradycja ;P
<BlessJah> Wizard: cos wczoraj chciales?
<Wizard> na #fedora-social mają np bacon, gdzie indziej ziewanie
<Wizard> BlessJah, pm?
<m477> bc?
<BlessJah> jasne
<drathir> panx: co zepsules? ^^
<panx> drathir, nie ja, samo
<panx> drathir, http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=145&t=156675 <- obczaj , co do tematu to druk już działa...  :F
<panx> ściągam 32bityowy system, bo sądzę że to wina tego właśnie :P
<panx> a ty drathir co o tym myślisz?
<starter> cześć
<panx> cześć
<drathir> panx: jesli pod lpt to czasami w drukarkach przewaznie (ale czemu nie w skanerze tez) sa specjalne dekodery producenta bez tego nie rusz, chyba ze wiesz ze wczesniej dzialala bez problemu...
<drathir> ale jednak usb z tego co czytam...
<starter> czy ktoś wie może jak zmienić np porty przez który łączy się Centrum Oprogramowania Ubuntu?
<marcin28> cześć , wie ktoś może który pakiet w ubuntu odpowiada za taką treść w terminalu " program nie jest obecnie zainstalowany możesz go zainstalować wpisując".
<panx> tzn znam osobę z neta która ma taką samą drukarkę i siedzi na Fezoże czy jakoś tak 64bitowej i wszystko działa... wiec nie wiem :P zainstaluj 32 bity bo wirtualizowac nie moge bo mam za mało ramu, za tydzien dokupuje kości ;P
<panx> sądzę że to wina architektury :P, 64 bitów... i tyle w temacie.Nie którzy pisali w necie z Linuksy 64b są nie dopracowane i często robią problemu ja zaryzykowałem :P i jedyny problem do skaner
<Wizard> marcin28, dobre pytanie :D
<Wizard> ale łatwo możesz do tego dojść analizując /etc/profile
<drathir> garnus: ocz smigaja ladnie...
<panx> uhaaa! Torrent został ikończony ;]
<panx> ukończony, nagrywam i znikam
<drathir> m477: na sam system oplaca sie na dane nie bardzo...
<panx> btw. x24 dla systemu operacyjnego jest optymalne no nie ?
<panx> nagrywanie :P
<drathir>  tylko male ostrzezenie jak ktos sie przesiadzie na ssd to do hdd nie wroci...
<panx> jak to ?
<drathir> panx: swoja droga moim zdaniem troche zle zrobiles ze pobrales stery producenta ja najpierw bym sprobowal na tym co wbudowane w system...
<garnus> @drathir: a jakies problemy z znikajacymi plikami?
<panx> Drathir te co są wbudoqwane w systemie nie wykrywyją drukarki ani skanera
<panx> jest tylko do Brother DCO 128,a potem MDF czy jakoś tak 7xxx
<panx> DCP*
<panx> i żadne nie pasują, więc trza było dogrywać
<panx> to ja znikam instalować 32bity
<m477> drathir: no ale nic ci nie bedzie szybciej dzialac jak bedziesz mial system na ssd a dane na zwyklym, bo to dane bede ladowane przy pracy
<drathir> bootowalna najlepiej max 6-8x
<drathir> dvd*
<drathir> garnus: zadnych ubytkow bledow jeszcze nie spotkalem...
<drathir> jesli nie wykrywa drukarki anie skanera zawsze pierwsze co generic potem zblizony model...
<drathir> m477: dane czyli magazyn ogladanie filmu z hdd duzej roznicy nie robi jak pobierasz cos to pierwsze na ssd potem przenosisz do magazynu
<drathir> na ssd trzymasz programy najczesciej uzywane i tez tam instalujesz...
<drathir> ogolnie system smiga bardzo szybko restart to sie zastanawiasz czy juz zrobil  bo  tak szybko wystarczy ze wzrok odwrocisz na chwile ;p
<m477> masz tak>?
<drathir> nom... na kompie z ssd tak jest...
<bastetmilo> ale praca jest męcząca...
<Wizard> bastetmilo, no nie?
<suitch> czesc Wizard
<Wizard> cześć suitch
<Ozil> bastetmilo: ping
<Wizard> kopę lat!
<bastetmilo> pong Ozil
<Ozil> bastetmilo: wysłąlem ci na skype
<Ozil> tylko galerii jeszcze nie ma
<bastetmilo> Wizard: masakra, i na dodatek ktoś nade mną stoi i mnie kontroluje. :)
<bastetmilo> Ozil: to ja na skype zajrze dopiero po 18.00
<Ozil> a ty już w domu nie pracujesz ?
<bastetmilo> Ozil: nope :)
<Ozil> a to czemu ?
<Wizard> :D
<bastetmilo> Ozil: bo własnie dlatego, że ktoś stoi nade mną i kontroluje moje poczynania oraz płaci mi raz w miesiącu.
<Ozil> no też tak może być
<Wizard> lül
<Ozil> a jaka to praca ?
<bastetmilo> BTW jakby co to szukamy nowego grafika do nas :)
<bastetmilo> Ozil: robie to samo co w domu :)
 * Wizard wyciąga pochodnię
<Wizard> jakby tu jakiś grafik się kręcił, to go od razu na stos .put()!
<Ozil> no to nie najgorzej
<m477> czy jakis edytor teksty ma taka umiejetnosc ze moze skompilowac plik, nie zapisujac go recznie osobiscie?
<Ozil> ja mogę tego człowieka polecić tu jest jego portfolio
<Ozil> http://portfolio.radek-biernat.pl/
<Ozil> grafiki programista w jednym
<m477> :D
<bastetmilo> Ozil: a jest z Wrocławia?
<Ozil> nie łudż
<Ozil> ale on chętny do przeprowadzek
<Ozil> lub też chętnie przyjmie prace na zlecenie
<Ozil> odległościową pracę
<m477> co to jest  ' łudż'
<Ozil> Łudź
<m477> co to
<Ozil> tam gdzie mieszka wizard magic
<m477> zabawne
<bastetmilo> Ozil: jak sie chce przeprowadzic do wrocka to tu masz oferte http://www.infopraca.pl/praca/grafik-webdesigner/wroclaw/7106672
<Ozil> przekażę
<suitch> macie spamerow?
<Ozil> bastetmilo: puściłem ci na priv
<bastetmilo> Ozil: tak już patrzeę
<Ozil> ładnie wyedytowałem ?
<bastetmilo> Ozil: nie jest źle :)
<Ozil> no to dobrze
<bastetmilo> kurde. Nie zabrałam obiadu do pracy.
<Ozil> chińczyk turek ?
<bastetmilo> mam po drugiej stronie ulicy galerie handlową i McD
<Ozil> po fastfudach dupa rośnie
<Ozil> ja omijam to szerokim łukiem dbam o linie
<panx> siema ;) już po instalacji ;]
<panx> mam pytanie który sterownik instalować NVIDII - current czy current-updates
<Ozil> curent-update
<panx> Oki, bo po instlalacji domyślnie mam już zainstalowane curent
<panx> [Rekomendowany].
<Wizard> panx, ten, który działa
<panx> czyli nie musze instalować tego current-updates?
<panx> post-relese :P
<panx> lpadmin: Nieznane to źle?
<kapzp> witam
<kapzp> moglby ktos wpisac kilka polskich znaczkow? chcialbym zobaczyc cze bedzie je poprawnie wyswietlac
<panx> vaiola!
<panx> jednek! 32bity i skan i druk działa!
<Wizard> mówiłem?
<Wizard> jeszcze ci mniej ramy żre
<panx> hihi! ;)
<panx> al teraz zrobie spustoszenie w centrum oprogramowanie ;D
<BlessJah> `utf
<BlessJah> hm...
<kapzp> widze polskie znaczki ale ich nie moge wpisywac, ale tak ma byc bo mam klawiature de
<panx> ł ę ó ą ś ż ź ć ń , skopiuj sobie
<Skrzyp> kapzp: na Amidze trollowałeś i Cię olali, to sobie teraz tu poszedłeś, e?
<kapzp> Skrzyp: a ty jestes amigowcem?
<Skrzyp> Nie, kuwa, rolnikiem.
<kapzp> ł ę ó ą ś ż ź ć ń
<BlessJah> jakas nowa subkultura?
<Skrzyp> Popatrz sobie na listę userów na #[pe pe a]
<kapzp> amigowca wal z gumowca!
<kapzp> pare lat juz ma ta subkultura
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: DaZ jest
<m477> dlaczego w sesji ssh nie moge okien otworzyc? :
<m477> X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication.
<m477> Error: Can't open display: localhost:10.0
<m477> ktos port zablokowal?
<Wizard> -X
<m477> mam i -X i -XY
<m477> probowalem
<m477> i nic
<TheNumb> Musisz wyeksportować $DISPLAY ;d
<TheNumb> na szelu
<m477> wot
<Wizard> to na kompie twoim xhost +
<Wizard> nic nie musisz, TheNumb
<TheNumb> Wizard: ja tak robiłem i działało ;-)
<Wizard> DISPLAY to makowcy muszą ustawiać
<TheNumb> Wizard: wal się ;-)
<m477> jak sprawdzic czy port nie jest zablokowany
<Wizard> m477, nie jest
<Wizard> mówię, xhost +
<m477> czyli co?
<Wizard> czyli, kurwa, terminal
<Wizard> :|
<m477> co terminal
<Wizard> gówno
<m477> gowno
<Wizard> polecenie takie jest, xhost
<m477> xhost
<m477> nie to okno :|
<m477> no nie dziala
<Wizard> + jeszcze, czytać nie umiesz?
<BlessJah> Wizard: język
<m477> tez nie dziala
<TheNumb> BlessJah: nos
<Wizard> BlessJah, bo mnie wkurza :(
<panx> trolling to tu na porządku dziennym?
<Wizard> panx, niestety
<TheNumb> panx: a co innego można robić na #ubuntu-pl? :<
<Wizard> ale sam się już banował nie będę
<m477> Wizard: nie dziala
<Wizard> m477, to nie wiem
<TheNumb> Wizard: /mode +o TheNumb
<TheNumb> Wizard: zrobię to za Ciebie ;-)
<BlessJah> Wizard: skoro siedzisz z małpą, to musisz nad sobą panować
<m477> Wizard: tak w cazlym akademiku jest nawet z windy przez puty
<m477> to sie dzieje
<kapzp> m477 sprawdz czy masz ustawiona zmienna display 'echo $DISPLAY'
<TheNumb> m477: do putty musisz doinstalować jakiś soft na windowsa ;x
<m477> nie
<TheNumb> tak
<Wizard> no jak nie
<Wizard> weź, gadaj z takim
<TheNumb> http://sourceforge.net/projects/xming/
<TheNumb> tego potrzebujesz
<BlessJah> m477: putty bez serwera X11 nie umie
<m477> co to
<Wizard> TheNumb, na makosie przynajmniej działa bez instalacji jakichś gówien, zwracam honor ;)
<TheNumb> m477: Xy na windowsa.
<TheNumb> Wizard: działa, działa. Mam dokładnie to samo openssh co linuks i unixy ;-)
<TheNumb> m477: zainstaluj, skonfiguruj, odpal i działaj.
<m477> TheNumb: ja nie mam windowsa
<TheNumb> m477: no to kutwa wysłów się.
<TheNumb> Raz piszesz o windowsie a raz nie.
<m477> mowie ze z windy u kogos innego tez probowalem
<TheNumb> m477: echo $DISPLAY
<m477> localhost:10.0
<TheNumb> m477: a masz ustawiony forwarding w sshd?
<TheNumb> Takie zasadnicze pytanie.
<m477> nic nie ustawailem, do tej pory dzialalo
<TheNumb> Może była aktualizacja i usunęli w sshd_config
<m477> to co mam zrobic
<TheNumb> zobacz czy masz w sshd_config ustawione X11Forwarding na yes
<TheNumb> m477: przy łączeniu do serwera dorzuć jeszcze argument -v
<TheNumb> będzie wyrzucał więcej informacji.
<m477> TheNumb: a gdzie to jest? w ./ssh nie ma
<TheNumb> m477: to są ustawienia serwera
<m477> a wiec?
<TheNumb> w debianie /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<TheNumb> W innym distro... użyj find.
<m477> X11Forwarding yes
<TheNumb> Mhm
<kapzp> sproboj sie najpierw polaczyc a dopiero potem uruchom xterm
<m477> genialne
<m477> nie
<TheNumb> m477: trudno, nie obejrzysz pr0n na zdalnym serwerze :<
<m477> pr0n
<m477> do pracy potrzebuje
<m477> a jak to nie dziala to VNC tez nie zadziala?
<TheNumb> powinno zadziałać ;-)
<TheNumb> vnc nawet szybciej się stawia
<m477> no vnc jest szybsze od ssg
<m477> ssh*
<kapzp> w ubuntu pomagalo doinstalowanie xauth
<bastetmilo> uh, poległam przy instalacji Wunderlist :(
<jarekkpp107> witam
<jarekkpp107> mam pytanie czy dystrybucji  Xubuntu  te¿ bed¹ problemy z karta Nvidia
<jarekkpp107> wczoraj próbowa³em zainstalowaæ przez mini cd ubunu 11 i nie uda³o siê
<jarekkpp107> krzaczki
<m477> co to za znaki
<Dreadlish> jak masz karte zrąbaną to będą krzaki
<Dreadlish> bo linuksowy driver od nvidii jest dobry
<jarekkpp107> znaczy to ¿adne krzaki poprostu b³¹d grafiki wyskakuje ,  nic nie mówi¹ce poprzecinane obrazki  na windowsie chodzi karta  i na ubuntu 10.04 te¿
<jarekkpp107> mam  nvidie  gt240
<Dreadlish> na gównianną grafikę ci nie poradze :/
<m477> ;]
<m477> ta
<jarekkpp107> a jak myœlisz xubuntu odpali  czy  wszystkie nowe distro oparte na ubuntu maj¹ ten problem
<Dreadlish> wszystkie distro będą miały ten problem tak btw.
<drathir> nvidia dobrze smiga przeciez przy live i instalacji...
<jarekkpp107> w³aœnie nie œmiga
<jarekkpp107> mi przynajmiej
<drathir> rzadko kiedy po sciagnieciu rekomendowanych mi sie nie zdarzylo jeszcze...
<m477> kurwa popraw te kodowanie
<m477> to
<jarekkpp107> jak do chodzi do momentu w którym powin¹ uruchomiæ siê live  , obraz siê zacina no i krzaczki w postaci  zaciêtego obrazu albo obrazu z poprzedniego uruchomienia komputera
<Dreadlish> drathir: tobie nie - ale on ma poprostu zwaloną grafikę
<Dreadlish> jarekkpp107: to ci sie vesa odpala
<Dreadlish> poprostu
<jarekkpp107> vesa   no i co z tym zrobiæ
<drathir> jarekkpp107: pod konsole tez dostac sie nie mozesz?
<jarekkpp107> jak mam menu instalacji i przejdê do tryby tekstowego wduszaj¹c esc  to instalacja to wszystko gra do momentu odpalenia live
<jarekkpp107> zainstalowa³em z mini cd z trybu tekstowego
<drathir> Dreadlish: mnie dziwi jak moze obraz z poprzedniego uruchomienia wyswietlac?
<jarekkpp107> hehe no taki pomalowany krzaczkami  i jakieœ okienko z poprzedniej sesji jest  :P
<drathir> jarekkpp107: jak odpalisz live alt ctrl i F1
<drathir> zobacz czy Ci przejdzie
<Dreadlish> drathir: vesa nie czyści framebuffera
<Dreadlish> dopiero jak nowy wrzucasz to sie czyści
<Dreadlish> więc przez chwile wyświetla stary framebuffer
<Dreadlish> AMN
<jarekkpp107> i wtedy mam instatalacjê w trybie tekstowym tak
<drathir>  Dreadlish a to takie buty dzieki za wytlumaczenie...
<jarekkpp107> no dobra ale przy uruchomieniu systemu pewnie i tak siê skrzaczy by nie bedzie sterów do karty
<drathir> jarekkpp107: wtedy konsola powinna Ci sie pokazac
<jarekkpp107> drathir a co z sa vesa  co mam zrobiæ
<Dreadlish> jarekkpp107: zmienić grafikę
<jarekkpp107> nie wchodzi w gre brak  œrodków :)
<drathir> i mozna sprawdzac i sie bawic z zaladowaniem innych sterow choc dziwne bo vesa chyba na kazdym powinna pojsc...
<drathir> jarekkpp107: jak bedzie system stery zaciagnac mozna z neta...
<jarekkpp107> a  mo¿na za³adowaæ inne stery w procesie instalacji ju¿ , czy dopiero po zainstalowaniu systemu
<Dreadlish> wtedy xorg i tak będzie używał vesy
<jarekkpp107> a no tak , jeszcze zrobi³em taki myk wczoraj wieczorem ¿e ustawi³em Ÿle klawiaturê he   ,  i tryb konsoli mi za du¿o nie pomo¿e muszê system i tak reinstalowaæ
<drathir> nie wiem ale mozesz sprobowac live na pendraku i tam mozesz probowac modyfikacje robic tam zapamieta...
<jarekkpp107> a mo¿na w³asne distro zrobiæ i czy mo¿na tam ju¿  swoje stery  wgraæ , by³a aplikacja  do tworzenia w³asnego distro
<drathir> jarekkpp107: ale tak jak Dreadlish mowi cos nie halo z karta...
<jarekkpp107> czemu nie chalo jak œmiga na starym ubuntu bez zarzutu i  na windowsie te¿
<jarekkpp107> halo *
<Dreadlish> bo tak
<panx> jarekkpp107, krzaczysz
<jarekkpp107> ja ?
<jarekkpp107> co kodowanie nie tak ?
<panx> yhym
<drathir> w nowych sterach a nie wiem czy vesa tak czesto aktualizuja nie powinno byc problemow z nie tak stara karta...
<jarekkpp107> a czy podczas instalacji jest inna opcja  ni¿ vesa ?
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> xorg ma wszystkie drivery
<Dreadlish> jak nie może znaleść albo nie działa to fallbackuje do vesy
<Dreadlish> jak vesy nie odpali "something went wrong" i pa
<jarekkpp107> hmm to na jakiego linuxa polecacie sie prze¿uciæ
<drathir> Dreadlish: albo recznie xorga nvidii zamiast vesy... moze poprostu karcie cos odbilo i nie wie ktora wybrac...
<jarekkpp107> skoro z ubuntu takie problemy sa
<drathir> jarekkpp107: jakie problemy?
<jarekkpp107> no znaczy z t¹ moj¹ instalacjê i nieszczêsn¹ kart¹
<jarekkpp107> nowy mint tez nie pójdzie
<Dreadlish> krzaczysz
<drathir> odpal 10.04 i sprawdz jakie pod live zaladowalo
<jarekkpp107> sorry z widy piszê i nie wiem jak tu sie kodowanie zmienia
<jarekkpp107> a z innymi dystrybujcami te¿ moga byc takie porblemy ?
<drathir> wtedy bedziesz mial odniesienie co probowac zaladowac... ewentualnie siedzialbym na 10.04 max 11.04...
<Dreadlish> sprawdź
<Dreadlish> wtedy sie najlepiej dowiesz
<karoles> Montował ktoś kiedyś router na dachu?
<drathir> karoles: tzn?
<drathir> w jakim sensie na dachu hrhr
<Dreadlish> bierzesz wkrętarkę
<Dreadlish> albo młotek
<Dreadlish> bierzesz wkręty
<Dreadlish> albo pare gwoździ
<Dreadlish> i montujesz gdzie ci sie podoba
<karoles> drathir: tzn, mam antene przy kominie, chce umiescic tam TP-LInka z antenka, ale jednocześnie zabezpieczyć go przed wilgocią/deszczem. Chce mieć sieć w ogrodzie.
<drathir> tplinka 501g proponuje
<Dreadlish> eh
<Dreadlish> duży ten tp-link?
<karoles> WR543G mam.
<drathir> karoles: pociagnij kabel od anteny na poddasze
<Dreadlish> drathir: strata sygnału
<drathir> karoles: szkoda tego troche
<drathir> tez taki mam ;p
<karoles> Czemu szkoda?
<Dreadlish> drathir: wrzucasz do puszki jakiejś
<Dreadlish> zabezpieczasz styropianem
<drathir> 501g lepszy na warunki cieskie moim zdaniem...
<Dreadlish> i wrzucasz do woreczka foliowego
<Dreadlish> robisz dwie dziurki na dole na to, żeby wilgoć skapała
<Dreadlish> ???
<Dreadlish> profit!
<drathir> Dreadlish: ja na strychu bez w kartonie sobie lezy hrhr
<Dreadlish> na strychu
<Dreadlish> a nie na dachu
<Dreadlish> to jest mała różnica
<karoles> drathir: w ogole WR543G ma duzy zasieg?
<Dreadlish> ma tak duży zasięg na ile mu txpower ustawisz
<Dreadlish> ;D
<karoles> bo jeszcze nie mialem okazji przejsc sie po podworku i sprawdzic
<Dreadlish> jak nie jest to kilometr to wystarczy
<drathir> Dreadlish: mowie zebuy pociagnal antenowym na poddasze kablem...
<Dreadlish> drathir: strata sygnału
<Dreadlish> i z resztą kasy
<drathir> Dreadlish: wystardza takie biale plastikowe puszki hermentyczne
<karoles> Dreadlish: i tak mam az za natto antenowego.
<karoles> ciagnie mi sie Komin -> Strych -> 1sze pietro.
<drathir> Dreadlish: na 1 czy 2 nie straci duzo
<drathir> karoles: zalezy jaka antenka
<drathir> ja przez sciany ceglane na dworze lapie wokol zasieg nie wiem jak z betonem by bylo
<karoles> Wlasnie w altanie jestem
<karoles> 3/4 kreski
<drathir> Dreadlish: 1 -2 metry kabla od anteny nie jest duzo a na poddasze pociagnie... poza tym 501g ciagnie po poe
<karoles> Hmm
<karoles> Przestawie Router do ojca pokoju.
<drathir> karoles: robisz jak najmniej kabla antenowego zebys do domu wszedl tylko a z domu lecisz skretka ile wlezie...
<karoles> To na poddasze
<Dreadlish> a.
<Dreadlish> drathir: dobra, nie zrozumiałem ciebie
<Dreadlish> mów od razu, że na poddasze skrętką, dalej koncentrykiem ;D
<karoles> drathir: No tak, tlyko na poddaszu nie mam prundu
<drathir> skretka o ile dobrze pamietam chyba z 70metrow bez wzmocnienia
<Dreadlish> skrętka może nawet 200m
<karoles> drathir: 100
<Dreadlish> karoles: PoE
<Dreadlish> znasz taki wynalazek?
<karoles> tag. mam PoE.
<karoles> w ogole WR543G ma PoE ?
<panx> dobra... trzeba posprzątać dysk bo home zajete ma 143gb / 850gb ;P
<Dreadlish> na allegro za pare zł można kupić pare takich klocków do poe
<Wizard> "walczą o małą kryształową kurę"
<drathir> Dreadlish: tak koncentryk zeby tylko antena na dach wyszka a na poddaszu nawet na drabinie gdzies wysoko mozna jesli wysoki dach...
<Wizard> powiedział p. Rudziński
<drathir> karoles: niestety nie ma
<karoles> Dreadlish: Wlasnie, chcialem te PoE umeiscic na poddaszu ale tam nie mam prądu
<drathir> 501g ma poe
<karoles> drathir: nie mam pieneidzy teraz :/
<karoles> ale jak lapie mi wszedzie sygnal to sie nie bede kłopotał
<drathir> karoles: niecale 50zl powinienes znalezc u3d polecam na allegro
<Dreadlish> kurde mać
<Dreadlish> robiąc tak jak drathir mówi
<Dreadlish> dociągasz skrętką na poddasze
<Dreadlish> stamtąd skąd ciągniesz skrętkę bierzesz sobie też PoE
<drathir> karoles: on jest silny lepiej kup dookolna z 12dbi
<Dreadlish> na poddaszu wrzucasz drugie urządzenie
<Dreadlish> rozumiesz mnie?
<karoles> tak
<drathir> Dreadlish: zawsze bez poe sa przejsciowki ze z kabla wyciagaja na dc osobnym kabelkiem
<karoles> Dobra
<Dreadlish> a poe to co?
<karoles> ale sygnal mi lapie gdzie ma lapac
<karoles> wiec SOLVED
<Dreadlish> poprostu masz fast ethernet
<Dreadlish> i po nieużytych żyłach leci sobie prąd
<drathir> Dreadlish: poe bierze z gniazda eth
<Dreadlish> prócz tego, że ethernet nie podaje żadnego zasilania
<drathir> Dreadlish: routery z wbudowanym poe biora bezposrednio z etch tylko na koncu potrzebujesz rozgaleznik dwa eth plus zasilanie... routery bez poe potrzebuja dwoch takich przejsciowek i przy ap podlaczasz pod eth i pod zasilanie przejsciowka, a nie tylko pod samo eth...
<drathir> eth*
<Dreadlish> no właśnie
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> mówie, żeby poprostu zrobić tak jak poe
<Dreadlish> tylko z dwoma rozgałęźnikami
<Wizard> o_O
<drathir> dlatego 501g ma wbudowane poe a 543g nie... co nie zmienia faktu ze do kazdego g mozna zrobic z uzyciem przejsciowek po obu stronach, nie wiem czy z N jak router 1g jest to chyba nie da rady poe oocuagnac nie pamietam ile wykorzystuje kabelkow...
<jarekppp107> Witam mam pytanie musze zmodyfikowac nieco sciezki w grubie instalatora . Bo tu w sciezkach jest cdrom   w linux sciezka pendriva to mnt/media  ?
<panx> dziwna sprawa..... szybkośc kopiowania na linux wynosi 55-60mb/s w Midnajt Komander,a w Total Commander na Windows 2k 8-11mb/s ... xD od czego to zależy.. ?
<drathir> jarekppp107: a instalator czasem sam nie przydziela sciezek?
<drathir> panx: win podobno swiruje i po swojemu windowsowemu pokazuje predkosci ale czy to prawda nie wiem tak gdzies slyszalem...
<panx> czasami szybkośc kopiowania to 3m/s ...a tu znacznie szybciej przeżuca dane
<jarekppp107> Tu sciezka wyglada tak /casper/vmlinix file(rowna sie)/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed  ii tak dalej  czyli dalej chce z cdromu brac
<panx> teraz zauwarzyłem :P
<drathir> panx: a jako rozwiazanie radze stery do chipsetu zaktualizowac w win
<jarekppp107> Bo jak klikam jakom kolwiek opcje to nie chula
<jarekppp107> Jaka sciezke zamias cdrom wpisac
<Dreadlish> panx: przy umount sobie nadrabia
<panx> drathir, moj Windows 2000 już jest nie wspierany.... stare stery mam na nin , nowe wymagaja Windows Xp minumum
<panx> stąd przejście na Linux
<drathir> panx: mi jedynie co na lapku pod linuxem potrafilo sie kopiowanie na ntfs zapychac ale to przy duzych plikach 5gb tylko
<Wizard> 3 metry na sekundę? :D
<jarekppp107> Drathir  co powiesz o tym
<drathir> Wizard: schodzilo czasem nawet do kilogramow na sekunde hrhr
<drathir> jarekppp107: nie za bardzo potrafie sobie zobrazowac w jakiej sytuacji ten blad sie pojawia...
<jarekppp107> Wyzej podalem sciezke to jest jedna z opcji isnstalacji jest start live instaluj itp
<jarekppp107> No jak wybieram opcje to nic sie nie dzieje
<drathir> a przez co Ty to instalujesz?
<jarekppp107> Przez pendriva
<drathir> pierwszy raz widze zeby o takie rzeczy pytalo...
<drathir> unetbootin czy jak on ma uzyj
<jarekppp107> Buuu zw
<drathir> a najlepiej przez tworzenie dysku startowego z ubu...
<Wizard> jarekppp107, coś jesteś problemami dziwnymi dotknięty
<drathir> ktos sie orientuje czy ubu wspiera amd qool and quiet?
<drathir> pod win to amd stery ma a pod linuxa nie widzialem...
<drathir> bo to nie do konca jest chyba skalowanie ktore dziala...
<jarekppp107> Ha przez ubnetbooting  instalka sie nie bootkuje
<jarekppp107> Bootuje :)
<jarekppp107> Pech czy zle licho
<drathir> jarekppp107: lol
<drathir> juz nie raz tworzylem i nie tylko ubu
<drathir> napewno nie masz uszkodzonego obrazu?
<jarekppp107> Nie scigalem go za  za kazdym razem nowego
<jarekppp107> Za 3 razem odpalilo
<jarekppp107> No i sie zacielo :) jak milo
<TheNumb> Sprawdza się sumy md5 a nie ściąga dwadzieścia razy ;-)
<jarekppp107> Mam pytabnko czy warto robic oddzielna partycje dla gruba ?
<panx> mam pytanko czy na linuksa jest jakiś program do wypalania lightscribe'ów na Ubuntu?
<drathir> jarekppp107: stacjonarka?
<jarekppp107> Tak
<drathir> podkrecales?
<drathir> ramy zwlaszcza
<jarekppp107> Nie
<drathir> jarekppp107: jesli chcesz szyfrowac to warto dla boota osobna
<jarekppp107> Aczemu o to pytasz
<jarekppp107> Nie no nie mam tam tajnych danych :)
<drathir> jarekppp107: bo takie dziwne wrazenie mam te Twoje bledy wszystkie...
<jarekppp107> Bo ja i moj komputer tworzymy odrebne reguly
<drathir> jak zainstalujesz przelec memtestem na wszelki wypadek...
<jarekppp107> Poprostu program wczesniej zle iso nagral na pena teraz sie zacina ale idzie
<jarekppp107> No ale to po reanimacji zestawu
<drathir> jarekppp107: najprosciej i najpewniej przez ubuntowy nagrac tak ubu przewaznie nagrywam
<jarekppp107> Co najciekawsze jak podlaczylem pena z ubuntu pod winde to mi rootkity i trojany wyskoczyly :)
<drathir> menu system i tam mensger dysku uruchomieniowego czy jakos tak
<jarekppp107> Sasiad to mnie prawie nozem zadzgal :)
<drathir> za co?
<jarekppp107> Bo wyskoczylo info z kasperkiego ze trojan jest i rootkit
<jarekppp107> Ale to chyba pliki gruba tak zadzialaly bo ten autorun.ini jest
<drathir> to przedzej winda zainfekowana i przy podlaczeniu  chce na pena smieci dawac
<jarekppp107> Hmm ale to by wyskoczylo ze autorun.ini jest zainfekowany ?
<drathir> przewaznie takie startowe wirusy probuja wrzucic na wymienne dyski
<drathir> ze jak wlozysz zainfekuje inny komp odrazu...
<jarekppp107> Mam pytanie partycjonuje dysk i chcem aby grub byl na dysku a nie na panie jak udalo mi sie zrobic ostatni . Co mam zrobic  flage rozruchowa na partycjach dysku zalozyc czy partycje gruba
<drathir> tworzysz dwie partycje / i /home np nic wiecej nie ruszasz oprocz systemu plikow ext4 z indeksowaniem
<drathir> ale Ty chcesz instalowac na penie?
<drathir> cos za bardzo krecisz powiem Ci hrhr
<jarekppp107> Niee ale ostatnio mi gruba na penie wywalio
<drathir> podczas uruczamiania kompa esc lub od F8 do F10 ktorys boot menu wlaczy wybierasz pendraka i tyle
<drathir> tam nie ma gruba...
<drathir> on ma swoj startowy tylko jakis skrypt
<jarekppp107> Hmm no ta tylko tak robilem i mi wyskoczyl blad gruba i grube resorse czy jakos tak
<drathir> ech to musiales zainstakowac czy cos dziwnego zrobic...
<drathir> zainstalowac*
<jarekppp107> A co to sa te flagi rozruchowe
<jarekppp107> U mnie pendrive widnieje jako sda  moze dlatego tam sie grub pcha
<panx> wie ktoś jakimi danymi się zalogować do EHCP?
<karoles> Czemu mi gwiazdkuje cale traceroute ;/?
<DaZ> bo masz kiepski internet >:
<DaZ> potrzebujesz hakerski
<panx> aa nie ważne xD
<karoles> DaZ: dzieki za rade, ; D
<DaZ> yw.
<karoles> Ustaw hasło na router, zapomnij jakie ustawiłeś...
<DaZ> zdarza sie
<drathir> karoles: uzyj mtr-a
<foreste> czesc
<karoles> cz
<drathir> witaj...
<drathir> ktos wie dlaczego za pomoca apt-get upgrade sa wstrzymane pakiety a jakbym instalnal spod managera aktualizacji poszlyby?
<drathir> to jakis bug czy zabezpieczenie?
<Wizard> kojarzy ktoś gdzie w /proc lub /sys znajdę plik ze stanem baterii laptopa?
<mati75> czekaj
<mati75> zobacze bo ostatnio szukałem
<mati75> /proc/acpi/battery
<drathir> moge komus spamnac jesli ktos jest zainteresowany...
<Wizard> no właśnie, mati75, nie ma tego tutaj u mnie
<mati75> mati75@laptop ~ $ cd /proc/acpi/battery/
<mati75> mati75@laptop battery $ ls
<mati75> C23D
<Wizard> jest za to /sys/class/power_supply/
<drathir> u mnie puste
<Wizard> u mnie pełne
<drathir> pierwsza opcja
<Wizard> no cóż, czyli wmlaptop nie da się skompilować
<Wizard> :(
<Wizard> dockapps.org i poszukam innego
<jarekpp107> witam to znowu ja wasz ulubiony użytkownik :) zainstalowalem
<jarekpp107> xubuntu 10.04
<bastetmilo> ?
<jarekpp107> i mam problem z  grubem
<jarekpp107> bo zainstalował mi się na pendrive a nie na dysku he :)
<jarekpp107> i muszę zobootować  pena  aby odpalić  gruba
<jarekpp107> trochę głupie he
<jarekpp107> cześć bastetmilo
<Wizard> jarekpp107, :D
<Wizard> cześć
<Wizard> ważne, że ci się udało zainstalować
<Wizard> i widzę, że wybrałeś lts nawet :)
<jarekpp107> :)
<Wizard> mądra decyzja
<jarekpp107> ale mam problem z tym grubem
<jarekpp107> jak go zedytować
<Wizard> przy instalacji można wybrać dysk ;)
<jarekpp107> bo jak bootuje z dysku to wyskakuje grube resurse
<Wizard> tylko czy to jest grub1, czy grub2?
<jarekpp107> a z pena botuje normalnie
<Wizard> grub1 pewnie
<jarekpp107> hmm
<Wizard> masz plik /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<jarekpp107> można to nagrać na nowa na ten dysk
<jarekpp107> nie
<jarekpp107> czyli to jest grub 1 tak
<bastetmilo> cześć jarekpp107 :)
<jarekpp107> jak leci bastetmilo  , dawno nie wchodziłem na irc
<bastetmilo> jarekpp107: a dobrze, dziekuje za zainteresowanie. A co u Ciebie?
<jarekpp107> bastetmilo, za miesiąc koniec szkoły co bardzo mnie cieszy a tak to po staremu
<jarekpp107> Wizard, jesteś ?
<BlessJah> jarekpp107: wejdxź w synaptica i znajdxź tam gruba (tego zainstalowanego)
<BlessJah> i zreinstaluj go - powinno spytacć o to na ktoórym dysku
<Quintasan> jest tu jakiś mistrz regexpa?
<jarekpp107> mam gruba i brub-pc
<BlessJah> ten ktory juz jest zainstalowany
<Voldenet> Quintasan: jest
<jarekpp107> znacz reinstalował się ale nie pytał o nic
<BlessJah> Quintasan: don't ask to ask,, znasz to?
<Voldenet> dokładnie
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Znam, ale jak nie ma mistrzów regexpa teraz to tak średnio mi to się przyda
<Voldenet> ZADAJ pytanie
<Quintasan> więc mam DUŻO linijek poformatowanych tak
<panx> EHCP nie jest fajne.... :P
<Quintasan> coścoscoścososcosocsoo[enter]
<Quintasan> znowucos[enter]
<Quintasan> i tak bóg wie ile razy
<Voldenet> and
<Quintasan> teraz każdą linijkę chcę zamknąć w tagu <p>
<BlessJah> sed -e 's/^/<p>/' -e 's/$/<\/p>/'
<Voldenet> s/^(.*)$/<p>$1<\/p>/;
<Voldenet> zależy od języka mocno
<Quintasan> to jest
<Voldenet> moje to wersja perlowa
<Quintasan> shrug
<Quintasan> zaraz sprawdzę
<Quintasan> gdzie to putty
<BlessJah> while read line; do echo "<p> $line </p>"
<BlessJah> done
<Voldenet> BlessJah: lol
<Voldenet> nie wpadłem na to
<Voldenet> i btw, co to ma z regexpami wspólnego?
<BlessJah> bo myslisz schematycznie, odpowiedzia na pytanie o regex nie musi byc regex
<Voldenet> ^ no właśnie
<Voldenet> ale chciał regexpa
<BlessJah> dlatego pierwsza odpowiedzia byl regexp
<Quintasan> ożesz kur, oszczędzacie mi kilka godzin klepania
<Voldenet> kilka
<Voldenet> godzin
<Voldenet> lol
<Quintasan> wdzięcznym
<BlessJah> Quintasan: stawka godzinowa w polsce to ile teraz?
<Quintasan> a żebym to ja wiedzia
<Voldenet> 10 około
<BlessJah> za zaoszczedzony czas mozesz po piwe postawic
<BlessJah> piwie
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: Ty sugerujesz piwo?
<panx> susuwam apache2 i nie zauwarzyłem że cały system mi wyrzynba... jap....
<panx> wyżyna...
<BlessJah> magia ubuntu
<panx> co ma apache2  z xubuntu-desktop związane?
<Skrzyp> panx: so, choose serious distro
<panx> ew z javą? i libreofficem nie mówiąc o xine?
<BlessJah> jarekpp107: o instalacji gruba napisano w internetach wiele slow
<Skrzyp> Tyle co Atari z traktorem.
<BlessJah> panx: lancuch jakis musi byc
<BlessJah> panx: co odkladnie usuwasz?
<jarekpp107> BlessJah, dzięku wielkie za  to że mi podpowiedziałeś że to można z synapticka  reinstalować
<jarekpp107> zainstalowałem gruba 2 i  śmiga wielkie dzieki piwko  ci się należy
<BlessJah> grub2 est brzydki ciezki o wolny, ale jak dziala, to w sumie niech ci bedzie
<BlessJah> :]
<panx> wyjebało mi praktycznie cały system
<panx> lepiej chyba będzie zainstalować ubuntu od nowa....
<panx> żal..
<BlessJah> to go reinstaluj :]
<BlessJah> zgaduje, ze zrobiles po prostu cos glupiego
<BlessJah> np wybierajac gdzies --force
<Voldenet> 'robiłem operacje pod rootem i nie czytałem tekstów'
<Voldenet> twoja wina, lol
<BlessJah> so, don'tuse force, unless you're at least jedi knight
<panx> nie skasowałem php5 i apache........
<panx> nie zauwarzyłem jakie pakiety chce wywalić .... i dałem na szybko "T"
<panx> i nie dało się anulowac tego
<panx> zapisałem sobie nazwy wszystkich pakietów, jak zainstalować z pliku txt?
<panx> tj. import
<BlessJah> panx: w jakiej postaci jest ta lista?
<panx> pakiet
<panx> pakiet
<panx> pakiet
<panx> pakiet
<panx> :P
<panx> pakiet , enter, pakiet enter (nazwy jakie poszły z dymem
<BlessJah> z numerkami czy bez?
<panx> bez
<BlessJah> apt-get install `cat lista.txt`
<BlessJah> dziala?
<Voldenet> czemu miałoby nie?
<Demorion> Bry all
<Demorion> Bry*
<Voldenet> bry
<BlessJah> Voldenet: bo sciagnie tylko pierwsza i bedzie sie plulo o newline'y, albo sa tan numery wersji i calosc wezmie w leb?
<BlessJah> Quintasan: ty za chwile mature piszesz, dobrze kojarze?
<Quintasan> no za chwilę to lekka przesada
<Quintasan> 48 dni jak dobrze liczę :P
<BlessJah> to jest chwila
<Voldenet> bash tak nie działa
<BlessJah> Voldenet: zdarza sie ze dziala
<panx> dziakla
<panx> zobaczymy co to da
<panx> zobaczymy co się stanie po restarcie
<panx> udało się.... system odratowany
<panx> nie sądziłem że głupie pliki serverowe zrobią taki cyrk
<bastetmilo> wiedzieliście, że Bjarne Stroustrup będzie we Wrocławiu?
<Voldenet> Tak
<Voldenet> za daleko
<Voldenet> bliżej mam do Frankfurtu niż do Wrocławia
<Voldenet> + Frankfurt jest ładniejszy
<bastetmilo> hum. Urwę się z pracy i pojde zobaczyć.
<Ozil> bastetmilo: mam do ciebie małą sprawę poświęcisz mi troszkę czasu swego za 30 minut ?>
<bastetmilo> Ozil: teraz?
<Quintasan> bastetmilo: kiedy?
<bastetmilo> Quintasan: potem?
<Quintasan> bastetmilo: W sensie kiedy Bjarne będzie
<bastetmilo> Quintasan: 29 marca
<Quintasan> Praktycznie nie umiem C/CPP ale chyba sobie przyjadę
<bastetmilo> Ja też mało co pamiętam z tego :)
<Quintasan> czas na c będzie po maturze
<Quintasan> teraz troszę zadanek by wypadało zrobić
<bastetmilo> ucz się ucz
<Quintasan> Próbuję, zapewnie wiesz jak trudno to przychodzi :D
<bastetmilo> hrhrhr. Ah ta prokrastynacja ;)
<Quintasan> Choć im bliżej do matury tym więcej zapału :)
<Quintasan> "NO PRZECIEÅ» (censored) NIE ZDAM FFFFFUUUUU-"
<bastetmilo> Nie, no warto sie pouczyć, bo jak sie człowiek nie uczy to sie stresuje i głupoty gada potem
<bastetmilo> a materiał dwa dni przed matura wchodzi gorzej niż 48 dni przed...
<Quintasan> Prawda, a matmy w dwa dni nie przerobię
<Quintasan> Jeszcze fizyki rozszerzonej mi się zachciało :)
<bastetmilo> ooo
<bastetmilo> ambitnie
<Quintasan> Chociaż
<Quintasan> http://krakow.gazeta.pl/krakow/1,35803,11247230,Matematyka_w_szkole__nizej_zejsc_juz_nie_mozna.html
<Quintasan> Demotywuje
<Quintasan> Wychodzi na to że zdania które teraz są trudne kiedyś były bułką z masłem
<bastetmilo> Ja pamietam, że takie zadania to na matematyce w podstawówce były,,,
<bastetmilo> hm. 6-7 klasa?
<Quintasan> Geniuszem z matematyki nie jestem (zadanie przytoczone w artykule oczywiścię zrobię) ale wychodzi na to że poziom w szkole ciągle spada
<Quintasan> I choćby nie wiem jak kto mądry był to tylko ogłupieć można.
<Quintasan> A potem nauczyciele mają pretensję do uniwerków, że wymagania za wysokie
<Quintasan> Dobrze że nasza matematyczka poza pracą z nami siedzi i robi
<bastetmilo> to masz szczęście.
<Quintasan> Przynajmniej pochodne nam porobiła i coś tam do przodu jestem.
<Quintasan> Niby to wierzchołek góry lodowej ale zawsze coś.
<bastetmilo> Quintasan: nie mieliście pochodnyh tak normalnie na matmie?
<Quintasan> bastetmilo: Nie, nie ma ich w programie od kilku(nastu?) lat
<bastetmilo> od kilku może. Bo ja miałam pochodne w liceum
<Quintasan> bastetmilo: Ty miałeś liceum 4 lata?
<bastetmilo> To co właściwie macie teraz na matmie?
<karoles> Oo
<bastetmilo> Quintasan: tak. Miałam :)
<karoles> Ja mam pochodne.
<karoles> 3cia klasa technikum
<Quintasan> bastetmilo: Aha, dobrze wiedzieć (obe rzeczy :)
<Quintasan> obie*
<bastetmilo> :)
<Quintasan> karoles: Nie wiem jak w technikum ale w liceum w programie nie ma pochodnej i całki
<karoles> Nie no mialem tylko pochodne, ale moze to dlatego ze nauczyciel starej daty.
<bastetmilo> ja już nic więcej o całkach nie napiszę ;)
<karoles> ja wiem tyle ze to niby przeciwienstwo pochodnej
<Quintasan> Ta, nie ma w podstawie programowej, nawet w technikum
<Quintasan> Ja wiem ciut więcej :D
<Quintasan> Pochodna z f(x)=2x to 2
<Quintasan> ale całka z 2 to może być równie dobrze  2x + 10^6
<Quintasan> i jest to całe C - stała całkowania bodajże co się zawsze dodaje przy całce nieoznaczonej
<Quintasan> koniec mojej wiedzy na ten temat
<BlessJah> Quintasan: 29 marca na UWr (Bjarne i mój magiczny hilight na bj)
<BlessJah> Quintasan: będziesz?
<Quintasan> bastetmilo: Często zdarza mi się próbować wmówić znajomemu na studiach, że bardzo chce rozwiązać jakieś zadanko z całkami
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Diabli wiedzą, czwartek
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> O której godzinie?
<BlessJah> 17?
<Quintasan> Aha, a gdzie dokładnie są jakieś informacje? Bo ta strona uniwerku to mnie zabija
<BlessJah> www.ii.uni.wroc.pl/node/640
<BlessJah> jesli to mozna nazwac dokladnymi...
<Quintasan> Znacznie lepiej.
<Quintasan> Godzina znośna, całkiem możliwe że będę
<BlessJah> wiesz jak tam dotrzeć?
<Quintasan> Mniej więcej tak, zawsze mam telefon i gps
<Quintasan> :P\
<BlessJah> cholera, kiedy jest wielkanoc?
<BlessJah> a, nie dobra
<Dreadlish> 4.04
<Dreadlish> 8.04*
<BlessJah> w wielki czwartek by tego nie organizowali, przestawiły mi sie tygodnie
<BlessJah> Quintasan: jak bedziesz wiedzial na pewno, odezwij sie
<bastetmilo> Quintasan: to co? Jakieś nieoficjalne spotkanie kanału organizujemy?
<bastetmilo> :)
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Znaczy ja do dnia wyjazdu na sto procent nigdy nie będę wiedział bo różne rzeczy się dzieją :P
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Ale tak na 90%
<Quintasan> bastetmilo: Nie widzę przeszkód :)
<bastetmilo> Quintasan: super. Zawsze to miło poznać kogoś w realu :)
<bastetmilo> BJ mnie chyba znów ignoruje, więc niech go ktoś uprzedzi, że ja też idę ;)
<Quintasan> BlessJah: problem?
<BlessJah> Quintasan: jaki?
<BlessJah> ze 90%?
<BlessJah> czy cos bastetmilo pisała?
<Quintasan> aha, cool story bastetmilo każe Cię uprzedzić, że też zamierza się zjawić
<BlessJah> hm...
<Quintasan> Boże jak to dziwnie wygląda
<bastetmilo> lol
<BlessJah> Quintasan: próbuje organizować jakieś piwo i mnie wmanewrować?
<bastetmilo> herbate
<bastetmilo> nie pije piwa
<Quintasan> Z tego co mi wiadomo to tylko herbatę
<BlessJah> oO
<bastetmilo> mogę przynieść muffinki jak mi nie zjedza w pracy ;)
<Quintasan> i ponoć muffinki
<BlessJah> to ciekawe
<Quintasan> Ej to moje szanse pojawienie się wzrosły
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: tymczasowo zdejmuję
<Quintasan> lol
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: przez muffinki?
<BlessJah> nie
<BlessJah> ale ciekawe rzeczy Quintasan pisze
<bastetmilo> bo muffinki tylko na 50%
<Quintasan> Ja tylko copypastę robię
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: w takim razie ignore wraca
<bastetmilo> serio?
<Quintasan> O bogowie
<BlessJah> nie, żartowałem
<Quintasan> To jest bardziej dziwne niż zabawne :O
<Quintasan> muszę zmienić swoją definicję IRCa
<Dreadlish> że?
<BlessJah> Quintasan: ma u mnie permanentnego ignore'a, zapracowała
<BlessJah> nie pytaj
<Frst21> za co?
<Dreadlish> Quintasan: u're kobita?
<Quintasan> IRC - notatnik dla wielu graczy, z możliwością ignorowania niewygodnych linijek
<bastetmilo> aww. Idę spać.
<bastetmilo> dobranoc
<Quintasan> Dreadlish: Nie, przynajmniej według standardowych kryteriów
<BlessJah> Quintasan: nie ma mozliwosci edycji linijek
<Dreadlish> Quintasan: a tak, to jesteś kobietą?
<Dreadlish> Quintasan: "z urodzenia"
<Quintasan> Dreadlish: Która część zdania była nie zrozumiała?
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> przeczytam z 5 razy jeszcze to ci powiem
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Też prawda, ale plik txt w trybie read-only też nie :P
<BlessJah> Quintasan: w trybie append
<Dreadlish> Quintasan: zdefiniuj "standardowe kryteria" to będziemy wiedzieć
<Quintasan> Dreadlish: inb4 snucie dalszych domysłów, nie jestem kobietą
<Dreadlish> ok.
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: pytasz czy ma cycki? az tak cie przpililo?
<Quintasan> Durr.
<Frst21> Quintasan: dla mnie rzeczownik w tym zdaniu
<Dreadlish> aaaaaa
<Quintasan> Frst21: kryteria?
<Dreadlish> to o bastetmilo chodziło :D
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Frst21> no
<Skrzyp> BlessJah++
<Dreadlish> trzeba jeszcze pageup walnąć
<Quintasan> Dreadlish: chyba nie ogarnął :D
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: pocisnąłeś
<Dreadlish> kurwa
<Dreadlish> ogarniam
<Quintasan> Frst21: Żebym nie spalił http://sjp.pwn.pl/szukaj/kryteria
<Quintasan> ej
<Dreadlish> jeszcze jako tako na trzeźwo ogarniam
<Skrzyp> :(
<Quintasan> nie ma klnięcia
<Dreadlish> Quintasan: przyzwyczaiłem się do keyboard done autorejoina
<Frst21> Quintasan: zbyt ogólnie napisane "standardowe kryteria"
<Quintasan> Frst21: No wiesz, standardowe kryteria podziału płciowego to: kto co ma w majtkach
<Dreadlish> Quintasan: jakoś dawno nikt za to nie kickował
<Quintasan> Dreadlish: Bo mnie zbyt często teraz nie ma
<Quintasan> Wiesz, matura, te sprawy.
<Dreadlish> whatever
<Quintasan> A Wizard nie ma highlighta pewnie na przeklinanie
<Quintasan> ;)
<Frst21> a to kiedy jest matura?
<BlessJah> qermit ma
<Quintasan> za 48 dni chyba
<BlessJah> Frst21: jak zwykle, w maju
<Quintasan> Frst21: Tak, polski jest za 48 dni
<widmo> jak można kopać za przeklinanie
<widmo> Przecież to jest środek stylistyczny normalny
<Quintasan> widmo: Można. Umiemy czytać temat?
<widmo> Quintasan: jak masz mature to powinieneś o tym wiedzieć
<widmo> Czy Wy umiecie to nie wiem
<widmo> Ja umiem
<widmo> i wydaje mi sie to durne
<Dreadlish> durnym kopaniem nie oduczysz tego
<Frst21> nie no, nie używajmy słów powszechnie uznane za obelżywe
<BlessJah> widmo: nie srodek stylistyczny, srodki to metafora i peryfraza
<BlessJah> przeklenstwo to znak interpunkcyjny
<widmo> Jest środkiem ekspresji dokładniej
<BlessJah> dosadnej
<Quintasan> Dreadlish: Może nie oduczę ale zmniejszę częstotliwość
<widmo> No k…a dokładnie.
<widmo> ;D
<BlessJah> lol
<Quintasan> widmo: Środek stylistyczny? Brednie.
<Quintasan> art. 141 Kodeksu wykroczeń mówi: Kto w miejscach publicznych umieszcza nieprzyzwoite napisy, rysunki albo używa słów nieprzyzwoitych, podlega karze grzywny do 1500 złotych
<Skrzyp> O.o
<BlessJah> gdyby nie ignore, mialbym ~3 miejsce w statach
<Skrzyp> Ale to publiczne miejsce...
<Frst21> dokładnie, a wszystko w logach jest
<Skrzyp> Widzisz tu przechodzących tysiące ludzi dziennie?
<Quintasan> Nie o to mi chodzi
<widmo> Pierdolisz i tyle
<widmo> że tak powiem
<Quintasan> Jak wulgaryzmy wg widma są środkiem stylistycznym to ciekawe czemu za publiczne ich używanie jest grzywna
<Skrzyp> widmo++;
<Quintasan> Naprawdę, czy trzeba tu policjanta? :S
<Frst21> są przecież
<Skrzyp> tępy chuj.
<Skrzyp> dziękuję, sam wyjde.
<BlessJah> Quintasan: kto ircstats.ubuntu.pl/ robi?
<Quintasan> Może faktycznie trochę nadgorliwy jestem ale, w mordę, jak tak bedziemy sypać tym na lewo i na prawo to się nie dogadamy
<Quintasan> BlessJah: >Statystyki kanału #ubuntu-pl @ Freenode by Staszek
<Quintasan> Ktokolwiek jest tym Staszkiem
<Frst21> nie no, każdy zrozumie z k... czy bez
<Quintasan> >Quintasan (9830)
<Quintasan> Ho, ho~
<Dreadlish> i jeszcze dalej
<BlessJah> $ cat */*|grep -ic
<BlessJah> \<.BlessJah\>
<BlessJah> 53341
<Dreadlish> nie prościej grep -ic here pierdoły */* ?
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: zrób tak
<Dreadlish> sorki
<Dreadlish> u mnie tak nie pofiltruje ;D
<BlessJah> ~/.irssi/log/#ubuntu-pl$ grep -ic \<.BlessJah\> */*|wc -l
<BlessJah> 1048
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: man grep :]
<Quintasan> ircstats
<Quintasan> >BlessJah
<Quintasan> >209 dni temu
<Quintasan> >ostatnio widziany 209 dni temu
<Quintasan> lol
<Dreadlish> ja 955 dni temu :D
<Dreadlish> ktoś tu logów nie potrafi
<Quintasan> Stirlitz może wie kto te ircstats robi
<BlessJah> Quintasan: przez tego ignore wlasnie mam 209 dni temu
<Dreadlish> to kto robi te staty
<Quintasan> Aaaa
<Quintasan> Chyba, że tak
<Quintasan> Był tu bot kiedyś, przekliniak chyba
<Quintasan> Jeszcze, pamiętam, chyba Mniodek było
<Dreadlish> to qermita
<Quintasan> Albo coś w tym stylu
<Quintasan> Ablo i Miodek
<BlessJah> przekliniak jest qermita i ma sie dobrze
<BlessJah> ale czasami pada
<Quintasan> Właśnie padł chyba :D
<BlessJah> albo qermit go zdjął
<Quintasan> Dobra, ja idę spać, do prawdopodobnie jutra.
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Jak tak patrzę na ten kalendarz to 29 nic nie mam zapisane, więc b. duża szansa, że będę
<BlessJah> Quintasan: odezwij sie jeszcze, to moze na jakies piwo sie pojdzie
<BlessJah> czy tam lody, nie bede mlodziezy rozpijal
<qermit> ech znowu zepsułem routing
<BlessJah> qermit: przekliniaka?
<qermit> ta
<BlessJah> to napraw i mnie inkrementuj
<qermit>  /mode +q BlessJah
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Ile Ty masz lat tak w zasadzie?
<BlessJah> hhh
<qermit> Przekliniak: reconnect
<qermit> teraz ładniej :)
<Quintasan> qermit: Tak w ogóle to jakie funkcje ma Przekliniak?
<Quintasan> Przekliniak: Cześć
<qermit> `g jakie funkcje ma przekliniak
<Przekliniak> qermit: Miś - DarkPlanet.Pl: <http://www.darkplanet.pl/Mis-8033_15.html>
<Quintasan> Przekliniak: karma Quintasan
<Przekliniak> Quintasan: Quintasan: 1
<Quintasan> heee
<Quintasan> Quintasan++
<Quintasan> Przekliniak: karma
<Przekliniak> Quintasan: Highest karma: "qermit" (14), "cycki" (13), and "jacekowski" (10).  Lowest karma: "BlessJah" (-4), "avalan" (-3), and "lisu " (-2).  You (Quintasan) are ranked 31 out of 171.
<Quintasan> :<
<Quintasan> Nikt nie mnie plusuje
<qermit> musze kiedyś poprawić tego przekliniaka
 * Quintasan idze po żyletki
<Quintasan> idzie*
<qermit> ale najpierw trzeba inżynierkę zaliczyć
<Quintasan> qermit: Czemu BlessJah dostał q?
<Quintasan> :D
<qermit> a dostał?
<BlessJah> nie dostal
<Quintasan> lol
<BlessJah> 2312 <@qermit>  /mode +q BlessJah
<Quintasan> qermit confirmed for master troll
<BlessJah> o jedną spację za dużo
<qermit> Quintasan: no ba
<Quintasan> Meh, dobra, ja lecę, tym razem na poważnie :P
<BlessJah> czy to ptak? samolot?
<BlessJah> Quintasan!
<BlessJah> też tak chcę
<BlessJah> wziuuum/bbl
<qermit> Quintasan: http://mygentoo.sezamkowa.net/search/?dsearch=ignore+qermit
<Wizard> pff
<Wizard> dobry wieczór
<mati75> 1st
<Wizard> 0th
<Wizard> :S
<Wizard> wszystkich wetło
<BlessJah> Wizard: www.ii.uni.wroc.pl/node/640
<lisu> powitać
<lisu> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<lisu> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<lisu> dobrze jest
<Voldenet> nie powiedziałbym, że jest dobrze
<Voldenet> jest znośnie
<lisu> w sumie i racja
<lisu> dobrze było by jakby w totka wygrać :]
<Voldenet> czy ja wiem...
<lisu> Voldenet: no kufa nie pitol
<Voldenet> pieniądze szczęścia nie dają, mówię to z całym przekonaniem
<Wizard> o, jednak ktoś żyje
<lisu> nie mówie, ze "trójkę" ale "6" ;]
<lisu> siema Wizard
<Voldenet> wygrasz szóstkę
<lisu> jak zyjesz?
<Wizard> o matko
<Wizard> cześć lisu
<Wizard> cześć Voldenet
<Wizard> BlessJah, :o
<Voldenet> cześć Wizard
<Wizard> ja chcę na ten wykład
<lisu> jaki wykład?
<Wizard> to, co BlessJah wlepił
<lisu> daj link
<Wizard> Bjarne Stroustrup będzie gadał we Wrocławiu
<Wizard> http://www.ii.uni.wroc.pl/node/640
<lisu> thx
<Wizard> ale mnie nie będzie :(
<lisu> spoko, ale dużo za daleko jak dla mnie
<BlessJah> Wizard: czemu?
<lisu> poza tym i tak nic nie kombinuje w Cpp
<BlessJah> Wizard: dzień wolnego, pakujesz dupę do autobusu, w czym problem?
<Wizard> BlessJah, nie będzie mnie w kraju
<BlessJah> no to w samolot
<BlessJah> :]
<Wizard> słyszałeś o czymś takim, jak urlop?
<lisu> Wizard: kiedys cos takiego slyszalem... przy podpisywaniu umowy... niestety bylo to rok temu
<BlessJah> Wizard: tak, a co, trafiło na ciebie?
<Wizard> btw, do Wrocławia ode mnie jest jakieś 200-250km, już wolałbym jechać autem
<Wizard> BlessJah, no, postanowiłem mieć przez tydzień wszystko w dupie i wypieprzam
<BlessJah> UWr jest w rynku, tam pewnie ciezej zaparkowac niz u nas
<lisu> uwr... jak to brzmi, prawie jak luwr
<BlessJah> lisu: nie brzmi jak luwr, brzmi jak u-wu-er
<lisu> pi - e -r dolisz
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> o ile dobrze pamiętam, to luwr pisze się Louvre
<Wizard> (Francuzi mają dużo liter do ozdoby;P)
<BlessJah> czy to coś zmienia?
<Wizard> mnóstwo!
<BlessJah> cóż
<lisu> a piwo pisze sie piwo a nie pifo i juz
<Wizard> ostatnio sobie uświadomiłem, że słowo burdel pochodzi od francuskiego bourdelle, czy jakoś tak
<lisu> wlasnie, ide po piwo, bo mi schnie kufel, musze odreagować
<BlessJah> lisu: to jak się pisze i jak czyta, zależy od tego, po którym się pisze
<BlessJah> tudzież czyta
<lisu> zacne słowa waść piszesz
<Wizard> :]
<Wizard> cóż
<lisu> 1st
<lisu> o kurde.. to nie ten czas... juz 1?
<Wizard> no
#ubuntu-pl 2012-03-17
<Wizard> a jutro o 10 jest drużynówka w Planicy
<Wizard> trza będzie budzik nastawić
<lisu> no dzis ladnie skoczyl ten jak mu tam... kamil
<lisu> co prawda bez rewelacji, ale jest dobrze, oby wszyscy tak jutro skoczyli, to może być ciekawie
 * lisu poszedł po browara
<Wizard> no w miarę
<Voldenet> Ja tam nie widzę nic ciekawego w skokach
<Voldenet> za długo trwają
<Wizard> Voldenet, nie musisz
<Wizard> ważne, że ja widzę
<Voldenet> Uhm
<tajwanuser> cze
<m477> ;o
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<m477> z bogiem
<panx> witam
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry :)
<karoles> :S
<karoles> srobry.
<karoles> sryly
<karoles> :D
<karoles> Ide
<karoles> :****~
<Joze> Witam
<Joze> Mam problem z ubuntu, a dokładniej nie uruchamia się i zawiesza na fioletowym ekranie..
<Joze> Jest ktoś?
<m477> ja
<Joze> Możesz pomóc mi z ubuntu?
<kklimonda> Joze: napisz jaki masz problem i poczekaj trochę na odpowiedź
<boginiBastet> kklimonda: czy Sublime potrafi tak jak Coda bezpośednio edytować pliki na serwerze, tak na żywca?
<Joze> Mam problem z ubuntu, a dokładniej, pierwszy raz go zainstalowałem i komputer zawiesza się na fioletowym tle, czekałem 20 minut i nic, potem restart i to samo..
<boginiBastet> Joze: to, że napiszesz pytanie kilka razy nie sprawi, ze ktoś automagicznie będzie znał na nie odpowiedź
<kklimonda> boginiBastet: tak/nie
<kklimonda> boginiBastet: montujesz po prostu folder i działa
<kklimonda> ale sam z siebie nie potrafi
<boginiBastet> kklimonda: ah. Ok, dzięki.
<kklimonda> hmm.. sporo szybsze 12.04 jest na netbooku
<kklimonda> popisali się ;)
<boginiBastet> mówisz?
<kklimonda> no unity sporo szybsze niż na 11.10
<kklimonda> przynajmniej na starym sprzęcie
<kklimonda> (starym jak starym, wolnym)
<boginiBastet> oh. To ja poczekam az wyjdzie i zobacze jak na moim lapku będzie chodzić
<Joze> A mój problem może być winą złego podziału partycji?
<kklimonda> Joze: nie, uruchom w trybie rescue
<kklimonda> Joze: a potem failsafe graphic mode
<Joze> Chwilka, tylko sprawdzę jak to włączyć :D
<kklimonda> i zobacz czy będzie działać
<BlessJah> oO, kde launcher zaliczył crash
<BlessJah> i nie zrestartował się
<joze> Ile trwa pierwsze uruchomienie ubuntu po instalacji? Czekam już 20 minut i nic..
<macer1> a pisze tobie coś w konsoli przy włączaniu?
<macer1> czy zacięło się np na Checking battery state?
<joze> Jest fioletowy ekran tylko
<joze> I był ten dzwięk
<macer1> a weź zrób tak
<macer1> w GRUB'ie wybierz Rescue Mode czy jak to sie tam zwało przy ubuntu
<joze> Tak właśnie zrobiłem ale nic się nie działo
<macer1> wtedy bedzie pokazywal bledy na konsoli, zamiast splasha
<joze> Nie reaguje na lewy shift
<macer1> o.O
<macer1> procesor, karta graficzna?
<joze> Intel i5 2500k
<joze> Radeon HD 6870
<joze> MSI
<m477> słabo
<macer1> jeśli dobrze pamiętam to z radeonami z tej serii chyba jakieś problemy były?
<macer1> tzn chyba nie są obsługiwane w 11.10 jesli dobrze kojarze
<joze> No ale ja mam 11.04 Niebiańska Nimfa :D
<macer1> teraz mi to mówisz?
<macer1> :P
<macer1> ściągnij 11.10
<joze> A co w tamtej takich funkcji nie było? :D
<macer1> tzn wiesz, w tej jest większa szansa że zadziała :P bo 11.04 ciut stara jest.
<macer1> a na ubuntu.pl nikt nie był łaskaw dać najnowszej wersji
<macer1> :>
<joze> Tylko właśnie teraz mam problem, bo nie wiem jak to zrobić siedzę na Live CD I jak to odpalę? i zainstaluje? :(
<joze> Windowsa już nie mam więc kaszana ;<
<macer1> ojć...
<joze> Jeszcze mobo podam Asrock P67 PRO3 (B3) Intel P67 LGA1155
<macer1> jak jesteś w grubie, masz tam opcje od Ubuntu, wciśnij e i na końcu opcji kernela daj nomodeset
<joze> No ale mówię, że nie reaguje komputer na lewy shift
<joze> Chyba, że się to inaczej włącza
<macer1> ale jaki lewy shift...
<macer1> e to nie lewy shift
<joze> A jak włączyć gruba ?? :D
<macer1> a jak go nie włączać :D?
<macer1> włącza sie przy uruchamianiu komputera
<joze> Ja jestem lajkiem w tych sprawach
<joze> Czyli jeszcze raz ale tak po naszemu wyjaśnij
<joze> To mam ustawić botowanie z płyty?
<macer1> grub przy uruchamianiu komputera sie pokazuje i ubuntu odpala. po tym jak sie odpali bios, odpala sie grub.
<macer1> z płyty? nie :P
<joze> To znaczy ja mam coś takiego, odpala się srebrny znaczek płyty głównej i tam pisze f11 botowanie ble ble.. Potem ekran na chwilĸę świeci na czarno a potem już fioletowo
<joze> I tyle ;D
<macer1> a bo pewnie menu gruba sie nie wyswietla tylko odrazu odpala :P
<macer1> spr—buj waln??Êw klawiature kiedy sie laduje xD to powinno si?Êmenu pokaza?.
<macer1> waln??*
<macer1> grr utf-8 mi nie dzialczy :P
<joze> ׯartujesz sobie? :D
<macer1> na co ten grub reagowa?Éalbo na escape albo na shift
<macer1> juz nie pamietam
<macer1> :P
<joze> No zobaczymy :D A jak biorę Ctrl + alt + f8 to pisze mi coś o logowaniu może to jest tego przyczyną?
<macer1> co? o logowaniu
<macer1> sprecyzuj
<macer1> pobierz na live cd ubuntu 11.10 i wypal.
<joze> da radę?
<joze> Ja teraz spadam :D
<joze> Potem zrobiłę czesc
<macer1> ok
<Straiker> witam wszystkich
<Straiker> mam problem ogolnie chodzi o jedna gre bo tylko tyle mam wszystko dobrze sie uruchamia problem przychodzi gdy gram przez internet zaczyna sie mulit i przerywac instalowałem juz wszystko co mozliwe directx nowe stery do grafiki a gre instalowalem przez wine jest ktos kto mał taki sam problem i go rozwiazał
<pakos> szklana kula zostala w domu
<Straiker> nikt nie wie co i jak zrobic
<Straiker> taka kula by mi sie przydała
<pakos> sprawdz w bazie wine, tam czesto opisuja rozne bledy gier
<pakos> appdb.winehq.org
<Straiker> przegladalem juz te strony z ipisami i problemami z gra
<Straiker> aha dzieki sprawdze
<Straiker> mam ta gre i byłem juz na tej stronie i zrobiłem tak jak jest tam napisane
<Straiker> i nic bład ten sam cagle istnieje
<pakos> a jaki to dokladnie blad?
<pakos> i jaka gra
<Straiker> starcraft 2 a bład jest taki gdy gram po sieci online to przy wiekszym natezenu jednostek i graczy zaczyna przerywac i mulic internet wyskakuje w grze napis popraw jakosc grafiki w windows 7 nie małem zadnego problemu z taa gra
<kklimonda> ale Linux to nie Windows
<Straiker> no dokladnie
<Straiker> ale mam system c: windows ten wine
<TheNumb> Straiker: jaka gra?
<Straiker> nie zman sie natym uzywam dgo dopiero 2 tygodnie
<Straiker> starcraft 2
<TheNumb> Dziwne, SC II powinien chodzić w miarę normalnie.
<TheNumb> Straiker: ze sklepu czy jakiś pirat?
<kklimonda> wine nigdy nie będzie osiągać wydajności windowsa - jak chcesz grać to przeładuj się na windowsa i będzie spokój
<pakos> a instalowales czy kopia z windy?
<Straiker> gdy gram sam jz kompem jest bardzo dobrze
<Straiker> instalowalem wine ta gre i przez ten program ja uruchamiem
<pakos> kklimonda: niektore pzoycje dzialaja szybciej :P
<Demorion> Bry
<Straiker> z uruchomieniem gry nie mam zadnego problemu
<Straiker> pewnie mam problem z sterownikami grafiki i directem
<Straiker> tylko ze to tez instalowałem
<Straiker> i nic cagle to samo
<pakos> na appdb jest kilka opisow jak zwiekszyc wydajnosc
<Straiker> przegladalem ta strone nastempny problem angielski
<Straiker> :)
<Straiker> nie rozumiem wszystkiego
<pakos> no to raczej tutaj nikt cie jezyka nie nauczy ;>
<Straiker> ale dzieki wam za dobre checi
<Straiker> koncze dobre wikendu narazie
<gjm> "nastempny problem angielski", no i polski chyba też
<m477> jebane vnc
<pakos> :>
<TheNumb> hyba terz
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<boginiBastet> soboty, odkąd spędzam je na trzeźwo, już nie sa takie fajne.
<gjm> weekend bez kaca, dajcie mi to
<m477> ;o
<boginiBastet> chociaz brak kaca jest duzym plusem... :)
<m477> lepiej sobie zajarac :)
<boginiBastet> ee. papierosy smierdza
<gjm> dżonta
<m477> nie mowie o papierosach
<gjm> marihuanine palo
<boginiBastet> narkotyki som złe
<m477> jakby alkohol byl dobry
<m477> hehe
<m477> co za ironia
<boginiBastet> ja nie piję, mogę ironizować ;)
<gjm> nie wiem, ja muszę rzucić te picie
<m477> wcale
<gjm> wczorej pobiłem wszystko
<bastetmilo> tzn?
<BlessJah> kolejny?
<bastetmilo> gjm: ile wypiłeś?
<bastetmilo> litr?
<bastetmilo> półtora?
<gjm> nie wiem nic
<bastetmilo> nie pamiętasz nic?
<gjm> egzakli
<bastetmilo> urwał ci się film
<bastetmilo> LOL
<bastetmilo> to już jest dno :)
<m477> :)))
<bastetmilo> gjm: a przynajmniej cały jesteś?
<gjm> tydzień temu obudziłem się w autobusie na Sadybie, jak jakiś bej
<gjm> cały, ale śmierdzę niemiłosiernie
<bastetmilo> nieźle.
<bastetmilo> hrhrhr
<gjm> bastetmilo: http://tinyurl.com/7croxmm
<bastetmilo> gjm: z rzucaniem picia jest jak z rzucaniem palenia. Pewnego dnia przestajesz i już :)
<bastetmilo> LOL
<bastetmilo> piękne :)
<BlessJah> hm...
<gjm> nie pamiętam tego momentu ;) ale dobrze wiedzieć
<gjm> ale poznałem wtedy taką śliczną dziewczynę
<bastetmilo> gjm: i?
<gjm> i pewnie na tym się skończy, ale zobaczymy
<bastetmilo> hum. Ale czemu tak podchodzisz do tego. To trzeba brać i działać :)
<gjm> nie wiem, muszę ją najpierw poznać
<bastetmilo> na trzeźwo teraz?
<gjm> oczywiście
<bastetmilo> a na trzeźwo się okaże, że wcale taka śliczna nie jest ;)
<tajwanuser> ;>
<tajwanuser> bastetmilo: dogadalas sie z Adrianem(grafikiem)?
<bastetmilo> tajwanuser: nie ma czasu na razie
<tajwanuser> heh, bardzo mozliwe
<gjm> bastetmilo: bardziej chodzi o to że ja mogę się jej nie spodobać ;)
<tajwanuser> ;)
<bastetmilo> gjm: ojtam ojtam. Trochę więcej pewności siebie :) - pewność siebie to połowa sukcesu :)
<tajwanuser> dokladnie:)
<bastetmilo> gjm: kiedyś poszłam na spacer z kolegą, nawijam nawijam, a on nagle "zamknij się wreszcie" po czym mnie pocałował. Totalnie mnie zaskoczył. Umówiłam się z nim potem jeszcze 3 razy :)
<bastetmilo> a wcale mi się aż tak bardzo nie podobał na samym początku.
<bastetmilo> więc.
<gjm> o, ładnie :)
<bastetmilo> właśnie :)
<tajwanuser> haha:D skurwiel:D
<m477> ?
<bastetmilo> tajwanuser: ?
<gjm> bastetmilo: http://tinyurl.com/6t5rn8g
<gjm> w białym
<bastetmilo> wow
<bastetmilo> ładniutka
<tajwanuser> bastetmilo: nic, dobry wariat:)
<bastetmilo> od razu wariat. Po prostu wiedział czego chce.
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: umowilas sie z nim z szoku ze cie pocalowal czy bo ci sie podobal?
<jacekowski> a w ogole, u nas w pracy zaczela nowa dziewczyna, ladna i w ogole, jeden dzien pracowala
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: bo mi się spodobało jego podejście.
<jacekowski> bede musial to sprobowac
<BlessJah> jacekowski: pracowała? już nie pracuje?
<bastetmilo> a poza tym facet jest strasznie symaptyczny i pozytywny.
<jacekowski> no jeden dzien u nas pracowala
<bastetmilo> a u nas była dziewczyna na rozmowie kwalifikacyjnej na praktyki
<bastetmilo> ale się spoźniłam do pracy i jej nie widziałam :(
<jacekowski> te, ktos sie orientuje czy w polsce szczepia na tyfus?
<bastetmilo> tyfus?
<Dreadlish> co/
<tajwanuser> ;>
<jacekowski> taka choroba
<bastetmilo> jako szczepienia przed wyjazdem w egzotyczne kraje chyba...
<BlessJah> czemu akurat tyfus???
<jacekowski> bo tyfus jest na liscie do kataru
<bastetmilo> no to szczepią
<BlessJah> oO
<jacekowski> i malaria
<BlessJah> katar jako objaw malarii?
<BlessJah> Oo
<bastetmilo> kolega jak do indii jechał dostał cały pakiet szczepionek
<jacekowski> katar jako kraj
<BlessJah> jacekowski: zmieniasz plany?
<BlessJah> czy wycieczka tylko?
<m477> co tu sie dzieje :D
<jacekowski> no jade do pracy tam
<jacekowski> na 2 tygodnie
<jacekowski> most skonczylem
<m477> otworzylem okno i jest cieplej niz jakby bylo zamkniete
<gjm> http://www.globalpost.com/dispatch/news/regions/americas/united-states/120316/jason-russell-arrested-masturbating-public-kony-2012-viral-video
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/7rpql35> (at www.globalpost.com)
<Dreadlish> bo jest ciepło na polu
<Dreadlish> tak bajdałej
<m477> no zara na grila ide
<BlessJah> mocno oopznione otwarcie bylo?
<jacekowski> jeszcze nie otwarty
<jacekowski> ale ja moje zrobilem
<m477> chyba 'swoje'
<jacekowski> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-dorset-17360545
<BlessJah> przyjdzie szkop i popsuje
<BlessJah> :]
<BlessJah> ech, odwrocisz się na chwilę i się coś posypie
<BlessJah> hehe, na pych zadzialalo
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: ładny most
<gjm> jajeczniczka <3
<m477> wódeczka <3
<gjm> wyjdź
<Dreadlish> naczelny chlejus kanałowy wyznaje zasade "jeśli wiesz, że dzień będzie do dupy (nie musi) - najeb sie przed śniadaniem"
<gjm> chociaż piwko, zimne, w taką pogodę.
<m477> czemu mam blad sieci w empathy ;/
<gjm> bo masz błąd sieci w empathy
<m477> gjm: madry jestes
<m477> teraz wyjdz
<bastetmilo> jak się leje wódkę do porannej kawy, to zaczyna być źle.
<m477> a nawet niezle
<qermit> chyba kawę do porannej wódki
<qermit> do wieczora
<gjm> jaki zły, hrhr
<mati75> kurde źle ze mną
<mati75> zobaczyłem kozio
<m477> KOZIOOOO
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: tylko asfalt odpadl
<jacekowski> http://nicolatingey-reloved.blogspot.co.uk/2012/02/twin-sails-at-sunset.html
<jacekowski> tu sa ladne zdjecia
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: bardzo ladny most :)
<gjm> o, fajnie: "nieśliśmy Cię przez kilometrz przez las"
<BlessJah> gjm: pamięć rozproszona?
<gjm> rozproszona?
<BlessJah> każdy pamięta kawałek
<BlessJah> nikt calości
<gjm> coś w tym stylu
<gjm> alkohol to zło
<bastetmilo> gjm: jaki las?
<gjm> obrzeża Puszczy Kampinoskiej
<bastetmilo> serio?
<bastetmilo> ale po co?
<gjm> mnie nieśli? bo byłem kompletnie pijany
<bastetmilo> ale dlaczego przez las?
<gjm> bo piliśmy w lesie
<EsmD> i nasmieciliscie!
<bastetmilo> gjm: no chyba że tak...
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<karoles> ...
<panx> wiecie.... widze po necie że można kupić sporo gierek na pingwina
<jarekpp107> Witam
<panx> a witaj Jarku
<jarekpp107> wczoraj już wygrałem walkę z reanimacją systemu , dziś walczę z LibreOffice
<jarekpp107> wyłącza mi się co 5 min
<jarekpp107> chyba openoffice  muszę zassać
<panx> jacekowski, coś zrobił?
<panx> jarekpp107, coś zrobił?
<jarekpp107> ja nic czemu od razu miałem coś zepsuć he :P  pobrałem z żródła  , działać działa tylko się wyłącza
<jarekpp107> a nie wiem gdzie tu można jakieś logi podejrzeć o ile są :P
<Wizard> cześć!
<bastetmilo> cześć Wizard
<inkwizytor> Przekliniak: ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<Demorion> ##BW
<Wizard> znacie jakiś fajny, prosty menedżer okien dla x?
<Wizard> emelfm byłby fajny, gdyby nie był taki irytujący
<BlessJah> Wizard: awesome wmiirc openbox fluxbox
<Wizard> tfu, menedżer plików
<Wizard> menedżer okien już sobie wybrałem
<BlessJah> bash + coreutils?
<TheNumb> Wizard: mc
<Wizard> powiedziałem dla x
<TheNumb> A, dla X
<Wizard> :)
<TheNumb> Wizard: no to pcmanfm
<Wizard> nie lubię
<Wizard> thunara i nautilusa też nie
<BlessJah> Wizard: urxvt + bash + coreutils
<Wizard> :|
<TheNumb> BlessJah: pisał, że dla X
<BlessJah> TheNumb: urxvt
<Wizard> no tak
<TheNumb> BlessJah: tak samo ja napisałem mc ;]
<Wizard> w ten sposób, do przeglądania stron polecisz telnet?
<BlessJah> TheNumb: nie napisałeś, że xterm + mc, nie liczy się
<TheNumb> BlessJah: a ić pan fhui
<bastetmilo> muCommander może?
<dweller> Wizard: xfm
<TheNumb> Wizard: gentoo?
<Wizard> TheNumb, właśnie testuję
<BlessJah> TheNumb: zadajesz mu trudne pytanie
<Wizard> wygląda, jak directory opus
<mati75> ranger rulez!
<BlessJah> Wizard: przyznasz się?
<dweller> albo rox
<TheNumb> roxfm też fajny
<TheNumb> ale gentoo jest nawet ok
<Wizard> oo, rox jest ekstra
<Wizard> najpierw potestuję gentoo
<NORMALNY_FACET> Witajcie
<TakiTam> yo
<NORMALNY_FACET> Jaki polecacie program do wystawiania rachunków dla Ubuntu?
<NORMALNY_FACET> lytko nie Qfaktury  bo to darmowy dziadostwo
<Wizard> nawet nie wiem co to :)
<bastetmilo> NORMALNY_FACET: wfirma
<NORMALNY_FACET> no ale to jest online
<bastetmilo> no to co?
<NORMALNY_FACET> ale mam na mysli program
<bastetmilo> ma byc darmowy?
<NORMALNY_FACET> taki przekonany jestes do tych online?
<NORMALNY_FACET> nie licze ze bedzei darmowy
<bastetmilo> NORMALNY_FACET: korzystalam dwa lata z wfirmy
<NORMALNY_FACET> i jakie odczucia?
<NORMALNY_FACET> zadowolony?
<bastetmilo> zadowolona
<NORMALNY_FACET> sorry:)
<NORMALNY_FACET> zadowolona?
<bastetmilo> bardzo przyjemna aplikacja
<bastetmilo> prosta
<NORMALNY_FACET> jest jeszcze ifirma, nie?
<bastetmilo> tak
<NORMALNY_FACET> czym one siie róznia?
<NORMALNY_FACET> wfirma ile kosztuje?
<NORMALNY_FACET> nkoszt miesieczny
<bastetmilo> NORMALNY_FACET: http://wfirma.pl/artykul/cennik
<NORMALNY_FACET> thanks
<bastetmilo> a ifirma chyba jest tylko dla faktur
<bastetmilo> wfirma - rachunki i faktury
<NORMALNY_FACET> 180 na rok
<NORMALNY_FACET> tanio
<bastetmilo> owszem
<Wizard> dobra, gentoo ssie
<NORMALNY_FACET> no i wygoda jest?
<NORMALNY_FACET> a jak z rachunkami
<NORMALNY_FACET> bo jestem zwolniony z VAT
<bastetmilo> NORMALNY_FACET: ja wystawiałam tylko rachunki.
<NORMALNY_FACET> ha
<NORMALNY_FACET> aha
<bastetmilo> możesz od razu z systemu wysyłać dokumenty
<bastetmilo> oraz przypomnienia o nie uregulowanych płatnosciach
<NORMALNY_FACET> no zobacze co tojest
<NORMALNY_FACET> zarejestruje sie tylko tam
<NORMALNY_FACET> zeby zobzaczyc w srodku jak jest
<dweller> powinni zakazać tabulatora w nickach ;f
<bastetmilo> dweller: tabulatora?
<BlessJah> dweller: tabulatora?
<BlessJah> dweller: capsa?
<TheNumb> gleby
<TheNumb> też
<BlessJah> drugi konon
<bastetmilo> konon?
<BlessJah> TheNumb: zakażmy znaków alfanumerycznych
<BlessJah> i tych drugich też
<TheNumb> tak
<bastetmilo> zakażmy wszystkiego? żeby niczego nie było?
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: genau!
<dweller> BlessJah: o to to
<BlessJah> volksdeutsch
<dweller> o czym innym myślałem ;f
<BlessJah> dweller: trochę juz twoja koncepcja wyewoluowała
<dweller> prawie jak polityka w Polsce
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: czy ja mam znów ignora?
<NORMALNY_FACET> <bastetmilo> jak ustwiłas zeby drukowało Ci rachunki? Bo jestem juz w środku
<NORMALNY_FACET> widze ze faktury ale ja jestem zwolniony z VAT
<bastetmilo> NORMALNY_FACET: ustawienia
<bastetmilo> podatki
<NORMALNY_FACET> no mam
<bastetmilo> i tam masz ewidencja przychodów
<NORMALNY_FACET> to juz ustailem
<bastetmilo> jak masz w podatek vat
<bastetmilo> platnik VAT
<bastetmilo> to masz miec to odznaczone
<NORMALNY_FACET> tak
<NORMALNY_FACET> i odzanczylem okieno ze ni jestem platnikiem Vat
<NORMALNY_FACET> i to wystarczy?
<bastetmilo> No
<bastetmilo> i potem w przychodach
<bastetmilo> mozesz wystawiac rachunki
<NORMALNY_FACET> nie moge sprobowac jak to wyglada bo zeby wydrukowac rachunek musze wprowadzic kontrachenta
<NORMALNY_FACET> :)
<NORMALNY_FACET> a jeszcze tego nei zrobilem
<bastetmilo> no kurde...
<NORMALNY_FACET> doiero co wszedlem w ustawienie, przepraszam:)
<NORMALNY_FACET> słonce a jst jais probny modół zeby to druknąc?
<NORMALNY_FACET> nie chce mi sie dzis wklepywac kontrachentów;)
<NORMALNY_FACET> juz po 3 piwie jestem wiec nie chce mi sie
<NORMALNY_FACET> ale powiem ci ze to jest chyba to czego szukam
<BlessJah> NORMALNY_FACET: po stylu wypowiedzi powiedziałbym że po 5, albo masz słabą głowę
<NORMALNY_FACET> 3
<NORMALNY_FACET> :)
<NORMALNY_FACET> bardzo żadko pije
<NORMALNY_FACET> bo duzo pracuje
<bastetmilo> NORMALNY_FACET: usatwienia
<NORMALNY_FACET> wiec dzis postanowilem sie zrelaksowac
<NORMALNY_FACET> ale standardowo zamiast robic co sinengo
<bastetmilo> Faktury i rachunki
<bastetmilo> i Szablony
<NORMALNY_FACET> to szukam na wolnym programu do faktur:)
<bastetmilo> masz podglad jak wyglada rachunek
<NORMALNY_FACET> i kolezanka mnie namawia tutaj na wfirme
<NORMALNY_FACET> ale podoba mi sie ten onlinowy program
<NORMALNY_FACET> bo  w sumie po ca mam cos instalowac
<NORMALNY_FACET> nie?
<NORMALNY_FACET> nawet na smartfonei jestem w stanei wystawic rachunek..
<NORMALNY_FACET> nie slonce?
<NORMALNY_FACET> tak jest?
<bastetmilo> NORMALNY_FACET: nie namawiam :) tylko mówię, że używałam dwa lata w swojej firmie
<BlessJah> do kogo piszesz słońce?
<bastetmilo> i sprawdzało się
<NORMALNY_FACET> przechodze na Twoja stronę mocy
<NORMALNY_FACET> tez zacznę uzywac
<bastetmilo> :)
<bastetmilo> NORMALNY_FACET: napisz BlessJah, że słonce było do mnie, bo sobie chłopak jeszcze coś pomyśli :)
<NORMALNY_FACET> no ale tam są w szablonach faktury:(
<bastetmilo> NORMALNY_FACET: ale one wygladaja tak samo
<NORMALNY_FACET> :)
<bastetmilo> tylko zamiast faktura masz rachunek :)
<NORMALNY_FACET> jestem normalny czyli nie szukam ptaków:))
<bastetmilo> NORMALNY_FACET: ale on ma na mnie ignora i nie widzi ze ze mna rozmawiasz :)
<NORMALNY_FACET> heteryk wiec słońce było do kobietki;)
<NORMALNY_FACET> aha
<NORMALNY_FACET> :)
<NORMALNY_FACET> :)))
<BlessJah> monolog
<NORMALNY_FACET> :)
<BlessJah> NORMALNY_FACET: wyłącz komputer i dokończ piwo
<bastetmilo> no własnie o tym mówię :)
<NORMALNY_FACET> <bastetmilo> to jak z tymy szablonami?
<NORMALNY_FACET> tam są faktury...
<bastetmilo> NORMALNY_FACET: no to co. Szablon wygląda dla rachunku tam samo, tylko masz napisane "Rachunek"
<NORMALNY_FACET> czy jeszcze cos oprócz tego co juz ustalilismy powyżej trzeba zmienic aby byly wystawiane rachunki?
<bastetmilo> raczej nie
<NORMALNY_FACET> aha
<NORMALNY_FACET> a przed drukiem sie wybiera szablon
<NORMALNY_FACET> czy teraz w tych szablonach
<bastetmilo> Szablon wybierasz raz, mozesz chyba wgrac swoje logo
<bastetmilo> tzn. ja miałam wgrane
<NORMALNY_FACET> aha
<bastetmilo> a potem leci już z automatu
<NORMALNY_FACET> a który wybrałas
<NORMALNY_FACET> ?
<bastetmilo> ten podstawowy
<NORMALNY_FACET> elegancki, prosty
<bastetmilo> prosty
<NORMALNY_FACET> tak pytam dla porównania;)
<bastetmilo> jakoś nie przywiązywałam szczególnej wagi do tych wygladu rachunków :)
<bastetmilo> tfu.  bez 'tych'
<NORMALNY_FACET> :
<NORMALNY_FACET> :)
<NORMALNY_FACET> wybrałem prosty:)
<BlessJah> zabawnie to wygląda
<NORMALNY_FACET> mniej proszku na papier z tonera pojdzie:)
<NORMALNY_FACET> eko;)
<bastetmilo> hyh :)
<NORMALNY_FACET> czy jest jeszcze coś co powinienem wiedziec?
<NORMALNY_FACET> ?
<bastetmilo> NORMALNY_FACET: mają dobry support
<bastetmilo> wiec mozesz zawsze pytac na ichnim forum
<NORMALNY_FACET> aha
<NORMALNY_FACET> a o ustawieniach jest jeszcze cos co powienienem sie od ciebei dowiedziec?:)
<bastetmilo> Hm... pamietaj zeby co miesiac uzupełniac deklaracje ZUS :)
<NORMALNY_FACET> to juz ksiegowa zrobi za mnie
<bastetmilo> aha. Jak masz ksiegową to juz raczej nic nie musisz wiedziec, bo ja jeszcze ksiegowosc prowadzilam w tym sama
<NORMALNY_FACET> podziwiam takie kobiety jak ty!
<bastetmilo> BTW. Niech ktoś przekaże BlessJah, że może zapomnieć o muffinkach.
<NORMALNY_FACET> wlasnie takij szukam;)
<BlessJah> NORMALNY_FACET: wyłącz komputer, zanim zrobisz coś głupiego
<karoles> ,memo by sie przydalo
<NORMALNY_FACET> bizneswoman;)
<bastetmilo> NORMALNY_FACET: pracuje już na etacie :)
<BlessJah> po alkoholu nie powinno się robić dwóch rzeczy, prowadzić i pisać na ircu
<bastetmilo> własna firma to nie jest coś dla mnie teraz :)
<NORMALNY_FACET> :)
<NORMALNY_FACET> a tak przy okazji to zrobie mała reklame dla ciebie
<bastetmilo> reklame?
<NORMALNY_FACET> mam w swoim portfelu
<NORMALNY_FACET> produkt bankowy!
<NORMALNY_FACET> dla firm co mają klopoty finansowe
<NORMALNY_FACET> nei jest sprawdzany BIK
<BlessJah> NORMALNY_FACET: to ty ostatnio za pomoc oferowałeś pożyczkę???
<BlessJah> dobrze kojarzę?
<bastetmilo> NORMALNY_FACET: oferujesz mi pożyczkę czy co?
<bastetmilo> hm... lekka przesada... może już lepiej nie pij
<NORMALNY_FACET> oferuję ci
<NORMALNY_FACET> opcje
<NORMALNY_FACET> i na pewno masz przedsiebiorców co mają klopoty
<bastetmilo> erm. Nie.
<NORMALNY_FACET> mam podpisaną umowę z JEDNYNYM bankim co takei kredyty ma dla firm
<bastetmilo> a jakiż to bank?
<NORMALNY_FACET> jak ci powiem to strace klienta
<bastetmilo> możesz mi napisać na query, zeby nie smiecic na kanale
<BlessJah> NORMALNY_FACET: naprawdę, powinieneś już wyjść, za dużo wypiłeś, żeby pisać na kanale
<NORMALNY_FACET> a kanal jest o czego?
<NORMALNY_FACET> od patrzenia?
<bastetmilo> NORMALNY_FACET: to jest kanał o ubuntu, juz skonczyles temat
<NORMALNY_FACET> no ale ja nikt nie pisze to co sie czepiasz
<NORMALNY_FACET> i tak tu wszyscy umarli
<NORMALNY_FACET> albo umierają
<NORMALNY_FACET> ;)
<BlessJah> ja pierdzielę
<NORMALNY_FACET> trzeba rozruszac to towarzystwo:)
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: jesteś tutaj czy on taki monolog prowadzi?
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: jestem
<bastetmilo> i tak, ze mna rozmawia.
<BlessJah> aha
<NORMALNY_FACET> <bastetmilo> w kazdym razie zapisz sobie maila jakby ktos z twoich kompanów mial problemy finansowe
<NORMALNY_FACET> info@feniks-kredyty.pl
<bastetmilo> eh :(
<BlessJah> 03-09.log:2258< NORMALNY_FACET> W ramach wdzeczności podaje adres mailowy do siebie w celu uzyskania pozyczki, leasingu, kredytu na firme bez BIK i wiele innych produktów finansowych: info@feniks-kredyty.pl
<NORMALNY_FACET> :)
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: na bjarne idziesz?
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: idę na 90%
<NORMALNY_FACET> <BlessJah>reklama dzwignią handlu, nie wiesz? Jak niewiesz to bedziesz do konca życia pracować u kogos na etacie
<bastetmilo> (etat nie jest zły)
<NORMALNY_FACET> super...
<bastetmilo> kto jeszcze nie widział Las Vegas Parano/Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas, ma na dysku/płycie i chce obejrzeć ze mną? :)
<NORMALNY_FACET> jak ktos lubi
<NORMALNY_FACET> moze tak
<NORMALNY_FACET> inacze
<NORMALNY_FACET> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rmfe3XVkiO0&context=G21eb728RVAAAAAAAAAg
<NORMALNY_FACET> sciagnijci esobie filmy z tego teledysku
<NORMALNY_FACET> osoby zbyt uczuciowe neipowinny tego ogladac
<NORMALNY_FACET> zwlaszcza kobiety przeżywają ten teledysk dramatycznie...
<NORMALNY_FACET> a film Ostatni Pociąg ....polacem
<NORMALNY_FACET> polecam
<bastetmilo> dobra, cofam propozycje :> nie ma oglądania filmu :)
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: ile mniej więcej kosztuje miesiąc mieszkania we Wrocku?
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: jak bardzo chcesz po studencku?
<BlessJah> akademik 350, żarcie 100 plus słoiki, plan minimum
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: powiedzmy, że jedzenia nie będę przywozic z domu.
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: szukasz chlopa czy co?
<bastetmilo> i nie akademik
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: chłopa? Nie rozumiem.
<BlessJah> stancja 400-800, żarcie od 300 wzwyż
<jacekowski> no bo tu zapraszasz na ogladanie filmow
<jacekowski> wczesniej mowilas co sie lachonom podobaa
<BlessJah> przyganiał kocioł garnkowi
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: hm. Nie zapraszam do siebie. Kazdy ogląda u siebie.
<BlessJah> :]
<jacekowski> ahm
<bastetmilo> i sam jesteś lachon
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: w 1200-1300 można się zamknąć? No to nie jest strasznie źle
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: zamknąć się można w dowolnie niskiej kwocie - na zasadzie "mówią że za 800 netto nie da się przeżyć, a przeżywają"
<bastetmilo> No, ale ja jestem rozrzutna.
<bastetmilo> i nie lubie oszczędzać
<bastetmilo> ale nic, dopiero za miesiąc się dowiem czy będzie bardziej mi sie przeprowadzić.
<bastetmilo> *bardziej opłacało
<BlessJah> ignore na normalnego, tak dla zdrowotności
<bastetmilo> może nie wróci
<BlessJah> wroci
<bastetmilo> czemu hodowcy psów mają takie obrzydliwe strony...?
<bastetmilo> i jeszcze animowane gify.
<BlessJah> komplet ignore'ów przywrócony, można iść spać
<bastetmilo> znów dostałam ignora?
<bastetmilo> ładnie.
<BlessJah> foch :]
#ubuntu-pl 2012-03-18
<m477> oesu]
<drathir> hrhr
<m477> jaki najarany jestem
<m477> obczaj http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kilogram-siła
<drathir> trzeba bylo tyle palic? juz czytam...
<m477> ;]
<denysonique> siemano ubunciarze, stoczylem sie do waszego poziomu
<denysonique> uzwam zajebistego unity
<Voldenet> sugerowanie, że ktokolwiek tutaj używa ubuntu
<Voldenet> chcesz nas obrazić? :D
<Ozil> dobranoc
<Wizard> jaaa, ładną Niemkę kamera na widowni wyłowiła!
<hsildaerD> qermit: zaraz dostanę zespół touretta
<qermit> Dreadlish: wystarczyło PM wysłać
<marcin_m> Witam
<marcin_m> zainstalowalem ubuntu 10.04 i czasami zwiesza mi sie srodowisko graficzne tak, ze moge ruszac kursorem ale reaguje tylko ostatnie aktywne okno
<marcin_m> mialem cos podobnego na 11.10 dlatego zainstalowalem 10.04 ale widocznie nie byla to wina dystrybucji
<Wizard> a da się przełączyć na tty?
<marcin_m> Wizard: da się, zrestartowalem gdm'a
<Wizard> a masz włączone efekty? compiz czy ocś takiego?
<marcin_m> mam domyslna konfiguracje, nic nie grzebalem
<marcin_m> to sie wylacza w gconf-editor ?
<Wizard> hmm, można też z menu: system→ustawienia→wygląd, zakładka efekty
<Wizard> 10.4 to lucid?
<marcin_m> lucid
<marcin_m> to wyglada na to, ze nie potrzebnie wywalilem 11.10 ;/
<Wizard> czy ja wiem?
<Wizard> nie znam przyczyny :]
<Wizard> odwołali drugą serię :(
<qermit> marcin_m: jaką masz kartę graficzną?
<jarekpp107> witam
<Wizard> cześć jarek
<jarekpp107> jak tam niedzielny dzionek mija
<karoles_> chujowo.
<Wizard> karoles_, nie klnij
<karoles_> a w sumie
<karoles_> to ubuntu
<karoles_> :S
<jarekpp107> to chuj..... powinieneś wypikać
<Wizard> a co, też z arch-pl przyszedłeś?
<Wizard> jarekpp107, nie klnij!
<jarekpp107> ja cytowałem :P
<karoles_> Wizard: Nie, z debiana czy innego czegoś
<karoles_> albo qwpx
<karoles_> nie pamiętam
<Wizard> configure: error: WMaker library not found
<Wizard> qwco?
<Wizard> :(
<karoles_> Wizard: Nie chcesz wiedzieć :/
<Wizard> karoles_, skoro tak mówisz :)
<Wizard> łe, jak nie działa, to zrobię sobie gworkspace
<Wizard> kobyła z gnustepa :/
<Wizard> wywala się co kliknięcie
<Wizard> eh
<Wizard> żysie
<djmentos> żydzie*
<Wizard> nawet jeśli, to co?
<Wizard> :>
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<Wizard> cześć bastetmilo
<bastetmilo> zaraz mnie coś strzeli. No jak trudne może być zrobienie plik csv, żeby głupi sklep to łyknął.
<Wizard> bastetmilo, użyj excela ;D
<bastetmilo> Wizard: nie mam exela :) mam za to OpenOffice, LibreOffice i Numbers. Ale i tak wychodzi na to, że klient źle zrobił plik xls.
<bastetmilo> *excela
<tajwanuser> cze
<marcin_m> qermit: GeForce 9200m
<m477> oesu
<panx> To use PHP 5.3.0+, you must set the date.timezone setting in your php.ini. xD, co masz czas do php?
<jacekowski> php ma funkcje zwiazane z czasem
<m477> jak kazdy jezyk
<ntat> Cześć.
<Ozil> Cześć
<Ozil> boli mnie głowa
<Ozil> bastetmilo: ping
<panx> Ozil, :P
<dawid_> jest możliwość usb bootu w award bios bo cos nie umiem
<dawid_> w phoenixie dało sie na pewno bo robiłęm nie raz
<dawid_> a teraz mam lepszego kompa ale z usb bootować nieumi
<karoles> dKc: upgrade bios'a?
<bastetmilo> Ozil: ping
<foreste> czesc
<foreste> http://groups.google.com/a/googleproductforums.com/forum/#!category-topic/websearch-pl/jak-mogę/Zg0RCmIYwYQ
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/7anb6pa> (at groups.google.com)
<AZEZELLO> witam
<AZEZELLO> mam probblem
<karoles> wspieramy Cie.
<AZEZELLO> 8t600GT nie podaje obrazu na asusie na nfroce 5
<AZEZELLO> geforce 8600 gt
<AZEZELLO> problem fermiego to chyba jest
<AZEZELLO> X1300 na tej plycie podaje
<AZEZELLO> 8600GT dziala na innej plycie   na s939  na pci ex x8  .  DZialal tez na GIGABYTE z pci x8 na stale
<AZEZELLO>  czerny ekran jeden dlugi i trzy krotkie dzwieki speakera wskazuja na pro blem z gpu
<AZEZELLO> karta jest dobra ,plyta tez
<AZEZELLO> instaluje na niej system ale z x1300
<AZEZELLO> co powieta ?
<bastetmilo> ktoś się bawił phpmyadmin? Bo popsułam sobie bazy a jak robiłam backup to bezsensownie zaznaczyłam wszystkie... I przy  próbie przywrócenia wywala mi się na tych bazach co sie powtarzają...Help :(
<witek> hi :)
<witek> w LXDE niemogę ustawić większej rozdzielczośći niż 800x600 jak wymusić większą rozdzielczość to starszy lapciak toshiba satelite 4600
<jarekpp107> witek, jaka grafika tam siedzi ?
<jarekpp107> bastetmilo, o widzę że nie jestem sam  co do psucia czegoś :P
<bastetmilo> jarekpp107: dziś wszystko "leci mi z rąk" - mam proste zadanie i nie mogę nic w ogóle zrobić.
<jarekpp107> bastetmilo, a nie możesz np na virtualbox postawić system z mysql   wgrać tam baze z backup
<jarekpp107> i potem zaznaczyć to co chcesz i zrobić jeszcze raz backup
<jarekpp107> ewentualnie służę swoim wirtualnym przyjacielem
<bastetmilo> jarekpp107: masz tam mysql?
<jarekpp107> hmm a wiesz że nie wiem moment
<jarekpp107> a buckup robiłaś z poziomu bazy z z phpmyadmin
<bastetmilo> jarekpp107: z phpmyadmin
<bastetmilo> i zaznaczyłam wszystkie bazy jakie miałam...
<jarekpp107> a nie możesz zrobić po prostu nowej bazy danych i wgrać tam buckup
<jarekpp107> czy buckup ma przypisaną nazwę bazy bo już nie pamiętam
<bastetmilo> jarekpp107: nie jedną baze danych. Wszystkie bazy.
<jarekpp107> aaa
<jarekpp107> moment muszę coś zrobić i zaraz sie odezwę
<jarekpp107> bastetmilo, jesteś
<jarekpp107> bastetmilo,  jak tam twój problem sorry miałem małe problemy jesteś
<bastetmilo> jarekpp107: na razie zostawiam to... Nie mam do tego cierpliwości dziś.
<jarekpp107> hehe
<jarekpp107> bastetmilo,  co zły dzień dzisiaj masz
<bastetmilo> jarekpp107: bardzo
<jarekpp107> bastetmilo,  to trzeba było powdychać pięknej pogody  to od razu byś sie lepiej poczuła :P
<bastetmilo> jarekpp107: byłam dziś na dworze... to chyba był błąd, bo po spacerze zaczęło mi się wszystko sypać.
<jarekpp107> bastetmilo,  hmm to wnioskuję że ci najlepiej w domu he :P
<bastetmilo> jarekpp107: to chyba raczej kwestia tego, ze dzis byla piekna pogoda, a ja nie moglam w pelni sie cieszyc nią, bo ostatnio niedosypiam, a jak juz sie wyspałam i wypoczełam, to zarwę dziś noc bo na jutro rano mam uruchomić nową stronę.
<jarekpp107> bastetmilo, jakiś społeczny projekt  czy   strona dla klienta
<bastetmilo> dla klienta
<m477> ale sie przechlalem\
<bastetmilo> troche mnie martwi, że niedługo sie okaże że z pracy wracam zamiast do domu to znów do pracy...
<jarekpp107> hehe :)
<bastetmilo> m477: znów?
<jarekpp107> pracoholizm
<m477> znow
<bastetmilo> jarekpp107: cóż. Chciałabym zarabiać więcej.
<karoles> bastetmilo: po co  :S?
<bastetmilo> karoles: bo mi na książki nie starcza.
<karoles> >pdf
<jarekpp107> bastetmilo, :) a teraz jak twoje zarobki się plasują powyżej czy poniżej średniej krajowej he
<jarekpp107> nowa średnia do 4000 nie wiem z czego oni to  liczą he
<bastetmilo> jarekpp107: na razie to jest najniższa krajowa. Jak dobrze pójdzie to może uda mi się wyciągnąć około 2000 miesięcznie.
<bastetmilo> karoles: czytam w wannie. PDF to nie wyjście dla mnie :)
<jarekpp107> bastetmilo,  a to nie lepiej poszukać dobrej pracy albo coś samemu założyć :) przecież fach w rączkach masz :P
<bastetmilo> jarekpp107: ale ja własnie mam pracę... a firme zamknęłam...
<jarekpp107> bastetmilo,  i najniższa krajowa hmm  co się dzieje z  tym krajem he
<bastetmilo> jarekpp107: mam najniższą na półetatu.
<jarekpp107> bastetmilo, a to jeszcze lepiej he :P
<bastetmilo> ale klienci starzy zostali
<bastetmilo> wiec teraz siedze po nocy i pracuje
<jarekpp107> a nie  myślałaś aby jakiegoś handlowca zatrudnić co by ci zleceń szukał za udziały w zyskach
<jarekpp107> :) wiesz oni potrafią wmówić komuś coś  czego mu nie potrzeba :P
<bastetmilo> jarekpp107: ale po co?
<jarekpp107> więcej zleceń więcej zysku chyba
<bastetmilo> jarekpp107: a kiedy miałabym spać?
<jarekpp107> bastetmilo,  hmm to byś  swojego TŻ   do pracy zagoniła po godzinach he
<bastetmilo> jarekpp107: ale on ma wlasną pracę
<jarekpp107> bastetmilo, hmm to może jakiejś zdalnej pracy w zagranicznej agencji poszukaj :P
<bastetmilo> jarekpp107: czy ty czytasz co ja piszę? Mam już pracę.
<jarekpp107> no ale chciałaś więcej zarabiać :P
<bastetmilo> ... a przeczytałeś co napisałam wcześniej? Że będę z pracy do pracy jeździć zamiast do domu?
<jarekpp107> hmm ja już chyba nie kontaktuje dzisiaj :P
<karoles> zdalnej
<badASSlol> mam problem z sieciowka bylby mi ktos w stanie pomoc ?
<karoles> ?
<badASSlol> to jest sieciowka na usb chipset zd1211b z lsusb , po rebrandingu to jest atheros ar5007ug(tak mi winda pokazuje) jezeli hcodzi o model
<badASSlol> ogolnie sieciowka sie odpala w ifconfig stoi w iwconfig tez ale nie moge sie polaczyc z wlasna siecia a przy skanowaniu okolic nie wykrywa sieci(czasem 1 ale po chwili traci sygnal)
<badASSlol> nie jest to wina samej sieciowki bo na windzie mi lapie z 9 sieci w tym samym miejscu
<badASSlol> w dmesg pokazuje jakas klotnie firmware z bootdevice ale jak szukalem po tej lini w google to bylo pare threadow ale bez fixa
<badASSlol> jakies pomysly ?
<jacekowski> ndiswrapper
<badASSlol> probowalem i nic to nie dalo
<karoles> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/zd1211rw
<karoles> czytales?
<badASSlol> no tak ale za duzo z tego nie wynika
<badASSlol> bo driver jest zaladowany
<badASSlol> od niedawna w sumie korzystam z linuxa ale problem z wbudowana sieciowka udalo mi sie rozwiazac a z tym ani rusz bo niby dziala wszystko jest odpalone ale nie dziala tak jak powinno
<FrugoMaster> cześć
<badASSlol> chwila wrzuce na pastebina dmesg
<badASSlol> http://paste.ubuntu.com/889896/ - dmesg czesc po podpieciu usb
<karoles> Dobra ja ide spac
<karoles> musze wstac o 6
<karoles> :*
<qermit> to tak jak ja
<qermit> ale jeszcze nie ide
<Voldenet> 1st
<jacekowski> ja musze o 6 rano byc na heathrow
<qermit> czytaj HIV row
<AZEZELLO> witam wie ktos jak zmniejszyc ilosc linii pci express z 16 do 8 ?
<dweller> a co chcesz uzyskać?
<AZEZELLO> karta moze miec uszkodzone 8 linii
<dweller> możesz lakierem do paznokci zamalowac odpowiednie piny
<AZEZELLO> mam taka sama jak w opisanym na jednym forum problemie
<AZEZELLO> chodzi o to ze mi tez zawsze dzialala na x8
<AZEZELLO> a na tej plycie nie wiem jak przestawic . Zamalowac na plycie ?
<dweller> nie
<dweller> na karcie
<AZEZELLO> hmm
<AZEZELLO> chodzi o styki ?
<dweller> nom
<AZEZELLO> ciekawe
<AZEZELLO> robiłeś to kiedyś?
<badASSlol> byłby ktoś w stanie mi może pomóc z usb sieciówką ?
<AZEZELLO> dweller takie pomysły to może lepiej na końcu
<dweller> ale lakier łatwo schodzi
<badASSlol> ogólnie działa ale nie widzi żadnych sieci ani nie łączy się z moją własną czasem ewentualnie złapie 1 bacona
<dweller> innego pomysłu nie ma
<dweller> chyba że chcesz zdrapywać styki
<dweller> bo jeżeli płyta nie obsługuje to nic nie poradzisz
<dweller> a lakier przynajmniej łatwo usunąć
<dweller> coś w ten desen testowali przy analizie skalowania HD5870 przy różnych liniach PCIe
<dweller> a jeżeli karta jest jebnięta to już jej bardziej nie zaszkodzisz :">
<badASSlol> ktokolwiek ? ;d
<dweller> badASSlol: jaką sieciówką?
<badASSlol> pokazuje mi ze chipset to zd1211b
<AZEZELLO> dweller skąd wiesz że nie da się  np z biosu zmusić płyty ?
<badASSlol> cos od UPC
<badASSlol> ma tylko naklejke z macadressem  ;p a to co wyciagam z lsusb to : zydas zd1211b (rebranding to ar5007ug z tego co wyczytalem)
<dweller> AZEZELLO: nie wiem
<dweller> możesz też tasiemke nakleić na odpowiednie piny
<dweller> cienką
<dweller> badASSlol: to nie pomogę bo na zd1211 sam poległem :D
<badASSlol> google przeczesuje
<badASSlol> nic po prostu nie dziala
<AZEZELLO> zd1211 łatwo się konfiguruje
<AZEZELLO> musisz załadować moduł
<badASSlol> modul jest
<badASSlol> zd1211rw zaladowany
<dweller> AZEZELLO: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/HD_5870_PCI-Express_Scaling/1.html
<dweller> ostatni akapit
<AZEZELLO> ifconfig pokazuje że jest podniesiona ?
<badASSlol> taa
<badASSlol> nawet przy iwlist x scan czasami jakiegos bacona zlapie
<AZEZELLO> iwconfigiem możesz wpisać nazwę sieci i wep ?
<badASSlol> zdjalem zabezpieczenia z mojej sieci i chcialem sie podlaczyc ale nic z tego nie wyniklo
<AZEZELLO> dhcpcliet działa ?
<AZEZELLO> client
<badASSlol> hmm
<AZEZELLO> dhcpcd albo dhclient
#ubuntu-pl 2013-03-11
<BlessJah> ale się dzisiaj działo
<buharin> hej
<BlessJah> hej
<BlessJah> cya
<BlessJah> ide spac w sumie
<bastetmilo> dzien dobry :)
<Yatmai> dobry
<Yatmai> marudziłem wczoraj, że po instalacji nie działa mi mysza i klawiatura
<Yatmai> tak dla potomności - Arch Linux, którego też mam na dysku również używa vmlinuz-linux i sumarycznie ubunciak mi się zbootował z archowskiego jajka
<Yatmai> korekta wpisów w grum.cfg pomogła
<sysek> zaraz mnie szlag trafi z tym glupim xfce
<Wizard> Cześć.
<Wizard> Yatmai: :D
<Wizard> sysek: XFCE nie jest głupie.
<Wizard> Ono jest po prostu.. normalne.
<Wizard> Dziś trudno się do normalności przyzwyczaić ;)
<Yatmai> Wizard: siema :)
<Wizard> I znów w robocie :(
<Yatmai> i znów poniedziałek
<sysek> ta
<Yatmai> z innej beczki
<Yatmai> mam modem umts w lapku i via comgt + pppd ładnie działa
<Yatmai> a jak przekonać networkmanagera do współpracy?
<Yatmai> głupie pytanie, ale nigdy nie używałem NM, a w opcjach "mobile broadband" mam nieaktywne
<mati75> to najlepiej wywalić nm
<Yatmai> ale nie po to postawiłem ubunciaka, żeby się pieprzyć w konsoli jak na archu
<bastetmilo> Yatmai: wyrażaj się. :)
<Yatmai> o.O
<Yatmai> no oki, nie wydaje mi się potrzebnym aby wykonywać długie i skomplikowane komendy w nieprzyjaznym czarnomiałym terminalu, jeśli mogę wykorzystać ładne, klikalne gui z kolorowymi ikonkami :)
<bastetmilo> :)
<Yatmai> a pomożesz na taki ładny request? :)
<Yatmai> to co znajduję w googlach generalnie jest rozpiską czy dany modem działa na ubuntu
<Yatmai> a wiem, że działa, bo się nim właśnie połączyłem
<mati75> SOA #1
<bastetmilo> Yatmai: nie mam już Ubuntu niestety :(
<Yatmai> mati75: to się cfaniaku przyznaj jak tego dokonałeś :P
<Yatmai> nie mówię, że nie działa, tylko nie umiem
<mati75> mam inny modem i dlatego może działa
<Yatmai> <facepalm>
<mati75> to jest ubuntu
<mati75> nic nigdy nie wiadomo
<Wizard> Yatmai: network manager jest rozbity na kilka modułów. Sprawdź, czy masz wszystkie paczki zainstalowane, bo wygląda, że nie.
<Wizard> A pisałeś, że masz Kubuntu - ono ma paczki nagłowie postawione ;)
<Wizard> Przy okazji KDE4.0 cięli co się dało.
<Yatmai> nooo, to może być wskazówka :)
<Wizard> network-manager-pptp
<Wizard> Ale widzę, że nie ma network-manager-pptp-kde :D
<mati75> można gtk dać
<mati75> o bidy
<Wizard> Można.
<HardyTwa1dy> cześć
<DaZ> a po co co pptp-kde >:
<Yatmai> DaZ: network manager na kubuntu nie chce mi współpracować z modemem umts
<DaZ> ale zwykle pptp bez zadnego kde powinno byc fajne
<DaZ> generalnie networkmanager ma chyba psychiczne problemy z modemami
<DaZ> wvdial lepszy :v
<Yatmai> wiesz, modem działać działa
<Yatmai> comgt+pppd
<Yatmai> ale skoro już mam ubunciaka, to chciałem sobie poklikać :)
<Yatmai> opcja modem broadband w NM jest wyszarzona
<DaZ> ja tez sobie chcialem poklikac, ale networkmanager połączył mnie raz
<DaZ> dunno, a masz modem-manager? :v
<Yatmai> wygląda na to, że jest
<Wizard> Yatmai: A to co mówiłem jest źle?
<Wizard> Mnie się wczoraj udało dzielenie internetu wyklikać w NM :D
<Wizard> On nie jest taki zły.
<Yatmai> Wizard: network-manager-pptp już mam w systemie
<jacekn> brendand: I am told that ppa is probably the best way
<jacekn> zly kanal ;)
<Wizard> :)
<DaZ> to jak ty wpisujesz te niki :c
<buharin> Wizard, hej jestes?
<Wizard> Tak.
<buharin> Wizard, potrzebuje zrobić wtyczke w oppen office
<buharin> robiles cos takiego?
<Wizard> Nie.
<buharin> : /
<buharin> jak sprawdzic w ktorym katalogu jest zainstalowany pakiet
<jacekn> buharin: nie wiem czy o to Ci chodzi ale sproboj: dpkg -L <pakiet>
<BlessJah> sigh, ale net dzisiaj muli
<buharin> jacekn, a dzieki chocaz juz sprawdzilem
<pat> czesc. pomoze ktos odpalic "StuntRally-1.9" ??
<pat> pobralem paczke tar.gz wypakowalem ja i co dalej jaj z tym zrobic zeby to wlaczyc
<Wizard> Dalej trzeba przeczytać instrukcję.
<gjm> cat README
<pat> https://github.com/stuntrally/stuntrally
<pat> tu jest to readme na dole ale ja nic tam nie widze w tym
<jacekn> nie wiem czy jeszcxze dziala ale ppa bylo kiedys tez: http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2011/07/install-stunt-rally-game-in-ubuntu-from.html
<buharin> kurde mamy zrobic wtyczke do robienia jakichs tam diagramow i ani openoffice ani libreoffice nie maja opisanego jak to sie robi
<gjm> pat: Jeżeli masz wszystko co jest potrzebne do skompilowania to wchodzisz do rozpakowanego katalogu i robisz:
<gjm> ./configure
<gjm> make && sudo make install
<gjm> Ale w twoim wypadku to chyba lepiej zainstalować z repo ;)
<Wizard> gjm: Tego chyba nie ma w repo.
<jacekn> Wizard: https://launchpad.net/~stuntrally-team/+archive/stable
<Wizard> No to po co on w źródłach grzebie? :)
<jacekn> chociaz to stare wersje
<Wizard> To niech grzebie.
<pat> jak wpisuje ./configure to pisze ze nie ma takiego katalogu ani pliku
<Wizard> pat: Gdyż nie myślisz.
<pat> moze i tak ale dla mnie jeszcze linux to czarna magia
<Wizard> Ciągle jeszcze nie uruchomiłeś tej gry?
<Wizard> W środku na pewno są jakieś pliki. Może gdybyś na wklej.org wstawił ich listę (wynik ls -l), to ktoś by ci podpowiedział..
<pat> ciagle choc kombinuje nadal. w tym pliku readme znalazlem jak by akapit compiling i tam pisze cos takiego we are using CMake and C++ ale nie wiem skad wziasc tego c++
<Wizard> Skąd co?
<Wizard> A, "wziąć".
<Yatmai> c++ jest przestarzały, ubuntu ma nowszą wersję: g++ :)
<Dreadlish> tsja
<Dreadlish> c++ jest zlinkowane do g++ w normalnych dystrybucjach
<pat> te pliki co mam od gry
<pat> http://wklej.org/id/978375/
<pat> tak nawiasem mowiac to tu odsylaja jeszcze z pliku readme http://code.google.com/p/vdrift-ogre/wiki/Compiling
<pat> a znow w pliku CMakeLists.txt chyba jest cos z instalacja ale nic i tak nie rozumiem http://wklej.org/id/978383/
<jacekn> hmmm to moze byc juz skompilowane
<jacekn> sproboj po prostu w katalogu glownym: ./stuntrally
<pat> jak to wklepe to wywala mi cos takiego /home/patryk/Pobrane/StuntRally/bin/stuntrally_x86: error while loading shared libraries: libopenjpeg.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jacekn> pat: apt-cache search libopenjpeg
<jacekn> pat: sudo apt-get install libopenjpeg2
<pat> jak wpisze to pierwsze to mam:
<pat> libopenjpeg-dev - development files for libopenjpeg2, a JPEG 2000 image library libopenjpeg2 - JPEG 2000 image compression/decompression library libopenjpeg2-dbg - debug symbols for libopenjpeg2, a JPEG 2000 image library
<pat> he he odpalilo tylko nie wiem teraz co bylo przyczyna nie dzialanie
<jacekn> apt-cache search szuka pakietow z orogramowaniem
<jacekn> jeden z tych co znalazl nazywal sie "libopenjpeg2" a brakowalo ci libopenjpeg.so.2
<jacekn> druga komenda zainstalowala libopenjpeg2
<jacekn> mysle ze jakis tutorial na internecie moglbyc przeczytac na pewno takie rzeczy tam beda
<pat> no wiesz moze i sa ale akurat szukalem chyba wszedzie instalacji tej gry i nie moglem znalesc opisu kazdy pisal tylko ze pobrac z strony projektu i grac
<pat> kurde dosyc z gra tnie jak nie wiem to jeszcze zrobil mi sie wonski ekran i ani rusz zeby go zmienic
<pat> da sie jakos przyspieszyc gry w ubntu?
<DaZ> >wonski
<jacekn> pat: upewnij sie ze sterowniki masz odpowiednie. jak masz nvidie to sie da od nvidi zainstalowac binarne, na pewno gdzie w internecie znajdziesz instrukcje
<pat> nos poko czaje was ale teraz rodzi sie pytanie lepsze te otwarte czy zamkniete?
<DaZ> do nvidii otwarte to jeszcze szajs w sumie :v
<jacekn> zamkniete na pewno beda duuuuzo szybsze
<pat> a poza instalcja trzeba jakos konfigurowac jeszcze te stery czy standardowe ustawienia wystarcza
<pat> zeby miec dobra wydajnosc
<Yatmai> nara
<jacekn> pat: tylko zainstaluj sobie z gui i to tyle
<pat> aha dzieki za info a takie jeszce  czemu karta graficzna bardziej sie grzeje w ubuntu niz w windowsie?
<DaZ> bo ubuntu jest kiepskie.
<jacekn> bo ubuntu wiecej z niej wyciska ;)
<pat> DaZ to jaka jest niby lepsza dystrybucja linuxa? z tego co szukalem i czytalem przed przesiadka to najczesciej sie mowi o ubuntu i poleca
<DaZ> pat: wszystkie są złe.
<Wizard> Dobry wieczór.
<Dreadlish> cześć Wizard
<bastetmilo> hej Wizard
<Wizard> Kurde. Żeby ściągnąć JDK IBM, to trzeba: założyć sobie konto wypełniając mnóstwo bzdurnych informacji o sobie, zalogować się tym kontem, doklikać do strony z łączami do ściągnięcia, odznaczyć, że nie chce się dostawać spamu, kliknąć akceptuję i przeczytałem, kliknąć "nie używaj Download Directora, chcę ściągnąć po HTTP", kliknąć łącze prowadzące wreszcie do paczki z javą.
<CookieM> ja tam wolę openJDK
<Wizard> Powiedz to licencji od WebŚwira :>
<Wizard> Poza tym, OpenJDK ma popsuty JIT.
<newbie|3> yo
<Wizard> Cześć newbie|3
<Wizard> "or how do I change grub to ntfs to install windows?" lolzors.
<Dreadlish> wtf.
<Wizard> #xubuntu.
<Wizard> Tam zawsze jest taka n00biliada.
<gjm> FAT16 lepiej.
<Wizard> Nie no, gość chce gruba na ntfs zamieniać. Szacuken.
<Dreadlish> ;D
<Wizard> Powiem mu, że musi przypiąć zewnętrzną stację dyskietek do PS/2. O.
<Dreadlish> a najlepiej napisać własny bootloader
<elbow> ej, jak se kompiluje program to jak go potem dodać żeby był gdzieś jego skrót?
<BlessJah> zobaczę ^^
<Dreadlish> dunno
<Wizard> elbow: Jak kompilujesz własny program, to musisz samemu napisać plik .desktop
<BlessJah> elbow: jakie DE?
<elbow> nie własny, jakiś z paczki
<Wizard> Dreadlish: No co mnie wytykasz? Chcesz, żebym bana dostał?
<Dreadlish> nie :<
<Wizard> To ten gość xubuntuXXX.
<Wizard> Od rana siedzi tam i miądzi, że chce zainstalować łindołs XP zamiast xubuntu.
<Wizard> I że ma jakąśtam płytę instalacyjną.
<Wizard> Jak go chcecie potrolować, to się przywitajcie i cośtam powiedzcie.
<Wizard> Boże, czuję się, jakbym znów miał 16 lat!
<Dreadlish> ;D
<Wizard> BlessJah: Ty to nawet trolować nie umiesz :D
<BlessJah> Wizard: czemu?
<BlessJah> jak newbie to newbie, nie?
<Wizard> Widzisz Dreadlish, nawet masoni tam siedzą.
<Dreadlish> no :D
<bastetmilo> gdzie?
<Wizard> Na zagranicznych kanałach o Óbuntu.
<bastetmilo> masoni i cykliści?
<Wizard> No.
<jacekowski> o moj borze
<jacekowski> muj*
<bez> nie urzywaj imienia pana boga swego nadaremno
<sysek> hej hej mars napada
#ubuntu-pl 2013-03-12
<Quintasan> witam
<sysek> (:
<Wizard> Cześć.
<bastetmilo> hej
<Belzebub> witaj czarodzieju Wizard!
<Belzebub> Wizard: jak java? :P
<Wizard> Ssie, jak zwykle ;)
<Belzebub> Wizard: nawet nie up**r*olisz stołu filiżanką kawy/zupy?
<Belzebub> dziwne, BlackBerry <10 jest na javie zrobione i działa stablinie
<Wizard> E, ja miałem na myśli to gówno, co ludzie w javie napisali a ja teraz muszę na to patrzeć.
<Wizard> Ręce nie są w stanie tak nisko opaść.
<Wizard> http://wiadomosci.gazeta.pl/wiadomosci/1,114871,13530560,Pawlowicz_proponuje__Zamiast_dyskutowac_o_zwiazkach.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/bnp8ztl> (at wiadomosci.gazeta.pl)
<Wizard> Lolzors.
<dawid> częś
<Guest97019> cześć
<Guest97019> mam problem z openshotem
<Guest97019> mianowicie przy próbie zmiany czcionki w animacji tytułowej program się zawiesza
<Guest97019> jest tu ktoś
<Guest97019> ?
<HardyTwardy> hi
<Wizard> Jest mnóstwo ktosiów.
<Guest97019> dlaczego tak sie dzieje
<Guest97019> wgl znacie jakiś DOBRY i stabilny Darmowy program do edycji i obróbki filmów ?
<jacekn> Guest97019: mozesz sprobowac kdenlive
<jacekn> Guest97019: co do openshots mozesz zglosic blad na launchpad.net i ktos powinien naprawic
<Guest97019> dzięki, próbowałem go ale ciężko się połapać
<Guest97019> co powiecie o pitivi
<Guest97019> ?
<Yatmai> siema
<Yatmai> gdzie mogę dopisać pakiet, żeby dpkg/apt myślał, że go ma w systemie?
<jacekn> Yatmai: po prostu sudo dpkg -i plik.deb
<Yatmai> nie, ja nie chcę instalować pakietu, chcę, żeby system myślał, że go ma bez instalacji
<DaZ> zrób se swoja paczke z taka nazwa, pusta ;v
<DaveZworka> jest ktoś ?
<Wizard> Ja jestem.
<DaveZworka> mam takie pytanko - słyszałem że nowy kernel wprowadził nowy system plików specjalnie dla SSD - z tym, że iso 12.10 jest na starym kernelu i dopiero po instalacji można zrobić aktualizację do nowego ale wtedy nie ma już jak zmienić systemu plików prawda ?
<DaveZworka> jest więc jakiś sposób na instalację 12.10 z nowym systemem plików dla ssd ?
<Wizard> A cóż to za specjalny system plików?
<Wizard> Zawsze możesz przenieść system na inną partycję, czy coś.
<jacekn> Wizard: to ten overlay SSH, nie wiem dokladnie jak sie to nazywa. cache jest na SSD a dane na normalnym
<Wizard> Pierwsze słyszę.
<Wizard> Na SSD to bym użył czegoś bez dziennika pewnie. Może ext2? Chociaż nie wiem, czy jest sens.
<DaveZworka> dajcie spokój nowe ssd potrzymają kilka lat a i tak się zmieni go za 2 - 3 ;)
<Wizard> DaveZworka: Możesz zrobić dwie partycje, zainstalować system na jednej, poustawiać sobie te swoje nowe jajka, na drugiej założyć ten maginczy system plików i system skopiować.
<Wizard> Tylko najpierw sprawdź, czy go grub rozumie ;D
<DaveZworka> Chodziło mi o F2FS
<Wizard> Cóż. Pomysł podrzuciłem.
<Wizard> Zostaje ci zabawa :)
<Wizard> Chyba, że wygóglasz coś lepszego.
<DaveZworka> Tak tak, dzięki tylko przypomniało mi się jak się nazywał więc napisałem ;)
<DaveZworka> może po prostu poczekam na 13.04
<BlessJah> czekanie na nowe ubuntu stracilo urok...
<BlessJah> co pol roku to za czesto, nawet nikomu party sie nie chce organizowac
<DaveZworka> a wiecie może czy zaktualizowane 12.10 nie muli już w konfiguracji nvidia + gnome shell ?? TYlko z tego powodu siedzę aktualnie na Win8. Lagi były nieodpuszczalne
<bastetmilo> O jej, a to niedługo znów nowe Ubu będzie
<bastetmilo> Jakbym nie miała własnych eventów do organizacji, to mozna byc cos pomyslec nad jakims party :>
<BlessJah> oho, widzę dusza imprezowiczki w jednym ciele z przywódczym charakterem i zdolnosciami organizatorskimi sie spotkaly
<bastetmilo> DO trzech razy sztuka. Tym razem 11 dni przed imprezą mam wszystko załatwione (lokal, prelegentów, uczestników)
<BlessJah> prelegenci? jakies sztywne spotkanie krawaciarzy czy nerdow z wykladami?
<bastetmilo> Krawaciarzy?
<bastetmilo> A cóż to?
<bastetmilo> A nerdy to tylko u Ciebie na PWr są.
<BlessJah> są, coś w tym złego?
<bastetmilo> Czy ja mówię, że to coś złego? Zwyczajnie, nerdy z polibudy nie bywaja na takich eventach
<Wizard> Nie bywają, bo trza z kampusu wyjść :>
<bastetmilo> hyhyhy
<Wizard> A oni znają tylko drogę akademik, elektryczny, bar.
<Wizard> Chociaż spotkałem takich w życiu, co nawet nie znają drogi do baru :(
<bastetmilo> :D
<BlessJah> Wizard: mamy swietny bar 100 od akademika
<BlessJah> o ktorym sie dowiedzialem dopiero teraz :/
<BlessJah> usprawiedliwia mnie, ze nie mieszkam na tekach
<Wizard> Cóż, ja też miałem świetny bar oboka akademika. A łącznie tych barów było nawet kilka.
<Quintasan> >nie wychodzenie z kampusu
<Quintasan> >PWr
<Quintasan> no chyba nie
<Wizard> A, PWr nie ma kampusu?
<Quintasan> ma
<Quintasan> tylko siedzenie na kampusie to domena ludzi którzy się uczą xD
<Quintasan> wait...
 * Quintasan chowa się bo sam własnie siedzi
<bastetmilo> uczysz sie Quintasan?
<Quintasan> bastetmilo: można tak powiedzieć
<BlessJah> jak masz zajecia, to jestes usprawiedliwiony
<Quintasan> Nie mam, siedzę i kradnę internet.
<BlessJah> szkoda ze dziekanat zamkneli
<Quintasan> Yyy, zgadzam się, szczególnie, że w końcu udało mi się prowadzącą od analizy dorwać i dostać podpis od niej.
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Gdzie jesteś?
<BlessJah> Quintasan: u siebie, a co?
<Quintasan> Nic, myślałem, że też po pewuerze biegasz
<Quintasan> Wizard: Kampus PWru jest imo dobry dlatego że wszędzie blisko tylko nie na zajęcia
<Quintasan> pasaż grunwaldzki blisko, jakieś jedzienie też blisko, piwo blisko
<Quintasan> Nic tylko studiować
<BlessJah> Quintasan: byles w H-4?
<Wizard> :D
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Yyyyy a co tam jest?
<Wizard> Quintasan: W sumie, to niegdyś dostałem się na PWr.
<Wizard> Ale studiów tam nie zacząłem.
<BlessJah> jedzenie
<Quintasan> BlessJah: jedzenie as in darmowe jedzenie czy jakiś bar?
<bastetmilo> Wizard: a ile ja razy sie dostalam na PWr, ale studia zaczelam tylko raz tam :>
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> A skończyłaś?
<BlessJah> a gdzie jest darmowe?
<bastetmilo> taa, nie. No coś Ty.
<BlessJah> bufet swietny
<Wizard> Pewnie nie. Na co obrotnej osobie studia ;)
<bastetmilo> Wizard: inne skonczyłam, na innej uczelni :)
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> Jeeżu, da się jakoś wyłączyć "przeglądarkę PDF" w Firefoksie?
<Wizard> Co za debil to wymyślił?
<mateusz> chyba musisz zmienić akcję dla tego rozszerzenia
<mateusz> Opcje > Aplikacje
<Wizard> Dzięki!
<Wizard> mateusz: Uratowałeś mojego starego lapka przed odfrunięciem w przestworza na własnych wiatrakach ;P
<DaZ> Wizard: ale to jest ficzer
<DaZ> i wszyscy go lofciajom
<Wizard> Ubuntu, które by to nie było, domyślnie ma zainstalowaną przeglądarkę PDF. Czy to jest Okular, Evince czy ePDFview - i tak jest lepsze niż jakieś gówno w żabaskripcie :/
<Wizard> Ficzer. Lofciajom.
<kklimonda_> ten pdf viewer Firefoksa fajny jest
<kklimonda_> ale pewnie nie na linuksie, mozilla od dawna olewa linuksa ;)
<Wizard> Nie jest fajny :/
<Wizard> Evince jest dobre i tak ma zostać.
<ftpd> http://wklej.org/id/979628/
<ftpd> Pomysły?
<kklimonda_> ftpd: to aktualizacja z lucid do precise?
<ftpd> kklimonda_, Tak.
<ftpd> Chwilę temu robiłem na innym hoście i było super.
<ftpd> A tu się popsuło.
<kklimonda_> ftpd: możesz spróbować zainstalować ręcznie na przykład mountall w wersji z precise i zobaczyć na czym się wywala
<ftpd>  mountall pre-depends on dpkg (>= 1.15.7.2)
<ftpd>   dpkg is installed, but is version 1.15.5.6ubuntu4.4.
<ftpd> Grubo.
<ftpd> podbiłem dpkg
<ftpd> Dobra, chyba przeszło po podbiciu dpkg i jakichś paczkach z palca jeszcze.
<ftpd> A nie, nie przeszło.
<ftpd> -f nstall poszło.
<ftpd> kklimonda_, Dzięki za hinta z mountallem, od niego wychodząc udało się to pchnąć.
<newbie> yo
<Wizard> ftpd: Biurko, czy serwer to było?
<ftpd> Wizard, Serwer.
<akurczyk> hejka, instaluje dosa. ustawilem niechcacy jezyk w kreatorze instalacji, czego efektem jest niemozliwosc korzystania z klawiatury :D pamieta ktos moze jaki jest numer domyslnej strony kodowej klawiatury programisty?
<Stirlitz_> dosa?
<akurczyk> tak :D
<Stirlitz_> 852?
<akurczyk> musze przygotowac dosa i windowsa 311 w wersji portable
<akurczyk> 852 mam teraz
<akurczyk> ma pozamieniane q z a
<akurczyk> i inne znaki
<akurczyk> jak klawiatura maszynisty
<Wizard> akurczyk: Kurde, to jest kanał o Ubuntu :|
<Wizard> Idź na #freedos, czy co..
<akurczyk> wiem
<akurczyk> pytalem na #dos
<akurczyk> #windows ale mnie olali
<akurczyk> sprobuje
<Stirlitz_> Wizard, jestes okropny
<Wizard> WIEM :D
<Dreadlish> nadgorliwość gorsza itd.
<Dreadlish> ale Wizard to Wizard
<Stirlitz_> w koncu ktos zadał fajne pytanie
<Dreadlish> mogło być gorzej :D
<Wizard> Oj ssijcie.
<Wizard> Dlaczego w tym kraju jest burdel *wszędzie*?
<Wizard> Dlatego właśnie, że ludzie przymykają oko na wszystko.
<Stirlitz_> akurczyk, cos jeszcze było...  keyb pl214
<Wizard> Ograniczenie prędkości? Przemnóżmy przez 3. Zakaz wstępu? Ja tylko zajrzę. Renta? Panie konował, pisz pan, mi tu zaraz, mi się należy! Kanał o Ubuntu? Pytania o DOS.
<bastetmilo> lol
<Stirlitz_> jasne to ja tu pieprze o zepsute javie i aucie
<akurczyk> Wizard, to dzisiaj juz bylo wiecej takich jak ja?
<Wizard> Nie ;D
<BlessJah> Wizard: /g
<kretu> Stirlitz_: on może, ma maupe przed nickiem
<akurczyk> 214  to nr strony kodowej?
<BlessJah> meh?
<Wizard> No kurwa jebana mać..
<Stirlitz_> dupe ma nie maupe :>
<Wizard> Zbanujcie mnie wreszcie i tyle.
<kretu> Stirlitz_: pokręcona troche ta dupa
<Stirlitz_> i potem mówia że linuksiarze to jakies dziwne som
<BlessJah> małpiarz kandydatem do perma oO
<Dreadlish> :D
<kretu> BlessJah: kontynuujesz wywód Wizarda?
<Dreadlish> spuszczam oko na chwilę, a tu bu :<
<BlessJah> kretu: nie, a co?
<Stirlitz_> akurczyk, jak przez mgłę ale coś sie jeszce ładowało... keyboard.sys z jakims parametrem
<kretu> bo to pasuje
<Stirlitz_> musze wyciągnąc dyskietli, tylko gdzie je wsadzic ;)
<BlessJah> nie, komentowalem jedynie fakt, ze z opa mozna tylko na permbana awansowac
<akurczyk> Stirlitz_, wiem byly specialne stery, ale ja potrzebuje narazie tylko przejsc na amerykanska strone :D bo nie daje rady nic napisac :D
<akurczyk> no fest, pisze mi dos ze bledny nr i ze nei zaladowla strony, a przyciski dalej zamienione :D
<akurczyk> wywale mode
<Stirlitz_> akurczyk, to 437
<akurczyk> thx
<kretu> akurczyk: z ciekawości, do czego tego dosa będziesz uzywał?
<akurczyk> nauczyciel poprosil mnie o przygotowanie dosa i win 311 portable na qemu na lekcje systemow
<akurczyk> kiedys w przedszkoluy jeszcze duzo umialem pod dosem, basica itp. znajomy mnei uczyl, ale juz nic nie pamietam :(
<akurczyk> 437 pisze ze code page not prepared code page specified has not been prepared i dalej mam 214 znaczki :(
<akurczyk> formatuje to
<akurczyk> :D
<Stirlitz_> akurczyk, http://www.instructables.com/id/How-To-Install-DOS-622-Under-VirtualBox/
<Stirlitz_> ten bedzie prawdziwy :)
<akurczyk> to qemu, ale po instalacji z united states, dalej mam ten problem
<Stirlitz_> weź prawdiwego dosa tam sa img nawet to bedzie lekcja pokory :)
<BlessJah> mam 4 euro w monetach, kazda z innego kraju oO
<akurczyk> progman mi sie wysypal :( :(
#ubuntu-pl 2013-03-13
<scx> http://drweb32.pl/news/news-2013-02-22.php
<scx> howto: http://wklej.org/hash/76b88dd6868/txt/
<HardyTwardy> cześć
<DeXTeD> Cześć
<bastetmilo> czesc
<jacekowski> trzeszcz
<Yatmai> dobry
<Yatmai> macie pomysł dlaczego na 12.10 lsof zwisa?
<Yatmai> nic nie wypisuje i wisi aż dostanie C^c
<jacekowski> zrob lsof -X
<jacekowski> i zobacz
<qermit> Yatmai: problem z dnsami?
<qermit> :P
<qermit> Yatmai: daj lsof -n
<Yatmai> jednak żadne z nich, ale zacząłem sprawdzać kolejne opcje i -b pomogło
<gjm> \o
<HardyTwardy>  o/
<bastetmilo> Wizard: ja nie :)
<rybas_> siemka
<rybas_> jest tu ktos czy wszyscy po spadali z krzeseł?
<jacekn> czemu niby?
<rybas_> no dobra nie trybi mi kamera internetowa samsung pleomax 4000 dzisiaj przesiadłem sie na linuxa ubuntu tzn zainstalowałem jako 2 system na windzie działa ze sterownikami z płytki płytki ze strony producenta pobrałem jakis badziew na linuxa ale to nie idzie i tak tylko kontrolka zaczeła sie palić i nic więcej poza tym ma ktoś  może drivery do tego hłamu?
<rybas_> dobra jak by sie ktos obudził a mnie juz by nie było to mój mail rybas6@wp.pl
<rybas_> a i jeszcze jedno kamerka jest z włoch i na polskim rynku takiej chyba nie było
<jacekn> rybas_: drivery musza byc do kernela odpowiedniego
<rybas_> wiesz nie za bardzo jeszcze trybie tego nowego linuxa kiedyś używałem troche w pracy ale to było dawno temu jakieś 5 lat i tam miałem gotowca praktycznie wszystkie emulatory i tego typu programy były zainstalowane więc nie miałem okazji poznać  dokładnie system
<rybas_> robie jak narazie aktualizacje do najnowszej wersji ubuntu może będą tam driwery mam nadzieje jak nie to płytka pod ręką jest i wróce bo tu juz troche wiem o co chodzi ale to i tak mało
<jacekn> rybas_: ok, zainstaluj 12.10 najnowsze, jest najwieksza szansa ze tam zadziala
<rybas_> hmmm 12.04 instaluje właśnie jak nie pójdzie sprawdze 12.10
<Psotnick> Bry, zna się tu ktoś na obróbce wideo? Konkretnie chodzi mi o skonwertowanie w ffmpeg pliku mp4 tak, aby się dał otworzyć w pinnacle studio 16
<sysek>  dweller pff ;)
<dweller> ;)
<sysek> juz zdjales ;) ?
<buharin> wybrali papieża!!
<gjm> No nie gadaj :f
<kretu> i co z tego?
<kretu> czarny przynajmniej?
<gjm> Nie.
<kretu> łeee
<bastetmilo> Argentynczyk
<kretu> to żadna sensacja
<bastetmilo> Jezuita
<bastetmilo> o prosze tu o nim http://nczas.com/wyroznione/habemus-papam-bialy-dym-nad-watykanem-kogo-wybrali-kardynalowie/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/ca49bwp> (at nczas.com)
<kretu> hmm, przyszłe wydanie ubuntu, to bedzie były benedykt? ;-]
<kretu> a nie, to żadne zwierzątko
<m477_> st
<m477_> :(
<mojzesz> Witam
<m477_> :)
<jacekowski> http://www.wykop.pl/link/1443643/przytul-mnie/
<jacekowski> byelm tam i widzialem na zywo
<mojzesz> Mam pytanie dotyczące. ubuntu
<jacekowski> o nie
<jacekowski> kolejny
<m477_> so lonely...
<mojzesz> Chodzi mi o polaczenia sieciowe
<mojzesz> Mam w lapku dwie wi fi jedna ssam neta a druga chce dawać net na inne urządzenia/komputery próbowałem już hotspot ale cos nie szlo
<DaZ> mialo byc o ubutu a jest orybactwie >_>
<jacekowski> dwie wifi w lapku?
<jacekowski> co to za laptop?
<mojzesz> Jedna na usb jest podpieta tp-link tle wniosek 722g
<mojzesz> Tl wn 722n nie g
<jacekowski> nie kazda karta to potrafi
<mojzesz> tp-linka uzywam do laczenia się z routerem kuzyna od ktorego ciagne net a wbudowana chcę udostępniać dalej
<mojzesz> I nie do końca ogarniam jak je poustawiac
<mojzesz> Może są jakies programy do tego typu rzeczy
<scx> jacekowski: co potrafi?
<mojzesz> Zw syn mi się obudzil
<scx> chodzi Wam o tryb ap?
<scx> mojzesz: jak chcesz postawic AP to konfigurujesz hostaps
<scx> s/hostaps/hostapd/
<mojzesz> Tak tryb ap dla wbudowanego atherosa
<scx> no to raczej bez problemu
<m477_> witam :)
<scx> atherosy sa obslugiwane przez: madwifi, ath5k, ath9k
<mojzesz> Ok zw
<m477_> ale mam banie
<scx> o ile nie jest to atheros na USB tylko pci/pcie/pcmcia/itp to wszystko powinno byc ok
<jacekowski> mojzesz: sprawdz iwconfig mode master
<scx> jacekowski: atherosy bez problemy obsluguja ap
<scx> nawet na ath5k/athk
<jacekowski> ale cholera wie co to on ma
<jacekowski> to moze byc na usb
<jacekowski> widzialem wbudowane wifi na usb
<jacekowski> dosyc czesta rzecz w sumie
<scx> moge tutaj wkleic konfig hostapd
<jacekowski> nie
<scx> jacekowski: pewnie jedna ma na pci a druga na usb
<scx> jacekowski: co nie? dam wklejke
<jacekowski> poza tym, sam hostapd nic nie da, trzeba miec jeszcze jakis dnsmasq
<jacekowski> a no wklejke to mozna
<scx> http://wklej.org/hash/d7008d46fb2/
<scx> i teraz tak:
<scx> * ja mam zbridgeowany interfejs - udostepniam po eth i wlan
<scx> * konfig dotyczy ath5k
<scx> * jest lista MAC akceptowanych komputerow
#ubuntu-pl 2013-03-14
<scx> * w osobym pliku sa hasla/klucze dla podanych adresow MAC
<mojzesz> Jedna jest wbudowana laptop acer aspire 5749Z podłączona to tp-link tl wn722n
<scx> w pliku hostapd.wpa_psk definiuje sie klucze
<scx> w pliku hostapd.accept dozwolone adresy MAC
<scx> a, jeszcze jedno - to konfiguracja dla WPA2 PSK
<scx> do tego zalecam serwer DHCP
<scx> poza tym musisz jakos udostepnic net
<mojzesz> To aż tyle kombinacji a prostszych opcji nie ma?
<jacekowski> nie
<scx> mojzesz: ale gdzie widzisz te kombinacje?
<scx> hostapd - WiFi w trybie AP
<scx> serwer dhcp - przydzielasz IP, zeby nie bylo syfu
<scx> + skrypt do udostepniania, ktory zaraz wkleje
<jacekowski> uwzglednij to ze wifi nie umie mostkow takich
<jacekowski> znaczy sie standard wifi nie przewidzial takich opcji
<jacekowski> i jak zrobi mostek i zacznie wysylac pakiety z innym mac zrodlowym niz adres z ktorym zostal polaczony z AP to dziwne rzeczy moga sie dziac
<scx> jacekowski: SOA#1 u mnie dziala :p
<scx> jacekowski: w hostapd.conf jest opcja, ktora uwzglednia, ze interfejs jest zbridgeowany
<jacekowski> no i?
<jacekowski> bez znaczenia
<jacekowski> bridge wifi do wifi to inna sprawa
<jacekowski> wifi do ethernet jest proste
<scx> on w ogole nie potrzebuje mostu
<jacekowski> nom
<scx> mojzesz: jestes tam jeszcze?
<mojzesz> Jestem caly czas na lapku
<mojzesz> Nie widać co pisze?
<scx> nie
<scx> ostatnia wiadomosc mam z 02:09
<scx> mojzesz: jak tam?
<scx> mojzesz: mojzeszu: ok, wrocilem
<scx> mojzeszu: ^^
<mojzesz> Jak graficzny zresetowac
<Voldenet> no
<Voldenet> chyba najłatwiej /etc/init.d/lightdm restart
<Voldenet> pod rootem
<Voldenet> kiedyś było ctrl+alt+bksp
<scx> Voldenet: chyba zablokowali
<Voldenet> no, troszkę irytujące
<Voldenet> bo to niejako sugeruje, że xorg juz nie wymaga takich restartów
<Voldenet> oj jak mocno chciałbym, żeby to była prawda
<sysek> damn windows 8
<m477_> ;o
<sysek> nudza mnie juz te wszystkie linuksy, dystrybucje
<scx> mojzesz: system na lapku mi sie aktualizuje
<scx> mojzesz: to troche potrwa
<scx_> mojzesz: ok, jestem teraz na laptopie
<HardyTwardy> czesc
<scx_> HardyTwardy: czesc
<bastetmilo> hej
<jacekowski> witaj
<mojzesz> Jestem Poki co tu
<mojzesz> Się bydle aktualizuje
<DeXTeD> Cześć
<mojzesz> Siema DeXTeD
<bez> elo
<bez> kde jest dobre?
<bez> na ubuntu?
<bez> czy lepsze gnome dla newbie?
<DaZ> kde.
<DaZ> albo pewnie unity ;v
<DaZ> no co za nuby
<HardyTwardy> raczej nie uslyszal odpowiedzi ;-]
<DaZ> NO CO TY
<HardyTwardy> >;-þ
<buharin> hej, chcialem przykladowy modul hello_world dodac i mam taki blad /lib/modules/3.5.0-25-generic/buid
<HardyTwardy> nastepnym razem musisz sie bardziej pospieszyc ;-]
<buharin> nie ma katalogu
<DaZ> albo sobie filtruje wszystko i co jakis czas trafiam na takich kretynów co uciekają 10 sekund po pytania, albo robie sobie smartfilter i konczy mi sie ram na serwerze
<buharin> a katalog istnieje
<buharin> :S
<DaZ> jak zyc ;_;
<rybas> witam mam problem ze skype nie widzi mi kamerki w cheese jest obraz w skype nie ma mam powłanczane wszystko w skype automatyczne video i td próbowałem  tego ale nic nie dało włączyło mi tylko skape a obrazu i tak nie ma mam ubuntu 12.04 tego remixa przyjazny puchacz  czy ktos może wytłumaczyć mi prostymi słowami jak to zrobić?
<rybas> Wejdz w programy->aplikacje->terminal i wklej to polecenie Kod: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype  Skype musi byc wylaczony
<shpaq> za nieużywanie znaków przestankowych należałoby strzelać w tył głowy, trzykrotnie
<rybas> i to nic nie dało
<rybas> a po co ci znaki przestankowe tranwajem jeździsz czy autobusu sie boisz
<rybas> ?
<shpaq> 11:24:52        rybas  | witam mam problem ze skype nie widzi mi kamerki w cheese jest obraz w skype nie ma mam powłanczane wszystko w skype automatyczne video i td próbowałem  tego ale nic nie dało włączyło mi tylko skape a obrazu i tak nie ma
<shpaq>                          mam ubuntu 12.04 tego remixa przyjazny puchacz  czy ktos może wytłumaczyć mi prostymi słowami jak to zrobić?
<shpaq> 11:25:29        rybas  | Wejdz w programy->aplikacje->terminal i wklej to polecenie Kod: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l2convert.so
<shpaq> ta wypowiedź nie na najmniejszego sensu
<shpaq> zmusiłem się do przeczytania do słowa 'skype'
<rybas> wiem wiem pewnie macie tu takie pytania na codzień
<rybas> ja mam od wczoraj linuxa i troche ciężko mi sie przestawić
<rybas> znajomy mnie namówił żeby przetestować sobie
<Dreadlish> trzeba jeszcze v4lz zainstalowac
<Dreadlish> v4l*
<rybas> tzn?
<shpaq> rybas: napisz jaki masz problem to polsku
<shpaq> tak szczerze to nie mam zielonego pojęcia co Ci nie działa
<rybas> normalnie skype nie widzi mi kamery
<rybas> w cheese jest obraz w skype nie ma
<shpaq> LD_PRELOAD dla skype musisz zrobić
<shpaq> nie wiem jak konkretnie się nazywa biblioteka w ubuntu
<shpaq> u mnie to jest;
<shpaq> [every][~] $ grep -i preload .zshrc
<shpaq> export LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so
<rybas> to w terminalu wpisać mam?
<shpaq> nie
<shpaq> to fragment pliku konfoguracyjnego mojej powłoki
<rybas> aha
<shpaq> u Ciebie to będzie najprawdopodobniej ~/.bashrc
<shpaq> i musisz sprawdzić gdzei dokłądnie masz tę bibliotekę
<rybas> oka poszperam
<shpaq> find /usr -type f -name 'v4l*.so'
<mojzesz> no witam
<rybas> nie rozumiem tego kolejny papieros a wyniku nie ma
<rybas> :/
<mojzesz> a jaki efekt zamierzasz osiagnac kolejnymi papierosami?
<mojzesz> mam pytanie czy ktoś wie jak ustawić jedna z dwóch kart sieciowych wi fi jako access point?
<rybas> efekt ? otruje kompa i może jak będzie miał raka to skype pokaże obraz z kamery
<rybas> :P
<rybas> mam znalazłem działczy skubana
<rybas> Exec=env LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<rybas> o gitara
<shpaq> dopisz sobie do .bashrc
<shpaq> export LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so
<rybas> hmmm ale tylko jak mam terminal odpalony to działa
<shpaq> echo 'export LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so' >> ~/.bashrc
<shpaq> przeloguj się
<shpaq> i normalnie odpal skype z ikonki
<bez> elo
<bastetmilo> niech mnie ktos przytuli :-( bo chora jestem i mi źle
 * Belzebub tuli bastetmilo 
<Belzebub> bastetmilo: wysłać kocyk?
<bastetmilo> nie, dziekuje, mam kołderke i grubeko kotka obok :)
<keNzej> Jest tu może jakiś programista - Python/Django - dokładniej mezzanine/cartridge?
<kklimonda_> a jeszcze dokładniej? ;/
<bez> elo
<mojzesz> siema bez
<mojzesz> o kto wstal scx
<KrolYN> czesc wszystkim
<KrolYN> mam pytanie
<KrolYN> mam slynnego juz ultrabooka od samsunga
<KrolYN> ustawilem wszystko tak aby moc zainstalowac ubuntu z usb
<KrolYN> instalator konczy prace bez errorow
<KrolYN> ale grub nie startuje tylko windows od razu
<KrolYN> instalowalem gruba na /dev/sda
<KrolYN> potem przy ponownej instalacji wszystko odbylo sie automatycznie wiec nie wiem gdzie polecail, ale tez sie nie uruchamia
<KrolYN> myslalem chwile nad tym
<KrolYN> czy musze stworzyc partycje boot-efi ?
<KrolYN> i na niej instalowac gruba?
<KrolYN> oraz dodac flage boot?
<DeXTeD> odpal z super grub disk (ewentualnie z live pen) następnie programem Boot-Repair
<KrolYN> hmm
<KrolYN> i sam wtedy zlokalizuje zrodlo gruba i ustawi odpowiednie flagi?
<KrolYN> do tego sluzy ten program?
<DeXTeD> nie wiem co robi, ale jak na razie 4 razy uratował/ustawił mi gruba :)
<KrolYN> opcja boot-repair jest na grub disku?
<DeXTeD> grub disk wyszuka Ci systemy jakie masz na kompie i pozwoli każdego odpalić
<KrolYN> ok
<KrolYN> a boot-repair uruchomic juz z ubuntu?
<KrolYN> nie uzywalem nigdy tych narzedzi, nie byly potrzebne
<DeXTeD> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<DeXTeD> tak
<DeXTeD> możesz najpierw odpalić z live CD/Pen/Dvd
<DeXTeD> jak masz pod ręką
<KrolYN> no mam, pomine grub disk
<KrolYN> sledzilem jego instalacje, wykryl dobrze systemu
<KrolYN> brakuje mu tylko priorytetu
<maniaks> Witam
<KrolYN> czesc
<maniaks> mam problem, nie moge zainstalowac ubuntu, podczas instalacji wyskakuje mi oszczedzanie energii i monitora nie jestem w stanie juz obudzic
<maniaks> Karta HD4850, monitor LG W2253TQ-PF
<maniaks> probowalem podlaczyc pod DVI jak i pod D-SUB - caly czas to samo
<KrolYN> hmm
<KrolYN> mam taka sama karte i dokladnie taki sam monitor
<maniaks> :(
<KrolYN> i nie bylo nigdy takiego problemu
<maniaks> a plyta glowna ? moze to zalezy od Biosu
<maniaks> a ja sie mecze juz 2 dzien, probowalem nawet instalowac 11.04  - bo gdzies wyczytalem, ze 12.10 ma problemy z hd48xx
<KrolYN> nie ma problemow
<KrolYN> trzeba zainstalowac sterowniki od amd i jest ok
<KrolYN> wlacz live cd ubuntu
<KrolYN> i wtedy instaluj
<maniaks> to samo..
<maniaks> probowalem juz wielu sposobow
<KrolYN> ustawienia monitora manualnie
<KrolYN> masz ATC i wskaznik zasilania wlaczone?
<maniaks> ATC?
<maniaks> ogolnie chocbym nawet myszka ruszal, ekran sie wygasza pisze "CYFROWY TRYB OSZĘDNY"
<maniaks> i miga mi ta dioda od zasilania
<maniaks> wlasnie tak jak to jest w oszczedzaniu
<maniaks> i coraz szybciej trace nerwy
<KrolYN> wez ustawienia na monitorze i zobacz czy masz tak jak Ci napisalem
<maniaks> nie mam czegos takiego w ustawieniach
<maniaks> mozesz podac konkretnie co musze nacisnac? Najpierw Menu a potem Ustawienia tak?
<KrolYN> menu -> ustawienia -> przycisk auto set
<KrolYN> i jedz do tych ustawien o ktorych mowilem
<maniaks> nie mam czegos takiego
<maniaks> mam takie zakladki OBRAZ (tu jaskrawosc, kontrast, gamma),  KOLOR( Temp Barwy, RGB), POZYCJONOWANIE (
<maniaks> (tu zegar,faza - oba nie ustawialne, i ostrość)
<maniaks> i potem USTAWIENIA ( Jezyk, POZIOMA, PIONOWA)
<KrolYN> jak na ustawieniach wcisniesz pare razy "AUTO SET" to przeskoczy do innych
<maniaks> a czekaj jest
<maniaks> RTC WYŁ, Wskaźnik zasilania WŁ
<KrolYN> wlacz rtc
<maniaks> no jest
<KrolYN> i sproboj instalowac
<maniaks> dobra, to ide probowac, jak to zadziała to oznacza ze jestem debilem, ze tego nie zauwazylem ;x
<KrolYN> raczej nie zadziala
<maniaks> KrolYN: dalej to samo..
<maniaks> KrolYN: plus juz nawet Windows nie chcial sie wlaczyc, wyskakiwalo oszczedzanie energii przy ladowaniu
<mojzesz> maniaks a co ci sie dzieje
<mojzesz> z kompem
<KrolYN> maniaks: to musisz miec cos w biosie
<KrolYN> ja mam taka sama konfiguracje i to nie jest problem z ubuntu
<maniaks> mojzesz: nie moge zainstalowac Linuksa, w czasie instalacji wlacza sie tryb oszczedzania energia i nie moge obudzic juz monitora
<maniaks> KrolYN: przejrzalem BIOS juz wczesniej i nie znalazlem nic co mogloby to powodowac
<mojzesz> reset biosa był?
<maniaks> byl
<maniaks> przywrocenie do fabrycznych ustawien
<mojzesz> jakie bebechy karta graf itp?
<maniaks> a nie poprzez zworke czy baterie
<maniaks> Intel E5200, siedzi na Gigabyte EP31-DS3L, karta graficzna HD4850, monitor W2253TQ-PF
<mojzesz> dziwne
<mojzesz> ze linuks nie wchodzi
<maniaks> :(
<maniaks> to juz nie rozchodzi sie o to czy wchodzi czy nie
<maniaks> tylko ekran wyalcza sie w losowym momencie, np nawet jak korzystam z LiveCD
<maniaks> czasem 5 minut, czasem 10
<mojzesz> moze matryca ci siada
<maniaks> ale to tylko pod linuxem
<maniaks> pod Windowsem moge siedziec i 20 godzin bez zadnego problemu
<mojzesz> a jaka wersje linuksa chcesz wgrac
<maniaks> ubu 12.10
<mojzesz> ja mialem ja obok windy 7 bez problemu
<mojzesz> teraz mam same ubu 12.10
<maniaks> :/
<mojzesz> wez bateryjka zresetuj biosa
<mojzesz> i jak masz zobacz inna grafe
<mojzesz> radeony wola miec zewnetrzne sterownikijak te z ubuntu
<KrolYN> mojzesz: mam takiego samego radeona
<maniaks> mojzesz: nie mam innej grafiki
<mojzesz> KrolYN a dogrywales mu jakies stery
<mojzesz> ?
<maniaks> ale nawet jesli
<maniaks> to jakos bezproblemowo linuxa zainstalowal
<KrolYN> mojzesz: tak te od amd, ale dopiero po instalacji
<KrolYN> ububntu nie ma problemu z ta karta
<KrolYN> ubuntu*
<KrolYN> glosniej chodzi bez sterow od amd, ale wyswietla poprawnie
<mojzesz> w gui?
<maniaks> dobra
<maniaks> szczerze to juz mi sie nie chce poraz setny restartowac i probowac
<mojzesz> a ile z tym walczysz juz
<maniaks> 2 dzien
<mojzesz> ja jebie
<mojzesz> grubo
<maniaks> sciagnalem nawet starsza wersje, bo gdzies czytalem ze 12.10 ma problemy z HD 48xx
<maniaks> lepiej pojde znow zalozyc zimowki, bo sypie jak cholera
<maniaks> ale w sumie to tylko przod zaloze ,bo 4 mi sie nawet nie chce
<bastetmilo> mojzesz: słownictwo.
<Belzebub> bastetmilo: już jest Ci lepiej?
<bastetmilo> Belzebub: no :) po tylu godzinach w łóżku, ciężko żeby było gorzej :> Antybiotyk chyba zaczyna w koncu działać
<kklimonda_> grypa cię dopadła
<kklimonda_> ?
<Belzebub> bastetmilo: kot ma Ciebie dosyć?
<bastetmilo> Belzebub: nie, teraz przyszedł drugi.
<bastetmilo> kklimonda_: podobno mam ostre przeziębienie.
<kklimonda_> bastetmilo: antybiotyk na przeziębienie? :(
<bastetmilo> kklimonda_: dwa ostatnie dni próbowałam nie wykaszleć sobie płuc, wiec może jednak jest potrzebny :)
<kklimonda_> bastetmilo: no cóż, jak lekarz zapisał to trzeba brać :)
<Belzebub> bastetmilo: ile masz tych kotów? O.o
<bastetmilo> Belzebub: 4.
<kklimonda_> trochę sporawo ;)
<kklimonda_> jak do matki wpadam, to już 3 dają w kość
<kklimonda_> dwa to idealna ilość
<Belzebub> kklimonda_: używasz kotów do ogrzewania nóg? :D
<kklimonda_> Belzebub: kotów się nie da używać, można co najwyżej mieć nadzieję, że kot uzna twoje nogi za wystarczająco godne by się przy nich położyć ;)
<scx> mojzesz: jestem jakby co
<sysek> i steam nie dziala
<sysek> co sie dzieje, kurcze
<sysek> wczoraj dzialal, dzisiaj nic
<kklimonda_> linux ;/
<sysek> lipa :/
<sysek> kklimonda_, nadal uzywasz ubu ?
<kklimonda_> sysek: ubu, fedory, centosa i windowsa :D
<kklimonda_> ale pewnie powoli przerzucę się na Fedorę
<sysek> zaraz mnie szlag trafi no
<sysek> czemu to nie dziaua
<sysek> kklimonda_, z gnome ?
<kklimonda_> sysek: tak, i systemd ^.^
<kklimonda_> gnome pracuje nad jednym ficzerem który mnie interesuje
<sysek> :o
<sysek> jakim
<kklimonda_> ostree i app bundles
<sysek> a ide spac, bo mnie szlag trafia
<foreste> kklimonda_:  ubu znudzilo sie ? ;d
<foreste> ciekawe jak wypali mir na ubu bedzie sukces czy klapa xd
<kklimonda_> foreste: do tego co robią Mir *może* mieć sens
<kklimonda_> zobaczymy jak im to wyjdzie, ale raczej poza Ubuntu nikt nie będzie go używać
<kklimonda_> foreste: nie tyle Ubuntu mi się znudziło, co pomysł Linuksa na desktopie ;)
<kklimonda_> sam mogę używać właściwie wszystkiego, byleby był terminal
<foreste> bo bedzie wayland natego nikt niechce mira
<foreste> terminal :>
<kklimonda_> foreste: no, ale one i tak dzielą wszystko pod spodem
<kklimonda_> tzn. sterowniki, KSMy etc.
<kklimonda_> jeżeli Canonical uznał, że Wayland nie da im tego czego potrzebują, na tyle szybko jak chcą, to był to dobry argument za Mirem
<foreste> kklimonda_:  terminal ?  to prosze archlinux :>
<kklimonda_> foreste: nie lubię
<kklimonda_> fedora jest blisko wszystkich upstreamów które mnie interesują
<foreste> moim zdaniem stabilniejszy np fedory
<kklimonda_> więc sobie testuję - zresztą ostatnio i tak siedzę na windowsie, z terminalami w VM
<kklimonda_> bo w Linuksie nawet głupi fullscreen dla flasha to problem nie do przeskoczenia :(
<foreste> masz ati ?
<kklimonda_> nie, nvidię
<foreste> dziwne
<kklimonda_> ale problemem jest to, że jak robię alt-tab to full screen się wyłącza
<foreste> jaki model ?
<kklimonda_> to samo jak właściwie zrobię cokolwiek co zabierze focus flashowi
<kklimonda_> foreste: quadro 140m, 560gtx
<kklimonda_> wątpię żeby problem był związany z kartą
<foreste> oo
<foreste> aja maju ati hd 4870
<kklimonda_> bo to nie jest jakiś problem z wyświetlaniem, a coś dziwnego na styku flasha z Xami
<foreste> ale chyba wymienie na gf
<foreste> flash na linuxa jest trupem
<kklimonda_> no jest
<foreste> wersja 11,2
<kklimonda_> ale to słabe pocieszenie skoro wszyscy go używają do streamowania video
<foreste> to ina adobe ze olala ludzi
<foreste> podpisala umowe z google i microsoftem
<kklimonda_> foreste: ale to nie jest problem winy, to problem tego, że nie działa :)
<kklimonda_> ja wiem, że flash jest martwy
<kklimonda_> html5 jest przyszłością
<kklimonda_> a adobe nie potrafi programować
<kklimonda_> ale ostateczny efekt jest taki, że jak robię alt tab to mi się film przełącza z trybu pełnoekranowego
<kklimonda_> to samo jak próbuję zmienić głośność afair
<foreste> ze ie ma miec integre flash a chrome ma papy flash
<kklimonda_> no, ciekawe czy mozilla się ugnie i zaimplementuje pepper api
<kklimonda_> w sumie pewnie nic to nie zmieni bo adobe i tak nie da pluginu do dystrybuowania innym firmom poza Google
<foreste> dziadowskie to ;/
<kklimonda_> no niestety
<foreste> zeby 1 firma dyregowala calym swiatem
<kklimonda_> nikt nie był w stanie sensownej alternatywy zaproponować
<wujek> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/maximizeflash/lljjmflmcnaigbhnheldbdbplkbhngnl
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/bu57qow> (at chrome.google.com)
<wujek> to jest całkiem niezłe rozszerzenie które "robi fullscreena" dla flasha
<kklimonda_> wujek: o, fajne
<kklimonda_> będę musiał przetestować
<wujek> 2 kliknięcia więcej niż jakby natywnie to działało, ale sprawdza się.
<wujek> zanim to poznałem, robiłem pierdylion razy ^+ zanim filmik osiągnął wielkość około fullscreena, także zdecydowanie wygodniejsze :D
<qermit> o/
<qermit> 1st
<|B|enedyktXVI> Powitać niewierni
<kojo> Habemus Papam
<kojo> ave
#ubuntu-pl 2013-03-15
<sysek> ble
<sysek> i nadal nie dziala steam
<keNzej> Jest tu może jakiś programista - Python/Django - dokładniej mezzanine/cartridge?
<keNzej> I szuka zlecenia - chodzi o e-commerce
<mojzesz> witam
<sysek> jol
<DeXTeD> Cześć
<mojzesz> mam ja male pytanie
<Belzebub> mojzesz: jak rozstąpisz morze to możesz je zadać.
<mojzesz> czy ubuntu jest na tyle wredne ze jak np zaktualizuje stery od wi fi to pojda mi ustawienia ap na jednej z kart
<mojzesz> ok moze od poczatku opowiem
<mojzesz> mam dwie karty wi fi jedna usb druga wbudowana w lapka
<Belzebub> mojzesz: http://linuxwireless.org/ popatrz czy możesz w AP ustawić
<mojzesz> wbudowana robi za AP a usb normalnie ciagnie neta
<mojzesz> juz mam ustawione dwa atherosy mam
<elbow> jak najlepiej zmusić ubuntu do współpracy z neostradą na sagem fast 800?
<DaZ> elbow: wrzucić mu sterowniki i podłączyć
<DaZ> czy jak te bloby sie fachowo nazywają po polsku :v
<elbow> DaZ: no tak:P
<elbow> proste
<DaZ> a potem sobie wklepujesz rzeczy do /etc/ppp i możesz sie łączyć, magia.
<DaZ> elbow: internet jest generalnie pełen tego jak to zrobić chyba, bo to całkiem popularny problem w tym kraju
<DaZ> biliw it or not
<Belzebub> mojzesz: eh, poczytaj o routingu i mostkowaniu połączeń
<mojzesz> Belzebub dam jakoś radę najwyżej wszystkich sterów nie będę instalował żeby configów mi nie pozmieniało
<mojzesz> scx byl moze dzisiaj?
<HardyTwardy> czesc
<Alalaa> Szybkie pytanie - dlaczego program skompilowany ze źródeł w terminalu się odpala po wpisaniu nazwy a po wpisaniu sudo nazwa wyskakuje że nie ma takiego polecenia ?
<jacekn> Alalaa: pewnie nie ma go w siezkach domyslnych, porownaj: echo $PATH i sudo echo $PATH
<Alalaa> są takie same
<Alalaa> pytanie nie dotyczy ubuntu tak btw jeśli to ma znaczenie
<bastetmilo> Alalaa: no i wkurzyłeś Wizarda :<
<jacekn> Alalaa: jak uruchamiasz?
<Alalaa> normalnie terminal > sudo winusb
<Alalaa> próbowałem też z podaniem pełnej ścieżki
<Alalaa> i z użyciem su -c
<jacekn> i dziala bez sudo?
<Alalaa> tak bez sudo odpala normalnie
<Alalaa> plik znajduje się w moim katalogu home, myślałem że w tym problem ale w sudo echo path pokazuje też ten katalog
<jacekn> sudo /home/alalaa/scr/bin/cokolwiek sproboj
<Alalaa> prbowaem
<Alalaa> dobra zrobie to na okolo
<didek> Czesc!
<Belzebub> didek jumper :D
<Belzebub> no cześć ;3
<didek> Ale się najadlem.
<didek> Tak btw nikt nie ma dla mnie może żadnej roboty coś napisać coś pokodzić byle nie na wczoraj i nie za darmo? (no chyba że macie jakiś ładny projekt opensource to bym porobił). Anyone?
<shpaq> didek: sępie Ty ;)
<didek> Co, każdy orze jak może :)
<BlessJah> nn
<Belzebub> didek: na życiowym torze ;d
<bez> yo
<uh4> cz
<bez> co jest
<bez> wczesniej na ubuntu zainstalowalem lola
<bez> wszystko idealnie
<bez> gra dzialala itp
<bez> instaluje xubuntu
<bez> potem lola
<bez> i nic
<bez> nie dziala w ogole
<Ashiren> :<
<Ashiren> :>
<Ashiren> stoch wygral :o
<bez> a mi sie lol dalej nie chce wlaczyc
<DaZ> bez: welp
<DaZ> pewnie pisze czemu <:
<gjm> "jest napisane"
<didek> No w tym wypadku pisze zdecydowanie :)
<bez> welp?
<bez> co to:D?
<didek> Nikt tak naprawdę nie wie, DaZ co to jest welp bo sam jestem zainteresowany :D
<gjm> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=welp
<didek> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=welp
<didek> ups, sorry
<gjm> Teraz umrzesz.
<didek> To nie takie proste :)
<didek> Na tym kanale nie umrę nigdy pewnie :D
<didek> No chyba że pressenter przestanie pijany do domu przychodzić.
<gjm> Jak się chwali że szefa zna.
<didek> Nie znam, nie wiem kto to jest, tworzę tylko specjalną aurę. ;)
<bez> ktos wie czym moze byc spowodowany ten problem?
<bez> na ubuntu normalnie hasa a na xubuntu nie
<Dreadlish> sterowniki masz od grafiki?
<bez> hmm
<bez> dobre pytanie
<bez> co w konsole wpisac by sprawdzic?
<didek> lsmodem zobacz co masz ciekawego
<bez> to program;>?
<elbow> gdzie mozna kupic tel z ubuntu?:) ile kosztują?
<Dreadlish> dużo kosztują
<Dreadlish> i pewnie zbytnio nie ma gdzie jeszcze
<elbow> ile?
<CookieM> nie ma jeszcze oficjalnie w sprzedaży; niedawno w Barcelonie na stoisku Ubuntu były chyba Samsungi z flaszowanym systemem
<bez> http://pastebin.com/01dyrTAA
<bez> mam tu sterowniki ?
<bez> jaka jest roznica miedzy xubuntu a ubuntu oprocz srodowiska?
<bez> bo za chuja mi sie gra odpalic nie chce ktora na lajcie na ubuntu idzie
<gjm> 1. Słownictwo
<gjm> 2. Odpal to w terminalu i zobacz co pluje.
<bez> "Wykonanie procesu potomnego "/home/michal/Pulpit/League" (Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu) się nie powiodło"
<gjm> A jak dopalasz?
<gjm> odpalasz*
<bez> prawym
<bez> ;D
<bez> na ikonke
<gjm> Borzeno.
<bez> jest jakas roznica miedzy ubuntu + xfce a xubuntu?
<gjm> Terminal → wine cośtam.exe zrób
<gjm> Jest.
<bez> duza?
<gjm> Tak, jedno litera w nazwie.
<gjm> jedna
<gjm> Nie masz google?
<gjm> http://mylinuxexplore.blogspot.com/2012/04/ubuntu-1204-vs-xubuntu-1204-vs-kubuntu.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/8eje738> (at mylinuxexplore.blogspot.com)
<bez> mi chodzi o zainstalowanie ubuntu a dopiero potem srodowiska dodanie
<bez> xfce
<gjm> To zainstaluj.
<bez> ale czy jest jakas roznica
<bez> czy po prostu taka ze instalujac xubuntu omijam krok doinstalowania a wszystko inne takie samo jest itp
<gjm> Co tu może być innego?
<CookieM> jest http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xubuntu
<gjm> Inne programy, wolololo.
<mati75> mini.iso
<gjm> maksi.img
<mati75> lub zainstaluj debiana → [solved]
<mati75> gjm: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SyFrrC30vVA
<gjm> Znam, klasyk.
<bez> hmm, a jak doinstaluje kde to tak jakbym mial kubuntu:D?
<gjm> Jaki ciężki umysł.
<bez> na fedorze nie ma to znaczenia
<bez> a jak jest z ubuntu?
<gjm> Co nie ma znaczenia?
<gjm> Ubuntu to distro, KDE to DE, co tu jest do tłumaczenia?
<bez> nie wiem czy sie oplaca mi doinstalowac do xubuntu kde
<bez> zamiast instalowac od poczatku
<bez> kubuntu
<CookieM> ubuntu jest optymalizowany pod dane środowisko graficzne aby maksymalnie wykorzystane były zasoby komputera, dlatego są różne edycje tego systemu
<gjm> Tak bardzo zoptymalizowane.
<bez> zainstalowalem kde i nie wyswietla mi przy wybieraniu sesji ;D
<jacekowski> CookieM: gowno prawda
<s4ll4> dobry wieczor
<jacekowski> sa rozne wersje bo sie nie da zmiescic wszystkiego na jednym CD
<jacekowski> bez: mozesz ubuntu alternate instalowac
<jacekowski> bez: albo minimal sie to nazywa
<jacekowski> bez: minimalny zestaw paczek
<DaveDave_> kurde mam problem z repo w ubu gnome 12.10 :( czemu po wyczyszczeniu sources.list i zapisaniu innych przy apt-get update wyskakują błedy dotyczące wpisów których nie na w sources.list ? ;/
<DaveDave_> test
<DaveDave_> dobra już sobie poradziłem
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, fajne te mikrotiki, kupiłem 2x450G
<qermit> o kurde, ale artykuł http://deser.pl/deser/1,111858,13566274,9_2_2_1__9__Czy_aby_na_pewno__Matematycy_o__zadaniu_.html#BoxSlotIIMT
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/ax32q5p> (at deser.pl)
<jacekowski> sprzet jest fajny, soft nie do konca
<Stirlitz> no fajnie by tam było mieć normalnego linuksa
<Dreadlish> openwrt \o/
<Stirlitz> wątpię ;)
<Dreadlish> jest na 450g ;d
<Stirlitz> w sensie wątpię czy warto, akurat openwrt mi jakos nie podchodzi
<Dreadlish> jeden pies, nic umnego więcej tam nie wsadzisz
<Dreadlish> bo mało co wspiera mipsele z nandem d;
<Stirlitz> poza tym jak mi sie nie uda zrobić tego samego na tym mk co robi teraz linux to sie zaczne rozglądać
<Stirlitz> potrzebuję jakiegoś bardzo stabilnego rozwiazania, nawet w wypadku awarii sprzetu mam drugi najwyzej przeszkole kogoś żeby przepiął 4 kable ;)
<Stirlitz> nawet obudowa do racka na 2 sztuki jest
<Stirlitz> ale na razie pozytywnie
<qermit> Stirlitz: a co robisz?
<qermit> routery?
<Stirlitz> no mniej wiecej sa 3lany i TP metro z dodatkową klasą /28 i te lany muszą sie widzieć mocno wybiórczo i mocno wybiórczo wychodzic na świat do tego tunele itp
<Stirlitz> taka tam grzebanina
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: LFS wspiera
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: na pewno lfsa będzie budował ;D
<Stirlitz> ;]
<Stirlitz> ostatni raz cos kompilowałem jakos przy ubuntu 10.04
<Dreadlish> ja openwrt kompilowałem na piekarnik
<Dreadlish> a do piekarnika nie idzie się dostać
<Dreadlish> routować routuje, ale nic więcej ;D
<Stirlitz> ja tylko jestem ciekaw kiedy android będzie w pralkach i lodówkach
<Stirlitz> obstawiam 2014
<qermit> Stirlitz: firefoxOS
<Dreadlish> ja obstawiam q3 13 ;d
<Stirlitz> firefox nie ma zaplecza (czytaj forsy)
<qermit> to może UbuntuMobile
<Stirlitz> jakby działało to biorę, raczej sie nie doczekam
<qermit> Stirlitz: wątroba? nerki? prostata?
<qermit> za ile umierasz?
 * Stirlitz maca organy
<Stirlitz> nic mi nie dolega w sumie
<|B|enedyktXVI> sysek: gdzie jestes czerwony komuchu?
#ubuntu-pl 2013-03-16
<bez> łindowsa sobie zrypalem ^^
<kklimonda_>  bywa
<Stirlitz> ehehe na 13.04 mój lap przetrwał 5h
<kklimonda_> Stirlitz: co się popsuło? ;)
<Stirlitz> normalnie trwał 4 h ;) mam della więc zazwyczaj działa
<dweller> Stirlitz: to raczej nie jest jakiś kosmiczny wynik
<dweller> chyba że stary ten dell
<Stirlitz> 5520 na windows pokazuje 6h po 3 umiera
<dweller> słabo zoptymalizowałeś
<dweller> o ile w ogóle
<Stirlitz> w ogóle nie, ani tu ani tam ;)
<dweller> w każdym razie, wyniki nie są jakieś porywające ;f
<Stirlitz> znaczy o ile można zoptymalizować?
<dweller> dunno, mi się udało na moim E4300 z 5 do 7 godzin podbić i tu i tam
<dweller> ale to na nowej baterii
<Stirlitz> "udało" czyli co?
<dweller> a realistycznie z 4,5 do 5,5 godzin
<dweller> Stirlitz: wyłączanie usb, audio, eth, spindown dysku
<dweller> wszystko skryptami
<Stirlitz> uhm
<dweller> na windowsa też masz microsoftowy apps do obsługi sprzętu z terminala
<dweller> tzn zarządzania sprzętem itd
<Stirlitz> uważam że 4h to przyzwoity czas, a na "optymizowanie" to czas maja studenci
<dweller> pff
<dweller> netadmini też ;>
<Stirlitz> ?!
<Stirlitz> dojdziesz do tego ze kupisz drugą baterię "zamiast"
<dweller> poza tym poświęcenie 30 minut na napisanie skryptu, który daje wymierne korzyści to raczej dobry deal
<Stirlitz> wątpię, potem przyjdzie nowe jakio/udev cokolwiej i bedziesz musiał przepisać
<dweller> z drugą baterią czas pracy wydłuża się o 1/3 prawie
<Stirlitz> ale nvm
<dweller> na fbsd nie przyjdzie
<Stirlitz> uhm chyba że tak wąsko, fajnie
<didek> Dobry
<|B|enedyktXVI> dobry dobry
<bastetmilo> czesc
<didek> Naprawdę facebook jest okropnie wielki, większy niż netbeans czy VS2012 :-(
<didek> Taniej programować niż się socjalizować :)
<SimonPHOENIX> witam, mam ubuntu tam chyba 9 z hakiem
<SimonPHOENIX> a chcialbym zainstalowac 12
<SimonPHOENIX> 12.10
<SimonPHOENIX> i teraz wiedzac z doswiadczenia ze zwykle rzadko sie to udaje upgradujac system chcialbym porobic backupy i zrobic swieza instalacje
<SimonPHOENIX> jak to zrobic
<DaZ> SimonPHOENIX: jak masz oddzielne /home to po prostu stawiaj
<DaZ> jak nie masz, to podobno ubuntu jest w stanie to ogarnac, ale ja bym temu nie wierzył :v
<SimonPHOENIX> DaZ: no ale jaka komende wpisac zeby zaczelo mi sie instalowac nowe ubuntu 12.10 ?
<DaZ> zrzuć se iso i poklikaj
<SimonPHOENIX> DaZ, tak bym zrobil ale kilka tys kilometrow dalej mam ten system do wymiany
<SimonPHOENIX> musze to zrobic z konsoli
<didek> Jeżeli w ogóle stoi to na zdalnym to jest duże ryzyko, że coś pójdzie nie tak i się nawet sieć odpowiednio nie zinicjalizuje.
<didek> W starych upgradeach nie było w sumie problemu ostatecznie, teraz chyba nie powinno być tym bardziej.
<didek> Z tym że dist-upgrade trzeba robić sekwencyjnie distro po distrze, nie zalecam upgrade z 9.x do 12.x
<didek> Co do backupu można zawsze zrobić zrzut przez dd
<SimonPHOENIX> juz to przerabialem, nie udalo mi sie zrobic upgrade z 9 - 12
<CookieM> moim zdaniem nie warto, najlepiej zaorać i postawić na nowo
<didek> Jeżeli jest nieznajomość systemu, budowy paczek i de facto działania dpkg to nie ma co sobie zaprzątać głowy eleganckim upgrade. Wystarczy tak jak mówi CookieM, zaorać i postawić na nowo, po co się męczyć w bzdury.
<bez> jak mam 8gb ramu, i wybiore system 32 bitowy to cos trace?
<bez> czy lepiej wybrac 64?
<Ashiren> lepiej 64
<Ashiren> i nie tylko dla ramu
<bez> tylko mam jeden problem
<bez> gra mi dzialala na 32 bitach
<bez> a na 64 juz nie
<bez> z playonlinux
<gjm> Ja naprawdę nie wiem co tu się dzieje, pyta o to setny raz, chyba nigdy samodzielnie nie znalazł żadnej informacji, no ja nie wiem.
<gjm> To zainstuj 32 z kernelem PAE.
<SimonPHOENIX> 5.3.21-1~dotdeb.0 jak sie tego pozbyc i zainstalowac normalny php5
<bez> dzieki gjm :D
<didek> p Jak gra nie działa to kup sobie widowsa
<bez> mam windowsa
<gjm> bez: A właśnie, nie zastanwiałeś się nad postawieniem Windowsa jako VM? Tylko do gier.
<CookieM> Linux coraz lepiej radzi sobie z grami
<gjm> A ten jak zwykle…
<bez> na virtualboxie to zrobic?
<gjm> No.
<bez> w sumie na virtualnym windowsie sie nie da
<bez> grac
<bez> chyba ze bede mial normalnie zainstalowanego i z emuluje
<bez> tego nie wiem ;D
<gjm> 10:09           bez │ chyba ze bede mial normalnie zainstalowanego i z emuluje
<gjm> wat
<bez> ze na dysku
<didek> Co to znaczy że gra nie działa? Nie działa wyświetlanie grafiki, brak bibliotek, skompilowana pod inny procesor?
<gjm> Borzeno…
<didek> Przecież możesz sobie zrobić VHD i uruchamiać z VHD windowsa, freebsd, androida czy meego. W dobie powszechnej wirtualizacji można sobie zwirtualiować wszystko i wszystkich, zchmurzyć i zostawić.
<didek> Tak nawiasem mówiąc, termin 'spochmurniały' nabiera nowego znaczenia :)
<bastetmilo> zchmurzyc :>
<gjm> bez: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=19141
<bez> wiem wiem
<SimonPHOENIX> wie ktos jak to scierwo dotdeb php usunac?
<gjm> Zainstaluj normalne?
<didek> Strzelam.
<didek> `google remove dotdeb php
<Przekliniak> didek: PHP 5.4.12 | Dotdeb - The repository for Debian-based LAMP servers: <http://www.dotdeb.org/2013/03/01/php-5-4-12/>
 * didek phews
<gjm> Pudło.
<didek> A tak z ciekawości to jaki problem jest przy apt-get remove SimonPHOENIX?
<SimonPHOENIX> didek ze po tej operacji i restarcie apache to wciaz tam jest
<didek> To sobie wyłącz w modułach może :)
<bez> czy windows z virtualboxa calkowicie potrafi zastapic windowsa zainstalowanego normalnie?
<gjm> 1. Nie
<gjm> 2. Zadasz jeszcze jedno pytanie nie szukając odpowiedzi sam to Ci zrobię krzywdę
<bez> mam bana na google
<gjm> Chcesz jeszcze tutaj?
<bez> ^^
<gjm> just sayin'
<SimonPHOENIX> ten dotdeb to jakis idiota musial robic
<SimonPHOENIX> jak sie tego pozbyc?
<rybas> witam mam problem chyba zepsułem system :/ zaktualizowałem ubuntu 12.04 lts do 12.10 i przy starcie kompa jeste error i pole jak w terminalu coś tam not fund nie wiem za bardzo o co chodzi jestem nowym urzytkownikiem da sie jakoś włącyć czy formatować kompa
<rybas> ?
<Voldenet> nie wiem
<rybas> bo nic nie idzie zrobić nawet nie ma wyboru systemu
<Voldenet> a wiesz może
<Voldenet> co dokładnie pisze
<Voldenet> linucha da się zawsze naprawić
<rybas> kurde nie zapamiętałem co dokładnie pisze odpaliłem teraz z płytki ale było coś tam not fund
<rybas> grub>
<rybas> czy coś w tym stylu
<rybas> nie znam jeszcze tych poleceń i komunikatów
<rybas> ja zainstaluje 12.04 obok to będe miał pole wyboru systemu i możliwość naprawy 12.10
<rybas> ?
<Voldenet> jak pokazuje ci się grub, to zepsułeś bootloader
<Voldenet> albo konfiguracja Ci się zepsuła
<Voldenet> generalnie jak wpiszesz w grubie help, czy tam ?
<Voldenet> to chyba się pokazuje pomoc
<rybas> aha
<rybas> a to może mieć coś wspólnego w tym że było przed aktualizacją że system może nie być w pełni kompatybiny z moim sprzętem?
<Voldenet> raczej nie
<Voldenet> bootloader psuje się niezależnie od systemu
<rybas> hmmm
<Voldenet> i to jest w ogóle dość rzadkie
<rybas> no dobra ale teraz nawet w winde nie moge wejść
<rybas> nawet jak odłącze twardego z linuxem
<rybas> jak zainstalije 12.04  będe miał na nowo pole wyboru systemu?
<rybas> czy musze to jakoś odzyskać
<rybas> ?
<Voldenet> generalnie to livecd 12.04
<Voldenet> potrafi odtworzyć gruba
<rybas> no mam teraz włączone właśnie
<rybas> ale jak to zrobić
<rybas> instalować obok 12.04
<rybas> miejsca mam dużo więc nie zawali mi za bardzo dysku
<Voldenet> nie ma po co
<Voldenet> http://askubuntu.com/questions/88384/how-can-i-repair-grub-how-to-get-ubuntu-back-after-installing-windows
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/75ro5c2> (at askubuntu.com)
<rybas> ok sprawdze czy mi to pomoże jak nie to chyba młotek wyciągne
<rybas> dzięki za pomoc
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<didek> Huh, nie trzeba było jeść wczoraj ostrej pizzy, dopiero dzisiaj czuję jej prawdziwą ostrość :-(.
<Voldenet> doprawdy interesujący przekaz
<jacekowski> ma byc ostre jak wchodzi i jak wychodzi
<dweller> didek: z czym ta piza była że czujesz? ;f
<|B|enedyktXVI> pewnie piri piri albo peperoncino
<Voldenet> ciekawe czy potrafi wyczuwać smaki na wyjściu
<Voldenet> czy tylko na wejściu
<didek> Zdecydowanie smak na wejściu
<didek> Na wyjściu jedynie obecność kapsaicyny :-(
<Voldenet> ON MA DYPLOM Z CHEMII
<Voldenet> ja nawet nie potrafię zapamiętać takich długich i trudnych nazw
<didek> Nie mam, jestem programistą.
<didek> I nawet nie mam jeszcze dyplomu z informatyki :-(
<Voldenet> myślisz, że w byciu programistą dyplom pomaga?
<didek> Myślę i widzę, że nie ma znaczenia :D
<Voldenet> na pewno niektórzy programiści dyplomu nie mają
<Voldenet> ostatnio, żeby przyspieszyć program musiałem
<Voldenet> zrobić cache zegarkowi
<didek> Nawet już w rekrutacji często pytanie o dyplom nie jest w ogóle gwarantem odrzucenia pp.
<Voldenet> Ot, Windows.
<didek> Co to znaczy zegarkowi, pokaż, zainteresowało mnie to.
<Voldenet> normalnemu zapytaniu DateTime.Now
<Voldenet> w C#
<Voldenet> ...
<didek> Jakiś problem z czasem pobierania?
<Voldenet> Tak, powolne jest.
<didek> Nawet nigdy nie zwróciłem uwagi, że to jakieś jest mega powolne, zaraz sobie performance testa zapuszczę:D
<Voldenet> tzn. wiesz, na etapie jednego wywołania na 2-3 sekundy nie zobaczysz różnicy
<Voldenet> ale jak masz 100 threadów, to możesz zauważyć
<Voldenet> i ostatecznie dojdziesz do wniosku, że jeden thread tylko obsługuje różnego rodzaju cache, żeby szybciej
<didek> Jak masz 100 threadów to masz kolejkę do zasobu więc nic dziwnego :)
<Voldenet> I najlepsze jest to, że taki cache nie istnieje
<Voldenet> mimo, że jest to oczywista oczywistość
<didek> Gdyby to nie było now to może bym się zgodził, ale w momencie potrzeby wywołania funkcji określającej dokładny czas (z dokładnością do ms), to co 1 ms cache musiałby się updateować. Zbyt procesożerne imo.
<Voldenet> zgoda, tylko że Windows robi coś źle
<Voldenet> i pobiera czas, potem przekształca względem strefy czasowej
<Voldenet> po drodze
<Voldenet> kosmos
<didek> Musi je lokalizować. Dlatego wszystko można sobie ładnie jeszcze obudować dodatkową klasą (tak jak u Ciebie robiącą zwykły cache). Jak sobie przypominam to w JDK też miałem podobny problem z czasem.
<mojzesz> witam
<mojzesz> chcialem sie zapytac czy jak chce wgrac debiana na mijesce ubuntu jest mozliwosc aby debian nie skasowal danych?
<dweller> mojzesz: co znaczy nie skasował?
<dweller> jeżeli wywaliłeś /home na oddzielną partycję to po prostu jej nie ruszasz i nic jej nie będzie
<mojzesz> teraz mam ubuntu
<dweller> potem tylko podmontujesz sobie w fstab i wsio ryba
<mojzesz> a w jego miejsce chce wgrac debiana
<mojzesz> bez kombinacji z partycjami
<dweller> no ok, to zrozumiałem
<dweller> ale jakie dane chcesz zachować, jaki rozkład partycji masz itd
<mojzesz> chwila zaraz na wklejce bedziesz mial
<dweller> spoczo
<mojzesz> http://wklej.org/id/983694/
<dweller> daj jeszcze df -h
<scx> pokaz /etc/fstab
<scx> lub df -h
<mojzesz> http://wklej.org/id/983699/
<scx> BTW: dlaczego chcesz instalowac Debiana?
<mojzesz> sorki ze tak dlugo cora mnie atakowala
<scx> nie masz wydzielonej partycji na home
<scx> wszystko masz na tej pierwszej (oprocz swapa)
<mojzesz> mhm nie chce ustawien kart sieciowych stracic
<mojzesz> czyli g parted w ruch
<scx> nadal nie wyjasniles po co Ci Debian
<scx> tamte ustawienia miales porozrzucane w /etc/*
<mojzesz> poprostu chce zobaczyc ta dystrybucje
<mojzesz> czyli po reinstalce baj baj ap z sieciowki?
<scx> Generalnie tak, tzn. mozesz sprobowac skopiowac te pliki konfiguracyjne co masz, ale nikt nie da glowy, ze to zadziala
<scx> http://wklej.org/hash/64ca62b1602/txt/
<scx> wystarczy, ze nazwy interfejsow: wlan0 i wlan1 zamienia sie miejscami
<scx> albo w Debianie beda pakiety w innej wersji, ktore "nie rozumieja" niektorych opcji konfiguracyjnych - w najlepszym przypadku dostaniesz warning, w gorszym - po prostu nie bedzie dzialac, bo daemon sie nie uruchomi
<mojzesz> trochu mi sie muli te unity w ubu a chce ustawic to co mi potrzeba a nie to co cannonical da
<scx> jak chcesz przetestowac bezpiecznie to polecam wirtualna maszyne - VirtualBox
<scx> mojzesz: w ubuntu mozesz zainstalowac lzejsze srodowisko
<scx> chociazby XFCE
<scx> jesli patrzysz pod katem srodowiska graficznego to moze zainteresowac Cie Mint z MATE czy Cinnamon
<mojzesz> tez sie nad maszyna zastanawiam ale wpierw chce odchudzic obraz iso 7 dla zony lapka i dolozyc sterowniki i programy ale cos mi nie idzie
<mojzesz> w ogole da sie z win7 tak zrobic zeby cos wywalic i dolozyc co trzeba?
<mojzesz> z xp wiem ze mozna
<dweller> był projekt ale upadł
<mojzesz> rt7
<dweller> przyjmijmy że nie
<mojzesz> jak po google szukalem to rt7 cos tam p[olecali
<mojzesz> win iso power iso
<scx> zdaje sie, ze nlite mozna wykorzystac do odchudzania
<scx> http://www.dobreprogramy.pl/RT-Se7en-Lite,Program,Windows,23427.html
<mojzesz> jak unetbootin instaleerem montowalemswoja przerobke to nic tylko default pokazalo
<scx> rt7 to odpowiednik nlite dla Windows 7
<mojzesz> cross overa mam sprobuje z n lite
<mojzesz> a ten n;lite odrazu zbootuje mi pena?\
<CookieM> mint może robić cuda po updacie https://groups.google.com/forum/?hl=pl&fromgroups=#!topic/pl.comp.os.linux/hscz1Lo-g4o
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/ccdmwrh> (at groups.google.com)
<scx> na zlym kanale pytasz :-)
<scx> http://www.techit.pl/Artykuly/Tworzenie-obrazu-ISO-lub-pendriva-z-bootowalnym-srodowiskiem-WinPE-2.0,624.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/7tamnj4> (at www.techit.pl)
<mojzesz> nie moge nlite zainstalowac na crossie
<dweller> scx: biorąc po uwagę że praktycznie każdy ma jakieś doświadczenie z windowsem to teoretycznie można się pytać na każdym ;f
<mojzesz> frameworka chce bydle
<scx> mojzesz: w kwestii srodowiska graficznego - polecam zapoznac sie z XFCE czy LXDE
<scx> http://wklej.org/hash/823ebf1417e/txt/
<dweller> po za tym, tutaj panauje ukonstytuowana anarchia
<scx> ^^ w powyzszej wklejce sa linki do w/w srodowisk stylizowanych na GNOME 2
<scx> kilka(nascie) minut konfiguracji wystarczy, zeby dopasowac srodowisko pod siebie
<scx> oczywisce zakladajac, ze wie sie czego sie chce
<mojzesz> lxde mi sie spodobalo
<scx> zarowno xfce jak i lxde bez problemu mozna zainstalowac pod Ubuntu
<mojzesz> a i scx mala reklamacja bedzie do ciebie
<scx> w takim razie polecam Windows 7/Windows 8 :-)
<mojzesz> jak win 7 lub 8
<mojzesz> scx czemu jak mii sie ubu bootuje szuka jakis ustawien sieci
<scx> popularne, malo klopotow, zawsze znajdzie sie ktos kto pomoze
<mojzesz> reklamacja tyczy sie wlasnie tego co mi wyskakuje
<scx> mojzesz: a jaki dokladnie komunikat?
<scx> z tego co pamietam moglo zajac system w momencie tworzenia mostu
<scx> tzn. to zalezalo od wersji pakietow i jadra
<mojzesz> waiting for network configuration
<scx> z niewiadomych powodow trzeba bylo troche poczekac
<mojzesz> no okolo poltorej minuty laduje sie z komunikatem booting without full network configuration
<scx> pewnie kwestia tego, ze tworzy most z wlan1, ktory nie jest jeszcze gotowy
<mojzesz> a jak go dokonczyc
<scx> sam sie inicjalizuje
<scx> tylko to troche trwa
<scx> no chyba, ze po starcie systemu cos Ci nie dziala
<scx> wtedy jest problem
<scx> poltorej minut? to dlugo
<mojzesz> dzialac dziala wsio tylko jak si tego pozbyc z ekranu startowego
<scx> myslalem, ze cos w stylu 5-20 sekund
<mojzesz> no jak czekanie na ustawienia mu zajmuje minute
<scx> musialbys sprawdzic o co dokladnie mu chodzi, np. dmesg
<mojzesz> w trakcie boot?
<mojzesz> czy teraz?
<scx> po uruchomieniu systemu
<DaZ> du it lol
<DaZ> eh, skrolap ;_;
<scx> ja lece
<scx> na razie
<Stirlitz> http://cl.ly/NcwE
<Dreadlish> Stirlitz: fajnie mieszkać w krakowie? ;D
<Dreadlish> i czym Ty takie ładne traceroute robisz?
<Stirlitz> do Kraka mam ze 200
<Dreadlish> so, lol
<Stirlitz> najlepiej ze to łącze jest wysycone cos około 95%
<Stirlitz> fajne, to Metro od tp
<qermit> lol http://wyborcza.biz/biznes/1,100896,13574573,Cypr__kolejki_do_bankomatow_na_wiesc_o_warunkach_pakietu.html#BoxSlotII3img
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/blepw7p> (at wyborcza.biz)
<Stirlitz> Dreadlish, zwykłym mtr
<Dreadlish> a.
<qermit> Stirlitz: jakie metro?
<Stirlitz> no u nich tak sie to zwie
<qermit> aa myślałem że to jakieś urządzenie a to usługa
<qermit> ile to to kosztuje tak pi razy drzwi?
<Stirlitz> coś koło 1,5k za 10/10 ale z tego połowa to za port światełkowy
<Dreadlish> http://i.imm.io/ZBIu.png :/
<Stirlitz> wiec nastepne 10 koszyuje połowę tego
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: to mtr jest
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: I SEE
<qermit> Stirlitz: czyżby stawki poszły jakiś czas temu w dół?
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: troche drogo
<Stirlitz> qermit, nie wiem powyzej 100 juz jest znacznie taniej
<qermit> jacekowski: ale to sieć TP, tam zawsze było drogo
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: jakies SLA od razu w cenie?
<jacekowski> czy gwarancja 100% uptime i od razu lacze zapasowe w komplecie
<Dreadlish> pewnie jak tp to nic ;d
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, firma miała chyba ze 6 DSLI wiec raz wychodzi taniej 2 upload jest 10x tyle co przed
<jacekowski> a gdzie ty jestes?
<jacekowski> lokalizacyjnie
<Stirlitz> kędzierzyn-koźle
<jacekowski> i tylko tp?
<jacekowski> jakies tk nie bylo?
<Stirlitz> Dreadlish, z upc troche lepiej http://cl.ly/NcTp
<Dreadlish> hm
<Dreadlish> przez germanice nie leci?
<jacekowski> bo to jakby nie bylo, cena troche smieszna jak neostrade 80/8 mozna miec za 20x mniej
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: gdzie nie masz gwarantowanego 80mbit/s i na dodatek to wisi na adslu.
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: tak jakby
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, z tk nie chce miec do czynienia niemile wspominam, jest jeszcze netia i upc ale do tp tylko pół kilometra swiatłowodu i mamy
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: neostrada ma 10Mbit sprzedanych na 1Mbit lacza
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, mam upc 60/6 wiem jak to wyglada
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: wiec mialbys 8Mbit, wiec to nie tak do konca
<Stirlitz> download zazwyczaj jest ok ale up to porażka
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: a poza tym 80mbit to juz nie adsl
<Dreadlish> tak, tylko w tym wypadku vdsl
<jacekowski> mam w domu wlasnie 80mbit po vdsl
<Dreadlish> który i tak trzeba sobie podciągnąć
<Dreadlish> a polska to jest kraj...
<jacekowski> i leca megabity
<jacekowski> 2TB w zeszlym miesiacu polecialo
<Dreadlish> tak, tak, mieszkasz w uk to cieszysz lachę
<Dreadlish> mi tu nawet 10 nie potrafią zagwarantować ;D
<jacekowski> no przez swieta bylo ciezko
<jacekowski> przez swieta osiagalem 15Mbit i to tylko nad ranem
<Dreadlish> niby jakoś mają kasę na przystosowanie tego całego burdelu do vdsla, ale kiedy to zrobią to nikt nie wie
<Stirlitz> http://www.speedtest.net/result/2578939274.png
<Stirlitz> teraz niby jest bo wszyscy poszli pić ;)
<Dreadlish> zatem zostaje mi gnicie na 6mbit/s neośce ;d
<jacekowski> http://www.speedtest.net/result/2578941081.png - to u mnie
<Dreadlish> vdsla w praktyce widziałem w zasadzie tylko w licbazie
<Dreadlish> która jest stosunkowo blisko centrali
<qermit> jacekowski: takie wyniki to ja mam na radiówce :P
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, ile sie za to płaci?
<qermit> tzn na LTE
<Dreadlish> qermit: przy dobrej pogodzie i widoczności chyba ;d
<jacekowski> £10 za linie/miesiac (platne z gory za caly rok, jak miesiecznie to 12.50) + £8 za internety
<jacekowski> w cenie linii juz sa darmowe wieczory i weekendy i za granice na stacjonarne
<jacekowski> umowa na rok
<Stirlitz> no to za darmo tam macie
<Dreadlish> bo to uk
<jacekowski> i co najwazniejsze, do LINX mam 10ms i do ams-ix mam 19
<didek> Jak tam walkę ktoś ogląda?
<Stirlitz> ja płace za 60/6 72zł
<Dreadlish> ja za 6/0,5 niewiele mniej :/
<Stirlitz> wolalbym 10/10 byle trzymało "parametry"
<jacekowski> mnie zastanawia jak im sie to oplaca
<jacekowski> bo to VDSL i musza dac modem do VDSL + do tego daja router z wifi
<jacekowski> http://www.skyuser.co.uk/forum/attachments/router-stats/2913d1330108323-hacking-bt-openreach-modem-hg612-eci1.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cw92nm3> (at www.skyuser.co.uk)
<jacekowski> taki modem
<jacekowski> grzeje sie to bardzo
<Stirlitz> a ja sie zastanawiam co np takie upc robi z uploadem
<jacekowski> no i przychodzi to czlowiek zainstalowac
<jacekowski> i zajmuje mu to godzine ponad
<Dreadlish> u nas to by pewnie dali człowiekowi modem i 'jak coś nie wyjdzie, to zadzwoń'
<jacekowski> dwoch przychodzi zeby bylo dokladniej wiec masz £20+dojazd
<Stirlitz> Dreadlish, nie mam tego tutaj ale jak chcesz to ci walnę fotkę tego co dostałem do tego metro
<Stirlitz> usmiejesz się
<jacekowski> a to metro to co to jest dokladnie?
<jacekowski> ethernet?
<jacekowski> po swiatlowodzie
<jacekowski> czy cos ciekawszego?
<jacekowski> i co najwazniejsze, czy masz ipv6
<Stirlitz> światełko, daja takie egzotyczne urzadzenie
<Dreadlish> Stirlitz: spoko
<jacekowski> no ale czy to jest taki swiatelko ze biore zwykla karte sieciowa ktora potrafi moduly SPF, wkladam modul SPF, podlaczam swiatlowod i mam internety
<jacekowski> czy to jakies cos innego
<Stirlitz> nie oni zostawiaja swoje ty juz masz po ethernecie
<Stirlitz> powyzej 100 daja cos innego
<jacekowski> to urzadzenie od nich to jakis router czy cos?
<jacekowski> no i nie odpowiedziales czy daja ipv6
<qermit> jacekowski: jak masz BGP to pewnie i ipv6
<jacekowski> no wlasnie teraz z nowymi laczami to jest problem z BGP
<jacekowski> bo teraz sie chyba nie da dostac juz nowych alokacji ipv4
<jacekowski> z tego co czytalem
<qermit> www.tpix.pl/dokumenty/Oferta_TPIX.pdf
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, o znalazłem atrica a-100
<jacekowski>  RIPE NCC members can request a one time /22 allocation (1,024 IPv4 addresses) if they already have an IPv6 allocation. No new IPv4 Provider Independent (PI) space will be assigned.
<jacekowski> nie do konca rozumiem co to znaczy
<jacekowski> bo pisze ze nie beda przydzielac, ale mozna dostac /22
<jacekowski> hmm
<qermit> chyba lirem trzeba być
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: stary sprzet chyba, bo znalazlem newsa z 2008 gdzie pisze ze nokia ich kupila
<Stirlitz> pewnie małym klientom dają starocie
 * Dreadlish dopiero teraz zauważył jakie ma tłumienie linii ;D
<qermit> Dreadlish: jakie?
<Dreadlish> 20 down 13 up ;D
<Dreadlish> ale to w db
<Dreadlish> ech
<jacekowski> http://www.nokiasiemensnetworks.com/press/press-releases/nsn-completes-acquisition-of-carrier-ethernet-specialist-atrica-inc
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/d94g6g7> (at www.nokiasiemensnetworks.com)
<BlessJah> wut
<BlessJah> rozlaczylo mnie i nie moglo polaczyc
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ja w nsn bede robil :]
<Stirlitz> heh a wiecie, ten admin z forum - mario do samsunga sie załapał
<Stirlitz> i co ciekawe zajmuje sie ubuntem tam
<Stirlitz> i u tych żółtych już byl "pooglądać"
<jacekowski> co ciekawsze, nokia moze bedzie cos z linuxem znowu wypuszczac
<Stirlitz> mikry im to urwie
<Stirlitz> jakby za dobrze szło
<BlessJah> nokia != nsn, podobnie samsung
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ty cos ostatnio mowiles, ze to tajne i w ogole
<BlessJah> to ma bazowac na czyms dotychczas robionym (maemo, meego) czy calkiem nowego cos wymyslili?
<jacekowski> nie wiem
<jacekowski> wiem tyle ze ludzie ktorzy do tej pory cos robili przy maemo pracuja nad czyms scisle tajnym teraz
<qermit> piją piwo
<qermit> pewnie tizen
<qermit> w szajsungu też coś na tym rzeźbią ostro ponoć
<bastetmilo> qermit: nie tinzen, tylko sailfish
<qermit> teraz to sie sailfish nazywa?
<bastetmilo> *tizen
<qermit> aa jolla
<qermit> no tak
<bastetmilo> no własnie
<qermit> system który miał więcej nazw niż wydań
<qermit> hmm, ciekawe czy uda mnie sie skompilować źródła na cubieboarda
<qermit> tzn jądro i liby
<BlessJah> qermit++
<qermit> Przekliniak: karma qermit
<Przekliniak> qermit: qermit: 1
<qermit> :(
<BlessJah> słabo
<BlessJah> qermit: zresetowales go? mam neutralna, a bylem kiedys grubo na minusie
<qermit> pewnie tak
<BlessJah> lol, niikt nie ma ujemnej karmy ^^
<Stirlitz> nawet czarodziej?
<BlessJah> nawet on
<Stirlitz> żabsko popsuło znowu
<qermit> 1st
<qermit> Stirlitz: najprawdopodobniej czyściłem serwer :P
<BlessJah> /t/5
#ubuntu-pl 2013-03-17
<jagoda_> witam
<jagoda_> mam pytanie, czy próbował ktoś w ubuntu 13.04 odpalić drugi monitor z nvidia optimus?
<jagoda_> albo udało mu się dokonać tego na 12.10?
<BlessJah> 13.04 wyjdzie dopiero za miesiąc
<jagoda_> ale daily build jest ;)
<BlessJah> jest niewspierany
<mojzesz> witam
<mojzesz> zyje tu kto z rana
<mojzesz> ?
<bastetmilo> tia
<BlessJah> sigh
<mojzesz> pytanie małe mam da sie jakimś programem/kompilatorem zrobić z windowsowego exe pakiet .deb badź -src na linuksa?
<Voldenet> LOL
<Voldenet> nie
<BlessJah> mojzesz: windowsowe binarki mozesz odpalac za pomoca wine
<mojzesz> wiem albo cross overem
<mojzesz> tyle ze jak chce jakis progs do montowania bootowalnych penow odpalic nie bardzo ida a chce win7 na penie postawic do formatu netbooka zony
<BlessJah> teoretycznie mozliwe jest zrobienie z tego deba, ale nadal bedzie to odpalane .exe przez wine
<Voldenet> wine to emulator windowsa
<gjm> Nie emulator.
<Voldenet> ;)
<mojzesz> cygwin windowsowy moze z exe zrobic binarke linuksa
<gjm> Voldenet: Wine (akronim rekurencyjny od słów "Wine is not an emulator")
<Voldenet> gjm: wiem
<gjm> No to co gadasz?
<Voldenet> シ
<gjm> mojzesz: Co Ty w ogóle chcesz zrobić?
<mojzesz> ultra iso uruvchomic na ubu
<Voldenet> nie da się
<mojzesz> bo unetbootin robi instalke windy z plikami linuksa
<Voldenet> nie unetbootinem się to robi, są inne do tego narzedzia
<gjm> Podobno działa: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/create-bootable-windows-7-usb-drive.html
<gjm> Albo to: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/tool-to-create-windows-usb-install.html
<gjm> wystarczy poszukać.
<Voldenet> うぃんどｗさ
<Voldenet> wrrr
<Voldenet> windowsa z usb się da zainstalować innymi sposobami
<Voldenet> jeśli o to chodzi
<Voldenet> np. BartPE było całkiem zacne
<Voldenet> (PE Builder)
<mojzesz> chwila ogarne to z linka
<kklimonda_> windows 7 można po prostu wrzucić na pendrive, dodać bootloader, i tyle
<mojzesz> czym dodac tego bootloadera
<mojzesz> no zaczal unetbootin wpychac 7 na pędraka
<mojzesz> zobaczymy
<DaZ> kklimonda_: yeah, right
<kklimonda_> mojzesz: jest jakieś narzędzie służące typowo do robienia tego
<kklimonda_> ale nie pamiętam, dawno robiłem
<kklimonda_> da się na pewno z linuksa zrobić całość bezproblemowo ;)
<mojzesz> dam se rade ostatecznie na maszynie wirtualnej postawie winde i wtedy ogarne
<mojzesz> kjdskm
<mojzesz> hbvjhh
<ChaosEngine> bry
<Belzebub> |B|enedyktXVI: ABDYKOWAŁ!!!
<|B|enedyktXVI> Belzebub: rychlo w czas
<Belzebub> |B|enedyktXVI: podobno miałeś problem z Bankiem Watykańskim
<|B|enedyktXVI> Belzebub: nie twoj interes. Nie siej plot. Zazdrościsz bo maszmniejsze gro`no wyznawców
<Belzebub> |B|enedyktXVI: true, po prostu nie mogłeś ogarnąć i abdykowałeś
<CookieM> 'Nie wierz ludziom po trzydziestce, nie wierz im. Wielka bestia pielęgnuje zęby im.'
<Belzebub> |B|enedyktXVI: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stHZIgp0Z0M
<|B|enedyktXVI> dziołcha zabrania oglądania maxa
<Belzebub> |B|enedyktXVI: masz dla mnie rolexy które dla mnie obiecałeś?
<mojzesz> by szlag te ubuntu
<mojzesz> ok kto wie jak na ubu zrobic sprawny bootowalny pendrive z win 7
<gjm> Dostałeś linki.
<qermit> mojzesz: google
<mojzesz> google to njuz przekopalem linki nie ida nie moge
<mojzesz> a  nie chce mi sie dysku formatowac i siekac na partycje dodatkowo
<gjm> Coś słabo szukałeś.
<mojzesz> zw ide zapalic
<mojzesz> ok jestem a jak mam np winde na virtual boxie postawiona da sie z niej na penie podpietym pod usb zainstalowac win7?
<Dreadlish> może pokręć tyłek ludziom na #windows co?
<Dreadlish> bo jakbyś jeszcze nie zauważył, tu jest kanał ubuntu, a nie windowsa :/
<mojzesz> ]wlasnie na ubu chce zamontowac owy obraz
<gjm> Borzeno…
<Stirlitz> mojżesz benedykt i belzebub, nieźle
<mojzesz> sie nas  nazbieralo
<mojzesz> nie ma co
<Belzebub> mojzesz: rozstąpisz mi morze krwi?
<mojzesz> da sie zrobic ok sapdam do sasiada na kompa z winda ten pendrive robic
<mojzesz> narta
<lukaszenko93> witam
<lukaszenko93> testuje program wiec moze ktos odp.
<Stirlitz> ty testowy odpowiadacz, widzę cię! twoje konto zostało obciążone kwotą 9,99
#ubuntu-pl 2014-03-10
<aplos> witam
<buharin> hej ;)
<buharin> uzywal ktos google-test z eclipsem?
<TheNumb> Jest jakiś magik od openwrt? (:
<wiktor_> witam, chciałbym się dowiedzieć co muszę skonfigurować w serwerze dedykowanym w kimsufi, aby mieć tam serwer dns i miec mozliwosc podpinać domen przez ispconfig
<TheNumb> no... musisz tam postawić serwer dns :D
<TheNumb> Masz do tego kilka opcji.
<mati75> google → konfiguracja bind9
<wiktor_> czytalem i probowalem juz
<wiktor_> ale jakos mi to nie wychodzi zbyt dobrze
<wiktor_> dobrze rozumiem, ze mam podpiac pod server domene xxx.pl, i pozniej skonfigurowac dla niej ns1.xxx.pl i ns2.xxx.pl
<wiktor_> ?
<wiktor_> (dla ns1 ip serwera, dla ns2 zapasowy z kimsufi)
<mati75> nie lepiej używać gotowych rozwiązań np. freedns.42.pl?
<TheNumb> tak
<TheNumb> Ja bym poszedł w jakieś dnsy
<TheNumb> takie freedns albo cloudflare.
<wiktor_> moze i lepiej ale wtedy nie moge zarzadzac domena w ispconfig
<TheNumb> aaa :D
<TheNumb> ispconfig
<TheNumb> Śmiechłem :D
<wiktor_> a co w nim zlego? walczylem 4 dni zeby postawic iredadmina i sie poddalem w koncu
<wiktor_> TheNumb: ?
<TheNumb> wiktor_: po prostu nie lubię.
<kretu> TheNumb: `to jakieś klikane gówno w php?
<wiktor_> kretu: taka biedacka wersja cpanelu
<jacekn> wiktor_: php to troche ryzyko do takich rzeczy
<wiktor_> jacekn: a jak proponujesz skonfigurowac serwer (programy) ktory ma zastapic 3 rozne hostingi
<wiktor_> home.pl, az.pl i linuxpl.com
<wiktor_> syf sie ogolnie zrobil i nie starcza miejsca
<wiktor_> potrzebuje lempa i bing
<jacekn> wiktor_: jak chcesz miec dobrze i bezpiecznie to albo sie naucz albo zaplac komus
<wiktor_> ew zamist bing uzywac panelu do domen z az.pl
<jacekn> wiktor_: zaplacenie bedzie pewnie szybsze i lepsze
<wiktor_> jacekn: tylko, że chcę się nauczyć, podstawy linuxa mam tylko nigdy nie pracowalem z domenami
<wiktor_> tzn nie w systemie
<wiktor_> mysql, php czy iptables sa do zrobienia
<wiktor_> problem pojawia sie jak mam podpiac domeny do serwera (vhosty)
<jacekn> wiktor_: to nie jest trudna sprawa i jest bardzo duzo tutoriali
<wiktor_> wiem i z wielu juz probowalem korzystac
<wiktor_> teraz testuje kolejny zreszta ;)
<jacekn> wiktor_: w czym problem zatem? Przeciez to bardzo prosta sprawa
<wiktor_> jacekn: mozemy przejsc na priv?
<jacekn> wiktor_: nie ma duzo czasu ale zadaj jakies pytanie konkretne to na pewno ktos pomoze
<wiktor_> http://www.debian.one.pl/index.php?url=12
<wiktor_> Primary DNS
<wiktor_> nazwa strefy=hostname ?
<wiktor_> ogolnie probowalem zmienic debian.one.pl na mojadomena.com
<wiktor_> 1.1.1.1 na ip serwera
<wiktor_> 2.2.2.2 na ip dns zapasowego udostepnianego przez kimsufi/ovh
<jacekn> wiktor_: no wiec o ile dobrze pamietam nazwa strefy nie ma znaczenia
<wiktor_> reload i nei dziala
<jacekn> wiktor_: wazny jest plik strefy, jego zawartosc
<jacekn> wiktor_: uzywales "dig @IP host.mojadomena.com"?
<wiktor_> tak
<jacekn> wiktor_: i co dig mowi?
<wiktor_> i wyniki wydawaly sie prawidlowe
<wiktor_> tylko domeny sie nie dalo podpiac
<jacekn> czyli jak odpytujesz swoj serwer z desktopu uzywajac dig to dziala jak powinno?
<wiktor_> poczekaj 3 minuty, jeszcze raz to skofiguruje, bo reinstall zrobilem
<wiktor_> jacekn: juz nie dziala
<wiktor_> diga na serwerze uzywalem do sprawdzania
<jacekn> wiktor_: mozesz z desktopa, nawet lepiej
<jacekn> wiktor_: jak dig nie dziala to cos nie tam masz z konfiguracja binda, upewnij sie ze uprawnienia sa ok itd. Popatrz w logi
<wiktor_> jacekn: a w jaki sposob przypisac ta domene do serwera? bo moze w tym jest problem
<wiktor_> w tej chwili mam w tej chwili przypisuje przez rekord A i AAAA do ip serwera
<wiktor_> + revers w kimsufi
<wiktor_> jacekn: http://wklej.org/id/1295817/txt/
<wiktor_> odpalone z serwera
<wiktor_> server.domena.com to hostname servera zarazem
<jacekn> wiktor_: co rozumiesz prze "przypisac ta domene do serwera"? Moze chodzi Ci o ustawienie rekordow NS?
<jacekn> wiktor_: jaka komenda wygenerowales ten wklej.org?
<wiktor_> server.domena.com przez rekordy A i AAAA jest skierowana na ip serwera dedykowanego
<wiktor_> reszte domen chcialbym podpinac pod ns1.server.domena.com
<jacekn> wiktor_: musisz ustawic delegacje w takim razie ale poczytaj jak dziala DNS
<wiktor_> dig @ns1.server.domena.com server.domena.com
<wiktor_> domeny przekierowac na dns umiem, problemem jest juz to co mam zrobic na serwerze
<jacekn> jesli chcesz zeby server.domena.com byla na twoim kimsufi rekord NS musi byc ustawione na niego
<jacekn> wiktor_:  no chyba dziala Ci serwer tak jak chcesz? czy cos innego chcesz osiagnac jak ten wklej.org?
<wiktor_> server.domena.com 	NS 	1.1.1.1 	10 	3600
<wiktor_> o to chodzi?
<jacekn> wiktor_: no to masz z pliku strefy, ustaw tam co chcesz
<wiktor_> nie rozumiem
<wiktor_> domena.com zarejestrowana i utrzymywana jest w az.pl
<wiktor_> jakim rekordem 'polaczyc' ja z dedykiem kimsufi?
<wiktor_> wczesniej bylo to A i AAAA
<wiktor_> Ty mowisz ze to ma byc NS
<jacekn> wiktor_: rekordem NS jak juz mowilem ale u providera
<jacekn> wiktor_: no bo ma byc NS
<wiktor_> no to w az.pl ustawilem: server.domena.com NS 1.1.1.1 10 3600
<wiktor_> i server.domena.com momentalnie przestal na pingi odpowiadac
<jacekn> wiktor_: no coz, byc moze twoj serwer nie ma adresu 1.1.1.1 tylko jakis inny?
<wiktor_> adres serwera jest poprawny, podaje tytaj jako przyklad
<jacekn> no to z dekstopa sprawdz: "dig serwer.domena.com"
<jacekn> i zobacz jaka jest odpowiedz
<marsjaninzmarsa> ogarniał ktoś z Was wgrywanie plików do /var/www przez Gita?
<wiktor_> jacekn: http://wklej.org/id/1295844/txt/
<kklimonda> marsjaninzmarsa: w jakim sensie?
<jacekn> wiktor_: no widzisz w czym problem?
<marsjaninzmarsa> kklimonda: chcę sobie wystawiać pliki z brancha 'master' do /var/www na VPS'ie
<marsjaninzmarsa> ogólnie wiem jak skonfigurować serwer gita itp
<wiktor_> jacekn: no nie bardzo
<kklimonda> marsjaninzmarsa: mozesz na przyklad napisac hooka ktory po pushu skopiuje pliki do /var/www
<marsjaninzmarsa> ale nie wiem, jak ogarnąć z uprawnieniami
<jacekn> wiktor_: no nie masz w odpowiedzi adresu przeciez. Moze delegacja nie dziala albo TTL bylo wysokie. Mozesz sprawdzic jaka wartosc ma rekord NS za pomoca "dig @server domena.com NS"
<jacekn> wiktor_: serwer to musi byc NS dla .com.
<marsjaninzmarsa> mam postawione lighttpd i muszą się chmody i owner zgadzać, inaczej 1) 503 2) problem z dostępem do plików przez skrypt PHP
<kklimonda> marsjaninzmarsa: ja bym nie trzymał w /var/www repo gita
<kklimonda> marsjaninzmarsa: tylko osobno, a dodatkowo napisał hooka który po pushu do repo skopiuje pliki do /var/www, ustawi odpowiednie uprawnienia etc.
<wiktor_> jacekn: couldnt get adress...
<marsjaninzmarsa> kklimonda: sensowne. :D
<jacekn> wiktor_: couldnt get address czego?
<marsjaninzmarsa> dzięki, pokminię nad tym. :)
<jacekn> NS dla .com? niemozliwe
<wiktor_> jacekn: po usunieciu rekordow A i AAAA oraz ustawieniu NS nie widzi wgle domeny
<jacekn> wiktor_: co to znaczy "nie widzi w ogole domeny"? Jaka komende wydales?
<marsjaninzmarsa> kklimonda: docelowo chcę móc jednym skryptem postawić sobie nowy projekt na subdomenie, zassać do niego najnowszą wersję WordPressa, skonfigurować bazy danych i wstępnie sam skrypt (mod_rewrite) i wystawić repo Gita do łatwego dostępu. :)
<wiktor_> dig @server.domena.com NS
<jacekn> wiktor_: 2 rzeczy potrzebujesz. 1. Delegacja do serwera. 2. Na tym serwerze musisz ustawic strefe master DNS
<wiktor_> nawet ping server.domena.com nie dziala
<jacekn> wiktor_: niekomletna komenda dig
<jacekn> "dig @server domena.com NS" gdzie server to jakis NS dla .com a domena.com to twoja domena
<jacekn> wiktor_: tu masz troche przykladow
<jacekn> wiktor_: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2012/02/dig-command-examples/
<jacekn> wiktor_: i poczytaj jak dziala DNS dokladnie i rekordy NS
#ubuntu-pl 2014-03-11
<jacekowski> 1st
<Ploy> 2nd
<gjm> 1st
<Dreadlish> 3.14rd
<gjm> pi(e)rd
<Dreadlish> tak jakby
<gjm> szanuję
<Dreadlish> spoko
<elbow> cześć, mam peceta bez cdromu i systemu ale z dostępem do neta, jak najszybciej i najłatwiej postawić na nim jakiegokolwiek linuxa?
<Lakii> zrobic sobie bootowalny pendrive z wybranym sysytemem
<elbow> Lakii: tylko jak sprawdzić czy bios peceta pozwoli na odpalenie z pendrive'a?
<Lakii> jaki tam masz procesor ?
<elbow_> Lakii: dobre pytanie, nic o tym kompie nie wiem
<elbow_> chyba 2000 amd
<elbow_> 32 bit
<elbow_> tak coś kojarze
<elbow_> i co mam zrobić jeśli sie okaże że pendrive nie bootuje?
<elbow_> i jakim programem najlepiej robić bootowalne pendrivy?
<elbow_> pod linuxem
<elbow_> tyle pytań, tak mało odpowiedzi:)
<kolesLolesLinux> Czesc. Mam pytanie o program - skroty klawiszowe. Jak dodac opcje lub, czyli jesli mam Next track - XF86AudioNext to tez chce aby to uruchamial alt+right
<Lakii> elbow_: unetbootin
<jacekn> elbow_: albo to pod Windows: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Lakii> elbow_: to wiekowy bys musial sprawdzic w biosie czy ma usb-boot
<kolesLolesLinux> jesli zaznacze skrot w tym programie... to mi znika poprzedni. Czyli z gui jestem w stanie wprowadzic tylko jedna kombinacje klawiszowa...
<elbow_> Lakii: w biosie jest opcja bootowania z kart pamięci, ale pendrive'a nie widze:/
<Lakii> elbow_: podlacz wszystko jedno jaki pendrive do usb i sprawdz czy sie nie pojawila mozliwosc botowania z niego
<garnus> elbow_: dd
<elbow_> garnus: dd?
<elbow_> sukces, zbootowało:)
<kolesLolesLinux> dlaczego jak klikam pause na klawiaturze to zaden program muzyczny nie zatrzymuje odtwarzania?
<HubertX4> hej
<HubertX4> ma ktos telefon w orange mix?
<zdz> Witam wszystkich.
<Bercik> Jou.
<zdz> Ktos moze mi przyblizej jakiego oprogramowania uzyc aby zbudowac klaster z 3 maszyn u siebie w domu? Chcialbym alby 2 maszyny wstawaly prosto z pxe, i nie mialy fizycznie dyskow. Tylko jeden.
<zdz> W sensie jeden serwer ma juz zbudowany raid5 i chcialbym miec mozliwosc "Dopinania" nast maszyn.
<zdz> Duzo bardzo czytalem i straszna papke z mozgu sobie zrobilem. Zauwazylem ze art dot. klastrow sa juz nie aktualne/ nie wspierane.
<jacekowski> lam/mpi
<jacekowski> a po co ci ten klaster?
<jacekowski> bo to musza byc specjalnie napisane aplikacje ktore sie wykonywac beda na tym klastrze
<zdz> Czyli beda dzialac tylko te kt uzywaja bibliotek pwm ?
<zdz> a po  co mi Mam w tym momecie 2 takie same delle bez matryc. + 1 server w rakowej obudowie. ten rack juz od jakiegos czasu hostuje pare nascie baz, Pare malutkich srv i brakuje mu mocy
<zdz> Nie moge znalesc zadnego w miare aktualnego art najmlodszy ma ~3 lata.
<zdz> Jezeli dobrze rozumiem to WSZYSTKIE PROGRAMY musza byc przystosowane/skompilowane z MPI ?  jak tak to  bez sensu by byla edycja wszystkich plikow zrodlowych dodawanie bibliotek. Mam racje ?
<mekon> nie wiecie jak wyłączyć GDM z autostartu?
#ubuntu-pl 2014-03-12
<jacekowski> 1st
<Ploy_> 2nd
<BlessJah> sigh
<jacekowski> ???
<Belzebub> To jest wojna!
<zioper> Dzień dobry ;) Wita się początkujący user.
<TheNumb> install gentoo
<zioper> Czy w tym pokoju czasem coś się dzieje ? ;)
<jacekowski> niewiele
<Bercik> Najpierw testują Twoją cierpliwość.
<zioper> Aż boję się kroku numer 2...
<drathir> bry..
<Ashiren> moglbym wstawic zdjecia kotkow ale dzis nie sobota
<marsjaninzmarsa> zioper: przez większość czasu cisza
<marsjaninzmarsa> ale jak już się coś zacznie dziać
<marsjaninzmarsa> to klękajcie narody. :D
<zioper> Pytanko mam ;) Nowym userem ubuntu jestem, jakieś podstawy ogarniam. Odpaliłem sobie empathy do używania chatu z fb, jak przychodzi wiadomość to pojawia mi się powiadominie ale w okienku rozmowy nie mam tekstu. Sugestie ?
<marsjaninzmarsa> install Gentoo. ;)
<marsjaninzmarsa> a tak serio to nie wiem, od kiedy pamiętam tylko Pidgin.
<marsjaninzmarsa> które Ubuntu? aktualizację robiłeś?
<marsjaninzmarsa> zioper: ^
<zioper> 31.10 ;)
<zioper> ale up-to-date
<konradb> omfg
<zioper> A co to jest Gentoo ?
<konradb> jebany mint
<zioper> 13.10*
<konradb> jak mozna wywalic połowe systemu po wpisaniu 'apt-get install python-sip:i386'
<konradb> http://pastebin.com/7Dufs1Sf
<konradb> jest ktoś ogarnięty w zjebanych debianowych psujach zaleznosci?
<mati75> to nie debian'
<mati75> to kretyni z ubuntu jak zwykle zjebali
<mati75> a to mint
<gjm> Kiedyś można było wyjebać Ubuntu, usuwając Plymoutha.
<mati75> sudo rm /etc/apt/preferences.d/preferences
<mati75> gjm: dalej się da
<gjm> o, super
<mati75> upstart ma go w zależnościach
<konradb> no kurwa mac
<konradb> nie po to instalowałem minta zeby sie jebac z systemem
<TheNumb> konradb: wyrażaj się zasrańcu.
<konradb> TheNumb: jebaj sie
<konradb> patrz co sie staneło
<konradb> jebane
<konradb> skurwysyny
<konradb> złodzieje
<TheNumb> Zaraz przyjdzie BlessJah i będzie bił.
<TheNumb> o
<TheNumb> :D
<konradb> jedną libke chciałem
<konradb> BlessJah: juz nie bede
<konradb> ;_;
<zioper> Mieliście racje :) Jak się nic nie dzieje to się nic nie dzieje ;)
<zioper> Ale jak idzie to idzie ;P
<BlessJah> owszem, nie bedziesz
<TheNumb> BlessJah pewnie ma hajlajty na wszystko.
<zioper> Panowie któryś ma czas i ochotę, na wspomaganie laika ? :p
<mati75> na same bluzgi wystarczy
<TheNumb> lajkonika
<TheNumb> zioper: a co jest nie tak?
<TheNumb> zioper: install gentoo.
<TheNumb> : D
<zioper> Co to jest gentoo ? :p
<TheNumb> Taka fajna dystrybucja.
<TheNumb> Budujesz wszystko ze źródeł.
<BlessJah> TheNumb: regexy, lapia wariacje na temat kilku najpopularniejszych przeklenstw
<TheNumb> BlessJah: no to miło.
<mati75> pip ma coś nie tak
<zioper> Lepsze / łatwiejsze od Ubuntu ?
<BlessJah> przy okazji upomne mati75 i gjm
<zioper> Bo do linuxa podchodzę już któryś raz, ale po raz pierwszy mam silne parcie zostać dłużej ;)
<mati75> https://wiki.debian.org/Multiarch/HOWTO
<mati75> http://wklej.dug.net.pl/4746
<mati75> to
<mati75> BlessJah: spoko, spokojnie się zachowuje
<BlessJah> dlatego upominam
<mati75> właśnie
<mati75> gdzie mój krzyż
<TheNumb> kurrrka wodna
<TheNumb> zioper: a z którymi dystrybucjami się próbowałeś?
<mati75> http://radxa.com/
<zioper> Cały czas ubuntu... Zawsze wydawał mi się systemem z którym powinienem zacząć... Jednak kilka razy po upodleniu systemu próbami instalacji sterowników graficznych wracałem do win... Teraz (o dziwo) linux sam poradził sobie z hybrydą karta w laptopie...
<zioper> I póki co nie narzekam
<zioper> Tylko uczę się ;)
<TheNumb> zioper: to spróbuj jeszcze raz jak wyjdzie 14.04
<gjm> BlessJah: daj mi bana, plox
<TheNumb> Ze sterownikami jest trochę lepiej ;-)
<zioper> A, że nie jestem normalnym gościem to od razu zamówiłem książkę Ubuntu Unleashed 2014 ;p
<TheNumb> zioper: ja też wystartowałem z ubuntu... bodajże 6.04
<TheNumb> ;-)
<mati75> 6.06 było
<zioper> I tak już zostałeś ? :)
<TheNumb> mati75: no, coś takiego.
<TheNumb> zioper: nie :P
<mati75> 6.06 było 1 lts
<mati75> i pierwszą przy wersją przy której taki debil jak ja dłubał
<TheNumb> To było Dapper Drake?
<mati75> tak
<TheNumb> No, to by się zgadzało.
<TheNumb> Jeszcze jakiś czas temu płyty się walały :D
<mati75> też mam
<TheNumb> A dłubałem przy 6.06 tak, że uwaliłem system.
<TheNumb> <:
<TheNumb> I tak najwięcej dziubania miałem przy 7.10 jak patchowałem moduł do wifi ;z
<mati75> mi chodzi o dłubanie w pakietach
<TheNumb> mati75: : D
<zioper> Panowie pytanie laika ;) Zainstalowałem sobie z centrum, emulator mame... Za boga nie mogę namierzyć folderu na romy..
<TheNumb> zioper: jak na moje to .mame
<TheNumb> https://wiki.debian.org/Mame
<TheNumb> Ups, nie
<TheNumb> Core folders: /usr/share/games/mame (roms, cheats, ...)
<zioper> /usr/share to jest główny folder ?
<zioper> Jeszcze mi głęboko siedzi c:
<marian12> czesc.
<zioper> Czołem marian12.
<marian12> mam sobie problem z linuksami.
<TheNumb> marian12: standard.
<TheNumb> :D
<marian12> http://pastebin.com/pj6wb7b3
<marian12> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<TheNumb> marian12: czegoś instalował pakiety z debiana w ubuntu? <:
<zioper> TheNumb ogarnąłem ;)
<TheNumb> marian12: proponuję apt-get remove python-*
<marian12> i tak mało kto tutaj pewnie uzywa ubuntu
<TheNumb> :D
<marian12> popsuło sie i niedziała
<mati75> marian12: sudo rm /etc/apt/preferences.d/preferences
<marian12> tak
<marian12> sprawdzałem
<marian12> nie pomogło
<TheNumb> wina łubudubuduntu
<marian12> ale to mint.
<TheNumb> A nie, to mint
<TheNumb> fuj
<marian12> smutam
<mati75> marian12: czyszczenie ręczne tylko
<marian12> ja tu kurwa cloaka zule a wy nawet nie potraficie chuje pomoc
<marian12> ;/
<zioper> TheNumb brak uprawnien do utworzenia katalogu w miejscu docelowym...
<TheNumb> zioper: musisz być rootem
<marian12> tyle przegrac
<zioper> Jak nim zostać ? :)
<TheNumb> zioper: czyli albo klikasz z konsoli albo uruchom nautilusa z prawami roota.
<zioper> TheNumb mogę prosić jeszcze raz, ale łopatologicznie ? :)
<TheNumb> Nie wiem czy w ubuntu jest gksu w sumie :<
<zioper> a jakie to polecenie w terminalu by było ?
<TheNumb> zioper: sudo nautilus
<TheNumb> Tylko musisz uważać żeby nie usunąć czegoś przypadkiem
<TheNumb> Bo uruchamiasz nautilusa z prawami roota
<TheNumb> ...czego raczej się nie robi : D
<marian12> TheNumb: gej
<TheNumb> marian12: twoja tata gender
<gjm> marian12: jeszcze coś powiedz
<TheNumb> już jedno +q ma
<gjm> a
<TheNumb> Zaraz dostanie drugie :D
<TheNumb> lul :D
<mati75> oj
<zioper> A jak odebrać później nautilisowi roota ?
<TheNumb> zioper: zamknij go po prostu.
<mati75> zioper: zabić go
<jacekowski> nie bij
<zioper> sudo killall nautilius ?
<gjm> BlessJah i tak by się mnie czepiał.
<mati75> zioper: tak
<gjm> zioper: krzyżykiem
<zioper> ok
<TheNumb> gjm: to kicka mu
<TheNumb> kb lepiej w sumie
<gjm> 21:20      marian12 │ ja tu kurwa cloaka zule a wy nawet nie potraficie chuje pomoc
<TheNumb> :D
<zioper> Dobra kolejne pytanie ;) Wcześniej zanalazłem teraz mam problem ze znalezienie katalogo .user
<gjm> 21:09      BlessJah │ przy okazji upomne mati75 i gjm
<gjm> kekekeke
<gjm> BlessJah: zabawne
<jacekowski> osohosi?
<TheNumb> jacekowski: jeszcze piątku nie ma a już piany?
<jacekowski> w niedziele tak imprezowalismy w "kosciele" ze to raczej jeszcze pijany
<zioper> Romy do mame w zipie czy wypakowane ?
<TheNumb> yyyy
<TheNumb> pewnie wypakowane
<zioper> kk
<TheNumb> Sprawdź i podziel się spostrzeżeniami.
<TheNumb> (:
<zioper> no właśnie pobieram plik ;) bo poprzedni podobno wybrakowany ;)
<zioper> Ani zip ani unzip nie działa ;p
<zioper> sciagam inny emulator
<mati75> to zainstaluj
<kSwit> a jak dziala 7z w ubuntu
<kSwit> ?
<xaxes`> dobrze
<kSwit> niestety niemam
<kSwit> Kiedy stacja dyskow bedzie działać w Ubuntu
<Dreadlish> e?
<kSwit> 1.44 fat12
<kSwit> ubuntu wydaje się być przezanczony na nowoczesność
<kSwit> ale co będę się rozpisywał jak tu wszyscy śpią
<mati75> ta
<mati75> w najnowszej wersji dodali udoskonalenie
<mati75> 1px border
<mati75> cóż za odwaga
<kSwit> nie qmam
<kSwit> ipx
<mati75> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/03/ubuntu-14-04-introduces-borderless-windows
<mati75> zmiejszyli rozmiar obramowania okna do 1px
<kSwit> :P
<kSwit> odpicoany system na maxa
#ubuntu-pl 2014-03-13
<uid> insomniac.pl - ładnie brzmi :-)
<TheNumb> Heh
<TheNumb> Mir w 16.04 :D
<marsjaninzmarsa> "Mir w 16.04 :D"
<marsjaninzmarsa> to brzmi prawie jak
<TheNumb> ...wayland w 12.10? :D
<marsjaninzmarsa> "W 13:37 słychać strzały!"
<kklimonda> ani wayland ani mir nie są w sumie celem same w sobie
<TheNumb> tak
<TheNumb> CONVERGENCE IS THE FUTURE
<TheNumb> - Marek Szatelwort
<kklimonda> welp, jest to w sumie ciekawszy plan niż to co prezentuje gnome czy kde
<TheNumb> gnome nie jest takie złe (:
<kklimonda> ostatnio próbowałem znowu
<kklimonda> i jest bardzo meh
<TheNumb> Podoba mi się zarządzanie wirtualnymi pulpitami.
<TheNumb> kklimonda: którą wersję?
<jacekn_> plasma active tez byla spoko ale to ponad rok temu testowalem
<TheNumb> 3.10 wg. mnie jest całkiem przyzwoite.
<kklimonda> 3.10
<TheNumb> 3.8 było jeszcze meh
<kklimonda> nie wpasowuje się w ogóle w mój workflow
<TheNumb> chociaż unity ma więcej przydatnych skrótów klawiaturowych :<
<kklimonda> unity mi się gryzie strasznie z vmware
<kklimonda> do tego stopnia, że siedzę na kde teraz
<kklimonda> i czekam na unity8
<TheNumb> kklimonda: skróty klawiaturowe? :D
<kklimonda> TheNumb: skróty (szczególnie super) i wydajność leci często na łeb
<TheNumb> o tak, super :D
<kklimonda> unity w ogóle gwałci skróty strasznie
<TheNumb> A mi w KDE brakuje czegoś
<kklimonda> super przejmuje na siłę
<TheNumb> Takiego polotu :<
<kklimonda> ale też klawisz od huda
<kklimonda> tak
<BlessJah> to unity ma jakies skroty?
<kklimonda> KDE jest chujowe pod względem wizji
<kklimonda> i wyglądu
<BlessJah> kklimonda: ja chyba skasuje ten punkt o kulturze z topica
<TheNumb> kklimonda: uważaj :D
<kklimonda> fair point
<kklimonda> nei ten język
<TheNumb> BlessJah: w topicu jest coś o kulturze?
<kklimonda> no ale ogólnie, KDE wygląda strasznie ale działa
<BlessJah> jest
<TheNumb> kklimonda: pff, działa :D
<TheNumb> Dobły żałt.
<kklimonda> TheNumb: ogólnie wszystko mi działa w KDE
<kklimonda> tylko nie używam ichnich aplikacji za bardzo
<BlessJah> unity tez dziala
<BlessJah> tylko mi compiz czasem wywali w kosmos przy maksymalizacji przez uderzenie w gorna belke
<TheNumb> yyy :D
<kklimonda> no przez compiza unity nie używam teraz
<BlessJah> czekam na 14.04
<kklimonda> na 14.04 siedzę teraz, i unity dalej działa tak sobie
<kklimonda> więc czekam na unity8
<BlessJah> kklimonda: postawie wesome czy cos
<kklimonda> ale ogólnie mam wrażenie, że linux to takie czekanie
<kklimonda> wesome?
<BlessJah> boli jedynie to, ze na sluzbowym nie za bardzo mam czas eksperymentowac
<BlessJah> awesome
<kklimonda> meh
<kklimonda> dla mnie awesome (czy i3wm którego lubię) to trochę sztuka dla sztuki
<kklimonda> tiling świetnie mi się sprawdza jak używam terminali
<BlessJah> mi jednej rzeczy w awesome brakuje: tilingu jak w wmiirc
<BlessJah> kklimonda: uzywam terminali
<kklimonda> ale jak zaczynam używać różnych graficznych aplikacji, to właściwie tiling mi tylko przeszkadza
<kklimonda> jak używam *głównie* terminali.
<kklimonda> jak odpalę IDE, vmware, przeglądarkę, klienta poczty, odtwarzacz filmów, coś do muzyki, steama, pidgina, skype... to ogólnie cały tiling zaczyna mi bardziej przeszkadzać niż pomagać ;)
<kklimonda> może gdybym usiadł kiedyś i popisał regułki co gdzie wrzucać ma, to by miało sens - ale jak mam pisać regułki do zarządzania oknami, to mam wrażenie, że z definicji przegrałem.
<BlessJah> od tego mam workspace'y czy tam wirtualne pulpity
<BlessJah> kklimonda: http://zachholman.com/posts/shit-work/
<BlessJah> Win+Shift+[0-9]
<BlessJah> tyle
<kklimonda> o kurde, co się stało z czcionkami na tej stronie
<TheNumb> kklimonda: u mnie wyglądają normalnie.
<BlessJah> nie wiem, u mnie sa normalne
<kklimonda> BlessJah: no ale samo zmienianie workspace mi nic nie daje
<BlessJah> czemu?
<kklimonda> bo i tak muszę te okna jakoś rozmieścić na workspace
<kklimonda> na i3wm miałem bardzo fajną konfigurację pierwszego workspace, lewego monitoru
<kklimonda> mieścił mi się irc, dwa terminale, skype, steam chat i pidgin na jednym workspace
<BlessJah> przewaznie i tak mam jeden wspana jednym monitorze ce to jedno okno
<kklimonda> potabowane wszystko fajnie
<BlessJah> tutaj inny fajny post http://zachholman.com/posts/inbox-zero-everything-zero/
<kklimonda> ale ostatecznie wirtualne pulpity i nornalny WM sprawdzają mi się lpeiej
<kklimonda> tzn. są potencjalnie mniej wydajne
<kklimonda> ale domyślnie działają lepiej, i mogę się skupić na tym co mam robić ;)
<BlessJah> co kto lubi
<TheNumb> Dokładnie.
<kklimonda> pewnie, każdy ma inne wymagania i sposób pracy
<BlessJah> awesome nie zajmuje ekranu i robi to o co prosze
<BlessJah> a raczej przywyczajenia (i tak pracujen na unity)
<BlessJah> nauczylem sie pracowac bez wirtualnych pulpitow i wielu innych
<kklimonda> w unity możesz mieć normalnie wirtualne pulpity
<BlessJah> wiem
<TheNumb> Tylko trzeba je włączyć :P
<BlessJah> mam je
<BlessJah> ale sa niwygodne
<TheNumb> hm?
<TheNumb> ctrl+s i wio :D
<TheNumb> win+s*
<BlessJah> no wlasnie
<TheNumb> A w kde wygodniej?
<BlessJah> nie wiem
<TheNumb> Albo innym tiling wm.
<BlessJah> uzywam unity z lenistwa i przyzwyczajenia
<BlessJah> nie chce mi sie szukac jak dodac normalnie sesje awesome do gdm (z obsluga dzwieku po ubuntowemu i wszystkim)
<BlessJah> TheNumb: jak przesunac zakryte okno na inny pulpit?
<BlessJah> wyglada fajnie, ale nie chodzi o to zeby wygladalo
<TheNumb> BlessJah: no i to jest problem :D
<kklimonda> e, dla mnie to czego używam musi wyglądać
<TheNumb> Bo nie da rady :<
<kklimonda> bo patrzę na to czasem 10-12 godzin dziennie
<BlessJah> da, przesuwasz to z wierzchu, potem docelowe i odwracasz krok1
<BlessJah> nigdy nie mam wiecej jak 3 okien na sobie
<BlessJah> terminal firefox thunderbird i psi, rozmieszczone na 2 monitorach
<BlessJah> gnome2 byl fajny
<TheNumb> BlessJah: no to masz MATE :P
<BlessJah> co w sumie nie jest niemozliwe, w firmie mamy redhaty
<TheNumb> Nawet jest repo dla 13.10
<TheNumb> Dla 14.04 jeszcze nie ma :(
<kklimonda> firma wam narzuca odgórnie czego używacie na swoich komputerach?
<TheNumb> kklimonda: nie, na workstacji może być redhat z gnome 2 :D
<BlessJah> kklimonda: nie
<BlessJah> daja windowsa, ale poki dysk jest zaszyfrowany, maja to w dupie
<TheNumb> : D
<BlessJah> przy czym czesc wewntrznych narzedzi dziala albo nie dziala
<BlessJah> na przyklad szkolenia z bhp
<BlessJah> laduje, laduje, potem wyskakuje komunikat ze ukonczone
<kklimonda> a zalicza? ;)
<BlessJah> zalicza
<TheNumb> : D
<BlessJah> ale do HR excele juz z VM wysylam
<TheNumb> Standard :<
<mati75> http://qa.debian.org/developer.php?login=pkg-mate-team@lists.alioth.debian.org
<BlessJah> excele np z zamowieniem do komisji socjalnej
<kklimonda> ja w ogóle mam zainstalowanego office 2013 w VM
<kklimonda> zamiast libreoffice u siebie
<kklimonda> znacznie przyjemniejszy w obsłudze
<BlessJah> office potrzebuja HRy i menegerowie
<TheNumb> Zawsze jest jeszcze ofis 365 <:
<BlessJah> mi wystarczy viewer, kiedy dwie pierwsze grupy nie ogarniaja i nie daja w pdf czegos
<kklimonda> no, office ze skydrive może by ci styknął
<BlessJah> Lo czyta
<BlessJah> s/o/O/
<TheNumb> Co z tego jak formatowanie czasem się rozjeżdża? ;-)
<BlessJah> dla mnie, to mogliby w .txt
<BlessJah> tresc sie liczy, nie forma
<BlessJah> btw, tak sobie czytam strony inpostu, bo paczkomat nie chce mi oddac paczki
<BlessJah> http://pralniomaty.pl/
<bastetmilo> pfff, już dawno o tym było
<bastetmilo> drogie.
<kklimonda> drogie jak na pralnię, czy w porównaniu z praniem w domu?
<BlessJah> chyba mnie na czarna liste dodali na infolinii
<BlessJah> kklimonda: strasznie drogie
<BlessJah> platne chyba od sztuki
<TheNumb> tak
<BlessJah> w pralni za dyche zrobilem porzadne pranie
<BlessJah> tutaj to koszulke co najwyzej mozna
<bastetmilo> kklimonda: drogie jak na pralnie
<BlessJah> 5 minut juz slucham ichniej muzyki...
<kklimonda> BlessJah: mhm, ale dlatego pytam czy drogie w porównaniu z innymi tego typu pralniami
<BlessJah> nie wiem jak inne "tego typu"
<kklimonda> bo takie gdzie są pralki, i się samemu do nich wrzuca rzeczy (są takie w PL w ogóle?) będą na pewno tańsze
<BlessJah> w innej tego typu chyba 30 dalem za garniak
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: mhm, to pewnie płaci się gapowe za niewiedzę gdzie jest pralnia normalna :
<kklimonda> :)
<BlessJah> w normalnej (rzad pralek i babcia pralniowa) dalem dyche za wsad
<BlessJah> kklimonda: w polsce sa pralnie, pralniokawiarnie, pralnioczytelnie
<kklimonda> mhm, nigdy się nie spotkałem, ale w sumie też nie szukałem
<BlessJah> to jest chyba glownie nastawione na studentow chyba
<kklimonda> no, tak podejrzewam
<BlessJah> albo te akurat dobrze targetuja reklamy
<BlessJah> po 5 minutach kobieta sie odezwala, niby paczkomat jest juz online
<BlessJah> ide sprawdzic, a potem lece na sushi
<BlessJah> trzymajcie sie o/
<bastetmilo> "lecę na sushi"
<TheNumb> szuszi
<BlessJah> wielkomiejski szpan
<TheNumb> no
<Ploy_> tak z ciekawosci jakie rodzaje sushi tam masz?
<Ploy_> z krabikiem, osmiornica tez jest? czy tylko tradycyjne?
<bastetmilo> co to jest "tradycyjne sushi"?
<BlessJah> jesli chodzi o wroclaw to na razie poleceam planet sushi w rynku
<TheNumb> Tak
<TheNumb> Skośnoocy tam chodzą to powinno być ok ;-)
<BlessJah> jest i krab i przegrzebki
<BlessJah> TheNumb: a znasz jeszcze jakies ciekwae w rynku?
<TheNumb> BlessJah: właśnie niebardzo.
<Ploy_> nie zawsze, jak chinczyk jest wlascicielem to zwykle roluje
<BlessJah> TheNumb: hoshi sushi kolo placu strzegomskiego tez dosyc dobre, no i porcje jakby wieksze
<bastetmilo> no proszę, a ja slyszalam ze hoshi sushi dupy nie urywa
<Ploy_> to wszyscy z wroclawia jestescie?
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: ja mam mieszane uczucia, bo dupy rzeczywiscie nie urwalo
<TheNumb> Ploy_: jakoś tak... :P
<Ploy_> ja tez, tzn na slubickiej kiedys mieszkalem a pozniej do olesnicy sie przeprowadzilem i wyladawalem w sztokholmie niedlugo pozniej
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: nie, przepraszam, chodziło o hana sushi
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: mi hoshi polecali ludzie ktorzy jedli prawdziwe sushi, na filipinach
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: to w renomie?
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: łi
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: nawet tam nie zaglądałem.
<BlessJah> za to 77 slabe
<TheNumb> : D
<TheNumb> 77 jest syfiaste
<BlessJah> dobre wodorosty na przystawke, tyle z plusow
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: prawdziwe jest w Japonii ;P
<BlessJah> na filipinach tez
<BlessJah> ryba z wody
<BlessJah> nie z lodowki
<jacekowski> BlessJah: ja tutaj mam filipinczyka prawdziwego w pracy i moge zapytac
<BlessJah> ja tez mam
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: tia, a sushi wcale nie musi byc z ryba czy owocami morza
<jacekowski> w ogole, 6h wisze na telefonie do chin
<BlessJah> jacekowski: zacznij na nich krzyczec po polsku, podobno pomaga
<BlessJah> e
<BlessJah> bbl
<BlessJah> o/
<Ploy_> na pewno pomaga :)
<tachion> Czym pod linuksem czytacie pliki doc?
<jacekn_> tachion: zwykle LibreOffice
<tachion> jaki¶ b³±d mi wyskakuje mam pakiet doc w libreoffice
<tachion> to jaki¶ bug z libaries
<fuorviatos_> czesc
<fuorviatos_> ma tu ktos ATI?
<fuorviatos_> najlepiej hybryde z intelem
<tachion> a co?
<TheNumb> o/
<TheNumb> fuorviatos_: ja mam.
<TheNumb> fuorviatos_: a co?
<fuorviatos_> TheNumb: hybrude masz?
<fuorviatos_> hybryde*
<TheNumb> Przecież napisałem.
<fuorviatos_> na jakim siedzisz sterowniku?
<TheNumb> W sensie?
<fuorviatos_> fglrx czy mesa>
<TheNumb> Na codzień używam grafiki intela.
<TheNumb> A tak to fglrx
<fuorviatos_> wersja ubuntu?
<TheNumb> zależy ;-)
<TheNumb> Raz 13.10 raz 14.04
<TheNumb> Jak zawieje (:
<fuorviatos_> stąd instalowałeś? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics
<fuorviatos_> masz tego fglrx? fglrx-experimental-13
<TheNumb> W 13.10 nie działały mi fglrxy z repozytorium
<TheNumb> Musiałem sam budować ;-)
<TheNumb> Z kolei w 14.04 jest wszystko cacy.
<TheNumb> Z tego co pamiętam to fglrx-experimental-13 jest tylko dla 12.04
<xaxes`> TheNumb: 14.04 działa stabilnie?
<TheNumb> xaxes`: Jak to linuks.
<TheNumb> xaxes`: jak chcesz w miare stabilny system to poczekaj na freeze kernela.
<xaxes`> akurat kernel jest najbardziej stabilny w bubuntu
<TheNumb> nie
<TheNumb> : D
<TheNumb> Jeszcze niedawno puścili taki, że się nie budowały moduły z dkms :D
<TheNumb> Ale to 14.04 ... ;-)
<TheNumb> xaxes`: ale ogólnie to da się używać.
<TheNumb> Do czasu aż coś nie padnie :D
<TheNumb> Ja się miotam między gentoo,archem i ubuntu ;/
<fuorviatos_> chodzi mi o najnowsze sterowniki
<fuorviatos_> 14.2 ze stronki amd.
<fuorviatos_> zbudowałem już deba
<TheNumb> fuorviatos_: no, tych używałem bo są w repozytorium 14.04.
<TheNumb> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Saucy_Installation_Guide
<fuorviatos_> ale instalator krzyczy, że musi wyjebać aktualne
<TheNumb> Używałeś tego poradnika?
<fuorviatos_> ja mam precise
<TheNumb> fuorviatos_: wyrażaj się.
<TheNumb> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Precise_Installation_Guide
<fuorviatos_> sorki
<TheNumb> Dokładnie to ta sekcja. http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Precise_Installation_Guide#Installing_Catalyst_Manually_.28from_AMD.2FATI.27s_site.29
<TheNumb> I tak, musisz usunąć te co masz teraz.
<gjm> Zaraz TheNumb da Ci bana.
<TheNumb> gjm: tak. :D
<TheNumb> Gdybym miał opa... :3
<TheNumb> lol
<TheNumb> Który debil mnie kicknął? ;F
<gjm> ChanServ
<gjm> a serio to nie wiem
<TheNumb> ChanServ: chwieju
<TheNumb> gjm: coś dawno nie widziałem nowych foreczek na unixporn.
<TheNumb> foteczek even
<gjm> Znudziło mi się.
<TheNumb> gjm: skompiluj sobie gentoo.
<TheNumb> :3
<TheNumb> fuorviatos_: ogólnie to nie miałem większych problemów z 12.04
<TheNumb> Jeśli chodzi o fglrxy
<TheNumb> ;-)
<fuorviatos_> che mi pxpressa wywalić
<fuorviatos_> chce*
<fuorviatos_> czy to bezpieczne?
<fuorviatos_> chciałbym na nowym sterze też przełączać
<TheNumb> Ten pakiet nie jest do niczego potrzebny.
<TheNumb> ;-)
<fuorviatos_> jak to?
<TheNumb> No normalnie.
<fuorviatos_> przecież to nie meta jest
<TheNumb> fglrx-pxpress tak?
<fuorviatos_> ta
<TheNumb> Zobacz sobie co jest w tym pakiecie.
<TheNumb> ;-)
<fuorviatos_> dobra
<TheNumb> Tam jest tylko jakiś config dla lightdm.
<fuorviatos_> jest też binarka
<fuorviatos_> amd-xconfig
<fuorviatos_> TheNumb: mówisz ze nie masz tego w systemie przełączasz?
<TheNumb> Tak.
<TheNumb> Jaka binarka? ._.
<fuorviatos_> /usr/bin/amd-xconfig
<TheNumb> Pierwszy raz to widzę.
<TheNumb> ._.
<fuorviatos_> jak dla mnie to jest jakiś switch
<TheNumb> Czekaj, a którą masz wersję fglrx? :D
<TheNumb> 13.xxx
<fuorviatos_> experimental13
<TheNumb> No dobra, to jest nazwa pakietu
<TheNumb> Nie wersja
<fuorviatos_> moment
<TheNumb> Uruchom ten panel catalyst
<fuorviatos_> 2:13.300-0ubuntu0.0.1 0
<TheNumb> To chyba jest najnowszy stabilny sterownik.
<TheNumb> Chcesz instalować betę?
<fuorviatos_> łapaj
<fuorviatos_> http://ctrlv.in/305253
<fuorviatos_> ja wiem czy on stabilny
<TheNumb> Yyy to chyba jednak 14.1 beta
<fuorviatos_> to w konću experimental
<TheNumb> Nie zauważysz różnicy jak zainstalujesz 14.2
<TheNumb> ;-)
<TheNumb> Ja nie zauważyłem.
<fuorviatos_> a skąd wiesz, że to 14.1?
<TheNumb> 13.30.1 to 14.1
<fuorviatos_> ja nie wiem
<fuorviatos_> to jedyne ustrojstwo dostępne przez repo
<fuorviatos_> czyli mówisz, że nie ma sensu instalować?
<TheNumb> Jak wszystko działa to nie ma sensu.
<TheNumb> (-;
<fuorviatos_> myślałem, że będzie lepszy performance
<fuorviatos_> bo dziwna sprawa
<fuorviatos_> używasz crossover czy wine np?
<TheNumb> Jak muszę.
<fuorviatos_> mam tu karte co wymiata, a np assasin creed I chodzi mi dobrze, a zwalnia przy dużych lokacjach. Wiem, że ATI ciągle łata sterowniki a kolesie z kanału crossover tak mi podpowiedzieli, żebym odpalał zawsze na najnowszym
<fuorviatos_> Druga część chodzi mi zdecydowanie lepiej
<TheNumb> Wiesz... wine zawsze będzie w tyle bo to nie do końca natywny kod :<
<TheNumb> Jakiś czas temu wine bardzo się gryzło z fglrxami <:
<fuorviatos_> karta jest zgodna z dx11 a gra wymaga dx9 mimo wszystko potrafi zamulić
<TheNumb> bo to wine
<TheNumb> Pod windowsem na pewno by działało lepiej.
<fuorviatos_> koleś co piszę kod do crossover mówił właśnie że ATi wypada blado w testach
<fuorviatos_> dochodi do sytuacji, że bug w sterze jest w stanie zawiesić cały system
<fuorviatos_> nvidia ma się zdecydowanie lepiej
<fuorviatos_> dlatego liczyłem że nowy ster coś pomoże
<TheNumb> Na to bym raczej nie liczył ;-)
<TheNumb> amd raczej nie łata sterowników pod kątem gier uruchamianych pod wine.
<fuorviatos_> ok
<fuorviatos_> jasne, że nie
<fuorviatos_> ale łata pewne funkcje
<fuorviatos_> dzięki za info
<fuorviatos_> a będzie nowy sterownik pod 12.04?
<TheNumb> Pewnie kiedyś będzie :D
<TheNumb> W 14.04 już teraz jest <:
<xaxes`> TheNumb: a ktokolwiek łata?
<TheNumb> xaxes`: yyy intel chyba gdzieś coś kiedyś :D
<TheNumb> xaxes`: parch linux się znudził?
<fuorviatos_> TheNumb: na jakim bazuje ten z 14.04?
<xaxes`> już dawno
<TheNumb> fuorviatos_: sterowniku?
<fuorviatos_> tak
<fuorviatos_> na jakiej wersji
<TheNumb> 13.350 <:
<fuorviatos_> czyli mój jest nowszy?
<TheNumb> fuorviatos_: nie.
<fuorviatos_> to który jest?
<TheNumb> 14.2 beta cośtam
<fuorviatos_> no własnie
<fuorviatos_> to jest najnowszy
<fuorviatos_> i on jest w 14.04?
<TheNumb> tak
<TheNumb> Tylko pamiętaj, że 14.04 wyjdzie dopiero w połowie kwietnia ;p
<jacekn_> poki co 14.04 calkiem dobrze sie sprawuje, jest pare malych problemow ale nic wielkiego
<jacekn_> na laptopie i desktopie juz mam od miesiaca gdzies
<fuorviatos_> hmm
<fuorviatos_> czemu pakują stery na 14.04 a 12.04 ciągle ma "stare" ?
<TheNumb> no bo 12.04 ma mieć stabilne, nie?
<TheNumb> <:
<kklimonda> w sumie aktualizują przecież
<fuorviatos_> a 14.04 nie?
<fuorviatos_> kklimonda: mój fglrx-experimental jest ciągle ten sam
<kklimonda> precise ma tą samą wersję fglrx co saucy
<kklimonda> i właściwie tą samą wersję sterowników nvidii
<kklimonda> podejrzewam, że dopiero po wyjściu 14.04 wrzucą sterowniki do 12.04 z niego
<kklimonda> tak samo jak kernel i Xy
<fuorviatos_> uhm
<fuorviatos_> a możesz sprawdzić jaką wersje mesy ma 14.04?
<kklimonda> 10.1.0~rc3-0ubuntu3
<fuorviatos_> fajnie
<fuorviatos_> chyba instalne jak wyjdzie
<kklimonda> jak wyjdzie to do 12.04 wrzucą tą mesę
<kklimonda> jako libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-trusty
<fuorviatos_> i będzie konfliktować z 12.04
<kklimonda> nie, ubuntu wspiera instalację xów, kernela i mesy z nowszej wersji
<kklimonda> są oddzielne paczki etc.
<kklimonda> tylko trzeba zaktualizować od razu kernel, xy i mesę
<TheNumb> kklimonda: tego jeszcze nie wiadomo.
<TheNumb> Chociaż zastanawiają się nad 12.04.05
<TheNumb> :p
<kklimonda> TheNumb: wg. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack to wiadomo
<kklimonda> We will also deliver a 14.04 LTS HWE stack back into 12.04. This 14.04 HWE stack will remain supported in 12.04 for the life of the 12.04 LTS release.
<TheNumb> O, fajnie ;p
<TheNumb> Jakiś czas temu się zastanawiali czy to robić.
<kklimonda> całkiem prawdopodobne, że HWE nie
<kklimonda> nie musi być powiązane z dodatkowym wydaniem
<kklimonda> chociaż trochę głupia sytuacja by wyszła, że 12.04.4 ma HWE które nie będzie wspierane
<kklimonda> więc może jednak .5 zrobią
<Dreadlish> hai
<TheNumb> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2014-03-14
<konradb> tak
<mati75> 2nd
<Ploy_> 3rd
<TheNumb> 5st
<Ploy_> TheNumb, znasz angielski?
<TheNumb> Ploy_: ni, a co?
<Ploy_> tak, pytam
<Ploy_> napisales 5st
<Ploy_> a ta koncowka pochodzi od slownej wersji tego
<Ploy_> czyli first
<Ploy_> second
<Ploy_> third
<Ploy_> a pozostale maja th
<Ploy_> czyli np 1st
<Ploy_> 2nd
<Ploy_> 3rd
<TheNumb> Tak, ordinal numbers ;-)
<Ploy_> 4th
<TheNumb> 6rd
<TheNumb> Itd
<TheNumb> :D
<Ploy_> ok nie wazne
<Ploy_> pisz jak chcesz
<TheNumb> Moim jedynym certyfikatem znajomości angielskiego jest rozszerzona matura :(
<TheNumb> No i może ocena na studiach :P
<Ploy_> co studiowales?
<TheNumb> wtedy informatykę <:
<Ploy_> a teraz czym sie zajmujesz?
<TheNumb> Wykładam chemię
<TheNumb> W biedronce
<TheNumb> :<
<Ploy_> powaznie?
<TheNumb> No, a co innego? :<
<Ploy_> nie pracujesz w zawodzie?
<TheNumb> A ktoś powiedział, że skończyłem te studia? :DDD
<TheNumb> Teraz studiuję co innego <:
<Ploy_> ile teraz w biedronce placa?
<TheNumb> Skład proszku do prania właśnie czytałem.
<TheNumb> Ploy_: miska ryżu.
<Ploy_> to bandziorstwo i zlodziejstwo musi byc na porzadku dziennym w tej biedronce
<Ploy_> TheNumb, co teraz studiujesz?
<TheNumb> Studiuję na WSGNG
<Ploy_> czyli co to za uniwersytet
<TheNumb> wyższa szkoła gotowania na gazie
<Ploy_> znalazlem w internecie Wyzsza Szkola Gotowania Na Gazie
<TheNumb> : D
<Ploy_> a powaznie?
<TheNumb> A czy to ważne? :<
<Ploy_> wazne
<TheNumb> Studiuję tam gdzie Quintasan <:
<TheNumb> Ale nie na tym samym kierunku.
<Ploy_> to na jakim?
<TheNumb> Nie na uniwersytecie.
<Ploy_> ales Ty tajemniczy
<Ploy_> TheNumb, napisz jak zorganizowac okolo 5000 zl w 10 dni?
<Ploy_> mysle i mysle, troche o wisle... troche o przemysle
<TheNumb> Ploy_: przypnij samochód linką holowniczą żeby nie ukradli, a wracając zapomnij go odpiąć i odjedź.
<TheNumb> <:
<Ploy_> nic nie przyszlo mi do glowy
<jacekowski> Ploy_: ja ide do bankomatu
<Ploy_> i 5-tke wyciagasz?
<Ploy_> w tej szalonej desperacji jestem juz na http://gogetfunding.com/project/million-euro i http://www.gofundme.com/7j9ag8
<Ploy_> zobaczymy czy cos z tego wyjdzie
<Ploy_> ale prawdopodobnie nic
<TheNumb> Ploy_: było wyjeżdżać do Szwecji? :<
<Ploy_> wrobiono mnie w ten wyjazd
<Ploy_> tzn z poczatku tragicznie, pozniej satysfakcjonujaca praca w szwedzko-amerykanskiej firmie
<Ploy_> jednak prawie zero kontaktu ze swiatem, dlatego chcialem po kilku miesiacach zmienic prace
<Ploy_> zadzwonil do mnie jeden facet z prosba o spotkanie, chcialby zalozyc firme mowi, spotkalem sie z nim
<Ploy_> teraz firma ktora wspolnie rozpoczynalismy zarabia okolo miliona koron na miesiac, to jest okolo 500 tys zl mies
<Ploy_> a wszyscy zatrudnieni wlacznie ze mna nie ma nic
<Ploy_> kompletnie nic
<Ploy_> nie ma w firmie nawet od kogo pozyczyc
<Ploy_> dlatego nigdy wiecej zadnych umow z polakami za granica
<Ploy_> teraz firma idzie w zlym kierunku, najlepsi ludzie zostali zwolnieni bo upomnieli sie o swoje
<Ploy_> a pracuja tacy ktorzy zeby wbic gwozdz to dzwonia po kilku ludziach gdzie maja go wbic
<Ploy_> moj szef zaczynal od niczego, prowadzilem dla niego ksiegowosc, zrobilem strone firmy, kontaktowalem sie z klientami, nawet nie znal jezyka za bardzo, kali moc, kali miec, i mnie po prostu oszukal, nawet konto w banku mu zakladalem bo nie wiedzial jak gadac
<jacekowski> a u nas obok byla firma ktora sie nazywala A.J. Woods od imienia wlasciciela
<jacekowski> koles jakis czas temu zaczal zle pracownikow traktowac
<jacekowski> kilku ludzi poszlo i zaraz obok zalozylo wlasna firme
<jacekowski> a A.J. Woods oglosil upadlosc kilka dni temu
<jacekowski> a nowa firma z tymi samymi ludzi tylko innym zarzadem ma tyle zamowien ze sie nie wyrabiaja
<jacekowski> ale ze my im bardzo pomoglismy na poczatku, to zawsze maja dla nas czas
<Ploy_> jacekowski, gdybym mogl cos odlozyc to sam bym zalozyl, wzial chlopakow ktorych wyuczylem i rozpoczal, znam sie na tym
<jacekowski> oni nie mieli nic
<jacekowski> w pol roku maja 2x wiecej obrotu niz w poprzedniej firmie
<Ploy_> zeby otworzyc firme trzeba miec podstawowe narzedzia pracy
<Ploy_> albo przynajmniej na te podstawowe narzedzia pracy
<jacekowski> a co robicie?
<Ploy_> montujemy systemy wentylacyjne
<jacekowski> na to duzo nie trzeba
<Ploy_> jakies 20 tys kr
<Ploy_> to jest jakies 10 tys zl zeby zaczac
<Ploy_> tutaj sie uzywa elektrycznej maszynki do ciecia blachy, elsax, norzyc, prawych i lewych
<Ploy_> wkretarek
<Ploy_> min 2
<Ploy_> i takie drobne jak otwornice
<Ploy_> pila elektryczna
<Ploy_> pistolety do silikonu
<Ploy_> bity
<Ploy_> miarki
<Ploy_> jak to pozbierac to moze byc malo 20 tys kr, ale zawsze mozna ze swoich dokladac jak sa braki
<Ploy_> takie budynki miedzy innymi robilem jako prowadzacy http://www.titania.se/vara-projekt/Totalrenovering-Olaus-Magnus-Vag-8/
<jacekowski> 10kpln to jest nic
<Ploy_> to jest nic ale jesli wszyscy zostalismy tak wykreceni ze ludzie nie maja na chleb to jest cos
<Ploy_> zostaly zlamane prawa
<Ploy_> placilismy co miesiac na polskie jakies 300 zl na ubezpieczenie od bezrobocia
<Ploy_> nie mozemy z tego skorzystac bo szef nie chce dac dokumentow, wypowiedzenia, swiadectwa pracy a nawet umow
<Ploy_> i powiedziano mi ze im dluzej bedzie zwlekal tym go to bedzie wiecej kosztowac
<Ploy_> ze maja mozliwosc nawet wystawic mu zakaz przyjazdu do szwecji
<Ploy_> w to nikt nie wierzy tutaj
<Ploy_> nie pojete jest jak to sie moglo stac
<Ploy_> ale sie stalo i mamy teraz problem
<jacekowski> ale tu nie chodzi o to zeby jego kosztowalo tylko zebys ty dostal co ci sie nalezy
<Ploy_> no wlasnie
<jacekowski> jak zwisa z wyplata to idziesz do sadu zeby mu z konta sciagneli
<Ploy_> o to sie staram
<jacekowski> jak nie ma na koncie to zamykaja mu firme i sprzedaja
<Ploy_> ale adwokat tez kosztuje, mamy tu cos jak zwiazki zawodowe, oni sa jakby naszym adwokatem, za co placimy co miesiac tez
<jacekowski> ale po co adwokat
<Ploy_> ale ta sprawa jest w toku, nie moga mojego szefa przyciagnac sila, oni informuja go o mozliwosci spotkania itd
<jacekowski> to jest prosta sprawa o nalezne pieniadze
<jacekowski> nie wiem jak to w szwecji wyglada
<jacekowski> ale w pl albo uk wypelniasz jeden papierek i zanosisz
<Ploy_> strasznie chu***owo
<jacekowski> w uk nawet sie da przez internet
<Ploy_> tam wiem ze to uproszczone
<Ploy_> tutaj socjal jest bardzo dobrze rozwiniety, dla uchodzcow sa mieszkania i pieniadze, a dla ludzi pracujacych nie ma mieszkan, nie ma pomocy ze strony rzadu
<Ploy_> mam na mysli polakow przede wszystkim
<jacekowski> pomocy dla ludzi pracujacych nie ma nigdzie
<Ploy_> my dostawalismy ostatnio 56% wyplat ktore powinnismy otrzymywac, pracujac rok na takich stawkach tylko sie zaporzyczasz, i nie masz nic w razie utraty pracy
<jacekowski> to nie wiem jaka twoja normalna wyplata byla
<Ploy_> normalna wyplata to taka gdzie zostaje cos z niej po miesiacu, a my po 2 tygodniach po wyplacie szukalismy gdzie pozyczyc
<Ploy_> niektorzy kradli po sklepach
<Ploy_> sporo osob jezdzilo na gape, bez biletu
<Ploy_> ja akurat bilet zawsze kupowalem ale przez to mialem wiekszy problem jak oni
<Ploy_> po prostu polak potrafi, wie jak zrobic drugiego polaka w ch***ja
<Ploy_> tak jest za granica
<Ploy_> moj szef mial na mnie jakies 30 tys zl mies, a placil ochlapy, zarobilem dla niego jakies 1,5 mln zl, a sam nie mam nic, nawet do emerytury mi sie nie liczy
<Ploy_> wyszlo to po kontroli firmy
<Ploy_> nikomu z nas sie nic nie liczy
<Ploy_> mozna? mozna
<jacekowski> ale ale
<jacekowski> co to ma do rzeczy?
<jacekowski> to ze szef ma na tobie 30kpln miesiecznie nie ma nic do twojej wyplaty
<Ploy_> ma jesli placi nie tak jak powinien
<Ploy_> oszukuje urzad podatkowy
<Ploy_> i wiele innych instytucji
<jacekowski> na mnie firma zarabia ~25kPLN/tydzien
<jacekowski> normalny 5 dniowy
<Ploy_> ja chce tylko to co mi sie nalezy
<jacekowski> a ile niby ci sie nalezy
<jacekowski> co masz na umowie
<Ploy_> powinienem miec 43 kr wiecej za kazda godzine
<Ploy_> placone skladki emerytalne
<Ploy_> oraz wlasciwie placony podatek
<jacekowski> czy masz na to umowe?
<Ploy_> mam, sprawa jest juz w odpowiedniej instytucji
<Ploy_> sprawa sie wyjasni, do tego czasu jednak jestem w kropce
<Ploy_> moze tez byc tak ze umre w wypadku, bo ktos zaplaci za to
<Ploy_> lub zostane zamordowany
<Ploy_> i inne takie
<Ploy_> reprezentuje ludzi z rodzinami, zapisywalem corke kolegi do szkoly
<Ploy_> bo sam nie mowi po szwedzku czy angielsku
<Ploy_> dlatego jestem glownym celem ludzi ktorzy robia kase na polaczkach
<jacekowski> z jednej strony jestem przeciwny takiemu wyzyskowi
<jacekowski> z drugiej strony ludzie sami sie pchaja nie majac zamiaru uczyc sie jezyka tylko liczac na to ze im ktos pomoze
<Ploy_> ale ja jezyk znam
<Ploy_> ucze wielu ludzi
<Ploy_> na tyle na ile oni sami chca sie uczyc oczywiscie
<Ploy_> znam szwedzki, angielski, polski, tajski, troche ruski, troche niemiecki
<jacekowski> tajski jest fajny
<Ploy_> wiem
<jacekowski> w ogole, tajlandia jest fajna
<Ploy_> moja zona jest z tajlandii
<jacekowski> tajki tez sa fajne
<jacekowski> ale za zone bym nie bral
<Ploy_> zalezy jak trafisz, ja miale 5 w tym samym czasie, jedna wyganialem z domu o 8:00 rano a druga przychodzila o 9:00, ale zmeczylo mnie to a ze poznalem te to zerwalem z tamtymi
<Ploy_> mimo ze jedna z nich sponsorowala pol dzielnicy
<Ploy_> moja zona zyla dluzej w arabii saudyjskiej niz w cywilizowanym swiecie, nie jest zla kobieta
<Ploy_> po prostu sie zakochalem
<Ploy_> jestesmy po slubie, ale nie pozwole zeby plakala bo moj pracodawca jesk kawal ch...
<fuorviatos> procek nagrzewa mi się do 70 kilu stopni w czasie gry. To normalne?
<mati75> tak
<fuorviatos> teraz na 56
<fuorviatos> ma*
<fuorviatos> na ati grzeje niemiłosiernie
<mati75> sterowniki zamknięte zainstaluj
<fuorviatos> mati75: mam własnie fglrx
<fuorviatos> układ przy starcie ma 10 C więcej niż intel
<Tracerneo> Bo to laptop.
<Tracerneo> Pewnie jakiś HP.
<fuorviatos> laptop, dell
<fuorviatos> jest się czego obawiać przy takich temperaturach?
<jacekowski> eeeee
<jacekowski> 70C to jest nic
<xaxes`> lol
<xaxes`> przy starym lapku zaczynałem się martwić przy 100C
<xaxes`> (o dziwo nie wyłączał się przy tylu)
<jacekowski> bo to normalna temperatura
<drathir> xaxes`: moze te  100 to czujnik grafiki byl?
<drathir> AMD Athlon(tm) X2 Dual-Core QL-64
<drathir> przy 98C sie dopiero wylaczal na procku...
<drathir> robocza 85-90C
<snickers> orientuje sie ktos czy w tfto mozna przesylac pliki binarne w trybie netascii, czy w tym trybie tylko tekstowe?
#ubuntu-pl 2014-03-15
<drathir> snickers: filezilla potrafi na sztywno przypisac tryb o rozszerzenia jak dobrze pamietam...
<jacekowski> drathir: tftp to cos innego
<jacekowski> snickers: netascii sie nie nadaje do niczego
<jacekowski> snickers: wszystkie tekstowe tryby w tftp i normalnym ftp sa nic nie warte
<drathir> jacekowski: jak to to o czym teraz mysle to czy to nie jest uzywane do flashowania routerow? Czy to ttftp btlo?
<drathir> bylo*
<jacekowski> tftp
<jacekowski> nie tylko
<jacekowski> pxe tez tego uzywa
<Voldenet> tftp to dobry protokół do sieci lokalnych
<xaxes`> drathir: to było w laptopie z centrino
<xaxes`> drathir: poza tym - 100C na GPU podczas kompilowania?
<Voldenet> 100C na czymkolwiek to chyba niezbyt dobrze
<xaxes`> w sumie...100C to taka nijaka temperatura
<xaxes`> na patelni za mało, na procesorze za dużo
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/QG1r4Fz.jpg
<Voldenet> http://i.imgur.com/pqajC8E.jpg
<Voldenet> w istocie
<TheNumb> oO W 14.04 pojawiło się qt 5.2.1! :D
<TheNumb> Z dzisiejszej aktualizacji: Konfigurowanie pakietu libmirclient-dev:amd64 (0.1.6+14.04.20140310-0ubuntu1)
<TheNumb> o.o
<xaxes`> TheNumb: pokaż screena unity
<TheNumb> xaxes`: screena unity?
<kklimonda> chyba się w ogóle wygląd nie zmienił
<TheNumb> Dekoracje są w końcu po ludzku
<TheNumb> :<
<kklimonda> a racja, nie ma obramowań
<kklimonda> szkoda, że całość wolno działa u mnie teraz :(
<TheNumb> xaxes`: https://www.dropbox.com/s/sjow3cbo4z8ttz4/Zrzut%20ekranu%20z%202014-03-15%2010%3A25%3A23.png
<xaxes`> TheNumb: no bo chyba zmienili wygląd ikonek na pasku
<TheNumb> Ikona spotifaj brzydko wygląda w treju ;/
<TheNumb> xaxes`: nie zauważyłem nowych ikon.
<xaxes`> nie są takie bardziej okrągłe?
<TheNumb> Za to zauważyłem qt 5.2.1 i qt-creator 3.0.1! :D
<kklimonda> nie ma ikon nowych jeszcze
<kklimonda> zresztą afair w 14.04 się nie wyrobią
<TheNumb> xaxes`: https://www.dropbox.com/s/ehopgdrfhf18ow0/Zrzut%20ekranu%20z%202014-03-15%2010%3A27%3A23.png
<TheNumb> Masz z paskiem
<xaxes`> TheNumb: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/unity-tile.jpg
<xaxes`> a, nadal stare
<TheNumb> Btw, ten szamolot to jedna z defaultowych tapet :3
<xaxes`> ja mam varienty
<TheNumb> xaxes`: te ikony co linkujesz to tylko mobilnie.
<TheNumb> variety?
<TheNumb> indicator?
<xaxes`> albo variety
<xaxes`> no
<TheNumb> O, jest dla trusty.
<TheNumb> Obadam
<xaxes`> tylko czasem zaciągnie jakąś nsfw gdy jestem w szkole ;D
<TheNumb> pff
<TheNumb> xaxes`: jak chcesz ładne i okrągłe ikony to spróbuj sobie moka.
<TheNumb> Jest oficjalne ppa.
<TheNumb> Btw, ktoś się orientuje czy ppa-purge usuwa też klucze publiczne?
<TheNumb> Odpowiem sobie sam, nie usuwa.
<Voldenet> nie usuwa
<Voldenet> bo po co mialby
<Voldenet> kluczy publicznych nigdy za wiele
<TheNumb> pff
<xaxes`> ehh
<xaxes`> odpaliłem wirtualkę z openindianą
<xaxes`> i cały komputer zamulony
<xaxes`> a mam bfq
<TheNumb> Z jakiegoś powodu webbrowser-app jest zainstalowane w systemie ._.
<kklimonda> bo go wymaga unity pośrednio
<TheNumb> Poważnie?
<TheNumb> ._.
<Voldenet> poważnie, js jest dobry do ui
<Voldenet> ms też to zauważył przy wprowadzaniu project siena
<kklimonda> js w sensie coś jak qml?
<Voldenet> tak
<kklimonda> bo siena to js + html5 afair
<Voldenet> Jak ja nie lubię nazwy `html5`
<Voldenet> to nawet nie jest html
<Voldenet> i nawet nie standard
<TheNumb> Voldenet: z takich cudaków zobacz sobie popcorn time :D
<TheNumb> Napisane w js
<kklimonda> meh, nie się czym stresować ;)
<kklimonda> popcorn time już chyba zamknęli
<kklimonda> surprise
<TheNumb> poważnie?
<kklimonda> ta
<TheNumb> Kiedy?
<TheNumb> Wczoraj jeszcze działał.
<TheNumb> Jak testowałem
<TheNumb> Bad gejtłej ._.
<TheNumb> https://github.com/popcorn-time/popcorn-app
<TheNumb> Tutaj dalej jest (:
<kklimonda> już od paru dni nie było możliwości ściągania klienta, a teraz na stronie jest wpis, że fajnei było ale chyba jednak nie do końca legalne to to
<xaxes`> :D
<xaxes`> kto by pomyślał, że to może być nielegalne
<xaxes`> ja pierdole, 2G RAM wolne, 1G na swapie i rośnie,a swappiness na 20
<Voldenet> pobieranie filmów z torrentów jest w pełni legalne
<kklimonda> popcorn był klientem BT
<Voldenet> np. wytwórnia może na torrentach udostępnić film za darmo, filmy mogą być udostępniane na zasadach cc/public domain
<kklimonda> więc wysyłałeś jednocześnie
<Voldenet> tak
<kklimonda> ech, sorry ale to takie naiwne gadanie
<kklimonda> goście od popcorna nawet się nie kryli z tym jakie filmy ludzie będą ściągać
<kklimonda> i tak, można torrentów używać do legalnych rzeczy
<kklimonda> ale większość używa ich jak używa
<xaxes`> już 1.5G na swapie
<kklimonda> jak masz swapa, to się ciesz, że system uważa, że warto go użyć ;)
<xaxes`> ehh, chyba zminiejsze swappiness na 0
<xaxes`> mam swapa do hibernacji
<kklimonda> a racja, ten najbardziej zaawansowany system ciągle nie potrafi się hibernować bez swapa
<kklimonda> najlepiej swapa na oddzielnej partycji..
<TheNumb> : D
<TheNumb> Najbardziej zaawansowany akurat umie bez swapa.
<TheNumb> Tylko który, windows czy os x? :D
<TheNumb> Bo i jedni i drudzy sami tak nazywają :<
<xaxes`> no na windowsie akurat wirtualki działają mi dużo lepiej
<xaxes`> system pozostawał responsywny podczas instalacji solka 11
<kklimonda> na windowsie ogólnie wiele rzeczy działa lepiej
<kklimonda> ale też wiele rzeczy działa gorzej
<kklimonda> więc po prostu dochodzę do wniosku, że wszystkie systemy są beznadziejne
<Voldenet> coraz mniej
<Voldenet> ostatnio robiłem testy i wyszło mi, że najnowszy iis jest szybszy od nginxa
<Voldenet> przy czym testowałem nieskonfigurowane maszyny
<TheNumb> Szybszy? Pod jakim względem?
<Voldenet> więcej żądań w mniej czasu
<xaxes`> kklimonda: wszystkie OS-y są gówniane
<xaxes`> trzeba wybrać najmniejsze zło
<kklimonda> nie stać mnie na maka w sumie
<kklimonda> :(
<kklimonda> z linuksem jest tak, że ciągle się na coś czeka
<kklimonda> a wtedy już będzie super
<kklimonda> tylko, że się okazuje, że rozwiązało jeden problem, ale zostało kilka innych
<kklimonda> ale przynajmniej nie czujesz, że wydałeś kasę na coś niedokończonego
<xaxes`> OS X <CHYBA AASUDO
<TheNumb> kklimonda: tak.
<TheNumb> Ale potem chcesz pogrzebać w systemie i co?
<TheNumb> Nie ma w czym grzebać :(
<kklimonda> TheNumb: nie chcę, i nie muszę - bo działa ;)
<TheNumb> kklimonda: a ja lubię grzebać w systemie.
<TheNumb> Chociaż znowu wezmę maca przy najbliższej okazji bo "działa".
<kklimonda> też lubię, ale w sumie trochę mi czasu szkoda
<TheNumb> Tak.
<TheNumb> Kiedyś myślałem, że mam czas (-;
<kklimonda> bo ostatnio grzebię kombinując dlaczego mi X działa za wolno, albo czcionki w Y są popsute
<TheNumb> A w OS X masz jeden framework do obsługi fontów i jest cacy (:
<kklimonda> lubię grzebać w rzeczach około serwerowych, ale desktop chciałbym by działał porządnie od kopa
<TheNumb> Wszystko działa jak powinno pod warunkiem, że dobrze zakodowane.
<kklimonda> welp
<Voldenet> ale jak coś za darmo ma być dobrze zakodowane? :)
<Voldenet> a tak serio, problem w tym
<Voldenet> że większość rzeczy w linuchu jest wstecznie kompatybilna 200 wersji wstecz
<kklimonda> windows jest płatny, a z tym zakodowaniem.. nie, niezbyt fair - po prostu nie trawię NT, i wolę coś co ma pod spodem uniksa
<xaxes`> ups, wybaczcie ;o
<xaxes`> miało być 'OS X jest aktualnie najlepszy imho'
<xaxes`> a później 'sudo htop', ale w innym terminalu
<xaxes`> musiałem rebootnąć, bo nie dało się używać :V
<kklimonda> jest też lekko drogi w porównaniu z tym co można zbudować samemu - laptopy zresztą też
<TheNumb> lul.
<TheNumb> kklimonda: używane mini kupisz za kilkaset złotych.
<TheNumb> Wystarcza do wszystkiego.
<kklimonda> chociaż ostatnio myślałem, czy sobie nie zmodernizować swojego kompa i nie przerobić go na hackintosha
<kklimonda> TheNumb: super, mi nie wystarczy
<TheNumb> Pod warunkiem, że nie nie grasz w gry.
<kklimonda> bo używam komputera do pracy
<TheNumb> ;-)
<kklimonda> potrzebuję 16GB ramu, szybkiego procka, i 2-3 dysków
<TheNumb> No to mac "śmietnik" pro? <:
<kklimonda> nie opłaca się w ogóle
<TheNumb> No pewnie, że nie
<TheNumb> A kupują.
<kklimonda> bo inaczej zarabiają
<TheNumb> W polsce nie opłaca się kupować sprzętu Apple.
<kklimonda> w ogóle w większości europy jest chyba z 50% różnicy w cenie jest
<kklimonda> więc trochę się to nie opłaca
<Voldenet> pewnie taniej będzie kupić maca na neweggu i bouncerem sobie do Polski wysłać
<Voldenet> ot, taki tam nasz rodzimy markjeting
<kklimonda> złapią ci na granicy i wrzucą cło+vat
<xaxes`> eh, nie wiem co z tym bubuntu
<kklimonda> najlepiej to wpaść do USA po drodze i kupić na miejscu ;)
<xaxes`> czemu wszelkie cieżkie operacje io sprawiają, że muszę rebootnąć komputer
<kklimonda> e?
<Voldenet> masz zepsuty dysk
<kklimonda> tak nie mam na linuksie
<xaxes`> Voldenet: na archu działało
<kklimonda> bardziej na windowsie miałem z tym problemy
<xaxes`> na windowsie wszystko cacy
<Voldenet> arch jest 5x lżejszy
<Voldenet> a, skoro na windowsie działa
<Voldenet> to wina ubuntu
<Voldenet> bo windows wyjątkowo nieporadnie rżnie cały sprzęt jak może :D
<xaxes`> nawet zmieniłem kernel na pf
<xaxes`> i scheduler io na bfq
<xaxes`> nadal muli(ale jest lepiej)
<kklimonda> zmień unity na coś innego
<xaxes`> w ogóle, domyślnie miałem deadline zamiast cfq
<xaxes`> kklimonda: nie
<Voldenet> a ustaw sobie swapiness na 0
<Voldenet> i zobacz czy lepiej
<kklimonda> dopóki się nie ogarną i nie przepiszą unity desktopowego na qml to będzie pewnie mulić
<kklimonda> bo compiz
<TheNumb> xaxes`: u mnie działa™
<gjm> swap, ble
<xaxes`> kklimonda: ale unity chyba ma niewiele do tego
<xaxes`> Voldenet: chyba jest lepiej
<xaxes`> jeszcze zobaczę czy instalator przydusi system
<Voldenet> nadal mam wrażenie, że coś ci jedzie dysk
<Voldenet> sprawdź iotopem
<kklimonda> xaxes`: mi dosyć mocno unity muliło jak odpalałem windowsa w VM
<Voldenet> iotop -ao
<TheNumb> Nie pamiętam kiedy ostatnio zamulało mi unity ;-)
<kklimonda> unity w ogóle ma parę bugów które ciągle mi przeszkadzają, a które nie są priorytetem dla deweloperów
<kklimonda> bo mobile
<xaxes`> ze swappiness na 0 jest normalnie
<kklimonda> sigh
<kklimonda> nie mogę się doczekać, aż to całe mobile im w twarz wybuchnie
<TheNumb> Ale wieje dzisiaj.
<xaxes`> u mnie 40km/h
<kklimonda> no, i padało
<TheNumb> kklimonda: wtedy nie będzie ubuntu.
<kklimonda> popsuła się pogoda :(
<xaxes`> mi padało w nocy
<TheNumb> Bo marek przepuścił całą kasę z verisign na mobile :D
<kklimonda> TheNumb: mark ma ciągle trochę kasy
<TheNumb> trochę
<kklimonda> no bo nie wiem ile
<TheNumb> Co roku traci coraz więcej.
<xaxes`> Voldenet: wirtualka 8kiops
<xaxes`> reszta na 0, ew. chromium cośtam skoczy
<Voldenet> to rzeczywiście dziwne
<BlessJah> jakie distro na sluzbowy sprzet, pod developerke?
<kklimonda> BlessJah: deweloperkę czego?
<kklimonda> zresztą ubuntu
<Voldenet> BlessJah: solaris
<xaxes`> openindiana
<kklimonda> wrzuć sobie 14.04 jak wyjdzie i nie ruszaj
<kklimonda> TheNumb: ile to jest coraz więcej?
<xaxes`> Voldenet: (　｀ー´)八(｀ー´　) ＨＩ５
<Voldenet> wysokie pięć w istocie
<Dreadlish> hajfajf
<kklimonda> bo afair nie ma pełnych informacji z przychodami i kosztami canonical
<xaxes`> ciekawe czy canonical kiedykolwiek wyjdzie na 0
<BlessJah> kklimonda: jakis tam soft dla te.ekomunikacji pod linuksa
<TheNumb> kklimonda: poprzednio ~11 mln a ostatnio dwa razy tyle (-;
<kklimonda> TheNumb: bo to, że mają straty na poziomie $22M czy coś to nie są znowu aż tak duże pieniądze - na 10-20 lat mu kasy starczy
<kklimonda> TheNumb: no tak, ale to są pieniądze które canonical inwestuje
<TheNumb> anonical lost $11.1 million in fiscal 2012, its losses rose to $21.3 million in fiscal 2013
<xaxes`> TheNumb: widać, że się rozwija
<kklimonda> TheNumb: gdyby przestali się pchać w mobile, to może by nawet gdzieś na zero wyszli
<TheNumb> xaxes`: :DDDD
<TheNumb> kklimonda: też tak sądzę.
<kklimonda> bo zyski im rosną
<Dreadlish> :D
<TheNumb> Chociaż mają szansę w tym mobile
<TheNumb> Małą, ale mają ;-)
<kklimonda> oni chcą mieć 1%
<TheNumb> Tylko najpierw powinni odpicować desktop a potem pójść w mobile.
<kklimonda> nie wiem tbh
<xaxes`> aż sprawdzę skąd mark ma tyle pieniędzy
<kklimonda> sprzedał thawte
<TheNumb> tak
<Dreadlish> xaxes`: ukradł
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: czyli że Marek jest polakiem?
<xaxes`> Dreadlish: no to oczywiste
<xaxes`> ale tak oficjalnie
<kklimonda> canonical walczy o jeden kawałek rynku (taki malutki) z mozillą, i jollą
<kklimonda> zobaczymy komu się uda
<TheNumb> mozilla nie ma szans
<TheNumb> Jolla wygra :D
<Dreadlish> Jolla zawsze spoko
<TheNumb> Gdybym miał pinionc to bym kupił ich telefon.
<TheNumb> Ale ~500 ojo to za dużo.
<xaxes`> mam zamiar po 18-stce sprawić sobie jollę
<xaxes`> TheNumb: 400
<xaxes`> 399 właściwie
<kklimonda> nie podoba mi się w sumie
<kklimonda> muszę zobaczyć kiedyś łubuntu fona
<kklimonda> ale nie mam na co wrzucić obrazu
<TheNumb> Grand Total Incl. Tax	€414.00
<kklimonda> jak mi padnie s3, to pewnie sobie kupię coś wspieranego
<xaxes`> ja testowałem na DZ
<xaxes`> muli
<kklimonda> dz?
<Dreadlish> na dz wszystko muli.
<TheNumb> kklimonda: łubudubuduntu jest na s3.
<Dreadlish> desire z
<xaxes`> desire z
<TheNumb> tak dz ssie :D
<xaxes`> na DHD spróbuję
<TheNumb> Mam telefon z tymi samymi bebechami ;_;
<kklimonda> TheNumb: super, tylko dzwonić się nie da
<TheNumb> kklimonda: peszek :D
<kklimonda> TheNumb: więc tak trochę jakby nie było
<xaxes`> TheNumb: ja ostatnio apgrejdłem
<xaxes`> do DHD :DD
<TheNumb> To nie jest oficjalny port więc...
<TheNumb> xaxes`: ja się już nie tykam htc.
<xaxes`> +256MB RAM, +200MHz
<TheNumb> O jeden telefon za dużo ;p
<kklimonda> najgorsze, że ten s3 mi spokojnie jeszcze wystarczy na rok-dwa
<xaxes`> większy wyświetlacz i brak fizycznej
<kklimonda> chyba, że się popsuje
<kklimonda> bo wydajnościowo nie narzekam
<kklimonda> więc nie mam nawet powodu, by zmieniać
<xaxes`> TheNumb: ukradłem ojcu
<TheNumb> Ja bym nie narzekał mając 1 GiB ramu w telefonie ._.
<xaxes`> on ma teraz jakaś lumię
<xaxes`> też fajna
<TheNumb> Przy 512 i HTC Sense™ się rżnie strasznie.
<xaxes`> 920 chyba
<xaxes`> TheNumb: ja miałem 4.4 na DZ
<xaxes`> działało dosyć dobrze
<kklimonda> może w sumie tableta sobię kupię... lol nie
<TheNumb> xaxes`: a mój telefon mają w dupie i nikt nie rozwija już alternatywnego softu.
<TheNumb> kklimonda: ajszpadla.
<TheNumb> polecam
<xaxes`> TheNumb: a co masz?
<TheNumb> xaxes`: HTC One V™
<BlessJah> sigh
<Dreadlish> one v ;d
<kklimonda> TheNumb: musiałbym podjąć decyzję, że się przenoszę ze wszystkim do apple
<BlessJah> symbian FTW
<kklimonda> TheNumb: a jakoś nie chcę
<TheNumb> BlessJah: miałem symbiana belle.
<Dreadlish> miałem one v to opchnąłem za 3 stówki
<TheNumb> Całkiem znośny, tylko aplikacji nie ma na niego.
<BlessJah> s60v3
<xaxes`> ja miałem S60v3
<Dreadlish> i jeszcze dostałem za niego i9070
<TheNumb> s60v3 też miałem.
<xaxes`> fajne gry wychodziły
<BlessJah> to juz chyba hipsterstwo
<xaxes`> na ngage na v3
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: opchnę to gunwo i wezmę co innego.
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> może i z symbiana ostatecznie coś normalnego by wyrosło
<Dreadlish> gdyby nokia nie była sprzedajną kurtyzaną
<kklimonda> wow, ubuntu touch nie wspiera nexusa 5 oficjalnie
<Voldenet> google nie kupiło
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: juz po s60v3 widac ze nie do konca spojny projekt
<Voldenet> to nie wspiera
<BlessJah> czesc klockow jest doklejona na sile
<kklimonda> symbianowi się trochę umarło
<BlessJah> owszem, troche tak
<BlessJah> ale to co zostalo nadal sie rusza i zaspokaja moje potrzeby
<BlessJah> (zabrzmialo jak z ust nekrofila?)
<xaxes`> meego było fajne ze swoimi gestami
<xaxes`> to zabili
<BlessJah> umarlo sie maemo, meego, symbianowi
<kklimonda> sailfish od jolli to taka trochę kontynuacja meego
<xaxes`> ale uprościli gesty afaik
<jacekowski> Voldenet: na neweggu ceny sa bez podatku
<jacekowski> Voldenet: dodaj do tego VAT i clo
<PaulEU> siema ;)
<PaulEU> jacekowski: mogę prv?
<jacekowski> no mozesz
<jacekowski> ale szybko
<PaulEU> ok
<tachion> czy mint też ma kanał irc?
<xaxes`> ta
<tachion> a mógłbyś podac nazwe? wpisuje join mint.pl linuxmint.pl i nici
<xaxes`> #linuxmint
<tachion> a polskiego nie ma tak jak ubuntu.pl?
<Dreadlish> #linuxmint-pl eve
<Dreadlish> n
<tachion> dzięki
<PaulEU> jacekowski: masz msg on prv
<tachion> w ubuntu też uzywacie czasem srodowiska cinnamon?
<xaxes`> po co, skoro jest unity?
<mati75> cinnamon to gówno
<xaxes`> http://allegro.pl/laptop-lenovo-b5400-2x2-3-500gb-8sshd-win8-zestaw-i4035541493.html  fajny ten czytnik liń papilarnych
<tachion> myslałem ze na forum mint ktoś tego używa srodowiska , ale piszą że nikt
<mati75> bo taki kretyn jak ja go programuje
<mati75> się znaczy pisze
<tachion> mati75 wiesz może jak w menu ustawić jest taki folder "ostatnio otwierane pliki"
<mati75> to nie folder
<tachion> mozna jakoś z mienić tę opcję zeby w nim ostatnio otwieranych plików nie zapisywało
<tachion> przez dconf czy jak?
<xaxes`> mati75: właściwie to folder
<xaxes`> nie katalog, ale folder
<xaxes`> katalog != folder
<mati75> xaxes`: nie to jest wirtualny odczyt cache menadżera plików
<tachion> gdzie taką opcję mozna zmienić, żeby to wyłączyć, aby juz nie zapisywało ostatnio otwieranych plików?
<mati75> w ustawieniach gdzieś to powinno być
<xaxes`> tachion: poszukaj w gconfie
<tachion> mam tylko dconf, musze doinstalować
<xaxes`> to prawie to samo
<tachion> żebym to ja wiedział co w nim zaznaczyć żeby to nie zapisywało
<tachion> Zainstalowałem ten gconf i cinnamon go nie wykrył
<tachion> whereis gconf
<tachion> gconf: /etc/gconf /usr/include/gconf /usr/share/gconf
<tachion> być może do tego gconf potrzebne jest gnome2 lub jakieś składniki
<TheNumb> Tag, cinnamon to guwno
<TheNumb> Powinien umrzeć.
<TheNumb> Wie ktoś czy da się dorobić więcej workspejsów w unity?
<TheNumb> Ok, unity-tweak-tool umie.
<Voldenet> jacekowski: można na lewo jak znajdziesz człowieka który wyśle jako cegły o wartości rynkowej $50
<Voldenet> znam dużo ludzi którzy wysyłają tak z US i Japonii
<Voldenet> rzadko łapią
<TheNumb> Ale czasem łapią <:
<drathir> xaxes`: jak z centrino choc moge sie mylic, ale to strasznie duzo,bo to chyba platforma mobilna/energooszczedna z tego co kojarze...
<xaxes`> drathir: kompilacja+leżenie na materacu ;D
<xaxes`> trochę mu się dopływ powietrza przyblokował
<drathir> Voldenet: w sumie czym mniejsza temp tym lepiej...
<drathir> xaxes`: swojego czasu ubu bez swapa mial zawiechy nawet jak pelno wolnego ramu bylo...
<xaxes`> drathir: unity to bardzo młode środowisko^W^Wmłody plugin do compiza
<drathir> xaxes`: a ile na solarisa ramu przeznaczone miales?
<xaxes`> 2G
<xaxes`> ale to nie ma znaczenia
<xaxes`> niezależnie od systemu i ilości RAM komputer był do reboota
 * drathir lubi "wojny" katalog vs folder...
<gjm> teczka
<drathir> xaxes`: oj nie ladnie tak dusic lapka... Hrhr
<drathir> xaxes`: ewentualnie sprobuj zmienic kontroler w vm i dysk z virtio na cos innego moze..
<xaxes`> drathir: to jest vbox, nie kvm
<xaxes`> i działa
<xaxes`> drathir: czytaj dokładnie :v
<xaxes`> po wyłączeniu swapa działa idealnie
<drathir> gjm: a teczka to juz calkiem mi sie z aktowkami kojarzy...
<drathir> xaxes`: /me nie lubi korzystac z vboxa pod linuxem... W sumie nie wiem dlaczego... Jesli sie przekroczy dostepny ram to swapa powinien zajac, ale nawet jesli to pod linuxem nie powinno tak bardzo zamulic calego kompa...   Ja w sumie na archu 4gb swapa mam i rzadko kiedy zdarza mi sie zamulic przewaznie ff jedynie jest w stanie do tego doprowadzic...
<xaxes`> mi wchodzi na swapa tylko gdy odpalam wirtualkę
<drathir> na starym qemu-kvm to spokojnie 2 vmki mialem archa w tle i nawet tego nie bylo czuc, a ramu tylko 1G, teraz qemu troche gorzej sobie radzi...
<drathir> xaxes`: a z ciekawosci dodali wsparcie 3d w vboxie?
<mati75> od dawna jest
<xaxes`> drathir: dla windowsa
<matiit> Cześć
<matiit> Takie mam pytnie szybkie, mam lapka z grafika intel (czip haswell) + AMD HD8850M, widze, ze jest uzywana intel (glxinfo), ale jak mam miec pewnosc czy karta AMD nie wpieprza mi pradu?
<gjm> wylutuj
<matiit> gjm: swietna porada, a jakas bardziej konstruktywna?
<gjm> dla pewności wylutowałbym 2 razy
<matiit> mhm
<drathir> hrhr ale 100% pewnosci, a mniej inwazyjnie to moze zobacz w biosie czy idzie wybrac uzywana karte...
<matiit> drathir: nie można
<Ploy_> u nas dzisiaj taki wiatr ze wszystko na zewnatrz sie trzesie
<PaulEU> Ploy_, u mnie to samo
<xaxes`> u mnie tylko 40km/g
<xaxes`> s/g/h/g
<Ploy_> ja tam nie wiem ile ale na pewno sporo
<lisu> bry
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/q8Wjb45.jpg
<snickers> jacekowski: nie rozumiem tylko dlaczego w kazdym kliencie tftp netascii jest domyslnie wybierany, bo o ile dobrze rozumiem to ten tryb nie powinien miec nawet prawa dzialac z plikami innymi niz tekstowe
<TheNumb> Standard to jedno, praktyka to inne :D
<jacekowski> snickers: nawet z plikami tekstowymi dziala do dupy
<snickers> staram sie napisac swoj serwerek tftp i nie wiedzialem czy to ja juz cos zle robie czy ten tryb tak poprostu ma
<Voldenet> generalnie to nie wiem kto wymyślił tryb tekstowy i po co
<Voldenet> najczęściej używaną funkcją tego trybu jest jego wyłączenie
<TheNumb> matiit: zainstaluj fglrx :P
<TheNumb> Albo wyłącz radeona korzystając z vga_switcheroo.
<matiit> TheNumb: wlasnie podobno juz nowe otwarte sterowniki ogarniaja :)
<matiit> tylko chcialem miec potwierdzenie
<matiit> bo problemow jakichs nie mam
<TheNumb> matiit: zdefiniuj "nowe sterowniki"
<TheNumb> Mówisz o otwartych czy zamkniętych?
<TheNumb> Bo jak te pierwsze to musisz wyłączyć radeona :P
<TheNumb> On i tak będzie hulał.
<qermit> mieszka ktoś w okolicach frankfurtu?
<qermit> albo lepiej w dół gdzieś, w okolidach Darmstadt
<TheNumb> qermit: /amsg rulez
<TheNumb> :D
<matiit> TheNumb: otwarte
<matiit> TheNumb: co znaczy ze zawsze bedzie hulal? :P
<TheNumb> Jak nie wyłączysz to tak (:
<matiit> TheNumb: to jak wylaczyc :)?
<TheNumb> matiit: vga_switcheroo
<TheNumb> Jest na wiki ubuntu
<matiit> TheNumb: no ale to nie jest juz niepotrzebne? Bo ja zainstalowalem ubu 14.04
<TheNumb> Albo zainstaluj fglrxy
<matiit> nie to starsze
<TheNumb> A
<TheNumb> I tak potrzebujesz ;p
<TheNumb> Ja bym na Twoim miejscu zainstalował fglrxy
<TheNumb> Te z repozytorium mają id Twojej karty bo są najnowsze ;-)
<matiit> TheNumb: no wlasnie fglrxy podobno do dupy 2d maja
<TheNumb> gunwo prawda
<matiit> TheNumb:  a ja nie gram w gry
<matiit> TheNumb: to moze sprobuje
<TheNumb> No to używaj tylko intela.
<TheNumb> Tak jak ja :3
<TheNumb> Radeon jest sobie ale rzadko go włączam pod ubuntu.
<matiit> TheNumb: czyli zeby uzywac tylko intela (tak chce) - to instalowac fglrx?
<TheNumb> Nie musisz
<matiit> czy da sie tylko intela na otwartych?
<matiit> ale musze vga_switcheroo
<TheNumb> Możesz sobie wyłączać radeona przy starcie
<TheNumb> vga_switcheroo to mechanizm w kernelu.
<matiit> ok
<matiit> poczytam
<matiit> dzieki
<matiit> zjebane sa 2 karty "_
<TheNumb> matiit: pokaż cat /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
<TheNumb> matiit: i jak?
<matiit> TheNumb: nie bylo mnie, juz sprawdzam
<TheNumb> Teraz to mnie nie ma.
<TheNumb> <:
<matiit> TheNumb: 0:IGD:+:Pwr:0000:00:02.0
<matiit> 1:DIS: :DynOff:0000:03:00.0
<TheNumb> O
<TheNumb> :D
<TheNumb> W końcu naprawili <:
<matiit> TheNumb: czyli? :P
<TheNumb> No to masz z bani
<matiit> i git
<matiit> ;)
<TheNumb> A przynajmniej na to wygląda <:
<matiit> TheNumb: po czasie na baterii tez tak wyglada
<TheNumb> Mi dużo nie zmieniało
<TheNumb> I tak i tak ~2,5h :<
<TheNumb> Za bardzo krowiasty jest mój laptop na coś więcej.
<matiit> TheNumb: u mnie 10 :)
<matiit> TheNumb: ja mam 15,6 i 10 godzin na ekranie na 50%
<matiit> jasnosci
<TheNumb> :<
<TheNumb> Też mam 15,6"
<TheNumb> i 2,5 najwyżej ;z
<matiit> TheNumb: to slabo, ja mam i7 tylko ten niskonapięciowy
<matiit> TheNumb: przydaje sie bateria, w drugim lapku mam 1.5h i bylem przyzwyczajony, a jednak fajnie nie martwic sie caly dzien o baterie
<matiit> TheNumb: zeby jeszcze telefon mi tak trzymal :D
<TheNumb> matiit: ano widzisz. Ja mam zwykłe i7 :P
<matiit> TheNumb: pewnie wydajniejsze (chociaz nie znam sie na hardware w ogole)
<TheNumb> Tak, prądożerne i ciepłowydzielnicze.
<matiit> TheNumb: mam 5 albo 6 letniego elitebooka i on trzyma 2.5h ;)
<matiit> tylko 14''
<TheNumb> :<
<TheNumb> A ić, smutek.
<TheNumb> Ciekawe ile z tego żre matryca.
<matiit> TheNumb: pobaw sie modulami, kiedys mialem zajawke zeby zejsc z liczba pobieranych watow i na netbooku (asus eee jakis) zszedlem do 7W :)
<TheNumb> yyy nie chce mi się :D
<TheNumb> Działa? Działa
<TheNumb> :P
<matiit> teraz to i mi sie nie chce.. :) dlatego ubuntu dzis zainstalowalem zamiast archa
<matiit> nawet spoko jest
<matiit> sporo sie zmienilo od 5.04 :)
<TheNumb> Więcej się zmieniło od 9.10 ;-)
<matiit> :)
<matiit> nie wiem... ale 5.04 uzywalem ostatnie ubuntu i mialem dobre wspomnienia
<matiit> a teraz to n prawde juz moglbym znajomym polecac ;) instalacja 15min i wszystko dziala na laptopie ktory wyszedl mniej niz rok temu...
<TheNumb> Tak, bo to 14.04
<TheNumb> Nie zapominaj ;-)
<TheNumb> W 13.10 by nie było tak miło.
<TheNumb> :P
<jacekowski> gry nie dzialaja
<TheNumb> Gdzie nie działają gry?
<jacekowski> flash tez ledwo co (ale flash to w ogole ledwo co)
<jacekowski> linux
<TheNumb> Mi działają te, co mam.
<jacekowski> tylko nie mow steam
<jacekowski> a te co ja mam nie dzialaja
<TheNumb> Na flasha też nie narzekam.
<TheNumb> W chromie nie padł mi od długiego czasu.
<jacekowski> poprawilo sie ogolnie
<jacekowski> ale cudow nie ma
<TheNumb> bedo
<TheNumb> Znaczy mam to gdzieś w sumie.
<TheNumb> I tak nie mam czasu grać w gry.
<okokok> http://screencloud.net/v/7fK3
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/bULfup7.jpg
<drathir> matiit: TheNumb ile cell?
 * drathir nie wie jak z czystym sumieniem ubu powyzej 11.04 mozna polecac hrhr
<gjm> hrhr
#ubuntu-pl 2015-03-09
<matti__> wr
<lol__> konfiguruje pakiet-pc.  urzadzenie  do  instalacji grub-pc  zainstalowac na /dev/sda (st9120822a)  ?
<lol__> czy na na partycji root?
<Ashiren> grub? na /dev/sda
<lol__> tez tak myslałem
<lol__> ale dzienki
<Ashiren> ;s
<gjm> cienki
<lol__> ja gruby
#ubuntu-pl 2015-03-10
<mateusz_> nie mogę w programie Gufw otworzyć portów 1723 oraz 47 dla vpn -a PPTP, dlaczego?
<shpaq> peszek
<TheNumb> maria
#ubuntu-pl 2015-03-11
<drathir> db
<ygrecki> hej
<Tomipnh> o/
<Ashiren> \o
#ubuntu-pl 2015-03-12
<lol_> jak złamac hasło wiifi na linuxie
<mati75> lol_: otwórz terminal i wpisz: sudo rm -rf / --no-preserve-root
<gmiazreclian> mati75 :D
<DaZ> so edgy
<lol_> załozyłem hasło na wifii zapomniałem zapisac co teraz  mam zrobic
<m477> reset routera?
<lol_> nacisną przycisk  reset na routerze?
<m477> ale to Ci zresetuje cale ustawienia
<m477> nie wiem moze sie da jakos innaczej
<lol_> jak?
<m477> "nie wiem "
<m477> ja resetowalem zawsze
<lol_> jak taki reset pomoze to ok
<drathir> gorzej jak hasla nie zapisane...
<m477> jak gorzej
<m477> przeciez napisal ze nie ma
<drathir> m477: ale od isp...
<drathir> to juz nie powroci...
<m477> to mozna callnać
<m477> chociaz zazwyczaj haslo naklejone jest na routerze
#ubuntu-pl 2015-03-13
<lnxmen> Witam.
<lnxmen> Mam problem z pulseaudio.
<lnxmen> E: [pulseaudio] pid.c: Daemon already running.
<lnxmen> Ale jak odpalam pavucontrol, to dostaję:
<lnxmen> Fatal Error: Unable to connect to PulseAudio: OK
<Ashiren> mhm
<mati75> sudo pulseaudio -q
<mati75> sudo service pulseaudio restart
<lnxmen> http://wklej.org/id/1661854/
<mati75> o
<mati75> to drugie daj
<lnxmen> sudo service pulseaudio restart poszło
<lnxmen> I teraz mam w pavucontrol „Estabilishing connection to PulseAudio. Please wait...”
<lnxmen> W sensie, pulseaudio i tak nie działa - dźwięku w Skype dalej nie ma.
<Quintasan> lnxmen: echo autospawn = no >> ~/.config/pulse/client.conf
<Quintasan> killall pulseaudio
<Quintasan> LANG=C pulseaudio -vvvv --log-time=1 > ~/pulseverbose.log 2>&1
<Quintasan> Wrzuć to na jakiegoś pastebina
<lnxmen> killall nie zabiło pulseaudio.
<lnxmen> A dałem z sudo.
<Quintasan> sudo service pulseaudio stop
<Quintasan> lnxmen: Ale rozumiem że w innych aplikacja dźwięk jest?
<lnxmen> Tak, ale jeśli używają alsy.
<lnxmen> (W smplayer musiałem zmienić.)
<Quintasan> Czyli jak dasz PulseAudio to nic nie śmiga?
<lnxmen> Tak, nie działa.
<lnxmen> Nie mogę tego ubić.
<lnxmen> Próbowałem tych komend co podałeś.
<lnxmen> pid.c: Daemon already running.
<Quintasan> ps -C pulseaudio
<Quintasan> ubij wszystko
<Quintasan> sudo kill -s KILL <PID>
<lnxmen> Nie da się. o.0
<Quintasan> A co sudo service pulseaudio stop zwraca?
<lnxmen> stop: Unknown instance:
<Quintasan> What the actual fuck.
<Quintasan> lnxmen: Weź to rebootnij
<lnxmen> Tak myślałem.
<lnxmen> brb
<lnxmen> Jestem.
<Quintasan> lnxmen: To ubij teraz to - sudo service pulseaudio stop
<Quintasan> LANG=C pulseaudio -vvvv --log-time=1 > ~/pulseverbose.log 2>&1
<Quintasan> I zrób coś z aplikacja która używa pulse
<lnxmen> http://wklej.org/id/1661864/
<lnxmen> Tyle jest.
<lnxmen> Włączałem Skype i nic.
<Quintasan> (   0.023|   0.000) I: [pulseaudio] alsa-util.c: Error opening PCM device dca:1: No such file or directory
<Quintasan> lnxmen: Jaka wersja Ubuntu
<lnxmen> 14.04 LTS
<Quintasan> lnxmen: To jakoś automagicznie przestało działać czy coś ostatnio z tym robiłeś?
<lnxmen> 3.16.0-31-generic #43~14.04.1-Ubuntu
<lnxmen> Od początku nie działało.
<lnxmen> Dopiero zainstalowany system.
<lnxmen> Właściwie, na LiveCD było okej.
<lnxmen> (Nie testowałem tam Skype, ale powiadomienia KDE były.)
<lnxmen> Na przykład podczas podgłaśniania bądź ściszania był ten denerwujący głos (plusk?).
<Quintasan> lnxmen: Zakładam że próbowałeś aktualizować?
<lnxmen> A teraz go nie ma chociaż go nie wyłączyłem.
<lnxmen> Tak.
<lnxmen> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Quintasan> bleh
<Quintasan> lnxmen: pacmd list-sinks
<lnxmen> Daemon not responding.
<Quintasan> hurp durp
<Quintasan> rm -r ~/.pulse*
<Quintasan> rm -r ~/.config/pulse
<Quintasan> sudo service pulseaudio restart
<lnxmen> Daemon not responding.
<Quintasan> lnxmen: A jest jakiś proces pulse?
<Quintasan> ps -C pulseaudio
<lnxmen> Tak, 2.
<Quintasan> sudo service pulseaudio status
<lnxmen> pulseaudio start/running, process 2891
<Quintasan> sudo service pulseaudio stop
<Quintasan> sudo service pulseaudio start
<Quintasan> działa?
<lnxmen> lnxmen@Sophia ~ $ pacmd list-sinks
<lnxmen> Daemon not responding.
<Quintasan> co do kur..
<Quintasan> lnxmen: ubuntu-bug pulseaudio
<lnxmen> Nigdy jeszcze nie reportowałem bugów. ;>
<Quintasan> Nie wiem jak to że demon działa ale nie odpowiada. Z Twoich logów wynika że nie ma urządzenia którego próbuje uzywać
<lnxmen> LANG=C pulseaudio -vvvv --log-time=1 > ~/pulseverbose.log 2>&1 // nie da się tego ubić...
<Quintasan> kill -s KILL <pid> nie zabija tego?
<lnxmen> Właśnie nie.
<Quintasan> Well, wygląda na to że coś jest tak skopane że demon zawiesza się po starcie
<Quintasan> Spróbuj przeinstalować
<Quintasan> udo apt-get remove --purge alsa-base pulseaudio
<Quintasan> reboot
<Quintasan> sudo apt-get install alsa-base pulseaudio
<Quintasan> reboot
<lnxmen> Okej.
<lnxmen> Jestem.
<lnxmen> Pavucontrol nie działa, więc w Skype też nie będzie działało.
<lnxmen> Próbować jeszcze czegoś?
<lnxmen> Teraz nigdzie dźwięk nie działa.
<lnxmen> Dodałem autospawn = no do client.conf
<lnxmen> i teraz alsa działa.
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/wnrz3YH.jpg
<kklimonda> :3
#ubuntu-pl 2015-03-14
<m477> elo elo
<gjm> 4 2 0
<Ashiren> :3 http://img-9gag-ftw.9cache.com/photo/anK50p0_460s.jpg
<Ashiren> :p http://img-9gag-ftw.9cache.com/photo/axZ7PVY_460s.jpg
<drathir> bry...
<m477> nie wiem co wcisnalem ale zamrozilo mi cala sesje Xow i nie chcialo  oddac
<m477> i tylko powloki dawalo rade zmieniac
<drathir> takie cos jak dysk szwankuje sie robi...
<drathir> ale to nie w tym przypaadku raczej...
<m477> oparlem reka o laptopa
<m477> tzn klawe
<m477> a co nie ma zadnego skrotu co by cos takiego powodowal
<m477> tzn kombinacji klwaiszy
<drathir> moze jakis panic mode dodali, to fajne by bylo...
<m477> jest jakas awaryjna komb. escp.?
<m477> ale nigdy nie pamietam
<drathir> ;est tez tem SysRq aale szczerze nie uzywalem nigdy i nie potrafie tego stosowac...
<drathir> jest*
<Ashiren> reisub
<Ashiren> ale nie wiem czy domyslnie wlaczony
<m477> samehere
<drathir> to sie chyba na poziomie kernela komunikuje o ile dobrze pamietam...
<TheNumb> ach to ubuntu
<m477> nie
<drathir> tu na archu wszyscy siedza ;p
 * drathir *hide*
<m477> ;]
<m477> ale mi szczor poszedl
<TheNumb> szczor?
<m477> no taki do rurku
<m477> w sumie to od srody jeszcze nie spalem
<drathir> m477: nie no to juz czas najwyzszy baterie naladowac...
<m477> nie jak ma sieupsa
<drathir> hrhr
<m477> potem bedzie trza odespac ;/
<Ashiren> :p https://i.imgur.com/KZ2dusX.jpg
<buharin> ja nie rozumiem tego dlaczego jak wychodza aktualizacje jakichs bibliotek itp. to starsze ubuntu 12.04 ktore jest LTS
<buharin> nie ma ich
<TheNumb> bo jest LTS
<TheNumb> czego tutaj nie rozumieć?
<TheNumb> Czasem robią wyjątki
<TheNumb> np taki nss ;p
<buharin> no spoko ale myslalem ze jesli LTS
<buharin> to aktualizuja
<buharin> bo to wyglada jakby archiwalna wersja
<TheNumb> buharin: to źle myślałeś.
<TheNumb> Ubuntu nie jest rolling release.
<Ashiren> tylko trolling release
<TheNumb> trolling release to jest arch
<gjm> srolling
<BlessJah> buharin: bo lts dostaje tylko bugfixy, nie dostaje nowych wersji paczek
<Ashiren> :3 http://i1.kwejk.pl/k/obrazki/2015/03/6e498d37f3f25191739d2efb0bf6f771.jpeg
<DaZ> kotek śmiechotek
<Ashiren> o.o http://img-9gag-ftw.9cache.com/photo/avgzoxd_460s.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/qM30L8u.jpg
<kklimonda> mm, koty
<kklimonda> potrzebne mi to było dzisiaj :3
<TheNumb> wincyj
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/j6XeQS4.jpg
<Mmm123m> siema jest pytanie
<Mmm123m> mam juz zainstalowanego ubuntu; ale potrzebuje uruchomić livecd
<Mmm123m> no ale grub mi to blokuje xD
<drathir> Mmm123m: nie grub...
<drathir> Mmm123m: bios...
<drathir> czy tam uefi...
<Mmm123m> no ale zanim gruba nie bylo to jakos livecd startowalo
<drathir> Mmm123m: jak czysty dysk to moze po kolei wybierac kolejnosc bootowania...
<Mmm123m> ja mam windows i linux
<drathir> Mmm123m: albo w biosie kolejnosc zmien, albo boot menu esc/f8/f12 czy tam przycisk odpowiedni dla plyty glownej...
<Mmm123m> dobra popróbuje
<Mmm123m> bo chce zmienic rozmiar partycji ubuntu; a z samego ubuntu chyba nie da rady
<drathir> Mmm123m: rownie dobrze cmos mogl sie zrestartowac...
<Mmm123m> nie wiem. skoro mowisz ze to nie grub to bede prubowal bios
<drathir> Mmm123m: ogolnie to ryzykowne jak wszystkie operacje na partycjach...
<Mmm123m> dlaczego
<drathir> Mmm123m: bios/uefi jest przed grubem jeszcze i to one kontroluja...
<Mmm123m> oki
<drathir> Mmm123m: jak za duzo utniesz dane mozesz stracic, albo jak ruszysz ta co nie trzeba...
<Mmm123m> dobrze; no rozumiem; ale mysle ze postaram sie jakos to zrobic zeby dalo rade
<drathir> Mmm123m: /me trzyma kciuki, ale lepiej wazniejszych danych kopie przed...
<Mmm123m> dobrze. mam backup waznych danych
#ubuntu-pl 2015-03-15
<stiffler> czesc
<stiffler> mam taka sprawe. uzywa ktos sublime text ?:>
<DaZ> tylko vim
<DaZ> czemu nie vim
<stiffler> vim z nodem tak srednio wspolgra
<stiffler> lepiej sie w sublime pisze
<stiffler> zastanawiam sie tylko nad licencja sublime
<stiffler> Sublime Text may be downloaded and evaluated for free, however a license must be purchased for continued use.
<stiffler> to jest napisane na stronie
<stiffler> tzn kiedy ja go musze kupic?
<DaZ> jak sie umie to jest dobrze :U
<DaZ> pewnie jak robisz coś komercyjnie
<DaZ> przeczytaj umowy ;3
<stiffler> no wlasnie nie jest nigdzie napisane
<stiffler> ja tylko komercyjnie robie
<stiffler> ale nie mam siana akurat teraz
<stiffler> a sie zakochalem w sublime ;]
<stiffler> w tej licenzji nie ma nic na temat dlugosci triala
<DaZ> to napisz do sebka, ktory to pize
<DaZ> pisze even
<stiffler> jeszcze to znalazlem:
<stiffler> Sublime Text may be downloaded and evaluated for free, however a license must be purchased for continued use. There is no enforced time limit for the evaluation.
<stiffler> There is no enforced time limit for the evaluation? Tzn ze nie jest napisane ile moze trwac trial ta?
<DaZ> nom :v
#ubuntu-pl 2016-03-14
<blabs> czesc pomozecie? w ubuntu mate zniknelo mi menu z gornego paska... :/
<firemark> to straszne
<firemark> prawy przycisk myszy nic nie podpowiada?
<blabs> firemark: nie rob sobie jaj :] nie jestem az takim nowiciuszem linuxowym ale umiem sie przyznac jelsi czegos nie wiem, pomozesz? :]
<firemark> nie wiem szczerze jak, ja od dawna ubuntu nie mam
<firemark> ale genelranie powinnienes się jakoś dostać do ustawień pulpitu cyz coś
<blabs> ok
<firemark> w internetach nic nie ma?
<blabs> no czytam czytam
<blabs> ok ogarniete dzieki pozdro :]
<firemark> no i odrazu spierdolił
<evil_shibe> cze
<evil_shibe> ubuntu to debian testing? sid?
<evil_shibe> gadac kurwa
<evil_shibe> co to ma byc za community?
<evil_shibe> jak mnie wkurwicie to przejde na debiana
<pskosinski> żaden z powyższych
<evil_shibe> thxc
<pskosinski> lol, wydaje Ci się że kogokolwiek to obchodzi?
<evil_shibe> hehe no mysle, ze kazda dystrybucja powinna byc sie o uzytkownikow
<pskosinski> kiedyś teoretycznie ubuntu bazowało na testing, teraz chyba wszystko mają własne
<pskosinski> ogólnie tak, warto być przyjaznym dla użytkowników. jednak tym nastawionym roszczeniowo często mówi się "wypierdalaj". :) wszyscy pracują/pomagają z własnej woli w wolnym czasie
<evil_shibe> a ty czego uzywasz?
<pskosinski> aktualnie zmieniam minta na fedorę :>
<pskosinski> robię backup właśnie
<firemark> evil_shibe: przejdź do debiania
<firemark> do it
<evil_shibe> jaka dystrybucja jest najbardziej leet?
<pskosinski> linux from scratch
<evil_shibe> tego nikt nie zna
<pskosinski> o_O ja znam, więc nieprawda
<evil_shibe> chce miec opinie hakera wsrod laikow
<pskosinski> już od początku się zastanawiałem czy troll i utwierdzam się w przekonaniu
<evil_shibe> firemark: mam debian testing
<evil_shibe> bo lubie apt-get
<evil_shibe> a ubuntu to kazda lamka ma
<pskosinski> evil_shibe: rozczaruje Cię, osoby zajmujące się bezpieczeństwem komputerowym zazwyczaj używają Windowsa
<firemark> [16:32:45]  evil_shibe » chce miec opinie hakera wsrod laikow
<evil_shibe> pskosinski: czemu?
<pskosinski> specyficzna społeczność ;)
<firemark> generalnie jak chcesz laske oczarować to walnij kilka słówek o szyfrowaniu i będzie twoja
<firemark> nie potrzebujesz do tego linuksa
<pskosinski> nie dawno na zaufanej trzeciej stronie naczelny bodajże się "spowiadał" czego używa i dlaczego, łatwo znajdziesz
<evil_shibe> z3s to jakies lamery - tez to czytalemn
<tobiasz29> macie cierpliwość, trzeba przyznać
<firemark> ok, mamy badassa tutaj
<firemark> który chce być hakierem
<firemark> wracam do pracy, cześć
<evil_shibe> pskosinski: czym sie charakteryzuje ta fedora?
<pskosinski> evil_shibe: tym że ma o sobie fajny artykuł w Wikipedii
<evil_shibe> nazwa nie podoba mi sie
<evil_shibe> cos ala 'mandriva'
<evil_shibe> r. zenski
<pskosinski> x)
<pskosinski> to chyba angielskie słowo i chyba jednak rodzaj nijaki
<pskosinski> tak tylko przypuszczam...
<evil_shibe> to chyba z red hata sie wywodzi, co?
<pskosinski> "This word comes from a 19th century play by Victorien Sardou titled "Fédora". The heroine, Fédora Romanoff, wore a center-creased, soft brimmed hat."
<pskosinski> czegoś nowego się dowiedziałem
<evil_shibe> swoja droga ci od bezpieczenstwa powinni uzywac kaliego
<pskosinski> to nie jest system do używania na co dzień
<evil_shibe> czemó
<evil_shibe> mowze czlowieku
<evil_shibe> Ad1: uzywasz ubuntu?
<firemark> evil_shibe: widzę, żeś nowy tutaj, nie ma co :P
<firemark> jest po 16:40 - wszyscy po pracy są
<evil_shibe> masz racje
<evil_shibe> a to tu sie w jakich godzinach siedzi?
<firemark> na tym kanale, to w sumie żadnych. Mało kto co pisze
<firemark> ja siedze tylko w soboty by ashiren wrzuca kotki
<evil_shibe> zreszta dobry admin pracuje 24h/dobe 7 dni w tygodniu
<firemark> no tak, dlatego nie siedzi na ircu tylko pracuje
<evil_shibe> pokazac ci fajnego kotka?
<evil_shibe> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CYvlLDxU0AAXZ39.jpg
<firemark> ten nie jest fajny
<firemark> jest oburzony
<Ad1> evil_shibe: Xubuntu
<evil_shibe> Ad1: nie uwazasz, ze ubuntu tylko lmki uzywaja?
<Ad1> chyba nowy nie tylko na Ubuntu :D
<evil_shibe> lamki
<firemark> evil_shibe: install gentoo
<Ad1> evil_shibe: a czemu?
<evil_shibe> zbyt prosty w instalacji
<Ad1> ja ogółem uważam, że każdy wybiera sobie co mu bardziej pasuje
<Ad1> praktycznie wszystkie pochodne Ubuntu są łatwe w instalacji i użytkowaniu
<Ad1> ja np nie trawię interfejsu Unity z Ubuntu, a więc używam Xubuntu
<evil_shibe> ubuntu=pochodna debiana
<Ad1> nie dość, że jest proste w obsłudze i mało zasobów żre, to do tego bardzo plastyczne i praktycznie wszystko można sobie dowolnie dostosować
<evil_shibe> cannonical robi hajs z darmowej roboty tworcow debiana jak jakis pasozyt
<evil_shibe> Ad1: nie myslales o debian testing?
<Ad1> evil_shibe: Witaj w świecie Linuxa, tutaj każdy ma wolność wyboru i wolność do robienia co chce
<Ad1> jak chcesz to możesz sobie sam zrobić własne distro i bazować na którymś z gotowych
<Ad1> o ile nie będzie to płatne distro w stylu RHEL
<Ad1> evil_shibe: przerabiałem różne distra, no i raczej zostanę przy Xubuntu
<Ad1> póki co 14.04 LTS, bo stabilne i bezproblemowe
<evil_shibe> Ad1: a miales debiana?
<Ad1> na 15.10 mi się trafiały pewne niesnaski, na 16.04 LTS póki co także, więc potestowałem i odstawiłem
<evil_shibe> czytalem ze ubuntu to spyware
<Ad1> evil_shibe: Debian to był jeden z pierwszych moich systemów Linuxowych xd
<Ad1> przed nim był tylko Slackware
<firemark> evil_shibe: przeciez debian jest w chuj przestarzały
<Ad1> ale to zamierzchłe czasy, a przejście na Debiana było jak skok w przyszłość xD
<evil_shibe> firemark: niby czemu?
<BlessJah> nie jest
<Ad1> firemark: mówisz o Debianie w wersjach poniżej 4.x ?? :P
<evil_shibe> chodzi co o debian stable?
<firemark> Debiana bym brał tylko ze względu na stabilność
<firemark> ale tylko tyle
<Ad1> Debian to po pierwsze stabilność, solidność, wydajność
<Ad1> wydajniejszy od Ubuntu
<evil_shibe> debian testing jest 100x stabilniejszy niz ubuntu stable ;]
<evil_shibe> wiec czemu uzywasz gorszego ubuntu
<Ad1> pamiętam czasy jak się używało na codzień Debiana 6.0.7 amd64
<firemark> Ad1: gdzie niby jest ta wydajność?
<Ad1> firemark: może jak używasz Gnome 3 to i nie masz xd
<Ad1> ale instalujesz np Xfce
<firemark> Ad1: i3wm
<firemark> :)
<Ad1> i pracuje na 100% zauważalnie wydajniej niż Ubuntu z Xfce ;)
<firemark> no to masz źle ustawione ubuntu i tyle
<firemark> serio, to się różni tylko paczkami
<Ad1> firemark: u mnie i tak tego nie widać, ale na starszych kompach widać, nawet po świeżej instalce
<Ad1> ogółem to w Ubuntu od razu upchane jest więcej, żeby użytkownik jak najmniej musiał majstrować i instalować
<BlessJah> firemark: uczciwe porównanie LTS vs stable na korzyść debiana wychodzi
<Ad1> stawiają na to, że koleś instaluje i zaraz od razu używa
<Ad1> w Debianie zwykle jest ubogo po zainstalowaniu i sporo trzeba sobie doinstalować
<Ad1> no i repo się trochę różni
<Ad1> w Ubuntu świeższe paczki
<BlessJah> Ad1: zależy co wybierzesz w taskselu
<evil_shibe> ja uzywam lxde i mam wydajnosc
<Ad1> BlessJah: oczywiście mam na myśli porównanie 14.04 LTS vs Debian Stable
<BlessJah> Ad1: jedynie co to na CD jest to inaczej upakowane, nie zainstalujesz wszystkiego z jednej płytki (ubuntu nota bene nie mieści się już od kilku releasów na zwykł←m cd)
<Ad1> BlessJah: taaaa, instalator Debiana na DVD swego czasu miewał i 8 płyt xd
<Ad1> ale tam pakują od razu kilka środowisk graficznych i różne oprogramowanie z repo
<BlessJah> mogę się mylić, ale pakują całe repo
<Ad1> BlessJah: bardzo możliwe
<BlessJah> 13 dvd ma jessie 8.2.0
<drathir> Ad1: ale tam miales prawie jak nie cale repo do offline install...
<Ad1> w każdym bądź razie Debian zawsze spoko, byle nie na Gnome 3
<Ad1> w dzisiejszych czasach lepiej korzystać już z wersji NetInstall :D
<Ad1> mała płytka CD, a reszta jedzie z neta
<Ad1> btw. używa ktoś z was Opery?
<firemark> której?
<firemark> tej fajnej czy nowej?
<Ad1> gdzie tam do chuja jest eksport zakładek?
<Ad1> Opera 35.0
<Ad1> mam lapsa z winszitem do formata, ale cza zakładki zachować, bo to starszej babki
<Ad1> i ona bez zakładek nie umie
<Ad1> xD
<evil_shibe> opera nadal jest shareware czy cos sie zmienilo od 15 lat?
<Ad1> evil_shibe: a chuj go wie, nie używam takiego gówna :D
<evil_shibe> spox
<BlessJah> panowie, język
<drathir> Ad1: masz w menu zakladek na bank...
<evil_shibe> BlessJah: jak ci nie pasuje to wypierdalaj :>
<Ad1> drathir: otworzyłem te zakładki z menu, ale tam jest tylko lista i można katalogi dodawać
<Ad1> ale nigdzie nie widzę opcji eksportu
<BlessJah> evil_shibe: mógłbym zripostować, ale musiałbyć podwinąć ogon i oddalić się w podskokach
<drathir> Ad1: a spod menu glownego?
<tobiasz29> dweller: masz w razie czego wszystko przygotowane na przywitanie suchym chlebem w łęb i solą po oczach?  :>
<evil_shibe> a duzo tych zakladek? przepisz do txt i zaloz w drugiej przegladarce - proste
<evil_shibe> nie ma co sie spuszczac nad tym
<evil_shibe> wiecej zachodu niz to warte
<Ad1> o mam
<Ad1> trzeba wejść w więcej narzędzi
<Ad1> i dopiero tam jest
<Ad1> nie wiem kto układał te menu
<Ad1> ale to import heehe
<evil_shibe> jak w konsoli zdobyc procent baterii?
<BlessJah> evil_shibe: /sys/class/power_supply/BAT0/uevent
<evil_shibe> cat?
<BlessJah> cat
<evil_shibe> thx
<BlessJah> ewentualnie paczka 'acpi'
<BlessJah> acpi - displays information on ACPI devices
<Ad1> no nie wierzę, że oni nie pomyśleli w Operze o eksporcie zakładek
<Ad1> łata szit
<evil_shibe> x@debian:~$ acpi
<evil_shibe> Battery 0: Discharging, 82%, 01:27:16 remaining
<evil_shibe> niezle
<BlessJah> Ad1: jesli google nie pomoze, to mozesz isc naokoło, zainstaluj Fx, otworzy sie okienko z pytaniem co i skąd importować
<BlessJah> evil_shibe: acpi -V sprawdź
<evil_shibe> icewaesel zainstaluj
<dweller> tobiasz29: :3
<tobiasz29> ]:)
<dweller> nie mam opa
<evil_shibe> x@debian:~$ acpi -V
<evil_shibe> Battery 0: Discharging, 82%, 01:30:56 remaining
<evil_shibe> Battery 0: design capacity 219 mAh, last full capacity 175 mAh = 79%
<evil_shibe> Adapter 0: off-line
<evil_shibe> Thermal 0: ok, 49.0 degrees C
<dweller> gjm ma
<evil_shibe> Thermal 0: trip point 0 switches to mode critical at temperature 105.0 degrees C
<evil_shibe> Cooling 0: LCD 8 of 10
<tobiasz29> nie tu  -_''
<evil_shibe> dweller: na chuj ci
<firemark> evil_shibe: hej hej
<BlessJah> nie wklejaj tutaj
<firemark> evil_shibe: wklej.org
<evil_shibe> nie chce mi sie odpalac przegladarki
<BlessJah> evil_shibe: żeby cię wykopać, jeśli jeszcze raz przeklniesz
<evil_shibe> lol
<evil_shibe> posralo cie?
 * tobiasz29 przykłąda lornetkę do oczu
<drathir> Ad1: lol import jest a export zapomnieli czy jak?
<Ad1> drathir: no na to wygląda xD
<Ad1> a co, paczasz?
<CookieM> kozak, z bramki pisał
<drathir> Ad1: zobacz folder z profilem, moze luzem ma...
<drathir> Ad1: 35 tak?
<BlessJah> gdybym się nie odzywał, to dostałem ddosa
<Ad1> nom
<Ad1> zobaczę zaraz w profilu
<tobiasz29> stara opera ma export
<tobiasz29> na bank, teraz sprawdzałem
<drathir> BlessJah: podrzuc ostatkiem pakietow ip... ^^
<BlessJah> spokojnie, na razie negocjuję
<drathir> tobiasz29: no ma bo kojarze, ze uzywalem... sie nie bali i zabrali w nowej a dali sync ;p lol
<Ad1> są pliki Bookmarks.db i Favorites
<Ad1> no to jadą do kopii xd
<Ad1> hehe
<Ad1> CookieM: co, kto? :P
<drathir> Ad1: .db ludze nie mogli normalnie bookmarks.html?
<BlessJah> Ad1: skopiowanie całego katalogu najprawdopodobniej zadziała, ale jak już wspomniałem, możesz naokoło - Fx prawie na pewno umie importować z Opery
<Ad1> BlessJah: taaa, ale jak tu nasyfione jest, to wolę nie kopiować, bo jeszcze zgram z jakimiś syfami
<BlessJah> hum... a te pliki to nie jest sqlite3?
<BlessJah> moze uda sie dumpa zrobic, a potem recznie poprzywracac
<BlessJah> ddos odwolany :D
<BlessJah> musze zmienic portki
<Ad1> BlessJah: atakujesz DDOSem kogoś? xD
<gjm> co tu się
<BlessJah> nie, mnie mieli atakowac
<Ad1> hehe
<Ad1> już myślałem, że na mnie się czaisz i chciałem już wysyłać list z wąglikiem xD
<BlessJah> gjm: ktoś, po stylu zgaduję że późna podstawówka albo gimnazjum
<BlessJah> dałem +q i komentuję tutaj co na query mi pisze
<drathir> Ad1: moze plugina maja ? ^^
<BlessJah> opera miała widgety :D
<BlessJah> fajnie to kiedyś działało nawet
<Ad1> BlessJah: chyba na starych telefonach jako aplikacja Java xD
<Ad1> bo na kompach raczej szit
<drathir> BlessJah: no kurczaki pionowy waski pasek po lewej i wszystko pod reka...
<BlessJah> Ad1: nie pamietam dokladnie, ale chyba 9-12 uzywalem, opera byla naprawde dobra
<drathir> Ad1: stara opera, nowe to operochromezlom...
<BlessJah> wbudowany klient poczty, irca, ściągarka sensowna, a mimo to lekkie i szybkie
<drathir> juz nawet nie wspominam ze xxx zakladek prawie tak ladnie jak ff trzymala...
<BlessJah> opera to nie pierwsza przeglądarka z zakładkami?
<Ad1> ja obecnie używam praktycznie tylko Chrome, ewentualnie Firefox
<marek_> jest coś takiego jak skrypt z autologowaniem?
<Ad1> chrome mi pasuje, bo ma wbudowanego najnowszego flasha
<BlessJah> xx chyba nie ładnie, bo się zjeżdzały tak że nawet wyłączyć się nie dało, ale mogę mylić z którąś obecną
<BlessJah> marek_: autologowaniem czego?
<Ad1> i mimo, że na Linucha Flash skończył się w wersji 11
<drathir> Ad1: flash to mul, html5...
<Ad1> to nowe w Chromie są na bieżąco :D
<BlessJah> html5 to cpu hog
<BlessJah> :D
<BlessJah> możecie pepperflash zainstalować
<Ad1> pepperflash to shit
<marek_> wpadl mi taki pomysl i na necie nie widze zeby ktos cos takiego robil. chce ustawic w cronie zeby co jakis skrypt logował sie na konto i uruchamiał teamviewera
<Ad1> a już o SilverLight nie wspomnę
<BlessJah> to nie jest dokładnie ten sam flash co w chrome?
<Ad1> w Chrome jest oryginalny Flash od Adobe
<Ad1> taka faza :D
<Ad1> i chodzi wydajnie, nie to co te podjeby flasha co powstały
<marek_> mam zmienne ip a co jakis czas chcialbym wiedziec co na kompie sie dzieje
<drathir> BlessJah: powiem Ci ze na 10+y sprzecie roznica miedzy flashem a html5 jest naprawde widoczna na korzysc html5...
<Ad1> marek_: to wszystko jest do zrobienia
<BlessJah> marek_: każdy użytkownik ma swojego crontaba - nie musisz się logować, ewentualnie użyj su/sudo
<Ad1> ale nie lepiej po prostu mieć uruchomiony TeamViewer Host?
<Ad1> 24h na dobę
<Ad1> i nie musisz włączać, a jak jesteś niezalogowany, to się zalogujesz po podłączeniu do zdalnego pulpitu
<BlessJah> marek_: na zmienne IP to dyndns, do tego jakiś VNC
<Ad1> BlessJah: po co?
<drathir> Ad1: ostatnio aktualizowali extra/flashplugin 11.2.202.577-1
<Ad1> TeamViewer nie potrzebuje tego
<BlessJah> Ad1: bo VNC > teamviewer
<Ad1> drathir: no mówię, że się flash skończył na v11 oficjalnie dla linucha
<drathir> marek_: o ipv6 poczytaj...
<BlessJah> teamviewer potrzebuje automatu białkowego który przez telefon podyktuje cyfry
<Ad1> hmmm
<Ad1> a to ciekawe
<Ad1> sprawdziłem właśnie jaki flash jest w Chrome
<Ad1> Flash plugin	21.0.0.182 /home/adrian/.config/google-chrome/PepperFlash/21.0.0.182/libpepflashplayer.so
<marek_> jest z powrotem lapek mi padl
<drathir> marek_: albo noip i cos w stylu community/ipcheck...
<Ad1> BlessJah: nie potrzebuje
<Ad1> ustawiasz hasło nienadzorowanego dostępu
<BlessJah> moze
<Ad1> zapisujesz sobie numer ID i z bani
<Ad1> można na listę sobie go wpisać
<BlessJah> TV uzywam jedynie jak przez telefon nie jestem w stanie komus pomoc - kaze sciagnac jednego exe, odpalic i podyktowac cyfry
<Ad1> ja tak wszędzie mam porobione
<Ad1> no to ta wersja Quick Support chyba taka jest
<Ad1> że trzeba dyktować
<marek_> drathir: rozumiem ze to kwestia ustawienia na routerze ale to radiowka i gosc nie chce dac dostepu do sprzetu
<BlessJah> tak, jedyne czym temaviewer u mnie wygrywa
<Ad1> wersja Host jest dla nienadzorowanych sprzętów
<Ad1> BlessJah: przejście przez NAT
<Ad1> bez cudowania z VPN, VNC, itp xd
<Ad1> bez stałego IP
<BlessJah> dalej, ad-hoc i IT na telefon w rodzinie - TV, ale jesli hostem jest linux ktorym zarzadzam, to VNC
<marek_> plan mam taki: stawiam ubuntu z hasłem i np. o 22.00 wbijam sie na niego za pomoca skryptu z crona. uruchamia sie teamwiever i mam okazje zobaczyc czy wszystko jest ok. moze banalne ale dla mnie praktyczne
<Ad1> BlessJah: nie lepiej OpenVPN + NoMachine? :P
<drathir> marek_: jaj masz dostep z zewnatrz porty otworzone i tylko zmienne ip to noip najlepsze...
<marek_> rozumiem ale gosc ktory sprzedaje net jest toporny i jesli się uda chce go pominąć
<Ad1> NoMachine darmowy do użytku w "sieci lokalnej" :D
<BlessJah> Ad1: podstawą dla mnie zawsze jest ssh, takze tuneluję co chcę i jak chcę
<marek_> dostęp z zewnątrz
<Ad1> za połączenia przez NAT, itp., to już się płaci za wersję premium czy coś
<Ad1> ale skoro mam VPN xDDD
<drathir> Ad1: z tego co sie orientuje tv wszystko przez wlasne servery przepuszcza, i przypisuje nazwe kazdemu kompowi...
<Ad1> no to jakby dalej sieć lokalna xD
<Ad1> drathir: raczej nie inaczej
<drathir> marek_: a z ciekawosci masz jakiegos shella vps-a?
<marek_> nie
<Ad1> shell też przez VPN xd
<Ad1> i do tego certyfikaty połączenia xd
<Ad1> świetna sprawa
<drathir> marek_: cjdns zobacz...
<drathir> ominie ci naty tez...
<marek_> musze na necie posiedziec i poczytac na ten temat
<marek_> wiedzy mam jeszcze mało tak wiec wujek czeka
<BlessJah> marek_: dyndns, sudo (niepotrzebe, ale poczytaj), NAT
<BlessJah> marek_: i pamietaj ze nie musisz sie "logowac" jako uzytkownik - jako uzytkownik wpisz się w cron-a i jako ten wlasnie uzytkownik polecenie bedzie odpalane
<marek_> thx
<BlessJah> marek_: http://helion.pl/ksiazki/sieci-komputerowe-biblia-barrie-sosinsky,siekbi.htm
<BlessJah> marek_: chyba to ta, gruba kniga, stara i odrobinkę nieaktualna (nie będzie IPv6), ale wszystkie ważne protokoły powstały X lat temu (X>30)
<marek_> na pewno wezme to pod uwage
<Ad1> ja pierdzielę, powrót zimy znowu
<Ad1> u was też tak sypie śnieg?
<BlessJah> jedna z niewielu działek informatyki gdzie dokumentacja się bardzo powoli przedawnia
<BlessJah> Ad1: język, jednego już dzisiaj wyciszyłem za to
<Ad1> BlessJah: nie użyłem przekleństwa :D
<BlessJah> marek_: jesli sie interesujesz sieciami, to zdobac ta ksiazke, jesli nie, to i tak po taniosci poszukaj
<Ad1> marek_: jak jesteś świeżak to polecam dla poleceń terminala używać --help i man
<BlessJah> Ad1: http://sjp.pwn.pl/szukaj/pierdzieli%C4%87.html
<marek_> helion zawsze rządził na moich półkach z tak wiec na pewno rozważe zakup
<Ad1> sporo możesz się dowiedzieć co do składni
<Ad1> BlessJah: no to muszę zaktualizować wiedzę xD
<Ad1> hehe
<marek_> Ad1: na poludniu Polski slonce caly dzien ale strasznie chlodno
<marek_> z ktorej strony ten snieg ?
<BlessJah> pod warszawą podobno słoneczko i wiosna
<Ad1> Mazury
<Ad1> no u nas wczoraj była piękna słoneczna pogoda, niby 5 stopni tylko, ale słońce tak grzało, że aż wiosnę poczułem
<Ad1> a dziś taka przykra niespodzianka, znowu odśnieżanie auta będzie rano i zimno
<marek_> w koncu marzec
<drathir> BlessJah: a tej z helionu nie znalem...
<BlessJah> drathir: nie jestem w stanie obiektywnie ocenic czy jest dobra, czy nie, ja w gimnazjum nauczyłem się z niej sieci komputerowych
<BlessJah> i to tak, że na studiach się nudziłem na kursie z sieci
<drathir> BlessJah: widze ze w miare nowa... z helionu krysiak-a pamietam...
<BlessJah> nie jest nowa, to jest reedycja
<drathir> BlessJah: aaa bo tora widzialem...
<BlessJah> ksiazka wyszla w 200x jak nie lepiej (x<5)
<marek_> moja pierwsza ksiazka z helion to win me
<marek_> w sumie helion zawsze docenialem za to ze piszą przystepnym jezykiem i nauka informatyki byla kiedys duzo prostsza gdy nie wszyscy mieli internet w domu
<BlessJah> *tłumaczą
<marek_> teraz google i youtube w duze mierze zastepuje ksiazki.
<marek_> zapomnialem o irc
<BlessJah> irc umarł
<marek_> BlessJah: tak tez twierdzilem dwa dni temu, odkad jestem tutaj zauwazam sie są jeszcze pasjonaci,
<BlessJah> niedobitki, kanał przez większą część roku jest martwy
<marek_> to do czego on wam sluzy?
<BlessJah> idlujemy
<gjm> dilujemy
<marek_> troche smutne
<BlessJah> marek_: spekuluję: większość ludzi na kanale zaczęła pisać po skończeniu podstawówki a przed zaczęciem pracy, kiedy nie mieli rodziny, pracy, mieli za to dużo wolnego czasu
<marek_> moje wyobrazenie co do irc - linuksa byla inna. byc moze mylna. sadzilem ze kanal na ktorym sa nicki tworza spolecznosc
<BlessJah> w większości nieaktywna, "stara gwardia"
<CookieM> a nowi się nie rodzą (dzięki ci Bolek)
<marek_> a nie jest to troche tak, ze mentorzy tematu starają się odpychac tych co dopiero zaczynaja raczkowac
<BlessJah> CookieM: https://xkcd.com/327/
<marek_> przed paroma laty zaczynałem swoja przygode z freebsd. nie moglem przebrnac jakiegos watku i zajrzalem na irc z pytaniem a tu od razu fight
<marek_> zaznacze ze nie chodzi o ten kanał
<BlessJah> naucz się angielskiego, to podstawa
<BlessJah> no i freebsd ma niesamowitą dokumentację - freebsd handbook
 * Ad1 poszed
<marek_> BlessJah: znalazlem goscia co okazał dobrą wolę. co do angielskiego to masz racje bez tego ani rusz
<marek_> mozesz napisac od jakiego distro zaczynales a na czym teraz jestes/
<BlessJah> marek_: ubuntu (6.06) -> archlinux -> ubuntu (12.04) -> mint
<marek_> to juz 10 lat?
<drathir> CookieM: nowi wejda  zapytaja i po minucie wyjda...
<BlessJah> jakoś tak będzie
<marek_> ja pamietam kiedy kupiłem pierwsza ksiazke o linuksie http://helion.pl/ksiazki/ubuntu-oficjalny-podrecznik-benjamin-mako-hill-jono-bacon-corey-burger-jona,ubunop.htm
<BlessJah> marek_: w czasie archa próbowałem ubuntu LTS, ale zawsze wracałem do archa
<drathir> marek_: i zalezy od osoby jak ktos nie troluje i nie wychodzi z zalozenia ze musza mu powiedziec to raczej nie rzuci sie nikt na taka osobe...
<marek_> było to tez z 8 -9 lat temu.
<drathir> marek_: jak to byl ot to mozlibe, ale openbsd i freebsd maja fajne kanaly, nie jedza na dziendobry ;p
<marek_> moja pasja linuksem pojawiła sie prawie 10 lat temu, gdy w firmie zaprzyjaznionej widzialem jak odpalaja swojego erpa. bodajze sykom - dejawint
<marek_> pasja kodu i od razu mnie to zainteresowało
<marek_> to chyba bylo jakies sco
<dweller> marek_: tak jest
<dweller> czasami
<marek_> czarne tło i zielony kod - to jest to
<BlessJah> szary > zielony
<dweller> i nie czarne
<dweller> za bardzo po oczach daje
<marek_> fakt
<BlessJah> ja mam czarne, ładnie się z szarym komponuje
<marek_> ale czarne pamietam jeszcze ze starych crt
<BlessJah> bardzo starych
<marek_> dobra biorę się ustawianie mojego minta
<BlessJah> nie ma co ustawiać
<BlessJah> :D
<marek_> chce z tym dostepem sie pobawic
<BlessJah> marek_: naucz się używać terminala, będziesz mógł to robić po ssh
<marek_> juz sobie sciagnalem manuala na ten temat tak wiec biorę się do lektury
<BlessJah> marek_: http://learnpythonthehardway.org/book/appendixa.html
<marek_> dzieki za pogawedke spadam
<BlessJah> do usług
<BlessJah> bbl o/
<BlessJah> re
<tobiasz29> dziękuję wam za spory pakiet fajnych informacji :)
<firemark> nie ma za co
<marek_> idlujecie?
<firemark> jasne
<firemark> marek_: musze ci przyznać, masz genialne imie
<firemark> ;-)
<marek_> co to za przytyk?
<marek_> mi sie podoba
<marek_> zainstalowam xfce potem lmde i dalej mi sie lapek grzeje szczegolnie na flash lub html5
<marek_> chyba nie idealnego rozwiazania oprocz porzucenia ogladania filmow na necie
<BlessJah> flash i przeglądarka
<marek_> wlasnie
<tobiasz29> marek_: to ogniste znamię, a nie ognisty marek  :>
<gjm> marek_: jest, youtube-dl i mpv
<marek_> wiem o tym
<marek_> ale od czasu do czasu zerkasz
<gjm> no to kupić komputer, który się nie grzeje
<marek_> gjm: nie bedzie wyjscia
<firemark> tobiasz29: jestem płomiennym markiem
<firemark> :d
<gjm> leci sobie 1080p na youtube
<gjm> temp1:        +52.0°C  (crit = +98.0°C)
<gjm> fan1:        1989 RPM
<tobiasz29> najs
<gjm> a to nie jest najnowszy komputer
<tobiasz29> na ubuntu?  :E
<marek_> tobiasz29: o co chodzi?
<gjm> tobiasz29: oszalałeś? (:
<tobiasz29> marek_: :?
<marek_> cos czuje ze jedziesz po mnie
<firemark> andrzej dupa
 * firemark runz
<tobiasz29> jesteś uczulony, strzel browara, albo coś se zrób...
<gjm> ŁEŁO ŁEŁO
<tobiasz29> marek_: ^^
<firemark> marek_: spokojnie, nikt tutaj nie jeździ :-)
<tobiasz29> ja się wręcz czołgam...  ,_,
<marek_> juz sie uspokoilem
<tobiasz29> browar?  :]
<marek_> ;-)
<tobiasz29> :)
<tobiasz29> marek_: barankiem bożym nie jestem... ale na pewno nie mam złych intencji
<marek_> tobiasz29: spoko ja sie tez nie rzucam
<tobiasz29> i ok, spox
<marek_> nie czaje o co chodzi z tym znamię?
<tobiasz29> mark... sign... z angielskiego
<tobiasz29> może znak... o lepiej
<tobiasz29> zresztą... jest tu tona lepiej ode mnie znających ang.
<tobiasz29> ja odbieram słowo "firemark" jako "naznaczony ogniem" (cokolwiek by to nie znaczyło)
<tobiasz29> i wcale bym się nie zdziwił, gdyby firemar był zodiakalnym Baranem lub Lwem
<tobiasz29> eot
<tobiasz29> pssyt
<marek_> co to EzoTV?
<tobiasz29> nie, wiedza, na której EzoTV się niezręcznie opiera i pierniczy na ogół głupoty... tzn. nie TV tylko te ludki tam... z tym, że zdarzają się tam naprawdę wyjątkowi ludzie
<marek_> spoko dajmy sobie z tym ezem
<tobiasz29> ok
<tobiasz29> dopijam piwo i ide spać... na ra... o/
<tobiasz29> bez spacji
 * tobiasz29 &
<marek_> ciekawi mnie czy jest ktos z lubelskiego?
<dweller> ktoś tu kiedyś był
<dweller> ale już go nie ma :(
<BlessJah> ma ktoś maka? jakie porty video tam są?
<BlessJah> vga zgaduję nie będzie, jest display-port albo hdmi? czy jakis własny standard?
<d42> w sumie zależy od maka
<d42> jak się uprzesz to będzie sam thunderbolt xD
<BlessJah> konferencja, pierdu, pierdu, "projektor dostosowany do maka"
<firemark> BlessJah: hdmi + thunderbolt
<BlessJah> przebijam, usb 3.1 + 3.5mm jack http://www.apple.com/macbook/specs/
<marek_> dobra ja spadam. nie siedzcie dlugo
<BlessJah> jeden port usb3.1, i to pewnie niezgodny z standardem - kabel USB-C (3.1) <-> USB-A (2.0 czy tam 3.0) nie został rozpoznany i nie zadziałał z legitnym urządzeniem 3.1
<jacekowski> BlessJah: displayport chyba jest bo teraz daja thunderbolta w kazdym macu
<jacekowski> BlessJah: i akurat to chyba jeden z lepszych standardowy ktore sa w japku
<BlessJah> jacekowski: pod warunkiem że człowiek zabierze przejściówkę
<jacekowski> BlessJah: ale tam jest standardowy displayport
<jacekowski> BlessJah: mini displayport
<jacekowski> BlessJah: moje monitory to maja, moj laptop wlasny to ma, moj laptop firmowy 3 letni to ma (lenovo t530)
<BlessJah> mini dp dalej wymaga przejściówki
<jacekowski> niekoniecznie
<jacekowski> moj monitor ma minidp port
<BlessJah> sprzęt uczelniany, skrajnie nieprawdopodobne żeby wspierał cokolwiek poza vga
<jacekowski> vga powinien juz umrzec
<firemark> [22:07:23]  marek_ » dobra ja spadam. nie siedzcie dlugo
<firemark> to było fajne :D
<jacekowski> wiekszosc urzadzen wspiera vga na sile
<firemark> jacekowski: dlaczego tak uważasz?
<jacekowski> bo masz karte graficzna ktora ma wszystko cyfrowe, i na koncu masz konwersje na analogowy sygnal (a przetworniki daja najtansze byleby bylo, bo tego i tak malo kto uzywa)
<BlessJah> dalej jest najbardziej rozpowszechniony
<jacekowski> i potem masz urzadzenie po drugiej stronie, ktore pierwsze co robi z tym analogowym sygnalem to konwersja spowrotem na cyfrowy sygnal
<jacekowski> BlessJah: zaden z moich monitorow nie ma VGA
<BlessJah> jacekowski: nowych monitorów
<jacekowski> http://media.bestofmicro.com/T/4/518152/original/a-inputs.jpg
<jacekowski> o takie cos
<jacekowski> usb, 2x hdmi, 1xDP, 1xminidp
<BlessJah> w pracy laptop miewają DP, miewają HDMI, stacje dokujące podobnie, ale wszędzie są vga
<BlessJah> najczęściej monitory są podłączane vga+dvi
<drathir> teraz nawet z hdmi na vga za grosze...
<drathir> vga powoli w kartach zastepuja dvi...
<drathir> bardziej uniwersalne...
<BlessJah> w gfx moze, w laptopach jest vga+hdmi/dp i vga zanika
<Dread> drathir: powoli? ja dawno nie widziałem karty, która ma opcje na vga bez żadnej przejściówki
<Dread> same dp + hdmi
<drathir> BlessJah: ciekawi mnie dlaczego dvi w lapkach nie montuja, duzej az tak roznicy do vga nie ma...
<Dread> bo dvi jest szersze
<Dread> za jedno dvi możesz wsadzić dwa usb przeca
<BlessJah> drathir: bo vga jest wszędzie a dvi nie
<Dread> svga pieprzną gdziekolwiek
<Dread> hdmi bo wypada
<Dread> a jak nie hdmi to podwójnego displayporta
<jacekowski> BlessJah: moje karty graficzne maja tylko HDMI i DP
<jacekowski> drathir: bo dvi to gowniany standard
<drathir> BlessJah: ale z dvi zrobiszi hdmi i vga bez problemu...
<BlessJah> vga to chyba aktywnym
<jacekowski> drathir: z dvi nie zrobisz hdmi
<BlessJah> z DP zrobisz hdmi/dvi
<dweller> vga też nie
<drathir> nom w sumie teraz z vga tez sie zrobi hdmi ;p
<jacekowski> BlessJah: akurat z dvi mozna vga pasywnym (w zaleznosci od wariantu dvi)
<BlessJah> dvi ma sygnal analogowy?
<BlessJah> oO
<jacekowski> niektore warianty maja
<jacekowski> DVI-I ma
<Dread> dvi-i ma
<Dread> dvi-d nie ma
<drathir> jacekowski: jak nie ? mam dvi-hdmi przejsciowke... wiem ze sa roznice w max rozdzielczosciach i brak dzwieku itp, ale ogolnie obraz wyswietli...
<jacekowski> DVI-A ma tylko analogowy
<Dread> drathir: *niektóre*
<jacekowski> drathir: ale hdmi bez dziwku to dvi
<drathir> BlessJah: dvi cyfrowka, bo hdcp w sumie wspiera...
<drathir> czy jak temu drm tam bylo...
<jacekowski> ja przez ostatnie 4 tygodnie musialem patrzec na vga puszczone po gownianych kablach do gownianego monitora
<jacekowski> 3 odbicia widac
<jacekowski> az tak zle
<BlessJah> elektrony na zagięciach nie wyrabiały i każdy kolor z innym opóźnieniem?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/bebpo/gli.jpg
<jacekowski> cos takiego
<BlessJah> echo
<BlessJah> :D
#ubuntu-pl 2016-03-15
<tobiasz29> o/ hejki
<AndChat-128225> Tobiasz u ciebie tez zima?
<AndChat-128225> ?
<AndChat-128225> .
<Ashiren> nie ma okna
<AndChat-128225> .
<Ashiren> ,
<tobiasz29> AndChat-128225: 10 cm śniegu, 2C
<AndChat-128225> A już miałem letnie zakladac
<tobiasz29> 2-3 dni i zakładaj... też południe Polski?
<Ashiren> ale maja byc biale swieta
<tobiasz29> o0  koniec marca?  o_o   ,_,
<firemark> rok temu to w kwietniu śnieg był :-)
<tobiasz29> taa... ale rok temu miałem w piwnicy więcej węglóff
<firemark> ale tobiaszu, zima nie skonczy sie kiedy tobie wegiel się skończy :P
<tobiasz29> wiem... ona skubana konczy się zawsze później  :|
<Ashiren> konczy sie kiedy gentoo sie skompiluje
<AndChat-128225> Pewnie za poludnie
<tobiasz29> jak się gentoo skompiluje, to temp. w pokoju spada
<tobiasz29> przynajmniej u mnie tak kiedyś było
<tobiasz29> cóż... bede musiał przedłużyć umowy o pracę kotom  :x
<firemark> AndChat-128225: jaki masz nick dobry człowieku
<tobiasz29> ale który  :>
<tobiasz29> tak na marginesie... dosłownie śnieżyca od 3 minut
<AndChat-128225> Firemark wale ze smart
<AndChat-128225> tak naprawdę ja to: marek_
<tobiasz29> "tak naprawdę" marek     ]:)
<firemark> ok
<Ashiren> :O
<AndChat-128225> musze pogrzebać w apce
<AndChat-128225> i zmienie
<tobiasz29> o0
<firemark> AndChat-128225: /nick marek_
<Ashiren> close enough
<marek__> u mnie sniezyca sie skonczyla
<tobiasz29> u mnie sypie
<firemark> marek__: a ty skąd?
<marek__> lubelszczyzna
<tobiasz29> kotlina kłodzka
<firemark> na górnym śląsku cichutko
<firemark> ale śnieg na drzewach, no ładnie musiało sypnąć mokrym śniegiem :-)
<tobiasz29> nom, nocą dawało na południu chyba generalnie
<marek__> u mnie do 11 bylo ok
<marek__> 23
<marek__> i od 5 rano taka niespodzianka
<marek__> sa jakies apki ktore ubuntu udostepnia dla osob niepelnosprawnych?
<firemark> jakiego typu niepełnosprawni?
<marek__> mam osobę w domu ktora jest chora na stwardnienie boczne zanikowe
<marek__> nie moze mowic, porusza tylko glowa i mruga oczami
<marek__> widzialem kiedys na winie aplikacje ktora polaczona z kamera lapała gałke oka i wybierales litere z klawiatury na ekranie.
<gjm> na OpenCV dałoby się coś takiego zrobić
<marek__> soft trzeba pisac od nowa? czy przystosowac cos istniejącego?
<firemark> marek__: czytalem o tym systemie. 20 tys kosztuje :(
<marek__> sam soft czy jest jakis sprzet w komplecie
<firemark> nie mam pojecia
<marek__> ok
<firemark> marek__: przydałaby się taka wersja open source na tablety moim zdaniem :-)
<firemark> marek__: bo sam mam podobną osobę w rodzinie. Moje obawy są takie, że mógłbym nie podołać w pisaniu takiego softu
<marek__> wcale nie mowie ze mialbys pisac. nie mam rozeznania w sofcie linuksa tak wiec pytam
<marek__> probowalem z laptopem na stojaku ale za kazdym razem apka wymagała synchronizacji z gałką oczną.
<marek__> to dla osoby chorej bywa czasem uciążliwe
<gjm> w sumie ciekawe
<firemark> marek__: czyli już jest takowy soft?
<marek__> rozwiazanie na windowsie mojego pomysłu, tak jak mowie nie do końca idealne,
<firemark> marek__: znaczy ty sam program pisałeś czy?
<marek__> znalazłem gotową apkę z klawiaturą ekranową ktora łapię oko przez kamerkę, uruchamiasz dodatkowo notatnik by mrugane litery były do niego umieszczne. pozniej zainstalowałem dodatkow IVO, żeby ten tekst czytał
<marek__> tak jak mowie rozwiazanie nie jest idealne. apka za kazdym razem musi miec skonfigurowane oko. w sumie nie wiem czy mozna to ominac.
<marek__> chodzi mi bardziej o soft ktory bedzie posiadał wszystko w sobie tj. apka z klawiaturą, notatnik, IVO
<marek__> a teraz deszcz...
 * drathir jest ciekaw jaka rozdzielczosc i odswezanie ma ta kamera...
<drathir> bry...
<drathir> podejrzewam, ze bardziej precyzyjne bylobu cos w rodzaju laserowego wskaznika i klawiatury wirtualnej...
<drathir> bo to do galki musialoby miec specjalna kamere cos na zasadzie vr zakladana na glowe...
<drathir> zeby jako tako precyzyjnie to dzialalo...
<pskosinski> laserowym wskaźnikiem po oku?
<pskosinski> czy po klawiaturze
<pskosinski> nie no, drugie jest bez sensu :)
<firemark> tak, laserem 5watowym
<firemark> :D
<firemark> drathir: wlasnie niby takie programy dają dość rady. Fakt - pisanie jest bardzo powolne
<pskosinski> niektórych wkurza swipe na klawiaturach w telefonach (czy jak to się nazywa?) a weź człowieku sobie wyobraź pisanie poruszając gałką oczną w odpowiednie miejsce klawiatury
<pskosinski> wiadomo że lepsze to niż nic
<firemark> wiesz, to jest dla osób całkowicie sparaliżowanych
<firemark> gdzie jedyny ruch potrafią oczami
<firemark> albo jak hawking, ruszać jednym palcem
<drathir> pskosinski: lol po oku, po virtualnej klawiaturze...
<pskosinski> drathir: x)
<pskosinski> firemark: wiem, wiem, chodzi mi o to, że zdrowi ludzie narzekają na nieporównywalnie mniejsze niedogodności
<firemark> pskosinski: jasne, tylko my nie mowimy o zdrowych :-)
<drathir> pskosinski: w teorii powinno dzialac jak obecne laserowe rzutniki klawiatur wirtualnych, tylko trzeba by rodzaj czyjnika swrotnego zmienic z palca i przerwania wiazki na detekcje punktu lasera...
<drathir> firemark: jesli jest kamera zakladana na glowe przy oku cos w stylu googli vr zgodze sie, zastosowanie obecnego sprzetu w komputerach nie ma szans moim zdaniem...
<drathir> pskosinski: przyszloscia jest sterowanie za pomoca mozgu, odbiornik jak czapke sie zaklada z sensorami...
<drathir> pskosinski: ta powiedz to tym co na zlotych kiblach siedza za przeproszeniem...
<pskosinski> :)
<marek_> mysleliscie kiedys nad zorganizowaniem zlotu?
<Ashiren> tak, razem z programistami delphi
<jacekn> zlotu kogo?
<marek_> uzytkowników ubuntu, linuksa
<marek_> coś na podobieństwo dobryprogramów
<gjm> >dobreprgoramy
<gjm> proszę nie ubliżać
<marek_> chodzi mi o idee
<Dread> dobretrojany
<marek_> jak zwał to juz mnie nie interesuje
<marek_> nie jest trochę tak, ze linuks w polsce jest jeszcze w piwnicy, za mało się dzieje wydarzeń zeby media zwracały uwagę na niego uwagę
<marek_> trochę masło maślane mi wyszło
<marek_> ale wiecie o co chodzi
<pskosinski> jeśli dobrze pamiętam to są jakieś tam zloty
<pskosinski> może nie zloty ale spotkania i nie użytkowników konkretnych dystrybucji tylko ogólnie sympatyków dystrybucji Linuksa
<pskosinski> jakieś klugi, etc.
<marek_> to jest to
<Dread> kto sie chce spotkać, to i tak sie spotka
<pskosinski> https://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_User_Group#LUG-i_w_Polsce
<pskosinski> marek_: tu jest trochę info https://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polska_Grupa_U%C5%BCytkownik%C3%B3w_Linuxa#Zloty_og.C3.B3lnopolskie
<pskosinski> artykuł wygląda na mocno niektualny, ale można więcej pewnie w google znaleźć
<marek_> kiedys szukalem cos na ten temat ale to co w google wyskakiwalo bylo bardzo archaiczne.
<marek_> wydaje mi sie ze linuks w ostatnim czasie dosyc czesto przewija się w internecie
<drathir> zawsze jak ktos zna de to na ccc moze sie wybrac ;p
#ubuntu-pl 2016-03-16
<tobiasz29> o/
<Ad1_RnR> \o
<ubuntu-mate> Witam
<firemark> żegnam
<ubuntu-mate> good joke :D
<firemark> a tak poważnie, cześć
<ubuntu-mate> tak poważnie , żart kiepski :) czesć
<firemark> no zdarza się
<ubuntu-mate> mam dyletam
<ubuntu-mate> dylemat*
<gjm> nie da się
<ubuntu-mate> da się
<firemark> nie da się
<firemark> dlatego nie potrafisz zrobić bo się nie da
<ubuntu-mate> a skąd pomysł że czegoś nie mogę zrobić ?
<ubuntu-mate> tylko w tym celu ktoś tu zagląda ?
<firemark> tak.
<firemark> ubuntu-mate: dobra, bo jaja sobie robię - mów jaki masz problem :)
<ubuntu-mate> wiem że jaja sobiew robicie :)  nie od wczoraj znam linuxiarzy :)
<ubuntu-mate> hah
<gjm> skąd się wzięła ta moda na stawianie spacji przed np. znakiem zapytania?
<ubuntu-mate> dobre pytanie
<firemark> dla mnie jest czytelniej, ale fakt nie powinno się tak pisać
<ubuntu-mate> od zawsze tak piszę
<ubuntu-mate>  ładniej wygląda
<ubuntu-mate> a tak do sedna , chciałbym postawić mate na raspberry pi2b
<ubuntu-mate> bo raspbian mi sie nie podoba
<ubuntu-mate> ale gotowy obraz posiada masę softu
<gjm> jest też obraz minimal
<gjm> z jessie
<ubuntu-mate> no wlasnie
<ubuntu-mate> chciałbym sam wybrać to co ma być w systemie, a nie po instalacji wywalać wszystko
<gjm> no to w czym problem?
<ubuntu-mate> rpi2 nie wszystko ogarnie, a i z nie wszystkiego i tak będe korzystał
<ubuntu-mate> obrazu minimal nie widziałem
<ubuntu-mate> być moze to rozwiąże mój problem
<gjm> https://www.raspberrypi.org/downloads/raspbian/
<gjm> po prawej masz "raspbian jessie lite"
<ubuntu-mate> druga sprawa , to to że przy instalacji na PC możemy wybrać co gdzie ma być ( partycje )
<ubuntu-mate> chciałbym aby karta SD miała tylko niezbędne pliki ( bootloadrer ) a reszta systemu na dysku usb
<ubuntu-mate> robił ktoś może w podobny sposób ?
<ubuntu-mate> nie pytam na foras stricte o malinie, bo tam jednak raspbian króluje
<ubuntu-mate> Myślę, że sprawę załatwiłby klasyczny instalator z partycjonowaniem
<gjm> a spróbowałeś szukać?
<ubuntu-mate> nie, próbowałem fizycznie
<ubuntu-mate> ale skoro tak piszesz, to znaczy że się da, więc poszukam
<ubuntu-mate> btw, dałeś link do raspbiana a ja chce ubuntu :]
<ubuntu-mate> raspbian jak wcześniej pisałem mi się nie podoba
<gjm> kopiujesz /root i resztę na pendrajwa i tylko zmieniasz wpis w /boot/cmdline.txt
<gjm> w jakim sensie nie podoba?
<ubuntu-mate> w sensie chociażby wizualnym, poza tym jestem przyzwyczajony do ubuntu
<gjm> jajebix
<ubuntu-mate> mam wrażenie że lepiej pracuje od raspbiana
<ubuntu-mate> choć to absurdaln
<gjm> ten obraz lite nie ma X'ów
<gjm> instalujesz wszystko samemu
<ubuntu-mate> tak głęboko się nigdy w to nie zapatrywałem
<ubuntu-mate> zawsze instalowałem pełne distro z iso
<ubuntu-mate> czy na rpi2 czy na pc
<gjm> no, iso na rpi (:
<gjm> hioh
<ubuntu-mate> dzięki za wyczerpujące podpowiedzi, miłego dnia :]
<firemark> ubuntu-mate: oo nienienie
<firemark> ubuntu-mate: teraz musisz zostać na kanale
<gjm> oni tacy są
<gjm> wykorzystają i porzucą
<firemark> tak.
<ubuntu-mate> nikogo nie porzuciłem , jeśli o mnie mowa
<ubuntu-mate> :]
<gjm> o, przeglądałem stare logi z kanału i znalazłem screenshota z 2012
<gjm> http://i.imgur.com/bao4L.png5
 * BlessJah ma zachomikowane starsze sshoty
<BlessJah> nostalgia łapie jak się widzi desktop po latach
<ubuntu-mate> chciałbym też swój zobaczyc , tak z przed 10 lat
<firemark> gjm: + za hush now
<drathir> lol
<drathir> bidny zasilacz tej rpi i ciekawe czym boot menu sie wywoluje...
<tobiasz29> kto "zna linuksiarzy" chyba nie jest linuksiarzem  :)
<Dread> ko.
<gjm> 15:37 < drathir> bidny zasilacz tej rpi i ciekawe czym boot menu sie wywoluje...
<gjm> co?
<Ashiren> no, z czarnej listy
<drathir> 14:18 < ubuntu-mate> zawsze instalowałem pełne distro z iso
<drathir> 14:18 < ubuntu-mate> czy na rpi2 czy na pc
<drathir> 14:18 < gjm> no, iso na rpi (:
<drathir> gjm: ^
<dweller> 2012
<dweller> heh
<dweller> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/gU_NmbU_Qml3iTjhYAF4nNMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=directlink
<dweller> z 2007
<dweller> :P
<Ashiren> arch :3
<dweller> nom
<dweller> w 2006 miałem ubuntu
<dweller> przez 3 miesiące gdzieś
<Ashiren> i patrz jak wyrosles
<dweller> no, teraz jestem hipsterem
<dweller> bo nawet archa nie mam
<gjm> drathir: nie wiem co ma do tego zasilacz i "boot menu"
<marek_> ma ktos z was pojecie o sieciach komputerowych?
<marek_> potrzebuje porady
<gjm> źle zacząłeś
<dweller> marek_: zależy
<marek_> gjm: nie mialem na celu kogos obrazić
<gjm> lel
<marek_> mam w sieci serwer, z ktorym laczy sie ponad 50 komputerowow (wewnatrz firmy LAN)w ciagu dnia. (serwer plików, www,ERP)
<dweller> nom
<marek_> zauwazam ze co jakis czas na przyklad ERP chodzi wolno lub tez sie zawiesza.
<marek_> teraz tak, sprawdzam na serwerze czy czasem nie obciazony jest w sieci. Okazuje się, ze karta sieciowa obciazona jest max. 15 %
<marek_> pingi wskazują ze co jakis czas są nawet 500 ms
<marek_> co powoduje zawieszenia? czy ktos moze mi cos poradzic?
<dweller> chujowy switch/router
<dweller> chyba że serwer nie wyrabia, ale wątpię
<dweller> zgaduję że macie tam 100mbit sieć?
<marek_> 1gb
<marek_> switche byly wymieniane i to wszystkie
<marek_> i nie przynioslo to skutku
<dweller> widać dalej za mała przepustowość jest
<marek_> przepustowosc do ktorego miejsca?
<marek_> skoro www i serwer plików jest ok
<dweller> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<dweller> ja bym serwera plików z innymi usługami nie stawiał
<dweller> szczególnie jeżeli cała firma z niego korzysta
<marek_> powiem ci ze na starcie byl tylko erp, gdy zrobilismy serwer plikow juz zdarzaly sie zwiechy lub calkiem zrywal ping, potem doszedl jeszcze www.
<marek_> i pare innych rzeczy. ale podczas podgladu okazuje sie ze ram jest zajety na poziomie 65 proc. i procek praktycznie spi
<marek_> jesli chodzi o router to stoi to na IPCOP
<marek_> jak do tej pory nie zawiodl mnie
<dzik> wie ktoś jak odpalić czat w javie na netsurf ?
<dzik>  większy problem jest taki że po zażyciu 1.6 gb z 2GB system się wiesza
#ubuntu-pl 2016-03-17
<tobiasz29> o/
<dzik> jak nie mam pamięci na grafice to przydzielić ręcznie tą wielkość np w xorgu ?
<tobiasz29> zwiedzamy, nie śpimy  :)
<dzik> gdzie sysbench tworzy logi ?
<Matan> Witam
<Ashiren> dzien dobry
<Matan> Widzę dużo się nie pozmieniało przez te lata
<firemark> a czemu miałoby
<Matan> Lata mijają. Technologia idzie do przodu. Ludzie rodziny zakładają
<firemark> po co ci rodzina?
<tobiasz29> ludzie odchodzą, przychodzą, umierają...  przemijanie?
<firemark> dokąd zmierzamy?
<tobiasz29> kim jesteśmy?
<tobiasz29> ok.. ide na wutkem
<Matan> W środku tygodnia
<Matan> Przed południem
<Matan> Jesteś pijakiem :|
<Ashiren> s/ij/ol
<firemark> Ashiren: lol
<firemark> Matan: albo ma urlop
<marek__> co sądzicie o IPCOP?
<firemark> nie znam
<gjm> kto to?
<marek__> http://ipcop.elektroda.eu/
<gjm> nie wiem, jestem normalny
<gjm> (chyba)
<Ashiren> strona z czarnej listy?
<gjm> REBUS
<gjm> </temat>
<tobiasz29> Matan: jestem
<dzik> czy po instalacjii nowego kernela należy wygenerować init-ram ?
<firemark> dzik: https://www.google.pl/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&es_th=1&ie=UTF-8#q=kernel%20init%20ram
<firemark> dzik: jeszcze ten link: https://www.google.pl/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&es_th=1&ie=UTF-8#safe=off&q=jak+u%C5%BCywa%C4%87+z+google
<gjm> zaraz zrobię kiełbasę z dzika
<dzik> człowieku nie denerwuj mnie
<dzik> kernel nie chce mi wstać
<dzik> nowy
<gjm> weź braveran
<gjm> po tym podobno wstaje
<firemark> dzik: a przeczytałeś error?
<dzik> nie grzebałem w konsoli o nazwie initramfs
<dzik> kernel nie chce wstać wersja dla netbooków
<gjm> czy leci z nami tłumacz
<dzik> dlatego pytam czy należy dla nowego kernela initramfs wygenerować ?
<gjm> dzik: spróbuj zapytać na #hackerspace-pl
<dzik> bo się nie znacie
<firemark> gjm: ty podły człowieku
<gjm> na szczęście ty się znasz \:D/
<gjm> firemark: dobra inba zawsze spoko
<firemark> dzik: nie trzeba, ale możesz
<firemark> dzik: opstawiam ze nie masz sterownika dysku i obslugi extfs
<dzik> jak nie znacie się to mi nie wysyłajcie linków
<dzik> sam sobie znajdę
<gjm> xD
<firemark> jasne
<firemark> i tak przyjdziesz o pomoc, której i tak ci nie udzielimy
<dzik> jak wygenerować nowy initramfs dla wybranego kernela
<BlessJah> dzik: zabierasz się o rzeczy o których nie masz pojęcia
<tobiasz29> to troll, tak , jak ja
<BlessJah> zabiera sie za kompilacje jajka choc nie potrafi znalezc i nie czyta
<firemark> znaczy ja wiem jak to z kernelem
<firemark> zona go chwycila za jaja to mu wyskoczył kernel panic
<pskosinski> :|
<pskosinski> gimbaza pierdolona
<tobiasz29> gimbaza jak gimbaza... lidziom po 40 odwala  :)
<tobiasz29> u
<pskosinski> nie lepiej po prostu się zamknąć, nie odpowiadać, skoro nie chcecie, tylko kurwa trolujecie gościa wiecznie
<tobiasz29> pskosinski: kto kogo ..
<tobiasz29> pskosinski: w kwestii wytłumaczenia.. nikt (?) nnie jest tak głupi, żeby zadawać tyle pytań, i ni domagać sie odpowiedzin na nie W KOLEJNOSCI zadawanych...
<tobiasz29> pskosinski: paczaj.. mi zamnknęli (ął) mordę na sąsiednim kanale tylko dlatego, ż e piszę i zaśmiecam  :)
<tobiasz29> ale ja ja ko prawy "chsześćanin" im (mu) wybaczowuję :>
<tobiasz29> ale jaja
<dzik> czy lepiej jak rdzenie logiczne albo fizyczne pracują asynchronicznie czy synchronicznie ?
<tobiasz29> ... i podejrzewam, o ile nie jesteś botem, a to wielce prawdopodobne, że czeka cię taki sam los.  :)
<firemark> dzik: gdzie to przeczytałeś?
<dzik> u mnie rdzenie logiczne chodzą 1.66Ghz/167Ghz
<dzik> niewien czy lepiej podkręcić softwarowo o jeden stopień
<tobiasz29> to nie jest odpowiedź na pytanie
<gjm> on musi trollować
<firemark> znaczy ja nie wiem jak odpowiedzieć nawet :D
<tobiasz29> :D
<firemark> bo generalnie async / sync w cpu to raczej już sprawa programistyczna
<tobiasz29> (podpowiedź) nie tak dawno pytał o "configi" appek
<tobiasz29> ok.. sie czepiam  :>
<firemark> w sumie tak mysle, to nie wiem jak rdzenie w cpu trybią między sobą
<firemark> *x86
<tobiasz29> no chyba powinne..
<firemark> tak, powinny. Tylko jak
<tobiasz29> aa.. jak
<firemark> jakiś bus między sobą czy co
<firemark> bo kminie ze kazdy rdzen ma swoje rejestry i ALU
<firemark> dzik: ok, próbowałem ci pomóc, ale mnie zignorowałeś
<tobiasz29>   
<dzik> no tak ale lepiej zaczynać pracę od jednego wątku czy od dwóch na raz ? czy od lewego czy prawego ?
<dzik> lepiej gdy oba działają na tej samej częstotliwości
<tobiasz29> to nie bot
<dzik> wy jesteście za głupi ?
<tobiasz29> za weseli..  za bardzo ufni..  :)
 * tobiasz29 pisze za siebie
<pskosinski> o.o
<pskosinski> prawy do lewego, lewy do prawego, przestań pieprzyć se ssystem kolego
<tobiasz29> o_o
<pskosinski> :(
<tobiasz29> ;)
<pskosinski> ragequit
<firemark> lewy, prawy wątek
<firemark> wtf!
<gjm> co
<tobiasz29> pssyt
<tobiasz29> czasami trzeba się określić  :)
<tobiasz29> firemark: ^   co do wątków
<dzik> pytanie zadałem
<tobiasz29> ichuj c i w dupe  ... BlessJah srry..
<gjm> \:D/
<gjm> mój człowiek
<BlessJah> za dużo przeklinania dzisiaj było, zacznę wyciszać
<gjm> chyba nie robiłeś dzisiaj kupy
<dweller> kek
<dzik> grep -E '^model name|^cpu MHz' /proc/cpuinfo
<dzik> conky mnie przekłamał
<BlessJah> dzik: ty sie zastanawiasz w tej chwili nad predkoscia z jaka procesory dzialaja?
<dzik> nieważne
<BlessJah> dzik: procesory działają z jaką działają, jest intelowski boost i czasem skaczą do góry, jest throttling i idą w dół
<BlessJah> dzik: im wolniej, tym mniej prądu i tym mniej ciepła, cpufreq-utils pozwala ci ustawić politykę (ja naprzykład mam cały czas na powersave)
<dzik> nie tak jak działają ale system trzeba zoptymalizować 
<dzik> ja mam performence guwernera
<dzik> performance
<BlessJah> no to żre ci prąd, o ile nie masz cały czas pod korek, to nie ma sensu
<dzik> polecasz coś do kręcenia fsb ?
<BlessJah> po co chcesz to kręcić?
<BlessJah> cpu w moim laptopie 95% czasu spędza w idle - i5 3gen, normalna praca biurowa i ciężkie przeglądanie
<BlessJah> 1% czasu w turbobooście i 3% na najniższej prędkości
<dzik> na atomie n455 1.66Ghz HT 2010 45nm Pineview SSEIII
<BlessJah> zainstaluj powertop, ustaw policy `ondemand` i popatrz
<dzik> 512 l2 cache tylko
<BlessJah> no to moze rzeczywiscie miec sens
<BlessJah> ale najlepiej po prostu wymienić na coś nowożytnego, toto chyba jak wyszło było wolne
<dzik> jak będzie trzeba oszcędzać to się oszcżędzi
<dzik> pytałem o program
<dzik> do intela
<BlessJah> powertop, od intela, ale to nie do kręcenia a do oszczędzania energii
<BlessJah> ale jak chcesz wycisnąć siódme poty, też się przyda
<dzik> nie wiem czy próbować kręcić softwarowo jak w biosie się nie da
<dzik> to bezpieczne ?
<szkodnica> bry wieczor :)
<jacekowski> ja ostatnio wyciagnalem 350W z 140W procesora
<jacekowski> 100C bylo w momencie
<jacekowski> ale 4.9GHz sie udalo osiagnac
<BlessJah> o
<BlessJah> szkodnica: kopę lat
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ale ty masz chłodzenie
<dweller> powietrze, haswell albo któryś z serii -E
<dweller> albo amd :v
<jacekowski> powietrze
<szkodnica> BlessJah, no tak jakos wyszlo :)
<BlessJah> co slychac?
<szkodnica> BlessJah, hmm
<szkodnica> sporo :D
<jacekowski> i7-5930k
<szkodnica> BlessJah, przeprowadilam sie z powrotem do miasta ;)
<jacekowski> OC o 1.2GHz, a moj procesor kiedys nawet nie osiagal 1.2GHz
<szkodnica> kupilam mieszkanie :)
<szkodnica> zmienilam prace
<szkodnica> takie tam :D
<jacekowski> szkodnica: dojenie krow sie nie spodobalo?
<BlessJah> pracy nie szukalas jak ostatnio gadalismy?
<jacekowski> szkodnica: czy brak internetu zaczal przeszkadzac?
<szkodnica> BlessJah, hmm
<szkodnica> szukalam
<szkodnica> ale czekalam na dobra ;)
<szkodnica> a to troche czasu jednak zajelo
<BlessJah> a wyprowadzanie sie poza miasto to chyba przeoczylem
<BlessJah> szkodnica: i gdzie teraz robisz?
<BlessJah> :D
<szkodnica> przez 2 lata mieskalam z malej wiosce pod trojmiastem
<szkodnica> kainos software
<BlessJah> "agile software development to enterprise customers" robicie szkolenia ze scruma?
<szkodnica> hmm
<szkodnica> firma angazuje sie w rozne rzeczy, ale takich typowych kursow scrumowych nie organizuja dla ludzi z zewnatrz
<BlessJah> to co produkuja?
<szkodnica> maja rozne projekty
<szkodnica> ja pracuje przy systemie do zarzadzania dokumentacja medyczna
<szkodnica> dla szpitali w uk
<szkodnica> i usa
<szkodnica> dobra BlessJah opowiadaj co u ciebie ;)
<BlessJah> wstydzę się
<BlessJah> cho na ploty
<Ashiren> na solo
<jacekowski> szkodnica: a mnie dalej na ignoreliscie masz czy ignorujesz bez ignorelisty?
 * szkodnica idzie sobie i mowi dobranoc!
#ubuntu-pl 2016-03-18
<m477> ♖
<tobiasz29> o/
<gjm> \o
<tobiasz29> co tu kurde powymierało wszystko?  :)
<marek_> jaki temat jest na tapecie?
<dweller> nie ma tematu
#ubuntu-pl 2016-03-19
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :D https://i.chzbgr.com/full/8759229696/h29D1B131/
<Ashiren> :1.5 https://i.imgur.com/vAG7Hlg.gifv
<tobiasz29> mjał  :)
<gjm> :9
<dzik> wie ktoś jak uzyskać info jakich sterów używa moje wifi ?
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.chzbgr.com/full/8755781120/h743CC8E5/
<Ashiren> lspci -v
<dzik> dzięki
<dzik> miałem problemy z systemem
<dzik> na wszystkich kernelach
<dzik> niewiem jak z tego wyszedłem chyba
<dzik> na nowym kernelu otwiera się konsola initramfs
<dzik> albo emergency shell
<dzik> z dostępem do roota
<dzik> a jak wyświetlić z jakich modułów z kernela własnego na którym jestem wyświetlić moduły używane ?
<dzik> a jak wyświetlić z kernela własnego na którym jestem wyświetlić moduły używane ?
<dzik> a jak z kernela własnego na którym jestem wyświetlić moduły używane ?
<Ashiren> lsmod
<dzik> cat /proc/modules ani lsmod nie pokazują nic
<Ashiren> moze sudo
<Ashiren> ale powinny pokazac
<dzik> jestem już rootem przez su
<Ashiren> no to nie masz modulow wlaczonych o.O
<dzik> to własny kernel
<dzik> mam je w kernelu
<dzik> tylko jak je wyświetlnić
<dzik>  da się zrobić symulacje bootowania pewnego kernela ?
<dzik> <dzik> poza VM
<AleksiejLublov> nie
<dzik> czyli muszę mieć vm ?
<AleksiejLublov> tak
<dzik> no dobrze ale on moim go załaduje czy na wirtualnym innym ?
<dzik>  a jak włączyć bootlogd ? utworzyłem plik /etc/default/bootlogd ale nic się na nim nie zapisuje
<dzik> jak włączyć logi żeby zapisały sytuacje po bootowaniu nowego kernela ?
<dzik> które są to logi ?
<tobiasz29> pssyt
<tobiasz29> gul gul gul
<tobiasz29> ... aaaa
<dzik> jak włączyć bootlogd ?
<BlessJah> dzik: poszukałeś tego sam zanim do nas zapytałeś?
<dzik> tak
<dzik> włączył się raz i utworzył plik boot...chciałbym żeby za każdym razem robł ten plik
<Bodzioslaw> gjm: widze, że tu też wbil ;d
<Bodzioslaw> ehh
<Ashiren> 3: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nC9GXlYb-ek
<tobiasz29> Bodzioslaw: tak czy siak nie wbił wwszędzie  :>
<Bodzioslaw> tobiasz29: spokojnie, pewnie sobie 'poradzi' :)
<Bodzioslaw> a raczej :/
<dzik> jak wkleić do notatnika i którego tekst żeby zastąpił on to co jest napisane ale nie kasował wszystkiego tylko zastąpił
<Ashiren> tak
<tobiasz29> po jednej literce
<dzik>  jak wkleić do notatnika i którym to zrobić tekst żeby zastąpił on to co jest napisane ale nie kasował wszystkiego tylko zastąpił
<tobiasz29> odpowiednio
<Ashiren> o.o http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aOVPm0y_460sv.mp4
<CookieM> fort cuteness http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aW6orqd_460sv.mp4
<Ashiren> :3
<CookieM> firma szwagra wygrała w przetargu http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/am9xeb4_460sv.mp4
#ubuntu-pl 2016-03-20
<tobiasz29> śpio, nie żyjo...    o/
<vuall> witam
<firemark> żegnam
<AleksiejLublov> pozdrawiam
<tobiasz29> pssyt
<beboj> szukam kogos od javy co chce dorobic na zadaniach studenckich.....=> priv
<gjm> ić stont
<beboj> tak sie ludziom dobrze powodzi?
<gjm> tak
<firemark> beboj: lol ;-)
<firemark> beboj: wybacz, ale tylko buce nie robią zadań sami na studiach
<beboj> firemark nie mam czego wybaczac masz 100% racje
<beboj> :P
<firemark> :P
<firemark> beboj: ale mogę ci pomóc za darmo ;)
<firemark> o ile coś ogarniasz z programowania
<beboj> dzieki za checi jestem pod wrazeniem :p niestety to nie dla mnie
<beboj> sam nie korzystam z takich praktyk a java jest mi niestety kompletnie obca...
<beboj> i niech tak zostanie...
<firemark> oh, szkoda
<noobSaibot> witam
<noobSaibot> <noobSaibot> pomoże ktoś dźwięk skonfigurować na intel-hda na pulseaudio ?
<firemark> noobSaibot: nie, dobranoc
#ubuntu-pl 2017-03-14
<LukaszK1> Dzięń dobry państwu. Poszukuję pomocy - zainstalowałem linuxa a jestem kompletnie zielony jeśi o to cudeńko chodzi :D
<gjm> [SOLVED]
<lukas_> Witam. Poszukuje pomocy jeśli chodzi o ubuntu. Ktoś dostępny ma może chwilkę ??
<gjm> [SOLVED]
<malutka> Ja umiem w Ubuntu
<gjm> Tak, zaufajcie jej, jest hakerką.
<malutka> :>
<Voldenet> widzę, że gjm dzisiaj w ogniu
<Voldenet> dwie sprawy w 30 minut rozwiązał
<gjm> - Te, a czemu z pustą taczką biegasz?
<gjm> - Taki zapierdziel, że nie ma czasu załadować.
<Voldenet> :D
<malutka> Jakieś pytania? :)
<Voldenet> hm, czasem mi się programy wywalają i piszą, że segmentation failed
<Voldenet> da się ten ficzer (tzn. segmentation) wyłączyć?
<malutka> Zapytajmy gjm!
<malutka> ;)
<gjm> Musisz przekompilować (uwaga, trudne słowo) kernel z opcją --disable-instructions.
<malutka> Da się na pewno. Wszystko się da jak się tego bardzo chce
<gjm> Jeśli pomogłem kliknij "Pomógł".
<malutka> Ja pomogłam.
<Voldenet> ale po co miałbym komplikować kernel
<Voldenet> już jest taki trudny
<Voldenet> niech będzie, że solved
<malutka> :) hurra
<LordManekin1> Witam. Szukam pomocy z instalacją sterowników grafiki - ktoś ma chwilkę żeby pomóc ??
<malutka> Ja
<pietrek> Witam wszystkich ;-)
<Ashiren> dobry wieczor
<malutka> czesc
<pietrek> zapewne są tu osoby które znają sql, czy możecie polecić jakiś edytor który podpowiada składnie podczas pisania zapytań, kwerend
<gjm> Polecam.
<mati75> atom chyba to ma
<malutka> znamy
<pietrek> gjm-dziękuję
<pietrek> atom koloruje mi skladnie ale nie podpowiada
<pietrek> malutka-to możesz jakis polecić?
<malutka> polecam
<gjm> Patrzcie jaki śmieszek.
<pietrek> Eh, rozumiem że pomocy tu nie uzyskam? ;-)
<malutka> dobre rady zawsze w cenie :>
<pietrek> czy wy wszystko wiedzieliscie odrazu? nie zadawaliscie pytan? szczegolnie Ty malutka!
<malutka> tak, wszystko od razu, nie zadawałam pytań, szczególnie ja! pietrek
<gjm> I zobacz jak skończyłaś.
<pietrek> kłamczucha malutka
<malutka> na IRC'u gjm wśród przyjaciół <3
#ubuntu-pl 2017-03-16
<blabs> lenovo moich rodzicow ostatnio nie chce sie restartowac ani zamykac dopuki nie zadziala power button, co jest?
<gjm> czom
#ubuntu-pl 2017-03-17
<jarzyna> DOPUKI
<jarzyna> ;/
<gjm> do pusi
<malutka> :]
<Ashiren> no i przez was nigdy nie bede 1st dzisiaj
<gjm> Hm?
<dweller> gdzie jest krzyż!
<gjm> Na Giewoncie.
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> o.o https://i.redditmedia.com/n3nalk1GXe_EP6RsmSS4Sjgq7frsW5wxPelQ6W1PrpM.jpg?w=767&s=7c31f2ed37aa114e192bf194c62a4ffb
#ubuntu-pl 2017-03-18
<Ashiren> :3 https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aDWd96O_460sv.mp4
<Ashiren> :3 https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aBWmoDZ_460sv.mp4
<Ashiren> :1.5 https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/a9r16mK_460sv.mp4
<gjm> :6
<Ashiren> :1.5 https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/a9r1p7o_460sv.mp4
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.reddituploads.com/9b4395d539504d018f03a5eb8c621397?fit=max&h=1536&w=1536&s=38e1656f7a82d8af4862626fdc857ff5
#ubuntu-pl 2017-03-19
<malutka> http://wstaw.org/w/4oNb/
#ubuntu-pl 2018-03-12
<malutka> o/
<gjm> \o
#ubuntu-pl 2018-03-13
<malutka> o/
<gjm> \o
<dfgg> o
#ubuntu-pl 2018-03-14
<malutka> o/
<dfgg> \o
<gjm> \o
#ubuntu-pl 2018-03-15
<gjm> \o
<malutka> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2018-03-16
<CRD> hej, jak moge zrobic upgrad xubuntu 15.04 do jakiejs wersji LTS? duzo w necie tego az sie gubie
<CRD> i nie wszystkie komendy mi dzialaja jak w opisach
<Ashiren> hm?
<Ashiren> mh
#ubuntu-pl 2018-03-17
<drathir> ubu zawsze reinstall...
<drathir> bry...
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/iGl5g3RtMN97R1uMX5LPJ4hsQVJVteoIs210M_Dis94.jpg?w=373&s=43e1b9c4303825c82cfa23334f9d63d6
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/W-C6ze_iC7pw8PMb5oB_sYSKwz14291MDtBq_UjyPEM.jpg?w=576&s=2eb01269223bbe7f0fc08758b264032d
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/zzCVX46yVsBQSGqBLEGzot7L509dbEca79lUv325VuU.jpg?w=750&s=d1708826cc58437038fb7070c86ce7c7
<Voldenet> :3 https://gfycat.com/RashDefensiveHeterodontosaurus
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/dQ8p1svMqxxhU3F8WgmVGIBlIfs_gjklFX6Lmz4oolg.jpg?w=1024&s=721aabbc3082cc1658aa4dda671794f3
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/gV11UvSuB2tacK730i76Po_K3E2Uk3a4AAf8W0kuH4c.jpg?w=628&s=7ab81367326cefec5775c12ec73af318
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/CFrCwwsdwGwPM0Xe0OD2V_Xpo_oAFuFH7eSM2ReOdyY.jpg?w=576&s=863534850f6be329dc06469c5286eb54
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/cOHL6Mu.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/gSCqR64.mp4
<Ashiren> malutka: co tak dzis cicho
<shuman> od 2 dni chyba :)
#ubuntu-pl 2018-03-18
<W3reHack> SERVER irc.realunix.org // IRC FOR CARDERS // IRC PARA CARDERS// JOIN US // ENTRE AGORA!
<W3reHack> SERVER irc.realunix.org // IRC FOR CARDERS // IRC PARA CARDERS// JOIN US // ENTRE AGORA!
<W3reHack> SERVER irc.realunix.org // IRC FOR CARDERS // IRC PARA CARDERS// JOIN US // ENTRE AGORA!
<Ashiren> hm/
<malutka> co tu się...
<malutka> o/
<malutka> https://i.redditmedia.com/CFrCwwsdwGwPM0Xe0OD2V_Xpo_oAFuFH7eSM2ReOdyY.jpg?w=576&s=863534850f6be329dc06469c5286eb54
<malutka> :3
<dfgg> :3
<Ashiren> to chyba wstawialem :?
<malutka> tak! ten najlepszy<3
#ubuntu-pl 2020-03-10
<inzaghi89> witam, czy ktoś ma może jakiś pomysł jak się z uporać z wireguardem?  https://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=133&p=1033795#p1033795
<dweller> skoro możesz połączyc się z wireguardem to po prostu forwarding masz walnięty
<dweller> z serwerem*
<mati75> sprawdź nazwy interfejsów sieciowych
<mati75> a widzę błąd
<mati75> PostUp = iptables -A FORWARD -i wg0 -j ACCEPT;
<mati75> PostDown = iptables -D FORWARD -i wg0 -j ACCEPT;
<mati75> PostUp = iptables -A FORWARD -i wg0 -j ACCEPT; iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE; ip6tables -A FORWARD -i wg0 -j ACCEPT; ip6tables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<mati75> PostDown = iptables -D FORWARD -i wg0 -j ACCEPT; iptables -t nat -D POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE; ip6tables -D FORWARD -i wg0 -j ACCEPT; ip6tables -t nat -D POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<mati75> zmień sobie eth0 na swoją nazwe
<mati75> i wg0 na swoją nazwę konfiguracji
<drathir> mati75: rpfilter jesli prawidlowa konfiguracja powinien blokowac...
<inzaghi89> dzięki mati75 sprawdzę potem
<inzaghi89> niestety ale dalej to samo
<inzaghi89> zastanawiam się jeszcze nad tego typu regułą, którą miałem w openvpn
<inzaghi89> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ens3 -j SNAT --to-source 123.456.789.12
<inzaghi89> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 10.0.0.0/24 -j SNAT --to-source 123.456.789.12
<inzaghi89> iptables -A FORWARD -m state --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT
<inzaghi89> iptables -A FORWARD -s 10.0.0.0/24 -j ACCEPT
<inzaghi89> iptables -A FORWARD -j REJECT
<inzaghi89> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 10.0.0.0/24 -o ens3
<inzaghi89> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -j SNAT --to-source 123.456.789.12
<inzaghi89> mati75, zrobiłem, dziękuję Ci za określenie drogi :D
<inzaghi89> Postup = iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ens3 -j SNAT --to-source 51.83.129.221; iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 10.0.0.0/24 -j SNAT --to-source 51.83.129.221; iptables -A FORWARD -m state --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT; iptables -A FORWARD -s 10.0.0.0/24 -j ACCEPT; iptables -A FORWARD -j REJECT; iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 10.0.0.0/24 -o ens3; iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -j SNAT --to-source 51.83.129.221
<inzaghi89> PostDown = iptables -t nat -D POSTROUTING -o ens3 -j SNAT --to-source 51.83.129.221; iptables -t nat -D POSTROUTING -s 10.0.0.0/24 -j SNAT --to-source 51.83.129.221; iptables -D FORWARD -m state --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT; iptables -D FORWARD -s 10.0.0.0/24 -j ACCEPT; iptables -D FORWARD -j REJECT; iptables -t nat -D POSTROUTING -s 10.0.0.0/24 -o ens3; iptables -t nat -D POSTROUTING -j SNAT --to-source 51.83.129.221
#ubuntu-pl 2020-03-11
<malutka> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2020-03-13
<malutka> o/
<Ashiren> happy Caturday dziecinstwo malutkiej https://v.redd.it/c78p6bcuofm41/DASH_480?source=fallback
